# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Εμπειρίες από router ZTE ZXHN H267A

## TheFireman

Είμαι σε αναμονή της μετατροπής της γραμμής μου από ADSL2+ σε VDSL2 50Mb. Έχω παραλάβει το εν λόγω router και το δοκίμασα λίγο σήμερα σε ADSL2+ mode και η αλήθεια είναι ότι απογοητεύτηκα. Μέχρι σήμερα χρησιμοποιώ ένα Netfaster IAD2 και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος από αυτό. Συγκεκριμένα όταν το αποσύνδεσα για να κάνω την δοκιμή συγχρόνιζε στο down στα 14.700 (περίπου). Το Η267Α μόλις το έβαλα πάνω συγχρόνισε στα 9.300!!! :Thumb down:  Έκανε και κάτι περίεργα. Κολούσε συνέχεια και ενώ του άλλαξα τις IPs, μετά από λίγο τις έχασε και ξαναγύρισε στις αρχικές (τις είχα κάνει save και έπαιξε με τις νέες IPs για κανένα 10λεπτο).

Απογοητεύτηκα λοιπόν και το έβγαλα και ξανάβαλα το IAD2. Συγχρόνισε στα 12.700 αυτή την φορά. Γενικά εκεί περίπου συγχρόνιζε, αλλά εδώ και καμιά εβδομάδα είχε τσιμπίσει 2 Mb παραπάνω.

Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο Α/Κ, οπότε όταν με το καλό συνδεθώ μέσω KV που είναι στα 50m από το router μου λογικά θα έχει μικρές απώλειες.

Το γεγονός πάντως ότι σε ADSL2+ το H267A συγχρονίζει 30% κάτω από IAD2 με βάζει σε σκέψεις. :Thinking:  Σε πρώτη φάση θα περιμένω να δω πως θα δουλέψει το router σε VDSL. Τουλάχιστον είναι 1Gb το ενσωματομένο switch και dual band το wifi. :Smile: 

Ήθελα όμως να ρωτήσω τι εμπειρίες υπάρχουν από το router ZTE ZXHN H267A που δίνει η Vodafone; Κάνει την δουλειά του αξιοπρεπώς ή έχει προβλήματα; Αξίζει να δώσει κανείς κάποια χρήματα και να πάρει κάτι άλλο και αν ναι τι αξίζει να πάρει κανείς; Βασικά με ενδιαφέρει να πιάσω μια καλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και να είναι σταθερή η σύνδεση.

----------


## valen_gr

την πρωτη φορα που συνδέεις ρουτερ, τραβα firmware update απο τον acs αν υπαρχει, οποτε θα κανει και ενα reboot και πιθανως να χασει και καποια ρυθμιση. 
Δες πως παει οταν γυρισεις σε VDSL.

----------


## TheFireman

> την πρωτη φορα που συνδέεις ρουτερ, τραβα firmware update απο τον acs αν υπαρχει, οποτε θα κανει και ενα reboot και πιθανως να χασει και καποια ρυθμιση. 
> Δες πως παει οταν γυρισεις σε VDSL.


Κάτι τέτοιο υποψιάστηκα και εγώ, αλλά δεν είχα κρατήσει την αρχική έκδοση για να την συγκρίνω με την τωρινή. Θα το περιμένω αναγκαστικά, αλλά μάλλον θα αργήσει λίγο. Σήμερα πήρα SMS από την Vodafone ότι η μετατροπή θα γίνει μέσα στις επόμενες 12 εργάσιμες...

----------


## gataros20

Τα ίδια έκανε και το δικό μου Η267Α σε σχέση με το παλιό μου modem, κλείδωνε παρακάτω. Όμως με την ενεργοποίηση της vdsl είναι κλειδωμένη στο φουλ η ταχύτητα, όλα καλά.  Για να δεις το μέγιστο σε κατέβασμα torrents θα πρέπει να το συνδέσεις με ethernet στο pc και όχι με wifi, μιας και ορισμένα wi-fi usb adaptors δεν βλέπουν την 5ghz μπάντα παρά μόνο την 2,4ghz.

----------


## bobis

Δεν μου έχει έρθει ακόμα η VDSL αλλά απογοητεύτικα που δεν μπορούσα να ρυθμίσω το WAN περαιτέρω , γιατί να έχει oλοκόκκινη ( :Razz: ) θύρα WAN και να μην μπορείς να παίξεις από κει?  Περιμένω απάντηση στο https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...92#post6248892

----------


## TheFireman

Λοιπόν αρχικά μεταφέρθηκε η γραμμή μου στην καμπίνα την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη. Οι ταχύτητες ήταν απογοητευτικές. 790 up και 15.000 στο down, ταχύτητες με το H267A από καμπίνα. Αν σκεφτει κανείς ότι η καμπίνα είναι ακριβώς απέναντι από το σπίτι μου είναι σκέτη απογοήτευση. To Netfaster IAD2 όσο και να το δοκίμαζα δεν έπαιζε πλέον με την σύνδεση απευθείας στην καμπίνα. Ήθελα απλά να το δω να τερμτίζει την ταχύτητα στα 24576, αλλά δεν ευτύχησα να δώ τέτοιες ταχύτητες σε ADSL2+. Χτες γύρισε και το προφίλ της γραμμής σε VDSL2. Τα πράγματα είναι πλέον πολύ, πάρα πολύ θα έλεγα καλύτερα. To H267A συγχρονίζει στην μέγιστη ταχύτητα (4996/49999).

Αναλυτικά τα στατιστικά της γραμμής με το H267A:

Modulation Type VDSL2
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4996/49999 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 51786/122056 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 36.1/20.6 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 0/3.8 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) -5.6/8.9 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1935
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/9 ms
INP(Up/Down) 0/6.6 symbols
Profile 17a
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM

Αλήθεια το γεγονός ότι Up/Down είναι διαφορετικά ρυθμισμένα είναι φυσιολογικό (Fast/Interleaved);

Όσον αφορά τις ταχύτητες όσο χάλια ήταν σε ADSL, άλλο τόσο καλύτερο φαίνεται να είναι το H267A σε σύνδεση VDSL...  :Smile: 

Πάντως πέρα από την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού, οι άνθρωποι τα έχουν κλειδώσει όλα. :Mad:  Πάλι καλά που σε αφήνουν και άλλάζεις τους κωδικούς για το WiFi δηλαδή... :Thumb down: 

Είναι απογοητευτικό το γεγονός. Κωδικοί root από ότι φαίνεται δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη. Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά πλέον να πάρω ένα φθηνό vdsl router, μόνο και μόνο για να μπορώ να έχω σε αυτό τις προσβάσεις που θέλω. Σε πρώτη προσέγγιση βλέπω ως μια καλή λύση το TP Link TD-W9977 V1.

Υπάρχουν μήπως εμπειρίες από αυτό;

----------


## bobis

Μισό λεπτό, μπορεί να δώσει η voda fastpath σε VDSL από νέες καμπίνες? Είναι κανείς που έχει ήδη?


MΕGA EDIT:

Δίνει και παραδίνει, 4 ms με ntua.gr  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

> Λοιπόν αρχικά μεταφέρθηκε η γραμμή μου στην καμπίνα την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη. Οι ταχύτητες ήταν απογοητευτικές. 790 up και 15.000 στο down, ταχύτητες με το H267A από καμπίνα. Αν σκεφτει κανείς ότι η καμπίνα είναι ακριβώς απέναντι από το σπίτι μου είναι σκέτη απογοήτευση. To Netfaster IAD2 όσο και να το δοκίμαζα δεν έπαιζε πλέον με την σύνδεση απευθείας στην καμπίνα. Ήθελα απλά να το δω να τερμτίζει την ταχύτητα στα 24576, αλλά δεν ευτύχησα να δώ τέτοιες ταχύτητες σε ADSL2+.


Και ούτε θα έβλεπες ποτέ φουλ 24/1 με ADSL εξοπλισμό. Και αυτό διότι σε ADSL υπάρχουν μάσκες ("κόφτης") που ρίχνει την ταχύτητα ανάλογα την περίπτωση στα 12-16Mbps, για να μην επηρεάζει τις άλλες συνδέσεις που έρχονται από το αστικό κέντρο. Μόνο με VDSL εξοπλισμό θα έβλεπες καρφί 24/1.

----------


## TheFireman

> Και ούτε θα έβλεπες ποτέ φουλ 24/1 με ADSL εξοπλισμό. Και αυτό διότι σε ADSL υπάρχουν μάσκες ("κόφτης") που ρίχνει την ταχύτητα ανάλογα την περίπτωση στα 12-16Mbps, για να μην επηρεάζει τις άλλες συνδέσεις που έρχονται από το αστικό κέντρο. Μόνο με VDSL εξοπλισμό θα έβλεπες καρφί 24/1.


Μα δεν ήθελα να πάρω 24/1 στον ADSL εξοπλισμό. Δεν θα τον δοκίμαζα καν αν έπαιζε ο VDSL εξοπλισμος (H267A) όπως έπρεπε στο ADSL2+. Όμως αντί για 24/1 συνδεόταν 15/0,79... Επείδή από Α/Κ με το IAD2 έπαιζε στα 13/0,9 το θεώρησα παράλογο από καμπίνα να παίζει το Η267Α στα 15/0,79. Γiα αυτό μπήκα στον πειρασμό να δω πως θα συγχρόνιζε το IAD2 στην καμπίνα.  :Wink:

----------


## jkoukos

Και σου λέω ότι 24/1 από καμπίνα με ADSL2+ συγχρονισμό (χάριν συντομίας έγραψα ADSL) εξοπλισμό δεν θα δεις ποτέ, ακόμη και μέσα σε αυτήν να είσαι. Παίζει κόφτης.
Πρέπει να έχεις VDSL συσκευή, να συγχρονίζεις σε VDSL (και όχι ADSL), αλλά να μην έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη η σύνδεση VDSL, οπότε παίζεις χωρίς κόφτη.

----------


## bill2015

Καλησπέρα στο forum 
Μίπως για το Zter zxhn h267a γνωρίζουμε κάπιο κωδικό router

----------


## bill2015

Καλημέρα 
άλλη μια ερώτηση να προτιμίσω το zte h267a η ενα tp link td-9970 ?

----------


## Nyrhix

Καλησπέρα,

Δεν μπορώ να πω πως έχω και την καλύτερη εμπειρία χρήσης με αυτό το μόντεμ. Μετά το Fall Creators Update των Windows, κάθε φορά που κάνω restart το pc, το μόντεμ κάνει και αυτό reboot χωρίς λόγο και αιτία. Έχω κλείσει uPnP, επίσης άλλαξα το setting του firewall σε Low και απενεργοποίησα το Anti-Hacking χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Έχει κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία?

Log Output:

Manufacturer:ZTE;
ProductClass:ZXHN H267A V1.0;
HWVer:V1.0.2;
SWVer:V1.0.2_VDFT9;

2017-10-24T16:06:30Z [Critical] call GetUB failed!
2017-10-24T16:06:30Z [Critical] call GetUB failed!
2017-10-24T15:51:37Z [Critical] call GetUB failed!

----------


## bill2015

Καλημέρα 
Βρήκα αυτό για κωδικό root στο google https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/4306959/all
αλλά δεν δουλέυει

----------


## GreekStatistic

Πέρασα σε Vodafone Από OTE και από το Speedport στο ZXHN H267A και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.
47 mbps speedtest και σταθερότατο εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα από Speedport πολύ καλύτερο.

----------


## bill2015

έχει 2,4 και 5 wifi και gigabit ethernet είναι σχετικά καλύτερο αλλα το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν σε αφήνει να πειράξεις το modulation όπως του οτε

----------


## em_seven

παιδια εχω ενα περιεργο προβλημα, το παλιο ρουτερ που μου ειχε δώσει η vodafone (zte h367n) τα εφτυσε και ετσι μου εδωσε το 267α. Το θεμα εινα οτι αυτο στα powerline δινει ταχυτητα 5 mbps και στο pc μου 38mbps, εκανα ολες τις δοκιμες και βλεπω οτι δεν μπορει να συνεργαστει με τα powerlines που εχω, εχει αντιμετωπισει κανεις κατι τετοιο με το εν λογω ρουτερ???

----------


## SV1BKN

ναι  εγω  ειμαι σε fastpath

----------


## theopan

Μου έστειλε η Voda το ρούτερ του τίτλου εν όψει της επικείμενης μετάβασής μου σε vdsl (δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα). Δοκίμασα να το συνδέσω στην γραμμή μου προχθές και ενώ είμαι ακόμα σε adsl2+. Προσπαθώντας να μπω στο interface των ρυθμίσεων χτυπώντας την ΙΡ του στον firefox και 3-4 φορές συνεχόμενα μου έκανε reboot και δεν κατάφερνα να μπω. Με την 5η δοκιμή κατάφερα και μπήκα. Παρατήρησα ότι συγχρόνιζε σε adsl2+ με 2-3Mbps χαμηλότερο συγχρονισμό (κάπου 12-13 αντί 16-17 που έχω με άλλα ρούτερ) και πολύ υψηλότερο attenuation 32dB αντί για 22dB που έχω με άλλα ρούτερ! Κάποιες σελίδες όπως το "whatismyip.com" δεν άνοιγαν καθόλου και κάποιες άλλες καθυστερούσαν περισσότερο. Είναι προβληματικό λέτε ή έχει κάποια ασυμβατότητα με το adsl ακόμα και της ίδιας της Voda;

----------


## giannis_t

Και μενα με συγκεκριμένο μοντεμ εχω τρομερή καθυστέρηση στις σελίδες, αργούν παρα πολυ να φορτώσουν. Δεν εχει να κανει με adsl η vdsl. Οταν βάζω ενα αλλο μοντεμ που εχω tp-link οι σελιδες τρεχουν μια χαρα.

----------


## theopan

> Και μενα με συγκεκριμένο μοντεμ εχω τρομερή καθυστέρηση στις σελίδες, αργούν παρα πολυ να φορτώσουν. Δεν εχει να κανει με adsl η vdsl. Οταν βάζω ενα αλλο μοντεμ που εχω tp-link οι σελιδες τρεχουν μια χαρα.


Μιλάω για τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα που το καθιστά πρακτικά μη λειτουργικό. Όχι απλά για καθυστέρηση σε κάποιες σελίδες. Πρέπει να το επιστρέψω αν είναι έτσι και μετά τη μετάβαση σε vdsl. Για αυτό ρωτάω μήπως είναι απλά ασύμβατο με το προφίλ που είναι ενεργό αυτή τη στιγμή στη γραμμή μου και μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί η vdsl δουλέψει. Το είχε δοκιμάσει κανείς άλλος ενώ περίμενε την αλλαγή σε vdsl να μου πει πως πήγαινε;
Επίσης τελικά voip τηλεφωνία θα πάρω με την 50άρα ή POTS; (Για σύνδεση σε καμπίνα με 50/5 μιλάω εννοείται).

----------


## bill2015

λογικά pots 
αλλά δες πως θα πει αφου γυρίσει σε vdsl και πράτεις αναλογα

----------


## zeronero

> Μου έστειλε η Voda το ρούτερ του τίτλου εν όψει της επικείμενης μετάβασής μου σε vdsl (δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα). Δοκίμασα να το συνδέσω στην γραμμή μου προχθές και ενώ είμαι ακόμα σε adsl2+. Προσπαθώντας να μπω στο interface των ρυθμίσεων χτυπώντας την ΙΡ του στον firefox και 3-4 φορές συνεχόμενα μου έκανε reboot και δεν κατάφερνα να μπω. Με την 5η δοκιμή κατάφερα και μπήκα. Παρατήρησα ότι συγχρόνιζε σε adsl2+ με 2-3Mbps χαμηλότερο συγχρονισμό (κάπου 12-13 αντί 16-17 που έχω με άλλα ρούτερ) και πολύ υψηλότερο attenuation 32dB αντί για 22dB που έχω με άλλα ρούτερ! Κάποιες σελίδες όπως το "whatismyip.com" δεν άνοιγαν καθόλου και κάποιες άλλες καθυστερούσαν περισσότερο. Είναι προβληματικό λέτε ή έχει κάποια ασυμβατότητα με το adsl ακόμα και της ίδιας της Voda;


Επιβεβαιώνω την πτώση κατά 3-4 Mbps του συγχρονισμού και αύξηση της εξασθένισης από 21 σε 31 dB. Τα παραπάνω με σύνδεση ADSL2+ αναμένοντας ενεργοποίηση VDSL2. Στα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Σε ό,τι αφορά στην τηλεφωνία μπορείς να κάνεις μία ερώτηση στο τεχνικό τμήμα της vodafone για να σου πουν. Πριν κάνω το αίτημα τους ρώτησα αν η τηλεφωνία μου θα γίνει voip ή θα παραμείνει pots και μου είπε πως στην δική μου περίπτωση θα ισχύσει το δεύτερο.

----------


## theopan

Τελικά σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η vdsl. Έμεινα αρκετές ώρες χωρίς ίντερνετ περιέργως (από τις 10 που αποσυγχρόνισε το παλιό μου ρούτερ περίπου ως τις 4 το μεσημέρι). Ενδιάμεσα και αφού σύνδεσα το ΖΤΕ κάποια στιγμή συγχρόνισε αυτό σε adsl2+ με 10Mbps/256Kbps μόλις (και attenuation κάπου 37-38dB) χωρίς να έχω ίντερνετ. Το απόγευμα και αφου με είχαν ενημερώσει ότι η ενεργοποίηση είναι σε εξέλιξη τους κάλεσα όπως μου είπαν για να δημιουργήσουμε username. Έβαλα τους κωδικούς στο ρούτερ, άναψε το λαμπάκι internet πράσινο και συνδέθηκα με συγχρονισμό 49999/4996 και attenuation 9,4dB στο down. Γενικά δεν φαίνεται να έχει θέμα το ρούτερ και η σύνδεση πάει πολύ καλά (46-48Mbps στο fast.com). Απλά πριν λίγο μου έκανε ένα περίεργο: τράβηξα το καλώδιο του dsl πάνω από το ρούτερ για να τακτοποιήσω τις καλωδιώσεις και μετά δεν συγχρόνιζε με τίποτα. Έκλεισα, ξανάναψα, το πήγα στην κεντρική πρίζα χωρίς σπλίτερ, τίποτα... Πήρα την Τ.Υ. ξαναδοκιμάσαμε τα ίδια και μου είπε ότι πρέπει να το δηλώσει βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ (φέξε μου και γλύστρισα παραμονή αργιών...) καθώς το κύκλωμα δεν είναι δικό τους. Μετά από 1 λεπτό με ξανακάλεσε όμως ο ίδιος και μου είπε ότι έκανε μια παραμετροποίηση να δούμε μήπως συγχρονίσει. Πράγματι και ευτυχώς συγχρόνισε. Φοβάμαι να το αποσυνδέσω ξανά όμως τώρα!

----------


## felix_w

Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ πρόβλημα σε συνδυασμό με VodafoteTV ?

Αναγκάστηκα να αφήσω την εργοστασιακή διεύθυνση 192.168.2.1, μιας και με το πώς ήταν το προηγούμενο ρούτερ και όλες οι συσκευές μου καρφωτές, είχα αποσυγχρονισμό στο VodafoneTV.

Από πλευράς ίντερνετ είμαι κλειδωμένος σταθερά 50/5 από την πρώτη μέρα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

Tηλέφωνο είναι ακόμα unregistered.

----------


## dimkonst

Γεια σας παιδιά, περιμένω και εγώ vdsl με αυτό το modem από vodefone, η ερώτηση είναι, 1)παίζουν οι κωδικοί quest@hol.gr και quest που είχα στο adsl και για το vdsl, 2) έχω κωδικούς για vodefone home, κάνουν τη σύνδεση ή πρέπει να δημιουργήσω νέους και με ποια μορφή θα τους περάσω στο modem.

----------


## theopan

> Γεια σας παιδιά, περιμένω και εγώ vdsl με αυτό το modem από vodefone, η ερώτηση είναι, 1)παίζουν οι κωδικοί quest@hol.gr και quest που είχα στο adsl και για το vdsl, 2) έχω κωδικούς για vodefone home, κάνουν τη σύνδεση ή πρέπει να δημιουργήσω νέους και με ποια μορφή θα τους περάσω στο modem.


Μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί η vdsl και συγχρονίσει το ρούτερ θα πάρεις τηλέφωνο στη vodafone για να σου δημιουργήσουν username και password και να σου δώσουν οδηγίες να τα περάσεις στο ρούτερ. Αυτό εφόσον πάρεις POTS τηλεφωνία (όπως συνέβη με εμένα). Αν η τηλεφωνία που σου δώσουν είναι voip δεν χρειάζεται και θα συνδεθεί αυτόματα από όσο λένε οι οδηγίες.
Πάντως εγώ σήμερα δοκίμασα από περιέργεια (ενώ έχω ήδη φτιάξεις κωδικούς vodafone και δουλεύει κανονικά με αυτούς εδώ και κάποιες μέρες) και τους κωδικούς otenet@otenet.gr/otenet και διαπίστωσα ότι συνδέομαι κανονικά και παίρνω ΙΡ από Cosmote μάλιστα! Ρωτάω σε άλλο θέμα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό και αν έχει παρενέργειες αλλά απάντηση δεν πήρα ακόμα.

----------


## bill2015

Συμβαίνει γιατί είσαι ιντερνετ πάιρνεις απο καφάο οτε και εγω που το δοκίμασα έγινε έτσι

----------


## theopan

Ότι συμβαίνει είναι γεγονός αναμφισβήτητο. Η απορία μου είναι γιατί το επιτρέπει ο ΟΤΕ και τι επιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχει. Δηλαδή μπορούμε όλοι οι πελάτες των άλλων παρόχων να εκμεταλλευόμαστε το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και να περνάμε την κίνηση που κάνουμε και από αυτό αν θέλουμε; Αν δούμε π.χ. ότι έχει καλύτερη διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό, χαμηλότερο latency ή πιο γρήγορους dns. Έτσι ζημιώνει ο ΟΤΕ. Μου φαίνεται περίεργο.

----------


## dimkonst

theopan Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση,
Μου ενεργοποιήθηκε το vdsl μετά από 5 μέρες, εντυπώσεις άριστες με καλώδιο  down 46 up 4.7 και καλές με wifi περίπου 35 down 4,6 up στην 2,4 ΜHz και λίγο καλύτερα στην 5 MHz για όσες συσκευές μπορούν να συνδεθούν, η 5MHz δεν πιάνει πολύ μακριά σε σχέση με την μπάντα 2.4 που είναι γεμάτη στη γειτονιά μου. Κωδικούς με τη vodadone που μίλησα μου είπαν να αφήσω αυτούς που ειχε το modem ( με voip τηλεφωνία)

----------


## dimkonst

Για σας έχω πρόβλημα με την αναγνώριση κλήσης μετά το vdsl και την voip τηλεφωνία, σε δύο ασύρματα panaconic που δοκίμασα δε μου έρχεται σωστά η ημερομηνία των κλήσεων ενώ σε δοκιμές με δύο σταθερές συσκευές στην μία ήρθε κανονικά η ημερομηνία και στην άλλη όχι, μήπως έχετε καμιά ιδέα πως μπορεί να διορθωθεί;

----------


## bill2015

Εγώ στη δουλειά με το ίδιο ρουτερ μου είχε το προβλημα να βγάζει το τηλεφωνικό αριθμό με μπροστά -30

----------


## theopan

> Για σας έχω πρόβλημα με την αναγνώριση κλήσης μετά το vdsl και την voip τηλεφωνία, σε δύο ασύρματα panaconic που δοκίμασα δε μου έρχεται σωστά η ημερομηνία των κλήσεων ενώ σε δοκιμές με δύο σταθερές συσκευές στην μία ήρθε κανονικά η ημερομηνία και στην άλλη όχι, μήπως έχετε καμιά ιδέα πως μπορεί να διορθωθεί;


Εσύ είναι μάλλον βέβαιο ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα μόνος σου. Δήλωσε το πρόβλημα στην Τ.Υ. και καλή τύχη...
Τέτοια προβλήματα συνήθως δεν επιλύονται πάντως. "Ασυμβατότητα" των συσκευών θα σου πουν πιθανότατα.

----------


## soniko

Καλησπερα ,εχει υποψην του κανεις τα administrator roules του ZTE ZXHN H267A που δινει η vodafone γιατι θελω να κανω disable καποια settings που μου ειναι αχρηστα.
Ευχαριστω

Πιθανον για να μπουν στο router σαν root μπαινουν με την MAC ,το θεμα ειναι εχουν καποιον generator ή κατι αλλο..

----------


## dimkonst

> Εσύ είναι μάλλον βέβαιο ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα μόνος σου. Δήλωσε το πρόβλημα στην Τ.Υ. και καλή τύχη...
> Τέτοια προβλήματα συνήθως δεν επιλύονται πάντως. "Ασυμβατότητα" των συσκευών θα σου πουν πιθανότατα.


Με την εταιρία που μίλησα είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα, να περιμένω λίγες μέρες μήπως διορθωθεί από μόνο του, ως εκ θαύματος λίγες μέρες μετά διορθώθηκε, δεν ξέρω πως να το δικαιολογήσω.

----------


## b_a_k

Ξέρει κάποιος να μου επιβεβαιώσει ποιά είναι η τελευταία έκδοση firmware για το συγκεκριμένο router; Πως μπορώ να το αναβαθμίσω, αν υπάρχει καινούργια έκδοση;

----------


## bill2015

Απο την vodafone κάνουν αλλά δεν δίνει τη δυνατότητα να το αναβαθμίσεις ο κωδικός admin/admin δίνει περιορισμένη πρόσβαση

----------


## b_a_k

Το φαντάστηκα, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γνωρίζεις ποιά είναι η τελευταία έκδοση για να δω αν χρειάζεται να μιλήσω με την εταιρεία;

----------


## bill2015

το δικό μου λέει αυτά 
Device Type ZXHN H267A V1.0
Device Serial No. ZTEEG8PH8F00618
Hardware Version V1.0.2
Software Version V1.0.2_VDFT14
Boot Version V1.0.2

----------


## theopan

Τα ίδια έχω κι εγώ (πλην του Serial No. εννοείται). Δεν θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει κι αλλιώς. Από το δίκτυο της Vodafone πέφτουν οι αναβαθμίσεις αυτόματα και άρα όλοι όσοι το χρησιμοποιούμε σε Voda την ίδια έκδοση θα έχουμε. Ούτε χρειάζεται ούτε μπορούμε να ασχολούμαστε με αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## b_a_k

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο. Προσπαθώ να αποκλείσω διάφορους παράγοντες για τα προβλήματα που έχω για το VDSL, γι' αυτό με ενδιέφερε να μάθω το firmware version άλλων χρηστών. Τις προάλλες ήρθε τεχνικός της Vodafone στο σπίτι και μου είπε πως τα συγκεκριμένα router είχαν προβλήματα και στη συνέχεια η Vodafone αναβάθμισε το λογισμικό τους για να βελτιωθούν. Ήθελα να διπλοτσεκάρω πως δεν έχω κάποια παλιότερη έκδοση που ενδεχομένως να δημιουργεί προβλήματα. Τώρα μου είπαν πως θα μου κάνουν αντικατάσταση ρούτερ για να δούμε μήπως ήταν ελαττωματικό το πρώτο.

----------


## elpa02

Καλησπερα
παρελαβα και γω το ιδιο modem/router λογω αναβαθμισης σε VDSL. Το χω συνδεσει και μερχι στιγμης ολα καλα. Αυτο που δε βρισκω ως επιλογη στο μενου του και με προβληματιζει ειναι η δυνατοτητα να κανω scheduling το WiFi. Το παλιο μοντεμακι που ειχα για το ADSL παλι ZTE μου εδινε αυτη τη δυνατοτητα και ηταν τρομακτικα πρακτικο. Με αυτο εδω υπαρχει τροπος?

----------


## jkoukos

Δυστυχώς όχι, όπως και η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των συσκευών που δίνουν οι πάροχοι, αλλά και τα απλά modem/router του εμπορίου.

----------


## gllafas

παρελαβα και εγω το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ 1 μηνα μετα απο την αιτηση μετατροπης οποτε σε κανα 2βδομαδο βλεπω να ενεργοποιειται το vdsl.
λιγο που επαιξα με τις ρυθμισεις ουτε το port forward μου δουλεψε ουτε remote access εχει το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ.
ειχα χρονια ενα tp link που με ειχε βολεψει.
μπορω να παρω καποιο αλλο ρουτερ απο αυτα που προτεινονται σε αλλο νημα του forum?
ηδεν υπαρχει συμβατοτητα και μενουμε με αυτο?
ευχαριστω

----------


## jkoukos

Αν η τηλεφωνία δεν είναι VoIP, μπορείς να βάλεις στη θέση της, όποια συσκευή θέλεις στη γραμμή.
Αν η τηλεφωνία είναι VoIP, τότε υποχρεωτικά χρειάζεται η συσκευή (η Vodafone δεν δίνει το κωδικό όπως ο ΟΤΕ). Όμως μπορείς να ζητήσεις να στην γυρίσουν σε bridge mode ώστε να δουλεύει μόνο ως modem (μαζί και η τηλεφωνία) και να βάλεις πίσω της το όποιο δικό σου router.

----------


## bill2015

Βρήκε κανείς μίπως το root ώστε να έχουμε πλήρη πρόσβαση;

----------


## gllafas

> Αν η τηλεφωνία δεν είναι VoIP, μπορείς να βάλεις στη θέση της, όποια συσκευή θέλεις στη γραμμή.
> Αν η τηλεφωνία είναι VoIP, τότε υποχρεωτικά χρειάζεται η συσκευή (η Vodafone δεν δίνει το κωδικό όπως ο ΟΤΕ). Όμως μπορείς να ζητήσεις να στην γυρίσουν σε bridge mode ώστε να δουλεύει μόνο ως modem (μαζί και η τηλεφωνία) και να βάλεις πίσω της το όποιο δικό σου router.


ευχαριστω,
πως θα γνωριζω αν θα ειναι voip η τηλεφωνια χωρις ομως να ρωτησω την τηλ. εξυπηρετηση?

----------


## jkoukos

Αν παίζει μόνο συνδέοντας το τηλέφωνο στον router, τότε είναι VoIP.

----------


## bill2015

Αν έχεις voip η τηλεφωνία θα δουλέυει πάνω στο ρουτερ αν όχι θα το συνδέεις στο σπλιτερ
Παίζει κανένας να μπόρεσε να βρεί το κωδικό που το ξεκλειδώνει ;

----------


## gllafas

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
παμε σε αλλες 2 πιθανον χαζες ερωτησεις. αφου μου στειλανε αυτο το ρουτερ και μεσα εχει οδηγιες με τις ρυθμισεις για voip τηλεφωνια δεν παω by default σε voip?
τωρα που ειμαι ακομη σε adsl και δεν εχω αναβαθμιστει,αν δουλεψω με το zte θα μπορω να τσεκαρω το τηλεφωνο με ποιο τροπο δουλευει και συνεπως να ξερω αν θα παιζω με voip ή σπλιτερ?
ή θα πρεπει να περιμενω να περασω σε vdsl και να εχω τοτε τελικο συμπερασμα?

----------


## bill2015

όταν θα ενεργοποιηθείς σε vdsl θα το ξέρεις αυτο

----------


## theopan

> ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
> παμε σε αλλες 2 πιθανον χαζες ερωτησεις. αφου μου στειλανε αυτο το ρουτερ και μεσα εχει οδηγιες με τις ρυθμισεις για voip τηλεφωνια δεν παω by default σε voip?
> τωρα που ειμαι ακομη σε adsl και δεν εχω αναβαθμιστει,αν δουλεψω με το zte θα μπορω να τσεκαρω το τηλεφωνο με ποιο τροπο δουλευει και συνεπως να ξερω αν θα παιζω με voip ή σπλιτερ?
> ή θα πρεπει να περιμενω να περασω σε vdsl και να εχω τοτε τελικο συμπερασμα?


Όχι δεν θα πας by default σε voip. Το φυλλάδιο οδηγιών είναι ένα και κοινό για όλους και περιγράφει απλά και τους 2 τρόπους σύνδεσης. Κι εγώ το ίδιο πήρα αλλά η τηλεφωνία μου είναι POTS τελικά. Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο τεχνικό τμήμα (η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών δεν τα ξέρει αυτά) και ρώτα τους. Αλλιώς περίμενε να δεις τι θα γίνει στην πράξη. Αν πρόκειται για 50άρα σύνδεση 90% θα έχεις POTS τηλεφωνία.

----------


## gllafas

> Όχι δεν θα πας by default σε voip. Το φυλλάδιο οδηγιών είναι ένα και κοινό για όλους και περιγράφει απλά και τους 2 τρόπους σύνδεσης. Κι εγώ το ίδιο πήρα αλλά η τηλεφωνία μου είναι POTS τελικά. Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο τεχνικό τμήμα (η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών δεν τα ξέρει αυτά) και ρώτα τους. Αλλιώς περίμενε να δεις τι θα γίνει στην πράξη. Αν πρόκειται για 50άρα σύνδεση 90% θα έχεις POTS τηλεφωνία.


και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## OrangeBoy

Εχει καταφερει κανεις σε αυτο το router να του ανοιξει η vodafone το bridge mode (μιας και δεν εχω βρει root  κωδικο) ;;

----------


## bill2015

Έχω βρει αυτο στο net αλλα δεν δουλευει και ακόμα δυστχώς τίποτα 
username: tmadmin
password: Adm@xxxx 
xxxx= 4 last digit of mac adress

----------


## gllafas

Τελικα οπως ανεφεραν οι φιλοι απο προηγουμενως η τηλεφωνια θα ειναι pots.οποτε τωρα μαλλον θα καταληξω σε tp link router οπως διαβασα και στο σχετικο topic στο forum

----------


## bill2015

Ρε παιδία θα τρελαθώ στο τέλος βρήκα αυτο το βιντεάκι με το h267a βάζω τους κωδικούς όπως λέει ο τύπος αλλά σε αυτον συνδέεται ενω σε εμένα τίποτα

----------


## jkoukos

To ότι είναι σε άλλη χώρα και 99,99% η Vodafone έχει τα δικά της credential για τον χρήστη root, δεν σου πέρασε σαν ιδέα;

----------


## bill2015

Ναι όντως ισχύει κάπιο κωδικό παίζει να βρήκε κάπιος ;

----------


## zeronero

> ...η Vodafone δεν δίνει το κωδικό όπως ο ΟΤΕ...


Χμ, άσχημο αυτό, δεν το γνώριζα.

----------


## Nasty Pirate

Μου έστειλαν χθες το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ για αντικατάσταση του παλαιού (H168N) και γιατί μου έκανε 3 φορές αποσυγχρονισμό τον τελευταίο μήνα. 

Μόλις το έβαλα είχα την παρακάτω εικόνα. 



Η μείωση των 2,5 περίπου Mbps είναι εκεί. Και το SNR από 10-10,5 που ήταν πέφτει στο 8,5-7.

Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο αλλά δεν βοήθησαν. Να το παρακολουθήσω και βλέπουμε με λίγα λόγια...

Vodafone. :Evil: 

Το καλό είναι ότι έχει 5GHz wifi και πλέον το ασύρματο πετάει.

----------


## bill2015

Με το ιδιο ρουτερ στο fastpath και εγω το εππαθα μου εδειχνε μεγιστα 96 λεω οσο και αν χασω 50 θα εχω και μολις αλ΄λαζχει απο 4996/49999 πηγα 5000/42000
και μεγιστα απο 25000/96800 πηγα 12000/53000

----------


## Nasty Pirate

Άρα λες να φταίει το router; Γιατί με fast/fast έπιανα 4999/49999 και πριν. Τώρα πού δοκιμάζω το προηγούμενο, το H168N, το μέγιστο μου δείχνει 48 κάτι και ο συγχρονισμός ακριβώς το ίδιο, με ίδια επίπεδα θορύβου. Αν το γυρίσω interleaved το κατέβασμα λες να δω βελτίωση με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ;

----------


## bill2015

αν συχρονίζεις το ίδιο με interleave και με fast τότε γιατί να αλλάξεις ;

----------


## Nasty Pirate

Αυτό λέω. Δεν είναι πρόβλημα στο data path. Ναι ΟΚ μπορεί να έχει περισσότερο λάθη το fast αλλά δεν επιρέαζαν την ταχύτητα/συγχρονισμό μέχρι τώρα. Τώρα τί παίζει δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πάλι. Αρχίζω και δεν την παλεύω με τη Vodafone.

----------


## bill2015

με το fastpath είναι λογικό να έχεις πολλά λάθη διότι τα πακέτα περνάνε χωρίς να ελένχονται 
Εγω με το fastpath είχα πιο λίγα ping αλλά μου κατέβασε πολύ ταχύτητα

----------


## Nasty Pirate

Ναι μωρέ το ξέρω ότι δεν διορθώνονται. Απλά ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα με την ταχύτητα. Και το ping μου είναι 4-6ms και μου αρέσει  :Whistle:

----------


## tarif16nikos

καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
εδώ και κάνα μήνα,πέρασα σε 50άρι vdsl vodafone με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ.
άρχισαν τα όργανα από την αρχή.συχνό φαινόμενο,ενώ βλέπω στο μενού ταχύτητα 49999 down,να μου βγάζει έξω 0,5-0,3 down.
μιλάμε να σέρνεται,είτε ασύρματα,είτε ενσύρματα.
κάνοντας επανεκκίνηση στρώνει έως την επόμενη φορά,μπορεί και στην ίδια μέρα.
επικοινώνησα με βόντα,καλή ανταπόκριση μπορώ να πω.
όταν μου το έκανε το πρόβλημα,έκαναν μετρήσεις και καταλήξαμε ότι η γραμμή μέχρι το ρούτερ είναι εντάξει και μου έστειλαν άλλο.
είπα,εντάξει,αυτό θα είναι....τζίφος,ήρθε το άλλο ρούτερ και πάλι τα ίδια.
μάλιστα δεν μου ζήτησαν καν το άλλο πίσω και κατέληξα με 2 ρούτερ,που μάλλον δεν κάνουν ούτε για φρίσμπι.
 ρωτώ λοιπόν.
μπορώ να κάνω κάτι με τον παρόν εξοπλισμό?
να αγοράσω ρούτερ? κι αν αγοράσω και γίνει η τηλεφωνία voip πάλι θα τρέχω?
αν αγοράσω ρούτερ και φταίει κάτι άλλο?
.....μπέρδεμα.

----------


## M@rk

> καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
> εδώ και κάνα μήνα,πέρασα σε 50άρι vdsl vodafone με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ.
> άρχισαν τα όργανα από την αρχή.συχνό φαινόμενο,ενώ βλέπω στο μενού ταχύτητα 49999 down,να μου βγάζει έξω 0,5-0,3 down.
> μιλάμε να σέρνεται,είτε ασύρματα,είτε ενσύρματα.
> κάνοντας επανεκκίνηση στρώνει έως την επόμενη φορά,μπορεί και στην ίδια μέρα.
> επικοινώνησα με βόντα,καλή ανταπόκριση μπορώ να πω.
> όταν μου το έκανε το πρόβλημα,έκαναν μετρήσεις και καταλήξαμε ότι η γραμμή μέχρι το ρούτερ είναι εντάξει και μου έστειλαν άλλο.
> είπα,εντάξει,αυτό θα είναι....τζίφος,ήρθε το άλλο ρούτερ και πάλι τα ίδια.
> μάλιστα δεν μου ζήτησαν καν το άλλο πίσω και κατέληξα με 2 ρούτερ,που μάλλον δεν κάνουν ούτε για φρίσμπι.
> ...


Τα ίδια και εγώ, μόνο με reboot κάθε λίγο στρώνει η δουλειά. Το κακό είναι ότι η Vodafone δεν δίνει ροοτ κωδικούς για να το κάνουμε bridge mode και 
πρέπει να προβο΄θμε σε αγορά modem/router, που σε περίπτωση voip δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση

----------


## tarif16nikos

δηλαδή πρέπει να κάνουμε τις κότες και να επιβιώσουμε με αυτό?.....
ανέβασα το κόστος για να έχω χειρότερο νετ?
....με adsl χρησιμοποιούσα ένα netgear και τσιμέντωσε σε 10αρα ταχύτητα χωρίς προβλήματα...και τώρα βλέπω 50 και μπουρδουκλώνει?
ν αρχίσω καταγγελίες στην εεττ,να σπάσω την χολή μου επειδή ο κλειδωμένος εξοπλισμός είναι για τα μπάζα?

----------


## bill2015

μέχρι και σε προϊστάμενο ζήτησα επικοινωνία αλλά δεν έδωσε κάτι.

----------


## theopan

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω εντοπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ. Μου κάνει εντύπωση η τόσο μεγάλη απέχθεια που δείχνετε για αυτό. Ούτε κολλάει, ούτε αποσυγχρονίζει, ούτε μπουκώνει. Και το ασύρματό του είναι συμπαθητικό (σίγουρα αρκετά καλύτερο από το προηγούμενο Thomson TG585 V8 που είχα επί adsl).

----------


## tarif16nikos

> Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω εντοπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ. Μου κάνει εντύπωση η τόσο μεγάλη απέχθεια που δείχνετε για αυτό. Ούτε κολλάει, ούτε αποσυγχρονίζει, ούτε μπουκώνει. Και το ασύρματό του είναι συμπαθητικό (σίγουρα αρκετά καλύτερο από το προηγούμενο Thomson TG585 V8 που είχα επί adsl).


φίλε μου,δεν δείχνουμε απέχθεια η ασέβεια στο μηχάνημα,ούτε θα αμφισβητήσω την απροβλημάτιστη πορεία σου.
όμως θεωρείς ότι έχω απροβλημάτιστη εμπειρία και γράφω εδώ για να περάσει η ώρα μου?
επικοινώνησα με την vodafone,μου έστειλαν άλλο μηχάνημα και ξανά έχω πρόβλημα και με αμφισβητείς?...η απλά κάτι να γράφουμε?
...κι απ ότι φαίνεται,δεν είμαι ο μόνος.

----------


## bill2015

δοκίμασες και καλωδιακά μίπως επιλυθεί;

----------


## theopan

> φίλε μου,δεν δείχνουμε απέχθεια η ασέβεια στο μηχάνημα,ούτε θα αμφισβητήσω την απροβλημάτιστη πορεία σου.
> όμως θεωρείς ότι έχω απροβλημάτιστη εμπειρία και γράφω εδώ για να περάσει η ώρα μου?
> επικοινώνησα με την vodafone,μου έστειλαν άλλο μηχάνημα και ξανά έχω πρόβλημα και με αμφισβητείς?...η απλά κάτι να γράφουμε?
> ...κι απ ότι φαίνεται,δεν είμαι ο μόνος.


Άλλο "απέχθεια" άλλο ..."ασέβεια" (πλάκα θα είχε όταν μιλάμε για ένα ρούτερ). Το "κάτι να γράφουμε" δε μου αρέσει επίσης σαν σχόλιο. Και ναι σε "αμφισβητώ" υπό την έννοια ότι ενδέχεται να έχεις λανθασμένες προσδοκίες από μια συσκευή τη στιγμή που τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζεις ίσως οφείλονται αλλού και όχι στο ρούτερ. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το συναντώ (κι εσύ πιθανότατα και όλοι μας) να γίνεται τσάμπα σαματάς για κάτι και τελικά να αποδεικνύεται ότι αλλού ήταν το πρόβλημα.

Υ.Γ. Για να το ξεκαθαρίσω δεν έχω 150 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες πάνω. Ένα PC με καλώδιο ethernet, 1 TV BOX ασύρματα ή ενσύρματα (κάποιες φορές), άλλο ένα παλιό Media player, μια τηλεόραση ασύρματα, ένα πολυμηχάνημα επίσης και 1-3 κινητά περιστασιακά. Καμιά φορά συνδέεται και laptop ασύρματα. Με καρφωτές ΙΡ όλα πλην των κινητών αλλά και μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό που δεν είχα σετάρει καρφωτές αλλά άφηνα το DHCP να δίνει τυχαίες, δεν συνάντησα κάποιο πρόβλημα ποτέ ως τώρα εδώ και 3,5 μήνες. Γενικά σερφάρω μια χαρά και με τερματισμένο downloading ακόμα και σε torrent. Ίσως να έχετε περισσότερες απαιτήσεις λόγω διαμόρφωσης του δικτύου σας όσοι διαμαρτύρεστε τι να πω...

----------


## puffy

παντως αυτο που περιγραφεται μπορει ανετα να ειναι προβλημα γραμμης και οχι του μοντεμ.
μπορει να ανεβαζεις και  πολλα errors και την επομενη μερα η γραμμη τα φτυνει και θελει φρεσκο συγχρονισμο

- - - Updated - - -

σ αυτη τη περιπτωση ενα αλλο μοντεμ *μπορει* να πηγαινει και καλυτερα. αλλα αυτο θα ειναι λογω καλυτερης συμπεριφορας σε προβληματικη γραμμη, και οχι οτι θα λυσει το προβλημα

----------


## tarif16nikos

> Άλλο "απέχθεια" άλλο ..."ασέβεια" (πλάκα θα είχε όταν μιλάμε για ένα ρούτερ). Το "κάτι να γράφουμε" δε μου αρέσει επίσης σαν σχόλιο. Και ναι σε "αμφισβητώ" υπό την έννοια ότι ενδέχεται να έχεις λανθασμένες προσδοκίες από μια συσκευή τη στιγμή που τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζεις ίσως οφείλονται αλλού και όχι στο ρούτερ. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το συναντώ (κι εσύ πιθανότατα και όλοι μας) να γίνεται τσάμπα σαματάς για κάτι και τελικά να αποδεικνύεται ότι αλλού ήταν το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Για να το ξεκαθαρίσω δεν έχω 150 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες πάνω. Ένα PC με καλώδιο ethernet, 1 TV BOX ασύρματα ή ενσύρματα (κάποιες φορές), άλλο ένα παλιό Media player, μια τηλεόραση ασύρματα, ένα πολυμηχάνημα επίσης και 1-3 κινητά περιστασιακά. Καμιά φορά συνδέεται και laptop ασύρματα. Με καρφωτές ΙΡ όλα πλην των κινητών αλλά και μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό που δεν είχα σετάρει καρφωτές αλλά άφηνα το DHCP να δίνει τυχαίες, δεν συνάντησα κάποιο πρόβλημα ποτέ ως τώρα εδώ και 3,5 μήνες. Γενικά σερφάρω μια χαρά και με τερματισμένο downloading ακόμα και σε torrent. Ίσως να έχετε περισσότερες απαιτήσεις λόγω διαμόρφωσης του δικτύου σας όσοι διαμαρτύρεστε τι να πω...


τελικά μ επιβεβαιώνεις....δεν μαζεύονται διαφορετικά 3.500 μηνύματα!!!
άλλη μια απάντηση μ επίδειξη μιας απρόσκοπτης λειτουργίας χωρίς ουσία,η βοήθεια ως προς το πρόβλημά μου,παρά μόνο εικασίες για λάθος εκτιμήσεις.
....και μπόλικη φαντασία ότι έχω παράξενες απαιτήσεις,ενώ οι απαιτήσεις μου,να είσαι σίγουρος,δεν ξεπερνούν τις δικές σου.
έκανα μια σύνδεση,μου υποσχέθηκαν πάνω από 45 και θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος και με 40,αρκεί να δούλευε ομαλά.

επαναλαμβάνω και το τελειώνω εδώ.

ταχύτητα με καλή λειτουργία πάνω από 45....
ταχύτητα μπουκωμένο μέγιστο 0.5,μετρημένο με lg g6,ipad κι ενσύρματα με λάπτοπ,όλες τις φορές,για σιγουριά.να ανοίγει σελίδα λες κι έχω dial up σύνδεση του 1980 και χωρίς επανεκκίνηση καμία αύξηση ταχύτητας,ούτε τυχαία.
σε κατάσταση μπουκώματος,ταχύτητα με rerfresh στο μενού,49,999!!!!...
σε κατάσταση μπουκώματος,επικοινωνία με vodafone κι επιβεβαίωση ταχύτητας 49,999 μέχρι το ρούτερ,γι αυτό και η αντικατάστασή του....
δηλαδή,εσύ, με τέτοιες συνθήκες δεν θα ψαχνόσουν????????...τι να πω!!!
....χθες,άλλαξα το φίλτρο της τηλεφωνικής συσκευής,στην οποία είχα το adsl φίλτρο βάζοντας το vdsl που είχε η συσκευασία. ψάχτηκα λίγο στο νετ και οι απόψεις περί φίλτρων διίστανται.κάποιοι λένε ότι επηρεάζει την ομαλή λειτουργία και κάποιοι όχι. 
λάθος μου που δεν το άλλαξα με την πρώτη εγκατάσταση? σαφώς και ναι.
από χθες,ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει πτώση ταχύτητας,άρα δεν έκανα καμία επανεκκίνηση....τυχαίο?....θα διαπιστωθεί σύντομα.πάντως είναι πρώτη φορά που έβγαλα 2η μέρα χωρίς επανεκκίνηση.
....αυτή είναι η απαίτησή μου και μακάρι το πρόβλημα να ήταν το φίλτρο.
κι εννοείται,αν αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα,παίρνω πίσω τον χαρακτηρισμό,μπάζα,που έγραψα για το ρούτερ...δεν έχω κολλήματα με πράγματα που δουλεύουν σωστά.
...κι αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται ότι βοήθησες σε κάτι!!!

----------


## theopan

> τελικά μ επιβεβαιώνεις....δεν μαζεύονται διαφορετικά 3.500 μηνύματα!!!
> ..............................
> ...κι αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται ότι βοήθησες σε κάτι!!!



Ούτε κι είχα καμιά υποχρέωση άλλωστε. Ειδικά προς κάποιον με ...87 -όλα κι όλα- μηνύματα σε 9 χρόνια εγγραφής στο φόρουμ. Ο οποίος μάλιστα βγάζει και "συμπεράσματα" και κάνει και χαρακτηρισμούς.  :Wink: 
Όσο για τα 3500 μηνύματά μου τα οποία προφανώς είναι αρκετές 10άδες ή ακόμα και 100άδες χιλιάδες στα 20-22 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με forae (από εποχής usenet και newsgroups) με έμαθαν ένα πράγμα: το τι γκάουμπες κυκλοφορούν εκεί έξω. Και το ότι συνήθως όποιος διαμαρτύρεται έντονα και εμμένει με απόλυτη σιγουριά στην αποψάρα για το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει, συνήθως έχει άδικο. Μπορεί να γίνομαι λίγο πιο "κακός" κάπποιες φορές αλλά πες το και σοφία...

----------


## jkoukos

> ....χθες,άλλαξα το φίλτρο της τηλεφωνικής συσκευής,στην οποία είχα το adsl φίλτρο βάζοντας το vdsl που είχε η συσκευασία. ψάχτηκα λίγο στο νετ και οι απόψεις περί φίλτρων διίστανται.κάποιοι λένε ότι επηρεάζει την ομαλή λειτουργία και κάποιοι όχι. 
> λάθος μου που δεν το άλλαξα με την πρώτη εγκατάσταση? σαφώς και ναι.
> από χθες,ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει πτώση ταχύτητας,άρα δεν έκανα καμία επανεκκίνηση....τυχαίο?....θα διαπιστωθεί σύντομα.πάντως είναι πρώτη φορά που έβγαλα 2η μέρα χωρίς επανεκκίνηση.
> ....αυτή είναι η απαίτησή μου και μακάρι το πρόβλημα να ήταν το φίλτρο.


Φυσικά μπορεί το αίτιο να είναι το splitter ή κάποιο άλλο φίλτρο (αν έχεις τέτοιο) ή το Modem/router ή η καλωδίωση (εσωτερική ή εξωτερική) ή άλλος παράγοντας. Γι' αυτό λέγονται βλάβες και πολλές φορές εμφανίζονται ξαφνικά.

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι τα splitter (ή τα φίλτρα) δεν έχουν καμία διαφορά και είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια. Η δουλειά τους είναι να επιτρέπουν να περάσουν οι χαμηλές συχνότητες (έως 4kHz) της τηλεφωνίας, αποκόπτοντας τις αντίστοιχες υψηλές του xDSL. Και ως γνωστόν είτε έχεις ADSL είτε VDSL, η τηλεφωνία παραμένει η ίδια. Μόνο τα ISDN splitter είναι διαφορετικά, καθώς εκεί η τηλεφωνία χρησιμοποιεί συχνότητες έως 130kHz.

----------


## tasoskaf

> καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
> εδώ και κάνα μήνα,πέρασα σε 50άρι vdsl vodafone με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ.
> άρχισαν τα όργανα από την αρχή.συχνό φαινόμενο,ενώ βλέπω στο μενού ταχύτητα 49999 down,να μου βγάζει έξω 0,5-0,3 down.
> μιλάμε να σέρνεται,είτε ασύρματα,είτε ενσύρματα.
> κάνοντας επανεκκίνηση στρώνει έως την επόμενη φορά,μπορεί και στην ίδια μέρα.
> επικοινώνησα με βόντα,καλή ανταπόκριση μπορώ να πω.
> όταν μου το έκανε το πρόβλημα,έκαναν μετρήσεις και καταλήξαμε ότι η γραμμή μέχρι το ρούτερ είναι εντάξει και μου έστειλαν άλλο.
> είπα,εντάξει,αυτό θα είναι....τζίφος,ήρθε το άλλο ρούτερ και πάλι τα ίδια.
> μάλιστα δεν μου ζήτησαν καν το άλλο πίσω και κατέληξα με 2 ρούτερ,που μάλλον δεν κάνουν ούτε για φρίσμπι.
> ...



Είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Η μόνη λύση είναι να πάρεις άλλο router. Εγώ έβαλα ένα speedport entry 2i του ΟΤΕ και δουλεύει τέλεια.

----------


## tarif16nikos

ένα ένα θα λυθούν τα θεματάκια.....υπήρχε λαγκ στο άνοιγμα σελίδων κι έβαλα dns της google.
δοκιμάστε....
local network-lan....primary dns 8-8-8-8....secontary dns 8-8-4-4  apply


μετά
local network-dns....ανοίγεις τέρμα κάτω dns.....IPv4 DNS Server1   8-8-8-8.....IPv4 DNS Server2    8-8-4-4  apply .....επανεκκίνηση ρούτερ




 :Gun:  :2Guns:  :Shoot:  :Gun:  :2Guns:  :Shoot:

----------


## geioannou

εχω και εγω στα χερια μου το συγκεκριμενο modem και στην αναμονη για την αναμονη της vdsl του αδελφου μου. για την ωρα χαζευω το μενου του μοντεμ και προβληματιζομαι λιγο για το τι μπορω να κανω. τωρα στην adsl το μοντεμ του παροχου το εχω γυρισει σε bridge mode και εχω ριξει την γραμμη σε ενα mikrotik οπου παιζει μια χαρα (παραβλεποντας τα προβληματα της adsl γραμμης).
τωρα ισως θα πρεπει να κνω το ιδιο, αλλα δυστυχως δεν θα εχω την δυνατοτητα να βλεπω τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης που τον πρωτο καιρο θα το ηθελα για να τα βλεπω για να ξερω την συμπεριφορα.
βεβαια δεν ξερω ακομα εαν θα συνδεθει σε POTS η VoiP....
θα δουμε .....

----------


## bill2015

εγω πάντως κάλεσα στην τεχνική υποστήριξη πίεσα μίπως μου δώσει τον κωδικό root και μου είπε ότι δεν τον έχουν

----------


## geioannou

ενταξει. να τους εχουμε στα υπ'οψιν μας αμα τον μαθουμε να τους καλεσουμε να τον πουμε και σε αυτους !

----------


## geioannou

ειδα οτι δινει την δυνατοτητα να παρει secondary IP (ειναι στο dhcp settings).
αυτο ξερει κανεις πως λειτουργει ?
απλα παιρνει και μια δευτερη IP το μοντεμ για να μπορει να ειναι ορατό κια σε ενα αλλο δικτυο ?

----------


## bobis

Μπορώ και γω να αναφέρω με τη σειρά μου το πρόβλημα με το "μπούκωμα", παρολο που ο συγχρονισμός του είναι σταθερός στα 100/10. Παλιότερα που είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο την τεχνική υποστήριξη, μου είχανε πει ότι αυτό οφείλεται στα "σκουπιδάκια" (τα CRC errors) που μαζεύει το modem κατά καιρούς και ότι μόνο με reset (και όχι reboot?) διορθώνεται. Αφήστε που η γραμμή είναι σε fastpath και ίσως να το επηρεάζει. Το έκανα reset που λέτε αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό και πάλι τα ίδια. Εντωμεταξύ, με ένα απλό reboot , και όχι reset ή να το κλείσω απο το power/βγάλω από πρίζα είναι όλα κομπλέ μετά ίσως γιατί μηδενίζουν τα crc. Αναγκάστηκα στην τελική να γράψω scriptaki autoit που τρέχει από τοπικό headless server του lan μου  και συνδέεται στο interface του modem κάθε 3 το πρωί (είναι ακριβώς η διαδικασία που ανοίγετε browser, συνδέεστε στο modem από το http://192.168.2.1 και το κάνετε reboot από κει, εγώ  έχω αυτοματοποιήσει την διαδικασία)για να το κάνει reboot για να λύσω το πρόβλημα, μιας και telnet/ssh δεν έχει για να γίνει η διαδικασία μόνο με terminal.


H συνημμένη φωτογραφιά δείχνει τα τρέχοντα στατιστικά modem:

----------


## M@rk

Μια από τα ίδια και εδώ όπως έχω ξαναγράψει.. το μπούκωμα σε εμένα γίνεται μόνο στο wifi.. και λύνετε μόνο με restart του modem όπως είπες bobis.


έχω μιλήσει αρκετες φορές με την voda μπας και μου δώσουνε κωδικούς για να πάω να αγοράσω ένα καλό router και να το κρατήσω σαν modem το zte(γιατί φαίνεται ο΄ότι για modem είναι καλό) αλλά δεν τους δίνουν.
Δεν θέλω να πάω σε αγορά modem-router διότι δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει με το voip

----------


## bill2015

Λένενότι δεν έχουν κάπιο άλλο κωδικό εκτός απο admin/admin

----------


## geioannou

το Port Forwarding σας δουλευει ???

----------


## bill2015

Σε εμένα δεν το δέχεται 
 όσο και αν έψαξα κωδικό δεν βρήκα

----------


## zeronero

> το Port Forwarding σας δουλευει ???


Χωρίς τόνο στο "σας" δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, αλλά ΝΑΙ δουλεύει και ΟΧΙ δε με "δουλεύει".  :Razz:

----------


## geioannou

> Χωρίς τόνο στο "σας" δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, αλλά ΝΑΙ δουλεύει και ΟΧΙ δε με "δουλεύει".


χεχε, καλη προσέγγιση!

εγω εχω ανοιξει μια πορτα αλλα δεν λειτουργει.
μαλιστα, το επιβεβαιώνω κοιταζοντας το και απο εδω!

παρακατω παραθετω και εικονα



κανω κατι λαθος ?

----------


## zeronero

Χωρίς να γνωρίζω τι γίνεται από το 192.168.2.5 και πίσω, θα πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις και μία πραγματική υπηρεσία πχ. ένα ssh, κάποιο remote torrent client, κάποιο παιχνίδι;

----------


## slalom

Ειχα δοκιμασει και εγω στο προηγουμενο που δινανε (168?) και δε δουλευε ενω φαινοταν ανοιχτη

----------


## raffo333

καλησπέρα σας, είμαι νέος κάτοχος VDSL Vodafone, το τηλέφωνο μου είναι μέσο voip, γνωρίζετε αν μπορώ να βάλω ένα router ( ASUS σκέφτομαι ) πάνω στο modem για να έχω έλεγχο του wifi και να χρησιμοποιήσω και VPN τις PureVPN ?
Στην εξυπηρέτηση μου είπαν ότι μονο μέσο ethernet.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο και με οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία ή συσκευή μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό. Το θέμα είναι τι σε βολεύει εσένα. Να λειτουργεί το Asus ως απλό switch και ΑΡ ή ως κανονικό router;
Και τις 2 περιπτώσεις το Asus θα είναι πίσω από την συσκευή της Vodafone και συνδεδεμένο σε αυτή με καλώδιο δικτύου.

----------


## raffo333

οι τεχνικές μου γνώσης είναι περιορισμένες, εγώ θέλω  να μπορώ να έλεγχο ποτε θα ανοίγει και ποτε θα σβήνει το wifi και επιπλέον να έχω σύνδεση VPN , σε ένα άλλο forum μου είπαν πως χρειάζομαι bridge mode, πράμα που απότι καταλαβαίνω αυτό το modem δεν κάνει ?

----------


## jkoukos

Και οι 2 είναι γενικές και όχι συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις.
Μια χαρά μπορείς να κλείνεις το WiFi σε οποιοδήποτε συσκευή, οποιουδήποτε παρόχου.
Όσον αφορά το VPN, πάλι εξαρτάται πως θέλεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Θα δουλεύει στο δικό σου router ή σε κάποιον υπολογιστή; Και πάλι μπορεί να παίξει ανεξάρτητα ποιον πάροχο έχεις ή ποια συσκευή σου έχει δώσει.

Το bridge mode είναι μια λειτουργία στην οποία ένα modem/router (το ΖΤΕ εδώ), παίζει ως απλό Modem κάνοντας τον συγχρονισμό, ενώ η πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται από τον δικό σου router που θα κάνει την κλήση και θα ελέγχει όλο το εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο. Υπόψη ότι η λειτουργία αυτή είναι κλειδωμένη από την εταιρεία και πρέπει να το ζητήσεις αν την θέλεις, αλλά πιθανότατα (όπως διαβάζω) δεν το κάνουν.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση εκτός bridge mode, οι λύσεις που έχεις είναι αυτές που σου έγραψα.

----------


## raffo333

δεν το εξήγησα εγώ καλά, για το wifi θέλω να ανάβει και να σβήνει με βάση schedule.

- - - Updated - - -

μίλησα πάλι με το τεχνικό τμήμα, και μου είπαν το bridge mode ρυθμίζεται από το καινούριο router που θα πάρω και λογικά το δικό τους modem θα λειτουργήσει αυτόματα.
Ισχύει αυτό ?

----------


## jkoukos

Χαζομάρα σου είπανε. Το δικό τους modem/router είναι ρυθμισμένο να κάνει σύνδεση PPPoE. Στο ίδιο πεδίο πρέπει να αλλαχθεί η επιλογή σε Bridge (ώστε το PPPoE να γίνει από τον δικό σου router), κάτι που δεν γίνεται αυτόματα αλλά μόνο χειροκίνητα από τον χρήστη. Και οι αναφορές των μελών του φόρουμ που είναι συνδρομητές της εταιρείας κι έχουν την συσκευή, λένε ότι η ρύθμιση είναι κλειδωμένη.

----------


## bill2015

Το ρουτερ που δίνουν είναι μεγάλη @@@@@ έχει πολλά κλειδωμένα και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά μέχρι και το modulation είναιι κλειδωμένο

----------


## OrangeBoy

Η vodafone αρνειτε να σου γυρισουν, εστω αυτοι απομακρυσμενα  (χωρις να σου δωσουν root κωδικους), το Η267Α σε bridge mode. Λογικο γιατι θα χασουν την διαχειρηση. Αλλα δε δεχονται ουτε το PPPoE passtrhough εστω σε μια porta.
Εγω ειμαι σχετικα τυχερος  γιατι εχω PSTN τηλεφωνια. οποτε το ξηλωσα, αγορασα ενα φτηνο μεταχειρισμενο vdsl modem, το εβαλα σε bridge mode, και πισω εχω ενα router που σηκωνει το PPP και καλυπτει τις αναγκες μου (content filtering, malware protection, IPS, VPN κλπ). Με αυτους που εχουν γυρισει σε VoIP τι γινεται;

----------


## raffo333

Καλημέρα, πια η διαφορα από το bridge mode στο αν απλός σβήσω το wifi του modem, και συνδέσω στο router πάνω του και δουλεύω δίκτυο και wifi από το router ?  ( χωρίς το bridge mode ) 
Και επίσης θα μου δουλέψει έτσι το VPN του router ?

Ευχάριστο πολύ

----------


## jkoukos

Καμία σχέση οι 2 λειτουργίες που ρωτάς.
Κλείνοντας απλά το WiFi, η συσκευή εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί ως modem/router.
Σε bridge mode, η συσκευή λειτουργεί μόνο ως modem και χρειάζεσαι άλλη που θα λάβει τον ρόλο του router.

Η VoIP τηλεφωνία της Vodafone λειτουργεί αποκλειστικά από την συσκευή της (δεν δίνουν τον κωδικό όπως ο ΟΤΕ). Το καλό είναι ότι παίζει σε διαφορετικό VC, οπότε μπορούμε να βάλουμε την συσκευή της σε bridge modem και να έχουμε τον δικό μας router. Το κακό είναι ότι έχουν κλειδωμένη αυτή την επιλογή και αναγκαστικά αν θέλουμε τον δικό μας router θα παίξουμε με 2πλό ΝΑΤ, το οποίο ουσιαστικά δεν είναι πρόβλημα, αρκεί να το έχουμε υπόψη όταν θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάποιο port forwarding.

Μονολεκτικά σου λέω ότι θα δουλέψει το VPN, αλλά δεν απάντησες στο προηγούμενο ερώτημα:



> Όσον αφορά το VPN, πάλι εξαρτάται πως θέλεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Θα δουλεύει στο δικό σου router ή σε κάποιον υπολογιστή;

----------


## bill2015

το zte h267a που δίνουν στα one net στο menu δίνει την δυνατοτητα εκτος απο hsiv/hsia λεέι και voipv/voipa

----------


## raffo333

> Καμία σχέση οι 2 λειτουργίες που ρωτάς.
> Κλείνοντας απλά το WiFi, η συσκευή εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί ως modem/router.
> Σε bridge mode, η συσκευή λειτουργεί μόνο ως modem και χρειάζεσαι άλλη που θα λάβει τον ρόλο του router.
> 
> Η VoIP τηλεφωνία της Vodafone λειτουργεί αποκλειστικά από την συσκευή της (δεν δίνουν τον κωδικό όπως ο ΟΤΕ). Το καλό είναι ότι παίζει σε διαφορετικό VC, οπότε μπορούμε να βάλουμε την συσκευή της σε bridge modem και να έχουμε τον δικό μας router. Το κακό είναι ότι έχουν κλειδωμένη αυτή την επιλογή και αναγκαστικά αν θέλουμε τον δικό μας router θα παίξουμε με 2πλό ΝΑΤ, το οποίο ουσιαστικά δεν είναι πρόβλημα, αρκεί να το έχουμε υπόψη όταν θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάποιο port forwarding.
> 
> Μονολεκτικά σου λέω ότι θα δουλέψει το VPN, αλλά δεν απάντησες στο προηγούμενο ερώτημα:


ο σκοπός μου είναι να δουλεύει στο router

----------


## jkoukos

Ποιο Asus έχεις;

----------


## raffo333

> Ποιο Asus έχεις;


δεν έχω ακόμη, σκεφτόμουν αυτόν
https://www.asus.com/Networking/RTAC66U/

----------


## jkoukos

Χοντρικά αυτά που θα κάνεις είναι:
1. Έχεις στη γραμμή το ΖΤΕ να δουλεύει ως κανονικό modem/router και φυσικά η τηλεφωνία.
2. Συνδέεις πάνω του με καλώδιο δικτύου το Asus που θα παίζει ως κανονικό ασύρματο router, παίρνοντας σύνδεση μέσω του ΖΤΕ.
3. Ρυθμίζεις το VPN, ανάλογα ποια εταιρεία θα χρησιμοποιήσεις και με ποιο πρωτόκολλο.

Δες αυτό ώστε να πάρεις μια ιδέα πως θα έχουν τα πράγματα. Απλά να έχεις υπόψη ότι θα έχεις 2πλό ΝΑΤ για τις συσκευές που θα συνδέονται στο Asus. Οπότε αν θελήσεις να κάνεις κάποιο port forward, θα το κάνεις 2 φορές. Την πρώτη στο Speedport προς την WAN IP του Asus και την δεύτερη στο Asus προς την LAN IP της συσκευής προς την οποία θέλεις να καταλήξουν τα δεδομένα της πόρτας.

----------


## raffo333

> Χοντρικά αυτά που θα κάνεις είναι:
> 1. Έχεις στη γραμμή το ΖΤΕ να δουλεύει ως κανονικό modem/router και φυσικά η τηλεφωνία.
> 2. Συνδέεις πάνω του με καλώδιο δικτύου το Asus που θα παίζει ως κανονικό ασύρματο router, παίρνοντας σύνδεση μέσω του ΖΤΕ.
> 3. Ρυθμίζεις το VPN, ανάλογα ποια εταιρεία θα χρησιμοποιήσεις και με ποιο πρωτόκολλο.
> 
> Δες αυτό ώστε να πάρεις μια ιδέα πως θα έχουν τα πράγματα. Απλά να έχεις υπόψη ότι θα έχεις 2πλό ΝΑΤ για τις συσκευές που θα συνδέονται στο Asus. Οπότε αν θελήσεις να κάνεις κάποιο port forward, θα το κάνεις 2 φορές. Την πρώτη στο Speedport προς την WAN IP του Asus και την δεύτερη στο Asus προς την LAN IP της συσκευής προς την οποία θέλεις να καταλήξουν τα δεδομένα της πόρτας.


σε ευχαριστω πολύ !

----------


## mecp2

καλησπέρα κι από μένα. νέος στο φόρουμ και στο vdsl. ενεργοποιηθηκε πριν λίγες μέρες. αν μπορεί κάποιος που ξέρει να σχολιάσει τα νούμερα της γραμμής μου γιατί δεν πολύ σκαμπάζω μήπως πρέπει να διορθωθεί κάτι. έχω τραβήξει καλωδιο utp από το κεντρικό της πολυκατοικίας στο σπίτι μου και σε αυτό κατευθείαν το ρουτερ. σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## zeronero

Μια χαρά είσαι.

----------


## mecp2

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## bill2015

Με τηλεφωνία voip η κλασική πάνω στο σπλίτερ;

----------


## mecp2

με voip. έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν χρησιμοποιώ τηλέφωνο.

----------


## kariverson

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι νέος συνδρομητής VDSL στη vodafone και μας δώσανε auto το router.
Πληρώνουμε για 50άρα.

Exei 38xxx kbps actual kai 54xxx kbps attainable. Το τηλέφωνο είναι με voip. Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω εγώ για να πιάσω τα 49999 actual όπως άλλοι χρηστες η πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω με την τεχνική υποστήριξη?

Κατά τάλλα είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mecp2

εγώ τράβηξα καινούριο καλώδιο utp cat6 και έπιασα φουλ ταχύτητα. πριν έπιανα 85 και τώρα 100.

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορείς να δώσεις εικόνα από τα στοιχεία συγχρονισμού όπως φαίνονται στο modem;
Παίρνεις από νέα καμπίνα ή (μάλλον) από αστικό κέντρο σύνδεση;

Καλώς ήλθες!

----------


## kariverson

Ορίστε το screenshot.
Δεν ξέρω από που παίρνω. Τα δικτυακά δεν είναι το φόρτε μου :/

----------


## jkoukos

Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση που έχουμε από το DSLAM και την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου μέσω του οποίου παίρνουμε σύνδεση.
Αν παίρνουμε υπηρεσία από καμπίνα, συνήθως έχουμε μικρή απόσταση οπότε μεγαλύτερο συγχρονισμό, αλλά αυτό δεν ισχύει για υπηρεσία από αστικό κέντρο. Δες στον χάρτη την περιοχή σου, σε ποιο αστικό κέντρο ανήκει κι αν υπάρχουν νέες καμπίνες.

Χοντρικά θα έπρεπε σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία να έχεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, αλλά αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται σε διάφορους παράγοντες, οπότε καλό  είναι να κοιτάξεις πρώτα την δικιά σου εγκατάσταση.
Κανονικά πρέπει να κάνεις έναν σωστό έλεγχό της, αλλά για αρχή μπορείς να βάλεις τον router μόνο του στην πρώτη πρίζα του σπιτιού στην οποία έρχεται κατευθείαν από τον κατανεμητή της οικοδομής σου η γραμμή, αποσυνδέοντας πίσω της όλα τα τυχόν καλώδια που πάνε σε άλλες πρίζες. Φυσικά θα αποσυνδέσεις επίσης τυχόν υπάρχον splitter.

Πληροφορικά σε VDSL θέλουμε να διαχωρίσουμε όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα το DSL σήμα από το αντίστοιχο τηλεφωνικό. Ειδικά σε VoIP δεν χρειαζόμαστε καθόλου splitter/φίλτρα κι επιστροφή της τηλεφωνίας από τον router προς όλες τις πρίζες του σπιτιού, διότι δημιουργούν θόρυβο στη γραμμή με αποτέλεσμα μείωση του συγχρονισμού. Δες στο σχετικό θέμα περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## bill2015

Στην κεντρική πρίζα έχεις το ρουτερ;

----------


## kariverson

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.

Ναι έχω μόνο μια πρίζα τηλεφώνου. Χωρίς splitter μιας και το τηλέφωνο είναι πάνω στο ρουτερ και χωρίς φιλτρο.
Είμαι κάνα χιλιόμετρο από το DSLAM της Πεντέλης. Η είναι καμπίνα αυτό, δεν ξέρω.
Ο λόγος που αναβαθμίσαμε σε 50άρα είναι επειδή υποσχέθηκαν ότι θα πιάναμε τουλάχιστον 45 και αν δεν πιάσουμε θα έχουμε μείωση τιμής.

----------


## slalom

Σε ποια εταιρια εισαι?

----------


## kariverson

> Σε ποια εταιρια εισαι?


Vodafone

----------


## bill2015

Ρώτα τους τους αν σε συνδέσανε σε αστικό κέντρο η σε καμπίνα

----------


## theopan

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.
> 
> Ναι έχω μόνο μια πρίζα τηλεφώνου. Χωρίς splitter μιας και το τηλέφωνο είναι πάνω στο ρουτερ και χωρίς φιλτρο.
> Είμαι κάνα χιλιόμετρο από το DSLAM της Πεντέλης. Η είναι καμπίνα αυτό, δεν ξέρω.
> Ο λόγος που αναβαθμίσαμε σε 50άρα είναι επειδή υποσχέθηκαν ότι θα πιάναμε τουλάχιστον 45 και αν δεν πιάσουμε θα έχουμε μείωση τιμής.


Σε καμπίνα συνδέεσαι. Στην Πεντέλη από όσο ξέρω έχετε εγκατεσημένες καμπίνες εδώ και χρόνια. Απλά είσαι μακριά και από αυτήν. Τσέκαρε την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση να βεβαιωθείς ότι δεν είναι το πρόβλημα εκεί και αν δεν βρεις τίποτα ζήτησέ τους την έκπτωση που δίνουν για όσους συγχρονίζουν κάτω από 45Mbps. Κάτι άλλο εκτός από αυτό μάλλον δεν μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι δικό σου θέμα (λογικά κάνοντας τον έλεγχο που σου έδειξα πριν), τους παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και ζητάς να κάνουν αυτοί έλεγχο της γραμμής ώστε να δικαιούσαι την όποια μείωση λόγω μικρότερου συγχρονισμού από αυτόν που σου υποσχέθηκαν.

----------


## kariverson

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Να'στε καλά.

----------


## geoav

Καλησπερα παιδες. Ξερει κανεις τι ταχυτητες παιζει το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ οσον αφορα το LAN? 100MB ή 1GB?
Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## vaggoulas

1000άρι είναι το lan.

----------


## geoav

Thnx φιλε μου. Εψαχνα και δεν μπορουσα να το βρω. :-)

----------


## bobis

> Απλά να έχεις υπόψη ότι θα έχεις 2πλό ΝΑΤ για τις συσκευές που θα συνδέονται στο Asus. Οπότε αν θελήσεις να κάνεις κάποιο port forward, θα το κάνεις 2 φορές. Την πρώτη στο Speedport προς την WAN IP του Asus και την δεύτερη στο Asus προς την LAN IP της συσκευής προς την οποία θέλεις να καταλήξουν τα δεδομένα της πόρτας.


Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι δεν χρειάζεται καν να μπει στη διαδικασία διπλού port forwarding με τα εξής βήματα:

1) Στο ΖΤΕ H267A πας security -> internet -> DMZ και επιλέγεις "on", wan connection "HSIv" και Lan Host βάζεις την WAN IP του 2oυ router που έβαλες από πίσω (π.χ. του asus για το θέμα μας). Εννοείται ότι η WAN IP του  2oυ router θα είναι στο ίδιο subnet με την LAN IP του ZTE, δηλαδή αν το ZTE έχει ΙP 192.168.2.1 , το 2ο router θα έχει WAN IP π.χ. 192.168.2.2

2) Προχωράς κανονικά με ό,τι port forward θες στο 2ο router σου. Σβήνεις ο,τι port forward έβαλες στο ZTE καθώς το DMZ αντικαθιστά όλα τα ανοίγματα.

Απαιραίτητη προϋπόθεση για να δουλέψει το παραπάνω είναι να μην έχεις συνδέσει 2η συσκευή στο ZTE , δηλαδή οτιδήποτε δικτυακή συσκευή έχεις  την συνδέεις αποκλειστικά στο 2ο router, είτε ενσύρματα μέσω των LAN θύρων του 2ου router ή ασύρματα από το wifi του, ενώ το ZTE συνδέεται AΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ με το 2ο router με ethernet (και σβηστό wifi) από μια θύρα LAN του προς την WAN του 2ου router. Στην τελική , το ΖΤΕ θα έχει συνδεδεμένα πάνω του μόνο το ρεύμα του , το voip του που καταλήγει σε μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή (phone 1) , το rj11 που εισάγει το σήμα DSL και το LAN που φεύγει προς την WAN του 2ου router.

----------


## kariverson

Θέλω να αναφέρω ότι πήγε στα 45mbps το internet. 1 Ιουνίου κόπηκε για λίγο και ήρθε πίσω με 48k actual. Χωρίς τελικά να πάρουμε τηλέφωνο την τεχνική υποστήριξη.

----------


## bullseyemambo

Kαλησπέρα. Μπήκα στο ρούτερ->Πήγα Local Network->WLAN SSID Configuration->άλλαξα το encryption type σε WPA2-PSK-AES και το 2,4G σταμάτησε στο 47,18 Download speed ενώ πριν έφτανε μέχρι 27-28Mbps. Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν τυχαίο αλλά είχα διαβάσει ότι το WPA2-PSK-AES είναι πιο σύγχρονο και πιο γρήγορο από το default που έχει σετάρει η vodafone. Στα 5G δεν είχα πρόβλημα συντόνιζε στην μεγάλη ταχύτητα από την αρχή. Κατεβάζοντας τορεντ στο laptop στο δίκτυο του  2.4G με το μtorrent έδειξε το download μέχρι 5,4 Mb/s.

----------


## bill2015

Καλησπέρα 
Μια ερώτηση έβαλα το tplink σαν κεντρικό και θέλω το 267a να το βάλω σαν δεύτερο ξέρουμε πώς γίνεται να πάρει ip μέσω της θύρας wan ?

----------


## yiannakos

Kαλησπέρα,  μετα απο 10 χρόνια παρέδωσε πνεύμα το IAD και μου έστειλαν το  ..."Το πρώτο μου modem της Matel"  :Razz:    το   ΖΤΕ ΖΧΗΝ Η108Ν   που θέλω να πιστευω είναι παρόμοιο με αυτο του thread.
Tεσπα,  για να μην ανοίξω νέο θέμα,  μήπως ξέρετε που στον κόρακα στο web interface του, έχει επιλογή (όπως είχε το IAD) για στιγμιαία* αποσύνδεση*  ?   Το μόνο που βρήκα, είναι στο Αdministration >  System > Reboot  .

----------


## bill2015

στιγμιαία αποσύδενση ενοείς να κάνει retraining η χάνει την ip ?

----------


## theopan

> Kαλησπέρα,  μετα απο 10 χρόνια παρέδωσε πνεύμα το IAD και μου έστειλαν το  ..."Το πρώτο μου modem της Matel"    το   ΖΤΕ ΖΧΗΝ Η108Ν   που θέλω να πιστευω είναι παρόμοιο με αυτο του thread.
> Tεσπα,  για να μην ανοίξω νέο θέμα,  μήπως ξέρετε που στον κόρακα στο web interface του, έχει επιλογή (όπως είχε το IAD) για στιγμιαία* αποσύνδεση*  ?   Το μόνο που βρήκα, είναι στο Αdministration >  System > Reboot  .





> στιγμιαία αποσύδενση ενοείς να κάνει retraining η χάνει την ip ?


Γιατί έπρεπε να κάνεις εδώ το ποστ για ένα ρούτερ που καμία σχέση δεν έχει με αυτό που συζητάμε εδώ και δεν είναι καν VDSL;
Υπάρχει θέμα εδώ:https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...CE%97108%CE%9D
Και ακόμα κι αν δεν υπήρχε ναι, έπρεπε να ανοίξεις νέο.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί έπρεπε να κάνεις εδώ το ποστ για ένα ρούτερ που καμία σχέση δεν έχει με αυτό που συζητάμε εδώ και δεν είναι καν VDSL;
> Υπάρχει θέμα εδώ:https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...CE%97108%CE%9D
> Και ακόμα κι αν δεν υπήρχε ναι, έπρεπε να ανοίξεις νέο.


Μπορείς να απαντήσεις οτι δεν έχουν σχέση τα δυο μοντεμ και οτι υπάρχει ανάλογο νήμα

ειρήνη ημών

----------


## alexisnik199111

μπορεις να πας σε καταστημα της voda και να το αγορασεις το h267A?

----------


## bill2015

Απο όσο ξέρω όχι 
Βέβαια μέσα στον τιμοκατάλογο λένε 49,90 ότι κάνει
Βέβαι είναι κλειδωμένο δεν μπορείς να κανεις bridge mode ούτε να πειράξεις ο modulation 
Αν θες ψάξε έχουν αγγελίες με χαμηλότερες τιμές

----------


## alexisnik199111

επειδη ετυχε και το ειδα απο κοντα..ενας κλωνος του speedport ειναι με λογικα broadcomm chipset ..μετα απο ερευνα βρηκα τους κωδικους προσβασης ειναι tadmin  & Adm@xxxx  οπου χ τα τεσσερα τελευταια της mac.

----------


## theopan

> μετα απο ερευνα βρηκα τους κωδικους προσβασης ειναι tadmin  & Adm@xxxx  οπου χ τα τεσσερα τελευταια της mac.


Δεν είναι. Μην το κουράζουμε το θέμα. Από όσο κατάλαβα δεν υφίσταται "admin account". Μπαίνει ο πάροχος μέσω της γραμμής (TR-069 το έλεγαν παλιά το πρωτόκολλο δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε) και κάνει τις όποιες αλλαγές χωρίς χρήση κάποιου account όπως το καλαβαίνουμε εμείς ή το οποίο θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει ο χρήστης.

----------


## bill2015

Σωστά και εγώ το δοκίμασα αλλά με τίποτα απο ότι κατάλαβα το έχουν κλειδωμένο μέχρι και σε προϊστάμενο ρώτησα αλλά δεν τους έχουν δώσει

----------


## bill27

Καλησπερα παιδια σε λιγες μερες θα μου στειλουνε το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ,εγω εχω adsl 2+ και voip τηλεφωνια,για πειτε κανα 2 λογακια σχετικα με το ρουτερ,απ'οσο διαβασα σε καποια σχολια στην αρχη συνχρονιζει λιγοτερο απο το netfaster 2 που εχω τωρα,γιατι ετσι??
Επισης με ενδιαφερει να μαθω αν κραταει σταθερη την γραμμη χωρις disconnect.

----------


## bill2015

Εγω που ρο έχω σε γραμμή vdsl 50 είνια καλό δίνει dual band 2,4 kai 5 αλλά το κακό του είνια που είναι κλειδωμένο 
όσο γοα της αποσυνδέσεις εμένα δεν μου έχει κάνει κάτι

----------


## bill27

Καλησπερα εφτασε το πρωι το zte 267a το εβαλα πανω στην γραμμη και ενω πριν με to netfaster συνχρονιζε στα 14,9-15 mbps τωρα συχρονιζει στα 12,9 mbps και το att ανεβηκε απο 18 στα 22!!! Πως εγινε αυτο??
Κατ'αλλα η γραμη μεχρι τωρα ειναι up 4+ωρες.

----------


## bill2015

Τα δυο ρουτερ είναι διαφορτικές εταιρίες έχουν διαφορετικό chip οπότε είναι λογικό το μόνο θετικό είναι ότι έχει dual band wifi

----------


## bill27

Πρεπει να το υποστηριζει η συσκευη σου πχ λαπτοπ κινητο για να πιασεις την 5Ghz ??Γιατι δεν μπορω να το δω στα wifi

----------


## bill2015

Ναι εννοείται

----------


## JpegXguy

Για να το χωνέψω κιόλας, αν έχεις VoIP και δεν θέλεις να έχεις άσκοπα 2 router δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία από Vodafone.

- - - Updated - - -

ΜΑΓΚΕΣ. Έχω νέα. *Υπάρχει μια μικρήηηηη περίπτωση να έχω βρει root κωδικό*. Ποιος τον θέλει; Ρωτάω γιατι δεν ξέρω ποιός είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να το χειριστώ. Πες ότι τον αλλάζουν. Κρατήστε από τώρα backup του config.bin! Γιατί αν το επαναφέρετε μπορεί να επιστρέψει αυτος του αρχειου.



Προσωπικά προτείνω να τον αλλάξετε όταν μπείτε (ΚΑΙ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΤΕ BACKUP config.bin) για να μη σας πιάσει κότσο κάποιος που τον ξέρει

----------


## OrangeBoy

Λογικα οι περισοτεροι εδω μεσα τον θελουν; πως τον βρηκες και ποιος ειναι;

----------


## seatakias

Για πες τον μας ρε φίλε μπας και το κάνουμε Bridge....

----------


## clioII16v

Θα μας τον πεις και εμάς; Περιμένουμε!

----------


## JpegXguy

Screw it θα τον γραψω εδώ.



```
user: root
pass: JEV4dHJhLE9EUDBwdGlPbnMkOTg3JQ==
```

Το pass είναι σε base64, ψάξε base64 decode και καντε το decode για να τον πάρετε. Μπας και βοηθήσει με κανα bot ξερωγω.

Κρατήστε backup to config.bin σας το ξαναλεω

----------


## cb_papi

> Screw it θα τον γραψω εδώ.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> user: root
> pass: JEV4dHJhLE9EUDBwdGlPbnMkOTg3JQ==
> ```
> 
> ...


Θεός!!

----------


## felix_w

Εχω μια υποψια πως το Config.bin που σωζεται ειναι διαφορετικο για καθε firmware binary.

Δλδ, αν αποφασισουν να αλλαξουν το firmware, το root password  μπορει να ειναι και διαφορετικο.

Το Config.bin αποθηκευει τα User configurable fields  και μονο, κατα 99,9%

----------


## JpegXguy

> Εχω μια υποψια πως το Config.bin που σωζεται ειναι διαφορετικο για καθε firmware binary.
> 
> Δλδ, αν αποφασισουν να αλλαξουν το firmware, το root password  μπορει να ειναι και διαφορετικο.
> 
> Το Config.bin αποθηκευει τα User configurable fields  και μονο, κατα 99,9%


Το root password είναι στο config.bin. Γι'αυτό προτείνω να κρατήσετε backup  :Wink:  Έτσι όπως ειναι τώρα, αν το κάνεις restore θα επιστρεψει το password

----------


## seatakias

Φίλε JpegXguy σε ευχαριστούμε για τον κωδικό :One thumb up:   :One thumb up: 
Τώρα που μπορουμε να πούμε με rout υπάρχει τρόπος να ρίχνουμε άκυρο στην vodafone να μην μπορεί να μπεί στο router?

----------


## JpegXguy

Explore I guess. Ένας τρόπος θα ήταν να πειράξει κάνεις το config.bin, γιατί περιέχει και άλλες κρυμμένες ρυθμίσεις (TR-069, ssh κλπ) και να το φορτώσει.

----------


## cb_papi

> Explore I guess. Ένας τρόπος θα ήταν να πειράξει κάνεις το config.bin, γιατί περιέχει και άλλες κρυμμένες ρυθμίσεις (TR-069, ssh κλπ) και να το φορτώσει.


Πως μπορούμε να πειράξουμε το αρχείο; Βοηθάει το root password; Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν μπορούσαμε να δούμε τα username/password για voip.

----------


## JpegXguy

Δυστυχώς τα password για VoIP δεν ειναι μέρος του configuration του χρήστη. Τα έχει ο ISP και τα πάιρνει το ρουτερ στο συγχρονισμό απ'οτι φαίνεται. Άλλα με root μπορείς άνετα να το βάλεις σε bridge

Όσον αφορά το αρχείο, είναι ένα μεγάλο xml που συμπιέζεται με zlib και κρυπτογραφείται με AES απότε και να έχω το xml αυτή τη στιγμή δεν ξέρω/είναι μεγάλη διαδικασία το πώς να το ξανακάνεις repackage. Δεν είναι ότι είμαι μάστερ, αλλα θα ψάξω. google is our friend

----------


## geioannou

Για εμας που θελουμε να το κανουμε bridge mode αλλα εχουμε voip, πως θα παρουμε την τηλεφωνια;;
Εκτος αν η τηλεφωνια παιζει ανεξαρτητη απο το ιντερνετ!

Επισεις με μια ματια που του εριξα, το bridge στο συγκεκριμενο γινεται αμα βαλουμε το pppoe σε off;

----------


## cb_papi

> Για εμας που θελουμε να το κανουμε bridge mode αλλα εχουμε voip, πως θα παρουμε την τηλεφωνια;;
> Εκτος αν η τηλεφωνια παιζει ανεξαρτητη απο το ιντερνετ!
> 
> Επισεις με μια ματια που του εριξα, το bridge στο συγκεκριμενο γινεται αμα βαλουμε το pppoe σε off;


Η τηλεφωνία είναι ανεξάρτητη.

----------


## seatakias

Λογικά όταν θα κλειδώνει σε vdsl θα έχει και τηλεφωνία. Νομίζω κάπως έτσι γίνεται και απο το modem του ΟΤΕ. 
Για το bridge επειδή με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα να το κάνω.Με λίγο ψάξιμο βρήκα πηγαίνωντας  internet --> WAN --> Great new items και εκει φτιάχνεις ενα καινούργια Type  bridge connection --> στην συνέχεια πάμε στην καρτέλα Port Binding --> επιλέγουμε το type που έχουμε φτιάξει και του λέμε απο ποιά lan θελουμε να βγαίνει για να συνδεθεί με το router.  Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη για να δώ αν δουλευει με αυτό τον τρόπο. 
Σε ποιά καρτέλα έχεις βρει να μπαίνει το pppoe off?

----------


## geioannou

internet/ clear control

Θα το κοιταξω αλλα τωρα ειμαι εκτος αθηνας και εχω προσβαση με VPN και δεν το ρισκαρω να πειρσξω κατι απομακρισμενα! Αν μεχρι τοτε καποιος εχει βρει κατι, οκ

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν βάζουμε το ΡΡΡοΕ σε off, αλλά επιλέγουμε αντί αυτού το Bridge.

Η τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ λειτουργεί στην ίδια ΡΡΡ σύνδεση και γι αυτό δεν δουλεύει σε Bridge mode.
Σε Cyta, Vodafone, Wind, λειτουργεί σε άλλο VC, οπότε αν βάλουμε την κύρια σύνδεση σε Bridge, η τηλεφωνία εξακολουθεί και δουλεύει.

----------


## geioannou

Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό το ρουτεράκι δεν έχει στο μενού Bridgr mode όπως έχουνε όλα τα άλλα. Για αυτο ειπα Ότι το ppp αμα γινει off μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι απενεργοποιεί το ppp του ίντερνετ μονο μιας και το ιντερνετ και η τηλεφωνια ειναι ανεξαρτητα.

----------


## jkoukos

Μια χαρά έχει bridge mode, αλλά θέλει να μπεις με root για να εμφανιστεί η επιλογή, εξού όλος ο ντόρος για τον κωδικό του.

----------


## felix_w

Πέρα από άυτό, αν στην υπάρχουσα HSIv/a κρατήσετε τις ρυθμίσεις και κάνετε μια νέα ίδια, στην επιλογή services έχει και σκέτο Internet εκτός από Internet_TR069.

Υποψιάζομαι πως κλειδώνει απέξω το remote support. 

Βέβαια, αυτή η επιλογή εμφανίζεται μόνο σε root και μόνο σε "Routing" Mode, όχι σε bridge (και λογικό είναι)

----------


## JpegXguy

> Πέρα από άυτό, αν στην υπάρχουσα HSIv/a κρατήσετε τις ρυθμίσεις και κάνετε μια νέα ίδια, στην επιλογή services έχει και σκέτο Internet εκτός από Internet_TR069.
> 
> Υποψιάζομαι πως κλειδώνει απέξω το remote support. 
> 
> Βέβαια, αυτή η επιλογή εμφανίζεται μόνο σε root και μόνο σε "Routing" Mode, όχι σε bridge (και λογικό είναι)


Πράγματι, το ξέχασα αυτο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορείς να κόψεις το TR-069 από εκεί άλλα δεν το έχω εξερευνήσει

----------


## geioannou

Με ροοτ μπηκα και το ειδα.δεν το εχει ξεκαθαρα οπως τα παλαιου τυπου adsl moder router.
Στα παλια ειχε επιλογες
-pppoe
-bridge mode και απλα επελεγες.
Εδω δεν ειναι ετσι. Εριξα μια ματια και ισως θα πρεπει να γινει new interface (η καπως αλλιως το λεει)

----------


## felix_w

WAN>DSL Connection> Create New item

----------


## geoav

Καλησπερα παιδες. Επειδη με router ειμαι εντελως ασχετος αλλα ψαχνομαι να βρω πως θα μπορεσω να βαλω VPN στο router ωστε να μπορεσω να παιξω netflix απο την Samsung TV που δεν εχει android, μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν ειναι εφικτο να γινει setup το VPN σε αυτο το router? Κι αν οχι πρεπει να παρω ενα VPN router σαν αυτο ? Εστω οτι το πηρα πρεπει να κανω καποια ιδιαιτερη ενεργεια στο δικο μας router (οχι στο αλλο, αυτο θα το βρω αργοτερα). Οπως ειπα και πριν με routers ειμαι ασχετος.
Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια.

----------


## geioannou

Περιεγο ετσι οπως το λες!
Για να θες να δεις σε αυτην την tv κατι απο το ιντερνετ, προφανως και εχει η θυρα ethernet η μπορει και ασυρματο. Το vpn τι το θες! Απλα συνεδεσε την tv με το ιντερνετ του σπιτιου σου

----------


## cb_papi

> Περιεγο ετσι οπως το λες!
> Για να θες να δεις σε αυτην την tv κατι απο το ιντερνετ, προφανως και εχει η θυρα ethernet η μπορει και ασυρματο. Το vpn τι το θες! Απλα συνεδεσε την tv με το ιντερνετ του σπιτιου σου


Προφανώς επειδή κάποιες σειρές & ταινίες του Netflix δεν είναι διαθέσιμες στην Ελλάδα/Ελληνικές ΙΡ.

----------


## geoav

Για να μπορεσεις να δεις ολο το ευρος του Νετφλιξ πρεπει εκτος του να το πληρωνεις (που το κανω φυσικα) να εχεις και VPN (μονο τα επι πληρωμη λειτουργουν) ωστε να φαινεται οτι εισαι μεσω USA VPN. Εξ'ου και η ερωτηση.

----------


## JpegXguy

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή εκτός από το VPN στο ρουτερ για την τηλεόραση;

----------


## geoav

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή εκτός από το VPN στο ρουτερ για την τηλεωραση;


Σιγουρος απολυτα οχι αλλα πως αλλιως θα γινει? Στην TV δε βρηκα app που να μπορω να βαλω VPN αρα πως θα μπορεσω αν δεν παιξει το VPN στο router ? Στο PC ας πουμε και να το βαλω δεν εχει κανενα νοημα αφου η TV θα βγαινει απο αλλο ip.

----------


## JpegXguy

Βρήκα αυτό, άλλα είναι για ExpressVPN. Απλά μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον. Καλύτερα να πάρεις το άλλο ρουτερ αν θες κανονικό VPN support. Πάντος στο ZTE αν μπεις με root στο > Internet > WAN ένα από τα tabs είναι L2TP. Δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύει και αν είναι ασφαλές though.

----------


## seatakias

> Για να μπορεσεις να δεις ολο το ευρος του Νετφλιξ πρεπει εκτος του να το πληρωνεις (που το κανω φυσικα) να εχεις και VPN (μονο τα επι πληρωμη λειτουργουν) ωστε να φαινεται οτι εισαι μεσω USA VPN. Εξ'ου και η ερωτηση.


 Κράτησε το ΖΤΕ  πάρε ένα https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...d=7UF7GIZIOEXP και παίζεις μπάλα χωρίς να αλλάξεις το router.

----------


## geoav

> Βρήκα αυτό, άλλα είναι για ExpressVPN. Απλά μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον. Καλύτερα να πάρεις το άλλο ρουτερ αν θες κανονικό VPN support. Πάντος στο ZTE αν μπεις με root στο > Internet > WAN ένα από τα tabs είναι L2TP. Δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύει και αν είναι ασφαλές though.


Πως διακο δεν το βρηκα αυτο οταν εψαξα? Thnx ρε φιλε, μοιαζει παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον οντως. Ουτως ή αλλως χρειαζομαι καποιο VPN επι πληρωμη γιατι μονο με κατι τετοιο παιζει το Netflix. Να'σαι καλα.
Το L2TP θα το ψαξω καθως δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι εχει σχεση με VPN.
Και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## seatakias

> Πως διακο δεν το βρηκα αυτο οταν εψαξα? Thnx ρε φιλε, μοιαζει παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον οντως. Ουτως ή αλλως χρειαζομαι καποιο VPN επι πληρωμη γιατι μονο με κατι τετοιο παιζει το Netflix. Να'σαι καλα.
> Το L2TP θα το ψαξω καθως δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι εχει σχεση με VPN.
> Και παλι ευχαριστω.


 Δεν νομίζω να κάνεις κάτι με το VPN του Modem. Από ότι βλέπω να σε αφήνει να το παραμετροποιησεις. Θα το βρεις στην καρτέλα Internet στην δεξιά μεριά γράφει l2tp. Πάρε αυτό που σου είπα και θα ησυχάσεις.

----------


## geoav

Και πανω που εψαχνα αυτο βρηκα και την περιπτωση του SmartDNS που μπορεις και στο router αλλα και στην TV να το βαλεις και να το τεσταρεις για 14 μερες free of charge. Το αναφερω απλα για να το εχουν ολοι υποψην.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν νομίζω να κάνεις κάτι με το VPN του Modem. Από ότι βλέπω να σε αφήνει να το παραμετροποιησεις. Θα το βρεις στην καρτέλα Internet στην δεξιά μεριά γράφει l2tp. Πάρε αυτό που σου είπα και θα ησυχάσεις.


Ναι το ειχα δει το L2TP αλλα δεν ειχα στο μυαλο μου οτι μπορει να παιξει μεσω αυτου το VPN. 
Ουτως ή αλλως ειδα τωρα πως μπορω να παιξω κατευθειαν στο router με το SmartDNS που ειναι και αρκετα πιο φθηνο (5 το μηνα σε αντιθεση με τα 12 των VPN) και με δοκιμαστικη περιοδο, οποτε λεω να δοκιμασω αυτο.
Θα ενημερωσω αν λειτουργησει.
Και παλι ευχαριστω ρε φιλε

----------


## ch_dimitris

> Λογικά όταν θα κλειδώνει σε vdsl θα έχει και τηλεφωνία. Νομίζω κάπως έτσι γίνεται και απο το modem του ΟΤΕ. 
> Για το bridge επειδή με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα να το κάνω.Με λίγο ψάξιμο βρήκα πηγαίνωντας  internet --> WAN --> Great new items και εκει φτιάχνεις ενα καινούργια Type  bridge connection --> στην συνέχεια πάμε στην καρτέλα Port Binding --> επιλέγουμε το type που έχουμε φτιάξει και του λέμε απο ποιά lan θελουμε να βγαίνει για να συνδεθεί με το router.  Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη για να δώ αν δουλευει με αυτό τον τρόπο. 
> Σε ποιά καρτέλα έχεις βρει να μπαίνει το pppoe off?


Μηπως βρηκες τροπο να κανεις Bridge Conn. με το ZTE? Παρακαλω κανε post η PM 
Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## gllafas

Καλησπερα,
Τωρα που εχουμε προσβαση με root ψαχνω και εγω τις ρυθμισεις/βηματα και τη συνδεσμολογια που πρεπει να κανω στο zte ως modem και στο tp link που θελω να χρησιμοποιησω ως router.
Αν μπορει καποιος φιλος τον ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## seatakias

> Μηπως βρηκες τροπο να κανεις Bridge Conn. με το ZTE? Παρακαλω κανε post η PM 
> Καλη επιτυχια


Όχι δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη.
Το εχεις κάνει με τον τρόπο που λέω και δεν δουλεύει;

----------


## ch_dimitris

> Όχι δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη.
> Το εχεις κάνει με τον τρόπο που λέω και δεν δουλεύει;


Οχι δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα ακόμα λόγο οτι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ ξανά για αυτό και ζητώ βοήθεια για να σετάρω ενα Asus ρούτερ με αυτό της Vodafone.
Μια ερώτηση μόνο.....Εαν γινει Bridge Conn θα μπορει να συνδέεται το ASUS στο internet και παραλληλα να εχω VOIP τηλ. στο ZTE?
Χθές κοίταζα για να το σετάρω LAN to WAN αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να κανω κάτι.

----------


## stefanidis

Επειδή δεν μπόρεσα να το ξεκλειδώσω, το άφησα όπως είναι έκλεισα, WiFi , DHCP, on DMZ στην wan του ρούτερ και παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα , όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα κάνει το router που έχω .

----------


## rigosvasilios

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Επειδή είμαι παντελώς άσχετος και παλεύω να βρω λύση μήπως έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς google chromecast με το εν λόγω router γιατί δείχνει να μην μπορέι να συνδεθεί με τίποτα. Μόνο στην περίπτωση που το αφήνω τελειως ξεκλέιδωτο το ρουτερ συνδέεται αλλά και πάλι ενώ το chromecast ειναι συνδεδεμένο δείχνει να μην μπορώ να προβάλω τίποτα στην τηλεόραση. Τελικά το bridge γίνεται γιατί έχω και ένα asus vdsl router που όλα πάνε άψογα αλλά χωρίς voip....

----------


## stefanidis

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Επειδή είμαι παντελώς άσχετος και παλεύω να βρω λύση μήπως έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς google chromecast με το εν λόγω router γιατί δείχνει να μην μπορέι να συνδεθεί με τίποτα. Μόνο στην περίπτωση που το αφήνω τελειως ξεκλέιδωτο το ρουτερ συνδέεται αλλά και πάλι ενώ το chromecast ειναι συνδεδεμένο δείχνει να μην μπορώ να προβάλω τίποτα στην τηλεόραση. Τελικά το bridge γίνεται γιατί έχω και ένα asus vdsl router που όλα πάνε άψογα αλλά χωρίς voip....


Πώς έγινε αφού θέλει κωδικό root. Το έχεις ξεκλειδώσει ;

----------


## rigosvasilios

Μόλις τώρα το ξεκλείδωσα αλλά από εκεί και πέρα το χάος. Διαβάζω μήπως βρω κανα οδηγό στο ίντερνετ να κάνω bridge τα ρουτερ αλλά είμαι πολύ άσχετος. Μπορεί κανένας να βοηθήσει μήπως?

----------


## zeronero

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Επειδή είμαι παντελώς άσχετος και παλεύω να βρω λύση μήπως έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς google chromecast με το εν λόγω router γιατί δείχνει να μην μπορέι να συνδεθεί με τίποτα. Μόνο στην περίπτωση που το αφήνω τελειως ξεκλέιδωτο το ρουτερ συνδέεται αλλά και πάλι ενώ το chromecast ειναι συνδεδεμένο δείχνει να μην μπορώ να προβάλω τίποτα στην τηλεόραση. Τελικά το bridge γίνεται γιατί έχω και ένα asus vdsl router που όλα πάνε άψογα αλλά χωρίς voip....


Δύο chromecast (ένα 2άρι και ένα ultra ενσωματωμένο στην TV) δουλεύουν μια χαρά με αυτό το router. Μήπως σου ξεφεύγει κάτι στο setάρισμα ή υπάρχει θέμα στο κινητό/tablet σου;

----------


## gllafas

> Μόλις τώρα το ξεκλείδωσα αλλά από εκεί και πέρα το χάος. Διαβάζω μήπως βρω κανα οδηγό στο ίντερνετ να κάνω bridge τα ρουτερ αλλά είμαι πολύ άσχετος. Μπορεί κανένας να βοηθήσει μήπως?


+1 και απο μενα

----------


## jkoukos

Εσείς που ρωτάτε για το Bridge, έχετε router (όχι modem/router) δικό σας και γνωρίζετε πως να τον ρυθμίσετε για να κάνει αυτό την σύνδεση;

----------


## zeronero

Πάντως, πέρα από το remote control που όντως είναι εκνευριστικό (αλλά που ενδεχομένως πλέον να μπορεί να κοπεί με τους root κωδικούς), το zte είναι πλήρες και με το παραπάνω για το μέσο, ακόμη και τον άνω χρήστη. 
Επίσης, αξιόπιστο: 1000 ώρες συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας χωρίς ίχνος δυσκολίας και φορτωμένο με πολλές συσκευές (όλες οι lan και πολλά wlan), φίλτρα, dchp, port forwarding κτλ. Και το επανεκκινώ εγώ κάθε 1000 ώρες χωρίς λόγο (ήμουν καλομαθημένος με τo 8970 της tplink που έβγαζε τρίμηνα χωρίς restart). Και δεδομένως καλή συνεργασία με τις καμπίνες.
Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι δηλαδή την πρεμούρα κάποιου να πληρώσει για να αντικαταστήσει ένα modem/router αξιόπιστο με αρκετές επιλογές και μετά να αναρωτιέται γιατί δε μπορεί να συνδεθεί ή γιατί δε δουλεύει το ένα και το άλλο.

----------


## JpegXguy

Λοιπόν έκανα ένα αντίγραφο του HSlv με τη διαφορά ότι τώρα είναι INTERNET αντι για INTERNET_TR069. Συνδέθηκε αλλα δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κάτι για το remote  access

----------


## gllafas

> Εσείς που ρωτάτε για το Bridge, έχετε router (όχι modem/router) δικό σας και γνωρίζετε πως να τον ρυθμίσετε για να κάνει αυτό την σύνδεση;


οπως τα λες φιλε jkoukos. 
εχω το tp-link vr400

----------


## jkoukos

Άρα πρέπει να μπει όπως συμβαίνει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, το Bridge mode. Συνήθως είναι απλά μια επιλογή στο αντίστοιχο πεδίο της σύνδεσης και αντί PPPoE επιλέγουμε το Bridge. Εδώ ο φίλος αναφέρει έναν τρόπο. 
Υπόψη ότι ανάλογα την σύνδεση χρειάζονται στο modem οι τιμές VPI/VCI (για ADSL) ή το VLAN ID (για VDSL) για να γίνει ο συγχρονισμός. Από εκεί και πέρα το βασικό είναι οι 2 συσκευές να έχουν διαφορετικό υποδίκτυο στο LAN.
Τέλος ρυθμίζεις στον δικό σου router τα στοιχεία της κλήσης ΡΡΡοΕ ώστε να γίνει σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο και να πάρει δημόσια ΙΡ.

----------


## JpegXguy

Λοιπόν, σας έχω νέα. Απ' ότι φαίνεται αν το βάλετε σε _INTERNET_ αντί για _INTERNET_TR069_ πράγματι κόβεται το TR-069.

Το πιστοποίησα μέσα από ένα μικρό και σχετικά "χωμένο" feature του πίνακα ελέγχου στο Vodafone My Home Account, το οποίο σε αφήνει να αλλάξεις το wifi password, επικοινωνώντας με το ρούτερ σου μεσώ... το μαντέψατε. (tr-069) Εάν δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μέσω του πρωτοκόλλου με το ρουτερ σου βγάζει σφάλμα  :Wink: 

*Θετικά*:
Δεν έχει πια απομακρυσμένο έλεγχο!

*Αρνητικά*:
Δεν έχει πια απομακρυσμένο έλεγχο. (τηλέφωνα τεχνικής υποστήριξης κλπ)
Επίσης το TR-069 είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να λάβει ενημερώσεις firmware το ρουτερ.

Προσωπικά το άφησα σε INTERNET_TR069 γιατί δεν μου έχει δώσει έναυσμα η Vodafone. Αν αρχίσει να τα πειράζει (π.χ. αντε γεια root) τότε βλέπουμε. Εχω έτσι και τα firmware updates.

----------


## gllafas

> Πάντως, πέρα από το remote control που όντως είναι εκνευριστικό (αλλά που ενδεχομένως πλέον να μπορεί να κοπεί με τους root κωδικούς), το zte είναι πλήρες και με το παραπάνω για το μέσο, ακόμη και τον άνω χρήστη. 
> Επίσης, αξιόπιστο: 1000 ώρες συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας χωρίς ίχνος δυσκολίας και φορτωμένο με πολλές συσκευές (όλες οι lan και πολλά wlan), φίλτρα, dchp, port forwarding κτλ. Και το επανεκκινώ εγώ κάθε 1000 ώρες χωρίς λόγο (ήμουν καλομαθημένος με τo 8970 της tplink που έβγαζε τρίμηνα χωρίς restart). Και δεδομένως καλή συνεργασία με τις καμπίνες.
> Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι δηλαδή την πρεμούρα κάποιου να πληρώσει για να αντικαταστήσει ένα modem/router αξιόπιστο με αρκετές επιλογές και μετά να αναρωτιέται γιατί δε μπορεί να συνδεθεί ή γιατί δε δουλεύει το ένα και το άλλο.


Να πουμε οτι εχει και ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ wi-fi

----------


## JpegXguy

gllafas, δεν είχα πρόβλημα εγώ. Το 5 Ghz με έσωσε και από τη γειτονιά κιόλας.

Μπορεί βέβαια να έχεις άλλες απαιτήσεις επειδή έχεις μεγάλο σπίτι ξερωγω.

----------


## gllafas

> gllafas, δεν είχα πρόβλημα εγώ. Το 5 Ghz με έσωσε και από τη γειτονιά κιόλας.
> 
> Μπορεί βέβαια να έχεις άλλες απαιτήσεις επειδή έχεις μεγάλο σπίτι ξερωγω.


οχι καμια σχεση.
αν μεσολαβει ενας τοιχος μεταξυ του ρουτερ και της συσκευης δεν εχει καλο σημα

- - - Updated - - -

δεν καταφερα με διαφορες παραλλαγες να το κανει να δουλεψει.
μικρο το κακο.το σταθερο τηλεφωνο δε χρησιμοποιειται καθολου ή σχεδον καθολου.αν χρειαστει για καμια εξερχομενη κληση εχω αφησει του zte στο ρευμα διπλα στο tp-link και αν κανω τραμπα το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου απο το ενα στο αλλο ρουτερ εχω τηλεφωνο οποτε και αν χρειαστει.
λιγη γκρινια απο τη συζυγο για τις πατεντες μου αλλα ο.κ

----------


## JpegXguy

Γιατι δεν το κανεις bridge αφου έχεις VoIP;

----------


## gllafas

Αυτο αναφερω πιο πανω.οτι δεν καταφερα να δουλεψει ως bridge το zte.
καποια ρυθμιση ή κατι συνδεω λαθος

----------


## JpegXguy

Ακολούθα αυτο. Είναι για το 2i του ΟΤΕ αλλα οι ρυθμίσεις είναι ίδιες. Όταν φτάσεις στο βήμα 7 ουσιαστικά έχεις τελειώσει. Στην περίπτωση μας φυσικά αντι για PTM_DSL, ΑΤΜ_DSL σβήνεις τα HSla, HSlv και πρέπει να κλείσεις και το WLAN (5Ghz). Οποια συσκευή θέλει internet θα την βάλεις στο ρουτερ οχι στο h267a. Για το βήμα 1 πρεπει να ξερεις να φτιαξεις pppoe connection στο ρουτερ, αλλα στα ρουτερ του εμπορίου θα βρεις αρκετο υλικο online για βοηθεια

----------


## gllafas

Θα το τεσταρω.
Ευχαριστω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ακολούθα αυτο. Είναι για το 2i του ΟΤΕ αλλα οι ρυθμίσεις είναι ίδιες. Όταν φτάσεις στο βήμα 7 ουσιαστικά έχεις τελειώσει. Στην περίπτωση μας φυσικά αντι για PTM_DSL, ΑΤΜ_DSL σβήνεις τα HSla, HSlv και πρέπει να κλείσεις και το WLAN (5Ghz). Οποια συσκευή θέλει internet θα την βάλεις στο ρουτερ οχι στο h267a. Για το βήμα 1 πρεπει να ξερεις να φτιαξεις pppoe connection στο ρουτερ, αλλα στα ρουτερ του εμπορίου θα βρεις αρκετο υλικο online για βοηθεια


Τζιφος.
Ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## cb_papi

Εμένα πάντως λειτουργεί κανονικά το Bridge με τον οδηγό, με σύνδεση σε router Mikrotik.

----------


## jkoukos

> Τζιφος.
> Ευχαριστω παντως


Μπορείς να μας γράψεις αναλυτικά τις ρυθμίσεις που έκανες και στις δύο συσκευές;

----------


## gllafas

καλημερα,
λοιπον, reset και στα 2 router
μπηκα στο zte με root κωδικους και διεγραψα απο στο wan τα profile Hslv και Hsla
εφτιαξα νεο profile συμφωνα με το 2ο βημα του οδηγου που ποσταρε ο φιλος JpegXguy (ptm στην περιπτωση μου)
στο port binding της νεας συνδεσης tickαρα τη lan στην οποια θα συνδεθει με ethernet το tp-link
απενεργοποιησα το dhcp και το wi-fi του zte
επιπεδο firewall στο Low
reboot
(αυτα τα βηματα γινανε ενω ειχα συνδεσει το pc με ethernet στο zte)

τωρα, αποσυνδεω το καλωδιο ethernet απο το pc που συνδεεται με το zte
εκανα τη συνδεση με ethernet του tp-link στη θεση lan4/wan η οποια καταληγει στο lan του zte που επελεξα στο βημα του port binding
συνδεομαι ασυρματα με το tp-link και δοκιμασα μεσω του αυτοματου οδηγου οπου εχει προεπιλεγμενη την επιλογη hol vdsl οπου καταχωρεις στη συνδεση pppoe το user:guest@adsl.gr και ιδιο password, δοκιμασα να φτιαξω και other συνδεση με ιδια στοιχεια καταχωρησης.
και στις 2 περιπτωσεις tickαρα to VLAN ID:835
δοκιμασα και με dhcp απενεργοποιημενο στο tp-link και μη
δεν ξερω αν ξεχναω κατι αλλο

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν θέλει καθόλου VLAN ID στο 2ο router. Αυτό χρειάζεται μόνο στη συσκευή που λειτουργεί ως modem, δηλαδή το ΖΤΕ.
Επίσης δοκίμασε αντί μέσω του wizzard να αλλάξεις την λειτουργία στο Advanced > Operation Mode σε Wireless Router Mode και μετά δημιουργείς νέα σύνδεση στο Network > Internet.

----------


## gllafas

> Δεν θέλει καθόλου VLAN ID στο 2ο router. Αυτό χρειάζεται μόνο στη συσκευή που λειτουργεί ως modem, δηλαδή το ΖΤΕ.
> Επίσης δοκίμασε αντί μέσω του wizzard να αλλάξεις την λειτουργία στο Advanced > Operation Mode σε Wireless Router Mode και μετά δημιουργείς νέα σύνδεση στο Network > Internet.


Ευχαριστω.Αυτο ηθελε και δουλεψε.

----------


## JpegXguy

Η νέα έκδοση του RouterPassView v1.75 ανοίγει και τα encrypted αρχεια σαν του δικού μας H267A!

----------


## antony

Καλημέρα σε όλους, μια ερώτηση καθώς δε γνωρίζω και πολλά πράγματα....
Στη σύνδεση wifi ποια χρησιμοποιείτε? 
Την 2,4mhz ή την 5mhz?
Ποια η διαφορά τους?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## JpegXguy

> Καλημέρα σε όλους, μια ερώτηση καθώς δε γνωρίζω και πολλά πράγματα....
> Στη σύνδεση wifi ποια χρησιμοποιείτε? 
> Την 2,4mhz ή την 5mhz?
> Ποια η διαφορά τους?
> Ευχαριστώ.


https://www.howtogeek.com/222249/wha...hould-you-use/
http://el.lmgtfy.com/?q=2.4+Ghz+vs+5+Ghz

Εγώ την 5Ghz χρησιμοποιώ γιατί έχουν πάρα πολλοί Wi-Fi στη γειτονιά, και τα παράσιτα περιορίζουν την ταχύτητα στο 802.11n σε ~43 Mbps

----------


## zeronero

> Η νέα έκδοση του RouterPassView v1.75 ανοίγει και τα encrypted αρχεια σαν του δικού μας H267A!


Από ό,τι βλέπω εμφανίζει και το root password.
Εμφανίζει άραγε και τα password για την τηλεφωνία;
Δεν έχω voip ακόμα.

----------


## JpegXguy

Τα password για την τηλεφωνία τα παίρνει από τη Vodafone απ'ότι κατάλαβα. Αμα σε βαλουν VoIP και θες άλλο ρουτερ καντο bridge. Το config.bin είναι αυτό που βλέπεις.

----------


## zeronero

> Τα password για την τηλεφωνία τα παίρνει από τη Vodafone απ'ότι κατάλαβα. Αμα σε βαλουν VoIP και θες άλλο ρουτερ καντο bridge. Το config.bin είναι αυτό που βλέπεις.


Το ξέρω, αφού το config φόρτωσα και διάβασα. Απλά αναρωτήθηκα εάν στο config σώζονται και τα password της voip τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## JpegXguy

Αυτό που ευνοώ είναι ότι δεν θα το βρεις εκεί λογικά επειδή δεν είναι σχετικό με το user configuration. Δεν αποθηκευεται καν στο config.bin.

----------


## zeronero

Μου τα εμφανίζει μόνο σε Text Mode Ascii και όχι σε Table Mode που θα ήταν ευκολότερο στην ανάγνωση.
Απλά είδα κάποιες γραμμές PhoneUrl και TelephoneEvent και αναρωτήθηκα.

----------


## JpegXguy

Και 'γω όταν το πρωτοάνοιξα το αρχείο είχα μια ελπίδα και τα 'ψαξα άλλα γιοκ :P (δεν έψαξα και όλο το αρχείο με το χέρι νταξει)

----------


## cb_papi

Ναι σου εμφανίζει και το password. Εγώ επειδή έχω τηλεφωνικό κέντρο προσπάθησα να κάνω και το VLAN του VoIP bridge στο router μου, αλλά ανεπιτυχώς. Έφτασα μέχρι ένα σημείο που το router έπαιρνε DHCP IP 10.x.x.x που είναι το subnet της Vodafone για το VoIP, αλλά δεν λειτουργούσε το ping κλπ. Δεν είχα πολύ χρόνο για πειραματισμούς βέβαια και θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω.
Αλλά γενικά το VoIP έχει άλλες ρυθμίσεις (IP αντί για PPP).

----------


## JpegXguy

> Ναι σου εμφανίζει και το password. Εγώ επειδή έχω τηλεφωνικό κέντρο προσπάθησα να κάνω και το VLAN του VoIP bridge στο router μου, αλλά ανεπιτυχώς. Έφτασα μέχρι ένα σημείο που το router έπαιρνε DHCP IP 10.x.x.x που είναι το subnet της Vodafone για το VoIP, αλλά δεν λειτουργούσε το ping κλπ. Δεν είχα πολύ χρόνο για πειραματισμούς βέβαια και θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω.
> Αλλά γενικά το VoIP έχει άλλες ρυθμίσεις (IP αντί για PPP).


Tell me more!

----------


## cb_papi

> Tell me more!


Εγώ στο αρχείο έψαξα τον αριθμό του σταθερού μου, το οποίο είναι και username για το VoIP. Ακριβώς από κάτω είχε και το password. Δεν θυμάμαι πως ονομάζεται το πεδίο (pass ή password κλπ).

----------


## zeronero

> Εγώ στο αρχείο έψαξα τον αριθμό του σταθερού μου, το οποίο είναι και username για το VoIP. Ακριβώς από κάτω είχε και το password. Δεν θυμάμαι πως ονομάζεται το πεδίο (pass ή password κλπ).


Για αυτό ανέφερα πως δεν έχω voip, αλλιώς θα έκανα αναζήτηση το τηλέφωνό μου. Τώρα σε αυτό το χάος έψαχνα για root, pass, phone κτλ.

Μα αν έχεις τα pass της τηλεφωνίας δε σου χρειάζεται το ΖΤΕ ούτε καν για bridge. Παίρνεις ένα modem/router της αρεσκείας σου (πχ. tplink v600v που υποστηρίζει και voip) και καθάρισες.

@cb_papi, κράτα μας ενήμερους.

----------


## cb_papi

Το πεδίο λέγεται AuthPassword. Το έχω φτάσει σε ένα σημείο που πλέον λειτουργούν οι εισερχόμενες στον Asterisk, αλλά όχι οι εξερχόμενες. Κάτι είναι λάθος με το outbound proxy μάλλον.

Edit: Από X-lite έχω και εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες. Άρα κάποια λάθος ρύθμιση στον asterisk είναι.

----------


## JpegXguy

> Το πεδίο λέγεται AuthPassword. Το έχω φτάσει σε ένα σημείο που πλέον λειτουργούν οι εισερχόμενες στον Asterisk, αλλά όχι οι εξερχόμενες. Κάτι είναι λάθος με το outbound proxy μάλλον.
> 
> Edit: Από X-lite έχω και εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες. Άρα κάποια λάθος ρύθμιση στον asterisk είναι.


Nice! Υπέθεσα πως δεν το αποθηκεύει αλλά δεν μου πέρασε απο το μυαλό οτι μπορεί να'ναι μονο και μόνο επειδή δεν έχω VoIP. Επειδή ανέφερες κάποια προβλήματα πριν, είναι τελικά δυνατόν να κάνεις και το VoIP με κάποιο άλλο modem/router. Σε τέτοια περίπτωση το ZTE δεν είναι καν αναγκαίο, dang

----------


## stefanidis

επειδη βρεθηκαν τελικα το ροοτ και το pass  πως απενεργοποιουμε το remote managment ,για να μην μπορει να μπει η vodafone μεσα

----------


## petran

*JpegXguy*, σ΄ευχαριστώ κι εγώ πολύ για τον κωδικό, τον χρειαζόμουν οπωσδήποτε και δεν τον είχα βρει εδώ και καιρό που έψαχνα!

Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω ένα mikrotik hAP ac για κεντρικό router και ένα netfaster wlan 3 σε bridge mode. 
Παρέλαβα το H267A για να _"αναβαθμιστώ"_ σε VDSL, οπότε με root διέγραψα τα HSIa/HSIv και έφτιαξα τα αντίστοιχα bridged: 
ένα για ADSL σε ATM mode και VCI 35ένα για VDSL σε PTM mode και VLAN ID 835
Αφού έκλεισα wlan/dhcp κλπ, αντικατέστησα το netfaster με το H267A και τα πάντα λειτουργούν κανονικά. 
Η γραμμή είναι ακόμη ADSL, σε σχέση με το neftaster το ZTE δείχνει ~7(!) μονάδες υψηλότερο attenuation και συγχρονίζει κατά ~0,5Mbps λιγότερο, αλλά δε με απασχολεί εν όψει VDSL.

----------


## stefanidis

> Εσείς που ρωτάτε για το Bridge, έχετε router (όχι modem/router) δικό σας και γνωρίζετε πως να τον ρυθμίσετε για να κάνει αυτό την σύνδεση;


ναι κάνουμε σύνδεση PPPoE και βάζουμε user kai pass . σου απαντώ τωρα γιατι τώρα βρήκαμε τον κωδικό root για να το κάνουμε bridge , και κατι ακομα για να μπουμε στο interface του zte πως μπορουμε να μπουμε τωρα ,γιατι με την συνδεση bridge δεν μπορω να μπω στην διευθηνση του zte?

----------


## cb_papi

Λοιπόν κατάφερα να συνδέσω και τον Asterisk με εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες, οπότε πλέον το ZTE χρησιμοποιείται επιτυχώς μόνο σαν modem (και με μία επιστροφή από το router μου χρησιμοποιώ και το 5GHz wifi του).

----------


## JpegXguy

Παραθέτω ποστ που έκανα πιο πριν γιατί θάφτηκε. Κλείσιμο του REMOTE MANAGEMENT.




> Λοιπόν, σας έχω νέα. Απ' ότι φαίνεται αν το βάλετε σε _INTERNET_ αντί για _INTERNET_TR069_ πράγματι κόβεται το TR-069.
> 
> Το πιστοποίησα μέσα από ένα μικρό και σχετικά "χωμένο" feature του πίνακα ελέγχου στο Vodafone My Home Account, το οποίο σε αφήνει να αλλάξεις το wifi password, επικοινωνώντας με το ρούτερ σου μεσώ... το μαντέψατε. (tr-069) Εάν δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μέσω του πρωτοκόλλου με το ρουτερ σου βγάζει σφάλμα 
> 
> *Θετικά*:
> Δεν έχει πια απομακρυσμένο έλεγχο!
> 
> *Αρνητικά*:
> Δεν έχει πια απομακρυσμένο έλεγχο. (τηλέφωνα τεχνικής υποστήριξης κλπ)
> ...


Σημείωση: Θα χρειαστεί στην ουσία να φτιάξετε καινούργιο connection, αντίγραφο του HSlv με τη διαφορά ότι θα είναι INTERNET, διότι δεν αλλάζει στο υπάρχον

----------


## petran

> ναι κάνουμε σύνδεση PPPoE και βάζουμε user kai pass . σου απαντώ τωρα γιατι τώρα βρήκαμε τον κωδικό root για να το κάνουμε bridge , και κατι ακομα για να μπουμε στο interface του zte πως μπορουμε να μπουμε τωρα ,γιατι με την συνδεση bridge δεν μπορω να μπω στην διευθηνση του zte?


Αν τυχόν σε βοηθάει σε κάτι, στο Mikrotik router θυμάμαι να έχω κάνει τα εξής:
To ether1 interface δεν ανήκει στο bridge των υπολοίπων (δηλ δεν είναι στα bridge ports)Στο Ip/Addresses menu, το ether1 interface έχει ip στο subnet του ZTE (192.168.2.0/24), σε αντίθεση με το ether2 που παίρνει ip από το subnet του Mikrotik (192.168.1.0/24).
Το route προς 192.168.2.0/24 μέσω gateway ether1 εμφανίζεται δυναμικά στο routing table.

Προφανώς το ZTE είναι συνδεδεμένο στο ether1 port του Mikrotik.

----------


## stefanidis

> Αν τυχόν σε βοηθάει σε κάτι, στο Mikrotik router θυμάμαι να έχω κάνει τα εξής:
> To ether1 interface δεν ανήκει στο bridge των υπολοίπων (δηλ δεν είναι στα bridge ports)Στο Ip/Addresses menu, το ether1 interface έχει ip στο subnet του ZTE (192.168.2.0/24), σε αντίθεση με το ether2 που παίρνει ip από το subnet του Mikrotik (192.168.1.0/24).
> Το route προς 192.168.2.0/24 μέσω gateway ether1 εμφανίζεται δυναμικά στο routing table.
> 
> Προφανώς το ZTE είναι συνδεδεμένο στο ether1 port του Mikrotik.


μπα δεν βοηθηθηκα καθολου, zte-bridge-192.168.2.1-lan1 >wan router linksys-192.168.1.1. στο linksys μπαινω κανονικα ,στο zte οχι.η παρακατω φωτο στο linksys βοηθαει τιποτα ?

----------


## cb_papi

Θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις και ένα Masquarade rule στο ΝΑΤ του Mikrotik με rules:

Chain: srcnat
Out. Interface: eth1 (η θύρα που συνδέεται στο ZTE)
Action: masquarade

και να το βάλεις πάνω πάνω στα rules, ώστε να μην υπερκαλύπτεται από κάποιο άλλο. 

Ο λόγος είναι ότι το ZTE για να σε αφήσει να μπεις στο interface θέλει η IP σου να προέρχεται από το ίδιο subnet, και αυτό το rule αντικαθιστά την IP του υπολογιστή σου με αυτή που έχει το mikrotik σε αυτό το port.

----------


## petran

Στο Mikrotik μου έχω αυτό το rule, αν και δεν έχει καταγράψει ούτε ένα byte κίνηση...
Παρόλα αυτά, και πριν έβλεπα κανονικά το netfaster και τώρα βλέπω το zte.

Το πρόβλημα το έχει ο χρήστης stefanidis ο οποίος καταλαβαίνω έχει router Linksys και όχι mikrotik.

----------


## CytaRep

> Είμαι σε αναμονή της μετατροπής της γραμμής μου από ADSL2+ σε VDSL2 50Mb. Έχω παραλάβει το εν λόγω router και το δοκίμασα λίγο σήμερα σε ADSL2+ mode και η αλήθεια είναι ότι απογοητεύτηκα. Μέχρι σήμερα χρησιμοποιώ ένα Netfaster IAD2 και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος από αυτό. Συγκεκριμένα όταν το αποσύνδεσα για να κάνω την δοκιμή συγχρόνιζε στο down στα 14.700 (περίπου). Το Η267Α μόλις το έβαλα πάνω συγχρόνισε στα 9.300!!! Έκανε και κάτι περίεργα. Κολούσε συνέχεια και ενώ του άλλαξα τις IPs, μετά από λίγο τις έχασε και ξαναγύρισε στις αρχικές (τις είχα κάνει save και έπαιξε με τις νέες IPs για κανένα 10λεπτο).
> 
> Απογοητεύτηκα λοιπόν και το έβγαλα και ξανάβαλα το IAD2. Συγχρόνισε στα 12.700 αυτή την φορά. Γενικά εκεί περίπου συγχρόνιζε, αλλά εδώ και καμιά εβδομάδα είχε τσιμπίσει 2 Mb παραπάνω.
> 
> Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο Α/Κ, οπότε όταν με το καλό συνδεθώ μέσω KV που είναι στα 50m από το router μου λογικά θα έχει μικρές απώλειες.
> 
> Το γεγονός πάντως ότι σε ADSL2+ το H267A συγχρονίζει 30% κάτω από IAD2 με βάζει σε σκέψεις. Σε πρώτη φάση θα περιμένω να δω πως θα δουλέψει το router σε VDSL. Τουλάχιστον είναι 1Gb το ενσωματομένο switch και dual band το wifi.
> 
> Ήθελα όμως να ρωτήσω τι εμπειρίες υπάρχουν από το router ZTE ZXHN H267A που δίνει η Vodafone; Κάνει την δουλειά του αξιοπρεπώς ή έχει προβλήματα; Αξίζει να δώσει κανείς κάποια χρήματα και να πάρει κάτι άλλο και αν ναι τι αξίζει να πάρει κανείς; Βασικά με ενδιαφέρει να πιάσω μια καλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και να είναι σταθερή η σύνδεση.


Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα, αρχικά αν μπορείς, στείλε μας τον τηλεφωνικό σου αριθμό για να έχουμε πρόσβαση στην καρτέλα σου.

----------


## rafa1919

> Screw it θα τον γραψω εδώ.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> user: root
> pass: JEV4dHJhLE9EUDBwdGlPbnMkOTg3JQ==
> ```
> 
> ...


ΠΑΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΑΤΡΕΜΕΝΕ, ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΕ, ΑΣΥΝΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΕ, ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕ, ΤΡΕΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΦΟΡΟΥΜΙΤΗ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## bill2015

Σόρρυ να κάνω μια ερώτηση από πότε η cyta απαντάει σε πρόβλημα της vodafone η μπερδεύτηκα εγώ; 
Ξέρω ότι εξαγοράστηκε

----------


## zeronero

> ΠΑΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΑΤΡΕΜΕΝΕ, ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΕ, ΑΣΥΝΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΕ, ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕ, ΤΡΕΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΦΟΡΟΥΜΙΤΗ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ!





> Η νέα έκδοση του RouterPassView v1.75 ανοίγει και τα encrypted αρχεια σαν του δικού μας H267A!


Πάντως και το προγραμματάκι που παρέθεσε ο ίδιος χρήστης δίνει το root pass. Και θα  συνεχίσει να το δίνει ακόμη και αν αλλάξει.

----------


## stefanidis

> Σόρρυ να κάνω μια ερώτηση από πότε η cyta απαντάει σε πρόβλημα της vodafone η μπερδεύτηκα εγώ; 
> Ξέρω ότι εξαγοράστηκε


Καλό είναι αυτό να μπαίνει και να διαβάζει αρκεί να δίνει λύσεις και όχι λύσεις που δίνουμε εμείς να τις εκμεταλλευτεί και να δημιουργεί άλυτα προβλήματα

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς έγινε κάποιο κλικ κατά λάθος. Το ότι απαντά στο πρώτο μήνυμα του θέματος που ξεκίνησε πριν ένα χρόνο, δεν το παρατηρήσατε;

----------


## geioannou

παρακολουθουσα απομεκρισμενα τις εξελιξεις σχετικα με το ρουτερακι και τωρα που επεστρεψα θελω να το κανω και εγω bridge.
πριν ομως να κανω 1-2 ερωτησουλες.
- εχει μονο bridge η εχει και Passthrough
- ο dhcp γιατι πρεπει να απενεργοποιηθει ? (σε αλλα παλαιοτερο που τα γυριζαμε δεν χρειαζοταν?)

----------


## CytaRep

> Σόρρυ να κάνω μια ερώτηση από πότε η cyta απαντάει σε πρόβλημα της vodafone η μπερδεύτηκα εγώ; 
> Ξέρω ότι εξαγοράστηκε


Καλημέρα, εκ παραδρομής απαντήθηκε το παραπάνω μήνυμα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OrangeBoy

Εχει και τις 2 επιλογές, bridge & passthrough. Για να δεις την επιλογή passthrough, πρεπει στο HSIv profile να κλικαρεις το "detail" δεξιά στο connection profile name. 
Εχω δοκιμάσει και τις 2 επιλογές και λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------


## stefanidis

Κάποιος καλός γνώστης, τί είναι προτιμότερο, bridge η passthrough ? Στο bridge έχουμε οδηγίες στο passthrough  τι κάνουμε; Τι κερδίζουμε στο ένα έναντι του άλλου; Δεν βιάζομαι αρκεί να έχω ολοκληρωμένη απάντηση.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο. Εξαρτάται την περίσταση και πως θέλει να λειτουργεί το δίκτυό του κάθε χρήστης. Συνήθως Bridge χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά δεν είναι θέσφατο.
Υπόψη ότι σε PPPoE Passthrough για να γίνει ταυτόχρονη κλήση ΡΡΡ και από άλλη συσκευή, πρέπει να το επιτρέπει ο πάροχος, ενώ σε Bridge αρκεί μόνο να είναι δυνατή η ρύθμιση στο modem/router.

Σε Bridge mode, ένα modem/router (DSL router) λειτουργεί μόνο ως modem, ένα η κλήση ΡΡΡ γίνεται από άλλη συσκευή που θα παίζει ως κύριο router στη μοναδική σύνδεση που δημιουργείται.
Σε PPPoE Passthrough ένα modem/router (DSL router) κάνει την κλήση ΡΡΡ και επιτρέπει να γίνεται και άλλη ταυτόχρονα από οποιαδήποτε άλλη δικτυακή συσκευή. Τώρα δημιουργούνται 2 διαφορετικές συνδέσεις και ανεξάρτητες μεταξύ τους.

----------


## zeronero

Χρήσιμο, εάν πχ. σου παρέχεται και 2η IP.

----------


## geioannou

μπορει κανεις να τσεκαρει αν το PPPoE Passthrough δουλευει ?
σε μεμενα δεν δουλευει, εκτος αν εχω κανει κατι λαθος!

----------


## jkoukos

Παλαιότερα που είχα HOL, επέτρεπε να γίνουν 2 ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις. Νομίζω (δεν είμαι σίγουρος) ότι η Vodafone δεν το επιτρέπει σε οικιακές συνδέσεις.
Αν στο ενδιάμεσο δεν απαντήσει κάποιος χρήστης της εταιρείας, θα το δοκιμάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία που θα πάω στο χωριό όπου έχουμε σύνδεση.

----------


## geioannou

> Παλαιότερα που είχα HOL, επέτρεπε να γίνουν 2 ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις. Νομίζω (δεν είμαι σίγουρος) ότι η Vodafone δεν το επιτρέπει σε οικιακές συνδέσεις.
> Αν στο ενδιάμεσο δεν απαντήσει κάποιος χρήστης της εταιρείας, θα το δοκιμάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία που θα πάω στο χωριό όπου έχουμε σύνδεση.


ενταξει το βρηκα, δουλευει

----------


## cb_papi

Εγώ δοκίμασα με 3 PPPoE clients ταυτόχρονα και δουλεύει, με διαφορετική IP το καθένα. Δεν έχει κάποια χρησιμότητα αυτή τη στιγμή όμως και το άφησα με 1.

----------


## geioannou

> Εγώ δοκίμασα με 3 PPPoE clients ταυτόχρονα και δουλεύει, με διαφορετική IP το καθένα. Δεν έχει κάποια χρησιμότητα αυτή τη στιγμή όμως και το άφησα με 1.


αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι εαν πισω απο την καθε IP που δινει υπαρχει το κοινο ΝΑΤ του μοντεμ. επισης σχετικα με το port forword τι γινεται? ανοιγουν οι πορτες απο το κεντρικο η απο το router που πηγαινει νεα κληση PPOE μεσω του Passthrough?

edit: το βρηκα και αυτο. σαν ξεχωριστο ειναι...

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι "σαν" αλλά είναι. Σε PPPoE Passthrough  κάθε κλήση δημιουργεί ξεχωριστό και ανεξάρτητο δίκτυο. Το καθένα έχει (αν χρειαστεί) το δικό του port forwarding.
Φαντάσου το σαν να είχες 2 ξεχωριστές τηλεφωνικές γραμμές. Δεν επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους. Απλά στην περίπτωσή μας έχουμε μόνο ένα Modem και μέσω αυτού κάνουν κλήση οι 2 router.

----------


## cb_papi

Σωστά, κάθε PPPoE είναι ξεχωριστό εξωτερικό δίκτυο και θα χρειάζεται δικά του NAT Rules (π.χ. μπορείς να έχεις port 443 στο PPPoE 1 να πηγαίνει στο 192.168.1.2, port 443 στο PPPoE 2 να πηγαίνει στο 192.168.1.3 κλπ.)

----------


## geioannou

*cb_papi*, το σταθερο το εριξες στον αστερισκο βαζοντας σε trunk το username & password οπως ανεφερες ?
και σε ποια IP ως sip server ?

----------


## jkoukos

> Λοιπόν κατάφερα να συνδέσω και τον Asterisk με εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες, οπότε πλέον το ZTE χρησιμοποιείται επιτυχώς μόνο σαν modem (και με μία επιστροφή από το router μου χρησιμοποιώ και το 5GHz wifi του).


Μπορείς να δώσεις ένα μπούσουλα όπως έχουμε σε Cosmote, με τις ρυθμίσεις που χρειάζονται για να λειτουργήσει η τηλεφωνία στη Vodafone;

----------


## cb_papi

> *cb_papi*, το σταθερο το εριξες στον αστερισκο βαζοντας σε trunk το username & password οπως ανεφερες ?
> και σε ποια IP ως sip server ?


Peer details:
username=210xxxxxxx
secret=password
port=5060
insecure=very
host=ngn.hol.net
fromuser=210xxxxxxx
fromdomain=ngn.hol.net
outboundproxy=zte.ngn.hol.net
dtmfmode=rfc2833
disallow=all
allow=alaw
context=from-trunk

Register string: 210xxxxxxx:<password>@ngn.hol.net/210xxxxxxx

----------


## geioannou

ωραιος !!!
- αμα κανει register στον asterisk σταματαει να κανει register στο ZTE ?
- το string δεν εχει πορτα ?

Υ.Γ. μετα τις δοκιμες για το Passthrough ειναι unregister η τηλεφωνια στο ZTE !!!
να το παρω ως τυχαιο ;;

----------


## jkoukos

Merci beaucoup!  :One thumb up:

----------


## cb_papi

> ωραιος !!!
> - αμα κανει register στον asterisk σταματαει να κανει register στο ZTE ?
> - το string δεν εχει πορτα ?
> 
> Υ.Γ. μετα τις δοκιμες για το Passthrough ειναι unregister η τηλεφωνια στο ZTE !!!
> να το παρω ως τυχαιο ;;


Δεν χρειάζεται πόρτα γιατί είναι η default 5060. Όπως έχω εγώ το setup το ZTE δεν παίρνει καθόλου IP 10.x.x.x στο subnet για το VoIP, οπότε ούτως ή άλλως δεν κάνει register. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να έχει και τα 2 παράλληλα.

Επίσης δεν έχω βρει αν το ZTE μπορεί να κάνει register VoIP στο τοπικό δίκτυο ώστε να χρησιμοποιήσω τα FXS ports με τον Asterisk.

----------


## geioannou

δηλαδη εκτος των *HSIv* και *HSIa* εχεις διαγραψει και το αντιστοιχο του VoIP ?

----------


## cb_papi

> δηλαδη εκτος των *HSIv* και *HSIa* εχεις διαγραψει και το αντιστοιχο του VoIP ?


Ναι, και έφτιαξα ένα νέο ως Bridge Connection με VLAN 837.

----------


## JpegXguy

> Πάντως και το προγραμματάκι που παρέθεσε ο ίδιος χρήστης δίνει το root pass. Και θα  συνεχίσει να το δίνει ακόμη και αν αλλάξει.


Αν θέλει η vodafone αλλάζει το encryption key  :Wink: . Δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι διαδικασία ακολουθεί το RouterPassView... ίσως να έχει κάποιο τρόπο να το βρει, ίσως να δοκιμάζει γνωστά (όπως έκανα και εγώ)

----------


## stefanidis

μια ερωτηση ,για να βαλουμε τους DNS της google ,τους βαζουμε στο zte που το εχουμε bridge και σε πιο σημειο ειναι αυτο να τους βαλουμε η τους βαζουμε στο router ?

----------


## JpegXguy

Στο DHCP Server στο ρουτερ

----------


## geioannou

> Ναι, και έφτιαξα ένα νέο ως Bridge Connection με VLAN 837.


εννοεις οτι θα πρεπει το ZTE να "μεταβιβασει" την τηλεφωνια μεσω του τοπικου δικτυου στον αστερισκο ?
γιατι νομιζα οτι λογο του οτι εχουμε τους κωδικους της τηλεφωνιας θα εκανε register απ'ευθειας στον sip server οπως γινεται με τους voip παροχους.

----------


## cb_papi

> εννοεις οτι θα πρεπει το ZTE να "μεταβιβασει" την τηλεφωνια μεσω του τοπικου δικτυου στον αστερισκο ?
> γιατι νομιζα οτι λογο του οτι εχουμε τους κωδικους της τηλεφωνιας θα εκανε register απ'ευθειας στον sip server οπως γινεται με τους voip παροχους.


Όχι, το ZTE δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με το VoIP πλέον. Κάνω αυτό το bridge με το router (σε ξεχωριστό port από το bridge που έχω για το internet). Μετά το router μέσω αυτού του Bridge παίρνει IP στο subnet 10.x.x.x που έχει η Vodafone για το VoIP και μέσω αυτού κάνει register ο asterisk στον SIP Server της Vodafone.

----------


## jkoukos

> εννοεις οτι θα πρεπει το ZTE να "μεταβιβασει" την τηλεφωνια μεσω του τοπικου δικτυου στον αστερισκο ?
> γιατι νομιζα οτι λογο του οτι εχουμε τους κωδικους της τηλεφωνιας θα εκανε register απ'ευθειας στον sip server οπως γινεται με τους voip παροχους.


Αυτό γίνεται μόνο στον ΟΤΕ. Σε Vodafone & Cyta, η τηλεφωνία βγαίνει από άλλο VC που πρέπει να είναι bridged.

----------


## geioannou

> Όχι, το ZTE δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με το VoIP πλέον. Κάνω αυτό το bridge με το router (σε ξεχωριστό port από το bridge που έχω για το internet). Μετά το router μέσω αυτού του Bridge παίρνει IP στο subnet 10.x.x.x που έχει η Vodafone για το VoIP και μέσω αυτού κάνει register ο asterisk στον SIP Server της Vodafone.


- απο το port που βγαινει το bridge της τηλεφωνιας απο το ZTE, το πας απ'ευθειας επανω στον αστερισκο σου ?
το ρωταω γιατι εμενα ο αστερισκος εχει μια ethernet οπου ειναι επανω στο τοπικο δικτυο!
εαν ριξω το bridge που θα υπαρχει απο το ZTE επανω στο Local Lan οπου επανω σε αυτο ειναι συνδεδεμενος ο αστερισκος μου, θα δει την τηλεφωνια ?

----------


## cb_papi

> - απο το port που βγαινει το bridge της τηλεφωνιας απο το ZTE, το πας απ'ευθειας επανω στον αστερισκο σου ?
> το ρωταω γιατι εμενα ο αστερισκος εχει μια ethernet οπου ειναι επανω στο τοπικο δικτυο!
> εαν ριξω το bridge που θα υπαρχει απο το ZTE επανω στο Local Lan οπου επανω σε αυτο ειναι συνδεδεμενος ο αστερισκος μου, θα δει την τηλεφωνια ?


Σε αυτό το Port λειτουργεί ο DHCP Server της Vodafone. Άρα αν το βάλεις κατευθείαν πάνω σε switch στο δίκτυό σου θα έχεις πρόβλημα γιατί οι υπολογιστές σου θα παίρνουν IP από το internal δίκτυο της Vodafone που είναι μόνο για VoIP και δεν θα λειτουργεί το internet (όπως επίσης θα έχεις και DHCP Conflicts με τον δικό σου DHCP Server). Έχεις 2 επιλογές:

1. Το βάζεις στο router σου (με το εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο να είναι σε άλλο subnet, π.χ. 192.168.1.0) και βάζεις Rule να κάνει route το 10.x.x.x σε αυτό το Port
2. Βάζεις στον Asterisk μία 2η κάρτα δικτύου και τον συνδέεις κατευθείαν με το ΖΤΕ. Στη μία κάρτα δικτύου θα έχει static IP 192.168.1.x για να μιλάει με το τοπικό δίκτυο (και το internet) και στην 2η κάρτα θα έχει DHCP IP 10.x.x.x.x για να μιλάει μόνο με τον SIP Server της Vodafone.

----------


## geioannou

> Σε αυτό το Port λειτουργεί ο DHCP Server της Vodafone. Άρα αν το βάλεις κατευθείαν πάνω σε switch στο δίκτυό σου θα έχεις πρόβλημα γιατί οι υπολογιστές σου θα παίρνουν IP από το internal δίκτυο της Vodafone που είναι μόνο για VoIP και δεν θα λειτουργεί το internet (όπως επίσης θα έχεις και DHCP Conflicts με τον δικό σου DHCP Server).


Απολυτως κατανοητο και ξεκαθαρο για το πως λειτουργει και για το τι πρεπει να κανω!

Δυστυχως δυνατοτητα δευτερης καρτας δικτυου δεν εχω μιας και το pbx τρεχει σε raspberry pi.
Οποτε επειδη το υπολοιπο μου δικτυο ειναι πισω απο mikrotik νομιζω οτι η μονη επιλογη ειναι να κανω αυτο που λες με τον κανονα. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι το εσωτερικο μου δικτυο ειναι και εμενα σε 10.x.x.x και δεν ξερω πως ακριβως θα πρεπει να το φτιαξω...

----------


## cb_papi

> Απολυτως κατανοητο και ξεκαθαρο για το πως λειτουργει και για το τι πρεπει να κανω!
> 
> Δυστυχως δυνατοτητα δευτερης καρτας δικτυου δεν εχω μιας και το pbx τρεχει σε raspberry pi.
> Οποτε επειδη το υπολοιπο μου δικτυο ειναι πισω απο mikrotik νομιζω οτι η μονη επιλογη ειναι να κανω αυτο που λες με τον κανονα. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι το εσωτερικο μου δικτυο ειναι και εμενα σε 10.x.x.x και δεν ξερω πως ακριβως θα πρεπει να το φτιαξω...


Από αυτά που βλέπω η Vodafone δεν χρειάζεται όλο το 10.χ.χ.χ αλλά μόνο τα 10.120.χ.χ και 10.223.32.χ. Με τα κατάλληλα subnet masks θα μπορούσες να διαχωρίσεις το τοπικό δίκτυο απ'της Vodafone, αλλά δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο.

----------


## geioannou

> Από αυτά που βλέπω η Vodafone δεν χρειάζεται όλο το 10.χ.χ.χ αλλά μόνο τα 10.120.χ.χ και 10.223.32.χ. Με τα κατάλληλα subnet masks θα μπορούσες να διαχωρίσεις το τοπικό δίκτυο απ'της Vodafone, αλλά δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο.


Ναι και εμενα δεν μου ειναι ξεκαθαρη η υλοποιηση! Σκεφτομαι οτι και με καποιο vlan θα μπορουσε να γινει ειτε με το ενα ακρο τον παροχο ειτε με ολο το vlan στο τοπικο δικτυο.
Θελει σκεψη και δοκιμες...

----------


## oempclt

Καλησπέρα σας, μετά από πολλά "κολλήματα" στο wifi και στην τηλεφωνία με το netfaster iad II, επικοινώνησα στέλνοντας email στην vodafone και μετά από 3 ημέρες μου τηλεφώνησαν απο την εταιρεία. Στην αρχή η υπάλληλος ήταν αρνητική στην αλλαγή modem router που είχα ζητήσει. Ο τεχνικός που με παρέπεμψε μετά από λίγο ήταν και αυτός στην αρχή αρνητικός έκανε κάποια tests και με ενημέρωσε ότι δεν βλέπει κάτι επιλήψιμο που να δικαιολογεί την αλλαγή. Στο τέλος όμως όταν διαπίστωσε την ύπαρξη 2 γραμμών voip άλλαξε γνώμη και εδώ και δύο ημέρες έχω το συγκεκριμένο Modem router σε γραμμή adsl προς το παρόν.Bλέπω βελτίωση στην ταχύτητα μεταξύ 20% και 25% σε σχέση με το netfaster iad II. Διάβασα τις απόψεις σας για το συγκεκριμένο modem router,δεν σκοπεύω όμως να κάνω κάτι πέραν του συνηθισμένου.Δεν έχω βρεί ακόμα ένα πλήρη οδηγό ρυθμίσεων.Γνωρίζετε που μπορώ να βρώ;

----------


## bill27

> Bλέπω βελτίωση στην ταχύτητα μεταξύ 20% και 25% σε σχέση με το netfaster iad II.


Συνηθως με το συγκεριμενο ρουτερ εχεις μειωση στον συνχρονισμο σε σχεση με το νετφαστερ,εγω συνχρονιζα στα 14-15 και τωρα 12-13,αλλα οφειλω να ομολογισω πως κραταει την γραμμη μου σταθερη χωρις αποσυνδεσεις.Μονο και μονο γι'αυτο αναμεσα σε αυτα τα 2 ρουτερ επιλεγω ως το ZTE ως προς το καλυτερο.

----------


## seatakias

- - - Updated - - -




> Από αυτά που βλέπω η Vodafone δεν χρειάζεται όλο το 10.χ.χ.χ αλλά μόνο τα 10.120.χ.χ και 10.223.32.χ. Με τα κατάλληλα subnet masks θα μπορούσες να διαχωρίσεις το τοπικό δίκτυο απ'της Vodafone, αλλά δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο.


Νομίζω οτι με mikrotik θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις δουλειά χωρίς να χρειαστείς δεύτερη κάρτα δικτύου.

----------


## cb_papi

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Νομίζω οτι με mikrotik θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις δουλειά χωρίς να χρειαστείς δεύτερη κάρτα δικτύου.


Σωστά. Εγώ έτσι το έχω.

----------


## jimakakos

Καλησπέρα. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος πως στο H267A  κάνουμε λειτουργική σύνδεση voip  μιας άλλη εταιρεία πχ yuboto,viva, ephone,,,,

----------


## markeld

> Screw it θα τον γραψω εδώ.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> user: root
> pass: JEV4dHJhLE9EUDBwdGlPbnMkOTg3JQ==
> ```
> 
> ...


Φίλε, σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ θερμά. Με τη βοήθεια σου έκανα και πάλι ένα νορμαλ setup (H267A bridge + VoiP, Netgear R7000 router). 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είδα διαφορά σε απόδοση, αλλά δεν άντεχα την ιδέα να κάνει routing το H267A...

----------


## stefanidis

> Φίλε, σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ θερμά. Με τη βοήθεια σου έκανα και πάλι ένα νορμαλ setup (H267A bridge + VoiP, Netgear R7000 router). 
> 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είδα διαφορά σε απόδοση, αλλά δεν άντεχα την ιδέα να κάνει routing το H267A...


Δηλαδή δουλεύει τοh267a bridge και VoIP;

----------


## jkoukos

Αν έχει VoIP, κανονικά πρέπει να παίζει σε Bridge mode αφού στη Vodafone η τηλεφωνία βγαίνει από άλλο VC κι όχι όπως στον ΟΤΕ από την μοναδική σύνδεση που δημιουργείται.
Ανέκαθεν ήταν έτσι, επί εποχής HOL που εξαρχής έδινε αποκλειστικά VoIP τηλεφωνία (στην πορεία άλλαξε πολιτική δίνοντας και TDM).

----------


## SpiritCrusher

Δουλεύει κανονικά το VOIP με bridge, απλα μη σβησεις το profile για το VOIP.

----------


## stefanidis

> Δουλεύει κανονικά το VOIP με bridge, απλα μη σβησεις το profile για το VOIP.


Έχουμε σβήσει μόνο τα profile ATM και PTM , λογικά θα παιξει αφού το λέτε, αλλά έχει σημασία με την καμπίνα που είναι του ΟΤΕ;  Γιατί το λέω αυτό; Γιατί στην αρχή μου έδωσαν user Kai pass  otenet  για να συνδεθώ, και μετά μου έδωσαν τους δικούς τους.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχει σημασία για το VoIP αν παίρνεις από αστικό κέντρο η από καμπίνα.
Τα στοιχεία που σου άλλαξαν ήταν για την σύνδεση του Internet, κάτι λογικό αφού παίρνεις από καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ μέσω χοντρικής.
Η τηλεφωνία βγαίνει από άλλο VC που είναι bridged και σε ΑΤΜ έχει VPI/VCI 8/37, ενώ σε PTM έχει VLAN ID 837.

----------


## em_seven

Έχω ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα με το router ZTE ZXHN H267A που δίνει η Vodafone. Ενώ γενικά πιάνω 42 mbps, το ρούτερ δεν μπορεί να συνεργαστεί με τα power lines της tp link που εχω. Η συνδεσμολογία είναι ίδια με αυτή που είχα και στο προηγούμενο ρούτερ της Vodafone και έπαιζαν όλα μια χαρά. Όταν δοκιμάζω το παλαιό ρούτερ η ταχύτητα που έχω στα powerlines  είναι 40 mbps ενώ όταν βάζω το ZTE ZXHN H267A είναι 5 mbps το πολύ. Έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω θέση τα powerlines σε μεγάλη απόσταση από το ρούτερ μήπως είναι θέμα παρεμβολής αλλά τίποτα, όπως επίσης δοκίμασα να παρεμβάλω ένα Ethernet switch 5 θέσεων και πάλι όμως δεν είδα βελτίωση. Επίσης έχω δοκιμάσει όλες τις εξόδους Ethernet του ρούτερ και σε όλες έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. Να σημειώσω ότι τη στιγμή που τα powerlines μου δίνουν 5mbps ταχύτητα, ο υπολογιστής που είναι συνδεδεμένος με Ethernet στην διπλανή θύρα του router πιάνει κανονικά 42 mbps.  Έχει τύχει σε κάποιον άλλον αυτό το πρόβλημα;;

----------


## zeronero

42 Mbps και 5 Mbps εννοείς σε speedtest έτσι;
Χρησιμοποιώ τα PA7020 της tp-link με αυτό το router και δεν έχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα.
Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις το tpPLC_Utility_Windows και έλεγξε το powerline rate.
Κανονικά βέβαια αυτό εξαρτάται από το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα, την απόσταση κτλ. και δεν έχει σχέση με το router.
Παρακαλώ, έλεγξέ το και ενημέρωσε.

----------


## em_seven

> 42 Mbps και 5 Mbps εννοείς σε speedtest έτσι;
> Χρησιμοποιώ τα PA7020 της tp-link με αυτό το router και δεν έχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα.
> Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις το tpPLC_Utility_Windows και έλεγξε το powerline rate.
> Κανονικά βέβαια αυτό εξαρτάται από το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα, την απόσταση κτλ. και δεν έχει σχέση με το router.
> Παρακαλώ, έλεγξέ το και ενημέρωσε.


Ναι με το ιδιο speedtest και την ιδια συνδεσμολογια, στο ενα ρουτερ βγαζει 42 και στο αλλο 5. Θα το ελεγξω και θα ενημερώσω. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## huey43

> Έχω ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα με το router ZTE ZXHN H267A που δίνει η Vodafone. Ενώ γενικά πιάνω 42 mbps, το ρούτερ δεν μπορεί να συνεργαστεί με τα power lines της tp link που εχω. Η συνδεσμολογία είναι ίδια με αυτή που είχα και στο προηγούμενο ρούτερ της Vodafone και έπαιζαν όλα μια χαρά. Όταν δοκιμάζω το παλαιό ρούτερ η ταχύτητα που έχω στα powerlines  είναι 40 mbps ενώ όταν βάζω το ZTE ZXHN H267A είναι 5 mbps το πολύ. Έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω θέση τα powerlines σε μεγάλη απόσταση από το ρούτερ μήπως είναι θέμα παρεμβολής αλλά τίποτα, όπως επίσης δοκίμασα να παρεμβάλω ένα Ethernet switch 5 θέσεων και πάλι όμως δεν είδα βελτίωση. Επίσης έχω δοκιμάσει όλες τις εξόδους Ethernet του ρούτερ και σε όλες έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. Να σημειώσω ότι τη στιγμή που τα powerlines μου δίνουν 5mbps ταχύτητα, ο υπολογιστής που είναι συνδεδεμένος με Ethernet στην διπλανή θύρα του router πιάνει κανονικά 42 mbps.  Έχει τύχει σε κάποιον άλλον αυτό το πρόβλημα;;


Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και γω. Με powerlines της TP-LINK δεν πιάνω πάνω από 5mbps σε 50άρα vdsl που έχω και μάλιστα όταν είναι συνδεμένο το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ με το powerline, η γραμμή μου ''μαζεύει'' χιλιάδες crc errors σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως φταίει κάτι με την συνδεσμολογία των ηλεκτρικών μπριζών του σπιτιού και γι΄αυτό ίσως πρέπει να το ψάξω παραπάνω. Πάντως ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα με σένα έχω και γω οπότε δεν νομίζω να είναι τυχαίο.

----------


## zeronero

Θα θέλατε να πείτε και οι δύο ποιο μοντέλο powerline έχετε;
Όπως ανέφερα, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το PA7020 v2 (δύο συσκευές).

----------


## huey43

Έχω το TL-PA7020P KIT. Δύο συσκευές και γω.

----------


## zeronero

> Έχω το TL-PA7020P KIT. Δύο συσκευές και γω.


v1 ή v2;

Όπως είπα με το v2 δεν έχω θέμα. Το powerline rate είναι πάντα 650+ Mbps και τα δύο pc που εξυπηρετεί το δεύτερο PA7020 σε speedtest και ftp τερματίζουν 45-47 Mbps. Το ίδιο και όποιο pc συνδεθεί ενσύρματα στο πρώτο PA7020 που είναι συνδεδεμένο στο router.

Δοκίμασες το tpPLC που αναφέρω παραπάνω για να ελέγξεις το powerline rate;

Μήπως να κάνετε και μία δοκιμή να αναβαθμίσετε το FW;

EDIT: Τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω, πολύ helpdesk support θυμίζω...

----------


## slalom

Γυρω στα 200Mbps πιανει ο αδερφος μου σε μεταφορα αρχειου, για να εχετε ενα μετρο συγκρισης

----------


## huey43

> v1 ή v2;
> 
> Όπως είπα με το v2 δεν έχω θέμα. Το powerline rate είναι πάντα 650+ Mbps και τα δύο pc που εξυπηρετεί το δεύτερο PA7020 σε speedtest και ftp τερματίζουν 45-47 Mbps. Το ίδιο και όποιο pc συνδεθεί ενσύρματα στο πρώτο PA7020 που είναι συνδεδεμένο στο router.
> 
> Δοκίμασες το tpPLC που αναφέρω παραπάνω για να ελέγξεις το powerline rate;
> 
> Μήπως να κάνετε και μία δοκιμή να αναβαθμίσετε το FW;
> 
> EDIT: Τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω, πολύ helpdesk support θυμίζω...


Το v2 έχω. Έχω κάνει αναβάθμιση FW και στο tpPLC μου δείχνει 550-600mbps... Τι να πω.... έχω πελαγώσει...

----------


## KeRMiT75

Καλημέρα σας!

Έχω μια απορία σχετικά με τους dns server και πως τους ορίζεις.
Όταν εκτελώ την εντολή nslookup σε command prompt μου βγάζει:


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.17134.345]
(c) 2018 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\όνομα>nslookup
Default Server:  csp1.zte.com.cn
Address:  fe80::1

>
```

Αυτόν τον εξυπηρετητή (csp1.zte.com.cn) χρησιμοποιεί η σύνδεσή μου ως dns-server;

Έχω ορίσει τόσο στον *router->local network->dns->dns* τους opendns εξυπηρετητές,
όσο και *local network->lan->isp dns->on*

Πέρα από τη πρόδηλη αντίφαση των δύο αυτών ρυθμίσεων, γιατί εμφανίζεται o εξυπηρετητής με έδρα τη κίνα;
Σε σας, τι βγάζει η nslookup ως default server;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## zeronero

Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις να ορίσεις το *isp dns-> off*  και επίσης τον primary και secondary τους opendns;

Βέβαια, αν θυμάμαι καλά όταν πειραματίστηκα με τους DNS δεν κατάφερα να πετάξω εκτός τον 192.168.1.1/ csp1.zte.com.cn, ενδεχομένως λόγω κλειδώματος.

Μπορεί με τους κωδικούς root αυτό να μπορεί να αλλάξει, αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκα περαιτέρω.

Εγώ έχω αφήσει ως primary το 192.168.1.1 και ως secondary το 1.1.1.1 της cloudflare.

Επίσης στο *Internet/ Status/ DSL/ DSL Connection Status/ HSIv* φαίνονται DNS της Vodafone.

----------


## jkoukos

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι το csp1.zte.com.cn είναι η ονομασία του ZTE router που έχεις.
Μάλιστα αν τρέξεις την εντολή tracert, είμαι βέβαιος ότι στο 1ο hop θα είναι πάλι ο ίδιος server που είναι ο router σου.

----------


## zeronero

Ναι, ισχύει αυτό για το tracert ξέχασα να το αναφέρω.

----------


## KeRMiT75

Έχετε δίκιο, έτσι είναι.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## theopan

Σε εμένα η nslookup δίνει:


```
Default Server:  one.one.one.one
Address:  2606:4700:4700::1111
```

αφού έχω ορίσει cloudflare dns στο ΖΤΕ.

----------


## jimakakos

theopan πως το οριζεις ;
(σειρα μενου zte) δεν τα καταφερα

----------


## nikossonik

καλησπερα. έχει καταφέρει κάποιος να περάσει την τηλεφωνία στο κινητο/ asterisk /καπου αλλού και να λειτουργεί; αν ναι μπορεί να βοηθήσει; ενδιαφέρον υπάρχει για κινητό..

----------


## Braveheart1980

Παιδιά ένα χεράκι περικαλώ
*ΠΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΗ ΚΆΝΟΥΜΕ PORT FORWARD;;;*
Με αυτά τζίφος πχ

----------


## theopan

> theopan πως το οριζεις ;
> (σειρα μενου zte) δεν τα καταφερα


Καρτέλα Local Network> (αριστερά) LAN>DHCP Server γυρίζεις σε "off" το "ISP DNS" και στα πεδία που ανοίγουν βάζεις primary 1.1.1.1 και secondary 1.0.0.1.

----------


## geioannou

> Παιδιά ένα χεράκι περικαλώ
> *ΠΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΗ ΚΆΝΟΥΜΕ PORT FORWARD;;;*
> Με αυτά τζίφος πχ


εχεις αλλαξει το subnet σου ?

----------


## nikossonik

> Παιδιά ένα χεράκι περικαλώ
> *ΠΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΗ ΚΆΝΟΥΜΕ PORT FORWARD;;;*
> Με αυτά τζίφος πχ


Σωστά το κάνεις στο cpe, αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα σου.

----------


## jimdr6

Καλησπέρα μία ερώτηση ως άσχετος αλλά διαβάζω διάφορα. 
Η Vodafone μου έστειλε αυτό το router και περιμένω αύριο να με συνδέσει με το 50 VDSL.
Επειδή διαβάζω διάφορα παλιότερα άρθρα (αν έχω Voip) με αφήνει η Vodafone να αλλάξω το router με ένα καλύτερο?.
Eυχαριστώ!!

----------


## jkoukos

Αν δεν έχεις VoIP, βάζεις όποιο modem/router θέλεις στη θέση του.
Αν έχεις VoIP, τότε χρειάζεται και αυτό οπωσδήποτε, μπροστά από τον δικό σου router. Το αν θα βρεις τον κωδικό της συσκευής για να το βάλεις σε Bridge mode (μόνο ως modem) ή χωρίς τον κωδικό ως κανονικό modem/router, είναι δική σου επιλογή.

----------


## jimdr6

> Αν δεν έχεις VoIP, βάζεις όποιο modem/router θέλεις στη θέση του.
> Αν έχεις VoIP, τότε χρειάζεται και αυτό οπωσδήποτε, μπροστά από τον δικό σου router. Το αν θα βρεις τον κωδικό της συσκευής για να το βάλεις σε Bridge mode (μόνο ως modem) ή χωρίς τον κωδικό ως κανονικό modem/router, είναι δική σου επιλογή.


Ok ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Άρα δεν έχει μια υπηρεσία η Vod που αγοράζω το νέο Voip router και με ένα τηλέφωνο μου λένε τι να πατήσω για να το συνδέσω! (Λόγο ασχετοσύνης το γράφω)

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ADSL δεν δίνουν εξοπλισμό και είτε χρησιμοποιείς τον δικό σου, είτε αγοράζεις αυτόν που διαθέτουν. Μόνο αν έχεις VoIP σου δίνουν με χρησιδάνειο.
Σε VDSL παρέχουν με χρησιδάνειο τον δικό τους εξοπλισμό, άσχετα αν έχεις ή όχι VoIP.

----------


## jimdr6

> Σε ADSL δεν δίνουν εξοπλισμό και είτε χρησιμοποιείς τον δικό σου, είτε αγοράζεις αυτόν που διαθέτουν. Μόνο αν έχεις VoIP σου δίνουν με χρησιδάνειο.
> Σε VDSL παρέχουν με χρησιδάνειο τον δικό τους εξοπλισμό, άσχετα αν έχεις ή όχι VoIP.



Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις γνώσεις και τον χρόνο σου φίλε!
Μου έχουν στείλει ήδη αυτο το router απλά έλεγα να παρω κανένα καλυτερο και να το αναβαθμησω όταν με συνδέσουν.

----------


## geioannou

για οικιακη χρηση παντως δεν νομιζω να αντιμετοπισεις κανενα προβλημα. ηδη το συγκεκριμενο το εχω δει να δουλευει σε δυο σπιτια και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## Braveheart1980

> εχεις αλλαξει το subnet σου ?


Yeap. Δοκίμασα RTFD με το default, τζίφος




> Σωστά το κάνεις στο cpe, αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα σου.


Με γρίφους μιλάς γέροντα

----------


## JpegXguy

> Παιδιά ένα χεράκι περικαλώ
> *ΠΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΗ ΚΆΝΟΥΜΕ PORT FORWARD;;;*
> Με αυτά τζίφος πχ


Το πρόγραμμα που "ακούει" στη θύρα το έχεις ανοιχτό όταν τσεκάρεις αν είναι ανοιχτή, έτσι; Το λέω γιατί το έχω κάνει

----------


## jimdr6

> για οικιακη χρηση παντως δεν νομιζω να αντιμετοπισεις κανενα προβλημα. ηδη το συγκεκριμενο το εχω δει να δουλευει σε δυο σπιτια και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα.


Τέλεια καλό αυτό, θα το δω και θα γράψω σε λίγες μέρες τις εντυπώσεις μου.

----------


## jimakakos

theopan σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση το δοκιμασα αλλα δεν δουλεψε. στην εντολη nslookup μου βγαζει
PS C:\Users\jim> nslookup
Default Server:  csp1.zte.com.cn

----------


## jimdr6

Μία ερώτηση 
Σήμερα συμφωνα με το sms της Vodafone θα έπρεπε να με είχαν συνδέσει στο 50αρι
άλλα ακόμα παίζει το παλιό ADSL μου με το παλιό router.
Παίζει να μου έχει έρθει η 50αρα και επειδη δεν έχω βάλει τον vdsl εξοπλισμό να μην παίζει?

----------


## jkoukos

Αν τον έχεις, βάλτον πάνω και θα δεις. Βασικά ήδη έπρεπε να τον είχες στην γραμμή.

----------


## jimdr6

> Αν τον έχεις, βάλτον πάνω και θα δεις. Βασικά ήδη έπρεπε να τον είχες στην γραμμή.



ok το σύνδεσα αλλα πάω να μπώ στο statheri.vodafone.gr/registration για να κάνω την εγραφή που λεει αλλα δεν βρίσκει την σελίδα!

----------


## jkoukos

Συγχρονισμό έχει; Παίρνει δημόσια ΙΡ;

----------


## jimdr6

> Συγχρονισμό έχει; Παίρνει δημόσια ΙΡ;


Εχει ναι απο αυτο γραφω. Μάλλον δεν πρεπει να με έχουν συνδέσει γιατι δεν έχω τα username και password απο statheri.vodafone.gr/registration για να τα βάλω στο router μεσα για να ολοκληρωσω την συνδεση του vdsl που λεει στο φιλαδιο

----------


## jkoukos

Σ' έχασα τώρα. Έχεις σύνδεση και μάλιστα μέσω αυτής συνδέεσαι τώρα στο φόρουμ. Τότε τα στοιχεία που χρειάζονται;
Εκτο αν αναφέρεσαι στο MyHome που εκεί ναι, χρειάζεται να φτιάξεις τα στοιχεία για σύνδεση σε αυτόν.

----------


## jimdr6

> Σ' έχασα τώρα. Έχεις σύνδεση και μάλιστα μέσω αυτής συνδέεσαι τώρα στο φόρουμ. Τότε τα στοιχεία που χρειάζονται;
> Εκτο αν αναφέρεσαι στο MyHome που εκεί ναι, χρειάζεται να φτιάξεις τα στοιχεία για σύνδεση σε αυτόν.


Nαι φίλε μου αυτο στο myhome εχω κολλησει γιατ βαζω το statheri.vodafone.gr/registration που λέει το εντυπο και δεν βρισκει καν tην σελιδα

----------


## jkoukos

Για δοκίμασε εδώ.

----------


## jimdr6

ok το κάνω και απανταω σε λιγο ευχαριστω!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Για δοκίμασε εδώ.


Λοιπόν έκανα ολη την διαδικασια  (είχα τελικα myhome account απο παλιοτερα) εβαλα τα username και password εκει στο HSlv αλλα ακομα είμαι σε ταχυτητες ADSL απλα είμαι με το ΖΤΕ router! Μαλλον δεν εχουν κανει κατι ακόμα η Vod να υποθέσω!

- - - Updated - - -

Παιδια help ... καποια στιγμη στο login στο router μου εγραψε οτι και καποιος αλλος χρησιμοποιει το router (που μαλλον εγω το είχα και σε αλλο παραθυρο) και κατι εγραψε που δεν εδωσα σημασια και πατησα και τωρα δεν βρισκει το password μου και λεει οτι το γραφω λαθος. 

Απλα να σας πω οτι είχα αλλαξει το password. Εχεται καμεια ιδεα?

- - - Updated - - -

Aν βοηθαω πλεόν με το που βάζω http://192.168.2.1  μου βγάζει ήδη Username or password is wrong
Χωρις καν να έχω βαλει το password ή το username μου. Τι πατατα εχω κανει?

----------


## theopan

> theopan σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση το δοκιμασα αλλα δεν δουλεψε. στην εντολη nslookup μου βγαζει
> PS C:\Users\jim> nslookup
> Default Server:  csp1.zte.com.cn


Δεν γίνεται να παίζει σε εμένα και σε εσένα όχι. Πήγαινε και στη διπλανή καρτέλα που γράφει IPv6 και ρύθμισε έτσι:


- - - Updated - - -




> Μία ερώτηση 
> Σήμερα συμφωνα με το sms της Vodafone θα έπρεπε να με είχαν συνδέσει στο 50αρι
> άλλα ακόμα παίζει το παλιό ADSL μου με το παλιό router.
> Παίζει να μου έχει έρθει η 50αρα και επειδη δεν έχω βάλει τον vdsl εξοπλισμό να μην παίζει?


Θα λάβεις sms που θα σου λέει να συνδέσεις το ρούτερ τη μέρα ενεργοποίησης. Αν δεν το έλαβες δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση. Στη συνέχεια θα δεις συγχρονισμό σε VDSL με κόκκινο το λαμπάκι του internet (γιατί δεν έχουν περαστεί οι κωδικοί) παίρνεις τηλέφωνο στο 13844 και σου δημιουργούν username/password τα οποία εισάγεις στο ρούτερ.

----------


## jimdr6

[/QUOTE]Θα λάβεις sms που θα σου λέει να συνδέσεις το ρούτερ τη μέρα ενεργοποίησης. Αν δεν το έλαβες δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση. Στη συνέχεια θα δεις συγχρονισμό σε VDSL με κόκκινο το λαμπάκι του internet (γιατί δεν έχουν περαστεί οι κωδικοί) παίρνεις τηλέφωνο στο 13844 και σου δημιουργούν username/password τα οποία εισάγεις στο ρούτερ.[/QUOTE]

Ευχαριστώ. Δυστυχώς για καποιο λογο που δεν κατάλαβα ποτε οπως γραφω παραπανω δεν μπορώ να μπω στο router. Ουτε με τους παλιους admin / admin ουτε με τον νέο password που αλλαξα. Οπότε θα έχω θέμα πως θα μπω αν με ενεργοποιήσουν.

----------


## paanos

Κάνε ένα Reset στο ρούτερ σου.

----------


## jimdr6

> Κάνε ένα Reset στο ρούτερ σου.


φιλε μου απο πισω reset κουμπι εκανα και unplug εκανα ... αλλα εκει το βιολί του δεν θυμάται κανένα password.
Aν κανώ hard reset θα χάσω το preset της Vodafone για το vdsl. Και δεν εχώ πολλες γνωσεις να τα βάλω εγώ.

----------


## paanos

Ποιο preset? Δεν χάνεται κάτι, πρέπει να βάλεις όμως ξανά τον κωδικό που σου ήρθε με SMS.

----------


## jimdr6

> Ποιο preset? Δεν χάνεται κάτι, πρέπει να βάλεις όμως ξανά τον κωδικό που σου ήρθε με SMS.


Pano στην αρχική σελιδα του router δεν μπορω να μπω ! Δεν αναγνωριζει username/password  admin/admin http://192.168.....

----------


## jkoukos

Λέει να κάνεις reset από το κουμπί που έχει στην πίσω πλευρά.

----------


## jimdr6

> Λέει να κάνεις reset από το κουμπί που έχει στην πίσω πλευρά.


Με τον συνδετηρα δεν κάνω ακομα γιατι θα χασω τα παντα απο τα settings του router της Vodafone.
Θα τους πάρω ενα τηλ οταν παω σπιτι το απογευμα να δω τι θα μου πουνε. Αλλωστε θα επρπεπε να μου ειχαν στειλει το sms για την ενεργοποιηση απο χθες. Aκομα το περιμένω

----------


## paanos

Χάνεις κωδικους wifi κλπ, δεν χάνεται κάτι αλλο όπως πχ τα προφίλ της vf.

----------


## jimdr6

> Χάνεις κωδικους wifi κλπ, δεν χάνεται κάτι αλλο όπως πχ τα προφίλ της vf.



Αν χάνω μόνο τα wifi θα το κάνω αν και καπου ειχα διαβασα οτι τα κανει ολα χαλια μεσα και θες τον provider μετα και ως ασχετος το φοβαμαι.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε κάθε (μα κάθε) συσκευή, το reset επαναφέρει τις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις που είχε μόλις την βγάλεις από το κουτί της και την ενεργοποιήσεις. Τίποτα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο.

----------


## jimdr6

> Σε κάθε (μα κάθε) συσκευή, το reset επαναφέρει τις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις που είχε μόλις την βγάλεις από το κουτί της και την ενεργοποιήσεις. Τίποτα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο.



Οκ δεν έχω να χασω τπτ θα το κανω. Ετσι κι αλλιως έτσι οπως ειναι δεν μπορω να βαλω τους κωδικους που θα μου στειλουν (το ποτε οπως το βλεπω).

- - - Updated - - -

When you reset your router the following settings will be changed:


ZTE Router username and password
Wi-Fi username and password
ISP ip addresses and DNS
Any firewall settings you have made
Any portforwards you have set up
Generally, any configuration or settings changes that you have made to your router.

Αυτο το ISP και DNS?

----------


## jkoukos

Τι είχε η συσκευή όταν την άνοιξες για πρώτη φορά; Ακριβώς τα ίδια θα έχει και μετά το reset.
Δηλαδή τη γνωστή ΙΡ για να συνδεθείς στο μενού της, με τα γνωστά username/password που έκανες χρήση και συνήθως αναφέρονται στο ταμπελάκι μαζί με αυτά του ασύρματου και συνδεόμενο στο διαδίκτυο θα τραβήξει τα στοιχεία του παρόχου, αν δεν έχει ήδη τα γενικά.

----------


## jimdr6

> Τι είχε η συσκευή όταν την άνοιξες για πρώτη φορά; Ακριβώς τα ίδια θα έχει και μετά το reset.
> Δηλαδή τη γνωστή ΙΡ για να συνδεθείς στο μενού της, με τα γνωστά username/password που έκανες χρήση και συνήθως αναφέρονται στο ταμπελάκι μαζί με αυτά του ασύρματου και συνδεόμενο στο διαδίκτυο θα τραβήξει τα στοιχεία του παρόχου, αν δεν έχει ήδη τα γενικά.


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολυ φιλε με καθησύχασες γιατι είχα ξενερώσει. Θα το κάνω το βραδάκι!

Θα τους πάρω αύριο και κανενα τηλέφωνο γιατι από χθες περιμένω την συνδεση/κωδικούς να δω τι γινεται!

----------


## zeronero

> Δεν γίνεται να παίζει σε εμένα και σε εσένα όχι. Πήγαινε και στη διπλανή καρτέλα που γράφει IPv6 και ρύθμισε...


Μετά και την αλλαγή των IPv6 DNS όλα είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## thanosg

Παρακαλώ για την βοήθειά σας. Διάβασα το thread και δεν είδα να έχει θίξει κάποιος το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω:

Για κάποιον λόγο το router εμποδίζει τις ασύρματες συσκευές να δουν τις ενσύρματες στο δίκτυο.

Εξηγώ: Έχω σταθερό PC συνδεδεμένο στη LAN 1, NAS στη LAN 2, WD MyCLOUD εξωτερικό σκληρό στη LAN 3 και όλοι επικοινωνούν τέλεια.
Απο το laptop και το κινητό μου όμως δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο NAS και τον εξ. δίσκο, ενώ μπαίνω internet κανονικά...

Πριν το Η267Α είχα ένα ASUS ρουτεράκι και όλα δούλευαν υπέροχα.

Όλες μου οι συσκευές είναι με καρφωτές IP (απο το Local Network>LAN>DHCP Binding.
Επίσης για ασφάλεια έχω δηλώσει τα MAC όλων των συσκευών στο Internet>Security>Filter criteria> με MAC Filter=white list (αυτό το αναφέρω για να έχετε εικόνα των ρυθμίσεων αν και δεν πιστεύω οτι επηρεάζει στο πρόβλημα). Για να δουλέψει το φίλτρο αυτό σωστά, έχω δηλώσει στο Local Network>WLAN>WLAN Advanced>Access Control-Mode Configuration, τα 2 WLAN SSID που χρησιμοποιώ σε "White List"

Στο Local Network>WLAN>WLAN SSID Configuration έχω δηλώσει στα 2 ενεργά SSID (2,4 και 5GHz) να έχουν το SSID Isolation στο OFF. Νόμιζα οτι εκεί ρυθμίζεται η δυνατότητα να έχει ενα WLAN SSID πρόσβαση στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο, αλλά τελικά όχι. Ό'τι και να βάζω εκεί δεν αλλάζει τίποτα!

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## jimdr6

Σημερα ενεργοποιειται το vdsl μου (μετα απο μια βδομαδα αναμονης) 

Μεχρι χθες δεν αναβε τπτ (μου ειχαν κοψει το ADSl) σημερα λοιπον αναβοσβηνει το broaband αλλα ακομα δεν εχει αναψει το internet φωτακι του ZTE. Εκανα επανεκκινηση αλλα καμεια αλλαγη.
Είναι ακομα σε φαση συνδεσης? (Τους κωδικους τους εχω βαλει στην συνδεση Vodafone Home που εγραφε στην διαδικασια στο manual))
Συγνώμη για τις ερωτησεις αλλα μια βδομαδα εχω φαει την ζωη μου στο τηλ κέντρο χωρις να βρουν ιδιαιτερα ακρη γιατι αργησαν τοσο! Ευχαριστω

----------


## bill2015

Νέους κωδικούς σου έδωσαν ;
όταν αλλάζεις απο vodafone adsl σε vdsl εκδίδωνται νέοι κωδικοι λες το πιο user θες πχ bill2018αν υπάρχει σου λένε οκ ειναι το bill2018@adsl.gr και το password το λαμβάνεις σε sms στο κινητό που θες

----------


## jimdr6

Σευχαριστω για την άμεση απάντηση!

Απο τι μου έλεγε ο τυπος στο τηλεφωνικό δεν θα μου στειλουν κατι αλλο θα συνδεθει μονο του.
Εχω κανει αυτην την διαδικασια που μου λες "bill2018@adsl.gr" sto site της Vodafone home που εκανα ενγραφή και τα εχω βάλει στο router εκει που εγραφε το manual
Λες να εχει αλλάξει κατι?

----------


## JpegXguy

> Παρακαλώ για την βοήθειά σας. Διάβασα το thread και δεν είδα να έχει θίξει κάποιος το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω:
> 
> Για κάποιον λόγο το router εμποδίζει τις ασύρματες συσκευές να δουν τις ενσύρματες στο δίκτυο.
> 
> Εξηγώ: Έχω σταθερό PC συνδεδεμένο στη LAN 1, NAS στη LAN 2, WD MyCLOUD εξωτερικό σκληρό στη LAN 3 και όλοι επικοινωνούν τέλεια.
> Απο το laptop και το κινητό μου όμως δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο NAS και τον εξ. δίσκο, ενώ μπαίνω internet κανονικά...
> 
> Πριν το Η267Α είχα ένα ASUS ρουτεράκι και όλα δούλευαν υπέροχα.
> 
> ...


Δεν μπορείς δηλαδή να τα κάνεις ping, έτσι; Γιατί το να μην μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο nas είναι καθημερινότητα για windows :P

----------


## thanosg

> Δεν μπορείς δηλαδή να τα κάνεις ping, έτσι; Γιατί το να μην μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο nas είναι καθημερινότητα για windows :P


Δοκίμασα το ping και έφαγα άκυρο: Απο laptop με wifi προς μια 192.168.1.103 εσωτερική LAN διεύθυνση του NAS πήρα απάντηση timeout - host is down.

Τα ξέρω τα προβλήματα του να συνδεθείς με NAS γενικά. Και απο τον σταθερό μου (σύνδεση LAN) το χάνω καμιά φορά για απροσδιόριστους λόγους. Αλλά εδώ μιλάμε οτι τα δυο δίκτυα (wifi και lan) είναι εντελώς αόρατα μεταξύ τους!

Καμιά πρόταση???

----------


## geioannou

> Δεν γίνεται να παίζει σε εμένα και σε εσένα όχι. Πήγαινε και στη διπλανή καρτέλα που γράφει IPv6 και ρύθμισε έτσι:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198249
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Θα λάβεις sms που θα σου λέει να συνδέσεις το ρούτερ τη μέρα ενεργοποίησης. Αν δεν το έλαβες δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση. Στη συνέχεια θα δεις συγχρονισμό σε VDSL με κόκκινο το λαμπάκι του internet (γιατί δεν έχουν περαστεί οι κωδικοί) παίρνεις τηλέφωνο στο 13844 και σου δημιουργούν username/password τα οποία εισάγεις στο ρούτερ.


γιατι θα πρεπει να ειναι enable ο dhcp IPV6 ?
και το ρωταω γιατι και εμενα το μοντεμ-ακι τραβαει κατι ζορια και μερικες φορες απο κινητο δεν ανοιγει καποιες σελιδες, οι οποιες εαν ανοιξουν τα δεδομενα τιης κινητης ανοιγουν κανονικα.
επειδη και εκει κατι για DNS μου φαινεται, ρωταω για να το ψαζω και αυτο!

----------


## alxioa

> γιατι θα πρεπει να ειναι enable ο dhcp IPV6 ?
> και το ρωταω γιατι και εμενα το μοντεμ-ακι τραβαει κατι ζορια και μερικες φορες απο κινητο δεν ανοιγει καποιες σελιδες, οι οποιες εαν ανοιξουν τα δεδομενα τιης κινητης ανοιγουν κανονικα.
> επειδη και εκει κατι για DNS μου φαινεται, ρωταω για να το ψαζω και αυτο!


και γω εχω το ιδιο θεμα. εδω και 5 μερες που μου ενεοργοποιησαν την γραμμη vdsl 50αρι με το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ αργει νομιζω πολυ να ανοιξει μερικες σελιδες.... συχρονιζω στα 45, και καρι συμφωνα με το speedtest..!
μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι για να διορθωσουμε το θεμα?

----------


## SpiritCrusher

Καλησπέρα,

Έχει καταφέρει κάνεις να ανοίξει ssh?

----------


## thanosg

> Παρακαλώ για την βοήθειά σας. Διάβασα το thread και δεν είδα να έχει θίξει κάποιος το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω:
> 
> Για κάποιον λόγο το router εμποδίζει τις ασύρματες συσκευές να δουν τις ενσύρματες στο δίκτυο.
> 
> Εξηγώ: Έχω σταθερό PC συνδεδεμένο στη LAN 1, NAS στη LAN 2, WD MyCLOUD εξωτερικό σκληρό στη LAN 3 και όλοι επικοινωνούν τέλεια.
> Απο το laptop και το κινητό μου όμως δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο NAS και τον εξ. δίσκο, ενώ μπαίνω internet κανονικά...
> 
> Πριν το Η267Α είχα ένα ASUS ρουτεράκι και όλα δούλευαν υπέροχα.
> 
> ...


τελικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε απενεργοποιώντας εντελώς το MAC filter... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έκανα λάθος. Σε TP-Link και ASUS που είχα παλιότερα πάντα το έβαζα για έξτρα security αλλα δυστυχώς η επικοινωνία wifi με lan συσκευές είναι πιο σημαντική. Κρίμα που στο ZTE πρέπει να διαλέξω  :Sad:

----------


## javas76

Καλησπέρα ,έχω το TP LINK AC 1600 VR600v2 και το ZTE ZXHN H267A της Vodafone. Σε λίγες μέρες θα έχω VDSL. Πως μπορώ να κάνω το Tp Link να λειτουργεί για το inernet και το ZTE μόνο για το voip τηλέφωνο ?Θα το εκτιμούσα αν κάποιος μπορεί αναλυτικά να μου πει το τρόπο .

----------


## JpegXguy

Τα MAC Filter φαντάζουν άχρηστα. Εκτός αν έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος, μπορώ άνετα να αλλάξω τη mac που δείχνει μια συσκευή στο δίκτυο και να το προσπεράσω. Μην παιδεύεσαι

----------


## javas76

Καλησπέρα, έχω μια απορία. Διαθέτω σταθερό τηλέφωνο με καλώδιο καθώς και μια συσκευή fax/scanner. Επειδή θα γυρίσει η γραμμή μου σε VOIP θα συνδέσω τηλ/νο και φαξ με το σπλιτεράκι RJ11 που βγάζει σε ένα και από εκεί στην υποδοχή phone του voip router? Ίσως και με ένα φίλτρο ενδιάμεσα ? Γιατί το ZTE H267A έχει μόνο μια υποδοχή για τηλ/νο πίσω. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## paanos

2 θύρες έχει.

----------


## bill2015

Του τηλεφώνου οι θύρες είναι οι 2 πράσινες

----------


## Playmobit

Καλησπέρα κι απο εμένα, έχω το H267A κι εγώ και σε λίγες μέρες περιμένω το Xiaomi Mi Router 4 για να έχω ένα πιο αξιόλογο router.
Θα κάνω τους πειραματισμούς που έχετε προτείνει και θα γράψω τις εντυπώσεις μου.

----------


## kang

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Πρόσφατα έκανα αναβάθμιση τη vodafone adsl γραμμή μου σε vdsl, με αποτέλεσμα το τηλέφωνο να γυρίσει σε voip kai o fritzbox 7430 που χρησιμοποιούσα να βγει άχρηστος. 
Διαβάζοντας το thread (ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους) βρήκα το voip pass μου. Μπορεί κάποιος φίλος που είναι γνώστης να με καθοδηγήσει, ώστε να καταργήσω το  ΖΤΕ και ξαναβάλω το fritζ σαν voip modem/router (όχι σε bridge mode με το ΖΤΕ)?
Θεωρώ μεγάλη κουταμάρα να έχω ένα καλό μηχάνημα και να μη μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω... 
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## JpegXguy

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Πρόσφατα έκανα αναβάθμιση τη vodafone adsl γραμμή μου σε vdsl, με αποτέλεσμα το τηλέφωνο να γυρίσει σε voip kai o fritzbox 7430 που χρησιμοποιούσα να βγει άχρηστος. 
> Διαβάζοντας το thread (ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους) βρήκα το voip pass μου. Μπορεί κάποιος φίλος που είναι γνώστης να με καθοδηγήσει, ώστε να καταργήσω το  ΖΤΕ και ξαναβάλω το fritζ σαν voip modem/router (όχι σε bridge mode με το ΖΤΕ)?
> Θεωρώ μεγάλη κουταμάρα να έχω ένα καλό μηχάνημα και να μη μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω... 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος άλλα το H267A μοιάζει πολύ καλύτερο από άποψη χαρακτηριστικών.

----------


## kang

Οι προδιαγραφές δεν έχουν σχέση με την ευκολία, την αξιοπιστία, τη φιλικότητα κλπ. Ηδη έχω προβλήματα με τον ΖΤΕ.

----------


## bobis

Kαλησπέρα και από μένα, εκεί που έκανα browsing στο forum αυτό για διάφορα θέματα, βλέπω και αυτό το thread στο οποίο (με μεγάλη μου χαρά , αν και καθυστερημένη κατά 1 χρόνο) έμαθα επιτέλους το root password του zte!!! 'Οπως καταλαβαίνετε, αρχίσαν τα όργανα και οι πειραματισμοί.


Εδώ και 1 χρόνο , όπως μάλλον γνωρίζετε, δηλαδή από τότε που παρέλαβα το zte, παίζω με double NAT DMZ, με δικό μου 2ο router απο πίσω και subnet, το zyxel VMG-3925-B10B, το οποίο δεν υποστηρίζει voip αλλά έχει συγκεκριμένα  QoS rules που με έχουν βολέψει στο δίκτυό μου και δεν τα βρίσκω στο zte. Double NAT DMZ είναι το double NAT στο οποίο έχω ρυθμίσει ως DMZ host την WAN IP του zyxel , έτσι ώστε να μην προβαίνω σε διπλό port forward, δηλαδή όλα τα port τα ανοίγω μόνο από το zyxel. 

Διαγραμματικά το "legacy" δίκτυο είναι το εξής:

internet-----------(modem/router zte)-----------(router zyxel με ΙPoE στο WAN)

Oι γραμμές -------------- δηλώνουν ενσύρματη σύνδεση με καλώδιο ethernet με εξαίρεση τις γραμμές μετά από το internet που δηλώνουν το καλώδιο DSL rj11 που κάνουμε συγρονισμό.

καλώδιο ethernet συνδέει μια LAN port του zte με την WAN port του zyxel, από το zyxel επίσης ξεκινάει το wifi καθώς επίσης συνδέεται ενσύρματα με ένα gigabit switch που δίνει net στα desktop και λοιπές ενσύρματες συσκευες. Επίσης, στο zte είχα κλειστό wifi και κανένας άλλος δεν συνδεόταν ενσύρματα με αυτό πλην του router zyxel.


Από τότε που έμαθα τα root credentials του zte, το εθεσα κατευθειαν σε bridge mode, με αποτέλεσμα να εξαφανιστεί το double NAT, άρα ένα επιπλέον hop σε όλα τα traceroute:

internet-----------(bridge_mode_zte, MONO modem)-----------(zyxel, που κάνει πια κλήση PPPoE και είναι MONO router)


Την τελευταία διάταξη την θεωρώ πιο καλή μιας και το "κακό" zte (το έχω σε εισαγωγικά διότι σε θέματα stability δεν είναι τόσο κακό , αν και κάποτε μου έκανε κάτι περίεργα με πτώση ταχύτητας , αλλά με reboot  έστρωνε και πάλι, δεν ξέρω σε stress καταστάσεις αν τα πίνει νωρίτερα και θέλει συχνότερο restart) κάνει πια λιγότερη δουλειά, καθιστώντας την αξιοπιστία του δικτύου καλύτερη.


Για το voip τώρα, στην double NAT διάταξη δούλευε κανονικά αλλά και στην bridged διάταξη δούλεψε επίσης κανονικά, πράγμα που με εντυπωσίασε αλλά μετά διάβασα για το διαφορετικό VC του Voip στην vodafone και κατάλαβα. Επομένως , πιο σωστό είναι να πούμε ότι στην bridge διάταξη κάνουμε στο zte (στην πρώτη συσκευή που βλέπει το internet):

bridge το 0/835 vc (data, internet) (είναι το new profile που βρήκα από τους οδηγούς για bridge εδώ αλλά και  για speedport entry 2i, και σβήσιμο όλων των άλλων profile πλην VoIPv)
route το 0/837 vc (voip) (αυτό αντιστοιχεί που δεν πείραξα καθόλου το VoIPv wan profil του zte) 

Τέλος , δοκίμασα και μια τρίτη διάταξη, πχ σκέφτηκα γίνεται να βάλω το zyxel μπροστά έτσι ώστε να γλυτώσω τελέιως από το "κακό"  zte , περιορίζοντάς το μόνο στη λειτουργία του voip? . Kαι ναι γίνεται , και μάλιστα το voip έπαιξε!

Διάγραμμα δικτύου:

internet------------------(zyxel ως modem/router)---------------------(zte από την κοκκινη WAN θυρα)



H σύνδεση καλωδίου μεταξύ zyxel και zte παραπάνω είναι από μια LAN του  zyxel στην WAN (κοκκινη) του zte.

Τι έκανα εδώ?  Πήγα στα wan settings του zyxel (η πρώτη συσκευή που βλέπει το internet σε αυτή την περίπτωση) και έθεσα:

bridge το 0/837 vc (voip)
route το 0/835 vc (data) (με PPPoE κλήση, στοιχεία, κανονικά)

Μετά πήγα στο zte  με root access και στις ρυθμίσεις wan ->  καρτέλα ethernet, έσβησα όλα τα profil και έφτιαξα ένα νέο που το ονόμασα voip και είχε ακριβώς τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις με το VoipV από την καρτέλα dsl με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι το vlan είναι τώρα οff!

Και μαντέψτε! η λυχνία "phone" στο zte άναψε , και το τηλέφωνο λειτουργούσε κανονικά! Εννοείται ότι δούλεψε και με μη απευθείας σύνδεση των zyxel και zte, δηλαδή μέσω switch, πάντα όμως στην κόκκινη wan θύρα το καλώδιο πoυ ενώνεται στο zte.

Το επόμενο που σκέφτηκα ήταν το εξής: Γιατί να περιοριστώ στο ενσύρματο δίκτυό μου και να μην έχω το τηλέφωνο όπου θέλω με wifi?

Oπότε εδώ απλά σύνδεσα  με καλώδιο το zte (πάντα από την κόκκινη wan θύρα) , σε ένα tp-link που έχω για λειτουργία client ή wifi repeater , το οποίο στη συνέχεια συνδέεται στο wifi ap του zyxel.  Και δώ στάθηκα άτυχος  :Sad:  αγαπητοί μου συμφορουμίτες, διότι δεν έπαιξε πότε το voip. Μετά που το γύρισα πάλι σε switch (ενσύρματα δλδ , όχι wifi κάπου ενδιάμεσα όπως το ήθελα ιδανικά) , και πάλι δεν έπαιζε αλλά όταν συνδέθηκα μεσω laptop σε LAN θύρα του zte για να το ρυθμίσω, απλά διέγραφα το voip profil και το ξαναέστησα και έπαιξε και πάλι , παράξενο....

Και η ερώτησή μου είναι , μα γιατί να μην παίξει με wifi? 

Eλπίζω να ήμουν όσο πιο περιγραφικός και να τα είπα σωστά, sorry για το μεγάλο post , ίσως κάνω μερικά edit αργότερα αν έχω λάθη.

Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι χωρίς το root password του zte θα έμενα ακόμα σε double NAT συνδεσμολογία.


Υ.Γ: Και στις 3 παραπάνω συνδέσεις δοκίμασα ένα ping από linux pc προς το 147.102.222.210 (η ipv4 του ntua.gr) για 300 seconds για να τσεκάρω pings:

double nat, brosta zte meta zyxel (min/avg/max/mdev) = 6.862/7.388/8.579/0.259 ms
bridge mode zte brosta               (min/avg/max/mdev)    = 6.877/7.274/8.507/0.252 ms
zyxel brosta                                 (min/avg/max/mdev)    = 7.372/7.618/9.282/0.199 ms

Όπως φαίνεται από τα παραπάνω αποτελέσματα , με zyxel μπροστά έβγαλε το μέγιστο ping και αυτό μάλλον οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι με μπροστά το zyxel, δεν συνεργάζεται καλά με τα dslam της vodafone. Eπίσης μεταξώ των 1 και 2 test που είναι μπροστά το zte , έβγαλε στο bridge το ελάχιστο ping, με μικρή διαφορά βέβαια πράγμα που στηρίζεται στην εξαφάνιση ενός επιπλέον hop στα trace σε σχέση με το διπλό ΝΑΤ.

Υ.Γ.2: Πριν 1 χρόνο όταν ξεκίνησα με την 100ρα , είχα γράψει στο forum ότι είχα 4 ms με το ntua (5 ms μαζι με zyxel), τώρα αυτό δεν ισχύει πια και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί, τώρα πια έχω 7.4 ms average στην ίδια περίπτωση αντί για 5 , πάντα σε fastpath....βάλανε όλοι κατοστάρα και πιτώσανε τα dslam και ανεβάσαν το latency  περίπου +2.5 ms?

----------


## jkoukos

Ποιες ακριβώς ρυθμίσεις έκανες στο ΖΤΕ για να παίρνει σύνδεση μέσω WAN θύρας πίσω από το Zyxel; Μπορείς να δώσεις μια εικόνα;

----------


## bobis

> Ποιες ακριβώς ρυθμίσεις έκανες στο ΖΤΕ για να παίρνει σύνδεση μέσω WAN θύρας πίσω από το Zyxel; Μπορείς να δώσεις μια εικόνα;


Καταρχάς πρέπει να έχεις root access στο zte, ευτυχώς που το έμαθα από δω, αλλιώς δεν τίθεται καν θέμα και παραμένει "locked" η κόκκινη θύρα wan.

Δεν είναι τίποτα, από το wan, επιλέγεις ethernet και σβηνεις και τα 3 profile που υπάρχουν εκεί, που λέγονται ethernetvoice, ethernetdata, ethernettv αν δεν κάνω λάθος και φτιάχνεις μετά ένα δικό σου ως εξής:

α) αν θες μόνο voip, copy paste οι ρυθμισεις του VoIPv από την καρτέλα DSL

β) αν θες data, φτιαχνεις ενα routing profile με internet και static ip που ανηκει στο LAN του πρώτου router (αν θες double nat)

Eννοείται πουθενά δε βάζεις vlan , το αφήνεις off διότι τα vlan έχουν οριστεί ήδη στο modem κατά το bridge, εκτός κι αν θες double nat που ορίζεις ξανά νομίζω.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Για να μη γεμίζω το προηγούμενο τιτανοτεράστιο post μου, έχω σκεφτεί γιατί μάλλον δεν παίζει το voip μέσω wifi και ίσως οφείλεται στη mac address.
Πχ, όταν είσαι σε ένα δίκτυο και σκανάρεις τα host, αυτά τα οποία βρίσκονται πίσω από ένα wifi client/extender, κι ας βρίσκονται στο ίδιο subnet, θα στα βγάλει με την mac του extender και όχι με την original , oπότε ίσως με bridge στο 0/837 η vodafone έχει πρόσβαση και στο εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο (μόνο στο κομμάτι του voip) και σκανάρει να βρει την mac που αντιστοιχει στην συσκευή που παιζει το voip κανονικά (το zte εδώ) . Επαναλαμβάνω  , αυτά είναι σκέψεις και δεν ξέρω πόσο πραγματικά ισχύουν και παρακαλώ κάποιος πιο σχετικός να με διαφωτίσει και αν είναι δυνατόν να επιλύσει την απορία μου (γιατί δεν παίζει με wifi η τελευταία διάταξη με το voip απο WAN)

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχω Vodafone, οπότε δεν έχω και το συγκεκριμένο ΖΤΕ για να γνωρίζω ποιες ρυθμίσεις έχει. Γι'αυτό ζητώ μια εικόνα, για να έχω μια ιδέα για πιθανή χρήση στο μέλλον.
Επίσης πριν είχες αναφέρει για αντιγραφή όλων όταν σίγουρα δεν θέλει VPI/VCI ή VLAN ID ανάλογα την σύνδεση, πράγμα που το ξεκαθάρισες στο επόμενο μήνυμα.

----------


## bobis

> Δεν έχω Vodafone, οπότε δεν έχω και το συγκεκριμένο ΖΤΕ για να γνωρίζω ποιες ρυθμίσεις έχει. Γι'αυτό ζητώ μια εικόνα, για να έχω μια ιδέα για πιθανή χρήση στο μέλλον.
> Επίσης πριν είχες αναφέρει για αντιγραφή όλων όταν σίγουρα δεν θέλει VPI/VCI ή VLAN ID ανάλογα την σύνδεση, πράγμα που το ξεκαθάρισες στο επόμενο μήνυμα.


Εννοείται πώς θα υπάρξουν λάθη και κάποιες διευκρινήσεις πολύ σημαντικές για την λειτουργία των τρόπων θα επισημάνονται με edit post...δύσκολο όταν γράφεις πολλά να αναπαράγεις τί ακριβώς έκανες μέσα σε μια ημέρα με πολλές δοκιμές...μακάρι να δούλευε με wifi και θα είχα τελειώσει και μ'αυτό.

Τώρα αν με την λέξη εικόνα , εννοείς screenshot ακριβώς, εννοείται πώς θα ανεβάσω.

Στην εικόνα φαίνονται οι ρυθμίσεις για VoIP μόνο. Είναι η μοναδική ρύθμιση στην καρτέλα Ethernet, τις 3 παλιές που είχε τις έσβησα.

----------


## jkoukos

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Είναι το αντίστοιχο που κάνουμε στον ΟΤΕ, μόνο που εκεί δεν υπάρχει άλλη σύνδεση για την τηλεφωνία αφού βγαίνει από την κύρια και αυτήν επιλέγουμε.
Οπότε μια χαρά μπορούμε να δουλέψουμε και στη Vodafone με δικό μας modem/router στην γραμμή και πίσω του το ΖΤΕ μόνο για την τηλεφωνία.

----------


## bobis

Kαλημέρα, μόλις ανακάλυψα ένα σημαντικό bug της τελευταίας συνδεσμολογίας (πρώτα το δικο μας modem/router και μετά το zte μέσω  WAN για voip), όταν κάθομαι και συνδέομαι στο wifi μου, μου δίνει ip 10.224.x.x με dhcp (το κατάλαβα διότι σήμερα το πρωί δεν είχε η μάνα μου internet από το laptop, κίτρινο θαυμαστικό και από cmd διεπίστωσα ότι είχε πάρει ip 10.224...ενώ εγώ που παίζω με στατικές δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα)...γιατί να δώσει ip από voip σε dhcp? Λέτε το bridge 0/837 στο πρώτο modem/router να το προκάλεσε? Καμιά ιδέα πώς να το λύσω? Εκανα switch off το zte , τίποτα , ακόμα τέτοιο range  δίνει, μα γιατί να κάνει override το normal  dhcp του zyxel?

----------


## jkoukos

H κάθε WAN θύρα οποιουδήποτε router, μπορεί να πάρει ως είσοδο μόνο μία σύνδεση.
Εσύ έχεις στο Zyxel 2 συνδέσεις. Μία ΡΡΡοΕ για το Internet και μία Bridged για το VoIP. Το ΖΤΕ παίρνει την 2η για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία.
Οπότε άσχετα σε ποιο υποδίκτυο θα μοιράζει διευθύνσεις ο DHCP του ΖΤΕ, πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο δεν θα έχουν ποτέ οι συσκευές που συνδέονται σε αυτό.

----------


## bobis

> H κάθε WAN θύρα οποιουδήποτε router, μπορεί να πάρει ως είσοδο μόνο μία σύνδεση.
> Εσύ έχεις στο Zyxel 2 συνδέσεις. Μία ΡΡΡοΕ για το Internet και μία Bridged για το VoIP. Το ΖΤΕ παίρνει την 2η για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία.
> Οπότε άσχετα σε ποιο υποδίκτυο θα μοιράζει διευθύνσεις ο DHCP του ΖΤΕ, πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο δεν θα έχουν ποτέ οι συσκευές που συνδέονται σε αυτό.


To DHCP στο ZTE ήταν σίγουρα κλειστό και μου φαίνεται πρακτικά αδύνατο να δώσει 10.224.X.X διευθύνσεις σε δίκτυο που βρίσκεται πάνω από αυτό (το subnet του zyxel δηλαδή το LAN μου ή αλλιώς το WAN για το ZTE). To laptop που παρουσίασε το πρόβλημα χωρίς internet ήταν 100% συνδεδεμένο σε wifi απο το LAN μου. Επίσης, δεν υπήρχε κανένας συνδεδεμένος πάνω στο ZTE , κανένα καλώδιο στις LAN (μόνο στην WAN) και το wifi  του κλειστό, μόνο στην phone1 είχα μια τηλ. συσκευή. Και ρωτάω μήπως το bridge 0/837  στο zyxel ευθυνόταν γι'αυτό?

Τέσπα, το δίκτυο το γύρισα στην 2η συνδεσμολογία (bridge/modem only το zte, route το zyxel) και δεν έχω θέματα μέχρι στιγμής. Τα τηλέφωνα άλλωστε έπρεπε να μπουν στις αρχικές τους θέσεις και ο λόγος που  χα κάνει την 3η συνδεσμολογία (μπροστά zyxel, πίσω zte με voip μόνο) ήταν για να πειραματιστώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Κάτι θα σου έχει ξεφύγει, σε σύνδεση ή ρύθμιση. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση το 0/837 ή το 0/836 ή κάποιο άλλο VC, να επηρεάζει την κύρια σύνδεση. Αλίμονο, διότι δεν θα δούλευε τίποτα σε Internet, VoIP και TV στους παρόχους.

----------


## venumis

Εχω το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ/ρουτερ εδω και 3 μήνες , απο την στιγμή δλδ που έγινε η γραμμή μου απο adsl σε vdsl .
Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος ή υποψία να αλλάξω συσκευή με κάποια άλλη του εμπορίου αφού σ εμένα τουλάχιστον δουλεύει άψογα, κάλυψη wi-fi σε όλο το σπίτι και στις δυο μπάντες , είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένες όλο το 24ωρο περίπου 10 συσκευές , 9 μέσο wi-fi και ο σταθερός υπολογιστής μέσο ethernet. 
To μοντεμ εχει συγχρονίσει στα 50 mbps και κατεβάζω με ταχύτητα περίπου 5,7 mb/sec 
Ολα καλά λοιπόν.

Εχω μια ερώτηση μόνο: Στην USB θύρα που διαθέτει το ZTE ZXHN H267A τί μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε ? εκτυπωτή , σκληρό δίσκο για διαμοιρασμό αρχείων ? Εβαλα εναν σκληρό δίσκο και δεν τον βλέπω ! Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι μέσα απο το μενού του ρουτερ ή αυτη η θύρα δεν είναι για σκληρό δίσκο ?

----------


## JpegXguy

Μπορείς να μοιραστείς τα περιεχόμενα της συσκευής USB μέσω Samba (Αυτό που βλέπεις στο "Δίκτυο" των Windows) και μέσω FTP αλλά παίζει να μην υποστηρίζει NTFS ως σύστημα αρχείων. Δοκίμασε με FAT32 αν δεν είναι ήδη. Τη ρύθμιση του Samba (σε περίπτωση που δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί) θα την βρεις στο Local Network > Samba Service. Βάλτη στο On ή στο Auto on after usb storage plugged και πάτα save (ακόμη και αν είναι ηδη επιλεγμένο)

Έχω να πω 2 πράγματα. Ακόμη και μετά από αυτό μπορεί να μην φαίνεται στη σελίδα "δίκτυο" των windows. Αν ναι θα συνδεθείς βάζοντας \\192.168.1.1 (ή οτι ip έχει το ρουτερ) στη γραμμη του explorer. Επίσης απ'ότι έχω δει τον USB interface είναι πολυ αργό.

----------


## bobis

Λοιπόν παιδιά , ξαναγύρισα στην συνδεσμολογία 3 (μπροστά το zyxel, μετά το zte με voip οnly απο wan) διότι ανακάλυψα ότι το zyxel τόσο καιρό που ήταν με WAN δεν έπαιρνε σωστά τα QoS settings , έπρεπε να μπαίνω από interface να το κάνω disable και μετά enable, πράγμα που μπορεί εύκολα να το παραλείψω μιας και δεν ξέρω αν προηγήθηκε διακοπή ρεύματος ή όχι. Με τις κατάλληλες αλλαγές στο εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο ,  κατάφερα τα τηλέφωνα να μείνουν στην θέση τους!  :One thumb up: 

Στο τέλος , το QoS επιλύθηκε , αφού με το restart της συσκευής όλα καλά, μάλλον γιατί το bug δεν εμφανίζεται όταν η σύνδεση του zyxel είναι μέσω DSL θύρας....το άλλο με το DHCP που σας είχα πει έμενε να λύσω...

...και το έλυσα δημιουργώντας ένα interface grouping στο zyxel. Tί έκανα? Στην ουσία απομόνωσα την σύνδεση με το zte σε διαφορετικό interface group που δεν παίρνει IP (έτσι έλεγε στην περιγραφή του interface grouping) και σε αυτό το group απλά έβαλα wan interface την bridged ρύθμιση 0/837 (που είναι στην ουσία άλλο ένα wan δίκτυο από τις wan ρυθμίσεις του zyxel) και για lan interface την LAN4 (4η θύρα ethernet),  εκεί που συνδέεται το καλώδιο που καταλήγει στην WAN του zte. Έτσι ,πέτυχα απομόνωση και όχι πια DHCP conflicts (πριν , απλά το zte μετά από reboot έπαιρνε ip από το dhcp του zyxel, το οποίο είναι προφανώς private addresses με αποτέλεσμα να μην παίξει το voip, το ότι έπαιξε όταν το δοκίμασα στο πρώτο μου μεγάλο post ήταν καθαρά συμπτωματικό και δεν θα παιζε με επόμενο restart και των 2 , δλδ zte και zyxel, αφήστε που αργά ή γρήγορα θα παρουσιαζόταν το θέμα με το dhcp και τις λάθος ip σε κάποια συσκευή , άρα no internet που ανέφερα σε επόμενο post) Aσφαλώς , απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση είναι ότι ότι το δικό μας router πρέπει να υποστηρίζει interface grouping , καθώς επίσης από το router πρέπει να ξεκινάνε 2 καλώδια ethernet επειδή κάναμε διαχωρισμό με interface grouping, ένα που θα ξεκινάει από την διαχωρισμένη πόρτα μας, (LAN4 στην δική μου περίπτωση) που θα πηγαίνει προς την wan του zte (μπορείτε να βάλετε και switch ενδίαμεσα) και άλλο ένα που ξεκινάει από μια οποιαδήποτε άλλη θύρα και καταλήγει στο δικό μας  default LAN, με internet (με πάλι switch , όπου σας βολεύει).

Θα προβώ σε κατάλληλο edit στο μεγάλο post πιο πίσω για να επισημάνω τα νέα δεδομένα και προϋποθέσεις.

ΕDIT: Λόγω πολιτικής του forum , δεν μπορώ να κάνω edit το παλαιότερο μεγάλο μου post, ελπίζω αυτό το post να προβεί συμπληρωματικό του παλιού.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν κάνεις έναν οδηγό με screen-shoots καλύτερα, με όλα τα βήματα;

----------


## bobis

> Δεν κάνεις έναν οδηγό με screen-shoots καλύτερα, με όλα τα βήματα;


Kαλησπέρα, 

Αυτό ακριβώς μόλις έκανα , είναι σε μορφή pdf και το επισυνάπτω εδώ:

ΟΔΗΓΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΤΗΣΙΜΟ ΖΤΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΜΟDEM/ROUTER ME AΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ VOIP ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΕΣ VODAFONE VDSL/FIBER


edit: Στο τέλος του οδηγού ξέχασα να πω ότι μπορούμε να αποσυνδεθούμε πια από το zte , (βγάζουμε το καλώδιο από την κίτρινη θύρα) και το αφήνουμε μόνο με ρεύμα , phone1 , και WAN να είναι συνδεδεμένα. Κάνουμε και ένα restart με τον διακόπτη on/off  και θα μαστε έτοιμοι.

edit2: Αν υπάρξει κάποια δυσκολία στην εκτέλεση του οδηγού, μπορείτε να μου στέλνετε PM , επίσης αν υπάρξει κάτι λάθος, μπορώ να το τροποποιήσω και να ανεβάσω νέα έκδοση εδώ.

----------


## zeronero

Kudos για την πρωτοβουλία και τη διάθεση.

----------


## SpiritCrusher

Ευχαριστούμε πολυ @bobis για τον αναλυτικό οδηγό σου.

Πολύ χρήσιμος. :One thumb up:

----------


## jkoukos

@bobis, να 'σαι καλά βρε φίλε για τον οδηγό σου.

----------


## javas76

Καλημέρα και να είσαι καλά φίλε για το πλήρη οδηγό. Μόνο ένα πράγμα δεν κατάλαβα και συγγνώμη αλλά δεν έχω τόσες γνώσεις .Στο ρουτερ που θα είναι πρώτο και αυτο θα έχει να κάνει με το ιντερνετ, στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται μόνο η lan 3 να έχει vdsl? και αν θέλω και τη lan1 και lan2 για vdsl? Κάνω κάτι ?

----------


## bobis

> Καλημέρα και να είσαι καλά φίλε για το πλήρη οδηγό. Μόνο ένα πράγμα δεν κατάλαβα και συγγνώμη αλλά δεν έχω τόσες γνώσεις .Στο ρουτερ που θα είναι πρώτο και αυτο θα έχει να κάνει με το ιντερνετ, στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται μόνο η lan 3 να έχει vdsl? και αν θέλω και τη lan1 και lan2 για vdsl? Κάνω κάτι ?


Στο group για data που δημιουργείς, απλά βάζεις και την LAN1 και LAN2, βέβαια αυτό θα το κάνεις μετά τον οδηγό διότι αν είσαι ήδη συνδεδεμένος στην LAN1 και προχωρήσεις σε τέτοια ρύθμιση πριν πρώτα ορίσεις το subnet του group, θα χάσεις τη σύνδεση στο router.

Eννοείται ότι το καλό σου router πρέπει να υποστηρίζει το interface grouping διαφορετικά θα προκύψουν προβλήματα όπως τα περιγράφω στον οδηγό. Θα ήμουν πολύ ευτυχής αν βρισκόταν κάποιος που τα εφάρμοσε όλα αυτά και ανέφερε ότι λειτουργούν όλα οκ  :Smile:

----------


## javas76

Έχω τη μπαγιατέλα της Vodafone το ZTE ZXHN 267A καθώς και το Tp Link Archer Vr600 V2. Με αυτό το τρόπο που λέει ο φίλος στο pdf αρχείο το port forward το κάνω μόνο στο router με το πατροπαράδοτο τρόπο (virtual server).

----------


## jkoukos

Λογικό είναι αφού το ΖΤΕ πλέον παίζει μόνο ως μόντεμ, άρα δεν κάνει δρομολόγηση των πακέτων για να χρειαστεί και σε αυτό άνοιγμα πόρτας.

----------


## yoda73

Καλησπέρα.
Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για την μέχρι τώρα βοήθεια που έχει δοθει μέσω του forum.
Όμοια κατοχος του συγκεκριμένου modem router της vodafone (υπάρχει root password), θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω τον προιγούμενο εξοπλισμό μου ως εξής.
VoIP modem/router fritzbox 7360 (όχι voip μιας και δεν έχω κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας), μετά μέσω ppoe passthrough το router asus rt66n (λόγω vpn) και μετά το μηχανάκι της Vodafone μόνο για το voip.
Δεν θέλω να κάνω το ZTE μόνο bridge και όλα να συνδεθούν στο router. Ο λόγος είναι ότι στο router υπάρχει λογαριασμός vpn. Επίσης υπάρχει ΟΤΕ TV και το replay δεν παίζει μέσω vpn, οπότε πρέπει να συνδεθεί κατευθείαν στο modem.
Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι οκ μέχρι και το asus. Μετά το χάνω. Στη σελίδα του ΖΤΕ, WAN/DSL/DSL CONNECTION πρέπει να διαγράψω όλα τα προφιλ και να φτιάξω κάποιο νέο η όλα μένουν ως έχει;
Μετά στην σελίδα WAN/ETHERNET διαφράφω τα προφιλ και φτιάχνω ένα νέο για voip με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις από το προφιλ την σελίδα WAN/DSL/VoipV ή VoipA;
Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη. Να αναφέρω ότι δεν είμαι και ιδιαίτερα σχετικός και τείνω στο άσχετος στα δίκτυα κτλ.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## lucasff7

Πρώτο ποστ...χαιρετώ τα μέλη.
Έχοντας πρόβλημα με το ρούτερ της vodafone zte267 (συσκευές να αρνούνται να συνδεθούν, άλλες να είναι συνδεδεμένες και να μην μπαίνουν στο ίντερνετ, αδύναμο wifi...) κατέληξα ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το zte δεν μπορεί να τα κάνει όλα ταυτόχρονα και καλά οπότε αγόρασα το asus dsl ac87vg για να το γεφυρώσω με το zte και να δίνει internet στο σπίτι και το zte τηλεφωνία.
Αρχικά θα το έβαζα μετά το zte αλλά ο οδηγός σου λέει το αντίθετο οπότε λέω να το δοκιμάσω έτσι πρώτα και βλέπω. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά. Έχω μια απορία, σε όλες τις οδηγίες όλοι λένε ότι μετά το reset του zte να βάλεις τους κωδικούς που έχει στείλει η vodafone για να συνδεθείς...αλλά αυτοί έχουν αλλαχτεί στην πορεία με άλλους, εμένα π.χ. μου τους αλλάξανε όταν μου αλλάξανε κανάλι μήπως και λυθεί το πρόβλημα μου οπότε έχω άλλους κωδικούς τώρα, οπότε τι βάζω;

----------


## lucasff7

τελικά δεν κατάφερα τίποτα στην πρώτη προσπάθεια.
το asus δείχνει να παίρνει ίντερνετ ακόμα και αν το συνδέω μόνο του στην γραμμή αλλά δεν δίνει ίντερνετ...

----------


## javas76

Καλημέρα @bobis και στους υπόλοιπους, μια ερώτηση έχω. Χρειάζεται να ανοίξω καμμιά πόρτα για το voip είτε στο ZTE είτε στο router ?

----------


## bobis

> Καλημέρα @bobis και στους υπόλοιπους, μια ερώτηση έχω. Χρειάζεται να ανοίξω καμμιά πόρτα για το voip είτε στο ZTE είτε στο router ?


Έφοσον δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά , φυσικά και όχι.

----------


## kiris3

καλησπερα σε ολους ενας αγανακτησμενος ακομα 
εχουμε και λεμε απο cosmote ηρθα σε vodafone μου εστειλαν το κλασσικο ρουτερ 300s και επειδη δεν μου αφηνει να μπω με οτι DNS θελω ζητησα να μου στειλουν αλλο τελικα ηρθε το συγκεκριμενο H267A και ξεκινησα τις συνδεσεις στις οποιες θελω να κανω το εξης οπως οταν ημουνα με τον οτε 
εχω ενα ρουτερ tp-link archer C2 ειναι σκετο ρουτερ και θελω να κανω το h267a μοντεμ ετσι εκανα στον οτε συνδεω λοιπον το ζτε και επανω σε αυτο κουμπωνω το ρουτερ μου συνδεω το λαπτοπ κανονικα αλλα το νετ ειναι χαλια καποιες σελιδες τις ανοιγει καποιες οχι μου εχει βγαλει την ψυχη ενα ακομα περιεργο που με τον οτε δεν το ειχα ειναι οταν ειμαι συνδεδεμενος με το δικο μου ρουτερ δεν ανοιγει με την IP το προφιλ του ζτε βγαζω το καλωδιο συνδεομαι με το wifi της βοντα και ανοιγει μπορει καποιος να μου πει ενα τροπο να γινει οπως με τον οτε?
ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων

----------


## jkoukos

Ξαναγράψε το κείμενο αυτή την φορά με σημεία στήξεις, διότι τώρα δεν βγαίνει νόημα.

----------


## kiris3

> καλησπέρα σε όλους ένας αγανακτiσμενος ακόμα 
> έχουμε και λέμε από cosmote ήρθα σε vodafone μου έστειλαν το κλασσικό ρούτερ 300s και επειδή δεν μου αφήνει να μπω με ότι DNS θέλω ζήτησα να μου στείλουν άλλο τελικά ήρθε το συγκεκριμένο H267A και ξεκίνησα τις συνδέσεις στις οποίες θέλω να κάνω το εξής όπως όταν ήμουνα με τον ΟΤΕ 
> έχω ένα ρουτερ tp-link archer C2 είναι σκέτο ρουτερ(οχι με μόντεμ) και θέλω να κάνω το h267a μόντεμ έτσι έκανα στον ΟΤΕ συνδέω λοιπόν το ζτε και επάνω σε αυτό κουμπώνω το ρουτερ μου συνδέω το λαπτοπ κανονικά αλλά το ίντερνετ είναι χάλια κάποιες σελίδες τις ανοίγει κάποιες όχι μου έχει βγάλει την ψυχή ένα ακόμα περίεργο που με τον ΟΤΕ δεν το είχα είναι όταν είμαι συνδεδεμένος με το δικό μου ρουτερ δεν ανοίγει με την IP το προφίλ του ζτε βγάζω το καλώδιο συνδέομαι με το wifi της βονταφον και ανοίγει μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ένα τρόπο να γίνει όπως με τον ΟΤΕ?
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


εν ολίγης αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως να συνδέσω το ρουτερ της βονταφον με το δικό μου που έχει μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια

----------


## jkoukos

Έχεις τις παρακάτω 2 επιλογές:
α. Βάζεις το H267A σε Bridge mode, ώστε να δουλεύει μόνο ως modem και ρυθμίζεις το Archer να κάνει κανονικά την κλήση ΡΡΡ με τα ατομικά σου στοιχεία της σύνδεσης. Για να το πετύχεις αυτό χρειάζεται να μάθεις τον κωδικό του χρήστη root, οπότε κοιτάς εδώ για πληροφορίες.
β. Στο H267A ενεργοποιείς το PPPoE Passthrough οπότε το Archer θα κάνει και αυτό ταυτόχρονη κλήση ΡΡΡ και θα δημιουργήσει το δικό του ανεξάρτητο δίκτυο.

----------


## kiris3

> Έχεις τις παρακάτω 2 επιλογές:
> α. Βάζεις το H267A σε Bridge mode, ώστε να δουλεύει μόνο ως modem και ρυθμίζεις το Archer να κάνει κανονικά την κλήση ΡΡΡ με τα ατομικά σου στοιχεία της σύνδεσης. Για να το πετύχεις αυτό χρειάζεται να μάθεις τον κωδικό του χρήστη root, οπότε κοιτάς εδώ για πληροφορίες.
> β. Στο H267A ενεργοποιείς το PPPoE Passthrough οπότε το Archer θα κάνει και αυτό ταυτόχρονη κλήση ΡΡΡ και θα δημιουργήσει το δικό του ανεξάρτητο δίκτυο.


αδερφέ αν σου πω ότι κατάλαβα τι είπες θα πω ψέμματα μέχρι τις πρώτες 5 λέξεις ναι μετά σε έχασα!!αν υπάρχει κανένα βιντεακι να το κάνω αυτό θα το εκτιμούσα η κάποιος αναλυτικός οδηγός γιατί νομίζω πως αυτά όλα δύσκολα να τα κάνω!!!

----------


## jkoukos

Βίντεο δεν υπάρχει πουθενά. Υπάρχουν όμως οδηγίες από άλλο μέλος.
Αυτές αφορούν σύνδεση VDSL. Αν έχεις ADSL υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση.
Επίσης οι οδηγίες του router αφορούν το Asus το φίλου. Είναι παρόμοιες απλά σε διαφορετικό μενού στο Archer.

----------


## kiris3

> Βίντεο δεν υπάρχει πουθενά. Υπάρχουν όμως οδηγίες από άλλο μέλος.
> Αυτές αφορούν σύνδεση VDSL. Αν έχεις ADSL υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση.
> Επίσης οι οδηγίες του router αφορούν το Asus το φίλου. Είναι παρόμοιες απλά σε διαφορετικό μενού στο Archer.


οκ ο οδηγός είναι τέρμα αναλυτικός θα το δοκιμάσω μέσα στην βδομάδα και ενημερώνω χίλια ευχαριστώ!

----------


## sfli

Ερώτηση. Έχω κάνει bridge το ZTE για το VLAN 837, ώστε να κάνω register από asterisk. Παίρνω IP 10.x.x.x από τον DHCP της Vodafone. Δε γίνεται όμως resolve το ngn.hol.net, ώστε να γίνει το sip registration. Καμιά ιδέα; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gllafas

> Ευχαριστω.Αυτο ηθελε και δουλεψε.




- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν θέλει καθόλου VLAN ID στο 2ο router. Αυτό χρειάζεται μόνο στη συσκευή που λειτουργεί ως modem, δηλαδή το ΖΤΕ.
> Επίσης δοκίμασε αντί μέσω του wizzard να αλλάξεις την λειτουργία στο Advanced > Operation Mode σε Wireless Router Mode και μετά δημιουργείς νέα σύνδεση στο Network > Internet.


Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους,

επανερχομαι στο θεμα και θα ηθελα να ενημερωσωσ οτι με τη βοηθεια του jkoukos δουλευει μια χαρα η συνδεση με wifi.ηθελα να συνδεθω μεσω ethernet με τα powerline της devolo αλλα μου εμφανιζεται το μηνυμα unidentified network, δηλαδη δεν παιρνει ip το pc.πρεπει να κανω επιπροσθετη ρυθμιση?

ευχαριστω,

----------


## kiris3

Καλησπέρα χρονιά πολλά σε όλους με υγεία σε σας και τις οικογένειες σας!
τελικά το δοκίμασα και όλα καλά έχει μια βδομάδα που όλα λειτουργούν σωστά στο speed test πιάνω 28 30 άρα γραμμή έχω άρα και από ταχύτητα είμαι καλά πιστεύω ένα θέμα μόνο και μια απορία ασύρματα μου βγάζει την σελίδα του ρουτερ αλλά όχι του zte όταν βάζω την ip και η απορία είναι αν θέλω να αλλάξω κανάλι στο ρουτερ από αυτόματο να το βάλω στο 11 πρέπει να αλλάξω και κανάλι στο zte ?η λογική λέει όχι μιας και είναι κανάλι εκπομπής του ασυρμάτου και το zte εφόσον είναι κλειστό δεν έχει να κάνει άλλα λέω μπας και θέλει και εκείνο αλλαγή για να λειτουργεί σωστά να υπενθυμίσω σχεδόν άσχετος!!

----------


## paanos

Όχι δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή και στο ΖΤΕ.

----------


## kiris3

όλα καλά τόσες μέρες αλλά από χθες μου κάνει διακοπές το ίντερνετ παιδιά περιμένω λίγα λεπτά και μετά ξαναέρχεται σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να είναι και λόγω καιρού αλλά δεν ξέρω προχθές μάλιστα έκανα χειροκίνητα την επανεκκίνηση στο ρουτερ της βονταφον και επανήλθε!το λαμπακι που γραφει broadband απλά αναβοσβήνει ενώ είναι κανονικά συνέχεια αναμμένο

----------


## bobis

Kαλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!

Επανέρχομαι στο πρόβλημα που μου παρουσίασε το συγκεκριμένο modem/router στο παρελθόν , καθώς εξακολουθεί να το κάνει ακόμα και σήμερα , μετά από resets. Λόγω προβλημάτων συγχρονισμού του δικού μου router μπροστά (dsl port) , επανέφερα την συνδεμολογία η οποία έχει μπροστά το zte ως bridge mode, με ό,τι επακόλουθο. Αυτό δεν αναιρεί βέβαια το guide που ανέβασα πριν μερικούς μήνες, με το custom modem/router μπροστά και το zte με wan και voip, feel free to use it  :Wink: 

Πρόκειται για το μπούκωμα της γραμμής που προκαλείται μετά από κάποιες μέρες (πιο συγκεκριμένα 5 μόλις μέρες , δηλαδή 119 ώρες uptime του zte στην δική μου περίπτωση που το κατάλαβα). Η ταχύτητα download μόλις που άγγιζε τα 700 KB/s (γύρω στα 5 με 6 Μbps) , ενώ το upload ήταν ανέπαφο στα 9.5 Mbps. To πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο wan status page και μάλλον έχει να κάνει με τα πολλά CRC errors που μαζεύονται μόνο στο down. Reboot του zte φαίνεται ότι φτιάχνει το πρόβλημα αλλά είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι θα ξαναεμφανιστεί μετά από κάποιες μέρες οπότε πήγα και έβαλα έναν χρονοδιακόπτη στην πρίζα του zte και τον προγραμμάτισα από τις 5 έως 5:15 το πρωί να μην έχει ρεύμα το zte (telnet και ssh του zte δεν είναι καν λειτουργικά για να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για remote reboot, μου λένε connection refused ακόμα και αν έπαιξα λίγο να τα ανοίξω από το web interface, oπότε ο χρονοδιακόπτης είναι η μόνη λύση) , εξασφαλίζοντας με το καθημερινό reboot/shutdown την ταχύτητά μου. Θα μπορούσα να καταργήσω το fastpath ως άλλη λύση αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το επιθυμώ. Ακολουθεί screenshot με τo wan stauts τη στιγμή του προβλήματος:


Οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση ευπρόσδεκτη...δεν πιστεύω να έχει να κάνει με την καλωδίωση, πιστεύω ότι το zte απλά μπουκώνει και αυτό το παθαίνει είτε δουλεύει ως modem/router είτε ως σκέτο modem με bridge.

----------


## theopan

Τέλεια φαίνονται τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης πάντως. Ο αριθμός των CRC νομίζω ότι είναι ασήμαντος ειδικά εφόσον έχεις fastpath και άρα όσα θα καταγράφονταν σαν FEC καταγράφονται σαν CRC.

----------


## slalom

> Kαλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!
> 
> Επανέρχομαι στο πρόβλημα που μου παρουσίασε το συγκεκριμένο modem/router στο παρελθόν , καθώς εξακολουθεί να το κάνει ακόμα και σήμερα , μετά από resets. Λόγω προβλημάτων συγχρονισμού του δικού μου router μπροστά (dsl port) , επανέφερα την συνδεμολογία η οποία έχει μπροστά το zte ως bridge mode, με ό,τι επακόλουθο. Αυτό δεν αναιρεί βέβαια το guide που ανέβασα πριν μερικούς μήνες, με το custom modem/router μπροστά και το zte με wan και voip, feel free to use it 
> 
> Πρόκειται για το μπούκωμα της γραμμής που προκαλείται μετά από κάποιες μέρες (πιο συγκεκριμένα 5 μόλις μέρες , δηλαδή 119 ώρες uptime του zte στην δική μου περίπτωση που το κατάλαβα). Η ταχύτητα download μόλις που άγγιζε τα 700 KB/s (γύρω στα 5 με 6 Μbps) , ενώ το upload ήταν ανέπαφο στα 9.5 Mbps. To πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο wan status page και μάλλον έχει να κάνει με τα πολλά CRC errors που μαζεύονται μόνο στο down. Reboot του zte φαίνεται ότι φτιάχνει το πρόβλημα αλλά είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι θα ξαναεμφανιστεί μετά από κάποιες μέρες οπότε πήγα και έβαλα έναν χρονοδιακόπτη στην πρίζα του zte και τον προγραμμάτισα από τις 5 έως 5:15 το πρωί να μην έχει ρεύμα το zte (telnet και ssh του zte δεν είναι καν λειτουργικά για να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για remote reboot, μου λένε connection refused ακόμα και αν έπαιξα λίγο να τα ανοίξω από το web interface, oπότε ο χρονοδιακόπτης είναι η μόνη λύση) , εξασφαλίζοντας με το καθημερινό reboot/shutdown την ταχύτητά μου. Θα μπορούσα να καταργήσω το fastpath ως άλλη λύση αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το επιθυμώ. Ακολουθεί screenshot με τo wan stauts τη στιγμή του προβλήματος:
> 
> 
> Οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση ευπρόσδεκτη...δεν πιστεύω να έχει να κάνει με την καλωδίωση, πιστεύω ότι το zte απλά μπουκώνει και αυτό το παθαίνει είτε δουλεύει ως modem/router είτε ως σκέτο modem με bridge.


Δες την καλωδιωση σου. Τα στατιστικα σου ειναι καλυτερα απο τα δικα και δεν εχω τετοια θεματα

----------


## kiris3

δηλαδή απο τι κατάλαβα και γω κάτι τέτοιο αντιμετωπίζω....νομίζω αυτό μου είχαν πει και πριν χρόνια όταν είχα κάνει ακριβώς την ίδιο τρόπο με την κοσμοτε αλλά το είχε φτιάξει εκείνος ο τύπος στο τηλ στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών η γραμμή μου να διαχωρίζεται κάπως δεν ξέρω τι έκανε ώστε να μην μπουκώνει και μάλιστα όταν κατεβαζα καμία ταινία μου είπε οτι είχε βάλει να πιάνω συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα στο κατέβασμα ας πούμε από τα 28 mbs που πιάνω να τραβάει τα 26-27 και τα υπόλοιπα να τα έχω για σερφαρισμα στο ίντερνετ ώστε να μην κολλάνε και οι σελίδες και όντως αυτό γινόταν και δεν είχα ουτε διακοπές ούτε σκαλώματα παράλληλα στο ίντερνετ.....για να μην μπουκώνει μου είχε πει!αν δεν κάνω λάθος εφόσον ξέρουμε τι είναι το zte δεν έχει να ορίσεις χρόνο επανεκκινησης???το speedport της κοσμοτε θυμάμαι πως είχε τι λέτε?

- - - Updated - - -




> δηλαδή απο τι κατάλαβα και γω κάτι τέτοιο αντιμετωπίζω....νομίζω αυτό μου είχαν πει και πριν χρόνια όταν είχα κάνει ακριβώς την ίδιο τρόπο με την κοσμοτε αλλά το είχε φτιάξει εκείνος ο τύπος στο τηλ στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών η γραμμή μου να διαχωρίζεται κάπως δεν ξέρω τι έκανε ώστε να μην μπουκώνει και μάλιστα όταν κατεβαζα καμία ταινία μου είπε οτι είχε βάλει να πιάνω συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα στο κατέβασμα ας πούμε από τα 28 mbs που πιάνω να τραβάει τα 26-27 και τα υπόλοιπα να τα έχω για σερφαρισμα στο ίντερνετ ώστε να μην κολλάνε και οι σελίδες και όντως αυτό γινόταν και δεν είχα ουτε διακοπές ούτε σκαλώματα παράλληλα στο ίντερνετ.....για να μην μπουκώνει μου είχε πει!αν δεν κάνω λάθος εφόσον ξέρουμε τι είναι το zte δεν έχει να ορίσεις χρόνο επανεκκινησης???το speedport της κοσμοτε θυμάμαι πως είχε τι λέτε?


αν αυτά σας λένε κάτι πείτε μου

----------


## bobis

> Δες την καλωδιωση σου. Τα στατιστικα σου ειναι καλυτερα απο τα δικα και δεν εχω τετοια θεματα


Οταν λέμε καλωδίωση , προφανώς αναφερόμαστε  μόνο στο καλώδιο εισαγωγής που έρχεται απ'έξω και καταλήγει στο κεντρικό πριζάκι rj11 , που από κει με rj11 καλωδιάκι , κουμπώνει στην DSL θύρα του modem/router, σωστά?

Σε αυτό το σημείο να σας ενημερώσω ότι η καλωδίωση αυτή είναι μόλις 1.5 ετών, ένα μαύρο καλώδιο UTP εξωτερικού χώρου ξεκινά από το ΧΚ του ΟΤΕ (την μία άκρη στο ΧΚ, την είχε κουμπώσει ο τεχνικός της vodafone, την ημέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμη μου) και καταλήγει απευθείας σπίτι μου (αφού ανεβαίνει αρκετούς ορόφους και μπαίνει  μετά στο σπίτι μέσω οπής τοίχου στο μπαλκόνι), σε πριζάκι rj11. Μετά, ένα μικρό rj11 cable ενώνεται κανονικά με το modem/router στην DSL θύρα. Ετσι , καταργώ στην ουσία την υφιστάμενη σύνδεση από τις παλιές τηλεφωνικές πρίζες διότι στο παρελθόν τις είχα κατηγορήσει για πτώσεις στην ταχύτητα ADSL κτλπ και παίρνω το σήμα απευθείας από ΧΚ χωρίς απώλειες (έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω).

----------


## theopan

> Οταν λέμε καλωδίωση , προφανώς αναφερόμαστε  μόνο στο καλώδιο εισαγωγής που έρχεται απ'έξω και καταλήγει στο κεντρικό πριζάκι rj11 , που από κει με rj11 καλωδιάκι , κουμπώνει στην DSL θύρα του modem/router, σωστά?
> 
> Σε αυτό το σημείο να σας ενημερώσω ότι η καλωδίωση αυτή είναι μόλις 1.5 ετών, ένα μαύρο καλώδιο UTP εξωτερικού χώρου ξεκινά από το ΧΚ του ΟΤΕ (την μία άκρη στο ΧΚ, την είχε κουμπώσει ο τεχνικός της vodafone, την ημέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμη μου) και καταλήγει απευθείας σπίτι μου (αφού ανεβαίνει αρκετούς ορόφους και μπαίνει  μετά στο σπίτι μέσω οπής τοίχου στο μπαλκόνι), σε πριζάκι rj11. Μετά, ένα μικρό rj11 cable ενώνεται κανονικά με το modem/router στην DSL θύρα. Ετσι , καταργώ στην ουσία την υφιστάμενη σύνδεση από τις παλιές τηλεφωνικές πρίζες διότι στο παρελθόν τις είχα κατηγορήσει για πτώσεις στην ταχύτητα ADSL κτλπ και παίρνω το σήμα απευθείας από ΧΚ χωρίς απώλειες (έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω).


Δεν έχει κανένα θέμα η καλωδίωσή σου. Είναι άριστη και αυτό είναι εμφανές άλλωστε από τα στοιχεία της γραμμής που παρέθεσες. Για αυτό τα ζητάμε άλλωστε για να αποκλείσουμε τέτοιο θέμα. Είτε το ρούτερ σου έχει κάποιο ελάττωμα ή είναι πρόβλημα του ISP σου.

----------


## bobis

> Δεν έχει κανένα θέμα η καλωδίωσή σου. Είναι άριστη και αυτό είναι εμφανές άλλωστε από τα στοιχεία της γραμμής που παρέθεσες. Για αυτό τα ζητάμε άλλωστε για να αποκλείσουμε τέτοιο θέμα. Είτε το ρούτερ σου έχει κάποιο ελάττωμα ή είναι πρόβλημα του ISP σου.


Διάβαζα σε άλλο νήμα ότι τα πολλά μαζεμένα CRC συνήθως προκαλούνται από κάποιου είδους παρεμβολή στο σήμα...δεν ξέρω , μήπως θα πρεπε να επενδύσω σε FTP ή PET καλώδιο αντί για UTP? Μου είχαν συστήσει για PET αλλά δεν ήταν διαθέσιμο και αγόρασα 10 m από UTP εξ.χώρου. Τέλοσπαντων, κατά τις 1 τα ξημερώματα είχα προσέξει ότι μάζεψε μόνο 315 CRC, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η λύση του χρονοδιακόπτη , δηλαδή το καθημερινό reboot είναι αρκετή για να μην προλάβει το zte να μαζεψει πολλά CRC, να μπουκώσει και να πέσει το download.

----------


## theopan

> Διάβαζα σε άλλο νήμα ότι τα πολλά μαζεμένα CRC συνήθως προκαλούνται από κάποιου είδους παρεμβολή στο σήμα...δεν ξέρω , μήπως θα πρεπε να επενδύσω σε FTP ή PET καλώδιο αντί για UTP?


Ναι αλλά μάλλον κάπου στον εξοπλισμό του παρόχου (ή της καμπίνας) στην περίπτωσή σου. 2.6dB attenuation έχεις χωρίς αποσυγχρονισμούς. Πόσο να πάει, μηδέν; Είναι δεδομένο ότι η απόστασή σου είναι πολύ μικρή, καλώδιο UTP έχεις ήδη οπότε το βλέπω απίθανο να φταίει οτιδήποτε σε εσένα (εκτός ίσως του ρούτερ). Ίσως μια δοκιμή να γυρίσεις σε interleaved έδειχνε κάτι.

----------


## Andreas69k

Καλησπέρα σε ολους είμαι καινούριος στο forum και χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια σας. έχω το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ της cyta εδώ στη Κύπρο, παλιά μέσο του thompson που είχα έβαζα στο ps4 να κάνει connect μέσο pppoe με username cytauser και password cytauser, έτσι είχα nat type 1. τώρα με το ZTE ZXHN H267A δεν μπορώ πλέον,  πως μπορώ να κάνω connect μέσω pppoe πως θα βρω username κα password?

----------


## JpegXguy

> Καλησπέρα σε ολους είμαι καινούριος στο forum και χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια σας. έχω το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ της cyta εδώ στη Κύπρο, παλιά μέσο του thompson που είχα έβαζα στο ps4 να κάνει connect μέσο pppoe με username cytauser και password cytauser, έτσι είχα nat type 1. τώρα με το ZTE ZXHN H267A δεν μπορώ πλέον,  πως μπορώ να κάνω connect μέσω pppoe πως θα βρω username κα password?


Δοκίμασε user guest@adsl.gr και password guest

----------


## theopan

Andreas69k δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορέσεις να πάρεις τη βοήθεια που ζητάς στο section της Vodafone Ελλάδας για θέμα που αφορά τη Cyta Κύπρου. Προφανώς είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Ούτε καν το router δεν είναι το ίδιο εφόσον η κάθε εταιρεία βάζει το δικό της custom firmware.

----------


## jkoukos

> Καλησπέρα σε ολους είμαι καινούριος στο forum και χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια σας. έχω το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ της cyta εδώ στη Κύπρο, παλιά μέσο του thompson που είχα έβαζα στο ps4 να κάνει connect μέσο pppoe με username cytauser και password cytauser, έτσι είχα nat type 1. τώρα με το ZTE ZXHN H267A δεν μπορώ πλέον,  πως μπορώ να κάνω connect μέσω pppoe πως θα βρω username κα password?


Δες αν το ΖΤΕ έχει επιλογή για ορισμό DMZ και αν ναι, τότε δήλωσε σε αυτό την ΙΡ που έχει το PS4.

----------


## Andreas69k

> Δες αν το ΖΤΕ έχει επιλογή για ορισμό DMZ και αν ναι, τότε δήλωσε σε αυτό την ΙΡ που έχει το PS4.


Το εκανα φιλε αλλα δεν περασε nat type 1. btw το IP να βαλω στο dmz η το mac address? (lan Host) λεει http://prntscr.com/m6y42p

----------


## jkoukos

Την διεύθυνση που έχει το PS4 και η οποία πρέπει να ίδια *πάντα* η ίδια. Θα κάνεις και μία επανεκκίνηση και στα 2.
Επίσης τι πρόβλημα έχεις αν δεν είσαι σε Type1 αλλά σε Type2 όπως με το DMZ;

----------


## geioannou

οταν την διαχείριση του VoIP την εχει το ιδιο το μοντεμ της Vodafone, πισω απο το διαφορετικο VPI/VCI 8/37 φυσικα, τοτε φανταζομαι οτι υπαρχει με καποιο τροπο QoS οπου τα data που χρειαζεται η τηλεφωνια θα ειναι ανεξαρτητα απο αυτα του ινετ για τους ευνόητους λογους για να μην υπαρχουν προβληματα και διακοπες στην τηλεφωνια.
οταν κανουμε bridge την τηλεφωνια και στειλουμε την διαχειρηση του VoIP σε μια αλλη δικη μας συσκευη, λειτουργικο κλπ, τοτε την γινεται με το QoS ?
συνεχιζει να περναει απο το ασφαλες και ανεξαρτητο σε ποιοτητα VPI/VCI 8/37 η απο την στιγμη που καναμε bridge τοτε το VoIP λειτουργει μεσω των data του VPI/VCI 8/35 που ειναι τα data του ινετ με πιθανο προβλημα διακοπών?

και γενικότερα για οσους εχουν κανει bridge την τηλεφωνια, πως εχετε διαχειριστει το θεμα QoS ?

----------


## jkoukos

Με ποιον τρόπο την κάνεις Bridged;
Λογικά στον δικό σου router κάνεις 2 συνδέσεις. Μια για την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο και την άλλη για την τηλεφωνία.
Η δεύτερη είναι bridged και υποχρεωτικά την κάνεις bind με μία και μοναδική θύρα, στην οποία θα κουμπώσει η συσκευή για το VoIP.
Άρα είναι έξω από το QoS της κύριας σύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## Andreas69k

> Την διεύθυνση που έχει το PS4 και η οποία πρέπει να ίδια *πάντα* η ίδια. Θα κάνεις και μία επανεκκίνηση και στα 2.
> Επίσης τι πρόβλημα έχεις αν δεν είσαι σε Type1 αλλά σε Type2 όπως με το DMZ;


Αυτό έκανα τότε. Nat type 2 είναι λες και είσαι moderate πιο ψηλό ping. Όταν ήμουν nat type 1 είχα καλύτερο online game play. Εντωμεταξύ προσπάθησα να μπω σε root access με username root και encrypt το password που έδωσε ένα άλλο άτομο πιο πάνω αλλά από ότι φαίνεται εδώ  στη Κύπρο είναι διαφορετικά. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος πως θα βρω το user&pass ?

----------


## geioannou

> Με ποιον τρόπο την κάνεις Bridged;
> Λογικά στον δικό σου router κάνεις 2 συνδέσεις. Μια για την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο και την άλλη για την τηλεφωνία.
> Η δεύτερη είναι bridged και υποχρεωτικά την κάνεις bind με μία και μοναδική θύρα, στην οποία θα κουμπώσει η συσκευή για το VoIP.
> Άρα είναι έξω από το QoS της κύριας σύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο.


δεν το εχω κανει ακομα. τωρα ετοιμαζομαι να το κανω. αλλα ετσι οπως το λες το καταλαβαινω καλυτερα. αφου θα παρει διευθυνση απο το subnet tou VoIP της vodafone, τοτε ευκολα καταλαβαινεις οτι αφου η δρομολογιση των πακετων της τηλεφωνιας θα πηγαινουν αποκλειστικά απο εκει τοτε δεν γεννάται ζητημα QoS

----------


## Andreas69k

Μάγκες μια βοήθεια σας παρακαλώ. μπήκα στο backup του zte για να κάνω decode και να βρω το κωδικό για root access αλλα η γραφή είναι πολύ περίεργη μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?

       ZXHN H267A V1.0                                                         q³  qÀ    Èù´ÞïŒ~Ü$k.2êu
Ý•}ÕÀ}T °Õ³@ƒüLk·ïšc—“	^tß²OTiîrÂÑ©ó˜Rœ¦m÷¹ú“è^©ÿ—Ãe„ÇÐ|î›™ø®^ß‡‘ÉÒÅÀ¢ëÈøÙà

----------


## JpegXguy

> Μάγκες μια βοήθεια σας παρακαλώ. μπήκα στο backup του zte για να κάνω decode και να βρω το κωδικό για root access αλλα η γραφή είναι πολύ περίεργη μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?
> 
>        ZXHN H267A V1.0                                                         q³  qÀ    Èù´ÞïŒ~Ü$k.2êu
> Ý•}ÕÀ}T °Õ³@ƒüLk·ïšc—“	^tß²OTiîrÂÑ©ó˜Rœ¦m÷¹ú“è^©ÿ—Ãe„ÇÐ|î›™ø®^ß‡‘ÉÒÅÀ¢ëÈøÙà


Το αρχείο είναι κρυπτογραφημένο με AES. Ο κωδικός root είναι στη σελίδα 6

----------


## vmadprofessor

Κωδικος για root στο H267A:  $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!
to H267A υποστηριζεται απο το routerpassview και εμφανιζει ολους τους κωδικους ακομα κια για voip.

----------


## clioII16v

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω 2 πράγματα. 
1) Σε ποιο σημείο αναγράφονται οι κωδικοί για την τηλεφωνία στο config file του ρούτερ;
2) Αν υποθέσουμε οτι βρίσκουμε τους κωδικούς απο το αρχείο, είναι δυνατό να τους βάλουμε σε άλλο router με δυνατότητα voip και να δουλέψει; Ή χρειάζεται να γίνει και κάποια ρύθμιση από τη vodafone απομακρυσμένα;

Ρωτάω γιατί πήρα το fritz 7590, ακόμα βέβαια είμαι με pots αλλά σύντομα θα γυρίσει πιστεύω σε voip οπότε θέλω να δω αν μπορώ τελικά να αξιοποιήσω το voip του Fritz στη Vodafone...

- - - Updated - - -




> Κωδικος για root στο H267A:  $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!
> to H267A υποστηριζεται απο το routerpassview και εμφανιζει ολους τους κωδικους ακομα κια για voip.


κωδικός root: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987% χωρίς το θαυμαστικό στο τέλος...

----------


## jkoukos

Η Vodafone δεν θα σε βοηθήσει και δεν θα κάνει τίποτα απολύτως.
Θα χρειαστείς το username, τον κωδικό και την διεύθυνση του server στην οποία κάνει register η τηλεφωνία. Λογικά όλα αυτά αναφέρονται μέσα στο αρχείο ρυθμίσεων.
Πέραν αυτού, η τηλεφωνία της Vodafone βγαίνει από διαφορετική σύνδεση (VC) και όχι από την ίδια που βγαίνουμε στο διαδίκτυο. Πρέπει λοιπόν να έχει δυνατότητα ο router για επιπλέον ρύθμιση σύνδεσης (Bridged), όπως την έχει το ΖΤΕ.
Στα Fritz υπάρχει αυτή η επιλογή, στις ρυθμίσεις Telephone Numbers > Line Settings > Voice packets. Εδώ ορίζεις την Bridge σύνδεση της τηλεφωνίας, να βγαίνει είτε από άλλο VLAN (σε περίπτωση VDSL) ή VPI/VCI (σε περίπτωση ADSL).

----------


## vmadprofessor

Με το θαυμαστικο στο τελος,ειναι μερος του κωδικου.

για voip φαινεται εδω μεσω του routerpassview,

<Tbl name="VoIPSIPLine" RowCount="10">
<Row No="0">
<DM name="ViewName" val="IGD.SV.VS1.VP1.VL1.LS"/>
<DM name="Enable" val="1"/>
<DM name="AuthUserName" val=""/>
<DM name="AuthPassword" val="1_********"/>
<DM name="DigestUserName" val="+30**********"/>
<DM name="DisplayName" val=""/>
<DM name="Implicit" val="0"/>




αυτο ειναι το μερος οπου φαινεται ο κωδικος του root,περιπου στο μεσο του config,λιγο πιο κατω και για voip.

<Tbl name="DevAuthInfo" RowCount="6">
<Row No="0">
<DM name="ViewName" val="IGD.AU1"/>
<DM name="Enable" val="1"/>
<DM name="AppID" val="1"/>
<DM name="User" val="root"/>
<DM name="Pass" val="$Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!"/>
<DM name="Level" val="1"/>
<DM name="Extra" val=""/>
<DM name="ExtraInt" val="0"/>



τσεκαρετε και το δικο σας config μηπως εχετε διαφορετικο κωδικο.

----------


## clioII16v

> Με το θαυμαστικο στο τελος,ειναι μερος του κωδικου.
> 
> για voip φαινεται εδω μεσω του routerpassview,
> 
> <Tbl name="VoIPSIPLine" RowCount="10">
> <Row No="0">
> <DM name="ViewName" val="IGD.SV.VS1.VP1.VL1.LS"/>
> <DM name="Enable" val="1"/>
> <DM name="AuthUserName" val=""/>
> ...


Εμένα περιέργως δεν έχει θαυμαστικό στο τέλος...Περίεργο! Ευχαριστώ πάντως για το σημείο του voip. Το βρήκα και εγώ, βέβαια σε εμένα δεν αναφέρει τπτ ακόμα...Για να δούμε, από ΟΤΕ μου είχαν πει οτι μάλλον προς το Μάρτη θα αρχίσουν  τις αλλαγες των pots σε voip...Σε κάθε περίπτωση λένε θα έχουν γυρίσει όλες οι γραμμές μέχρι το τέλος του έτους...Οπότε κοντός ψαλμός...

----------


## theopan

> Εμένα περιέργως δεν έχει θαυμαστικό στο τέλος...Περίεργο!


Ούτε σε εμένα έχει θαυμαστικό στο τέλος. Ο κωδικός με τον οποίο μπαίνω σαν root είναι ακριβώς αυτός που έδωσες εσύ και όχι αυτός που δίνει ο vmadprofessor. Έχω PSTN τηλεφωνία εγώ βέβαια (βλέπω κάτι +30 στο config του άρα υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει voip και ίσως αλλάζει ο κωδικός σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις).

----------


## javas76

> Kαλησπέρα, 
> 
> Αυτό ακριβώς μόλις έκανα , είναι σε μορφή pdf και το επισυνάπτω εδώ:
> 
> ΟΔΗΓΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΤΗΣΙΜΟ ΖΤΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΜΟDEM/ROUTER ME AΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ VOIP ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΕΣ VODAFONE VDSL/FIBER
> 
> 
> edit: Στο τέλος του οδηγού ξέχασα να πω ότι μπορούμε να αποσυνδεθούμε πια από το zte , (βγάζουμε το καλώδιο από την κίτρινη θύρα) και το αφήνουμε μόνο με ρεύμα , phone1 , και WAN να είναι συνδεδεμένα. Κάνουμε και ένα restart με τον διακόπτη on/off  και θα μαστε έτοιμοι.
> 
> edit2: Αν υπάρξει κάποια δυσκολία στην εκτέλεση του οδηγού, μπορείτε να μου στέλνετε PM , επίσης αν υπάρξει κάτι λάθος, μπορώ να το τροποποιήσω και να ανεβάσω νέα έκδοση εδώ.


bobi καλησπέρα θα εκτιμούσα μια πιο λεπτομερή περίληψη το τι κάνεις. Το δοκίμασα και δεν το πέτυχα κάτι με το wan στη ρύθμιση μετά που θα γίνει voip. Αν το έχει πετύχει κανείς να μα πεί

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

Καλησπέρα. όταν ανοίξω τις πόρτες στο ρούτερ πρέπει να τις ανοίξω και στο ZTE ? (ZTE μπροστά για voip και TpLink VR600 πίσω για ιντερνετ).
Έχω PS4 και χρειάζομαι κάποιες πόρτες ,θα χρειαστεί να ανοίξω και DMZ και από τα δύο?

----------


## slalom

> Παιδιά ένα χεράκι περικαλώ
> *ΠΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΗ ΚΆΝΟΥΜΕ PORT FORWARD;;;*
> Με αυτά τζίφος πχ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198186
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198187


Στο WAN θα ξαναγραψεις το LAN

Και θα πας DMZ στο On
HSIv 
και απο κατω τη LAN σου



Software Version 
εχω αυτο V1.0.2_VDFS.1T11

ειναι το τελευταιο?

----------


## JpegXguy

> Στο WAN θα ξαναγραψεις το LAN
> 
> Και θα πας DMZ στο On
> HSIv 
> και απο κατω τη LAN σου
> 
> 
> 
> Software Version 
> ...


Καλύτερα να ανοίξει συγκεκριμένες πόρτες αντί για DMZ. Επίσης με port forward μπορεί να έχει πολλούς LAN host

----------


## ancogsxr

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω 2 πράγματα. 
> 1) Σε ποιο σημείο αναγράφονται οι κωδικοί για την τηλεφωνία στο config file του ρούτερ;
> 2) Αν υποθέσουμε οτι βρίσκουμε τους κωδικούς απο το αρχείο, είναι δυνατό να τους βάλουμε σε άλλο router με δυνατότητα voip και να δουλέψει; Ή χρειάζεται να γίνει και κάποια ρύθμιση από τη vodafone απομακρυσμένα;
> 
> Ρωτάω γιατί πήρα το fritz 7590, ακόμα βέβαια είμαι με pots αλλά σύντομα θα γυρίσει πιστεύω σε voip οπότε θέλω να δω αν μπορώ τελικά να αξιοποιήσω το voip του Fritz στη Vodafone...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Χρειαζομαι μια βοηθεια, για το συγκεκριμενο modem.

Θελω να εχω NAT1 για το PlayStation, τωρα εχει ΝΑΤ2 αλλα εδω και ενα μηνα δεν με ακουνε απο το μικροφωνο εκτος και αν με καλεσουν σε private chat.

Δεν ξερω πως να το κανω στο συγκεκριμενο modem.

Οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

Ακομα μπορει να δωσει καποιος μια εγκυρη απαντηση ,στο αν υπαρχει τροπος απενεργοποιησεις του VoiP θα βελτιωσει το ping στο OnLine gaming?

Δεν με ενδιαφερει η χρηση του σταθερου τηλεφωνου.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Παιδες εγω εχω το H268N και οταν παω να διαβασω το config.bin απο το routerpassview δεν το βλεπει...ξερεις κανεις σας καποιο τροπο μπας και το διαβασει;

----------


## stefanidis

Ίσως σε επόμενη αναβάθμιση να το διαβάσει , δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος.

----------


## JpegXguy

> Παιδες εγω εχω το H268N και οταν παω να διαβασω το config.bin απο το routerpassview δεν το βλεπει...ξερεις κανεις σας καποιο τροπο μπας και το διαβασει;


Πάρε το serial του (στο Status information) και βάλε το στο advanced options πριν ανοιξεις το αρχειο

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Πάρε το serial του (στο Status information) και βάλε το στο advanced options πριν ανοιξεις το αρχειο


Το ειχα ηδη κανει αυτο φιλε μου...τεσπα εστειλα το CONFIG στον δημιουργο του προγραμματος μπας και κανει κατι!

----------


## theopan

Το εν λόγω ρούτερ μου τράβηξε μια γερή κόμπλα με το wifi του προχθές. Αποσυνδεόταν ένας led controller που έχω με αποτέλεσμα να μη δουλεύει σωστά το φως, αποσυνδεόταν και επανασυνδεόταν στα καλά καθούμενα ένα google home, αποσυνδέθηκε η τηλεόρασή μου και αρνείτο να επανασυνδεθεί το ίδιο και wifi πολυμηχάνημα. Το κινητό μου περιέργως δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα. Φαίνεται να επανήλθε μόνο αφού έκανα factory reset σήμερα (τα reboot δεν έφεραν κανένα αποτέλεσμα).

----------


## kanenas3

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να ρυθμίσει Yuboto με το H267A;

Σε πιο από τα παρακάτω πεδία βάζω το username και που τον αριθμό; Ο αριθμός μπαίνει με +30, με 30 ή σκέτος;

SIP Account

Authorization Username

----------


## gllafas

επειδη ειχαμε καποια βλαβη που εμαθα εκ των υστερων στο δικτυο του οτε, εκανα reset το ηδη rootαρισμενο router.ελα ομως που τωρα που βαζω user:root δεν μου δεχεται το pass $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%.
υπαρχει καποια λυση?

----------


## jkoukos

Με το routerpassview δοκίμασες να τον βρεις;

----------


## kanenas3

> επειδη ειχαμε καποια βλαβη που εμαθα εκ των υστερων στο δικτυο του οτε, εκανα reset το ηδη rootαρισμενο router.ελα ομως που τωρα που βαζω user:root δεν μου δεχεται το pass $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%.
> υπαρχει καποια λυση?


Σε εμένα ο κωδικός root είναι ο $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!

Δοκίμασε τον

----------


## gllafas

Δοκιμασα και με το ! στο τελος αλλα τιποτα

----------


## theopan

> επειδη ειχαμε καποια βλαβη που εμαθα εκ των υστερων στο δικτυο του οτε, εκανα reset το ηδη rootαρισμενο router.ελα ομως που τωρα που βαζω user:root δεν μου δεχεται το pass $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%.
> υπαρχει καποια λυση?


Αυτός είναι ο κωδικός σε εμένα *$Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%*
Δεν αλλάζει μόνο το θαυμαστικό στο τέλος σε σχέση με το δικό σου όπως βλέπεις.

edit: Ώπα τώρα βλέπω ότι για κάποιο λόγο ενώ το γράφω σωστά όταν στέλνω το ποστ αλλάζει! Δολλάριο, εννέα, οκτώ, εφτά επί τοις εκατό είναι τα τελευταία ψηφία.
Τώρα κατάλαβα τι γίνεται! Βλέπει το σήμα  του δολλαρίου μπροστά (string) και πάει το φόρουμ για κάποιο λόγο -νομίζοντας ότι βάζουμε νόμισμα- και κάνει μετατροπή ...σε Ευρώ!

----------


## gllafas

ευχαρισω αλλα ακαρπες οι προσπαθειες.καλα να παθω που εκανα reset

----------


## theopan

> ευχαρισω αλλα ακαρπες οι προσπαθειες.καλα να παθω που εκανα reset


Δεν έχει σχέση με το reset που έκανες. Κι εγώ έκανα πριν καμιά εβδομάδα και δεν έχω πρόβλημα, μπαίνω κανονικά σαν root. Κάτι κάνεις λάθος. Γράψε τον κωδικό προσεκτικά γράμμα-γράμμα και όχι με copy-paste.

----------


## jkoukos

Θα επαναλάβω το ερώτημα. Δοκίμασες το routerpassview;

----------


## gllafas

> Θα επαναλάβω το ερώτημα. Δοκίμασες το routerpassview;


Διαβασα τη διαδικασια αλλα δεν καταλαβα τι πρεπει να κανω ακριβως.κατεβασα το config bin απο το μενου του ρουτερ και μετα το ετρεξα μεσω routerpassview αλλα δεν ξερω απο κει και περα τι κανω

- - - Updated - - -

τελος παντων θα κρατησω αυτο ως ρουτερ.
ενα αλλο προβλημα της γραμμης ειναι οτι στα διαφορα speedtest πιανω 6-7Mbps στο down και 4 περιπου στο up (50/5 συνδεση).η συνδεση του pc με το ρουτερ γινετα μεσω powerline της devolo οπου και η ταχυτητα μεταξυ των 2 powerline εμφανιζεται στα 130mbps.
αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα μου:

Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 5117/51198 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 51347/116652 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 39.5/14.6 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 12.4/5.9 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 9.5/11.5 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 3/1537 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/7 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/5.2 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 8 h 25 min 43 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/16436 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 3/14425

κατι δεν παει καλα με τα errors. σωστα?
εντωμεταξυ ειχε ερθει γνωστος μου με εναν μετρητη μαζι του, καθως δουλευει ως εξωτερικος συνεργατης της voda, στο σπιτι μου για να αναλυσει τη γραμμη.
εκανε μετρησεις κατω στον πινακα της πολυκατοικιας και εδω στο σπιτι εσωτερικα και μου ειπε οτι απο την καμπινα μεχρι τον πινακα κατω ειναι οκ η γραμμη.

----------


## vaggoulas

Βγάλε τα powerlines και μέτρα ξανά με καλώδιο

----------


## gllafas

> Βγάλε τα powerlines και μέτρα ξανά με καλώδιο


ειχες δικαιο.48 down με 4,7 up εφτασε.επειδη εχω αποσταση με το ρουτερ δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση λογικα.και νομιζα οτι με τα powerlines ειδικα της devolo θα ελαχιστοποιουσα τις απωλειες

----------


## slalom

> ευχαρισω αλλα ακαρπες οι προσπαθειες.καλα να παθω που εκανα reset


Ο κωδικος που ειχε, πριν τον αλλαξω


```
$Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!
```

----------


## gllafas

> Ο κωδικος που ειχε, πριν τον αλλαξω
> 
> 
> ```
> $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!
> ```


Τιποτα ουτε με αυτο

----------


## theopan

> Τιποτα ουτε με αυτο


Ανοιξε με το routerpassview το config.bin που τράβηξες και έσωσες και κάνε find για DM name="SSH_PassWord".
Δίπλα στο val= (και εντός εισαγωγικών) θα σου έχει το root password. Λογκάρεις στο ρούτερ με user: root και pass αυτό που σου λέει εκεί.

----------


## gllafas

> Ανοιξε με το routerpassview το config.bin που τράβηξες και έσωσες και κάνε find για DM name="SSH_PassWord".
> Δίπλα στο val= (και εντός εισαγωγικών) θα σου έχει το root password. Λογκάρεις στο ρούτερ με user: root και pass αυτό που σου λέει εκεί.


 :Worthy: 
χαχαχα
τελικα ηταν τοσο ευκολο.σε ευχαριστω.
το περιεργο ειναι οτι μου ειχε κρατησει ως password ενα απο τα προηγουμενα που ειχα επιλεξει πριν το reset και επειδη νομιζα οτι με το reset το ρουτερ επανερχεται στην αρχικη κατασταση δεν μου περασε απο το μυαλο να βαλω αυτο το pass

----------


## theopan

> χαχαχα
> τελικα ηταν τοσο ευκολο.σε ευχαριστω.
> το περιεργο ειναι οτι μου ειχε κρατησει ως password ενα απο τα προηγουμενα που ειχα επιλεξει πριν το reset και επειδη νομιζα οτι με το reset το ρουτερ επανερχεται στην αρχικη κατασταση δεν μου περασε απο το μυαλο να βαλω αυτο το pass


Τελικά όμως με ποιό password σου δούλεψε; Έχεις άλλο εσύ από αυτό που σου δώσαμε στα τελευταία posts και δουλεύει σε όλους μας;

----------


## gllafas

> Τελικά όμως με ποιό password σου δούλεψε; Έχεις άλλο εσύ από αυτό που σου δώσαμε στα τελευταία posts και δουλεύει σε όλους μας;


ο κωδικός που εντόπισε το routerpassview και με τον οποίο έκανα login ως χρήστης root μετά από τις οδηγίες που μου έδωσες ήταν ένας από αυτούς που είχα επιλέξει να αλλάξω μέσω του account management αμέσως μετά την 1η πετυχημένη προσπάθεια εισόδου με τον κωδικό *$Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%*.
Δηλαδή μετά το reset που έκανα το zte δεν το διέγραψε από τη "μνήμη" του. 
Και επειδή μου πέρασε και εμένα η σκέψη ότι μάλλον δεν έκανα σωστά το reset τις προάλλες η σκέψη αυτή δεν αποδείχθηκε αληθής αφού μετά το reset το pass για τον χρήστη admin επανήλθε στο αρχικό (admin) ενώ και αυτό το είχα αλλάξει.

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης ένα άλλο θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω με το ρουτερ της zte είναι όσον αφορά το port forward.
Για να ανοίξω μια θύρα σε συγκεκριμένη εσωτερική ip για την οποια συσκευή θέλω να έχω remote access θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσω το dmz που από όσο έχω διαβάσει δεν ειναι και το καλύτερο πράγμα.
Πρέπει να κάνω κάποια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση για να λειτουργήσει το port forward?

----------


## zeronero

Έχω αρκετά Port forwarding χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνω τίποτα ιδιαίτερο.

----------


## slalom

Εμενα μονο με DMZ μου δουλεψε (remote desktop)

----------


## JpegXguy

Τον αλλάζουν με TR-069. Και εγώ το έπαθα όπως τον φίλο, και ήταν τελείως διαφορετικός μετά. routerpassview, και όταν σταματήσει να δουλεύει απλά κάντε επαναφορά κάποιου παλαιότερου config.bin. Γι'αυτό κρατήστε το config.bin τώρα που ξερετε τον κωδικό

----------


## tsatali22

Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορώ να συνδέσω το κύριο ρούτερ μου μέσω lan με το h267a και να συνδέσω κάποιον πάροχο voip ώστε να μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο;

----------


## ekoul

καλημερα

εχω και εγω το ίδιο μόντεμ/ρουτερ αλλά απο την κυπριακή cyta (έλληνας αλλά είμαι κύπρο τώρα) και θα ήθελα να μπω ως διαχειριστής

έχω διαβάσει ένα μεγάλο μερος απο την συζήτηση εδώ, έχω ανοίξει την config.bin με το routerpassview (έβαλα τν σειριακό αριθμό του μόντεμ για να κάνει την αποκωδικοποίηση και μου το έχει ανοίξει στο text mode – ascii – παρόλα αυτά κανένα password από όσα έχω βρει δεν λειτουργεί
πχ από το config.bin: 
<DM name="User" val="cytaadmin"/>
<DM name="Pass" val="cyta_@AP"/>

Το "cyta_@AP" όμως δεν με βάζει (με username: cytaadmin) και πολλές άλλες προσπάθειες 
Κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα?

όλο το αρχειο εδώ https://www.pastiebin.com/5cbdc373b0a24

----------


## slalom

Για βαλε αυτα

<DM name="TS_UName" val="root"/>
<DM name="TS_UPwd" val="cytAR00t"/>

----------


## ekoul

Ευχαριστώ

τα είχα δοκιμάσει, τα έβαλα πάλι με copy/paste απο notepad για να μην γίνει λάθος και δεν με βάζει... με έχει ψιλοτρελἀνει..

- - - Updated - - -

Ίσως το πιο εύκολο θα ήταν να μπορούσε κάποιος να μου στείλει μια config.bin με γνωστή πρόσβαση και να την πέρναγα?

----------


## JpegXguy

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα δεχτεί config.bin από άλλη συσκευή. Κοιτάει το serial. Τουλάχιστον δεν είχε δουλέψει με ZTE Speedport Entry 2i που είχα δοκιμάσει

----------


## paanos

Αν είναι ίδιο μοντέλο δουλεύει.

----------


## ekoul

μπορεί καποιος που έχει το αρχειο να μου το στείλει να δοκιμασω? το μοντέλο μου είναι ZXHN H267A V1.0

----------


## JpegXguy

> Αν είναι ίδιο μοντέλο δουλεύει.


Έτσι νόμιζα και εγώ άλλα δε δούλεψε. Αρχεία από 2 διαφορετικά Entry 2i. Ίσως να χρησιμοποίησα κάπου λάθος αρχείο

----------


## tgi

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα
αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ ένα πρόβλημα με τον εν λόγο router 
στις ρυθμίσεις του DHCP Server εκτός από το διαφορετικό range που βάζω (192.168.1.100-150) βάζω και άλλους dns (umbrella της cisco) για να κάνω url filtering!
το θέμα είναι ότι οι υπολογιστές και τα τηλέφωνα που συνδέονται στον router παίρνουν εκτός από τα δύο dns που έχω δηλώσω, και ένα τρίτο που είναι του router. Δηλαδή : 
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::1%15
                                             208.67.222.222
                                             208.67.220.220
                                             192.168.1.1
                                             fe80::1%15
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

ξέρει κανένας καποιο τρόπο να μην βάζει τον τρίτο dns?
πήρα τηλεφωνο την voda και δεν μου έδωσε λύση!

Εν το μεταξύ στον προηγούμενο router της cyta που  είχα , ZTE H201L δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με τις δηλώσεις των dns! όλα δουλευαν μια χαρά 
ο λόγος που το άλλαξα είναι γιατί την τελευταία εβδομαδα τα είχε παίξει το wifi και έκανε διακοπές!
Ετσι, αν καποιος έχει αυτό το παλιό router και δεν τον χρειάζεται, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για να μου τον δώσει, αν δεν βρεθεί λύση με τον H267N.

----------


## dreamkey

Πώς μπορώ σ' αυτό το router να πάρω καινούρια εξωτερική IP  χωρίς να αποσυνδέσω & επανασυνδέσω το καλώδιο από την πρίζα ή να κάνω επανεκκίνηση; Να γίνει δηλαδή μέσα από το menu του router;

----------


## slalom

Πατα το restart

----------


## dreamkey

> Πατα το restart


Πού είναι αυτό; Εννοείς το Reboot ;

----------


## slalom

Ναι αυτο

----------


## dreamkey

Το reboot αργεί πάααρα πολύ. Κάτι που να γίνεται γρήγορα όπως στο NetFaster που είχα πριν. 
Πατούσες "Disconnect" και σε 20 δευτερόλεπτα είχες καινούρια IP!

----------


## theopan

> Το reboot αργεί πάααρα πολύ. Κάτι που να γίνεται γρήγορα όπως στο NetFaster που είχα πριν. 
> Πατούσες "Disconnect" και σε 20 δευτερόλεπτα είχες καινούρια IP!


Το ίδιο θα κάνεις κι εδώ λοιπόν. Δεν χρειάζεται restart. Κάνεις disconnect το PPP session και reconnect στη συνέχεια. Το πως γίνεται αυτό στο ρούτερ που δηλώνεις ότι έχεις στο προφίλ σου (αν έχεις αυτό) δεν το ξέρω γιατί εγώ έχω ΖΤΕ. Ψάξτο.

Υ.Γ. Επίσης αν έχεις το Η300s γράφεις σε λάθος τόπικ.

----------


## dreamkey

Έχω και τα δύο router, η ερώτησή μου αφορά το ZTE H267A. 
Στο DSL Connection Status έχει Release/Renew μόνο για VoIP και για IPTV, για HSI δεν έχει.
Από πού αλλού γίνεται;

----------


## theopan

> Έχω και τα δύο router, η ερώτησή μου αφορά το ZTE H267A. 
> Στο DSL Connection Status έχει Release/Renew μόνο για VoIP και για IPTV, για HSI δεν έχει.
> Από πού αλλού γίνεται;


Αν μπεις σαν root στην καρτέλα DSL μπορείς να κάνεις off και ξανά on το VLAN.

----------


## dreamkey

Αυτό με το VLAN λειτουργεί και μάλιστα πολύ γρήγορα. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Κάτι ακόμα. Ενώ έχω internet κανονικά, το led του internet είναι μόνιμα σβηστό. Γίνεται κόκκινο αν υπάρξει καμιά αποσύνδεση αλλά πράσινο δεν γίνεται ποτέ!  
Εκτός από το να έχει χαλάσει το led, μπορεί να ωφείλεται σε κάτι άλλο;  :Thinking:

----------


## kanenas3

Έχει καταφέρει κανένας να κάνει το ZTE ZXHN H267A να παίξει με Yuboto;;;

----------


## slalom

Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα φανταζομαι μπαινεις με root ε?

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα φανταζομαι μπαινεις με root ε?


Ναι με root μπαίνω αλλά για κάποιον λόγο δεν κάνει σύνδεση στη Yuboto ενώ ένα Linksys ATA παίζει μια χαρά

----------


## to Pontiki

> Ναι με root μπαίνω αλλά για κάποιον λόγο δεν κάνει σύνδεση στη Yuboto ενώ ένα Linksys ATA παίζει μια χαρά


Δοκίμασα και γω να συνδέσω την intertelecom ή την CallingCredit αλλά τίποτα. Στο 788 έπαιζαν κανονικά και οι δυο.

----------


## kanenas3

> Δοκίμασα και γω να συνδέσω την intertelecom ή την CallingCredit αλλά τίποτα. Στο 788 έπαιζαν κανονικά και οι δυο.


Είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων ή ρούτερ άραγε; 

Κανείς άλλος για δοκιμή...;;;

----------


## to Pontiki

> Είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων ή ρούτερ άραγε; 
> 
> Κανείς άλλος για δοκιμή...;;;


Στις ρυθμίσεις voip το συγκεκριμένο zte έχεις πολύ περισσότερες παραμέτρους σε σχέση με το 788 μου. Όποτε κάτι παίζει εκεί. Αν ήταν θέμα Vodafone δεν θα έπαιζε το voip τρίτου παρόχου με κανένα ρουτερ.

----------


## geioannou

Ηρθε η ωρα περα απο το Bridge mode στο ιντερνετ, να φτιαξω και την τηλεφωνια σε Bridge mode και να την περασω στο freepbx.
Ακολουθωντας τις οδηγίες, έφτιαξα ενα νεο Voip με DSL Transfer Mode: PTM, Type: Bridge Connection, VLAN: On, VLAN ID: 837 και όρισα να βγαινει απο την LAN2 του ZTE. Αυτο το ρίχνω σε ενα mikrotik οπου με dhcp client παιρνω IP απο το subnet της Vodafone τάξεως 10.XXX.XX.X. Εφτιαξα και ενα κανόνα στο MK οπου το λεω οτι ολα τα 10.XXX.XX.0 (το Voip subnet της Vodafone) να βγαινουν απο την ether του MK που παιρνει το Voip Bridge.
Μεχρι εκει καλώς λοιπον.
Μετα στο freepbx εφτιαξα ενα SIP Trunk με τα παρακατω στοιχεια.

username=sip:210XXXXXXX@ngn.hol.net
secret=XXXXXX
port=5060
insecure=very
host=ngn.hol.net
fromuser=sip: 210XXXXXXX@ngn.hol.net
fromdomain=ngn.hol.net
outboundproxy=zte.ngn.hol.net
dtmfmode=rfc2833
disallow=all
allow=alaw
context=from-trunk

και string sip: 210XXXXXXX@ngn.hol.net:<XXXXXX>@ngn.hol.net/sip: 210XXXXXXX@ngn.hol.net

κανονικα μεχρι εδω και αν δεν εχω ξεχασει θα επρεπε να ειχε κανει register το No στο freepbx.
Αλλα δεν κανει τιποτα !!!
δεν ξερω καν που μπορει να ειναι το λαθος. δεν ξερω καν εαν μπορει το freepbx μπορει να δει τον SIP Server της vodafone μιας και δεν ξερω και που να τον κανω ping.
για πειτε, τι εχω ξεχασει ?

Πριν 2-3 ημερες που εκανα τις δοκιμες, μπαινοντας μεσα ειδα οτι ειχαν αλλαξει το root password. Λογο του οτι ειχα κρατησει το config.bin επανεφερα την κατασταση. υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου εχουν αλλαξει τους κωδικους του VoIP και για αυτο να μην παιζει ?

----------


## jkoukos

α. Δοκίμασε απ' ευθείας το FreePBX στην LAN2 του ZTE.
β. Επιβεβαίωσε αν ο κωδικός είναι σωστός. Λογικά πρέπει να φαίνεται στο αρχείο ρυθμίσεων του ΖΤΕ.

----------


## geioannou

> α. Δοκίμασε απ' ευθείας το FreePBX στην LAN2 του ZTE.
> β. Επιβεβαίωσε αν ο κωδικός είναι σωστός. Λογικά πρέπει να φαίνεται στο αρχείο ρυθμίσεων του ΖΤΕ.


εχεις δικιο. ειναι σωστο να το ριξω απευθειας για να δω αν παιζει. δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερω βεβαια γιατι το freepbx ειναι raspberry, οπου δεν εχει δευτερη LAN, πραγμα που σημαινει οτι θα του βαλω ενα USB to LAN, οπου θα πρεπει μεσα απο κονσολα να του ορισω να παρει IP απο DHCP την στιγμη που η eth0 εχει static.
θα το προσπαθησω ομως και θα επανελθω...

----------


## cb_papi

Εγώ τα πεδία που έχεις ως sip:210XXXXXXX@ngn.hol.net στο configuration τα έχω 210XXXXXXX
Δοκίμασε και αυτό.

----------


## geioannou

λοιπον.
ο DHCP CLIENT στο MK εχει παρει IP απο το VoIP subnet της Vodafone. Εαν κανω διπλο κλικ επανω στην εγγραφη του DHCP CLIENT και παω στην τριτη καρτελα STATUS, εκει μας εχει σε ενα πεδιο "DHCP Server" οπου μας εχει μια IP οπου ειναι ο DHCH SERVER του VoIP της Vodafone. δεν ξερω εαν σε αυτη την IP ειναι και ο SIP SERVER, αλλα ααυτη την IP την κανω ping και απο το PC (command line) και απο το MK και απο το freePBX. Ως εκ τουτου καταλαβαινω οτι τουλαχιστον η δρομολογιση ειναι ενταξει με την εννοια οτι δεν μενει μεσα στο τοπικο μου δικτυο και πηγαινει προς Vodafone μερια. Βεβαια δεν ξερω την IP του ngn.hol.net πραγμα που δεν μπορω να πω με βεβαιωτητα οτι φτανω σε αυτον.

*cb_papi*, εκανα την αλλαγη που ειπες μιας και ετσι ειχες αναφερει πριν απο μηνες στο θρεντ και ειπα να το κανω. Δεν αλλαξε κατι. Απο το freePBX παίρνω "ngn.hol.net:5060 Y 210ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ 120 Request Sent"

Δεν μπορω να ξερω τι φταιει!
το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι μηπως λογο του οτι οπως ειπα παραπανω, μολις πηγα εχτες να μπω στο ZTE με root access διαπίστωσα οτι τον root password τον ειχαν αλλαξει. Ειχαν μπει δηλαδη μεσα με το ειχαν αλλαξει μεσω remote managment. Φοβαμαι λοιπον μηπως επειδη ειδαν οτι εχω γυρισει σε bridge mode to internet, μαζι με την αλλαγη κωδικου, εκαναν και αλλαγη των password της τηλεφωνιας. Δυστυχως εριξα μεσα αμεσως το παλιο config και το επανεφερα, αλλα δεν πηρα backup το νεο config για να μπορεσω να εχω την επιλογη του να δω τις οποιες πιθανες αλλαγες.

Δεν ξερω τι αλλο μπορω να κανω. για την ωρα δεν μου ερχεται κατι.
εχει κανείς να προτείνει η να σκεφτει κατι ?
να πω επίσης οτι η IP που παιρνω απο την Vodafone ειναι 10.209.ΧΧ.ΧΧΧ/20
ξερουμε μηπως την IP του ngn.hol.net για να μπορεσω να δω εαν όντως την φτανω ? γιατι κανοντας ping το ngn.hol.net δεν βγανει πουθενα κατι το οποιο ειναι λογικο μιας και δεν υπαρχουν οι αναλογοι DNS.
Οσοι το εχετε υλοποιησει πως φτανεται εκει ?

*Υ.Γ.* Βεβαια τωρα που το ξανα σκεφτομαι, εαν ειχαν αλλαξει κωδικους της τηλεφωνιας δεν θα μπορουσε να λειτουγισει και να κανει register το ΖΤΗ και να δωσει τηλεφωνια απο το Phone1!!
Σωστα δεν τα λεω!!

Εαν ειναι ετσι τοτε κατι δεν παει καλα η με την επικοινωνια με τον SIP SERVER η με το condig του freePBX!

----------


## geioannou

τις δυο προηγουμενες ημερες εκανα οτι μπορουσα να μεταφερω την τηλεφωνια σπο το μοντεμ στο freepbx, αλλα τελικα δεν τα καταφερα.
εκανα ολη την υλοποιηση που ειχαν περιγραψει αλλα μελη αλλα χωρις επιτυχια.
Έστησα απο την αρχη το freepbx οπου με στατικες ρουτες εστελνα την δρομολογιση σε Mikrotik. απο το MK η δρομολογιση προς την Vodafone γινοταν σωστα. εκανα ping το dhcp της Vodafone και για μεγαλητερη ασφαλεια το ΜΚ δεν εβγαινε στο ιντερνετ για να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα μπορουν να φυγουν προς αλλου πακετα.
Δυστυχως register δεν εκανε ποτε! απογοητευτικα μιας και τελικα δεν ξερω που ειναι το προβλημα!
Οποιος εχει κανει την υλοποιηση και μπορει να βοηθησει θα ημουν ευγνώμον! ποστερετε εδω, πμ, να μιλησουμε μπας και βγαζω καμια ακρη!!!!(((((

----------


## sdikr

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν βάλει και κλείδωμα μέσω mac address για το registration

----------


## geioannou

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν βάλει και κλείδωμα μέσω mac address για το registration


αμα εχουν κανει τετοιο πραγμα!!!!
θα βρω ενα αλλο μοντεμ να βαλω στην θεση για να δω εαν θα κανει register η τηλεφωνια.

Υ.Γ. και με το x-lite δοκιμασα αλλα τιποτα.
Μου κανει εντυπωση και απορια παντως, οσοι εχετε κανει την υλοποιηση, τον ngn.hol.net sip server της vodafone, πως τον φτανετε χωρις DNS ?

----------


## geioannou

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν βάλει και κλείδωμα μέσω mac address για το registration


βρηκα και εβαλα αλλο μοντεμ της Vodafone επανω στην γραμμη και η τηλεφωνια συγχρωνισε κει λειτουργισε κανονικα.
Οπως καταλαβαινω επιτρεπει το σηστημα να κανει register η τηλεφωνια και σε αλλη MAC address.
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω λοιπον που ειναι το προβλημα και δεν μου παιζει με τον αστερισκο.

Που ειστε ρε παιδια οσοι το εχετε υλοποιησει να δωσετε καμια συμβουλη !!!!

----------


## sdikr

> βρηκα και εβαλα αλλο μοντεμ της Vodafone επανω στην γραμμη και η τηλεφωνια συγχρωνισε κει λειτουργισε κανονικα.
> Οπως καταλαβαινω επιτρεπει το σηστημα να κανει register η τηλεφωνια και σε αλλη MAC address.
> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω λοιπον που ειναι το προβλημα και δεν μου παιζει με τον αστερισκο.
> 
> Που ειστε ρε παιδια οσοι το εχετε υλοποιησει να δωσετε καμια συμβουλη !!!!


Σε άλλη mac address συσκευής της vodafone όμως

----------


## geioannou

> Σε άλλη mac address συσκευής της vodafone όμως


ενταξει, εαν εχουν βαλει φιλτρο να φιλτραρουν ΜΟΝΟ MAC addresses της Vodafone, ok. τι να πω!
αλλα απο την αλλη, μονο σε εμενα!!

δεν ξερω τι αλλο μπορω να κανω για να δω εαν ειναι θεμα Vodafone το οτι δεν αφηνει το registration η ειναι θεμα δικης μου υλοποιησης!!

----------


## dimangelid

> ενταξει, εαν εχουν βαλει φιλτρο να φιλτραρουν ΜΟΝΟ MAC addresses της Vodafone, ok. τι να πω!
> αλλα απο την αλλη, μονο σε εμενα!!
> 
> δεν ξερω τι αλλο μπορω να κανω για να δω εαν ειναι θεμα Vodafone το οτι δεν αφηνει το registration η ειναι θεμα δικης μου υλοποιησης!!


Δοκίμασε όπως είπε ο jkoukos να βάλεις το FreePBX κατευθείαν στο lan2 του modem/router της Vodafone.

----------


## geioannou

> Δοκίμασε όπως είπε ο jkoukos να βάλεις το FreePBX κατευθείαν στο lan2 του modem/router της Vodafone.





> α. Δοκίμασε απ' ευθείας το FreePBX στην LAN2 του ZTE.
> β. Επιβεβαίωσε αν ο κωδικός είναι σωστός. Λογικά πρέπει να φαίνεται στο αρχείο ρυθμίσεων του ΖΤΕ.


το εχω κανει και αυτο, αλλα δυστυχως δεν κανει register με τιποτα. Κανω ping στο 10αρι του VoIP της Vodafone, αλλα τιποτε αλλο. Μου βγαζει reguest sent. Η μονη διαφορα που εχω με την υλοποιηση του cb_papi ειναι οτι εγω δεν εχω διαγραψει τα αρχεια για το ινετ γιατι το ιντερνετ δεν το εχω σε Bridge αλλα το εχω σε Passthrough. Μιας και το ιντερνετ δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την τηλεφωνια λογικα δεν εχει αυτο καμια σχεση. Απλος το αναφερω!!!
Η θα πρεπει να μιλησω με καποιον που εχει κανει την υλοποιηση για να το κοιταξουμε ξανα μαζι εντελως βημα βημα, αλλα δεν εχει εμφανιστει κανεις αυτες τις ημερες η θα πρεπει να δοκιμαστει ο εξοπλισμός μου (freePBX + Mikrotik) σε καποια αλλη γραμμη με VDSL Vodafone με VoIP για να ελεγχθει η περιπτωση του να ειναι κλειδωμενο προφιλ ισως μεσω της MAC.
εγω πρόθυμος ειμαι να ερθει και καποιος στο χωρο μου για να τσεκαρουμε και τον δικο του εξοπλισμο. κερναω και καφεδακι!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## christostz03

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

μόλις συνδέθηκα στο VDSL δίκτυο της WIND (50 down/5 up) και θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το συγκεκριμένο cpe.
Το έδινε - δεν ξέρω αν συνεχίζει να το δίνει - η VF και μου το έδωσε ένας φίλος που το είχε όταν είχε συνδεθεί εκείνος στη VF.

Ξέρει κάποιος φίλος τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω?
Έχω κάνει factory defaults

Θα παίξει στο δίκτυο της WIND?


Επίσης, επειδή έχω το TP-LINK TD-W8970 με του οποίου την εμβέλεια είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Όμως είναι ADSL2+ και η γραμμή πλέον είναι VDSL.
MΠορώ να εκμεταλευτώ το Wifi από το TP-LINK και όχι από το 267 αν και είναι ADSL? Αν ναι πως ? ποιο από τα δύο θα πρέπει να κάνω bridge ?

Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη αλλά είμαι άσχετος,

----------


## slalom

Περιοχη?
Ποιος εχει την καμπινα?

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτόματα κάθε συσκευή δουλεύει μόνο με το δίκτυο του παρόχου που την έχει δώσει. Σε άλλον είναι φυσικό να χρειάζεται χειροκίνητες ρυθμίσεις.
Αν όμως έχεις και VoIP τηλεφωνία, δεν θα δουλέψει, παρά μόνο το DSL.
Μπορείς να βάλεις το 8970 πίσω από το ΖΤΕ, είτε ως router είτε ως απλό switch και ΑΡ. Ανάλογα τι θέλεις να κάνεις.

----------


## christostz03

Καλημέρα,

μένω αρτέμιδα, όρια με δήμο ραφήνας, κοντά στην αρίωνος, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος.

Σήμερα έμαθα από τεχνικό του οτε, ότι η καμπίνα από την οποία παίρνω vdsl είναι μακριά (η καμπίνα είναι του οτε και τηλεφωνία παίρνω από wind), και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να μου προσφέρει 50 παραμόνο το πολύ 11 !!!!
Οι κερατάδες στην WIND όταν ενημερώνουν για μια προσφορά δεν γνωρίζουν τεχνικά αν μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν αυτό που προσφέρουν ; Ρητορικό προφανώς το ερώτημα ...
Αναμένω τώρα να μου τηλ από WIND να με ενημερώσουν, ώστε να λάβουν ένα "χεστήριο" περιποιημένο !!!!
Εν τω μεταξύ, με ADSL2+ έπαιζα στα 2,5ΜΒ θα τους πω να βρούν τρόπο να παίζω στα 11 και φυσικά με τιμή ADSL αφού VDSL ουσιαστικά δεν παίζω ...

Τηλεφωνία έχω POTS όχι VoIP

1) Αν θέλω να βάλω μόνο ZTE σετάρω (για VDSL) ptm, 835 vlan, 1492 mtu σωστά και φυσικά username/password για το pppoe, σωστά ?
2) Αν θέλω να βάλω το TP-LINK πίσω από το technicolor που μου δίνουν ή πίσω από το zte , για να εκμεταλευτώ το wifi του TP-LINK, αρκεί στο TP-LINK να απενεργοποιήσω το DHCP server ή χρειάζεται και κάτι περαιτέρω, τόσο στο cpe που θα βάλω στην τηλ πρίζα όσο και σε αυτό που θα κουμπώσει πίσω από αυτό (δηλ το TP-LINK)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την βοήθεια, αλλά δεν έχω σχετική εμπειρία, και πολλές φορές με μπερδεύουν οι ορολογίες.

----------


## jkoukos

Δες εδώ τι πρέπει να κάνεις για να παίξει το TP-Link ως απλό switch και ΑΡ.

----------


## Readiness

Μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος οτι το ρουτερ δειχνει μονο connected devices απο το SSID1 ή SSID5  και μόνο αυτά? SSID2 πχ δεν δειχνει.

----------


## slalom

Το SSID2 το ανοιξες?
Εγω βλεπω μονο το 1 και το 5 ανοιχτα

----------


## Readiness

Nαι προφανως, το ανοιξα και συνδεομαι κανονικα...

----------


## slalom

Και που βλεπεις connected devices?

----------


## kanenas3

Λοιπόν...πριν από λίγο ανακάλυψα γιατί δεν έπαιζε οι Voip θύρες με τη Yuboto και πιθανότατα είναι και ο λόγος για τα θέματα που έχουν και άλλοι εδώ στα σεταρίσματα με Asterisk κτλ.

Η αλλαγή που έκανα στο Service List από INTERNET που ήταν σε INTERNET_VOIP ήταν αυτό που χρειαζόταν. Ξαφνικά χωρίς να αλλάξω τίποτα στις ρυθμίσεις Voip η γραμμή έκανε επιτέλους register.

----------


## sdikr

> Λοιπόν...πριν από λίγο ανακάλυψα γιατί δεν έπαιζε οι Voip θύρες με τη Yuboto και πιθανότατα είναι και ο λόγος για τα θέματα που έχουν και άλλοι εδώ στα σεταρίσματα με Asterisk κτλ.
> 
> Η αλλαγή που έκανα στο Service List από INTERNET που ήταν σε INTERNET_VOIP ήταν αυτό που χρειαζόταν. Ξαφνικά χωρίς να αλλάξω τίποτα στις ρυθμίσεις Voip η γραμμή έκανε επιτέλους register.


το service internet_voip τι vpi/vci (ή id) έχει;

----------


## Readiness

> Και που βλεπεις connected devices?


Όπως είπα, με βλεπω μονο οταν μπαινω στα ssid1 ή ssid5, και όχι οταν μπαίνω σε οποιοδήποτε απο τα υπόλοιπα, 
τα οποια παιζουν κανονικα..απλα δε με βλεπω στους clients.

----------


## kanenas3

> το service internet_voip τι vpi/vci (ή id) έχει;


Στην περίπτωση μου δεν υπάρχουν γιατί κάνω bridge από τη WAN που κουμπώνει η HTelco. Γενικότερα δεν αλλάζεις τίποτα άλλο πέρα από το να γυρίσεις το Internet σε Internet_Voip.

----------


## loypis

βρε παιδια σωστε με γιατι θα τρελλαθω!!!
Μετα την αναβάθμιση  της τηλεφωνικης γραμμης μου σε VDSL στην NOVA μου εστειλαν το router ZTE  ZXHN H267N ενω ολες οι συσκευες στο σπιτι συνδέονται κανονικα στο internet ..κινητα ,ταμπλετ .tv box δεν μπορουν να συνδεθουν μεταξυ τους ασυρματα ..δηλαδη το κινητο με το laptop μεσω wifi, το κινητο να κανει mirroring στο tv box, το laptop με τον ασυρματο εκτυπωτη..και αλλα.. πια ρυθμιση ειναι αυτη στο router που πρεπει να κανω?..η τεχνικη υποστήριξη της nova μου ειπε οτι δεν μπορουν να με βοηθήσουν γιατι δεν ξερουν και μου εδωσαν ενα τηλεφωνο της αντιπροσωπειας της ΖΤΕ μηπως βρω κανεναν τεχνικο που να γνωριζει..
ευχαριστω

----------


## dimangelid

> βρε παιδια σωστε με γιατι θα τρελλαθω!!!
> Μετα την αναβάθμιση  της τηλεφωνικης γραμμης μου σε VDSL στην NOVA μου εστειλαν το router ZTE  ZXHN H267N ενω ολες οι συσκευες στο σπιτι συνδέονται κανονικα στο internet ..κινητα ,ταμπλετ .tv box δεν μπορουν να συνδεθουν μεταξυ τους ασυρματα ..δηλαδη το κινητο με το laptop μεσω wifi, το κινητο να κανει mirroring στο tv box, το laptop με τον ασυρματο εκτυπωτη..και αλλα.. πια ρυθμιση ειναι αυτη στο router που πρεπει να κανω?..η τεχνικη υποστήριξη της nova μου ειπε οτι δεν μπορουν να με βοηθήσουν γιατι δεν ξερουν και μου εδωσαν ενα τηλεφωνο της αντιπροσωπειας της ΖΤΕ μηπως βρω κανεναν τεχνικο που να γνωριζει..
> ευχαριστω


Για δες λίγο στο https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...51#post6482651 .

----------


## loypis

το διαβασα αυτο αλλα δεν καταλαβα απο που να απενεργοποιήσω το φιλτρο mac μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις σε ποιο μενου ειναι?

----------


## dimangelid

> το διαβασα αυτο αλλα δεν καταλαβα απο που να απενεργοποιήσω το φιλτρο mac μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις σε ποιο μενου ειναι?


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω αυτό το router. Ας απαντήσει καλύτερα κάποιος που ξέρει.

----------


## zeronero

Home -> Firewall -> Filter Criteria -> MAC Filter

Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι ίδια περίπωση με τη δική σου βέβαια, γιατί default τα MAC Filters είναι off και σε εκείνη την περίπτωση ο χρήστης τα είχε ενεργοποιήσει και χρειάστηκε να τα παενεργοποιήσει για να δουλέψει σψστά.

----------


## Chris2212

Βάλαμε vodafone πριν απο δυο ημέρες και για καποιο λογο δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω ένα αλλο router που εχω στον δευτερο χώρο ξέρετε τι φταιει ?

----------


## theopan

> Βάλαμε vodafone πριν απο δυο ημέρες και για καποιο λογο δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω ένα αλλο router που εχω στον δευτερο χώρο ξέρετε τι φταιει ?


Τι θέλεις να κάνεις; Να το συνδέσεις το 2ο ρούτερ πως και για να κάνει τί;

----------


## bill2015

Το άλλο ρουτερ μέσω ethernet η γραμμή ένα ρουτερ μπορεί να έχει μόνο

----------


## Chris2212

Πριν ειχα ενα σκετο ρουτερ στο δευτερο χώρο (όχι modem) και και τωρα δεν λειτουργει. Επιπλέον εχει δημιουργηθει ενα γενικο θεμα στο δικτυο και ο εκτυπωτης και η καμερα δεν μπορουν να συνδεθουν. ο εκτυπωτης  αλλάζει κι ολας συνεχεια ip (δεν ξερω αν γινοταν και παλια αυτο ή μονο τωρα)

----------


## slalom

> Βάλαμε vodafone πριν απο δυο ημέρες και για καποιο λογο δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω ένα αλλο router που εχω στον δευτερο χώρο ξέρετε τι φταιει ?


Θα βαλεις στο νεο oruter την ιδια ΙΡ που ειχε το παλιο

----------


## Chris2212

δεν ξερω πια ip ειχε το παλιο και αυτο τωρα που δεν δουλευει οταν το συνδεω μου βγαζει την ip του modem

----------


## kanenas3

Το ZTE ZXHN H267A δίνει IP 192.168.88.xxx αντί για τις πιο συνηθισμένες 192.168.1.xxx

Λογικά εκεί είναι το θέμα σας.

----------


## sokratissok

Γεια σας! Έχω το ZXHN H267N, μετά από αναβάθμιση σε VDSL. Από την στιγμή που το έβαλα όμως έχω κάποια προβλήματα. Το βασικότερο είναι ότι το amazon dot (alexa), μου βγάζει πάρα πολύ συχνά πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας ("Sorry, I am having troube right now, try a little bit later") και αν τελικά μία στις 5 ανταποκριθεί, καθυστερεί πάρα πολύ να απαντήσει. Έχω ψάξει όλες τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις του amazon, αλλά από ό,τι φαίνεται, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι σε αυτό, αλλά στο router.

Επίσης, το άλλο θέμα είναι ότι δεν συγχρονίζει άμεσα τα excel αρχεία μου στο onvedrive, από το κινητό στο pc. Αν όμως εκείνη την στιγμή ανοίξω 4G, συγχρονίζονται κατευθείαν. Οπότε πάλι κάτι με την σύνδεση παίζει.

Γενικά δεν έχω κανένα θέμα με browser κλπ. Δεν χάνω σύνδεση ούτε έχω αποσυνδέσεις. Επίσης έχει συγχρονίσει με ουσιαστικά μέγιστες ταχύτητες. 4998/49999.

Τι λέτε ότι μπορεί να είναι;

----------


## bill2015

δοκίμασες restart?

----------


## sokratissok

> δοκίμασες restart?


Ναι. Και ρούτερ και Alexa. Στην Alexa έκανα και factory reset.

Μίλησα και με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών την forthnet και μου είπαν να αλλάξω chanel μήπως και κανει παρεμβολές, αλλά τίποτα.

Δοκίμασα και να του δώσω άλλο DNS και όχι τον δικό τους, αλλά πάλι τίποτα.

----------


## theopan

> Το ZTE ZXHN H267A δίνει IP 192.168.88.xxx αντί για τις πιο συνηθισμένες 192.168.1.xxx
> 
> Λογικά εκεί είναι το θέμα σας.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό που έγραψες. 192.168.2.ΧΥΖ ΙΡ δίνει το Η267Α. By default. Αν θέλεις το ορίζεις σε διαφορετικό range βέβαια. Ίσως να είναι εκεί πάντως το θέμα του Chris2212 αλλά δεν είναι κάτι που μπορεί να επιλυθεί εύκολα από το φόρουμ. Χρειάζεται διάβασμα από τον ίδιο ή να πάει επιτόπου κάποιος που ξέρει για να ξαναστήσει το δίκτυο.

----------


## slalom

Αμα βαλει την ιδια ΙΡ, δε χρειαζεται να πειραξει τιποτα αλλο
Ας δοκιμασει 192.168.1.1 ή 192.168.0.1

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που έγραψες. 192.168.2.ΧΥΖ ΙΡ δίνει το Η267Α. By default. Αν θέλεις το ορίζεις σε διαφορετικό range βέβαια. Ίσως να είναι εκεί πάντως το θέμα του Chris2212 αλλά δεν είναι κάτι που μπορεί να επιλυθεί εύκολα από το φόρουμ. Χρειάζεται διάβασμα από τον ίδιο ή να πάει επιτόπου κάποιος που ξέρει για να ξαναστήσει το δίκτυο.


Δίκιο έχεις! 192.168.2.xxx ήθελα να πω και το μπέρδεψα με το MicroTik που δίνει 88.xxx

----------


## ronnio

Καλησπερα στο forum
Έχω vdsl50ara voip με ρουτερ 267Α για τηλεφωνία και πάνω σε αυτό έχω το tplink c9 σε bridge mode για το pppoe.Πρόσφατα έκανα και αίτηση για vodafone tv και την άλλη εβδομάδα θα μου στείλουν και τον stb.Το ερώτημα μου είναι πως και που θα συνδεθεί το vodadone tv για να μην χάσω το bridge?
ευχαριστώ

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι σε άλλο VC (σύνδεση) όπως και η τηλεφωνία. Οπότε δεν θα έχεις θέμα.

----------


## ronnio

> Είναι σε άλλο VC (σύνδεση) όπως και η τηλεφωνία. Οπότε δεν θα έχεις θέμα.



Σε ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση.Αρα ουσιαστικά κουμπωντας το stb σε μια από της άλλες τρεις θήρες ethernet του 267Α θα παίξει κατευθείαν το vodafone tv χωρίς κάποια έχτρα ρύθμιση ?

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά! Το αναφέρει και στην ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## mondeo

Παιδιά είμαι σε OneNet.
To username είναι guest@onenetdata.gr
To password ποιο είναι;

----------


## paanos

" guest "

----------


## mondeo

> " guest "


Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## spiridon

Παιδιά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γίνετε στο ZTE ZXHN H267N της cyta που έχω να το κάνω να δουλέψει voip τηλεφωνία ?
Εχω τον admin κωδικό, σύνδεσα  στην θύρα port 1 lan internet, έβαλα user pass voip
αλλά μου δείχνει οτι είναι unregister.

Ξέρει κάποιος τι πρέπει να κάνω ?

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## kanenas3

> Παιδιά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γίνετε στο ZTE ZXHN H267N της cyta που έχω να το κάνω να δουλέψει voip τηλεφωνία ?
> Εχω τον admin κωδικό, σύνδεσα  στην θύρα port 1 lan internet, έβαλα user pass voip
> αλλά μου δείχνει οτι είναι unregister.
> 
> Ξέρει κάποιος τι πρέπει να κάνω ?
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων


Επέλεξες Internet_Voip;

----------


## zeronero

Καλησπέρα.
Γυρνώντας σπίτι πριν λίγο, διαπίστωσα πως το modem/router είχε κάνει restart, πήρε νέα IPv4 αλλά δεν υπήρχε πλέον IPv6 συνδεσιμότητα.
Το live chat της vodafone αναφέρει πως δεν υπάρχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα και ότι δεν μπορεί να μπει στο router μου. Πρότεινε factory reset, κάτι που θέλω να αποφύγω.
Στα πεδία του HSIv αναφέρει IP Version: IPv4/v6 και IPv6 Connection Status: Connected. Παρόλα αυτά τα ipv6 test αποτυγχάνουν.
Έκανε και 2-3 hard reset αλλά δεν υπήρξε διαφορά.
Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## giannis_t

> Καλησπέρα.
> Γυρνώντας σπίτι πριν λίγο, διαπίστωσα πως το modem/router είχε κάνει restart, πήρε νέα IPv4 αλλά δεν υπήρχε πλέον IPv6 συνδεσιμότητα.
> Το live chat της vodafone αναφέρει πως δεν υπάρχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα και ότι δεν μπορεί να μπει στο router μου. Πρότεινε factory reset, κάτι που θέλω να αποφύγω.
> Στα πεδία του HSIv αναφέρει IP Version: IPv4/v6 και IPv6 Connection Status: Connected. Παρόλα αυτά τα ipv6 test αποτυγχάνουν.
> Έκανε και 2-3 hard reset αλλά δεν υπήρξε διαφορά.
> Καμιά ιδέα;


Και γω ακριβώς το ίδιο αντιμετωπίζω εδώ κ 2-3 μέρες..

----------


## zeronero

Μου αρέσει που στο "μπαγλαμο-chat" μου ανέφεραν πως δεν υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα. Με το ζόρι factory reset.
ΟΚ, δεν είναι και σοβαρή η έλλειψη του IPv6, αλλά αν δεν λειτουργεί κάτι καλό είναι να δίνεται μία εξήγηση.

----------


## galotzas

Το ipV6 εχει να κανει με το μοντεμ? Εγω εχω ενεργοποιηθει εδω και 3-4 μερες με το H300s και δεν ειδα ποτε ipV6./ Για την ακριβεια οταν το κανω enable απο το interface γινεται αυτοματα disable...

----------


## zeronero

Εξαρτάται και από το modem. Αλλά πιστεύω πως κάτι έχει γίνει στη vodafone. Μπορεί κανείς άλλος να ελέγξει τη δική του σύνδεση με ένα ipv6 test;

----------


## JpegXguy

Πρέπει να αναφερθεί ότι το IPv6 test site επηρεάζεται και από τη ρύθμιση του λειτουργικού και του browser. Αν το ρουτερ σου λέει "connected" και δε δουλεύει το σαιτ, αξίζει μια ματιά στο ipconfig

----------


## zeronero

Σε όλες τις συσκευές συγχρόνως να υπάρχει πρόβλημα;
Με ένα ipconfig σε ένα win μηχάνημα, φαίνεται να παίρνει κανονικά IPv6 Address, Temporary  και link local.

----------


## theopan

> Εξαρτάται και από το modem. Αλλά πιστεύω πως κάτι έχει γίνει στη vodafone. Μπορεί κανείς άλλος να ελέγξει τη δική του σύνδεση με ένα ipv6 test;


Δεν έχω IPv6 εδώ και κάποιον καιρό (και σίγουρα όχι αυτή τη στιγμή που το τσέκαρα).

----------


## zeronero

Αυτό που αντιλήφθηκα είναι το εξής:
Το Η267Α έπαιρνε κανονικά GUA, LLA και DNS IPv6, ενώ και η κατάσταση του IPv6 φαινόταν ως connected.
Παρόλα αυτά, οποιοδήποτε whatismyaddress ή ipv6 test στο ineternet ανέφερε πως ΔΕΝ υπήρχε συνδεσιμότητα IPv6.
Αρχικώς, θεώρησα πως δεν υπήρχε ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα αφού η κίνηση θα δρομολογείτο μέσω IPv4. Στην πορεία όμως διαπίστωσα πως αυτή η demi-κατάσταση δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα ιδιαίτερα στα 2 android κινητά, τα οποία αρνούνταν πεισματικά να συνδεθούν με ορισμένες εφαρμογές και εμφάνιζαν ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα στις google εφαρμογές (gmail, google play, youtube). Το πρόβλημα εξαφανιζόταν στα mobile data αλλά και με ενεργοποίηση του expressvpn.
Αποφάσισα να κάνω ένα factory reset στο modem/ router. Να σημειωθεί πως απλό reboot του H267A δεν είχε καμιά επίδραση. Μετά το factory reset, και με reboot για να ελέγξω την επαναληψιμότητα, δεν ξαναπήρε GUA, LLA και DNS IPv6, ενώ και η κατάσταση του IPv6 φαίνεται πλέον ως disconnected. Τα προβλήματα λύθηκαν αμέσως.

ΥΓ. Επικοινώνησα με την vodafone για να αναφέρω το περιστατικό και να ζητήσω διευκρινίσεις, άνοιξαν ticket, με ενημέρωσαν πως δεν έχουν παρατηρήσει κάτι, αλλά με ευχαρίστησαν γιατί ενδεχομένως να πρόκειται για κάτι που έχει διαφύγει της προσοχής του! Ε;  :Thinking:

----------


## spiridon

> Επέλεξες Internet_Voip;Συνημμένο Αρχείο 205207


Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου, θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι δεν εχω internet dsl στο ρούτερ μου 
αλλά όπως έγραψα παραπάνω δίνω κατευθείαν  internet στην θύρα lan 1 του ρούτερ. Στο γράφω αυτώ 
γιατί στο screen shot που ανέβασες είσαι στην καρτέλα DSL.
Δοκίμασα και άλλο firmware (είχε cyta) αλλά τίποτα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου, θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι δεν εχω internet dsl στο ρούτερ μου 
> αλλά όπως έγραψα παραπάνω δίνω κατευθείαν  internet στην θύρα lan 1 του ρούτερ. Στο γράφω αυτώ 
> γιατί στο screen shot που ανέβασες είσαι στην καρτέλα DSL.
> Δοκίμασα και άλλο firmware (είχε cyta) αλλά τίποτα.


Δικό μου λάθος τότε! Άρα είσαι σε παρόμοια συνδεσμολογία με μένα. Έχω Htelco και σύνδεσα το καλώδιο στην WAN οπότε έχω αυτή τη ρύθμιση που φαίνεται στο νέο screenshot

----------


## mondeo

Παιδιά γνωρίζουμε πόση ram έχει το ZXHN H267A;

----------


## slalom

Εχω προβλημα με το VoIP

Ποιος μπορει να μου στειλει τις σελιδες του VoIP απο το χρηστη root να δω αν εχει κατι διαφορετικο?
Και ποιο firmware γραφει κατω-κατω

----------


## bill2015

Το τελευταίο firmware είναι : ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14
Πια καρτέλα θες να δεις ;

----------


## mondeo

Εγώ πάντως γύρισα τα data σε bridge κι έβαλα ένα Archer C7 για το rouring.
Το C7 τα σπάει.
Απίστευτο μηχσνημα.
Μέχρι και  IPv6 πήρε χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Όλα καλά.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγώ πάντως γύρισα τα data σε bridge κι έβαλα ένα Archer C7 για το rouring.
> Το C7 τα σπάει.
> Απίστευτο μηχσνημα.
> Μέχρι και  IPv6 πήρε χωρίς πρόβλημα.
> Όλα καλά.


Όσο μπορείς ακόμα μέχρι να γυρίσουν όλοι σε VoIP.

----------


## mondeo

> Όσο μπορείς ακόμα μέχρι να γυρίσουν όλοι σε VoIP.


Μα σε voip είμαι εξ αρχής από το 2015 που έβαλα vbc.
Και το Oxygen στο vbc σε bridge το είχα.
Τα data στο 835 γύρισα.
Το voip στο 838 δουλεύει κανονικά στο ZTE.

----------


## slalom

> Το τελευταίο firmware είναι : ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14
> Πια καρτέλα θες να δεις ;


Για καποιο λογο εχω μεινει στο ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T13

SIP Protocol θελω να δω

Στις συνδεσεις σου εχει HSIa, HSIv, VoIPa, VoIPv
Σου γραφει και IPTV?

----------


## ThReSh

> Μα σε voip είμαι εξ αρχής από το 2015 που έβαλα vbc.
> Και το Oxygen στο vbc σε bridge το είχα.
> Τα data στο 835 γύρισα.
> Το voip στο 838 δουλεύει κανονικά στο ZTE.


Wow, δίνει δυνατότητα για bridge η Vodafone ενώ είναι με VoIP η γραμμή? Unpisteftable...

----------


## SpiritCrusher

> Εχω προβλημα με το VoIP
> 
> Ποιος μπορει να μου στειλει τις σελιδες του VoIP απο το χρηστη root να δω αν εχει κατι διαφορετικο?
> Και ποιο firmware γραφει κατω-κατω


ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14

----------


## galotzas

> Wow, δίνει δυνατότητα για bridge η Vodafone ενώ είναι με VoIP η γραμμή? Unpisteftable...


Που ρε παιδια να παρουμε και εμεις..

----------


## zeronero

> Μέχρι και  IPv6 πήρε χωρίς πρόβλημα.


Πώτς γκενέν αυτό;

----------


## SpiritCrusher

Βάζετε όποιο router θέλετε,με την προυπόθεση να έχετε τους κωδικούς root, σε bridge με το ΖΤΕ, routing κανει το router σας και VoIP δίνει κανονικα το ΖΤΕ διότι δουλευει σε διαφορετικό VLAN (837).

Στου ΟΤΕ που ειναι ίδιο VLAN με το ιντερνετ θέλει 2 speedport για να παίξει.

----------


## jkoukos

> Wow, δίνει δυνατότητα για bridge η Vodafone ενώ είναι με VoIP η γραμμή? Unpisteftable...


Δεν δίνει, αλλά αν "μάθεις" τον κωδικό του χρήστη root το αλλάζεις από το μενού του ΖΤΕ.
Απλά στο Η300 που δίνει τώρα δεν έχει καταφέρει κανείς να τον βρει.

----------


## mondeo

> Wow, δίνει δυνατότητα για bridge η Vodafone ενώ είναι με VoIP η γραμμή? Unpisteftable...


Δεν το δίνει.
Το κάνεις μόνος σου καθώς έχεις το root pass.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν δίνει, αλλά αν "μάθεις" τον κωδικό του χρήστη root το αλλάζεις από το μενού του ΖΤΕ.
> Απλά στο Η300 που δίνει τώρα δεν έχει καταφέρει κανείς να τον βρει.





> Δεν το δίνει.
> Το κάνεις μόνος σου καθώς έχεις το root pass.


Έστω αυτό...

----------


## mondeo

Σε vbc που είχα το έκαναν οι ίδιοι.
Στο OneNet δεν το κάνουν  οπότε το έκανα μόνος μου.

----------


## jkoukos

> Έστω αυτό...


Είναι γνωστό αυτό επί HOL ακόμη και υπάρχουν πολλές σχετικές πληροφορίες στο φόρουμ, όπου επίσης κατακρίνουμε αυτή την πρακτική (Vodafone και Wind) όταν η Cyta στην ίδια ακριβώς περίπτωση με αυτές, είχε καρακλειδωμένο το CPE αλλά αν το ζητούσε ο χρήστης έκανε ο τεχνικός της την αλλαγή και όλοι ήταν ικανοποιημένοι.
Υπάρχουν σχετικοί οδηγοί πως γίνεται ανάλογα τον εξοπλισμό που διαθέτουν. Απλά σε αυτό που δίνουν τώρα δεν έχει ακόμη βρεθεί. Ακατανότητο για ποιον λόγο επιμένουν να μην δίνουν οι ίδιες το Bridge Mode.

----------


## bill2015

> Για καποιο λογο εχω μεινει στο ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T13
> 
> SIP Protocol θελω να δω
> 
> Στις συνδεσεις σου εχει HSIa, HSIv, VoIPa, VoIPv
> Σου γραφει και IPTV?


όπα κάτσε 
Το λογισμικό που γράφεις είναι απο ρουτερ για τα πακέτα Vodafone one net όπου είναι το τελευταίο
Σε σχέση με το οικιακό μπορεί να κάνει register μέχρι 10 νούμερα και δεν δέχεται root το κωδικό των οικιακών
Επίσης στα οικιακά με το user του HSIa/HSIv εφ όσον πάρει ip δίνει iptv kai voip 
Στα πακέτα one net έχει  ξεχωριστό user kai pass στο καθένα του τύπου guest@onenetdata.gr/guest@onenetvoice.gr και δεν παίρνει για iptv

----------


## slalom

Χρησιμο αυτο
Φλασαρεται ομως με το το οικιακο που λες?

----------


## bill2015

Δλδ ; τι εννοεις ;
Αν μπορει ατου οικιακου να περαστει το λογισμικο αυτο ;

----------


## paanos

Είναι ίδια μοντέλα, απλά στο ένα έχει software VDFT και στο άλλο VDFS, αν ζητήσεις μπορεί να σου το στείλουν με ota, αλλά δεν νομίζω να στελνουν το αρχείο με email.

----------


## bill2015

Με τη καμια το ειχα ζητησει αλλα δεν το δινουν δυστηχως

----------


## slalom

> Είναι ίδια μοντέλα, απλά στο ένα έχει software VDFT και στο άλλο VDFS, αν ζητήσεις μπορεί να σου το στείλουν με ota, αλλά δεν νομίζω να στελνουν το αρχείο με email.


Να μου περασουν το V1.0.2_VDFT14

----------


## bill2015

Τι πακετο εχεις;

----------


## slalom

Ενα πτωχο 100ρι εβαλα

----------


## bill2015

Vodafone home ,one net,vbc ?

----------


## slalom

home ναι

----------


## bill2015

Μιπως το ρουτερ στο εστειλαν οταν ειχαν ελειψη και σου εστειλαν αυτο;
Σε ενα φιλο μου οταν ειχαν ελειψη απο zte του εστειλαν αυτον τον εξοπλισμο

----------


## mondeo

Λοιπόν να σας πω τη διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης του Bridge στο ZTE.

Μπαίνουμε με root paassword.
Στην καρτέλα WAN βλέπουμε τέσσερα προφίλ:

1. HSIa = ADSL over ATM  VC = 8/35
2. VoIPa  = Voip over ADSL VC = 8/38
3. HSIv  = VDSL over PTM VC = 835 
4. VoIPv = Voip over VDSL VC = 838

Αν έχουμε ADSL χρησιμοποιούνται τα δύο πρώτα.
Αν έχουμε VDSL χρησιμοποιούνται το τρίτο - τέταρτο.
Καθώς λοιπόν έχω VDSL διέγραψα το τρίτο και το ΖΤΕ έχασε τη σύνδεση στο internet, αφού τράβηξα ένα screenshot με τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε να το επαναφέρω αν χρειαστεί.
Δημιούργησα ένα νέο προφίλ με το όνομα Bridge και επέλεξα ως τύπο σύνδεσης το Bridged Connection με VC 835 over PTM καθώς έχω VDSL από καμπίνα Vodafone.
Πήγα στην καρτέλα Port Binding και "έριξα" στο προφίλ Bridge στο LAN4.
'Εκλεισα το WiFi στο ΖΤΕ.
Δεν έκλεισα τον DHCP Server του ΖΤΕ ώστε να  μην βάζω στο PC στατικές διευθύνσεις όταν θέλω να δω κάτι σε αυτό.
Σύνδεσα ένα καλώδιο δικτύου στην LAN4 θύρα του ΖΤΕ και στη WAN του TP-Link Archer C7.
Πήγα στο Archer C7 στην καρτέλα WAN και επέλεξα την σύνδεση PPPoE.
Χρησιμοποίησα τα εξής credentials:

Username: guest@onenetdata.gr
Password: guest

καθώς έχω OneNet και πήρα αμέσως internet.
Αν έχετε οικιακή σύνδεση είτε ADSL είτε VDSL πάνω σε Α/Κ ή καμπίνα Voda, τα στοιχεία είναι:

Username: guest@adsl.gr
Password: guest

Αν είστε πάνω σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ, χρειάζεστε να σας δώσουν user - pass από τη Voda.
Τέλος στα Advanced Settings στο WAN του Archer C7 άλλαξα το MTU από 1480 που ήταν το default σε 1492 καθώς αυτή η τιμή υπήρχε στο προφίλ HSIv στο ΖΤΕ.

Λειτουργούν όλα άψογα.
Το Archer C7 απλά τα σπάει, ενεργοποίησα και το IPv6 το οποίο συνδέθηκε αμέσως.
Η τηλεφωνία τέλος παίζει άψογα καθώς δεν πειράχτηκε κάτι στο κομμάτι της.

Καλή επιτυχία σε όσους δοκιμάσουν.

----------


## slalom

> Μιπως το ρουτερ στο εστειλαν οταν ειχαν ελειψη και σου εστειλαν αυτο;
> Σε ενα φιλο μου οταν ειχαν ελειψη απο zte του εστειλαν αυτον τον εξοπλισμο


Μου το χαρισαν
Υπαρχει πουθενα αυτο το firmware V1.0.2_VDFT14 να το περασω εγω?

----------


## bill2015

Μπα δυσκολα
Ο root pass πιος ειναι;

----------


## zeronero

> Αν έχετε οικιακή σύνδεση είτε ADSL είτε VDSL πάνω σε Α/Κ ή καμπίνα Voda, τα στοιχεία είναι:
> 
> Username: guest@adsl.gr
> Password: guest
> 
> Αν είστε πάνω σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ, χρειάζεστε να σας δώσουν user - pass από τη Voda.


Είναι σίγουρο αυτό;

Μετά από ένα FDR στο ZTE δεν έβαλα τα credential που μου είχαν στείλει, απλά άφησα τα guest και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα πάνω σε KV ΟΤΕ.

----------


## mondeo

> Είναι σίγουρο αυτό;
> 
> Μετά από ένα FDR στο ZTE δεν έβαλα τα credential που μου είχαν στείλει, απλά άφησα τα guest και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα πάνω σε KV ΟΤΕ.


Μου έτυχαν κάποιες περιπτώσεις που δεν έπαιρνε ip με το guest και ήθελε credentials πάνω σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ πάντα.
Αν παίρνει ip, όλα οκ.

----------


## slalom

> Μπα δυσκολα
> Ο root pass πιος ειναι;


Το γνωστο 


```
$Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!
```

----------


## bill2015

Thanks σε ευχαριστω
Να κανω μια ερωτηση 
Σε εμενα καθε 3 μηνες γυριζει σε adsl profile απο vdsl απο vf δεν ξερουν την αιτια αλλα υπαρχει περιπτωση καπιος να ξερει ;

----------


## paanos

Θέμα της γραμμής σου είναι, δεν νομίζω να φταίει το router αλλά δοκίμασε να κάνεις αντικατάσταση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Είναι σίγουρο αυτό;
> 
> Μετά από ένα FDR στο ZTE δεν έβαλα τα credential που μου είχαν στείλει, απλά άφησα τα guest και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα πάνω σε KV ΟΤΕ.


Σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ λειτουργεί το guest@otenet.gr και κωδικός guest , μήπως αυτό έχεις;

----------


## mondeo

Εγώ πάντως σε δύο περιπτώσεις Voda πάνω σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ χρειάστηκε να ζητήσω user-pass για να πάρει ip.
Και τα δύο είχαν κλασσική pots τηλεφωνία αν αυτό έχει σχέση.

----------


## paanos

Έπρεπε αλλά αν δοκιμάσεις λειτουργεί και με τα otenet, αν έχεις VoIP δεν ξέρω αν είναι απαραίτητο να έχεις τα σωστά στοιχεία.

----------


## mondeo

Δεν ήξερα ότι παίζει με το guest.
Πήρα τη Voda κι έστειλαν στο κινητό του πελάτη τα credentials.
Δεν μου ανέφεραν κάτι περί guest.

----------


## zeronero

Με pots είμαι και guest@adsl.gr.

Και εμένα κατά την ενεργοποίηση μού είχαν στείλει. Αλλά, όπως είπα, μετά από FDR ξέχασα να τα βάλω και "παίζει" μια χαρά.

ΥΓ. Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ έχει πάρει και vectoring. Δεν προβλέπεται voip εάν είσαι off-net?

----------


## mondeo

Εφ' όσον παίζει κάτι έχει αλλάξει.
Τελευταία ΟΤΕ-Voda έχουν στενή συνεργασία.
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να παίζεις σε voip.
Δεν ξέρω γιατί έχεις pots.

----------


## paanos

Και εγώ pots και vectoring εχω.

----------


## BurnedPriest

Έχω ένα πολύ περίεργο πρόβλημα εδώ και κανά μήνα, δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το router. 

Έχοντας ενεργοποιημένο το κανάλι 5GHz, όταν συνδεόμουν από κινητό, κάποιες εφαρμογές φόρτωναν πολύ αργά. 
Π.χ. το YouTube αργούσε πολύ να φορτώσει την αρχική, DiPocket αργούσε να συνδεθεί για log in και κυρίως, στο Play Store αργούσε πολύ να ξεκινήσει να κατεβάζει κάποια εφαρμογή όταν το έβαζα, και οταν ξεκινούσε κατέβαζε με πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες. Στο browsing όλα καλά. Και σε speedtest, οι αναμενόμενες ταχύτητες.

Όταν απενεργοποιούσα την 5GHz και άφηνα μόνο την 2.4 έφτιαχνε. Τώρα όμως το κάνει και με την 2.4. 

Το τσέκαρα και με δεύτερο κινητό, τα ίδια. Από άλλο wifi δεν έχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα...

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σύμπτωση αλλά ξεκίνησε να το κάνει όταν πήρα καινούριο κινητό. Καμία ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να παίζει?

----------


## mondeo

1. Δοκιμάζεις άλλο κανάλι στο WiFi.
2. Δοκιμάζεις άλλο τροφοδοτικό στο ρούτερ.

----------


## bill2015

Δοκιμασες καποια επανεκκινηση ;
Δοκιμασες να αλλαξεις καναλι στα wifi ;

----------


## slalom

Ανοιγω το Speedtest μεσω wifi (της Vodafone), και μου βγαζει οτι συνδεομαι απο Wind. Το βγαζει και σε αλλους αυτο?

----------


## galotzas

> Ανοιγω το Speedtest μεσω wifi (της Vodafone), και μου βγαζει οτι συνδεομαι απο Wind. Το βγαζει και σε αλλους αυτο?


Τι ip εχεις πάρει? (Σορυ που το γραφω αλλα μηπως εχεις τιποτα δεδομενα 3g ανοιχτα) ?

----------


## slalom

Τα πρωτα ειναι 46.177
Σε σελιδες που την κοιταω λεει VODAFONE-PANAFON HELLENIC TELECOMMUNICATIONS COMPANY SA

----------


## paanos

Σε 46.176 μου βγάζει Vodafone Greece Broadband.

----------


## slalom

Αυτο ειναι αλλο 267, ηταν σφραγισμενο, το εβαλα χτες
Με το προηγουμενο επιανα στο speedtest 85ρια στα 2,4GHz. Στα 5GHz επιανα εως 5

Με αυτο που εχω τωρα πιανω και στα 2 καναλια εως 5Mbps. Δε με ενδιαφερει το 85 αλλα απο 30 εως 50 επρεπε να το ειχα

- - - Updated - - -

Λυθηκε το προβλημα, για καποιο λογο εβλεπε "καλωδιακα" αλλο router adsl γραμμης εταιριας wind. Μολις εβγαλα το καλωδιο μετρησε σωστα 85+

----------


## BurnedPriest

> 1. Δοκιμάζεις άλλο κανάλι στο WiFi.
> 2. Δοκιμάζεις άλλο τροφοδοτικό στο ρούτερ.





> Δοκιμασες καποια επανεκκινηση ;
> Δοκιμασες να αλλαξεις καναλι στα wifi ;


Τίποτα με αλλαγή καναλιών.
Επανεκκίνηση εννοείται έκανα πάρα πολλές φορές και με πειραματισμό διαφόρων ρυθμίσεων.

Αν κάνω επαναφορά ρυθμίσεων, θα χρειαστεί να ξαναπεραστούν και οι παράμετροι που έχει βάλει ο πάροχος όπως η διεύθυνση για VoIP κλπ?

Edit: Αρχικά ενεργοποίησα κι άλλο SSID και μόλις συνδέθηκα, συμπεριφέρθηκε φυσιολογικά για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα (κατέβασα μία εφαρμογή αμέσως) αλλά μετά πάλι τα ίδια. Το ίδιο και όταν διαγράφω το wifi μου απ'το κινητό, όταν ξαναβάζω κωδικό και συνδέομαι δουλεύει για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και μετά τα ίδια...

----------


## bill2015

Με άλλη συσκευή δοκίμασες;

----------


## BurnedPriest

> Με άλλη συσκευή δοκίμασες;


Συμβαίνει και με άλλο κινητό, ναι. Πρέπει να έχω και πρόβλημα και στο pc απλά δεν ξέρω πως να το διασταυρώσω. Στο Steam κατεβάζω με πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες αλλά στο Origin έπιασε το peak. Αρχίζω και απελπίζομαι...

Edit: έφαγε factory reset και έφτιαξε. Άστα διάλα, πολύ ασχολήθηκα. Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις.

----------


## bill2015

καλημέρα 
Μια χαρά

----------


## PsyastraL

Εγώ έκλεισα 2 βδομάδες με 100mbps και το θέμα του ZXHN H267N V1.0 είναι ότι κολλάει και θέλει επανεκκίνηση γιατί δεν πιάνει ταχύτητα

----------


## mondeo

Τηλέφωνο ατη Voda για βλάβη.

----------


## zeronero

> Έχω ένα πολύ περίεργο πρόβλημα εδώ και κανά μήνα, δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το router. 
> 
> Έχοντας ενεργοποιημένο το κανάλι 5GHz, όταν συνδεόμουν από κινητό, κάποιες εφαρμογές φόρτωναν πολύ αργά. 
> Π.χ. το YouTube αργούσε πολύ να φορτώσει την αρχική, DiPocket αργούσε να συνδεθεί για log in και κυρίως, στο Play Store αργούσε πολύ να ξεκινήσει να κατεβάζει κάποια εφαρμογή όταν το έβαζα, και οταν ξεκινούσε κατέβαζε με πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες. Στο browsing όλα καλά. Και σε speedtest, οι αναμενόμενες ταχύτητες.
> 
> Όταν απενεργοποιούσα την 5GHz και άφηνα μόνο την 2.4 έφτιαχνε. Τώρα όμως το κάνει και με την 2.4. 
> 
> Το τσέκαρα και με δεύτερο κινητό, τα ίδια. Από άλλο wifi δεν έχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα...
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σύμπτωση αλλά ξεκίνησε να το κάνει όταν πήρα καινούριο κινητό. Καμία ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να παίζει?


Περίπου ένα μήνα πριν εμφανίστηκε και σε εμένα το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Παραθέτω το post #540 από 18/07/2019.




> Αυτό που αντιλήφθηκα είναι το εξής:
> Το Η267Α έπαιρνε κανονικά GUA, LLA και DNS IPv6, ενώ και η κατάσταση του IPv6 φαινόταν ως connected.
> Παρόλα αυτά, οποιοδήποτε whatismyaddress ή ipv6 test στο ineternet ανέφερε πως ΔΕΝ υπήρχε συνδεσιμότητα IPv6.
> Αρχικώς, θεώρησα πως δεν υπήρχε ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα αφού η κίνηση θα δρομολογείτο μέσω IPv4. Στην πορεία όμως διαπίστωσα πως αυτή η demi-κατάσταση δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα ιδιαίτερα στα 2 android κινητά, τα οποία αρνούνταν πεισματικά να συνδεθούν με ορισμένες εφαρμογές και εμφάνιζαν ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα στις google εφαρμογές (gmail, google play, youtube). Το πρόβλημα εξαφανιζόταν στα mobile data αλλά και με ενεργοποίηση του expressvpn.
> Αποφάσισα να κάνω ένα factory reset στο modem/ router. Να σημειωθεί πως απλό reboot του H267A δεν είχε καμιά επίδραση. Μετά το factory reset, και με reboot για να ελέγξω την επαναληψιμότητα, δεν ξαναπήρε GUA, LLA και DNS IPv6, ενώ και η κατάσταση του IPv6 φαίνεται πλέον ως disconnected. Τα προβλήματα λύθηκαν αμέσως.
> 
> ΥΓ. Επικοινώνησα με την vodafone για να αναφέρω το περιστατικό και να ζητήσω διευκρινίσεις, άνοιξαν ticket, με ενημέρωσαν πως δεν έχουν παρατηρήσει κάτι, αλλά με ευχαρίστησαν γιατί ενδεχομένως να πρόκειται για κάτι που έχει διαφύγει της προσοχής του! Ε;

----------


## mondeo

> Περίπου ένα μήνα πριν εμφανίστηκε και σε εμένα το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Παραθέτω το post #540 από 18/07/2019.


Εγώ πάντως δεν αντιμετώπισα τέτοια προβλήματα με το ΖΤΕ.
Βέβαια έχω OneNet, οπότε φοράει διαφορετικό firmware από τα δικά σας με το οικιακό.
Πάντως επειδή έχω μία απέχθεια προς τα ρούτερ των εταιριών, το γύρισα σε bridge κι έβαλα ένα Archer C7 για το routing.
Δουλεύει άψογα.
Μάλιστα χθες το C7 κατέβασε ΟΤΑ update κι απέκτησε mesh δυνατότητες :One thumb up:

----------


## gamsgr

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ξέρετε τα στοιχεία του zte267n της Nova για bridge mode; Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## gamsgr

Τελικά τα στοιχεία και του H267N (NOVA) είναι ίδια με αυτά του H168N.Καλημέρα.

----------


## kiris3

> Εγώ πάντως δεν αντιμετώπισα τέτοια προβλήματα με το ΖΤΕ.
> Βέβαια έχω OneNet, οπότε φοράει διαφορετικό firmware από τα δικά σας με το οικιακό.
> Πάντως επειδή έχω μία απέχθεια προς τα ρούτερ των εταιριών, το γύρισα σε bridge κι έβαλα ένα Archer C7 για το routing.
> Δουλεύει άψογα.
> Μάλιστα χθες το C7 κατέβασε ΟΤΑ update κι απέκτησε mesh δυνατότητες


Καλησπερα φιλε μου και εγω τοσο καιρο ειχα το ΖΤΕ267Α και το ειχα κανει bridge με το ARCHER C7 σαν το δικο σου με τον κλασσικο οδηγο που εχει ανεβασει ο φιλος τωρα τελευταια βλεπω πως και μενα κανει τα ιδια χαζα με τους παραπανω στο κινητο σε εφαρμογες ενω το λαπτοπ παει τρενο μπηκα στο ρουτερ να δω τι γινεται αλλα πλεον δεν εχω root access δεν παιρνει το κωδικο $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987% και φοβαμαι να το κανω hard rest μηπως και μετα δεν καταφερω να τα συνδεσω ξανα επειδη το archer ειναι διαφορετικο απο τον οδηγο που εδινε παλια ο φιλος εχεις να προτεινεις καποιο τροπο να τα κανω αυτα τα 2 παλι να δουλεψουν χωρις προβληματα?

----------


## mondeo

> Καλησπερα φιλε μου και εγω τοσο καιρο ειχα το ΖΤΕ267Α και το ειχα κανει bridge με το ARCHER C7 σαν το δικο σου με τον κλασσικο οδηγο που εχει ανεβασει ο φιλος τωρα τελευταια βλεπω πως και μενα κανει τα ιδια χαζα με τους παραπανω στο κινητο σε εφαρμογες ενω το λαπτοπ παει τρενο μπηκα στο ρουτερ να δω τι γινεται αλλα πλεον δεν εχω root access δεν παιρνει το κωδικο $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987% και φοβαμαι να το κανω hard rest μηπως και μετα δεν καταφερω να τα συνδεσω ξανα επειδη το archer ειναι διαφορετικο απο τον οδηγο που εδινε παλια ο φιλος εχεις να προτεινεις καποιο τροπο να τα κανω αυτα τα 2 παλι να δουλεψουν χωρις προβληματα?


Καλησπέρα,

Δοκίμασε $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!

Η διαδικασία έχει ως εξής όπως έγραψα στο ποστ #571





```
Μπαίνουμε με root paassword.
Στην καρτέλα WAN βλέπουμε τέσσερα προφίλ:

1. HSIa = ADSL over ATM VC = 8/35
2. VoIPa = Voip over ADSL VC = 8/38
3. HSIv = VDSL over PTM VC = 835
4. VoIPv = Voip over VDSL VC = 838

Αν έχουμε ADSL χρησιμοποιούνται τα δύο πρώτα.
Αν έχουμε VDSL χρησιμοποιούνται το τρίτο - τέταρτο.
Καθώς λοιπόν έχω VDSL διέγραψα το τρίτο και το ΖΤΕ έχασε τη σύνδεση στο internet, αφού τράβηξα ένα screenshot με τις ρυθμίσεις ώστε να το επαναφέρω αν χρειαστεί.
Δημιούργησα ένα νέο προφίλ με το όνομα Bridge και επέλεξα ως τύπο σύνδεσης το Bridged Connection με VC 835 over PTM καθώς έχω VDSL από καμπίνα Vodafone.
Πήγα στην καρτέλα Port Binding και "έριξα" στο προφίλ Bridge στο LAN4.
'Εκλεισα το WiFi στο ΖΤΕ.
Δεν έκλεισα τον DHCP Server του ΖΤΕ ώστε να μην βάζω στο PC στατικές διευθύνσεις όταν θέλω να δω κάτι σε αυτό.
Σύνδεσα ένα καλώδιο δικτύου στην LAN4 θύρα του ΖΤΕ και στη WAN του TP-Link Archer C7.
Πήγα στο Archer C7 στην καρτέλα WAN και επέλεξα την σύνδεση PPPoE.
Χρησιμοποίησα τα εξής credentials:

Username: guest@onenetdata.gr
Password: guest

καθώς έχω OneNet και πήρα αμέσως internet.
Αν έχετε οικιακή σύνδεση είτε ADSL είτε VDSL πάνω σε Α/Κ ή καμπίνα Voda, τα στοιχεία είναι:

Username: guest@adsl.gr
Password: guest

Αν είστε πάνω σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ, χρειάζεστε να σας δώσουν user - pass από τη Voda.
Τέλος στα Advanced Settings στο WAN του Archer C7 άλλαξα το MTU από 1480 που ήταν το default σε 1492 καθώς αυτή η τιμή υπήρχε στο προφίλ HSIv στο ΖΤΕ.

Λειτουργούν όλα άψογα.
Το Archer C7 απλά τα σπάει, ενεργοποίησα και το IPv6 το οποίο συνδέθηκε αμέσως.
Η τηλεφωνία τέλος παίζει άψογα καθώς δεν πειράχτηκε κάτι στο κομμάτι της.
```

----------


## kiris3

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Δοκίμασε $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!
> 
> Η διαδικασία έχει ως εξής όπως έγραψα στο ποστ #571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


μπα ουτε αυτος ο κωδικος λες αν κανω hard reset να τον παρει βεβαια φοβαμαι μετα μην χασω εστω και αυτο το bridge που εχω θες να κανεις ενα τσεκ σε σενα αν λειτουργει ακομα ?

----------


## mondeo

> μπα ουτε αυτος ο κωδικος λες αν κανω hard reset να τον παρει βεβαια φοβαμαι μετα μην χασω εστω και αυτο το bridge που εχω θες να κανεις ενα τσεκ σε σενα αν λειτουργει ακομα ?


Οκ θα το δω αργότερα.
Πάντως δεν βλέπω το λόγο να έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο ΖΤΕ.
Το bridge που έχεις φτιάξει πρέπει να υπάρχει.
Νομίζω πως και με admin/admin πρέπει να το δεις.

----------


## bill2015

Το λογισμικό που φορας είναι VDFT14 H VDFS.1T13;

----------


## slalom

Ποιος ειχε γραψει για το ποσες γραμμες εχουμε στο VoIP απο εναν αριθμο?

----------


## kiris3

> Το λογισμικό που φορας είναι VDFT14 H VDFS.1T13;


V1.0.2_VDFT14

- - - Updated - - -




> Λοιπόν να σας πω τη διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης του Bridge στο ZTE.
> 
> Μπαίνουμε με root paassword.
> Στην καρτέλα WAN βλέπουμε τέσσερα προφίλ:
> 
> 1. HSIa = ADSL over ATM  VC = 8/35
> 2. VoIPa  = Voip over ADSL VC = 8/38
> 3. HSIv  = VDSL over PTM VC = 835 
> 4. VoIPv = Voip over VDSL VC = 838
> ...


οκ αδερφε με βοηθησε ο bill2015 και τον ευχαριστω εχω ρουτ τωρα αλλα αληθεια τον οδηγο σου τον μισο δεν μπορω να τον καταλαβω ας πουμε εσυ λες για 4 προφιλ εγω εχω 6 προφιλ στο wan εχω vdsl γραμμη βοντα μετα σε αυτο που φτιαχνω εχει επιλογη ptm αλλα αυτο το vc835 δεν ξερω καν τι ειναι και δεν το βγαζει καπου σαν επιλογη  Πήγα στην καρτέλα Port Binding και "έριξα" στο προφίλ Bridge στο LAN4.
'''Εκλεισα το WiFi στο ΖΤΕ.
Δεν έκλεισα τον DHCP Server του ΖΤΕ ώστε να  μην βάζω στο PC στατικές διευθύνσεις όταν θέλω να δω κάτι σε αυτό.''
αυτο εδω το σκελος αληθεια δεν κατλαβα τιποτα αν εχεις την καλοσυνη να κανεις λιγο ποιο αναλυτικο τον οδηγο βημα για εμας τους αρχαριους οταν βρεις χρονο θα το εκτιμουσα γιατι με τον αλλο οδηγο παρολο που εγινε η δουλεια ειχα θεματα με το συγχρωνισμο του C7 ενω εσυ απο τι βλεπω το κατεχεις μιας και εχουμε ιδιο ρουτερακι....ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων

----------


## bill2015

Αυτό που λέει ο φίλος πάνω είναι για το VDFS.1T13 όχι για το VDFT14

----------


## paanos

Η ίδια διαδικασία είναι.

----------


## slalom

Στα 6 προφιλ ειναι και τα 2 iptv, δεν ασχολεισαι με αυτα

----------


## mondeo

> V1.0.2_VDFT14
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> οκ αδερφε με βοηθησε ο bill2015 και τον ευχαριστω εχω ρουτ τωρα αλλα αληθεια τον οδηγο σου τον μισο δεν μπορω να τον καταλαβω ας πουμε εσυ λες για 4 προφιλ εγω εχω 6 προφιλ στο wan εχω vdsl γραμμη βοντα μετα σε αυτο που φτιαχνω εχει επιλογη ptm αλλα αυτο το vc835 δεν ξερω καν τι ειναι και δεν το βγαζει καπου σαν επιλογη  Πήγα στην καρτέλα Port Binding και "έριξα" στο προφίλ Bridge στο LAN4.
> '''Εκλεισα το WiFi στο ΖΤΕ.
> Δεν έκλεισα τον DHCP Server του ΖΤΕ ώστε να  μην βάζω στο PC στατικές διευθύνσεις όταν θέλω να δω κάτι σε αυτό.''
> αυτο εδω το σκελος αληθεια δεν κατλαβα τιποτα αν εχεις την καλοσυνη να κανεις λιγο ποιο αναλυτικο τον οδηγο βημα για εμας τους αρχαριους οταν βρεις χρονο θα το εκτιμουσα γιατι με τον αλλο οδηγο παρολο που εγινε η δουλεια ειχα θεματα με το συγχρωνισμο του C7 ενω εσυ απο τι βλεπω το κατεχεις μιας και εχουμε ιδιο ρουτερακι....ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων


Λοιπόν φίλε μου συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση.
Τα δύο έξτρα προφίλ που έχεις όπως είπε και ο φίλος paanos είναι για το iptv και δεν ασχολείσαι.
1. Διαγράφεις το προφίλ HSIv.
2. Δημιουργείς ένα νέο προφίλ με το όνομα Bridge.
Κλικάρεις εκεί που λέει Routing και επιλέγεις Bridged Connection.
Πιο κάτω θα δεις ένα πεδίο στο οποίο θα βάλεις το Virtual Circuit (VC) 
Βάζεις 835 και αποθηκεύεις.
3. Πας αριστερά στην καρτέλα Port Binding = πάντρεμα προφίλ με LAN θύρα.
Παντρεύεις το Bridge με όποια θύρα LAN θέλεις. Εγώ το έκανα με την LAN4.
Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι άλλο στο ΖΤΕ.
4. Συνδέεις την θύρα LAN που πάντρεψες με την WAN του C7 με ένα καλώδιο δικτύου.
Τα υπόλοιπα γίνονται στο C7 όπως τα γράφω.
Για ότι άλλο θέλεις τα λέμε.

----------


## galotzas

Ξέρει καποιος να μου πει σε σημείο βαζουμε custom ipv6 dns servers και αν συνδυαζονται με καποια αλλη σχετικη ρυθμιση ωστε να δουλεψουν? Δοκιμασα στο σημειο / lan /ipv6 dhcpcd custom servers αλλα δεν....

----------


## mel_ex

Έχω ακριβώς αυτό το πρόβλημα μέσα στα logs. Αποσυνδέεται αρκετές φορές από το ιντερνετ ανάβοντας κόκκινο το λαμπάκι του ιντερνετ στο ρουτερ. Ακόμη προχθές παρατήρησα κι αυτό [Alert] firewall security alert! Fragment Flooding attack. Άλλαξα φίλτρα και καλώδια όπως μου είπαν από το τεχνικό τμήμα αλλά τίποτα. Ακόμη αποσυνδέεται από ιντερνετ λιγότερο συχνα βέβαια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να πω πως έχω και την καλύτερη εμπειρία χρήσης με αυτό το μόντεμ. Μετά το Fall Creators Update των Windows, κάθε φορά που κάνω restart το pc, το μόντεμ κάνει και αυτό reboot χωρίς λόγο και αιτία. Έχω κλείσει uPnP, επίσης άλλαξα το setting του firewall σε Low και απενεργοποίησα το Anti-Hacking χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Έχει κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία?
> 
> Log Output:
> 
> Manufacturer:ZTE;
> ProductClass:ZXHN H267A V1.0;
> HWVer:V1.0.2;
> ...


Έχω ακριβώς αυτό το πρόβλημα μέσα στα logs. Αποσυνδέεται αρκετές φορές από το ιντερνετ ανάβοντας κόκκινο το λαμπάκι του ιντερνετ στο ρουτερ. Ακόμη προχθές παρατήρησα κι αυτό [Alert] firewall security alert! Fragment Flooding attack. Άλλαξα φίλτρα και καλώδια όπως μου είπαν από το τεχνικό τμήμα αλλά τίποτα. Ακόμη αποσυνδέεται από ιντερνετ λιγότερο συχνα βέβαια.

----------


## bill2015

Για κάπιο λόγο είσαι στο 9 και οχι στο 14 στο λογισμικό πως δεν έκανε το δικό σου αναβάθμιση ;
Έχεις 24 η 50 ;
Αποσυχρονίζει η γραμμή η απλά χάνει την ip ?

----------


## mel_ex

> Για κάπιο λόγο είσαι στο 9 και οχι στο 14 στο λογισμικό πως δεν έκανε το δικό σου αναβάθμιση ;
> Έχεις 24 η 50 ;
> Αποσυχρονίζει η γραμμή η απλά χάνει την ip ?


Δεν γνωρίζω πως να κάνω αναβάθμιση, έπρεπε να τους το ανφέρω; Έχω 30 vdsl γραμμή. Κάνει αποσυγχρονισμούς, συγκεκριμένα κόκκινο το λαμπάκι του ιντερνετ και σβήνει κα του dls/broadband αυτό με την ip δεν το παρατήρησα.

----------


## dimangelid

> Δεν γνωρίζω πως να κάνω αναβάθμιση, έπρεπε να τους το ανφέρω; Έχω 30 vdsl γραμμή. Κάνει αποσυγχρονισμούς, συγκεκριμένα κόκκινο το λαμπάκι του ιντερνετ και σβήνει κα του dls/broadband αυτό με την ip δεν το παρατήρησα.


Άμα σβήνει και το λαμπάκι DSL, τότε έχεις αποσυγχρονισμούς. Κάνε αρχικά έναν έλεγχο στην εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση και αν είναι εντάξει, δήλωσε βλάβη στον πάροχό σου.

----------


## mel_ex

> Άμα σβήνει και το λαμπάκι DSL, τότε έχεις αποσυγχρονισμούς. Κάνε αρχικά έναν έλεγχο στην εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση και αν είναι εντάξει, δήλωσε βλάβη στον πάροχό σου.


Λες τελικά να φταίει η εσωτερική καλωδίωση; Τόσα χρόνια κανένα πρόβλημα, δηλαδή και οι δυο πρίζες τηλεφώνουν να βγήκαν off? Περιμένων να με καλέσουν από τη vodafone και υστερα να φέρω ηλεκτρολόγο. Πόσο είναι το κόστος γνωρίζετε; Μπορεί πρώτα να ελέγξει αν είναι εντάξει πριν προχωρήσει η αλλαγή ή ρισκάρω να δώσω λεφτα για αλλαγή; Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## dimangelid

> Λες τελικά να φταίει η εσωτερική καλωδίωση; Τόσα χρόνια κανένα πρόβλημα, δηλαδή και οι δυο πρίζες τηλεφώνουν να βγήκαν off? Περιμένων να με καλέσουν από τη vodafone και υστερα να φέρω ηλεκτρολόγο. Πόσο είναι το κόστος γνωρίζετε; Μπορεί πρώτα να ελέγξει αν είναι εντάξει πριν προχωρήσει η αλλαγή ή ρισκάρω να δώσω λεφτα για αλλαγή; Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.


Αν σου στείλει τεχνικό η Vodafone και το πρόβλημα είναι στην πλευρά σου, είναι πολύ πιθανό να σε χρεώσουν για άσκοπη μετάβαση τεχνικού. Δεν γνωρίζω τι μπορεί να χρεώσει ο ηλεκτρολόγος, οτιδήποτε τηλεπικοινωνιακό στο σπίτι το φτιάχνω μόνος μου.

Φέρε πρώτα ηλεκτρολόγο και μετά κάνε οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια με την Vodafone. Πριν φέρεις ηλεκτρολόγο, δοκίμασε ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό στο router, δεν αποκλείεται να τα έχει παίξει και να κάνει τα δικά του.

Για τις πρίζες, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## mel_ex

> Αν σου στείλει τεχνικό η Vodafone και το πρόβλημα είναι στην πλευρά σου, είναι πολύ πιθανό να σε χρεώσουν για άσκοπη μετάβαση τεχνικού. Δεν γνωρίζω τι μπορεί να χρεώσει ο ηλεκτρολόγος, οτιδήποτε τηλεπικοινωνιακό στο σπίτι το φτιάχνω μόνος μου.
> 
> Φέρε πρώτα ηλεκτρολόγο και μετά κάνε οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια με την Vodafone. Πριν φέρεις ηλεκτρολόγο, δοκίμασε ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό στο router, δεν αποκλείεται να τα έχει παίξει και να κάνει τα δικά του.
> 
> Για τις πρίζες, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.


3 τεχνικοί που μου έστειλε η vodafone δεν βρήκαν κάτι, όσο για το τροφοδοτικό αυτό είναι το τρίτο ρουτερ που μου στέλνουν, τόσο καντέμης; Την άλλη εβδομάδα μετά το τηλεφώνημα από τη βονταφον που περιμένω θα φέρω ηλεκτρολόγο να τακτοποιηθεί αυτό το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ πού για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Αν και καλά με το μηχάνημα του χιλιάρικου μου είπαν αυτοί οι υποτιθέμενοι τεχνικοί πως ο χαλκός είναι εντάξει..

----------


## zeronero

> Καλυτερα ελα στο 
> 
> ```
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/1014169-%CE%95%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%81%CE%AF%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%B1%CF%80%CF%8C-router-ZTE-ZXHN-H267A
> ```
> 
>  γιατι εχουμε βγει offtopic και θα μας κυνηγησουν.  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 207406


Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, την θυμήθηκα την επιλογή.

Πάντως, σε εμένα η επιλογή on είναι greyed-out. Δεν ξέρω εάν θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσω άλλες επιλογές πρώτα για να γίνει διαθέσιμη (πχ. να γυρίσω τον DCHPv6 server στο on), αλλά δεν έχω και καμιά διάθεση να μάθω, φοβούμενος μήπως επιστρέψουν τα προβλήματα. Μια χαρά δουλέυον όλα τώρα. Επίσης από επιλογή δεν είμαι root.

Ευχαριστώ για την υπενθύμιση πάντως.

----------


## slalom

Θα πρεπει να μπεις με root

----------


## galotzas

Ναι θελει root κωδικο για να ενεργοποιηθει και δεν αλλαζεις κατι αλλο στις ρυθμίσεις

----------


## zafitolis

Επειδή το h300s έχει battery drain αυτο πως τα πάει να βρούμε κάνα μεταχειρισμένο αν δεν έχει

----------


## galotzas

> Επειδή το h300s έχει battery drain αυτο πως τα πάει να βρούμε κάνα μεταχειρισμένο αν δεν έχει


Δεν έχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Το εχω ενα μηνα

----------


## Black3539

> Δεν έχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Το εχω ενα μηνα


Σε ένα φίλο μου που έχει το Η267Α σαν να φαίνεται πως έχει πρόβλημα με το routing κομμάτι του ρούτερ, ενώ έχει κανονικά 50/5 Actual rate και 99 attainable, στα speedtest όταν θα υπάρχει έστω και ένα κινητό μέσα μπορεί να πέσει στα 30 και γενικά στο κινητό σέρνεται να ανοίξει ακόμα και το Google σαν να έχει καθόλου upload ενα πράγμα...
Μια εφαρμογή ακόμα αρνείται να μπει εντελώς και αναγκάζεται και μπαίνει μόνο με δεδομένα...
Πάει για αντικατάσταση;; Κάηκε;;

----------


## galotzas

> Σε ένα φίλο μου που έχει το Η267Α σαν να φαίνεται πως έχει πρόβλημα με το routing κομμάτι του ρούτερ, ενώ έχει κανονικά 50/5 Actual rate και 99 attainable, στα speedtest όταν θα υπάρχει έστω και ένα κινητό μέσα μπορεί να πέσει στα 30 και γενικά στο κινητό σέρνεται να ανοίξει ακόμα και το Google σαν να έχει καθόλου upload ενα πράγμα...
> Μια εφαρμογή ακόμα αρνείται να μπει εντελώς και αναγκάζεται και μπαίνει μόνο με δεδομένα...
> Πάει για αντικατάσταση;; Κάηκε;;


Αυτο η ειναι θεμα γραμμης η εχει θεμα dns αλλα θα παρει την εξυπηρετηση καλυτερα. Εμενα παντως μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει εμφανισει το παραμικρο.

----------


## Black3539

> Αυτο η ειναι θεμα γραμμης η εχει θεμα dns αλλα θα παρει την εξυπηρετηση καλυτερα. Εμενα παντως μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει εμφανισει το παραμικρο.


Η γραμμή είναι αρκετά καλή όταν το PC ειναι μόνο πάνω, βέβαια έχει αλλάξει DNS στο PC... Στο ρούτερ που του άλλαξα επίσης δεν έγινε τίποτα στο κινητό όμως...
Οι DNS της Vodafone που χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ είναι αρκετά καλοί οπότε δεν πιστεύω να έχει πρόβλημα από αυτό..
Τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση έχει πάρει και τεχνικός είχε έρθει και υπερηφανευόταν ότι έπαιζε κανονικά το 1080p βιντεάκι στο κινητό (χαζό μιας τα βιντεάκια δεν είναι το πρόβλημα ή είναι αλλά μόνο που δεν έχουν γρήγορο buffer health)
Τώρα περιμένει για άλλο ρούτερ βέβαια θα έρθει όμως το h300s, που προσωπικά του έχω πει τα χειρότερα λόγια  :Laughing:

----------


## vitocorl

> Kαλησπέρα, 
> 
> Αυτό ακριβώς μόλις έκανα , είναι σε μορφή pdf και το επισυνάπτω εδώ:
> 
> ΟΔΗΓΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΤΗΣΙΜΟ ΖΤΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΜΟDEM/ROUTER ME AΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ VOIP ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΕΣ VODAFONE VDSL/FIBER
> 
> 
> edit: Στο τέλος του οδηγού ξέχασα να πω ότι μπορούμε να αποσυνδεθούμε πια από το zte , (βγάζουμε το καλώδιο από την κίτρινη θύρα) και το αφήνουμε μόνο με ρεύμα , phone1 , και WAN να είναι συνδεδεμένα. Κάνουμε και ένα restart με τον διακόπτη on/off  και θα μαστε έτοιμοι.
> 
> edit2: Αν υπάρξει κάποια δυσκολία στην εκτέλεση του οδηγού, μπορείτε να μου στέλνετε PM , επίσης αν υπάρξει κάτι λάθος, μπορώ να το τροποποιήσω και να ανεβάσω νέα έκδοση εδώ.


Έκανα ότι λεει στον οδηγό, με το ZTE-ZXHN-H267Ν πίσω από το TP-LINK Archer VR400, αλλά δεν παίρνει τηλεφωνία με τίποτα το ΖΤΕ, δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι... Αυτό που δεν διευκρινίζεται στον οδηγό είναι, αν στην καρτέλλα INTERNET-->WAN-->DSL-->DSL CONNECTION σβήνουμε τα πάντα, ακόμα και την VDSL_VOIP που έχουμε, ή αν αυτήν την αφήνουμε...

Αυτό που έχω κάνει τώρα, είναι να βάλω το ΖΤΕ σε Bridge, το Archer VR400 σε router mode και δουλεύει μια χαρά, αλλά θα ήθελα να κάνω αυτό που λέει ο οδηγός, να κάνει τα πάντα το Archer VR400 και το ΖΤΕ μόνο τηλεφωνία...

----------


## jkoukos

Τον οδηγό τον ακολούθησες πιστά; Γράφει συγκεκριμένα βήμα 8:



> Από την κενρική σελίδα home επιλέγουμε Ιnternet , μετά αριστερή στήλη επιλέγουμε WAN και στις μεσαίες κάθετες καρτέλες, επιλέγουμε Ethernet.
> Eκεί θα δείτε κάτι profiles με ονόματα όπως "Ethernetdata", "EthernetVoice" και "ΕthernetTV", *τα διαγράφετε ΟΛΑ και φτιάχνετε ένα νέο profile* όπως ακριβώς φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα


Μπορείς να δώσεις εικόνες με τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις κάνει στις 2 συσκευές;

----------


## vitocorl

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να δώσω εικόνες γιατί θα πρέπει να το ξανακάνω, τώρα το έχω βάλει bridge. Για να εμφανιστεί το tab "Ethernet", θα πρέπει να έχουν διαγραφεί όλα στο tab DSL, αλλιώς δεν εμφανίζεται. Έκανα ακριβώς τις ρυθμίσεις που λέει ο οδηγός, αλλά υπ' όψιν, έχω το ZXHN H267N, μπορεί ναέχει διαφορά με το ZXHN H267Α που λέει ο οδηγός...

----------


## glxalex

Καλημέρα ,
Μια ερωτηση και απο εμενα.
Το l2tp server που εχει το μηχανημα ειναι για να σηκωσεις σερβερ επανω του ?
Η να επικοιωνησει με υπαρχψν σερβερ?

----------


## giorgosnik

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα στα μελη της παρεας,

Να πω οτι εχω το ΖΤΕ ΖΧΗΝ Η267Α με VDSL 50/5Mbps της Vodafone απο το Μαρτιο 2019 αφου το Vodafone H300s που μου εφεραν το Δεκεμβρη του 2018 ειχε προβληματα. Εχω μερικα προβληματα με το ΖΤΕ τα παραθετω συνοπτικα:
Η φωνη εχει μια "μεταλλικη" ηχω μερικες φορες κατα τη διαρκεια της συνομιλιας.
Χαμηλη ταχυτητα down/up κυριως βραδυνες ωρες η οποια πολλες φορες (οχι ολες) φτιάχνει μετα απο 2-3 reboot ή και power off του ΖΤΕ. Καποιοι απ το call center της Voda το ριχνουν στην κινηση του ιντερνετ (που νομιζω πως δεν παιζει γιατι η καμπινα ειναι σε οπτικη ινα) καποιοι στα CRC/FEC errors που εμφανιζει ο ρουτερ.
Ενημερωτικα εχω αποσυνδεσει ολες τις τηλεφωνικες πριζες στο σπιτι και απο την κεντρικη πριζα τα καλωδια χαλκου φτανουν μονο εκει που εχω το ΖΤΕ.

Μπορω να ζησω με αυτα τα προβληματακια, ο βασικοτερος λογος που γραφω το ποστ ειναι γιατι οταν βλεπω netflix, το ιντερνετ σερνεται σε ολες τις υπολοιπες συσκευες (κατεβαζω με 30-40kbps). Μολις κανω παυση το netflix, ως εκ θαυματος ολα παιζουν κανονικα και κατεβαζω με 35-40Mbps. Αυτο ειναι περιεργο γιατι το netflix συνιστα 5Mbps για το HD streaming, και φαινεται πως παιρνει οτι εχει διαθεσιμο.
Καταφερα να μπω με root με τους κωδικους που βρηκα σε νημα στο adslgr και ειδα τις ρυθμισεις QoS, οπως και αλλα καλουδια (3G backup) που εχει κοψει η Voda, αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορω να κανω κατι εκει ωστε πχ να περιορισει την κινηση προς το netflix πχ στα 20Mbps ή κατι τετοιο.
Συγνωμη αν κουρασα με τα πολλα που εγραψα. Αν καποιος εχει να μου προτεινει κατι, περιμενω. 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## galotzas

> Καλησπερα κι απο μενα στα μελη της παρεας,
> 
> Να πω οτι εχω το ΖΤΕ ΖΧΗΝ Η267Α με VDSL 50/5Mbps της Vodafone απο το Μαρτιο 2019 αφου το Vodafone H300s που μου εφεραν το Δεκεμβρη του 2018 ειχε προβληματα. Εχω μερικα προβληματα με το ΖΤΕ τα παραθετω συνοπτικα:
> Η φωνη εχει μια "μεταλλικη" ηχω μερικες φορες κατα τη διαρκεια της συνομιλιας.
> Χαμηλη ταχυτητα down/up κυριως βραδυνες ωρες η οποια πολλες φορες (οχι ολες) φτιάχνει μετα απο 2-3 reboot ή και power off του ΖΤΕ. Καποιοι απ το call center της Voda το ριχνουν στην κινηση του ιντερνετ (που νομιζω πως δεν παιζει γιατι η καμπινα ειναι σε οπτικη ινα) καποιοι στα CRC/FEC errors που εμφανιζει ο ρουτερ.
> Ενημερωτικα εχω αποσυνδεσει ολες τις τηλεφωνικες πριζες στο σπιτι και απο την κεντρικη πριζα τα καλωδια χαλκου φτανουν μονο εκει που εχω το ΖΤΕ.
> 
> Μπορω να ζησω με αυτα τα προβληματακια, ο βασικοτερος λογος που γραφω το ποστ ειναι γιατι οταν βλεπω netflix, το ιντερνετ σερνεται σε ολες τις υπολοιπες συσκευες (κατεβαζω με 30-40kbps). Μολις κανω παυση το netflix, ως εκ θαυματος ολα παιζουν κανονικα και κατεβαζω με 35-40Mbps. Αυτο ειναι περιεργο γιατι το netflix συνιστα 5Mbps για το HD streaming, και φαινεται πως παιρνει οτι εχει διαθεσιμο.
> Καταφερα να μπω με root με τους κωδικους που βρηκα σε νημα στο adslgr και ειδα τις ρυθμισεις QoS, οπως και αλλα καλουδια (3G backup) που εχει κοψει η Voda, αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορω να κανω κατι εκει ωστε πχ να περιορισει την κινηση προς το netflix πχ στα 20Mbps ή κατι τετοιο.
> ...


Καλησπερα φιλε μου. 

Και εγω απο h300s πηγα στο ζτε εδω και καποιους μηνες αλλα δεν εχω {ακομα} τα προβληματα που περιγρφεις. Εγω θα εκανα ενα hard reset  για αρχη , εν συνεχεια θα μιλαγα με το 13840 που αποκλειεται να βρεις ακρη και τελος θα ξανα-εβαζα το h300s πανω δοκιμαστικα να δω αν συμπεριφερεται το ιδιο. Αν δεν εχεις το παλιο ζητα να σου στειλουν ενα καινουργιο για να δεις που περιπου ειναι το προβλημα γιατι ισως ειναι ο εξοπλισμος ισως η γραμμη ισως η καμπινα ισως ποιος ξερει τι αλλο. Οποτε να ξεκινησεις να αποκλειεις πραγματα ωστε να καταληξεις στο προβλημα. Αν θελεις κανε και ενα screenshot με τα στοιχεια της γραμμης ετσι για να εχουμε μια εικονα.

----------


## slalom

Εγω δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα, ουτε στο ηχο, ουτε στο download, ουτε στα 50 και φυσικα ουτε στα 100

----------


## giorgosnik

Καλημερα. Αυτα τα στοιχεια εννοεις?

Modulation Type VDSL2
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4998/49999 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 19092/101472 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 20/11.5 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 0/6.6 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) 5.7/10.2 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/2172
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/9 ms
INP(Up/Down) 0/0 symbols
Profile 17a
Showtime Start 20 h 17 min 59 s
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 23/48120
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/25938

----------


## valam

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους.

Όταν κανω reset το ZTE, κάποιες android συσκευές δεν ξανασυνδέονται με wifi.
To κινητο Α6+ πχ ... συνδεεται και μολις κανει να ανταλλαξει data αποσυνδεεται και συνεχίζεται αυτό το loop για παντα.
Το έχει παθει κανείς ?

----------


## dilis

> Παιδιά είμαι σε OneNet.
> To username είναι guest@onenetdata.gr
> To password ποιο είναι;


Σε VBC "Vodafone Bussines Connect" ξέρει κάποιος ποιο είναι το Username για το VοIP;
Δοκίμασα το "guest@onenetvoice.gr" αλλά δεν μού έδωσε σύνδεση.

----------


## bill2015

Καλημέρα
το "guest@onenetvoice.gr είναι για πακέτα one net 
Έχεις voip στο vbc ? γτ εγώ με vbc στο γραφείο με 50 γραμμή τηλεφωνία πάνω στη πρίζα έχω
δες το παρακάτω αν έχεις vdsl 
Αν έχεις adsl εκεί που λέει ptm θα το βάλεις atm και στο VPI/VCI 8/37

----------


## dilis

Έχω VBC με VoIP πάνω σε 24 aDSL.
Από Vodafone μου έχουν δώσει router  OXYGEN IVV14200.N2UHM - VOD01_5.3.6 - fw2016052315 το οποίο είναι κλαδωμένο και δεν μπορώ να βρω Admin Password.
Έχω λιπών ένα ZTE ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T13 από ONENET και προσπαθώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω στη γραμμή VBC.

Στο OXYGEN βλέπω 


Στο ZTE περνώ HSIa αυτόματα την στατική IP ότι PPP και να βάλω (guest@adsl.gr, guest@onenetdata.gr) αλλά VoIPa δεν μου δίνει συνδεση και εχω προσπαθισει (guest@adsl.gr, guest@onenetvoice.gr, guest@vbcvoice.gr, guest@odpvoice.gr...)
 

Έχει κάποιος τις ρυθμίσεις για H267A σε VBC;

----------


## jkoukos

Οι ρυθμίσεις για το VoIP στην 2η εικόνα, είναι λάθος. Βάλτες όπως δείχνει ο φίλος ακριβώς από πάνω.

----------


## bill2015

Να δες 
Έτσι θα τα βάλεις 

Κωδικοί root  για να μπορέσεις να το φτιάξεις 
username: root
password: $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!
Διαδρομή 
Internet-> Wan->Create new item

----------


## dilis

Το έστησα ακριβός με τις οδηγίες σας αλλά στο status το VoIPa δεν παίρνει IP.

Να σημειώσω πώς διέγραψα το default  VoIPa και δημιούργησα νέο.
Μάλλον το default configuration του “ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T13” είναι για ONENET και όχι για VBC.
Μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει default configuration από H267A που έρχεται για VBC να προσπαθήσω να το περάσω?

----------


## galotzas

> Το έστησα ακριβός με τις οδηγίες σας αλλά στο status το VoIPa δεν παίρνει IP.
> 
> Να σημειώσω πώς διέγραψα το default  VoIPa και δημιούργησα νέο.
> Μάλλον το default configuration του “ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T13” είναι για ONENET και όχι για VBC.
> Μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει default configuration από H267A που έρχεται για VBC να προσπαθήσω να το περάσω?




Αυτο εννοεις?

----------


## bill2015

Αυτό που ανέβασες είναι για vdsl 
Εγώ του έστειλα για adsl και εγώ στο γραφείο vbc έχω με 50 γραμμή αλλά όχι voip 
Κάτσε
Δες λίγο και αυτά γτ του one net έχει τελέιως άλλα

----------


## slalom

> Το έστησα ακριβός με τις οδηγίες σας αλλά στο status το VoIPa δεν παίρνει IP.


Δε θα σου δουλεψει, θελει το αλλο firmware
Το παλευα και εγω και τελικα μου εστειλαν αλλο

Εκτος αν βρεις το αλλο firmware και το περασεις

----------


## ditheo

> Σε VBC "Vodafone Bussines Connect" ξέρει κάποιος ποιο είναι το Username για το VοIP;
> Δοκίμασα το "guest@onenetvoice.gr" αλλά δεν μού έδωσε σύνδεση.


Είναι το νούμερο σου με +30 μπροστά... Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βρω με τίποτα το password.

----------


## theopan

Εχώ το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ και μια Philips smart tv (47PFH6309/88) συνδεδεμένη μέχρι πρόσφατα μέσω wifi πάνω στο ΖΤΕ. Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό -σχεδόν από την αρχή που πήρα το ΖΤΕ γενάρη του 2018- παρατηρούσα σε ανύποπτο χρόνο την τηλεόραση να ανάβει μόνη της από stand by που την άφηνα. Δηλαδή την έσβηνα το βράδυ και το πρωί ξυπνούσα και την έβρισκα να παίζει. Τους τελευταίους 1-2 μήνες ξεκίνησε (η τηλεόραση) να μου κάνει τακτικά και ενω έπαιζε είτε κανάλι Digea, είτε Netflix και restart. Μαύριζε η οθόνη δηλαδή ξαφνικά, σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο έβγαζε το λογότυπο PHILIPS και επανερχόταν στο τελευταίο μέσο που έπαιζε. Δοκίμασα τα πάντα στην τηλεόραση (factory reset, πέρασμα παλιότερου firmware, πέρασμα ξανά του τελευταίου, αποσύνδεση όλων των συσκευών από πάνω της, βγάλσιμο από την πρίζα και πάτημα του on/off για κάποιο χρόνι όπως προτείνει η Philips κλπ.), απενεργοποίηση του Ambilight (κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι μερικές φορές δημιουργεί προβλήματα) και το πρόβλημα συνεχιζόταν. Λύθηκε "μαγικά" μόλις τη δικτύωσα με ethernet απενεργοποιώντας τη Wifi σύνδεση με το ZTE ZXHN H267A.
Την απόπειρα σύνδεσης με ethernet η οποία αποδείχθηκε και η λύση την έκανα γιατί διάβασα αυτό το άρθρο: https://community.ui.com/questions/W...2-3561e326fe6a
Μπορεί κάποιος διαβάζοντάς το να καταλάβει ποιά ρύθμιση του ΖΤΕ -αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη- ενδέχεται να φταίει;

----------


## galotzas

> Εχώ το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ και μια Philips smart tv (47PFH6309/88) συνδεδεμένη μέχρι πρόσφατα μέσω wifi πάνω στο ΖΤΕ. Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό -σχεδόν από την αρχή που πήρα το ΖΤΕ γενάρη του 2018- παρατηρούσα σε ανύποπτο χρόνο την τηλεόραση να ανάβει μόνη της από stand by που την άφηνα. Δηλαδή την έσβηνα το βράδυ και το πρωί ξυπνούσα και την έβρισκα να παίζει. Τους τελευταίους 1-2 μήνες ξεκίνησε (η τηλεόραση) να μου κάνει τακτικά και ενω έπαιζε είτε κανάλι Digea, είτε Netflix και restart. Μαύριζε η οθόνη δηλαδή ξαφνικά, σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο έβγαζε το λογότυπο PHILIPS και επανερχόταν στο τελευταίο μέσο που έπαιζε. Δοκίμασα τα πάντα στην τηλεόραση (factory reset, πέρασμα παλιότερου firmware, πέρασμα ξανά του τελευταίου, αποσύνδεση όλων των συσκευών από πάνω της, βγάλσιμο από την πρίζα και πάτημα του on/off για κάποιο χρόνι όπως προτείνει η Philips κλπ.), απενεργοποίηση του Ambilight (κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι μερικές φορές δημιουργεί προβλήματα) και το πρόβλημα συνεχιζόταν. Λύθηκε "μαγικά" μόλις τη δικτύωσα με ethernet απενεργοποιώντας τη Wifi σύνδεση με το ZTE ZXHN H267A.
> Την απόπειρα σύνδεσης με ethernet η οποία αποδείχθηκε και η λύση την έκανα γιατί διάβασα αυτό το άρθρο: https://community.ui.com/questions/W...2-3561e326fe6a
> Μπορεί κάποιος διαβάζοντάς το να καταλάβει ποιά ρύθμιση του ΖΤΕ -αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη- ενδέχεται να φταίει;


Το  make controller discoverable on L2 network που λεει ειναι στον controler του ubiquiti. Απο τα συμφραζομενα θα δοκιμαζα να κλεισω το UPNP στο zte

----------


## theopan

Το έκλεισα και δοκιμάζω. Για να δούμε...

----------


## theopan

Αυτό φαίνεται να ήταν τελικά. Από τη στιγμή που απενεργοποίησα το upnp δεν μου έχει κάνει reboot ως τώρα.

----------


## galotzas

> Αυτό φαίνεται να ήταν τελικά. Από τη στιγμή που απενεργοποίησα το upnp δεν μου έχει κάνει reboot ως τώρα.


Μιά χαρά

----------


## theopan

Αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι γιατί έπαψαν τα reboot και όταν τη σύνδεσα με ethernet παρά το ότι είχα ενεργό UPNP ακόμα.

----------


## jimsid17

καλησπερα !

Παρέλαβα το συγκεκριμενο μοντέλο απο τη vodafone με την ενεργοποίηση ενός πακέτου Vodafone one office 24 Mbps. Σήμερα έγινε η ενεργοποίηση του πακέτου και τα προβλήματα ήδη είναι αρκετά.
Αρχικά απο speed tests βλέπω οτι η download speed δεν ξεπερνά τα 7.5 Mbps με ethernet στο laptop συνδεδεμένο και ενώ δεν θα περίμενα να φτάσει το 24αρι φυσικά, συνδεόμενος μέσω wifi με το δίκτυο του φίλου μου στο διπλανό σπίτι με εκείνο (wifi σε άλλο ΣΠΙΤΙ  επαναλαμβάνω) πιάνω 8.5+ Mbps download speed (και αυτος εχει vodafone 24 Mbps συνδεση να αναφέρω).
Πέρα από αυτό και ας πούμε οτι και τα 7.5 είναι οκ γενικά έχω σοβαρώ θέμα ως gamer - όταν μπαίνω σε player versus player δραστηριότητες η σύνδεση απλά σταδιακά καταρρέει. Ξεκίνα με full μπάρα, πέφτει όσο προχωράει το παιχνίδι και τελικά μου λέει προσοχή γίνεται απόπειρα επικοινωνίας με τους servers και τελικά με αποσυνδέει πριν ολοκληρωθεί το παιχνίδι.
Μέσα σε μία μέρα είχα επίσης θεματα γενικά συνδεσιμότητας καθώς για ένα διάστημα δεν είχα καθόλου ίντερνετ ούτε με ethernet ούτε wifi.

Κάλεσα την τεχνική υποστήριξη αλλά δεν μου είπαν τίποτα που να βοηθάει.

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να αγοράσω άλλο router κατευθείαν...

----------


## dimangelid

> καλησπερα !
> 
> Παρέλαβα το συγκεκριμενο μοντέλο απο τη vodafone με την ενεργοποίηση ενός πακέτου Vodafone one office 24 Mbps. Σήμερα έγινε η ενεργοποίηση του πακέτου και τα προβλήματα ήδη είναι αρκετά.
> Αρχικά απο speed tests βλέπω οτι η download speed δεν ξεπερνά τα 7.5 Mbps με ethernet στο laptop συνδεδεμένο και ενώ δεν θα περίμενα να φτάσει το 24αρι φυσικά, συνδεόμενος μέσω wifi με το δίκτυο του φίλου μου στο διπλανό σπίτι με εκείνο (wifi σε άλλο ΣΠΙΤΙ  επαναλαμβάνω) πιάνω 8.5+ Mbps download speed (και αυτος εχει vodafone 24 Mbps συνδεση να αναφέρω).
> Πέρα από αυτό και ας πούμε οτι και τα 7.5 είναι οκ γενικά έχω σοβαρώ θέμα ως gamer - όταν μπαίνω σε player versus player δραστηριότητες η σύνδεση απλά σταδιακά καταρρέει. Ξεκίνα με full μπάρα, πέφτει όσο προχωράει το παιχνίδι και τελικά μου λέει προσοχή γίνεται απόπειρα επικοινωνίας με τους servers και τελικά με αποσυνδέει πριν ολοκληρωθεί το παιχνίδι.
> Μέσα σε μία μέρα είχα επίσης θεματα γενικά συνδεσιμότητας καθώς για ένα διάστημα δεν είχα καθόλου ίντερνετ ούτε με ethernet ούτε wifi.
> 
> Κάλεσα την τεχνική υποστήριξη αλλά δεν μου είπαν τίποτα που να βοηθάει.
> 
> Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να αγοράσω άλλο router κατευθείαν...


Για αρχή δώσε τα στατιστικά συγχρονισμού της γραμμής σου.

----------


## jimsid17

Επειδή δεν είμαι ιδιαιτερα σχετικός με όλα αυτά ζητώ συγγνωμη μπορείς να μου πεις που θα τα βρω ;

Πάντως αν μπορώ να τα βρω κάπου εδώ :



τότε δεν γνωρίζω τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης. Αυτοί που δίνει στο site της vodafone (admin/admin) δεν λειτουργούν.

----------


## dimangelid

> Επειδή δεν είμαι ιδιαιτερα σχετικός με όλα αυτά ζητώ συγγνωμη μπορείς να μου πεις που θα τα βρω ;
> 
> Πάντως αν μπορώ να τα βρω κάπου εδώ :
> 
> 
> 
> τότε δεν γνωρίζω τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης. Αυτοί που δίνει στο site της vodafone (admin/admin) δεν λειτουργούν.


Από το μενού του router θα τα βρεις.

Για τους κωδικούς μπορείς είτε να ψάξεις στο forum, είτε να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο.

----------


## outSSIDer

Υπάρχει περίπτωση, ένα παροπλισμένο H267A, να λειτουργήσει ως απλό ethernet router;

Έχω root access


```
2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)5
```

αλλά δε βρίσκω ρυθμίσεις της θύρας WAN.

Το θέλω για τη δουλειά όπου έχουμε εσωτερικό δίκτυο, οπότε πρέπει να βάλω συγκεκριμένη ip, subnet mask, gateway καθώς και DNS servers.

----------


## JpegXguy

Φαντάζομαι είναι η επιλογή Internet > WAN > Ethernet tab

----------


## outSSIDer

Ευχαριστώ! Θα το δω τη Δευτέρα και θα ποστάρω το αποτέλεσμα

----------


## snips

Να υποθέσω ότι το H267 κάνει και για απλή adsl γραμμή έ?(Nova). Ως αντικαταστάτη του H108N το θέλω το οποίο αρχίζει τα κουλά.

----------


## JpegXguy

Ναι μια χαρά

----------


## bill2015

Πιο Η267 θα βάλεις το A η το N ;

----------


## paanos

Δεν έχει σημασία, και τα δύο παίζουν μια χαρά.

----------


## xristos80

καλησπερα εχω το router zte 267n και προσπαθω να ενεργοποιησω το voip στο 267 
εχω βγαλει τους κωδικους απο το router της vod
θελω να ρωτησω στο 267n τον αριθμο το βαζω ετσι 
SIP Account +30123456
Authorization Username +30123456@ngn.hol.net
η ειναι λαθος η σωστο
η συνδεση μου ειναι vdsl

----------


## paanos

Έτσι τον βάζεις.
Δεν παίζει η τηλεφωνία στο 267; Ποιο 267 έχεις;

----------


## xristos80

εχω το 267n

----------


## theopan

> εχω το 267n


Γράφεις σε λάθος topic. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση το Α με το Ν.

----------


## SystemWide

Βρε παιδιά έχει άλλος πρόβλημα με το dhcp binding με αυτό το μόντεμ. Ενώ του κάνω assign μια mac και μια ip, δεν δίνει ποτέ την ip που του έχω ορίσει. Όλα είναι σωστά. Επίσης έχω κάνει επανεκκίνηση και το μόντεμ και την συσκευή πολλές φορές.

----------


## geoav

Καλησπερα παιδες.
Βλεπω μια συσκευη συνδεδεμενη στο router μου που δεν ειναι κανενος στο σπιτι. Ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να κανω kick ενα device απο το router? Δεν μπορω να το βρω.

----------


## slalom

Αλλαξε password στο wifi

ή πηγαινε* Internet -> Parental Controls* και φτιαχτον απο εκει

----------


## geoav

> Αλλαξε password στο wifi
> 
> ή πηγαινε* Internet -> Parental Controls* και φτιαχτον απο εκει


Προτιμω να μην κανω ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια με αλλαγη pwd γι'αυτο και ψαχνω να δω πως θα κανω ban το mac. Το εκανα με το Parental control αλλα παραμενει φυσικα συνδεδεμενος στο δικτυο μου. Το θεμα ειναι πως να το κανω kick. Υπαρχει τροπος περαν της αλλαγης pwd?

----------


## dimangelid

> Προτιμω να μην κανω ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια με αλλαγη pwd γι'αυτο και ψαχνω να δω πως θα κανω ban το mac. Το εκανα με το Parental control αλλα παραμενει φυσικα συνδεδεμενος στο δικτυο μου. Το θεμα ειναι πως να το κανω kick. Υπαρχει τροπος περαν της αλλαγης pwd?


Και να την μπλοκάρεις με mac address ο άλλος μάλλον ξέρει τον κωδικό σου. Αν έχει γνώσεις, με mac address spoofing θα ξαναμπεί.

Άλλαξε κωδικό και ίσως και το όνομα του δικτύου

----------


## geoav

> Και να την μπλοκάρεις με mac address ο άλλος μάλλον ξέρει τον κωδικό σου. Αν έχει γνώσεις, με mac address spoofing θα ξαναμπεί.
> 
> Άλλαξε κωδικό και ίσως και το όνομα του δικτύου


Το καταλαβαινω και το εχω σκεφτει κι εγω αυτο. Απλα μολις σημερα εβαλα ενα extender κι εχει παρει ip απο αυτο ενω δεν υπηρχε ποτε πριν το κινητο αυτο κι αναρωτιεμαι μηπως παιζει κατι αλλο οποτε θελω να βρω τροπο να το μπλοκαρω το συγκεκριμενο να δω αν θα ξανασυνδεθει καποιο αλλο αγνωστο αμεσως μετα. Αν οντως συνδεθει αλλο αγνωστο σημαινει οτι οντως καποιος εχει βρει το pwd και ξερει πως να μπαινει, οποτε ναι θα τα αλλαξω ολα. Αν απλα αλλαξω το Pwd δε θα ξερω αν καποιος με εχει βαλει στο ματι. Εξ'ου και η απορια αν υπαρχει τροπος να κανω block το συγκεκριμενο mac. Προφανως δεν υπαρχει να υποθεσω οποτε θα πρεπει να αλλαξω PWD, σωστα?

----------


## slalom

> Το εκανα με το Parental control αλλα παραμενει φυσικα συνδεδεμενος στο δικτυο μου. Το θεμα ειναι πως να το κανω kick. Υπαρχει τροπος περαν της αλλαγης pwd?


Αστον μπαναρισμενο, θα βαρεθει και θα φυγει

----------


## sdikr

> Προτιμω να μην κανω ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια με αλλαγη pwd γι'αυτο και ψαχνω να δω πως θα κανω ban το mac. Το εκανα με το Parental control αλλα παραμενει φυσικα συνδεδεμενος στο δικτυο μου. Το θεμα ειναι πως να το κανω kick. Υπαρχει τροπος περαν της αλλαγης pwd?


Που τον βλέπεις συνδεμένο;
Αρκετά router κράτανε στην λίστα ακόμα και κάποιον που δεν είναι συνδεμένος εκείνη την στιγμή,  πχ στο dhcp status  μπορεί να τον κρατήσει εκεί για μια βδομάδα κάποιον γνωστό που πέρασε για 30 λεπτά  και του έδωσε κωδικό.
Το ίδιο και στο arp status, wifi status

Δοκίμασε μια να κάνεις ενα reboot το router,  στο εμφανίζει ξανα;

----------


## geoav

> Που τον βλέπεις συνδεμένο;
> Αρκετά router κράτανε στην λίστα ακόμα και κάποιον που δεν είναι συνδεμένος εκείνη την στιγμή,  πχ στο dhcp status  μπορεί να τον κρατήσει εκεί για μια βδομάδα κάποιον γνωστό που πέρασε για 30 λεπτά  και του έδωσε κωδικό.
> Το ίδιο και στο arp status, wifi status
> 
> Δοκίμασε μια να κάνεις ενα reboot το router,  στο εμφανίζει ξανα;


Sorry τωρα το ειδα, μπαλα χθες βραδυ γαρ.
Στο WLAN client status το εβλεπα συνδεδεμενο αλλα πλεον δεν υπαρχει. Παιζει να ειχε ξεμεινει. Θα συνεχισω να το ελεγχω και θα δω.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## iraklis4

Καλημερα. Εχω μια 200ρα γραμμη απο vodafone με το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ  πανω στην wan του οποιου ειναι συνδεδεμενο ενα nokia και σε αυτο ερχεται η γραμμη. Προσπαθω να το γυρισω σε bridge mode η pppoe αλλα ματαια. Μιλησα με την vodafone και μου ειπαν πως δεν γυριζει σε bridge mode και η μονη λυση που δινουν ειναι nat to nat και αυτο υστερα απο αιτημα. Υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει το συγκεκριμενο setup και να γνωριζει πως θα γινει αυτο; Η τηλεφωνια δεν με ενδιαφερει. Μονο internet.

----------


## mondeo

> Καλημερα. Εχω μια 200ρα γραμμη απο vodafone με το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ  πανω στην wan του οποιου ειναι συνδεδεμενο ενα nokia και σε αυτο ερχεται η γραμμη. Προσπαθω να το γυρισω σε bridge mode η pppoe αλλα ματαια. Μιλησα με την vodafone και μου ειπαν πως δεν γυριζει σε bridge mode και η μονη λυση που δινουν ειναι nat to nat και αυτο υστερα απο αιτημα. Υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει το συγκεκριμενο setup και να γνωριζει πως θα γινει αυτο; Η τηλεφωνια δεν με ενδιαφερει. Μονο internet.


Επειδή στην περιοχή μου δεν έχουμε ακόμα FTTH και δεν γνωρίζω, το ΝΟΚΙΑ που έχεις ποιο είναι;
Επίσης αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η τηλεφωνία κούμπωσε πάνω στο ΝΟΚΙΑ ένα TP-Link ethernet router με θύρα wan και βάλτο να παίζει σε PPPoE και είσαι άρχοντας.

----------


## iraklis4

Το μοντελο του νοκια ειναι f-010g-b. Μονο internet χρειαζομαι. Τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## mondeo

> Το μοντελο του νοκια ειναι f-010g-b. Μονο internet χρειαζομαι. Τιποτα αλλο.


DSL έχεις ή ίνα;

----------


## iraklis4

Ειναι Vectoring. Δεν ειναι ftth.

----------


## paanos

Δινουνε ξεχωριστό modem; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Η διαδικασία πάντως θα είναι η ίδια με το ΟΝΤ, διώχνεις απλά το ρούτερ τους και βάζεις το δικό σου.

----------


## mondeo

> Δινουνε ξεχωριστό modem; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Η διαδικασία πάντως θα είναι η ίδια με το ΟΝΤ, διώχνεις απλά το ρούτερ τους και βάζεις το δικό σου.


Κι εγώ πρώτη φορά το ακούω.

----------


## mpaoboud

Καλημερα μια ερωτηση στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ αμα θελω να κλεισω το ipv6 γινεται και πως εχω vodafon vdsl

----------


## galotzas

> Καλημερα μια ερωτηση στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ αμα θελω να κλεισω το ipv6 γινεται και πως εχω vodafon vdsl


Ειναι ενεργοποιημενο? 

Δοκιμασε στο https://ipv6-test.com/ να δεις αν σου δινει IPv6 ip

----------


## mpaoboud

ενεργοποιημενο ειναι εκανα και το τεστ

----------


## jkoukos

> Το μοντελο του νοκια ειναι f-010g-b. Μονο internet χρειαζομαι. Τιποτα αλλο.


Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω το Nokia είναι ένα απλό VDSL modem και πίσω του έχουν το ΖΤΕ ως router για να κάνει την κλήση ΡΡΡ.
Το γιατί επέλεξαν αυτή την λύση, προς το παρόν μας είναι αδιάφορο. Λογικά βάζοντας πίσω το δικό μας router και με τα σωστά στοιχεία, θα έχουμε σύνδεση χωρίς την τηλεφωνία.

----------


## galotzas

> ενεργοποιημενο ειναι εκανα και το τεστ


Management & Diagnosis
Ipv6 Switch

Αυτη η επιλογη βεβαια αλλάζει με την προυποθεση οτι εχεις το root password.

----------


## mpaoboud

πως το βρισκω αυτο

- - - Updated - - -




> Management & Diagnosis
> Ipv6 Switch
> 
> Αυτη η επιλογη βεβαια αλλάζει με την προυποθεση οτι εχεις το root password.


πως το βρισκω αυτο

----------


## galotzas

> πως το βρισκω αυτο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> πως το βρισκω αυτο


username: root
password: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%

----------


## mpaoboud

> username: root
> password: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%


ευχαριστω θα δοκιμασω αυτα τα βαζω στο αρχικο login

----------


## geoav

> username: root
> password: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%


Σε μενα παντως με αυτο το pwd δεν μπαινει. Υπαρχει τροπος να βρω ποιο ειναι το pwd ?

----------


## galotzas

> Σε μενα παντως με αυτο το pwd δεν μπαινει. Υπαρχει τροπος να βρω ποιο ειναι το pwd ?


Χμμ δεν εχω αλλο αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος πως καποιος χρηστης ειχε βαλει αλλο ενα  password αλλα δεν θυμαμαι σε ποιο θεμα, Ισως και σε αυτο αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## JpegXguy

RouterPassView με το config.bin

----------


## geoav

> RouterPassView με το config.bin


Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου. 
Οντως το βρηκα ετσι.
Παιζει να ειδαν απο Voda οτι μπηκα με root(ειχα μπει με το αρχικο pwd παλιοτερα) και να το αλλαξαν remotely?

----------


## JpegXguy

Και εμένα μου είχε αλλάξει κάποια στιγμή, αλλά όχι 2η φορά. Τώρα έχω το H300s στη γραμμή

----------


## mpaoboud

> RouterPassView με το config.bin


λιγο ποιο απλα να το καταλαβω

----------


## geoav

> Και εμένα μου είχε αλλάξει κάποια στιγμή, αλλά όχι 2η φορά. Τώρα έχω το H300s στη γραμμή


Το εχω κι εγω αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιω το H300s. Θεωρεις οτι ειναι καλυτερο απο το ZTE?

- - - Updated - - -




> λιγο ποιο απλα να το καταλαβω


Googlαρεις το routerpassview, το κατεβαζεις για Windows και μετα πας στο router σου, κανεις login με τον admin χρηστη πας στο Management & Diagnostis -> System Management -> User Configuration Management και πατας στο Backup Configuration με το οποιο θα κατεβει στο Downloads folder στα Windows το αρχειο config.bin
Τρεχεις το routerpassview.exe και απο εκει ανοιγες το config.bin και ψαχνεις να βρεις τη λεξη root και απο κατω θα δεις το pwd.

----------


## mpaoboud

> Το εχω κι εγω αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιω το H300s. Θεωρεις οτι ειναι καλυτερο απο το ZTE?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Googlαρεις το routerpassview, το κατεβαζεις για Windows και μετα πας στο router σου, κανεις login με τον admin χρηστη πας στο Management & Diagnostis -> System Management -> User Configuration Management και πατας στο Backup Configuration με το οποιο θα κατεβει στο Downloads folder στα Windows το αρχειο config.bin
> Τρεχεις το routerpassview.exe και απο εκει ανοιγες το config.bin και ψαχνεις να βρεις τη λεξη root και απο κατω θα δεις το pwd.


Ευχαριστω πολυ κατατοπιστικος και παλυ ευχαριστω

----------


## slalom

Δευτερο καναλι φωνης εχετε εσεις με το 267Α?

----------


## JpegXguy

> Δευτερο καναλι φωνης εχετε εσεις με το 267Α?


Έχω 2 VoIP νούμερα από την εποχή της hol αν εννοείς αυτό. δούλευαν μια χαρά (τα είχα μοιράσει στις 2 τηλεφωνικές πρίζες πίσω) όταν είχα το H267A στη γραμμή

- - - Updated - - -




> Το εχω κι εγω αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιω το H300s. Θεωρεις οτι ειναι καλυτερο απο το ZTE?


Είχα προβλήματα με το H267A, πιθανόν επειδή είχα δοκιμάσει το H300s στη γραμμή και τώρα η γραμμή "ήθελε" αυτό - τουλάχιστον αυτό είπε ο τεχνικός.
Συγκεκριμένα, κλείδωνε κανονικά στα 100 Mbps αλλά μετά από 2-3 μέρες άρχιζε να μαζεύει πολλά CRC errors και η ταχύτητα στα προγράμματα ήταν 50KB/s. Έφτιαχνε με επανεκκίνηση.
Κάποιες φορές δεν μπορούσε καν να συνδεθεί και έμενε το Internet σταθερά κόκκινο.

Έβαλα μόνιμα το H300s στη γραμμή και δεν έχω πια προβλήματα.
Η αδυναμία του H300s είναι το λογισμικό του. Είναι πιο περιοριστικό σε σχέση με το H267A (ειδικά εφόσον ξέρουμε το root κωδικό).
Επίσης υπάρχει το θέμα με το το ξεζούμισμα της μπαταρίας, το οποίο το έχω διαπιστώσει προσωπικά στο δικό μου κινητό.

----------


## geoav

> Έχω 2 VoIP νούμερα από την εποχή της hol αν εννοείς αυτό. δούλευαν μια χαρά (τα είχα μοιράσει στις 2 τηλεφωνικές πρίζες πίσω) όταν είχα το H267A στη γραμμή
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Είχα προβλήματα με το H267A, πιθανόν επειδή είχα δοκιμάσει το H300s στη γραμμή και τώρα η γραμμή "ήθελε" αυτό - τουλάχιστον αυτό είπε ο τεχνικός.
> Συγκεκριμένα, κλείδωνε κανονικά στα 100 Mbps αλλά μετά από 2-3 μέρες άρχιζε να μαζεύει πολλά CRC errors και η ταχύτητα στα προγράμματα ήταν 50KB/s. Έφτιαχνε με επανεκκίνηση.
> Κάποιες φορές δεν μπορούσε καν να συνδεθεί και έμενε το Internet σταθερά κόκκινο.
> ...


Καταλαβα.
Εμενα δεν εχει παρουσιασει καθολου προβληματα ευτυχως οποτε δεν το βγαζω απο πανω για να βαλω το H300. Εχω 50αρι μονο βεβαια αλλα εχω και VodaTV πανω

----------


## Sam_GR

Καλησπέρα

Πως μπορώ να μπλοκάρω πόρτες TCP/UDP για συγκεκριμένη ip η mac address του δικτύου μου;
Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## iraklis4

Επιβεβαιωνω οτι το Nokia λειτουργει ως modem και συμφωνα με την vodafone χρησιμοποιειται γιατι το ZTE δεν μπορει να σηκωσει 200ρα ταχυτητα. Στοχος μου ειναι να συνδεσω την γραμμη πανω σε ενα Unifi USG 4 PRO. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι το Nokia λειτουργει με IPoE και οχι PPPoE . Οποτε δεν μπορω να κανω την κληση κατευθειαν με το USG. Το ZTE στην ουσια λειτουργει μονο ως router. Θα μπορουσε να προτεινει καποιος καποια λυση;

----------


## jkoukos

Έχεις πρόσβαση στο ZTE; Τι ρυθμίσεις έχει για την σύνδεση;
Εξ όσων γνωρίζω (εξ απαλών ονύχων), το ΙΡοΕ απλά είναι σύνδεση μέσω DHCP και VLAN. Δεν μπορεί να ρυθμισθεί αυτή στο USG;

----------


## Panagouras

Καλησπέρα στην Παρέα,
μόλις παρέλαβα και εγώ τον εξοπλισμό ΖΤΕ Η267Ν απο FOrthnet. Θ΄λε ωκαι εγώ να χρησημοποιήσω το 3cx μου και προσπαθώ να βρω το Sip Password. εξάγω το config.bin πάω να το βάλω στο RouterPassView αλλα δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτα!!! καμιά ιδέα??

----------


## jkoukos

Δοκίμασε στο Options επιλέγοντας το Ascii και ψάχνοντας στο δεξί πλαίσιο.
Κοιτάς για τον χρήστη forthnet και αμέσως μετά θα έχει το password.

----------


## eaggel

> Peer details:
> username=210xxxxxxx
> secret=password
> port=5060
> insecure=very
> host=ngn.hol.net
> fromuser=210xxxxxxx
> fromdomain=ngn.hol.net
> outboundproxy=zte.ngn.hol.net
> ...




Καλησπέρα, 

αν και παλαιό το post είναι επίκαιρο. 

Δύο ερωτήσεις. 
1) Το * το είχες συνδέσει πίσω από το δικό σου δρομολογητή και μπορούσες να δεις τους SIP servers της VF ? το δοκιμάζω, παίρνω ip , routes, dns, αλλά δεν κάνω ping πουθενά.

2) έχω ένα SIP τηλέφωνο (Gigaset S850A) και προσπαθώ να κάνω register, αλλά τρωω πόρτα.

Έχω user/pass , αλλά κάπου διάβασα ότι πια η VF δεν κάνει resolve (το διαπίστωσα κ εγώ μέσω nslookup)

Λειτουργεί ακόμη η σύνδεση ή πρέπει να μείνω με το modem του παρόχου για την τηλεφωνία ;

Ευχαριστώ.

Η

----------


## jkoukos

Η κάρτα δικτύου του Asterisk θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί σε μία *συγκεκριμένη* θύρα LAN του Router της εταιρείας.
Σε αυτή ακριβώς την θύρα, θα φέρεις *μόνο* την Bridged σύνδεση της τηλεφωνίας (VLAN 837) και *όχι* αυτή για το διαδίκτυο (VLAN 835).
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ο Asterisk θα μπορεί να συνδεθεί με τον server της εταιρείας για την τηλεφωνία, αλλά *όχι* για πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.

Το Gigaset πάντα θα τρώει πόρτα, αφού είναι αδύνατον να χρησιμοποιήσει μία Bridged σύνδεση. Μόνο κανονική για πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## slalom

> 2) έχω ένα SIP τηλέφωνο (Gigaset S850A) και προσπαθώ να κάνω register, αλλά τρωω πόρτα.


Αμα δεις το slalom στον τηλ. καταλογο, ειμαι εγω

----------


## galotzas

Μπορουμε με καποιο τροπο να εχουμε προσβαση σε αυτο το μοντεμ σε ssh η telnet ?

----------


## YaWnX

Βρήκα το συγκεκριμένο μεταχειρισμένο και το έβαλα πάνω σε γραμμή Vodafone. Γιατι δε δουλεύει το dynamic DNS?

----------


## galotzas

> Βρήκα το συγκεκριμένο μεταχειρισμένο και το έβαλα πάνω σε γραμμή Vodafone. Γιατι δε δουλεύει το dynamic DNS?


Κοιταξε στα logs να δεις για καποια σχετικα μηνυματα με το τι μπορει να φταιει.

----------


## YaWnX

> Κοιταξε στα logs να δεις για καποια σχετικα μηνυματα με το τι μπορει να φταιει.


Δε βλέπω κάτι , απλά δεν κάνει update. Επίσης ούτε την modulus κατάφερα να βάλω σαν 2ο account. 
Στα συν, το ipv6 και το καλύτερο WiFi.

----------


## ThReSh

Μάλλον θα πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα H267A για να αντικαταστήσει (για όσο είμαι σε 100αρα) το H300s. 

Υπάρχουν "versions" του που δεν τραβάνε τα στοιχεία για VoIP όταν το συνδέουμε πάνω στην γραμμή? Αν ναι, υπάρχει κάποια λύση γι' αυτό?

----------


## paanos

Κάνεις reset το ρούτερ, συνδέεσαι σε αυτό με τους Root κωδικούς χωρίς να έχεις συνδέσει το καλώδιο για το dsl και κλείνεις το tr069.
Μετά συνδέεις το καλώδιο και αν χρειαστεί περνάς μόνος σου τους κωδικούς στο προφίλ HSIv (συνήθως παίρνει ο,τι βάλεις αρκεί να μην είναι κενά)

----------


## slalom

Δε χρειαζεται να κλεισει τιποτα
Reset και συνδεση, τραβαει τους κωδικους, παιρνει ενα backup των ρυθμισεων, βρισκει κωδικους root και αλλαζει το pass

----------


## ThReSh

> Κάνεις reset το ρούτερ, συνδέεσαι σε αυτό με τους Root κωδικούς χωρίς να έχεις συνδέσει το καλώδιο για το dsl και κλείνεις το tr069.
> Μετά συνδέεις το καλώδιο και αν χρειαστεί περνάς μόνος σου τους κωδικούς στο προφίλ HSIv (συνήθως παίρνει ο,τι βάλεις αρκεί να μην είναι κενά)





> Δε χρειαζεται να κλεισει τιποτα
> Reset και συνδεση, τραβαει τους κωδικους, παιρνει ενα backup των ρυθμισεων, βρισκει κωδικους root και αλλαζει το pass


Ευχαριστώ και τους 2.

Εννοείς να αλλάξω το Root Pass για να μην είναι το κλασικό μακρυνάρι που φαντάζομαι ότι είναι κοινό σε όλα?

----------


## slalom

Ναι, ποιος το θυμαται αυτο...

----------


## jkoukos

> Δε χρειαζεται να κλεισει τιποτα
> Reset και συνδεση, τραβαει τους κωδικους, παιρνει ενα backup των ρυθμισεων, βρισκει κωδικους root και αλλαζει το pass


Μόλις τραβήξει το νέο firmware, αλλάζει και ο κωδικός του χρήστη root και παράλληλα η ασφάλεια που αποθηκεύεται αυτός, έτσι ώστε δεν μπορεί πλέον να διαβάσει το backup αρχείο το routerpassview (και κανείς μέχρι σήμερα δεν τον έχει βρει).
Παθών και μαθών πρόσφατα (το προηγούμενο ΠΣΚ) με αυτή την συσκευή σε νέα σύνδεση.

----------


## slalom

Εγω με το τελευταιο fw βλεπω κανονικα το password

V1.0.2_VDFT14

----------


## jkoukos

Το τελευταίο firmware είναι το V2.5.5_VDFT7.

Γράψε λάθος. Το ZXHN H108N V2.5 έχουν δώσει που έκαναν την αλλαγή του firmware και δεν διαβάζεται πλέον το backup αρχείο.

----------


## zeronero

Σκέφτομαι την αναβάθμιση σε 100/10 από 50/5 (offnet, σε kv του OTE).
Έχω το Η267Α. Θα δουλέψει στην 100άρα ή θα έχω προβλήματα και "η γραμμή θα θέλει το Η300" όπως διάβασα σε προηγούμενα post κατά τα λεγόμενα του τεχνικού της vodafone;
Έχει κανείς 100 με το Η267Α;

Update: Βρήκα και το post.




> Είχα προβλήματα με το H267A, πιθανόν επειδή είχα δοκιμάσει το H300s στη γραμμή και τώρα η γραμμή "ήθελε" αυτό - τουλάχιστον αυτό είπε ο τεχνικός.
> Συγκεκριμένα, κλείδωνε κανονικά στα 100 Mbps αλλά μετά από 2-3 μέρες άρχιζε να μαζεύει πολλά CRC errors και η ταχύτητα στα προγράμματα ήταν 50KB/s. Έφτιαχνε με επανεκκίνηση.
> Κάποιες φορές δεν μπορούσε καν να συνδεθεί και έμενε το Internet σταθερά κόκκινο.
> 
> Έβαλα μόνιμα το H300s στη γραμμή και δεν έχω πια προβλήματα.
> Η αδυναμία του H300s είναι το λογισμικό του. Είναι πιο περιοριστικό σε σχέση με το H267A (ειδικά εφόσον ξέρουμε το root κωδικό).
> Επίσης υπάρχει το θέμα με το το ξεζούμισμα της μπαταρίας, το οποίο το έχω διαπιστώσει προσωπικά στο δικό μου κινητό.


Επίσης, είναι σίγουρο ότι με την 100άρα θα περάσω σε voip ή μπορεί και να μείνω σε pots;

----------


## slalom

Κρατα το Η267Α, εμενα τουλαχιστον δουλευει μια χαρα

99,99% θα παρεις VoIP

----------


## panteraz

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν απαντήθηκε αλλά έχω ένα θέμα. Καταρχήν έχω το ZTE με 100mbps. Η σύνδεση δεν πέφτει ποτέ και όλα καλά όσον αφορά το modem. 

Έχω το εξής θέμα. Το andoid κινητό μου όταν πάω να κατεβάσω εφαρμογή από Play store δεν κατεβάζει! Όταν γυρνάω σε data κατεβαίνουν.. επίσης κάθε φορά που συνδέεται στο Wifi λέει ένα μήνυμα " αυτό το δίκτυο δεν έχει πρόσβαση στο internet κτλ" αλλά μπαίνει κανονικά εκτός απ' το playstore που ψάχνει κτλ εφαρμογές αλλά δεν κατεβαίνουν. Έλεγα κάτι μαλακια φταίει με το κινητό και το άφησα αλλά αγόρασα Android TV και το ίδιο κανει και στο playstore της TV! 

Έχετε καμία ιδέα;

----------


## villager

> Παιδιά δεν ξέρω... 
> 
> Έχετε καμία ιδέα;


Δοκίμασε storage reset των Google play services και play app. Σύμφωνα με βίντεο https://youtu.be/m83uULpnPN8 είναι απλό. 


Σιγουρέψου ότι έχεις τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις των παραπάνω App. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rs.fix_and_update_play_services

----------


## panteraz

> Δοκίμασε storage reset των Google play services και play app. Σύμφωνα με βίντεο https://youtu.be/m83uULpnPN8 είναι απλό. 
> 
> 
> Σιγουρέψου ότι έχεις τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις των παραπάνω App. https://play.google.com/store/apps/d..._play_services


To έχω δοκιμάσει. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν το κάνει σε κανένα άλλο ρούτερ δυστυχως.

----------


## villager

> To έχω δοκιμάσει. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν το κάνει σε κανένα άλλο ρούτερ δυστυχως.


O damn... τι wifi setttings έχεις αλλάξει/δοκιμάσει; Μια ιδέα αν έχει ipv6 κανε disable. Τελος έχεις κάνει hard reset;

----------


## panteraz

> O damn... τι wifi setttings έχεις αλλάξει/δοκιμάσει; Μια ιδέα αν έχει ipv6 κανε disable. Τελος έχεις κάνει hard reset;


H αλήθεια είναι ότι έχει το IPv6 ενεργοποιημένο θα το δοκιμάσω. Hard reset δεν έχω κάνει γιατί βαριέμαι να το σετάρω αλλά μάλλον θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό. 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## giorgis1987

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Έχω το συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ από παλιά και αποφάσισα να το μετατρέψω τώρα σε ap και σε lan hub. Όλα πήγαν καλά και λειτουργούν τέλεια, ΑΛΛΑ, δε μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το 5ghz wifi. Δοκίμασα να τα κλείσω και τα 2 και να τα ξαναανοίξω, να κάνω πολλαπλές φορές reset, τίποτα, ακούω ιδέες..... 

ΘΑ είναι κρίμα να μου τα χαλάσει στο σημείο αυτο γιατί με βόλεψε απίστευτα!

----------


## paanos

Αν πας στις ρυθμίσεις του (νομίζω local network > wlan) δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις το SSID 5;
Edit: κάτι ακόμα, μήπως δεν το υποστηρίζει η συσκευή σου ή έχει επιλέξει περίεργο κανάλι; Από το ίδιο μενού, στο SSID5 δοκίμασε ένα από τα κανάλια 36,40,44,48

----------


## giorgis1987

ανοικτό το δείχνει το ssid και στο αυτόματο το έχω το κανάλι. Μόλις δοκίμασα τα παραπάνω, καμία τύχη.... Δεν είναι θέμα δέκτη, δεν ανάβει καν το led στο modem.

----------


## zeronero

Σίγουρα φταίει το ipv6. Κάνε το disable. Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## paanos

Τι σχέση έχει το IPv6 (δηλαδή κάτι που έχει να κάνει με το εξωτερικό δικτυο) με το wifi 5ghz;

----------


## zeronero

Η απάντηση πήγαινε στο πρόβλημα με το Google play όχι στο θέμα με τη ζώνη των 5 GHz.

----------


## jimpapi

Υπάρχει πρόγραμμα ξεκλειδώματος όλων των ΖΤΕ και μάλιστα βρίσκεις το pass για root αλλα ανοίγεις και το sst telnet....το ανέβασα εδώ και το διέγραψε ο operator...δεν κατάλαβα γιατί....ψάξετο...λέγεται zte router hack....η γράψτε μου να σας το στείλω

----------


## galotzas

> Υπάρχει πρόγραμμα ξεκλειδώματος όλων των ΖΤΕ και μάλιστα βρίσκεις το pass για root αλλα ανοίγεις και το sst telnet....το ανέβασα εδώ και το διέγραψε ο operator...δεν κατάλαβα γιατί....ψάξετο...λέγεται zte router hack....η γράψτε μου να σας το στείλω


Ρε μάστορα αφου υπάρχει κωδικός για το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ γιατι να κατεβασουμε προγραμα 9mb?

----------


## sdikr

Το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο χτυπάει σαν virus στο virustotal, λίγο παραπάνω προσοχή την επόμενη φορά ρίξτε και μια ματιά στους όρους χρήσης

----------


## jimpapi

στο δικό μου το ssh είναι κλειδωμένο....έχεις δοκιμάσει να κάνεις telnet? ούτε με το root password μπορείς

- - - Updated - - -

static routing επίσης κλειδωμένο σε μένα για LAN....εάν δεν τα χρειάζεσαι τότε μην το κατεβάσεις.....είναι 9bm γιατί περιέχει όλα τα packages για python...τέλος παντων...δε θα σε πιέσω κιολας

----------


## galotzas

> στο δικό μου το ssh είναι κλειδωμένο....έχεις δοκιμάσει να κάνεις telnet? ούτε με το root password μπορείς
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> static routing επίσης κλειδωμένο σε μένα για LAN....εάν δεν τα χρειάζεσαι τότε μην το κατεβάσεις.....είναι 9bm γιατί περιέχει όλα τα packages για python...τέλος παντων...δε θα σε πιέσω κιολας


Αδερφε οι περισοτεροι εδω θελουμε το root pass να κανουμε ενα bridge mode να βαλουμε δικο μας εξοπλισμο και να τελειωνει το πανηγυρι. Τωρα αν ειναι να του αλλαξουμε τα πετρελαια και οταν μας το ζητησει πισω η voda να το πληρωσουμε κι απο πανω αστο. Εγω οχι δεν το χρειαζομαι λοιπον.

----------


## jimpapi

το brigde mode έχει προβλήματα και είναι δύσκολο να μη "χάσεις" τη vodafone tv και το Voip....

----------


## galotzas

> το brigde mode έχει προβλήματα και είναι δύσκολο να μη "χάσεις" τη vodafone tv και το Voip....


Εμενα μια χαρα δουλευουν παντως. Ειναι και ο κυριος λογος που το βαζεις σε bridge mode για να ΜΗΝ τα χασεις.

----------


## paanos

Η νέα Vodafone tv θέλει απλά σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ, μόνο για το voip χρειάζεται πλέον

----------


## SystemWide

Υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε τους κωδικούς για την VoIP τηλεφωνία στο συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ;

----------


## jimpapi

οι κωδικοί VOIP είναι γραμμένοι αν μπεις στο web interface στην καρτέλα Voip kai basic
αν τρέξεις το routerpassview η το ΖΤΕ_hack θα δημιουργηθεί το αρχείο config.xml...μέσα γράφει κωδικούς για Voip
<DM name="AuthUserName" val="sip:210xxxxxxx@ngn.hol.net"/>
<DM name="AuthPassword" val="l5fYOQCO"/>
<DM name="DigestUserName" val="210xxxxxxx@ngn.hol.net"/>

----------


## galotzas

Με το ΖΤΕ_hack εχεις προσβαση με ssh στο /etc/hosts ?

----------


## jimpapi

# ls
DeviceConfig.xml                      services
DeviceInfo.xml                        shadow
IGD.skl                               tr064_DeviceConfig.xml
Wireless                              tr064_DeviceInfo.xml
ca-cert.crt                           tr064_IGD.skl
ca-cert.pem                           tr064_LANConfigSecurity.xml
client-key.pem                        tr064_LANEthernetInterfaceConfig.xml
db_default_auto_cfg.xml               tr064_Layer3Forwarding.xml
device_bbf.xml                        tr064_ManagementServer.xml
dms                                   tr064_WANCommonInterfaceConfig.xml
dropbear                              tr064_WANDSLInterfaceConfig.xml
ethertypes                            tr064_WANDSLLinkConfig.xml
fstab                                 tr064_WANPPPConnection.xml
group                                 tr064_WLANConfiguration.xml
hw_nat                                tr064_ssl
inetd.conf                            tr069
init.debug                            tr098_device.xml
init.norm                             tr104_sip_device.xml
inittab                               tr181_device.xml
modules_install                       usb_modeswitch.d
origin_rc_pax                         version
passwd                                webserver
rc                                    zxipcmd.dat
server-cert.pem                       zxv10.pem
server-key.pem
Αυτό το hosts δεν το βλέπω στο φάκελο /etc........αυτά παραπάνω περιέχει το etc

- - - Updated - - -

# ls
bin      dev      home     linuxrc  proc     sbin     userfs   var
cfg      etc      lib      mnt      root     tmp      usr

Αυτά είναι που περιέχονται ένα επίπεδο επάνω...παντως έχεις πρόσβαση σε όλα....Δεν ξέρω τι ψάχνεις...αλλά μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις hosts μεσω του SSH ...εγώ αυτό έκανα...και μετά έφτιαξα static routes στον host μου

----------


## SystemWide

> οι κωδικοί VOIP είναι γραμμένοι αν μπεις στο web interface στην καρτέλα Voip kai basic
> αν τρέξεις το routerpassview η το ΖΤΕ_hack θα δημιουργηθεί το αρχείο config.xml...μέσα γράφει κωδικούς για Voip
> <DM name="AuthUserName" val="sip:210xxxxxxx@ngn.hol.net"/>
> <DM name="AuthPassword" val="l5fYOQCO"/>
> <DM name="DigestUserName" val="210xxxxxxx@ngn.hol.net"/>


Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## galotzas

> Αυτά είναι που περιέχονται ένα επίπεδο επάνω...παντως έχεις πρόσβαση σε όλα....Δεν ξέρω τι ψάχνεις...αλλά μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις hosts μεσω του SSH ...εγώ αυτό έκανα...και μετά έφτιαξα static routes στον host μου



Βασικα ηθελα στο /etc/hosts (που νομιζα πως εχει) να περασω τα hosts απο μια δυο adblock λιστες να το εχω σαν backup ετοιμο αν κατι παει στραβα με το setup που εχω τωρα. Ετσι και αλλιως δυσκολα θα μπω στον πειρασμο να του χωσω exploit

----------


## jimpapi

έξυπνο....μπορείς νομίζω να το κάνεις και στα windows. Εγώ έβαλα openDns στις ρυθμίσεις του zte στο LAN - Dhcp server (type 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 in the Preferred DNS server and Alternate DNS). Κόβει διαφημίσεις κλπ και επειδή έχω το παιδί που είναι 10ετών και συνδέεται πρέπει να έχω έλεγχο. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι πως έτσι μπλοκάρει τα routes της vodafone TV...αλλά ούτως η άλλως δεν πολυβλέπω...τσάμπα την έβαλα!

----------


## galotzas

> έξυπνο....μπορείς νομίζω να το κάνεις και στα windows. Εγώ έβαλα openDns στις ρυθμίσεις του zte στο LAN - Dhcp server (type 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 in the Preferred DNS server and Alternate DNS). Κόβει διαφημίσεις κλπ και επειδή έχω το παιδί που είναι 10ετών και συνδέεται πρέπει να έχω έλεγχο. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι πως έτσι μπλοκάρει τα routes της vodafone TV...αλλά ούτως η άλλως δεν πολυβλέπω...τσάμπα την έβαλα!


Ενδιαφερομαι για ολες τις συσκευες του δικτυου μου. Το setup που εχω ειναι υπερπληρες με αυτα που θέλω απλα σαν backup λυση. Ετσι και αλλιως το h267 δεν κανει routing ειναι σε bridge mode. Η γυναικα του εβαλε και σεμεδάκι πανω γιατι ταιριαζει (λεει).

----------


## galotzas

Μεγαλο θεμα εδω και 2-3 μερες και δεν βλεπω να βρισκω ακρη. 

πριν...



και μετα....



Ολα τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης ειναι αλλαγμενα λες και επεσε μπομπα στην καμπινα Η μετακομισα κανα χιλιομετρο πιο κει....  Απο το suport μου ειπαν πως η καμπινα δεν εχει αλλξει και αν το συνεχισει για 2-3 ωρες ακομα θα το δηλωσει βλαβη και θα ερθει τεχνικος να μετρησει και στο σπιτι μου και στην καμπινα. Το τρελο της υποθεσης απο 16 που ειχα ping στο speedtest με βοντα τωρα εχω 12.....

Αν εχει αντιμετωπισει καποιος κατι παρομοιο ας μου πει

----------


## zeronero

Πολύ μεγάλη αύξηση των απωλειών. Σωστή η σκέψη σου για αλλαγή καμπίνας. Μήπως γίνονται έργα στην περιοχή και με κάποιον τρόπο σε επηρεάζουν; Άλλος με vodafone από την ίδια καμπίνα για διασταύρωση; Εκτός εάν πόντικες την έπεσαν στον χαλκό σου...

----------


## galotzas

> Πολύ μεγάλη αύξηση των απωλειών. Σωστή η σκέψη σου για αλλαγή καμπίνας. Μήπως γίνονται έργα στην περιοχή και με κάποιον τρόπο σε επηρεάζουν; Άλλος με vodafone από την ίδια καμπίνα για διασταύρωση; Εκτός εάν πόντικες την έπεσαν στον χαλκό σου...


Σκαβει η δευαπ εδω και 2-3 μερες και περναει καινουργια παροχη νερου διπλα ακριβως απο την καμπινα και το φρεατιο της vodafone. Αν και ποσο το επηρεαζει δεν ξερω. Ping σημερα 11 ακομα πιο κατω...  Θα μας τρελανει

----------


## villager

χάχα... δώστε μας w-dsl water νερό!

Έχει λιγότερο ping καθώς αν δεις έχει αλλάξει το interleave οπότε κ λογικό αυξημένα λάθη. Παρατηρείς κάτι άλλο περίεργο; ή το δες τυχαία;;

----------


## galotzas

> χάχα... δώστε μας w-dsl water νερό!
> 
> Έχει λιγότερο ping καθώς αν δεις έχει αλλάξει το interleave οπότε κ λογικό αυξημένα λάθη. Παρατηρείς κάτι άλλο περίεργο; ή το δες τυχαία;;


Η γραμμη μου αν εξαιρεσεις αυτο που επαθα τωρα ειναι πολυ σταθερη καθως ειναι και η καμπινα στα 20 μετρα. Παρατηρησα να αλλαζει ip κα8ε 10-20 λεπτα ενω κανονικα κραταω την ip 20 μερες και ειχε σκαμπανεβασματα στο spedtest. Απο 15 εως και 51 (!!!) ..... Τεσπα εκλεισα ραντεβου με τεχνικο να κανει ελεγχο και στο σπιτι μου και στην καμπινα οποτε βλεπουμε. wx-dsl σε σουληνα νερου  :Worthy:

----------


## theopan

Έχει πετύχει κανείς να σετάρει πάροχο voip (πλην vodafone εννοώ) πάνω σε αυτό το ρούτερ; Yuboto κατά προτίμηση ή οποιονδήποτε άλλον δούλεψε τέλος πάντων. Ετοιμάζομαι να τη διακόψω τη Voda και δεδομένου ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πάω σε voip τρίτου για να διατηρήσω το νούμερο, θα ήταν καλό να μπορέσω να συνεχίσω να το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο σαν ρούτερ και voip ata.

----------


## paanos

Έλαβες απάντηση στο άλλο θέμα, είναι κλειδωμένο. Firmware δεν υπάρχει για να ξεκλειδώσεις το voip τρίτων.

----------


## theopan

Είναι διαφορετικό το ερώτημά μου στο άλλο θέμα και σε αυτό. Εδώ ρωτάω αν και ποιός πάροχος μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί στο ρούτερ όπως είναι.

----------


## paanos

Όπως είναι όχι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις voip τρίτων. μόνο αν βρεις firmware ξεκλειδωτο, πράγμα σχεδόν αδύνατο.

----------


## jimpapi

Μέσα από τις αλλαγές στο DB του αρχείου config.bin μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις τις παραμέτρους για VoiP που θες...Πρέπει να έχεις ξεκλείδωτο το SSH (πράγμα που εύκολα γίνεται με το προγραμμα που θα σου στείλω και μετά με την εντολή sendcmd 1 DB p θα δεις και μπορείς να αλλάξεις όποια ρύθμιση σου αρέσει...θα γράψω σύντομα αν βρω χρόνο έναν οδηγό για hacking στο ρούτερ μας. Ετοιμάζω και ξεκλείδωτο firmware....Πάντως μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις....αλλά θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ακριβώς τις ρυθμίσεις...Άρχισε να κοιτάς το αρχείο config.xml που δημιουργείται από το routerpassview της Nirsoft...ό,τι βλέπεις εκεί μπορείς να το αλλάξεις κατα βούληση μέσω ssh στη συσκευή σου και να το σώσεις...το ssh ειναι κλειδωμένο αλλά εφτιαξα το προγραμματάκι που χακάρει το ssh και οπότε μπορείς μετά να αλλάξεις όλες τις ρυθμίσεις...
Αν στο αρχείο config.xml ψάξεις υπάρχουν άπειρες ρυθμίσεις.
Παραθέτω εδώ τον πίνακα του DB (database) που περιέχει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις:

# sendcmd 1 DB p
table() not find,the similar tables are as follows:
0               6rd
1               6rdIFSetting
2               ACD
3               ATMF5Loopback
4               ATMLink
5               AccessDev
6               AclCfg
7               Addr6Cfg
8               BanPort
9               BrGrp2ndIP
10              BrPortPermit
11              Bridge
12              Brport
13              ClearLinkCtrl
14              DBBase
15              DDNSClient
16              DDNSHostname
17              DDNSService
18              DHCP4CInfo
19              DHCP4sClient
20              DHCP4sIPv4Addr
21              DHCP4sPool
22              DHCP4sPortFilter
23              DHCP4sServer
24              DHCP4sStaticAddr
25              DHCP6C
26              DHCP6CRcvOpt
27              DHCP6CSentOpt
28              DHCP6CSer
29              DHCP6S
30              DHCP6SHostInfo
31              DHCP6SOpt
32              DHCP6SPool
33              DHCPCComm
34              DHCPSComm
35              DHCPSHostInfo
36              DMSCfg
37              DNSClientServer
38              DNSDHCPHostsList
39              DNSHostsList
40              DNSRelayServer
41              DNSSettings
42              DSLBondedChannel
43              DSLBondingGroup
44              DSLCfg
45              DSLChannel
46              DSLLine
47              DSSCfg
48              DSSInfo
49              DevAuthInfo
50              DevDongType
51              DevInfo
52              DevPOTS
53              DownLoadDiag
54              Dslite
55              DsliteIFSetting
56              ETH
57              EthLink
58              EthVlan
59              FTPServerCfg
60              FTPUser
61              FWALG
62              FWBase
63              FWCustom
64              FWCustom6
65              FWDMZ
66              FWIP
67              FWIPv6Filter
68              FWLevel
69              FWPM
70              FWPMDEV
71              FWPT
72              FWPURL
73              FWSC
74              FWURL
75              HostNameList
76              IGMPProxy
77              IGMPWan
78              IPGlobal
79              IPInterface
80              IPV6PRoute
81              IPv4Address
82              IPv4ForwardingRT
83              IPv6ForwardingRT
84              InterfaceStatus
85              L2tpSession
86              L2tpTunnel
87              LANDNSOriginCfg
88              Log
89              LogSerialCfg
90              MAC
91              MACUsed
92              MLDProxyCfg
93              MLDWan
94              MacFilter
95              MgtServer
96              MirrorConf
97              MultiCastGlobalConf
98              MultiCastPortConf
99              MultiCastSpecialGroup
100             MultiUplink
101             MultiWD
102             ND
103             NDIFSet
104             NatIfSetting
105             NatPtMapping
106             OAM
107             PINGDiag
108             PPPIF
109             PPPJumboCfg
110             PRoute
111             PTMCfg
112             PTMLink
113             ParamAttr
114             ParentControlTime
115             ParentControlUrl
116             ParentControlUser
117             PdtDhcp4sOpt60
118             PortBinding
119             PortControl
120             PrefixCfg
121             QOSBasic
122             QOSClassification
123             QOSPolicer
124             QOSQueue
125             QOSShaper
126             QOSStats
127             RA
128             RAIS
129             RAOpt
130             RIP
131             RIPIfConf
132             RIPng
133             Relation
134             RouteSYSRT
135             Router
136             SNTP
137             SSHCfg
138             SambaCfg
139             SrmCfg
140             SupportedDataModel
141             TR064Cfg
142             TelnetCfg
143             TimePolicy
144             TimeSynInfo
145             Tr069Queue
146             UDPEchosDiag
147             UPnPCfg
148             UPnPPortMap
149             USBBackup
150             USBStorageParList
151             UpLoadDiag
152             Upgrade
153             UsbBakRst
154             UserIF
155             VLAN
156             VLANDEF
157             VOIPCAP
158             VOIPExt
159             VOIPPhyCallFeature
160             VOIPPhyInterface
161             VOIPVPCallFeature
162             VOIPVPNUMBERPROC
163             VOIPVPSERVICEKEY
164             VOIPVPSPEEDDIAL
165             VOIPVTCCfg
166             VoIPBGWCfg
167             VoIPBearInfo
168             VoIPCSLine
169             VoIPCallLog
170             VoIPDMTimerCfg
171             VoIPDSPMISCCfg
172             VoIPDTMFADVCfg
173             VoIPExtensionStats
174             VoIPFMediaCfg
175             VoIPFaxModemRptCtrlCfg
176             VoIPFaxT38Cfg
177             VoIPFaxVBDCfg
178             VoIPHomeLine
179             VoIPHook
180             VoIPIVRPsd
181             VoIPLastSessionCfg
182             VoIPLineCfg
183             VoIPLineHistoryCfg
184             VoIPLineLastCfg
185             VoIPMMediaCfg
186             VoIPModemVBDCfg
187             VoIPPortCfg
188             VoIPRTCPADVCfg
189             VoIPRTCPCfg
190             VoIPRTPADVCfg
191             VoIPRTPCfg
192             VoIPRTPREDCfg
193             VoIPRingerCfg
194             VoIPRingerDescrptCfg
195             VoIPRingerEventCfg
196             VoIPRingerPatternCfg
197             VoIPSIP
198             VoIPSIPEventSubscribe
199             VoIPSIPLan
200             VoIPSIPLine
201             VoIPSIPServer
202             VoIPSIPTimer
203             VoIPSLCINFCfg
204             VoIPSLCTIMECfg
205             VoIPSRBwList
206             VoIPSRDigitCollect
207             VoIPSROfficeDigitMap
208             VoIPSROfficeGroupPrefix
209             VoIPSROfficePrefix
210             VoIPSRPhyRefListEnable
211             VoIPSRRouteDigitMap
212             VoIPSRTPCfg
213             VoIPSRTermination
214             VoIPSessionCfg
215             VoIPSimulateTest
216             VoIPT38ADVCfg
217             VoIPTONECfg
218             VoIPTONEDescrptCfg
219             VoIPTONEEventCfg
220             VoIPTONEPatternCfg
221             VoIPVMediaCfg
222             VoIPVPCallTimer
223             VoIPVPCodec
224             VoIPVPDTMF
225             VoIPVPLine
226             VoIPVPNP
227             VoIPVPNPPrefix
228             VoIPVPService
229             VoIPVoiceProcCfg
230             VoIPVoiceProfile
231             WANC
232             WANCD
233             WANCIP
234             WANCIPOpts
235             WANCIPPrvData
236             WANCPPP
237             WANCPPPComm
238             WANCPPPStatus
239             WAND
240             WANDCommCfg
241             WDInfo
242             WLANAD
243             WLANBase
244             WLANCfg
245             WLANPSK
246             WLANSSID
247             WLANWEP
248             WLANWMM
249             WLANWPS
250             WWanNet
#

- - - Updated - - -

Βρήκα χρόνο κι έγραψα έναν αναλυτικο οδηγό για ZTE που μπορούν να ξεκλειδωθούν και να ρυθμιστούν.
Αν θέλετε κατεβάστετο εδω

https://worldbytez.com/uhasdmp0u07r

----------


## theopan

> Βρήκα χρόνο κι έγραψα έναν αναλυτικο οδηγό για ZTE που μπορούν να ξεκλειδωθούν και να ρυθμιστούν.
> Αν θέλετε κατεβάστετο εδω
> 
> https://worldbytez.com/uhasdmp0u07r


Ωραίος! Σοβαρή δουλειά έχεις κάνει. Έχω το "ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14". Μέσα λες ότι υπάρχει AES key για το V1.1. Μου κάνει ή ατύχησα;

----------


## jimpapi

Theopan σε 10 λεπτά θα τοχεις ξεκλειδώσει και θα ρυθμίσεις ό,τι γουστάρεις.....έχουμε το ίδιο ρουτεράκι...είναι πραγματικά καλό και σταθερό...και το κυριότερο έτοιμο...γιατί να αγοράζεις άλλο? Δε νομίζω να δυσκολευτείς να το κάνεις αν ακολουθήσεις τις  οδηγίες μου ακριβώς...αν έχεις απορίες γράψε μου!! Σώσε ένα config.bin πριν ξεκινήσεις για να τοχεις καλου κακου να μπορείς να το επαναφέρεις...κίνδυνος να το "κάψεις" δεν υπάρχει ούτως η άλλως αν παίξεις μόνο στο DB με τις ρυθμίσεις! Τα λέμε! Απο περιέργεια γράψε μας πως τα πηγες όταν τα καταφέρεις! Βλέπω διστακτικότητα να το κατεβάσουν άλλοι...Ξεκλειδώνει σχεδόν όλα τα ZTE

----------


## paanos

Δεν είναι διστακτικότητα, απλά αρκετοί έχουμε πλέον το h300s  :Sad:  .. 
Το Η267Α μου έχει χαλασμένο modem, πλέον δεν συγχρονίζει καθόλου ενώ wifi κλπ παίζουν.

----------


## theopan

> Theopan σε 10 λεπτά θα τοχεις ξεκλειδώσει και θα ρυθμίσεις ό,τι γουστάρεις.....έχουμε το ίδιο ρουτεράκι...είναι πραγματικά καλό και σταθερό...και το κυριότερο έτοιμο...γιατί να αγοράζεις άλλο? Δε νομίζω να δυσκολευτείς να το κάνεις αν ακολουθήσεις τις  οδηγίες μου ακριβώς...αν έχεις απορίες γράψε μου!! Σώσε ένα config.bin πριν ξεκινήσεις για να τοχεις καλου κακου να μπορείς να το επαναφέρεις...κίνδυνος να το "κάψεις" δεν υπάρχει ούτως η άλλως αν παίξεις μόνο στο DB με τις ρυθμίσεις! Τα λέμε! Απο περιέργεια γράψε μας πως τα πηγες όταν τα καταφέρεις! Βλέπω διστακτικότητα να το κατεβάσουν άλλοι...Ξεκλειδώνει σχεδόν όλα τα ZTE


Θα το δοκιμάσω μόλις κάνω τη φορητότητα του αριθμού μου σε voip πάροχο (τις επόμενες μέρες). Τώρα δεν έχω ακόμα τις παραμέτρους ούτε καν για τη vodafone καθώς η τηλεφωνία μου είναι POTS. Διστακτικοί είναι οι υπόλοιποι μάλλον γιατί παραμένουν στη vodafone και θέλουν να είναι σίγουροι ότι θα δουλεύει το ρούτερ τους. Εγώ φεύγω οπότε δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα αντιθέτως να κερδίσω μόνο αν τελικά δουλέψει και δεν χρειαστεί να αγοράσω νέο + κάποιο voip ata. Ευχαριστώ θα ενημερώσω!

----------


## dimangelid

> Μέσα από τις αλλαγές στο DB του αρχείου config.bin μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις τις παραμέτρους για VoiP που θες...Πρέπει να έχεις ξεκλείδωτο το SSH (πράγμα που εύκολα γίνεται με το προγραμμα που θα σου στείλω και μετά με την εντολή sendcmd 1 DB p θα δεις και μπορείς να αλλάξεις όποια ρύθμιση σου αρέσει...θα γράψω σύντομα αν βρω χρόνο έναν οδηγό για hacking στο ρούτερ μας. Ετοιμάζω και ξεκλείδωτο firmware....Πάντως μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις....αλλά θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ακριβώς τις ρυθμίσεις...Άρχισε να κοιτάς το αρχείο config.xml που δημιουργείται από το routerpassview της Nirsoft...ό,τι βλέπεις εκεί μπορείς να το αλλάξεις κατα βούληση μέσω ssh στη συσκευή σου και να το σώσεις...το ssh ειναι κλειδωμένο αλλά εφτιαξα το προγραμματάκι που χακάρει το ssh και οπότε μπορείς μετά να αλλάξεις όλες τις ρυθμίσεις...
> Αν στο αρχείο config.xml ψάξεις υπάρχουν άπειρες ρυθμίσεις.
> Παραθέτω εδώ τον πίνακα του DB (database) που περιέχει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις:
> 
> # sendcmd 1 DB p
> table() not find,the similar tables are as follows:
> 0               6rd
> 1               6rdIFSetting
> 2               ACD
> ...


Δεν κατεβαίνει, λέει ότι έχει φτάσει το free όριο του λογαριασμού. Ανέβασέ το αν μπορείς σε κανένα google drive ή onedrive

----------


## theopan

> Δεν κατεβαίνει, λέει ότι έχει φτάσει το free όριο του λογαριασμού. Ανέβασέ το αν μπορείς σε κανένα google drive ή onedrive


Αν κάνεις registration θα σου βγάλει αντίστροφη μέτρηση 2 λεπτών και θα σου δώσει λινκ για να το κατεβάσεις. Έτσι έκανα εγώ.

----------


## jimpapi

Το πρόγραμμα μου δεν αλλάζει απολύτως τίποτα στις ρυθμίσεις η το firmware του ρούτερ...Μονο ένα byte απο 30= "0" σε 31="1" οπου αυτό ενεργοποιεί το κλειδωμένο ssh στη θύρα 22 μέσω LAN...(το ssh μέσω WAN παραμένει κλειδωμένο για λόγους ασφαλείας). Ολα δουλεύουν το ίδιο. Μετά μέσω SSH μπορείς να χαζεψεις η να τροποποιήσεις το DB (Data base) των ρυθμίσεων. Οπότε αν το ξεκλειδώσεις  κακό δεν κανει  είτε είσαι στη Vodafone είτε αλλου. To Voip ευκολα ρυθμίζεται και στο web interface του ρούτερ αν μπεις ως root και με τους root κωδικούς!

Εάν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για τον κώδικα είναι εδω, σας το δίνω ελεύθερα  (Python3): https://pastebin.com/tGsRRymN
Μπορείτε να το βελτιώσετε κιόλας...ελεύθερα διοτι εγώ δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο...

link με τις οδηγίες και στο easybytez 
http://www.easybytez.com/c4sr161s420e

----------


## giorgis1987

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω stock firmware για το συγκεκριμένο router?

----------


## jimpapi

δεν υπάρχει δυστυχώς... και η παραγωγή αυτού έχει σταματησει προ πολλού....θεωρείται παλιό...η zte κυκλοφορεί τα 660 με οπτική ίνα...σε λιγο που θαχουμε κι εμείς FibertoHome θα αγοράσουμε με 30-40 ευρώ από aliexpress κι οχι κάτι ρουτερ με 250 που δίνουμε τώρα! Κάνε υπομονή και ρύθμισε το οπως περιγράφω...άλλωστε το firmware έχει λίγες αλλαγές προκεχωρημένες απο vodafone...αν δεν τις θες διέγραψε τες και πέρασε τα δικά σου!
Ως root χρήστης μπορείς να αλλάξεις ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ...τι να το κάνεις το firmware?

----------


## galotzas

> Πολύ μεγάλη αύξηση των απωλειών. Σωστή η σκέψη σου για αλλαγή καμπίνας. Μήπως γίνονται έργα στην περιοχή και με κάποιον τρόπο σε επηρεάζουν; Άλλος με vodafone από την ίδια καμπίνα για διασταύρωση; Εκτός εάν πόντικες την έπεσαν στον χαλκό σου...


Τελικα καποιο καλωδιο ρευματος ειχε πλησιασει τον χαλκο(?) και εκανε παρεμβολες. Ηρθε συνεργειο του οτε και το ελυσε.

----------


## zeronero

> Τελικα καποιο καλωδιο ρευματος ειχε πλησιασει τον χαλκο(?) και εκανε παρεμβολες. Ηρθε συνεργειο του οτε και το ελυσε.


Άτσα! Χαίρομαι!

----------


## jimpapi

Νέα έκδοση του ZTE_hack ....Δε χρειάζεται να βάλετε το key για την αποκρυπτογράφηση. Νέος κώδικας με αποσυμπίεση και επανασυμπίεση όλου του αρχείου DB. Τώρα ενεργοποιείται το telnet για πρόσβαση στις ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερ (Κι αυτό γιατί κάποια παλιά   zte δεν είχαν καν ssh).  Βελτιωμένα και σφάλματα κώδικα που δεν άφηναν σωστή επανακωδικοποίηση. Δυστυχως παραμένει το θέμα της αναγνωρισης απο καποιες μηχανές ως trojan. 
Οδηγίες εδώ:http://www.easybytez.com/qchbeh84rop3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye9TPn8j1Sc

----------


## JpegXguy

Μπορείς να δώσεις το python script της νέας έκδοσης για να το τσεκάρουμε και εμείς με linux?
Δοκίμασα το πάνω pastebin αλλά ενώ έδειχνε να πηγαίνει καλά:




> $ python3 zte_enable_ssh.py --k 402c38de39bed665 config.bin config.xml 
> first version header magic:    0x99999999, 0x44444444, 0x55555555, 0xAAAAAAAA
> second version header offset:  0x14
> third version header offset:   0x40
> signed config size:            0x58b3
> signature header magic:        0x04030201
> signature length:              15
> signature:                     ZXHN H267A V1.0
> encryption header magic:       0x01020304
> ...


...το router βγάζει "Integrity Check Failed" (έκδοση ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT7)

----------


## jimpapi

https://pastebin.com/frebWsrf
JpegXguy η πρώτη έκδοση ήταν γραμμένη στο πόδι και προσαρμοσμένη στο δικο μου αρχείο config.bin. Η δεύτερη έκδοση του κώδικα είναι πιο ολοκληρωμένη. Εκανα πολύ "δουλειά" στον κώδικα και προσπάθησα να "προλάβω" πιθανά σφάλματα όπως το δικό σου. Ξαναγραμμένο απο την αρχή με άλλη φιλοσοφία. Αποκωδικοποίηση και αποσυμπίεση όλων των κομματιών (chunks) του αρχείου κι όχι μόνο του τμήματος με το ssh enable. Διόρθωσα τα μεγέθη των αρχείων  και τα ανάλογα offset  καθώς και τα crc checks... / Βελτίωσα την ανάγνωση στις επικεφαλίδες (headers) και προσπαθησα να τις προσαρμώσω και για άλλα μοντέλα zte. 
Παρόλα αυτά επειδή εχω στην κατοχή μου μόνο το h267a kai h168n δε μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω σε άλλα μοντέλα...και να προσαρμώσω ανάλογα!
Εάν έχεις γνωσεις προγραμματισμού και θες , βελτίωσε τα σφάλματα κώδικα που σίγουρα θα έχω , και ανέβασε το στο pastebin!
Μην ξεχνάτε πως ΔΕΝ ασχολούμαι με υπολογιστές και πως έγραψα τον κώδικα για προσωπική χρήση. Μια που όμως κι άλλοι θέλουν να τα ξεκλειδώσουν αποφάσισα να το μοιραστώ εδώ.
Ελπίζω να σας χαροποιεί η προσπάθεια μου...κι όχι να τα ακούω κι απο πάνω από καποιους ! Η δουλειά μου δεν είναι ο προγραμματισμός σε python.
Εύχομαι να σου δουλέψει. Ελπίζω να μου στείλεις τα σχόλια σου...σε Ευχαριστώ! κάθε βοήθεια που θα χρειαστείς πες μου!!

----------


## mondeo

Φίλε μου ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την αξιέπαινη προσπάθεια.
Προσωπικά δεν θα ασχοληθώ καθώς δεν έχω λόγο να το κάνω.
Αν επιτρέπεται, με τι προγραμματισμό ασχολείσαι;

----------


## jimpapi

Δεν ασχολούμαι με υπολογιστές..Είμαι χειρουργός ! Μα φυσικά δε χρειάζεται να το ξεκλειδώσεις αν δεν υπάρχει λόγος πολύ συγκεκριμένος...χαχα! καλη συνέχεια

----------


## galotzas

> Δεν ασχολούμαι με υπολογιστές..Είμαι χειρουργός ! Μα φυσικά δε χρειάζεται να το ξεκλειδώσεις αν δεν υπάρχει λόγος πολύ συγκεκριμένος...χαχα! καλη συνέχεια


Μας εσκασες τωρα. Respect

----------


## jimpapi

> Μας εσκασες τωρα. Respect


Καλημέρα καλε μου φίλε...χαχα...μουχει μείνει το σεμεδάκι...μα πράγματι του ταιριάζει...καθε φορά που κοιτάω το ρουτερ σε σκέφτομαι...χαχα!

----------


## galotzas

> Καλημέρα καλε μου φίλε...χαχα...μουχει μείνει το σεμεδάκι...μα πράγματι του ταιριάζει...καθε φορά που κοιτάω το ρουτερ σε σκέφτομαι...χαχα!


Χαχααχαχα μικρός νομιζα πως οι άντρες κανουν κουμάντο. Το σεμεδάκι αυτο δειχνει ποιος εχει  το πάνω χέρι

----------


## mondeo

> Δεν ασχολούμαι με υπολογιστές..Είμαι χειρουργός ! Μα φυσικά δε χρειάζεται να το ξεκλειδώσεις αν δεν υπάρχει λόγος πολύ συγκεκριμένος...χαχα! καλη συνέχεια


Καλημέρα καλό μήνα.
Χειρουργός και γράφεις κώδικα;
Μας τελείωσες :Razz: 
Να υποθέσω ότι σου έμεινε από τα μαθητικά - φοιτητικά χρόνια.

----------


## jimpapi

> Χαχααχαχα μικρός νομιζα πως οι άντρες κανουν κουμάντο. Το σεμεδάκι αυτο δειχνει ποιος εχει  το πάνω χέρι


ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα καλό μήνα.
> Χειρουργός και γράφεις κώδικα;
> Μας τελείωσες
> Να υποθέσω ότι σου έμεινε από τα μαθητικά - φοιτητικά χρόνια.


Ηθελα να γίνω hacker....χαχα....ξεκίνησα απο assembly μετά visual basic μετα c++ μετά java...τώρα python...ε μοιάζουν...όλα στην ίδια φιλοσοφία...τα σύμβολα εγγραφής αλλάζουν....αλλά με το visual studio όλα είναι πιο εύκολα....
Αλλοι λύνουν σταυρόλεξα στον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους. Εγώ σπάω το κεφάλι μου στον κώδικα...με χαλαρώνει...κάθομαι στο μπαλκόνι με το λαπτοπάκι και ...παίζω! Ο πρώτος μου υπολογιστής στα 12....σήμερα είμαι 48 ετών γεροντάκι..κι ακόμα μαρέσει!

----------


## galotzas

Μιας και εχω αυτο το μοντεμ να πω οτι πριν λιγες μερες μιλησα με vodafone να μου το γυρισουν σε fast/fast. Δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο οτι ειμαι διπλα στην καμπινα της , αλλα το ping απο 16 που ειχα με vodafone πηγε 6-7 (αρα επεσε το ping σε ολα) και η ταχυτητα εχει ελευθερωθει καπως απλα την κοβει ο κοφτης τους. Γενικα το χαιρομαι πιο πολυ το brownsing πλεον και ειναι αρκετα πιο ευχαριστο με αυτη την ρυθμιση. 
Οσο αφορα αποσυνδεσεις ειμαι 5 μερες uptime με την ιδια ip και προχωραμε.

----------


## zeronero

> ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ηθελα να γίνω hacker....χαχα....ξεκίνησα απο assembly μετά visual basic μετα c++ μετά java...τώρα python...ε μοιάζουν...όλα στην ίδια φιλοσοφία...τα σύμβολα εγγραφής αλλάζουν....αλλά με το visual studio όλα είναι πιο εύκολα....
> Αλλοι λύνουν σταυρόλεξα στον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους. Εγώ σπάω το κεφάλι μου στον κώδικα...με χαλαρώνει...κάθομαι στο μπαλκόνι με το λαπτοπάκι και ...παίζω! Ο πρώτος μου υπολογιστής στα 12....σήμερα είμαι 48 ετών γεροντάκι..κι ακόμα μαρέσει!




Off Topic


		Έχω πολύ καλό φίλο γενικό χειρουργό και βάζουμε μαζί χέρι στις μοτοσυκλέτες μας. Η χειρουργική είναι τεχνικό επάγγελμα θέλει skill, dexterity κτλ. Θυμάμαι να βρίσκομαι σε κουβέντα με χειρουργό ο οποίος ρωτούσε τους ειδικευόμενους εάν μπορούν να χειριστούν δράπανο ή να καρφώσουν καρφί σε τοίχο. Αν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτά, έλεγε, πως να μιλήσουμε για χειρουργική έσω ωτός.

Τέλος, το πιστεύω ότι σε χαλαρώνει. Δεν πέθανε κανείς από ένα bug. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, έπεσαν κάτι 737, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις τί θέλω να πω...
	


- - - Updated - - -




> Μιας και εχω αυτο το μοντεμ να πω οτι πριν λιγες μερες μιλησα με vodafone να μου το γυρισουν σε fast/fast. Δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο οτι ειμαι διπλα στην καμπινα της , αλλα το ping απο 16 που ειχα με vodafone πηγε 6-7 (αρα επεσε το ping σε ολα) και η ταχυτητα εχει ελευθερωθει καπως απλα την κοβει ο κοφτης τους. Γενικα το χαιρομαι πιο πολυ το brownsing πλεον και ειναι αρκετα πιο ευχαριστο με αυτη την ρυθμιση. 
> Οσο αφορα αποσυνδεσεις ειμαι 5 μερες uptime με την ιδια ip και προχωραμε.


Έλα ρε σατανά, γιατί το κάνεις αυτό τώρα;

----------


## JpegXguy

Ευχαριστούμε τους συμφορουμίτες για τις προσπάθειες τους.

Επίσης βρήκα αυτό, πολύ χρήσιμο και δουλεύει και με αυτό το ρούτερ. Αλλάζεις τις ρυθμίσεις στο xml και ξαναφτιάχνεις το bin

είναι zte-config-utility του χρήστη mkst στο github.

----------


## galotzas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Έχω πολύ καλό φίλο γενικό χειρουργό και βάζουμε μαζί χέρι στις μοτοσυκλέτες μας. Η χειρουργική είναι τεχνικό επάγγελμα θέλει skill, dexterity κτλ. Θυμάμαι να βρίσκομαι σε κουβέντα με χειρουργό ο οποίος ρωτούσε τους ειδικευόμενους εάν μπορούν να χειριστούν δράπανο ή να καρφώσουν καρφί σε τοίχο. Αν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτά, έλεγε, πως να μιλήσουμε για χειρουργική έσω ωτός.
> 
> Τέλος, το πιστεύω ότι σε χαλαρώνει. Δεν πέθανε κανείς από ένα bug. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, έπεσαν κάτι 737, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις τί θέλω να πω...
> 	
> 
> 
> ...


Γιατι δεν τους παίρνεις να στο γυρισουν

----------


## jimpapi

> Ευχαριστούμε τους συμφορουμίτες για τις προσπάθειες τους.
> 
> Επίσης βρήκα αυτό, πολύ χρήσιμο και δουλεύει και με αυτό το ρούτερ. Αλλάζεις τις ρυθμίσεις στο xml και ξαναφτιάχνεις το bin
> 
> είναι zte-config-utility του χρήστη mkst στο github.


το κατέβασα και το κοίταξα λίγο...χρησιμοποιεί απλο κώδικα για να κάνει αυτό που έκανα εγώ με περίπλοκο κώδικα...όμως ενα με προβληματίζει...και νομίζω πως θα αποδειχτεί πως έχω δίκιο. Εάν αλλάξεις μόνο 1 -2 byte στο αποσυμπιεσμένο DB τότε όλα καλά. Αν όμως προσθέσεις ή αφαιρέσεις ολόκληρα κομμάτια tables δηλ και γράψεις κάτι λάθος (πχ το όνομα σου κάπου μέσα στο .DB.xml) αυτό ΔΕΝ ελέγχει τις καταχωρήσεις και όταν πάει να το διαβάσει το router μπορεί να μπλοκάρει. Αντιθέτως όταν χρησιμοποιείς το Telnet και το sendcmd εάν κάνεις λάθος εισαγωγή δεδομένων το απορρίπτει η ίδια η εντολή sendcmd ως σφάλμα και έτσι προστατεύεις το ρούτερ απο μπλοκαρίσματα...Πάντως είναι καλό...Νάσαι καλά...θα "κλέψω" ιδέες από τον κώδικα του και κυρίως το import zcu που κάνει την κυρίως δουλειά στο μέγεθος των chunks!...

----------


## JpegXguy

Εννοείται ότι το προτεινόμενο είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το script μόνο για να ενεργοποιήσεις το SSH και μετά ότι θες από εκεί. Δεν συμφέρει να ξαναφορτώνεις αρχεία κλπ

----------


## zeronero

> Γιατι δεν τους παίρνεις να στο γυρισουν


Γιατί αφενός δε με ενοχλούν τα 20ms και αφετέρου δεν θέλω να πειράξω κάτι που λειτουργεί σωστά. Μπαίνω στον πειρασμό παρόλα αυτά.

----------


## galotzas

> Γιατί αφενός δε με ενοχλούν τα 20ms και αφετέρου δεν θέλω να πειράξω κάτι που λειτουργεί σωστά. Μπαίνω στον πειρασμό παρόλα αυτά.





> traceroute to 1.1.1.1 (1.1.1.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
>  1  _gateway (172.28.10.1)  0.596 ms  0.557 ms  0.644 ms
>  2  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr (62.38.0.170)  8.877 ms  8.642 ms  8.173 ms
>  3  62.38.96.150 (62.38.96.150)  8.521 ms  9.490 ms  9.794 ms
>  4  cloudflare.gr-ix.gr (176.126.38.5)  10.420 ms  10.863 ms  10.664 ms
>  5  one.one.one.one (1.1.1.1)  11.894 ms  11.399 ms  9.085 ms


 :Twisted Evil:   :Whistle:

----------


## zeronero

> 


Δεν μπορεί, το είδες να έρχεται!

----------


## angelos82

Καλησπέρα σας! Ρώτησα και σε άλλο θέμα αλλά ρωτάω και εδώ! Έχει κάποιος το επίσημο firmware της Vodafone για το H267a???

----------


## bill2015

μόνο αν θες για το zte zxhn h267a με το τσέχικο της o2 αν θές να σου στείλω λίνκ

----------


## hlanton

μηπως εχει κανεις τους κωδικους της voda στειλτε σε μυνημα

----------


## theopan

> Ωραίος! Σοβαρή δουλειά έχεις κάνει. Έχω το "ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14". Μέσα λες ότι υπάρχει AES key για το V1.1. Μου κάνει ή ατύχησα;





> Theopan σε 10 λεπτά θα τοχεις ξεκλειδώσει και θα ρυθμίσεις ό,τι γουστάρεις.....


Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να το ξεκλειδώσω φίλε. Μου βγάζει ότι το AES key δεν είναι σωστό (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς το μήνυμα και δεν είμαι στο σπίτι αυτές τις μέρες για να το γράψω ακριβώς). Δεν με πολυνοιάζει πλέον γιατί τελικά πήρα ένα Fritz με το οποίο θα παίξω αλλά καλά θα ήταν να λυθεί (αν λύνεται) για μελλοντική χρήση και για όποιον το χρειάζεται. Θα γράψω ακριβώς το σφάλμα που βγάζει όταν επιστρέψω σε 3-4 μέρες.

----------


## galotzas

Θελω να αναβα8μισω σε 200αρα και πηρα πρωι πρωι το τεχνικο τμημα για διευκρινησεις. 

Με διαβεβαιαωσε πως ΔΕΝ θα χρειαστει να αλλαξω modem (Η267Α) και πως παροτι δεν εχει το προφιλ 35b μπορει να λειτουργησει και 200 γιατι παιζουν ρολο και τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης. (ισως επειδη την εχω απεναντι την καμπινα?)
Οπως και να εχει του ειπα του ανθρωπου οτι επειδη η συνομιλια καταγραφεται αυτο που μου λεει ειναι 100% ? Μου ειπε σας βαζω στην αναμονη για 2 λεπτα.....
Κατοπιν επανηλθε και μου λεει ναι αυτο που σας λεω ειναι 100% σιγουρο. .

Η νεκροψια θα δειξει απο κει και περα...   Για να δουμε

----------


## ThReSh

Κι εγώ περίπου απέναντι έχω την καμπίνα, αλλά χωρίς 35b profile έχω με 150Mbps attainable. Επιπλέον αν δεν κάνω λάθος ολες οι 200αρες παίζουν σε 35b profile. οπότε δεν το γλυτώνεις το H300s.

----------


## galotzas

> Κι εγώ περίπου απέναντι έχω την καμπίνα, αλλά χωρίς 35b profile έχω με 150Mbps attainable. Επιπλέον αν δεν κάνω λάθος ολες οι 200αρες παίζουν σε 35b profile. οπότε δεν το γλυτώνεις το H300s.


Ηταν καθετος οτι θα παιξει.
 Μηπως το λεει επειδη ετσι και αλλιως το ταβανι της καμπινας ειναι 150? 
Παντως μου ξεκαθαρισε οτι παιζει και 200. Δεν το πολυπιστευω αλλα θα χρησιμοποιησω την συνομιλια αν μου στειλουν το 3ο Η300s ....

----------


## ThReSh

Μήπως το λέει επειδή του είπες ότι θες σίγουρα να είσαι με το Η267Α αλλιώς δεν θα πας σε 200αρα? Ώστε να σε πείσει να πας...

----------


## galotzas

> Μήπως το λέει επειδή του είπες ότι θες σίγουρα να είσαι με το Η267Α αλλιώς δεν θα πας σε 200αρα? Ώστε να σε πείσει να πας...


Και μετα θα αμφισβητησει τα ιδια του τα λεγομενα? Τι να πω
Αληθεια ειναι οτι το μονο εμποδιο στο να αναβαθμισω ειναι το θεμα μοντεμ.

----------


## ThReSh

> Και μετα θα αμφισβητησει τα ιδια του τα λεγομενα? Τι να πω
> Αληθεια ειναι οτι το μονο εμποδιο στο να αναβαθμισω ειναι το θεμα μοντεμ.


Λες και τον νοιαζει, το θέμα είναι να πουληθεί το προϊόν...

----------


## bill2015

Μια ερώτηση πίος στο είπε αυτό πωλητής η τεχνικός ;;
Γτ ήθελα να περάσω στο 100 ο πωλητής μου έλεγε ότι δεν θα πάρω voip
Τώρα έχω 50 γραμμή με pots τηλεφωνία 
Ενώ ο τεχνικός μου είπε θα περάσω στο voip

----------


## galotzas

> Μια ερώτηση πίος στο είπε αυτό πωλητής η τεχνικός ;;
> Γτ ήθελα να περάσω στο 100 ο πωλητής μου έλεγε ότι δεν θα πάρω voip
> Τώρα έχω 50 γραμμή με pots τηλεφωνία 
> Ενώ ο τεχνικός μου είπε θα περάσω στο voip


Τεχνικο τμημα

----------


## sdikr

> Ηταν καθετος οτι θα παιξει.
>  Μηπως το λεει επειδη ετσι και αλλιως το ταβανι της καμπινας ειναι 150? 
> Παντως μου ξεκαθαρισε οτι παιζει και 200. Δεν το πολυπιστευω αλλα θα χρησιμοποιησω την συνομιλια αν μου στειλουν το 3ο Η300s ....


Τα 200 δίνονται με 35b profile.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μια ερώτηση πίος στο είπε αυτό πωλητής η τεχνικός ;;
> Γτ ήθελα να περάσω στο 100 ο πωλητής μου έλεγε ότι δεν θα πάρω voip
> Τώρα έχω 50 γραμμή με pots τηλεφωνία 
> Ενώ ο τεχνικός μου είπε θα περάσω στο voip


Ως τώρα οι περιπτώσεις που μπαίνει κάποιο σε 100αρα και πάνω είναι πάντα με voip, είναι άλλωστε και στις προδιαγραφές για τα nga vectoring.
Εχουν ακουστεί λίγες περιπτώσεις που κόσμος με 50αρα να  παραμένει σε pstn αλλά όχι για 100αρες και πάνω

----------


## slalom

> Γτ ήθελα να περάσω στο 100 ο πωλητής μου έλεγε ότι δεν θα πάρω voip


Θα παρεις voip

----------


## bill2015

Πολύ απλά έκανα ανανέωση στη 50 με την απλή tdm-pots τηλεφωνία και όχι voip

----------


## Sotos7

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα 

Παρακάτω θα γράψω μερικές οδηγίες πως να μπείτε ως root μέσω SSH στο ZXHN H267A V1.0 μιας και δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό 

*Εγκατάσταση zte-config-utility*

1)git clone https://github.com/mkst/zte-config-utility.git
2) cd zte-config-utility
3) python3 setup.py install --user

*Δημιουργία τροποποιημένου config.bin με ανοιχτό SSH* 

1)κατεβάζουμε το αρχείο config.bin του μόντεμ 
2)Το μεταφέρουμε στον φάκελο του zte-config-utlility
3)cd examples 
4)python3 decode.py ../config.bin ../config.xml --key '402c38de39bed665' 
4)Ανοίγουμε το αρχείο config.xml και αλλάζουμε την τιμή SSH_Enable από 0 σε 1 και κάνουμε save 
5)Στην συνέχεια python3 encode.py --key '402c38de39bed665' --signature 'ZXHN H267A V1.0' --version 2 ../config.xml ../configNEW.bin 

Κατεβάζουμε το routerpassview και ελέγχουμε το αρχείο configNEW.bin το μόνο που πρέπει να είναι διαφορετικό είναι το SSH_enable να είναι 1

6)Upload του αρχείου configNEW.bin Managemnt-Diagnosis --> System managment --> User Configuration managment -->Restore Configuration 



*Σύνδεση με Shh  * 

1)Κατεβάζουμε το Putty η BitVise 
2) IP --> 192.168.2.1  Port--> 22  Username--> root Password --> 2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)5

Στην συνέχεια θα μας ζητήσει username και password 
Γράφουμε  admin και κωδικός public 

Μετά γράφουμε enable και θα μας ζητήσει ξανα κωδικό αυτή την φορά γράφουμε zte

Στην συνέχεια γράφουμε shell

----------


## theopan

> Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να το ξεκλειδώσω φίλε. Μου βγάζει ότι το AES key δεν είναι σωστό (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς το μήνυμα και δεν είμαι στο σπίτι αυτές τις μέρες για να το γράψω ακριβώς). Δεν με πολυνοιάζει πλέον γιατί τελικά πήρα ένα Fritz με το οποίο θα παίξω αλλά καλά θα ήταν να λυθεί (αν λύνεται) για μελλοντική χρήση και για όποιον το χρειάζεται. Θα γράψω ακριβώς το σφάλμα που βγάζει όταν επιστρέψω σε 3-4 μέρες.


Μόλις βρήκα χρόνο να δοκιμάσω το ΖΤΕ_hack και δουλεύει κανονικά. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έκανα κάποιο λάθος στη μέθοδο πριν ή χρειαζόταν την τελευταία έκδοση. Κατάφερα πάντως και συνδέθηκα με telnet. Τώρα μένει να ψάξω τι ακριβώς πρέπει να αλλάξω στη DB για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία της Modulus. Τα στοιχεία εισόδου της Modulus (username, pass, sip server, port) τα έχω πλέον εφόσον συνδέθηκα σε αυτήν, απλά που πρέπει να μπουν μέσα στη DB (γιατί εισάγοντάς τα στα ανάλογα πεδία του Web interface έστω και έχοντας λογκάρει σαν root δεν κάνει register) και ποιές άλλες ρυθμίσεις πρέπει ενδεχομένως να αλλαχτούν σε αυτή τη DB που δεν είναι "ορατές" στο web interface. Αν κάποιος καταφέρει να περάσει με αυτή τη μέθοδο του telnet  στοιχεία σύνδεσης σε οποιονδήποτε πάροχο Voip ας γράψει.

----------


## kostakislarisa

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα, έχει βάλει κανένας να παίξει 3G στο συγκεκριμένο μοντεμ;

----------


## bill2015

Ναι με usb stick vodafone δοκίμασα αρκεί να μην έχει συνχρονισμό

----------


## JoKo

Καλησπέρα σας, γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να προστεθούν static routes πάνω στο LAN;

Ακόμα και συνδεμένος ως root, δε μου εμφανίζει στο dropdown menu της αντίστοιχης ενότητας της σελίδας το LAN interface. Μήπως το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος «χεράτα» από SSH console;

----------


## jimpapi

Εψαξα πολύ πάνω στο static routes στο LAN...όχι δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ τρόπος. Μόνο προσωρινά μέσω ssh ...Που σημαίνει πως μετά από καθε επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ πρέπει να τα ξαναπερνάς μεσω ssh.
πρέπει να μπεις στο ssh ως root και να δώσεις τις εξής εντολές στο busybox

route add -host 192.168.1.1 gw 192.168.0.1 
route add  192.168.1.177 gw 192.168.1.1

π.χ εγώ είχα ένα δεύτερο δίκτυο με άλλο ρούτερ και ip 192.168.1.1 (το zte με ip 192.168.0.1)
Για να βλέπω τις συσκευές μου και στα δύο δίκτυα (όταν συνδεδεμένος στο 192.168.0.1 του zte) έπρεπε να περάσω τις παραπάνω εντολές

Η πρώτη δημιουργεί host στο δεύτερο ρούτερ που δίνει τα ip των συσκευών του δικτύου του
Η δεύτερη προσθέτει το NAS synology (το σερβερ μου) με διευθυνση 192.168.1.177 στο δίκτυο του δεύτερου ρούτερ

Καλή τύχη!
Υ.Γ. Το ZTE ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει static routes στο LAN παρα μόνο στο WAN. Γιαυτό και το αντικατέστησα ΕΠΙΤΥΧΩΣ κι ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ με το fritzbox. Πλέον όλες οι ανοησίες του ZTE είναι παρελθόν. Πέτα το και παρε Fritzbox...δε θα μετανιώσεις!

----------


## mondeo

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση.
Η αδελφή μου έχει 50άρι οικιακό και της έδωσαν το Η300.
Έχει συνεχώς αποσυνδέσεις και έβαλα στη γραμμή της ένα H267A από πελάτη που άλλαξε πάροχο και το ίντερνετ πάει κοπίδι.
Το H267A έχει One Net Firmware οπότε τηλεφωνία γιοκ.
Από Voda της είπαν ότι δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει σε οικιακό.
Υπάρχει κάπου το οικιακό Firmware να το περάσω;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## paanos

Οχι, δεν υπάρχει καπου.

----------


## jimpapi

Εχουμε γράψει πολλά σε αυτό το φορουμ...θες του route κωδικούς για το zte και τους κωδικούς της vodafone της τηλεφωνίας...μετά τα περνάς χειροκίνητα και θαχεις και τηλεφωνία!

----------


## paanos

Αφού δεν μπορεί να παίξει voip τρίτου παρόχου δεν θα καταφέρει πολλά. Το onenet έχει άλλους server (όχι το ngn.hol.net ).

----------


## mondeo

> Εχουμε γράψει πολλά σε αυτό το φορουμ...θες του route κωδικούς για το zte και τους κωδικούς της vodafone της τηλεφωνίας...μετά τα περνάς χειροκίνητα και θα χεις και τηλεφωνία!


Αυτά τα ξέρω φίλε μου.
Που θα τα βρω δεν ξέρω.

----------


## jimpapi

https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/router..._recovery.html
Κατέβασε το και άνοιξε ένα από τα αρχεία backup.config που έχεις απο το ζτε...θα ψάξεις root και θα βρεις το root password...μετά στο ίδιο αρχείο θα ψάξεις sip και θα βρεις τους κωδικούς της τηλεφωνίας.
Αντίστοιχα μπορείς να βρεις τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας από το h300 και μετά να τους περάσεις (από το web interface) στο zte. Στο νήμα του h300 γράφουν οδηγίες για το πως να βρεις τους κωδικούς της τηλεφωνίας...
Οι κωδικοί στο Η300S είναι στο αρχείο (sipctrl.log)

Kάνεις login κανονικά στο Router , πας εκεί που λέει Κατάσταση και Υποστήριξη , πατάς στο πληκτρολόγιο το F12 και στο Console του Browser Γράφεις usermode="admin"
page_data_init("settings") , πατάς Enter , Πας εκεί που λέει διαγνωστικά VOIP , Πατάς Λήψη , ανοίγεις το αρχείο που κατέβασες με WordPad , Πατάς ctrl + F και γράφεις pw και πατάς Εύρεση επομένου , μέχρι να σε πάει Line 0 info , και εκεί βλέπεις που λέει pw= κάτι , αυτό είναι το Password του voip.

Το Username πας εκεί που λέει τηλέφωνο και Ρυθμίσεις Τηλεφώνου Sip Numbers και πατάς Edit, στο λέει πάνω πάνω.

ΕΛπίζω να βοήθησα...!!

----------


## mondeo

> https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/router..._recovery.html
> Κατέβασε το και άνοιξε ένα από τα αρχεία backup.config που έχεις απο το ζτε...θα ψάξεις root και θα βρεις το root password...μετά στο ίδιο αρχείο θα ψάξεις sip και θα βρεις τους κωδικούς της τηλεφωνίας.
> Αντίστοιχα μπορείς να βρεις τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας από το h300 και μετά να τους περάσεις (από το web interface) στο zte. Στο νήμα του h300 γράφουν οδηγίες για το πως να βρεις τους κωδικούς της τηλεφωνίας...
> Οι κωδικοί στο Η300S είναι στο αρχείο (sipctrl.log)
> 
> Kάνεις login κανονικά στο Router , πας εκεί που λέει Κατάσταση και Υποστήριξη , πατάς στο πληκτρολόγιο το F12 και στο Console του Browser Γράφεις usermode="admin"
> page_data_init("settings") , πατάς Enter , Πας εκεί που λέει διαγνωστικά VOIP , Πατάς Λήψη , ανοίγεις το αρχείο που κατέβασες με WordPad , Πατάς ctrl + F και γράφεις pw και πατάς Εύρεση επομένου , μέχρι να σε πάει Line 0 info , και εκεί βλέπεις που λέει pw= κάτι , αυτό είναι το Password του voip.
> 
> Το Username πας εκεί που λέει τηλέφωνο και Ρυθμίσεις Τηλεφώνου Sip Numbers και πατάς Edit, στο λέει πάνω πάνω.
> ...


Οκ ευχαριστώ θα το δω.

----------


## giorgosnik

Καλημερα
Το τελευταιο διαστημα αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις του ρουτερ ZTE-ZXHN-H267 και επανεκινησεις, κυριως το απογευμα/βραδυ. Εχω 50αρα γραμμη με VoIP. Ο ρουτερ συγχρονιζει λιγο πιο ψηλα απ οτι πιο παλια (5503/54999 kbps). Απ οτι βλεπω δεν εχει μπει καποιο νεο firmware, εχει το V1.0.2_VDFT14 απο το 2017. Εχει κανεις παρομοια προβληματα?

----------


## mondeo

> Καλημερα
> Το τελευταιο διαστημα αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις του ρουτερ ZTE-ZXHN-H267 και επανεκινησεις, κυριως το απογευμα/βραδυ. Εχω 50αρα γραμμη με VoIP. Ο ρουτερ συγχρονιζει λιγο πιο ψηλα απ οτι πιο παλια (5503/54999 kbps). Απ οτι βλεπω δεν εχει μπει καποιο νεο firmware, εχει το V1.0.2_VDFT14 απο το 2017. Εχει κανεις παρομοια προβληματα?


Απ' ότι βλέπω από την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού σου είσαι σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ.
Εγώ πάνω σε καμπίνα Voda, δεν έχω κανένα θέμα.

----------


## bill27

Καλησπερα,υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση-εις στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ η στο H267N ωστε η γραμμη να μην μαζευει πολλα crc λαθη και να ειναι ποιο σταθερη η συνδεση (λογικα λογο παρεμβολων απο VDSL) διοτι εχω θεμα με την iptv??H με κωδικους ροουτ υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση?
Το θεμα που εχω ειναι πως μπορει για 2 ωρες εως και 1 μερα να μην μαζεψει κανενα crc αλλα αργοτερα αρχιζει και μαζευει,σαν να μπουκωνει το ρουτερ ενα πραγμα και να μαζευει λαθη....

----------


## slalom

Δες την καλωδιωση σου

----------


## Thanos7

Καλημέρα! Έχω VDSL στην VODAFONE αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πιάνω VDSL, βέβαια η VODAFONE μου το έχει αφήσει ως έχει το πρόγραμμα και μου έχει ρίξει την τιμή χώμα (20 ΕΥΡΩ +τηλέφωνο / κινητά). Το προβλημα μου ΔΕΝ είναι η ταχύτητα αλλά το ότι κάποιες φορές κάνει μια μεγάλη αποσύνδεση για αρκετή ώρα! Έχουν έρθει σπίτι τεχνικοί της VODAFONE 5 φορές και 1 φορά του ΟΤΕ αλλά κανείς δεν έκανε τίποτα!

Το περίεργο είναι πως όταν γίνεται αυτό, στέλνω στο Chat Support της Vodafone και το φτιάχνουν! Ένας τεχνικός από το Chat, μου είπε πως κάνει καθαρισμό στα errros!

Μήπως φταίει το router (*ZXHN H267A V1.0*) ; Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω ;

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλημέρα! Έχω VDSL στην VODAFONE αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πιάνω VDSL, βέβαια η VODAFONE μου το έχει αφήσει ως έχει το πρόγραμμα και μου έχει ρίξει την τιμή χώμα (20 ΕΥΡΩ +τηλέφωνο / κινητά). Το προβλημα μου ΔΕΝ είναι η ταχύτητα αλλά το ότι κάποιες φορές κάνει μια μεγάλη αποσύνδεση για αρκετή ώρα! Έχουν έρθει σπίτι τεχνικοί της VODAFONE 5 φορές και 1 φορά του ΟΤΕ αλλά κανείς δεν έκανε τίποτα!
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι πως όταν γίνεται αυτό, στέλνω στο Chat Support της Vodafone και το φτιάχνουν! Ένας τεχνικός από το Chat, μου είπε πως κάνει καθαρισμό στα errros!
> 
> Μήπως φταίει το router (*ZXHN H267A V1.0*) ; Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω ;


Για αρχή, στείλε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου μέσα από το modem/router.

----------


## Thanos7

> Για αρχή, στείλε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου μέσα από το modem/router.


Ποια ακριβώς πρέπει να στείλω και τι πρέπει να κρύψω ;

----------


## dimangelid

> Ποια ακριβώς πρέπει να στείλω και τι πρέπει να κρύψω ;


Συγχρονισμό, attenuation κλπ

Κρύψε την ip σου.

----------


## Thanos7

> Συγχρονισμό, attenuation κλπ
> 
> Κρύψε την ip σου.


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστά αυτά:



```
Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 1526/18611 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 1530/23188 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 9.7/9.1 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 11.5/23.9 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) 6.1/13 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 2/122
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/9 ms
INP(Up/Down) 0.1/0.8 symbols
Profile 17a
Showtime Start 28 h 52 min 38 s
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 1/366
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 2/20838
```

Αν είναι λάθος πες μου σε παρακαλώ από ποια καρτέλα τα παίρνω!

----------


## bill2015

Έισαι περίπου 1,82 χιλιόμετρα απο τη καμπίνα η το αστικό
Η καμπίνα που συνδέεσαι απέχει τόσο η πιο λίγο ;;

----------


## jkoukos

Γύρω στα 1300 μέτρα πρέπει να είναι και φυσιολογικά να πιάνει ~25Mbps. Έχει θέμα με την καλωδίωση (εξωτερική ή εσωτερική) και θέλει ψάξιμο.

----------


## Thanos7

> Έισαι περίπου 1,82 χιλιόμετρα απο τη καμπίνα η το αστικό
> Η καμπίνα που συνδέεσαι απέχει τόσο η πιο λίγο ;;





> Γύρω στα 1300 μέτρα πρέπει να είναι και φυσιολογικά να πιάνει ~25Mbps. Έχει θέμα με την καλωδίωση (εξωτερική ή εσωτερική) και θέλει ψάξιμο.


Καλησπέρα. Δεν γνωρίζω την απόσταση αλλά για να το λέτε και οι δύο σας έτσι θα είναι. 

Κατεβάζω με 2Mbps-2.5Mbps όταν είναι στα καλά του.

Πως μπορώ να ξέρω αν είναι η εξωτερική καλωδίωση εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ δεν βρήκε βλάβη λέει?

Επίσης δεν έχω βρει άνθρωπο που να μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με την καλωδίωση του σπιτιού.

----------


## jkoukos

Κάνεις τον σχετικό έλεγχο, που θα σου δείξει αν το θέμα είναι εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό.

----------


## jim_p

Πως στην ευχη κανω port forwarding σε αυτο το ρουτερ?

----------


## slalom

Security -> Port Forward

----------


## mondeo

> Πως στην ευχη κανω port forwarding σε αυτο το ρουτερ?


Πρέπει να μπεις με root pass.
Με admin/admin δεν υπάρχει αυτή η επιλογή.

----------


## slalom

Υπαρχει και με admin

----------


## jim_p

Να πω την αληθεια, δεν ειδα καπου να λεει port forward σε οποιοδηποτε μενου ή υπομενου. 
Ο root ειναι αλλος χρηστης απο τον admin για τον οποιο δινει credentials η vodafone και βλεπει περισσοτερες επιλογες στα μενου? Αν ναι... (θα το πω κοσμια) τι καραγκιοζιλικια ειναι αυτα? 

Στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ χρειαζεται ΕΝΑ port forward για να βλεπει ο κατοχος του τις καμερες του μαγαζιου του. Και για να γινει αυτο, απ' οτι μου ειπε, ηρθε ο τεχνικος της vodafone και εκανε την διαδικασια. Πλεον δεν μπορω να βγαλω και screenshots για να αποδειξω αυτο που λεω παραπανω.

----------


## sdikr

> Να πω την αληθεια, δεν ειδα καπου να λεει port forward σε οποιοδηποτε μενου ή υπομενου. 
> Ο root ειναι αλλος χρηστης απο τον admin για τον οποιο δινει credentials η vodafone και βλεπει περισσοτερες επιλογες στα μενου? Αν ναι... (θα το πω κοσμια) τι καραγκιοζιλικια ειναι αυτα? 
> 
> Στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ χρειαζεται ΕΝΑ port forward για να βλεπει ο κατοχος του τις καμερες του μαγαζιου του. Και για να γινει αυτο, απ' οτι μου ειπε, ηρθε ο τεχνικος της vodafone και εκανε την διαδικασια. Πλεον δεν μπορω να βγαλω και screenshots για να αποδειξω αυτο που λεω παραπανω.


Αν είναι onenet   ή έχει τηλεφωνια τότε αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις δεν είναι διαθέσιμες στον χρήστη,  κάνει τηλέφωνο στην υποστηρίξη για να του ανοίξουν πόρτα

----------


## jim_p

Δηλαδη επρεπε να παρει και να πει "θελω να μου ανοιξετε την πορτα 10000 στην ip 192.168.1.100" και θα το κανανε? Και για οσες πορτες θελει? 
Παλι καλα που δεν εχω εγω τετοιο ρουτερ, γιατι με τα 10+ forwardings θα με αρχιζανε στα μπινελικια.

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν είναι onenet   ή έχει τηλεφωνια τότε αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις δεν είναι διαθέσιμες στον χρήστη,  κάνει τηλέφωνο στην υποστηρίξη για να του ανοίξουν πόρτα


Εννοείς ούτε με root access?

----------


## jim_p

Επειδη θα σκασω, τι ειναι το root access επιτελους? Σαν το root στα κινητα ή απλα ενας αλλος χρηστης με ονομα root και διαφορετικο κωδικο που βλεπει τα παντα?

----------


## sdikr

> Εννοείς ούτε με root access?


Αν έχεις root τότε έχεις πρόσβαση στο μενου

----------


## ThReSh

> Επειδη θα σκασω, τι ειναι το root access επιτελους? Σαν το root στα κινητα ή απλα ενας αλλος χρηστης με ονομα root και διαφορετικο κωδικο που βλεπει τα παντα?


Στο ZTE H267A, αντί για admin/admin κάνεις login με root/$Extra,ON0ptiOns987%! και έχεις σημαντικά περισσότερες επιλογές και features.






> Αν έχεις root τότε έχεις πρόσβαση στο μενου


Oh kk thnx.

----------


## jim_p

> Στο ZTE H267A, αντί για admin/admin κάνεις login με root/$Extra,ON0ptiOns987%! και έχεις σημαντικά περισσότερες επιλογές και features.


:O Ντροπη! :P

----------


## Dark_Man

Κάτι που έκανα με μεγάλη επιτυχία και συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα: Κατεβάστε τσέχικο firmware O2.cz με τα 1000!

Προσωπικά έκανα login ως root στο κανονικό firmware (Vodafone), backup user configuration file και μετά πέρασα το τσέχικο firmware (https://www.o2.cz/_pub/93/4d/ed/6483...1_firmware.bin), έκανα reset (σημαντικό - απαραίτητο), και σαν τελικό βήμα έκανα login στο router ως admin/κωδικός wifi και πέρασα το user config απο το προηγούμενο firmware (Vodafone) και είχα root access στο τσέχικο το οποίο δίνει πολλές επιλογές και γενικά είναι πιο σταθερό.

----------


## galotzas

> Πως στην ευχη κανω port forwarding σε αυτο το ρουτερ?


Δεν ξερω αν το μοντεμ που εχεις ειναι αλλου παροχου αλλα με την vodafone υπαρχει επιλογη για port forward και με admin/admin  και με τον root χρηστη.
Στην πρωτη φωτο ειναι με admin στην δευτερη με root
(δεν εχω δοκιμασει να το κανω)

----------


## jim_p

@galotzas
Τωρα δεν μπορω να τσεκαρω αυτο που λες ουτε να ζητησω screenshot, αλλα στην καρτελα ιντερνετ εινια σιγουρα περισσοτερες επιλογες στα αριστερα.
Επισης, αν υποθεσουμε πως η καρτελα με το port forwarding εινια στην ιδια καρτελα με το port trigger, τοτε μπορω να σου πω με 100% σιγουρια πως δεν υπηρχε εκει περα. Βασικα η port trigger υπηρχε και 3-4 αλλες.
Το ρουτερ ηρθε (με κουριερ) σαν καινουριο και ηταν σφραγισμενο.

@Dark_Man
Ευχαριστω για την προταση, αλλα τωρα δεν γινεται να το δοκιμασω. Θα το εχω στα υποψιν.

----------


## MiLToS_666

Επιτέλους βρήκα και παρέλαβα ένα H267A v1.0 από φίλο για να αντικαταστήσω το ρημάδι το H300S.
Παρατηρώ ότι λέει έκδοση V1.0.2_VDFS.1T13, νομίζω υπάρχει και νεότερη από αυτή αν δεν κάνω λάθος;
Όταν έκανα το πρώτο boot συγχρόνισε αμέσως DSL/internet κλπ αλλά όχι το VOIP.
Έκανα restore ένα user configuration που είχα από προηγούμενη ίδια συσκευή και επανήλθαν όλες οι ρυθμίσεις μου, είναι πλέον registered και το VOIP, δουλεύει κανονικά το τηλέφωνο αλλά το λαμπάκι Phone παραμένει κλειστό επάνω στο router.
Όχι ότι μου προκαλεί κάποιο πρόβλημα, έτσι για το OCD της υπόθεσης!  :Very Happy:

----------


## slalom

> Κάτι που έκανα με μεγάλη επιτυχία και συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα: Κατεβάστε τσέχικο firmware O2.cz με τα 1000!
> 
> Προσωπικά έκανα login ως root στο κανονικό firmware (Vodafone), backup user configuration file και μετά πέρασα το τσέχικο firmware (https://www.o2.cz/_pub/93/4d/ed/6483...1_firmware.bin), έκανα reset (σημαντικό - απαραίτητο), και σαν τελικό βήμα έκανα login στο router ως admin/κωδικός wifi και πέρασα το user config απο το προηγούμενο firmware (Vodafone) και είχα root access στο τσέχικο το οποίο δίνει πολλές επιλογές και γενικά είναι πιο σταθερό.


Πιο πολλες απο το root μας?
Εχεις καμια φωτο απο τα διαφορετικα?

----------


## ThReSh

> Κάτι που έκανα με μεγάλη επιτυχία και συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα: Κατεβάστε τσέχικο firmware O2.cz με τα 1000!
> 
> Προσωπικά έκανα login ως root στο κανονικό firmware (Vodafone), backup user configuration file και μετά πέρασα το τσέχικο firmware (https://www.o2.cz/_pub/93/4d/ed/6483...1_firmware.bin), έκανα reset (σημαντικό - απαραίτητο), και σαν τελικό βήμα έκανα login στο router ως admin/κωδικός wifi και πέρασα το user config απο το προηγούμενο firmware (Vodafone) και είχα root access στο τσέχικο το οποίο δίνει πολλές επιλογές και γενικά είναι πιο σταθερό.


VoIP δουλεύει?

----------


## Dark_Man

> VoIP δουλεύει?


Φυσικά, αλλιώς δεν θα το πρότεινα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThReSh

> Φυσικά, αλλιώς δεν θα το πρότεινα!


Oh γέροντα η ευχή. Λογικά με αυτό τον τρόπο θα γίνεται πιο εύκολα η χρήση H267A με OneNet firmware.

----------


## MiLToS_666

> Φυσικά, αλλιώς δεν θα το πρότεινα!


Ψήνομαι να το δοκιμάσω αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα έχω τη δυνατότητα να ξαναβάλω το "original" firmware της Vodafone αν κάτι πάει λάθος/στραβά.
Με το restore του user configuration περνάει και όλα τα settings για VOIP κλπ αυτόματα;

----------


## geoav

Καλημερα παιδες. Υπαρχει τροπος να δει καποιος τα current stats ( current upload usage κυριως) με αυτο το router? Δεν εχω βρει κατι αλλα λεω μηπως μου διαφευγει.
Προσπαθω να ανεβασω τα δεδομενα μου σε cloud και στο synology NAS δειχνει upload <600k και θελω να δω αν ειναι πραγματικο ή δειχνει οτι να'ναι.
Δεν εχω βαλει οριο στο upload του NAS για να σας προλαβω.

----------


## jimpapi

> Φυσικά, αλλιώς δεν θα το πρότεινα!


Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως το router με το τσέχικο firmware δίνει παραπάνω επιλογές σε root mode από το fimware της vodafone...το μηχάνημα είναι περιορισμένων δυνατοτήτων. Σε προηγούμενα post εχουμε γράψει (κι εγώ πολλάκις) πως να έχει κανείς πρόσβαση σε ΟΛΕΣ ανεξαρτήτως τις ρυθμίσεις μέσω ssh αλλά και πάλι είναι σχετικά χαμηλών προσδοκιών. Αν έχετε το config αρχειάκι αντιγράψτε τους κωδικούς για internet και voip και πάρτε ένα fritzbox να σωθείτε! Αν πάλι θέλετε να το κρατήσετε τότε θα περιοριστείτε στις δυνατότητες του. Π.χ μικρός αριθμός port forwarding, οχι static ip σε LAN , ;όχι μέγιστες ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού σε 100mbs γραμμή κλπ.

----------


## jim_p

> οχι static ip σε LAN


Τι θα πει αυτο? Οτι δεν μπορω να εχω εγω σταθερη ip στο pc μου αν θελω?

----------


## jimpapi

Δεν εχει να κάνη με το ip του modem σου αλλά το ip των συσκευών. Πχ εγώ έχω 2 modem το zte ως κύριο με ip 192.168.0.1 (LAN ip) και το άλλο με ip 192.168.1.1. Εάν είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο wifi του zte τότε ΔΕΝ μπορώ να δω τις συσκευές στο δεύτερο lan δίκτυο. Χρειάζεται να δημιουργήσω static ip για να κάνει ανακατεύθυνση και να βλέπω τις συσκευές που είναι συνδεδεμένες σε αυτό. Ε όσο κι αν το πάλεψα δεν το κατάφερα διοτι το zte ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει static ip σε LAN. (Γίνεται μόνο προσωρινά μέσω root kai ssh) ...τέλος παντων λεπτομέρειες που για τους περισσότερους είναι άχρηστες! Εχω στην αποθήκη το zte πια και με το fritzbox κανω τέλεια τη δουλειά μου...κλάσεις ανώτερο απο τη μπακατέλα!

----------


## MiLToS_666

> πάρτε ένα fritzbox να σωθείτε!


Σεβαστή η άποψή σου και όντως τα FRITZ!Box είναι πολύ δυνατές και αξιόπιστες συσκευές.
Δυστυχώς όμως δεν έχουμε όλοι τη δυνατότητα να αγοράσουμε συσκευές με 100+ και 200+ ευρώ οπότε θα κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας με ό,τι μπακατέλα έχουμε.
Εγώ για παράδειγμα έψαχνα αρκετό καιρό να βρω ένα H267A γιατί είχα σοβαρά προβλήματα με το WiFi battery drain στο H300S.
Τελικά το βρήκα, το έβαλα και δουλεύουν επιτέλους σωστά όλα όσα χρειάζομαι.
Υπάρχουν φυσικά και πολύ ποιο advanced users που θέλουν ένα σωρό λειτουργίες τις οποίες δεν διαθέτουν οι συσκευές των παρόχων.

----------


## jimpapi

Το μεγάλο μειονέκτημα του zte είναι οτι δεν έχει vpn. Πρέπει να έχεις σερβερ για να συνδεθείς στο σπίτι με vpn. Επίσης δεν έχει wake on lan δυνατότητα. Το port forwarding έχει μικρό αριθμό θυρών. Σε λίγο που όλοι θαχουμε 15 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες οι θύρες δεν επαρκούν. To wifi του σε ac έχει χαμηλές ταχύτητες επίσης. Το μόνο του καλό πως είναι εξαιρετικά σταθερό. Δεν αποσυνδέεται σχεδόν ποτέ...
Βεβαιως οι εναλλακτικές των fritzbox είναι πολύ ακριβές. Συμφωνω. Αλλά είχα κουραστεί να παλεύω όλη μέρα με αυτά. Επαψα πια να ασχολούμαι με το δίκτυο μου. Τα ρύθμισα όλα και εχω μήνες να τα ξαναδώ! Πράγμα που δε συνέβαινε με το zte...

----------


## ThReSh

Γι' αυτό bridge + ένα router με το 1/2 ή 1/3 της τιμής  του Fritz από πίσω του για να κάνει το routing/wifi.

Γενικότερα τα modem/routers με VoIP + 35b support, είναι αρκετά ακριβά σε σχέση με ένα σκέτο router.

----------


## mondeo

> Γι' αυτό bridge + ένα router με το 1/2 ή 1/3 της τιμής  του Fritz από πίσω του για να κάνει το routing/wifi.
> 
> Γενικότερα τα modem/routers με VoIP + 35b support, είναι αρκετά ακριβά σε σχέση με ένα σκέτο router.


+1 από μένα.
Αυτό έχω κάνει και παίζουν όλα άψογα.

----------


## slalom

> Γι' αυτό bridge + ένα router με το 1/2 ή 1/3 της τιμής του Fritz από πίσω του για να κάνει το routing/wifi.


Θα τα καψεις σε ρευμα

----------


## ThReSh

> Θα τα καψεις σε ρευμα


Στα πόσα χρόνια?  :Razz:

----------


## slalom

Δεν ξερω, υπολογισε τα.

Και εγω ειμαι της αποψης ΑΙΟ

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν ξερω, υπολογισε τα.


Πάνω από 10ετία σίγουρα, μιλάμε για ελάχιστα watts

----------


## slalom

Πολυ ειναι?

----------


## ThReSh

> Πολυ ειναι?


Μέχρι να έχεις πιάσει την διαφορά χρημάτων ανάμεσα στο Fritz και σε ένα σκέτο router λόγω της παραπάνω κατανάλωσης, θα το έχεις αλλάξει ήδη...

----------


## terko

Παιδιά γεια σας.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, όταν πρωτοσυνδέεις το ρούτερ στην γραμμή (ADSL VODAFONE πρώην CYTA) δεν πρέπει κανονικά να δίνει ίντερνετ όταν συνδέεσαι ενσύρματα χωρίς να κάνεις οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια;

Η γραμμή είναι του αδερφού μου σε άλλη περιοχή. Το ρούτερ είναι καινούργιο, του το έστειλε η VODAFONE έτσι ξεκάρφωτα, δεν ξέρω αν έχει περάσει από το πρώην δίκτυο της CYTA στο δίκτυο της VODAFONE.

Οταν το ενεργοποιεί ανάβει το led του Broadband αλλά του Internet παραμένει κόκκινο.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## minas

> Παιδιά γεια σας.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, όταν πρωτοσυνδέεις το ρούτερ στην γραμμή (ADSL VODAFONE πρώην CYTA) δεν πρέπει κανονικά να δίνει ίντερνετ όταν συνδέεσαι ενσύρματα χωρίς να κάνεις οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια;
> 
> Η γραμμή είναι του αδερφού μου σε άλλη περιοχή. Το ρούτερ είναι καινούργιο, του το έστειλε η VODAFONE έτσι ξεκάρφωτα, δεν ξέρω αν έχει περάσει από το πρώην δίκτυο της CYTA στο δίκτυο της VODAFONE.
> 
> Οταν το ενεργοποιεί ανάβει το led του Broadband αλλά του Internet παραμένει κόκκινο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Κανονικά θα πρέπει να είναι ρυθμισμένο για να συνδεθεί αυτόματα. Αν μας αναφέρεις και τις ρυθμίσεις του ADSL μπορούμε να επιβεβαιώσουμε εάν είναι όλα εντάξει.
Αν βαριέσαι να ψάχνεις ρυθμίσεις, μπορείς να του κάνεις και ένα reset, αλλά είναι απίθανο να αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## paanos

Αν ο εξοπλισμός είναι vodafone, θα παίξει μόνο σε vodafone, εκτός αν περάσεις τα στοιχεία).
Αν είναι cyta, θα παίξει και στα 2 δίκτυα. Αυτο γίνεται γιατί η cyta θέλει στοιχεία σύνδεσης, ενώ η vodafone παίζει με οποιαδήποτε (αρκεί να μην είναι κενά).

----------


## slalom

> Μέχρι να έχεις πιάσει την διαφορά χρημάτων ανάμεσα στο Fritz και σε ένα σκέτο router λόγω της παραπάνω κατανάλωσης, θα το έχεις αλλάξει ήδη...


Ενα Fritz? με τι?
Πληροφοριακα τοσα χρονια με ADSL-VDSL ειχα ενα Netgear (ADSL), μετα ενα TP Link (χωρις vectoring), και τωρα το ZTE

----------


## ThReSh

> Ενα Fritz? με τι?
> Πληροφοριακα τοσα χρονια με ADSL-VDSL ειχα ενα Netgear (ADSL), μετα ενα TP Link (χωρις vectoring), και τωρα το ZTE


Με ένα που είναι σκέτο router με WiFi χωρίς να έχει VoIP και modem capabilities, το οποίο θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς ακόμα κι αν αλλάξεις σε FTTH, χωρίς να πηγαίνουν στράφι τα extra χρήματα που κοστίζει για να είναι και modem.

----------


## terko

Ευχαριστώ πολύ που κάνατε τον κόπο να απαντήσετε και δυό σας.




> Κανονικά θα πρέπει να είναι ρυθμισμένο για να συνδεθεί αυτόματα. Αν μας αναφέρεις και τις ρυθμίσεις του ADSL μπορούμε να επιβεβαιώσουμε εάν είναι όλα εντάξει.
> Αν βαριέσαι να ψάχνεις ρυθμίσεις, μπορείς να του κάνεις και ένα reset, αλλά είναι απίθανο να αλλάξει κάτι.


Φίλε μου δυστυχώς όπως λέω και στο πρώτο μου ποστ, η γραμμή είναι του αδερφού μου σε άλλη περιοχή οπότε δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο router.




> Αν ο εξοπλισμός είναι vodafone, θα παίξει μόνο σε vodafone, εκτός αν περάσεις τα στοιχεία).
> Αν είναι cyta, θα παίξει και στα 2 δίκτυα. Αυτο γίνεται γιατί η cyta θέλει στοιχεία σύνδεσης, ενώ η vodafone παίζει με οποιαδήποτε (αρκεί να μην είναι κενά).


Ναι το router γράφει πάνω vodafone, οπότε τι κάνει; είναι και τελείως άσχετος, αν πάρει τις βλάβες της vodafone τι λες θα του το φτιάξουν ή τουλάχιστον θα του δώσουν οδηγίες;

----------


## bill27

Λογικα θα του ερθει μυνημα και θα του λεει ποτε να συνδεσει τον εξοπλισμο,μαλλον ειναι μεταβαση απο συτα σε βοντα,ας παρει και τηλ.να τον ενημερωσουν

----------


## terko

Αυτό του είπα και εγώ, να τους πάρει τηλέφωνο να τους ρωτήσει και να τους πει τι γίνεται και γιατί δεν συνδέεται, αφού πρώτα δοκιμάσει μια τελευταία προσπάθεια κάνοντας reset το router όπως είπε και ο φίλος από πάνω, αυτός ως άσχετος και ολίγον ξεροκέφαλος λέει θα πάει σε κατάστημα VODAFONE. Σε μένα πάντως στην Αθήνα τον Ιούνιο που έγινε η αλλαγή από  δίκτυο πρώην CYTA σε VODAFONE, συνδέθηκε με το που το έβαλα επάνω κανονικά, βέβαια δεν ήταν το ίδιο router, ZTE μεν αλλά διαφορετικό.

Οπως να έχει φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και εσένα.

----------


## minas

> Αυτό του είπα και εγώ, να τους πάρει τηλέφωνο να τους ρωτήσει και να τους πει τι γίνεται και γιατί δεν συνδέεται, αφού πρώτα δοκιμάσει μια τελευταία προσπάθεια κάνοντας reset το router όπως είπε και ο φίλος από πάνω, αυτός ως άσχετος και ολίγον ξεροκέφαλος λέει θα πάει σε κατάστημα VODAFONE. Σε μένα πάντως στην Αθήνα τον Ιούνιο που έγινε η αλλαγή από  δίκτυο πρώην CYTA σε VODAFONE, συνδέθηκε με το που το έβαλα επάνω κανονικά, βέβαια δεν ήταν το ίδιο router, ZTE μεν αλλά διαφορετικό.
> 
> Οπως να έχει φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και εσένα.


Εσύ το χρέος σου το έκανες  :Smile: 
Πάντως η δουλειά της τεχνικής υποστήριξης είναι ακριβώς για να επιλύει τέτοια θέματα, και είναι και δωρεάν η κλήση, εφόσον καλέσεις στον σωστό αριθμό. Δεν έχει λόγο να την αποφεύγει, και είναι και πιο ξεκούραστο από το να τρέχει σε κατάστημα. Και στο κατάστημα το πιθανότερο είναι να καλέσουν την τεχνική υποστήριξη.

----------


## jim_p

Πηγα σημερα να δω απο κοντα το h267a που ελεγα την προηγουμενη βδομαδα. Διαπιστωσα οτι δεν μπαινει πλεον με admin/admin αλλα με τα στοιχεια για τον root που ειχε αναφερει ο Thresh εδω. 



> Στο ZTE H267A, αντί για admin/admin κάνεις login με root/$Extra,ON0ptiOns987%! και έχεις σημαντικά περισσότερες επιλογές και features.


Μιλησα με τον τεχνικο της vodafone που πηγε και εκανε το port forward και μου πε οτι ισως να αλλαξαν τα default στοιχεια στο ρουτερ απο "τα κεντρικα"! Γινεται κατι τετοιο?

Αυτο ειναι το ενα περιεργο. Το αλλο περιεργο ειναι πως δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΜΙΑ πορτα ανοιχτη στο μενου για το port forwarding, το οποιο btw ειναι στο internet > nat > port forwarding (εικονα), οποτε τι στην ευχη εκανε? Δεν εκατσα να ψαξω απο το canyouseeme αν ειναι ανοιχτη η πορτα, αλλα οι καμερες φαινονται απ' εξω κανονικα.

----------


## minas

> Πηγα σημερα να δω απο κοντα το h267a που ελεγα την προηγουμενη βδομαδα. Διαπιστωσα οτι δεν μπαινει πλεον με admin/admin αλλα με τα στοιχεια για τον root που ειχε αναφερει ο Thresh εδω. 
> 
> Μιλησα με τον τεχνικο της vodafone που πηγε και εκανε το port forward και μου πε οτι ισως να αλλαξαν τα default στοιχεια στο ρουτερ απο "τα κεντρικα"! Γινεται κατι τετοιο?
> 
> Αυτο ειναι το ενα περιεργο. Το αλλο περιεργο ειναι πως δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΜΙΑ πορτα ανοιχτη στο μενου για το port forwarding, το οποιο btw ειναι στο internet > nat > port forwarding (εικονα), οποτε τι στην ευχη εκανε? Δεν εκατσα να ψαξω απο το canyouseeme αν ειναι ανοιχτη η πορτα, αλλα οι καμερες φαινονται απ' εξω κανονικα.


Δεν κοιτάς και στο DMZ για να είσαι ήσυχος;  :Wink:

----------


## jim_p

No idea. Δεν μπορω να το δω τωρα. Επισης, πρεπει να αλλαξε την ip του σε 192.168.1.1. Η default του δεν ειναι 192.168.2.1?

----------


## geoav

Καλημερα παιδες.
Εχω ενα θεματακι τελευταια που υποθετω οφειλεται στο router αν και δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος.
Εχω ενα TP-LINK TL-WA860RE το οποιο ηταν συνδεδεμενο στο 2.4 του ρουτερ και λειτουργουσε αρκετους μηνες κανονικα χωρις το παραμικρο προβλημα.
Τις τελευταιες 3 μερες καθε πρωι ενω ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στο ρουτερ μεσω του tp-link (εχω δωσει το ιδιο ονομα και στο tp-link),δεν εχω Internet. Αν συνδεθω απο το κινητο στο 5Gh εχει κανονικα ιντερνετ αλλα στο 2.4 δεν εχει. Εκατσα λοιπον κι ενεργοποιησα και 2ο 2.4 στο router και του εδωσα διαφορετικο ονομα και συνεδεσα το tp-link εκει (παλι με το αντιστοιχα ιδιο ονομα) . Καθε πρωι ομως παλι δεν εχει ιντερνετ. Μονο αυτο στο οποιο ειναι συνδεδεμενο το tp-link ομως. Τα αλλα 2 κανονικα εχουν απλα το σημα στα αλλα δωματια ειναι πολυ χαμηλο οποτε χρειαζομαι το tp-link να λειτουργει.
Αν παω μεσα στο router στο WLAN SSID Configuration και παω στο 2ο ssid στα 2.4 που ειναι ενεργοποιημενο και πανω στο οποιο ειναι συνδεδεμενο το tp-link και το βαλω στο off και μετα ξανα στο on, ολα λειτουργουν κανονικοτατα μετα.
Ειναι προβλημα του ρουτερ ή του tp-link?

----------


## Dark_Man

Καλύτερα να μην έχεις ίδιο SSID σε 2 διαφορετικά ρούτερ, εκτός και αν παίζει καθαρά σαν AP. Δοκίμασε με νέα ονομασία, σε διαφορετικό κανάλι για να δείς αν θα αλλάξει τίποτα.

----------


## geoav

> Καλύτερα να μην έχεις ίδιο SSID σε 2 διαφορετικά ρούτερ, εκτός και αν παίζει καθαρά σαν AP. Δοκίμασε με νέα ονομασία, σε διαφορετικό κανάλι για να δείς αν θα αλλάξει τίποτα.


Καλησπερα φιλε.
Αν απαντας σε μενα, δεν εχω 2 routers αλλα ενα στο οποιο εχω 3 ενεργα ssid, 1 στα 5 και 2 στα 2.4.

----------


## giorgis1987

Παιδιά μια γρήγορη ερώτηση και συγνώμη αν έχει ήδη απαντηθεί: Υπάρχει ρύθμιση που να μετατρέπει το wan port σε lan port?
Ή ακόμη κι αν δεν υπάρχει τέτοια ρύθμιση, μήπως μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το wan port για να μετατρέψω το router σε απλό access point αντί για τη lan ώστε να μη πάει χαμένη;

----------


## sakisvele

ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14 
Καποιος το κοδικο διαχειρισης γιατι εχω χαθει στην μεταφραση..
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Sotos7

Δοκίμασε root και  2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)5

----------


## ThReSh

Το κουμπί στα πλάγια για on/off του WLAN το κλείνει μόνιμα μέχρι να το ξαναπατήσουμε ή ξανανοίγει μόνο μετά από ένα χρονικό διάστημα?

----------


## paanos

Κλεινει μέχρι να το ανοίξεις εσύ ξανα από το μενού ή από το κουμπί.
Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει επιλογή για να ανοίγει και να κλεινει το wifi σε συγκεκριμένες ωρες. Αν έχει, και έχεις βάλει πχ να ανοίξει στις 6πμ, τότε στις 6πμ θα ανοίξει ξανα ανεξάρτητα με το αν πριν ήταν ανοιχτό ή κλειστό από το κουμπί.

----------


## ThReSh

> Κλεινει μέχρι να το ανοίξεις εσύ ξανα από το μενού ή από το κουμπί.
> Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει επιλογή για να ανοίγει και να κλεινει το wifi σε συγκεκριμένες ωρες. Αν έχει, και έχεις βάλει πχ να ανοίξει στις 6πμ, τότε στις 6πμ θα ανοίξει ξανα ανεξάρτητα με το αν πριν ήταν ανοιχτό ή κλειστό από το κουμπί.


Thnx!

Γμτ, είμαι σίγουρος ότι το πάτησα και ξανάνοιξε μόνο του.  :Sad:

----------


## bill2015

Σε σχέση πάντως με το σαράβαλο το h300s είναι καλύτερο

----------


## ThReSh

> Σε σχέση πάντως με το σαράβαλο το h300s είναι καλύτερο


Ούτε λόγος, απλά επειδή το έχω bridged, θέλω να ανοιγοκλείνω με το κουμπί manually το WiFi του, μόνο και μόνο για να έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτό όποτε χρειάζεται.

----------


## minas

> Σε σχέση πάντως με το σαράβαλο το h300s είναι καλύτερο


Αν δεν βάλεις κανένα κόμμα, ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει, ό,τι θέλει  :Very Happy: .

----------


## bill2015

Σόρρυ, απο κινητό ήμουν

----------


## JpegXguy

> Αν δεν βάλεις κανένα κόμμα, ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει, ό,τι θέλει .


Μου αρέσουν πολύ αυτά τα διφορούμενα χαχα

----------


## ch_dimitris

καλησπέρα και με το καλο να έρθει και η έξοδος,

Εχω ήδη μερικές ωρες κοιτάζοντας απο δω και κει ....και χωρίς να εχω κανει και τίποτα,

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος / οδηγός να περασω το μόντεμ πρώτο και το μόντεμ που δίνει η VODAFONE (ΖΤΕ Η267Α) να το εχω μόνο για τηλέφωνο?
Και ενα δεύτερο /// ...- υπάρχει τρόπος να σεταρης κανενα sisco Voip σησκευη για να έχεις τηλεφωνεία?

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερον

----------


## Dark_Man

> καλησπέρα και με το καλο να έρθει και η έξοδος,
> 
> Εχω ήδη μερικές ωρες κοιτάζοντας απο δω και κει ....και χωρίς να εχω κανει και τίποτα,
> 
> Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος / οδηγός να περασω το μόντεμ πρώτο και το μόντεμ που δίνει η VODAFONE (ΖΤΕ Η267Α) να το εχω μόνο για τηλέφωνο?
> Και ενα δεύτερο /// ...- υπάρχει τρόπος να σεταρης κανενα sisco Voip σησκευη για να έχεις τηλεφωνεία?
> 
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερον


Μπορεις πολυ απλα να κατεβασεις routerpassview (google it) και να κανεις backup user configuration απο το h267a. Μολις το κανεις αυτα τα 2, ανοιγεις το routerpassview, πετας το user configuration που σου εδωσε το h267a και μετα βλεπεις τα στοιχεια τηλεφωνιας σου. * Σημειωση: Αν δεν εμφανιζεται τιποτα, πηγαινες στο routerpassview -> edit -> enter serial number (δεν θυμαμαι, κατι αντιστοιχο τελος παντων) και βαζεις το serial number που εχει το h267a (το βλεπεις στο system, εκει που λεει ποσες ωρες ειναι ανοιχτο κτλπ). Ετσι, αν τα καταφερεις, θα εχεις τα στοιχεια VOIP για να τα χρησιμοποιησεις οπου θες, σε οτι μοντεμ θες αρκει να εχει voip υποστηριξης.

Αν απο την αλλη ολο αυτο σου φαινεται βουνο και εχεις καπου στη γωνια ενα h300s, βαλτο στη πριζα, συνδεσε το, και, τρεξε το προγραμματακι: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CF%89%CE%BD

----------


## alexm

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα σε όλους.

Έχω Vodafone Home Giga Fiber 100mbps και με το ZTE ZXHN H267A είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. Το έχω αποκλειστικά στα 5GHz και συγχρονίζει σταθερά μέσω WiFi στα 95 down / 9.5 up χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και χωρίς προβλήματα. 

Έχω κάνει αίτηση για αναβάθμιση σε 200mbps γιατί χρειάζομαι τα 20mbps upload και σκέφτομαι να πάρω το TP-LINK Archer AX50 | ΑΧ3000 περισσότερο για το WiFi 6 αφού όλες μου οι συσκευές είναι πλέον WiFi 6. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής: Θα βγάλω το ZTE εντελώς, θα συνδέσω απλά το TP-Link και όλα θα δουλεύουν κανονικά, η πρέπει να συνδέσω το TP-Link πάνω στο ΖΤΕ; Και αν ναι, πως γίνεται αυτό;

Φιλικά,
Α.

----------


## ThReSh

> Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα σε όλους.
> 
> Έχω Vodafone Home Giga Fiber 100mbps και με το ZTE ZXHN H267A είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. Το έχω αποκλειστικά στα 5GHz και συγχρονίζει σταθερά μέσω WiFi στα 95 down / 9.5 up χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και χωρίς προβλήματα. 
> 
> Έχω κάνει αίτηση για αναβάθμιση σε 200mbps γιατί χρειάζομαι τα 20mbps upload και σκέφτομαι να πάρω το TP-LINK Archer AX50 | ΑΧ3000 περισσότερο για το WiFi 6 αφού όλες μου οι συσκευές είναι πλέον WiFi 6. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής: Θα βγάλω το ZTE εντελώς, θα συνδέσω απλά το TP-Link και όλα θα δουλεύουν κανονικά, η πρέπει να συνδέσω το TP-Link πάνω στο ΖΤΕ; Και αν ναι, πως γίνεται αυτό;
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Α.


Όταν λες Giga Fiber εννοείς FTTH ή VDSL? Αν μιλάμε για VDSL τοτε το H267A δεν υποστηρίζει 35b Profile για να συγχρονίζει στα 200Mbps, άρα αναγκαστικά θα παίζεις με το H300s.

----------


## alexm

> Όταν λες Giga Fiber εννοείς FTTH ή VDSL? Αν μιλάμε για VDSL τοτε το H267A δεν υποστηρίζει 35b Profile για να συγχρονίζει στα 200Mbps, άρα αναγκαστικά θα παίζεις με το H300s.


Είναι VDSL2. Από την υποστήριξη με ενημέρωσαν ότι θα κρατήσω το H267A και δεν θα μου στείλουν άλλο. Υποθέτω θα συγχρονίζει στα 200Mbps.

----------


## paanos

Θυμάμαι ότι με το Η267Α και 200mbps δίνανε εξωτερικό Nokia Modem. 
Μάλλον δεν θα έχεις θέμα με το Η267Α.

----------


## ThReSh

> Θυμάμαι ότι με το Η267Α και 200mbps δίνανε εξωτερικό Nokia Modem. 
> Μάλλον δεν θα έχεις θέμα με το Η267Α.


Δίνουν Nokia modem για VDSL2?

- - - Updated - - -




> Είναι VDSL2. Από την υποστήριξη με ενημέρωσαν ότι θα κρατήσω το H267A και δεν θα μου στείλουν άλλο. Υποθέτω θα συγχρονίζει στα 200Mbps.


Τι να σου πω, το δικό μου H267A, δεν υποστηρίζει 35b.

----------


## galotzas

Και εγω οταν ζητησα 200αρα μου ειχαν πει πως θα συνεχισω με το 267a
Την επομενη μερα καποιος αλλος μου ειπε οτι θα παρω το Η300.
Ποτε δεν εμαθα...

----------


## paanos

@ThReSh, Εδω:




> Επιβεβαιωνω οτι το Nokia λειτουργει ως modem και συμφωνα με την vodafone χρησιμοποιειται γιατι το ZTE δεν μπορει να σηκωσει 200ρα ταχυτητα. Στοχος μου ειναι να συνδεσω την γραμμη πανω σε ενα Unifi USG 4 PRO. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι το Nokia λειτουργει με IPoE και οχι PPPoE . Οποτε δεν μπορω να κανω την κληση κατευθειαν με το USG. Το ZTE στην ουσια λειτουργει μονο ως router. Θα μπορουσε να προτεινει καποιος καποια λυση;

----------


## slalom

Το H267A, δεν υποστηρίζει 35b

----------


## ThReSh

> @ThReSh, Εδω:


Για ποιο Nokia μιλάμε? Αυτο που ξέρουμε κι αποκαλούμε Nokia είναι το ONT που δίνουν στις FTTH. Αν μιλάμε για αυτό, πως θα παίξει ένα Optical Network Terminal πάνω σε χαλκό? Δεν έχει καν υποδοχή για RJ11...

----------


## paanos

Μου βάζεις δύσκολα τώρα  :Razz: , θα ψάξω αλλά δεν νομίζω να το βρω..
35Β modem είναι, τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο δέχεται οχι οπτική.

Update: το Google κάνει θαύματα. Το f-010g-b ήταν αυτο που δίνανε, πριν βγει το H300S.

----------


## ThReSh

> Μου βάζεις δύσκολα τώρα , θα ψάξω αλλά δεν νομίζω να το βρω..
> 35Β modem είναι, τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο δέχεται οχι οπτική.
> 
> Update: το Google κάνει θαύματα. Το f-010g-b ήταν αυτο που δίνανε, πριν βγει το H300S.


Thnx!

Μακάρι να το έδιναν ακόμα, αλλά αμφιβάλω.  :Sad: 

Δυστυχώς το πιθανοτερο είναι να του στείλουν H300s.

----------


## YaWnX

Εγώ με τα 100 βρήκα το 267 στη χρυσή ευκαιρία και βρήκα την υγεία μου.

----------


## alexm

Ωραία, ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι μένω με το ZXHN H267A η μου στέλνουν το H300s, όπως και να'χει, πως μπορώ να έχω WiFi 6; Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω αν πάρω ένα WiFi 6 router θα πρέπει να το κουμπώσω αναγκαστικά πάνω στο ZXHN H267A η στο H300s και μετά να μπω στη διαδικασία να κάνω bridge το modem/router της Vodafone, απενεργοποίηση DHCP, να βάλω manual άλλη IP στο καινούργιο router κτλ. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο WiFi 6 modem/router στην αγορά που να το πάρω και απλά να αντικαταστήσω της Vodafone;

----------


## minas

> Ωραία, ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι μένω με το ZXHN H267A η μου στέλνουν το H300s, όπως και να'χει, πως μπορώ να έχω WiFi 6; Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω αν πάρω ένα WiFi 6 router θα πρέπει να το κουμπώσω αναγκαστικά πάνω στο ZXHN H267A η στο H300s και μετά να μπω στη διαδικασία να κάνω bridge το modem/router της Vodafone, απενεργοποίηση DHCP, να βάλω manual άλλη IP στο καινούργιο router κτλ. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο WiFi 6 modem/router στην αγορά που να το πάρω και απλά να αντικαταστήσω της Vodafone;


Εάν έχεις VoIP τηλεφωνία, δύσκολο...
Κατά τα άλλα, το bridge mode είναι πανεύκολο, με μόνο μειονέκτημα τις δύο συσκευές. Μπορείς εάν θέλεις να πάρεις μόνο WiFi 6 Access Point και να κρατήσεις για ρούτερ του παρόχου.

----------


## alexm

> Εάν έχεις VoIP τηλεφωνία, δύσκολο...
> Κατά τα άλλα, το bridge mode είναι πανεύκολο, με μόνο μειονέκτημα τις δύο συσκευές. Μπορείς εάν θέλεις να πάρεις μόνο WiFi 6 Access Point και να κρατήσεις για ρούτερ του παρόχου.


Κατάλαβα... σ'ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ωραία, ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι μένω με το ZXHN H267A η μου στέλνουν το H300s, όπως και να'χει, πως μπορώ να έχω WiFi 6; Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω αν πάρω ένα WiFi 6 router θα πρέπει να το κουμπώσω αναγκαστικά πάνω στο ZXHN H267A η στο H300s και μετά να μπω στη διαδικασία να κάνω bridge το modem/router της Vodafone, απενεργοποίηση DHCP, να βάλω manual άλλη IP στο καινούργιο router κτλ. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο WiFi 6 modem/router στην αγορά που να το πάρω και απλά να αντικαταστήσω της Vodafone;


Είτε θα βάλεις το H267A σε bridge κι από πίσω του ένα router με WiFi 6 ή θα το έχεις κανονικά όπως είναι με κλειστό WiFi και θα αγοράσεις ένα WiFi 6 Access Point το οποίο απλά θα συνδέσεις πάνω του.

----------


## sts

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 
Μετά από προβλήματα με το H300s προχώρησα σε αντικατάσταση του με το ρούτερ του θέματος.
Το πρόβλημα όμως που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι δεν παίρνει αυτόματα όπως θα έπρεπε τις ρυθμίσεις του VoIP από το δίκτυο οπότε δεν έχω τηλέφωνο.
Ο συγχρονισμός στο internet έχει γίνει κανονικά, ταχύτητα είμαι μια χαρά, μόνο πρόβλημα αυτό με την τηλεφωνία.
Μήπως ξέρετε τί μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## slalom

Εχεις αυτο το firmware?
V1.0.2_VDFT14

----------


## sts

> Εχεις αυτο το firmware?
> V1.0.2_VDFT14


Καλημέρα,
Έχει την V1.0.2_VDFS.1T13

----------


## slalom

Δε θα παιξει, εχει αλλες ρυθμισεις, εχει 10 VOIP αντι για 2, αν πας στο μενου

Πρεπει να βρεις αλλο, ή να βρεις το fw, που δεν υπαρχει εξω

----------


## sts

> Δε θα παιξει, εχει αλλες ρυθμισεις, εχει 10 VOIP αντι για 2, αν πας στο μενου
> 
> Πρεπει να βρεις αλλο, ή να βρεις το fw, που δεν υπαρχει εξω


Ναι όντως 10 έχει το είδα, τί σημαίνει αυτό, υπάρχουν δύο τύποι τέτοιων ρούτερ που δίνει η Vodafone ;
Και εάν ναι σε τί εξυπηρετεί η ύπαρξη τους;
Η Vodafone άραγε δεν μπορεί να μου βάλει τις ρυθμίσεις του VoIP ;

----------


## ThReSh

> Ναι όντως 10 έχει το είδα, τί σημαίνει αυτό, υπάρχουν δύο τύποι τέτοιων ρούτερ που δίνει η Vodafone ;
> Και εάν ναι σε τί εξυπηρετεί η ύπαρξη τους;
> Η Vodafone άραγε δεν μπορεί να μου βάλει τις ρυθμίσεις του VoIP ;


Λογικά το ένα είναι το οικιακό (που θέλουμε) και το άλλο το OneNet version που είναι για τα επαγγελματικά προγράμματα της Vodafone.

----------


## sakisvele

Έχω το ίδιο με φιρμ Τ14
Αν θέλεις να το ανταλλάξουμε στείλε μνμ '*η καποιος αλλος που θελει ας το αναφερει*
Εμένα είναι επαγγελματίκο
Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## sts

Σάκη ναι με ενδιαφέρει, στείλε μου μήνυμα εσύ, γιατί εγώ για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ.

Κατάλαβα,
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί το κατάλληλο filmware;

----------


## sakisvele

θα περιμενω να καταληξεις γιατι εισαι μπερδεμενος αποτι καταλαβα..
ΚΑι θες να το φτιαξεις και δεν θες ...

----------


## slalom

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί το κατάλληλο filmware;


Αν δεν το ανεβασουν καπου, οχι

Εχω και εγω ενα σαν το δικο σου, το εβαλα σε μια ADSL

----------


## ch_dimitris

Συγνώμη φιλε μου για την διατύπωση που είναι χάλια 
Αυτό που Θέλω είναι να εχω ένα ASUS ac52u που εχω για το ίντερνετ και το Η267Α για τηλ μονο....αν μπορεί να γίνει κατι ανάλογο .
Τώρα αυτό που λες εσυ είναι να βγάλω τελείως το ρουτερ της VODAFONE ? και να βαλω μια VOIP συσκευή όπως CISCO?

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορεις πολυ απλα να κατεβασεις routerpassview (google it) και να κανεις backup user configuration απο το h267a. Μολις το κανεις αυτα τα 2, ανοιγεις το routerpassview, πετας το user configuration που σου εδωσε το h267a και μετα βλεπεις τα στοιχεια τηλεφωνιας σου. * Σημειωση: Αν δεν εμφανιζεται τιποτα, πηγαινες στο routerpassview -> edit -> enter serial number (δεν θυμαμαι, κατι αντιστοιχο τελος παντων) και βαζεις το serial number που εχει το h267a (το βλεπεις στο system, εκει που λεει ποσες ωρες ειναι ανοιχτο κτλπ). Ετσι, αν τα καταφερεις, θα εχεις τα στοιχεια VOIP για να τα χρησιμοποιησεις οπου θες, σε οτι μοντεμ θες αρκει να εχει voip υποστηριξης.
> 
> Αν απο την αλλη ολο αυτο σου φαινεται βουνο και εχεις καπου στη γωνια ενα h300s, βαλτο στη πριζα, συνδεσε το, και, τρεξε το προγραμματακι: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CF%89%CE%BD


Συγνώμη φιλε μου για την διατύπωση που είναι χάλια
Αυτό που Θέλω είναι να εχω ένα ASUS ac52u που εχω για το ίντερνετ και το Η267Α για τηλ μονο....αν μπορεί να γίνει κατι ανάλογο .
Τώρα αυτό που λες εσυ είναι να βγάλω τελείως το ρουτερ της VODAFONE ? και να βαλω μια VOIP συσκευή όπως CISCO?

----------


## Dark_Man

> Ωραία, ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι μένω με το ZXHN H267A η μου στέλνουν το H300s, όπως και να'χει, πως μπορώ να έχω WiFi 6; Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω αν πάρω ένα WiFi 6 router θα πρέπει να το κουμπώσω αναγκαστικά πάνω στο ZXHN H267A η στο H300s και μετά να μπω στη διαδικασία να κάνω bridge το modem/router της Vodafone, απενεργοποίηση DHCP, να βάλω manual άλλη IP στο καινούργιο router κτλ. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο WiFi 6 modem/router στην αγορά που να το πάρω και απλά να αντικαταστήσω της Vodafone;


Περιμενε, οπου να ναι βγαινει το Fritz!Box 7530 AX, οπου υποστηριζει WiFi 6 και ειναι εγγυημενο οτι θα δουλεψει με internet/voip στη Vodafone (με χειροκινητη μεταφορα στοιχειων voip παντα)

https://en.avm.de/products/fritzbox/fritzbox-7530-ax/

Η τιμη του θα ειναι γυρω στα 160Ε

----------


## alexm

> Περιμενε, οπου να ναι βγαινει το Fritz!Box 7530 AX, οπου υποστηριζει WiFi 6 και ειναι εγγυημενο οτι θα δουλεψει με internet/voip στη Vodafone (με χειροκινητη μεταφορα στοιχειων voip παντα)
> 
> https://en.avm.de/products/fritzbox/fritzbox-7530-ax/
> 
> Η τιμη του θα ειναι γυρω στα 160Ε


Φαίνεται εξαιρετικό και αγνοούσα παντελώς το συγκεκριμένο brand. Σ'ευχαριστώ.

----------


## MiLToS_666

> Δε θα παιξει, εχει αλλες ρυθμισεις, εχει 10 VOIP αντι για 2, αν πας στο μενου
> 
> Πρεπει να βρεις αλλο, ή να βρεις το fw, που δεν υπαρχει εξω


Καλησπέρα,

Πριν μερικούς μήνες είχα δανεικό router με την έκδοση V1.0.2_VDFT14 από το οποίο είχα πάρει backup πριν το επιστρέψω στον κάτοχό του.
Όπως είχα γράψει πρόσφατα, κατάφερα και βρήκα ένα για μένα αλλά έχει έκδοση V1.0.2_VDFS.1T13 η οποία τώρα διαβάζω ότι είναι για τα επαγγελματικά προγράμματα.
Τώρα λοιπόν κατάλαβα γιατί όταν το εγκατέστησα δεν μου συγχρόνισε αυτόματα τα στοιχεία VOIP όπως το δανεικό που είχα πριν!
Βέβαια, όταν έκανα επαναφορά το backup από την προηγούμενη συσκευή, το VOIP μου δούλεψε αμέσως και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, απλά δεν ανάβει το led PHONE επάνω στο router. :P

----------


## ThReSh

Σε μένα αυτό δεν δούλεψε..

----------


## MiLToS_666

> Σε μένα αυτό δεν δούλεψε..


Χμμμ... Δεν θα μπορούσες να περάσεις τις ρυθμίσεις VOIP χειροκίνητα δηλαδή;

----------


## ThReSh

> Χμμμ... Δεν θα μπορούσες να περάσεις τις ρυθμίσεις VOIP χειροκίνητα δηλαδή;


Ούτε αυτό δούλεψε.  :Sad: 

Αντιθέτως όταν έβαλα το τσέχικο firmware που έχει αναφερθεί μερικές σελίδες πριν, δούλεψε.

----------


## MiLToS_666

> Ούτε αυτό δούλεψε. 
> 
> Αντιθέτως όταν έβαλα το τσέχικο firmware που έχει αναφερθεί μερικές σελίδες πριν, δούλεψε.


Όλα καλά λοιπόν!  :Very Happy: 
Είναι σταθερό το τσέχικο fw? Έχεις διαπιστώσει όντως κάποια διαφορά δηλαδή;

----------


## ThReSh

> Όλα καλά λοιπόν! 
> Είναι σταθερό το τσέχικο fw? Έχεις διαπιστώσει όντως κάποια διαφορά δηλαδή;


Η διαφορά είναι ότι μπορεσε να δουλέψει το VoIP κι ότι δεν χρειάζεται root για να έχεις όλα τα features όπως στο ελληνικό. Στον Dark_Man είναι απόλυτα σταθερό, στη συσκευή που το πέρασα δεν ξέρω αν φταίει αυτό ή η συσκευή, αλλά τρώει restarts (όχι αποσυγχρονισμούς) σε τυχαία χρονικά διαστήματα. Θα δείξει η νεκροψία μετά από αρκετές δοκιμές.  :Razz:

----------


## Dark_Man

> Η διαφορά είναι ότι μπορεσε να δουλέψει το VoIP κι ότι δεν χρειάζεται root για να έχεις όλα τα features όπως στο ελληνικό. Στον Dark_Man είναι απόλυτα σταθερό, στη συσκευή που το πέρασα δεν ξέρω αν φταίει αυτό ή η συσκευή, αλλά τρώει restarts (όχι αποσυγχρονισμούς) σε τυχαία χρονικά διαστήματα. Θα δείξει η νεκροψία μετά από αρκετές δοκιμές.


Εχω τσεχικο fw απο ~Φεβρουαριο περιπου και ολα καλα, ολα ανθηρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThReSh

> Εχω τσεχικο fw απο ~Φεβρουαριο περιπου και ολα καλα, ολα ανθηρα


Δεν θέλω να το γρουσουζέψω, αλλά με την αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού so far so good...  :Razz:

----------


## bill2015

Το router με το λογισμικό που έχεις το zte zxhn h267a v1.0 v1.0.2_vdfs.1t13 είναι για τα πακέτα One net και έχει σαν server το ims.vodafone.gr και οχι τον ngn.hol.net για αυτό δεν έχεις τηλεφωνία

----------


## ThReSh

> Το router με το λογισμικό που έχεις το zte zxhn h267a v1.0 v1.0.2_vdfs.1t13 είναι για τα πακέτα One net και έχει σαν server το ims.vodafone.gr και οχι τον ngn.hol.net για αυτό δεν έχεις τηλεφωνία


To Μίλτος πάντως είπε ότι τα κατάφερε με το backup config ενός οικιακού.

----------


## KILLPC

Είχε καμμιά αξιόλογη διαφορά που να αξίζει να το κάνεις στο τσέχικο? Εγώ έχω το οικιακό που του πέρασα τα voip credentials από το h300s και είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα (ειδικά στο wifi).

----------


## ThReSh

> Είχε καμμιά αξιόλογη διαφορά που να αξίζει να το κάνεις στο τσέχικο? Εγώ έχω το οικιακό που του πέρασα τα voip credentials από το h300s και είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα (ειδικά στο wifi).


Με το οικιακό λόγω TR-069 δεν τα τράβαγε μονο του με το που το σύνδεσες στη γραμμή έτσι κι αλλιώς?

----------


## paanos

Μπορεί το Η267 του να είχε το firmware για τα εταιρικά.

----------


## ThReSh

> Μπορεί το Η267 του να είχε το firmware για τα εταιρικά.


Εγραψε οικιακό. Πάντως σε μένα το εταιρικό δεν έπαιζε ούτε όταν πέρασα χειροκινητα τα voip credentials, γι' αυτό δοκίμασα το τσέχικο firmware. Κατα τα άλλα με την αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού (2Α αντί για 1.5) σταμάτησαν τα reboots του Η267Α, 8 μέρες uptime.  :Smile:

----------


## paanos

Το τροφοδοτικό μου κάνει εντύπωση. Μήπως έχεις συνδεδεμένο σκληρό πάνω στη usb; Θα έπρεπε να παίζει σωστα με το 1,5Α.

----------


## ThReSh

> Το τροφοδοτικό μου κάνει εντύπωση. Μήπως έχεις συνδεδεμένο σκληρό πάνω στη usb; Θα έπρεπε να παίζει σωστα με το 1,5Α.


Τίποτα, σε bridge mode το έχω κιόλας. Δεν ξέρω, ίσως να έτυχε και να τα σταμάτησε από μόνο του. Πάντως με το 1.5Α είχα ξεσκιστεί στα reboots, άρχισε με 1 στις 2-3 μέρες κι είχε φτάσει στα 1-2 κάθε μέρα.

----------


## KILLPC

> Με το οικιακό λόγω TR-069 δεν τα τράβαγε μονο του με το που το σύνδεσες στη γραμμή έτσι κι αλλιώς?


Μόνο Internet μου έπαιξε όση ώρα και να το είχα αφήσει.

Του έβαλα χειροκίνητα τον κωδικό για να έχω τηλεφωνία.

Σκέψου κιόλας ότι ήταν το προηγούμενο μου router (το h267a) από το H300s....

----------


## Dark_Man

> Τίποτα, σε bridge mode το έχω κιόλας. Δεν ξέρω, ίσως να έτυχε και να τα σταμάτησε από μόνο του. Πάντως με το 1.5Α είχα ξεσκιστεί στα reboots, άρχισε με 1 στις 2-3 μέρες κι είχε φτάσει στα 1-2 κάθε μέρα.


Μπορει να επεσε η δυναμη του προηγουμενου μετασχηματιστη. Δοκιμασες να δεις με κανα πολυμετρο αν αποδιδει το ιδιο;

----------


## ThReSh

> Μπορει να επεσε η δυναμη του προηγουμενου μετασχηματιστη. Δοκιμασες να δεις με κανα πολυμετρο αν αποδιδει το ιδιο;


Δεν έχω διαθέσιμο αυτό τον καιρό. Θα τον ελέγξω σε κάποια φάση, αλλά από την στιγμή που μάλλον λύθηκε το πρόβλημα, δεν καίγομαι και τόσο, απλά για την απορία.

----------


## minas

> Μπορει να επεσε η δυναμη του προηγουμενου μετασχηματιστη. Δοκιμασες να δεις με κανα πολυμετρο αν αποδιδει το ιδιο;


Αυτό είναι το πιθανότερο, αλλά χωρίς φορτίο μάλλον θα δίνει σωστή τάση. Για κάτι αναλώσιμο όπως τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό μάλλον δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθεί  :Smile: .

----------


## giorgosnik

καλημερα σε ολους,

Εμένα μου εδωσε το ΖΤΕ Η267 η vodafone οταν εκανα αναβαθμιση σε VDSL 50 γιατι με το καβουρδιστηρι H300s ειχε θεμα η τηλεφωνια. Τωρα που εκανα αναβαθμιση τη VDSL στα 100mbps, το Η267 κανει συχνα αποσυνδεσεις, συγχρονιζει στα 85-95mbps και μου δινει actual rate 75-85mbps. Εβαλα παλι πανω το καβουρδιστηρι H300s και συγχρονιζει στα 107mbps και μου δινει 95-98mbps με speedtest. Εχει λογικη αυτο? Βεβαια το Η300 εχει καποια θεματα με το ΧΒΟΧ και το DHCP αλλα γι αυτα βρισκω λυσεις. Εχω κωδικους ROOT για το ΖΤΕ, να πειραξω καμια ρυθμιση να το βελτιωσω? Σκεφτομαι να στραφω σε κανα fritz αλλα ειναι τσιμπημενα, τα ατιμα...

----------


## slalom

> Εχω κωδικους ROOT για το ΖΤΕ, να πειραξω καμια ρυθμιση να το βελτιωσω?


Δε θα κανεις κατι, δες εσωτερικη καλωδιωση, βαλε και στατιστικα

----------


## giorgosnik

> Δε θα κανεις κατι, δες εσωτερικη καλωδιωση, βαλε και στατιστικα


Η διαφορά αυτή δεν είναι θεμα εσωτερικης  καλωδίωσης γιατί παίρνω από την κεντρική πρίζα και έχω αποσυνδεσει όλες τις άλλες πριζες.
Σημερα, μετα την αρχικη αναρτηση και αφου αποσυνδεθηκε την ωρα της τηλεκπαιδευσης συγχρονισε για πρωτη φορα στα 121Mbps με actual rate τα 99! Δεν πιστευω τα ματια μου, να δω πως θα συνεχισει... Λες το Η300 να 200αρισει?

 Link Status Up
Modulation Type                   VDSL2_Vectoring
Actual Rate(Up/Down)           10996/99608 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down)      44314/121536 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down)          31.1/11.3 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down)     0.4/8.8 dB
Output Power(Up/Down)         5.7/11.8 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down)              Interleaved/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down)     9/2081
Interleave Delay(Up/Down)      0/7 ms
INP(Up/Down)                       0/0 symbols
Profile                                 17a
Showtime Start                     3 h 13 min 12 s
LinkEncap                            G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down)             0/4446
FEC Errors(Up/Down)             2/6222

----------


## slalom

Λιγες διαφορες εχουμε

----------


## giorgosnik

> Λιγες διαφορες εχουμε


ναι αλλα το δικο σου μενει συνδεδεμενο ενα μηνα συνεχομενα...

----------


## kosath

> Εχω τσεχικο fw απο ~Φεβρουαριο περιπου και ολα καλα, ολα ανθηρα


Καλημέρα!
1. Υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ για το firmware αυτό (αγγλικά?); Έχω διαβάσει πολλές σελίδες πίσω και δεν έχω βρει κάτι... Μήπως είναι αυτό; https://www.o2.cz/osobni/techzona-mo...article=577223
2. Μπορώ να γυρίσω στο vodafone firmware αν χρειαστεί (υπάρχει λινκ)?
3. Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς 4G usb stick με vodafone ή cz firmware και ποιο?

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα!
> 1. Υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ για το firmware αυτό (αγγλικά?); Έχω διαβάσει πολλές σελίδες πίσω και δεν έχω βρει κάτι... Μήπως είναι αυτό; https://www.o2.cz/osobni/techzona-mo...article=577223
> 2. Μπορώ να γυρίσω στο vodafone firmware αν χρειαστεί (υπάρχει λινκ)?
> 3. Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς 4G usb stick με vodafone ή cz firmware και ποιο?
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


Ας απαντήσω στον εαυτό μου  :Razz: 

1. Αυτό είναι το firmware και νομίζω είναι πιο νέο από του Φεβρουαρίου που αναφέρθηκε πριν - έχει και αγγλικά!
2. Δεν έχω βρει κάτι
3. Έχω Alcatel L100V, Vodafone (ZTE) Κ5006-Z και Vodafone (Huawei) k5150 και το μόνο που είδε είναι το τελευταίο!

Φαίνεται λίγο διαφορετικό αλλά νομίζω ότι έχει τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις με το Vodafone FW + root.

----------


## Dark_Man

> Καλημέρα!
> 1. Υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ για το firmware αυτό (αγγλικά?); Έχω διαβάσει πολλές σελίδες πίσω και δεν έχω βρει κάτι... Μήπως είναι αυτό; https://www.o2.cz/osobni/techzona-mo...article=577223
> 2. Μπορώ να γυρίσω στο vodafone firmware αν χρειαστεί (υπάρχει λινκ)?
> 3. Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς 4G usb stick με vodafone ή cz firmware και ποιο?
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Δεν μπορεις να ξαναγυρισεις στο Vf και δεν χρειαζεται. Το fw της o2.cz παιρνει αναβαθμισεις συχνα και ειναι φουλ ανοιχτο στον admin, οσο δηλαδη το root της Vodafone.

O2.cz firmware > Vodafone firmware σε ολα.

----------


## giorgosnik

> ναι αλλα το δικο σου μενει συνδεδεμενο ενα μηνα συνεχομενα...


και σημερα ξαναγυρναμε στις παλιες ταχυτητες συγχρονισμου...


- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν μπορεις να ξαναγυρισεις στο Vf και δεν χρειαζεται. Το fw της o2.cz παιρνει αναβαθμισεις συχνα και ειναι φουλ ανοιχτο στον admin, οσο δηλαδη το root της Vodafone.
> 
> O2.cz firmware > Vodafone firmware σε ολα.






> Δεν μπορεις να ξαναγυρισεις στο Vf και δεν χρειαζεται. Το fw της o2.cz παιρνει αναβαθμισεις συχνα και ειναι φουλ ανοιχτο στον admin, οσο δηλαδη το root της Vodafone.
> 
> O2.cz firmware > Vodafone firmware σε ολα.


Συγνωμη αν απαντηθηκε πιο πριν, αλλα το τσεχικο τις ρυθμισεις της voda τις παιρνει αυτοματα ή πρεπει να τις βαλουμε χειροκινητα; 
Eκτος απο user/password για την voip τηλεφωνια θελει και αλλες?

----------


## ThReSh

> Συγνωμη αν απαντηθηκε πιο πριν, αλλα το τσεχικο τις ρυθμισεις της voda τις παιρνει αυτοματα ή πρεπει να τις βαλουμε χειροκινητα;
> Eκτος απο user/password για την voip τηλεφωνια θελει και αλλες?


Χειροκίνητα, κυρίως αυτές, εκτός αν θες να ρυθμίσεις κι άλλα πράγματα ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις/ανάγκες σου.

----------


## MiLToS_666

@ThReSh

Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να γράψεις αναλυτικά τη διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσω για να περάσω το firmware της O2.cz και μετά τις ρυθμίσεις για το VOIP και ό,τι άλλο χρειάζεται για το internet;
Έχω κρατήσει το backup μου από το οικιακό version router και τις διαβάζει κανονικά το routerpassview οπότε είναι όλα τα username/pass εκεί μέσα.
Για κάποιο λόγο το backup από το τωρινό router που έχω (το εταιρικό), το routerpassview δεν το διαβάζει καθόλου. > Ήθελε copy-paste το Serial Number και το διάβασε κανονικά.

----------


## ThReSh

> @ThReSh
> 
> Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να γράψεις αναλυτικά τη διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσω για να περάσω το firmware της O2.cz και μετά τις ρυθμίσεις για το VOIP και ό,τι άλλο χρειάζεται για το internet;
> Έχω κρατήσει το backup μου από το οικιακό version router και τις διαβάζει κανονικά το routerpassview οπότε είναι όλα τα username/pass εκεί μέσα.
> Για κάποιο λόγο το backup από το τωρινό router που έχω (το εταιρικό) δεν το διαβάζει καθόλου.


Έκανα το firmware upgrade και μετά πέρασα τα στοιχεία από το H300s manually στο H267A. Ούτε σε μένα δέχτηκε το backup config.

----------


## MiLToS_666

Καλημέρα, Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία!

Τα κατάφερα και εγώ με το O2.cz firmware, παραθέτω οδηγίες αν κάποιος θέλει να το κάνει. :RTFM: 

Έκανα το update με το αρχείο bin που κατέβασα, μόλις επανήλθε έκανα αμέσως hard reset με οδοντογλυφίδα πίσω.
Default IP έχει 10.0.0.138 και κάνει login με admin και το WLAN Security (για 2.4G) που έχει κάτω από το router, μετά μπορεί να αλλάξει με ό,τι θέλει ο καθένας.
Στην καρτέλα Internet > WAN > DSL και Internet > WAN > Ethernet διέγραψα όλα τα default items και τα πέρασα χειροκίνητα ένα-ένα με βάση αυτά που είχα πάρει screenshot από πριν.
Στην καρτέλα Internet > SNTP έβαλα τη σωστή ζώνη ώρας και τους server ntp.grnet.gr και time.google.com
Στην καρτέλα Local Network > WLAN έβαλα αυτά που είχα και πριν, το ίδιο και στο WAN > DHCP Server για να έχω ίδια IP addresses με πριν.
Στην καρτέλα VOIP > Basic έβαλα τα SIP Account, Authorization Username και Password που είχα κρατήσει.
Τέλος, στην καρτέλα VOIP > SIP Protocol έβαλα τα ίδια settings που είχα κρατήσει.

Δεν νομίζω ότι άλλαξα κάτι άλλο, όλα έπαιξαν σωστά μετά τις παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις! :One thumb up:

----------


## CptBill

Γνωρίζει κανεις εάν το ZTE υποστηρίζει g.inp (G998.4)?

Και μια επεξήγηση για το τι είναι
https://www.increasebroadbandspeed.c...nd-enhancement

----------


## Dark_Man

> Καλημέρα, Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία!
> 
> Τα κατάφερα και εγώ με το O2.cz firmware, παραθέτω οδηγίες αν κάποιος θέλει να το κάνει.
> 
> Έκανα το update με το αρχείο bin που κατέβασα, μόλις επανήλθε έκανα αμέσως hard reset με οδοντογλυφίδα πίσω.
> Default IP έχει 10.0.0.138 και κάνει login με admin και το WLAN Security (για 2.4G) που έχει κάτω από το router, μετά μπορεί να αλλάξει με ό,τι θέλει ο καθένας.
> Στην καρτέλα Internet > WAN > DSL και Internet > WAN > Ethernet διέγραψα όλα τα default items και τα πέρασα χειροκίνητα ένα-ένα με βάση αυτά που είχα πάρει screenshot από πριν.
> Στην καρτέλα Internet > SNTP έβαλα τη σωστή ζώνη ώρας και τους server ntp.grnet.gr και time.google.com
> Στην καρτέλα Local Network > WLAN έβαλα αυτά που είχα και πριν, το ίδιο και στο WAN > DHCP Server για να έχω ίδια IP addresses με πριν.
> ...



Ή πολυ απλα, πριν κανεις την αλλαγη του firmware κρατας backup user configuration, voip configuration και τα κανεις restore στο τσεχικο.

----------


## theopan

Με αυτό το Τσέχικο fw μπορώ να περάσω στοιχεία voip τηλεφωνίας (modulus π.χ.) και να δουλεύει και σαν voip ata;

----------


## Dark_Man

> Με αυτό το Τσέχικο fw μπορώ να περάσω στοιχεία voip τηλεφωνίας (modulus π.χ.) και να δουλεύει και σαν voip ata;


Δοκιμασε και πες μας!

----------


## theopan

> Δοκιμασε και πες μας!


Σχώρα με που θα το πω έτσι, αλλά δεν είναι απάντηση αυτή! Αν δεν ξέρεις να απαντήσεις, δεν απαντάς και απαντάει κάποιος που το έχει δοκιμάσει. Ρώτησα -προφανώς- αν το έχει κάνει κανείς ώστε να δω αν αξίζει να πάω να το πάρω από το εξοχικό που το έχω βάλει.
Ένας ακόμα πολύ σοβαρός λόγος είναι ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός στο fw της Vodafone, εννοείται ότι πρέπει πρώτα να σιγουρευτώ ότι θα δουλέψει αυτό που θέλω να κάνω αλλιώς δεν το πειράζω.

----------


## Dark_Man

> Σχώρα με που θα το πω έτσι, αλλά δεν είναι απάντηση αυτή! Αν δεν ξέρεις να απαντήσεις, δεν απαντάς και απαντάει κάποιος που το έχει δοκιμάσει. Ρώτησα -προφανώς- αν το έχει κάνει κανείς ώστε να δω αν αξίζει να πάω να το πάρω από το εξοχικό που το έχω βάλει.
> Ένας ακόμα πολύ σοβαρός λόγος είναι ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός στο fw της Vodafone, εννοείται ότι πρέπει πρώτα να σιγουρευτώ ότι θα δουλέψει αυτό που θέλω να κάνω αλλιώς δεν το πειράζω.


Ειμαι αυτος που βρηκε το τσεχικο firmware, το περασε στο πρωτο μοντεμ και το ανακοινωσε στους αλλους. Επομενως, για να σου λεω "δοκιμασε το και πες μας" μαλλον σημαινει κατι. 

Τελος παντων, το Vf fw δεν παιρνει πλεον updates ενω το τσεχικο παιρνει κανονικα και ειναι πολλες φορες καλυτερο απο το vf σε πολλα σημεια, αν οχι ολα.

----------


## giorgosnik

Καλημερα,
Να μοιραστω κι εγω την εμπειρια μου με την αναβαθμιση του ΖΤΕ 267 στο τσεχικο firmware.
Αφου εκανα backup το user configuration, εβαλα το τσεχικο firmware και εκανα reset με το κουμπακι. Συνδεθηκα στο web ui με τον κωδικο του wifi 2,4Ghz και φορτωσα το user configuration απο το backup. Το ΖΤΕ ξεκιναει και εχει ολες τις ρυθμισεις δικτυου απο το δικο μου config. Παω να συνδεθω στο web ui και αφου δεχεται τον κωδικο μου για τον user admin μου ζηταει να τον αλλαξω καθως θεωρει οτι ειναι ο default. Σ αυτη την οθονη κολλαει καθως δεν δεχεται το cancel αλλα ουτε και καποιον νεο κωδικο για τον χρηστη admin. 
Ξαναεκανα reset αλλα δεν αλλαζει κατι, εχει το configuration απο το backup μου αλλα δεν μπορω να συνδεθω γιατι δεν δεχεται κανενα κωδικο ουτε να παραμεινει με τον παλιο.
Δεν το εβαλα στη γραμμη να δω αν συνδεθει στο ιντερνετ και αν παρει ρυθμισεις voda, παραμενω συνδεδεμενος με το Η300 (ευτυχως που αυτο δουλευει). 
Θα το κανω αλλη στιγμη μηπως αλλαξει κατι και θα ενημερωσω.
Ειχε καποιος παρομοιο προβλημα ή καποια συμβουλη πως να το ξεπερασω?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## ThReSh

Ούτε εγώ κατάφερα να περάσω το παλιό config του H267A, λογικά επειδή ήταν OneNet firmware κι όχι οικιακό. Οπότε έκανα όλες τις ρυθμίσεις manually.

----------


## minas

Δεδομένου ότι δεν έχω ακόμα VoIP, μάλλον το καλύτερο είναι να μην βάλω ακόμα το τσέχικο, μέχρι να έχω ρυθμίσεις VoIP για να τις πάρω backup, σωστά;
Το αρχείο του τσέχικου είναι σε κάποιο εμφανές σημείο; το έψαξα στις τελευταίες σελίδες, αλλά μάλλον μου διέφυγε...

----------


## giorgosnik

> Ούτε εγώ κατάφερα να περάσω το παλιό config του H267A, λογικά επειδή ήταν OneNet firmware κι όχι οικιακό. Οπότε έκανα όλες τις ρυθμίσεις manually.


Εμενα ομως ηταν config που δουλευε και απο τη Vodafone. Και φαινεται οτι το εχει παρει γιατι με αφηνει να κανω login. Για την ιστορια δοκιμασα και με αλλους browsers και σε http και σε https. Εννοειται οτι εβαλα κωδικο συμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφες που ζηταει (caps, numbers, special chars).
Επομενο βημα να μπει online και να βαλω χειροκινητες ρυθμισεις σε οτι δεν παρει απο τη Vodafone.

Ενημερωση: Το βημα απετυχε. Το ΖΤΕ με το τσεχικο fw συγχρονισε πολυ καλυτερα (109Mbps/10Mbps) απο το ελληνικο (85-90Mbps/10Mbps) αλλα δεν καταφερε ποτε να συνδεθει στο ιντερνετ και κατα συνεπεια να παρει τηλεφωνια. Περασα τις ρυθμισεις χειροκινητα, τπτ.
Η προσπαθεια θα συνεχιστει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεδομένου ότι δεν έχω ακόμα VoIP, μάλλον το καλύτερο είναι να μην βάλω ακόμα το τσέχικο, μέχρι να έχω ρυθμίσεις VoIP για να τις πάρω backup, σωστά;
> Το αρχείο του τσέχικου είναι σε κάποιο εμφανές σημείο; το έψαξα στις τελευταίες σελίδες, αλλά μάλλον μου διέφυγε...


θα το βρεις στο
https://www.o2.cz/osobni/techzona-mo...xhn-h267a.html
με google translate θα βρεις οτι χρειαζεσαι

----------


## giorgosnik

Καλημερα σε ολους, να ενημερωσω οτι τελικα το ΖΤΕ με το τσεχικο fw καταφερε να συνδεθει. Χρειαστηκε να περασω χειροκινητα τις ρυθμισεις στο Internet > WAN > DSL αφου δεν καταφερε να τις παρει αυτοματα. Ενω μετα απ αυτο, η τηλεφωνια συνδεθηκε αμεσως, με ταλαιπωρησε γιατι δεν μου εδινε ιντερνετ στους η/υ ενω ηταν συνδεδεμενο. Τελικα, χρειαστηκε να περασω ενα static routing στο local network> routing.

Τωρα θα το αφησω να δουλευει να δω τη συμπεριφορα του σε βαθος χρονου.
Ευχαριστω ολα τα μελη που βοηθησαν με τις ιδεες, τις αποψεις και τις ανακαλυψεις τους!

----------


## slalom

Τι extra εχει εκτος απο αυτα που βλεπουμε ως root?

----------


## Dark_Man

> Καλημερα σε ολους, να ενημερωσω οτι τελικα το ΖΤΕ με το τσεχικο fw καταφερε να συνδεθει. Χρειαστηκε να περασω χειροκινητα τις ρυθμισεις στο Internet > WAN > DSL αφου δεν καταφερε να τις παρει αυτοματα. Ενω μετα απ αυτο, η τηλεφωνια συνδεθηκε αμεσως, με ταλαιπωρησε γιατι δεν μου εδινε ιντερνετ στους η/υ ενω ηταν συνδεδεμενο. Τελικα, χρειαστηκε να περασω ενα static routing στο local network> routing.
> 
> Τωρα θα το αφησω να δουλευει να δω τη συμπεριφορα του σε βαθος χρονου.
> Ευχαριστω ολα τα μελη που βοηθησαν με τις ιδεες, τις αποψεις και τις ανακαλυψεις τους!


Στις προηγουμενες σελιδες που ειπαμε οτι πρεπει να περαστουν χειροκινητα οι ρυθμισεις, εννοουσαμε ολες τις ρυθμισεις, και τα WAN profiles. Το τσεχικο εχει ρυθμισεις για την O2 της τσεχιας, για αυτο το σετταρουμε απο την αρχη (το οποιο ειναι πανευκολο). Οσο για το static routing, δεν ξερω τι εχεις κανει ακριβως, αλλα κανενας αλλος δεν χρειαστηκε να κανει κατι τετοιο, μεχρι και εγω που οταν ανακαλυψα το fw, επαιξα πολλες φορες reset για να δω διαφορες σε διαφορα setups. Αλλα αφου δουλευει, αστο ετσι. Το DHCP να τσεκαρεις οτι ειναι ανοιχτο απλα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι extra εχει εκτος απο αυτα που βλεπουμε ως root?


Εχει ανοιχτα οτι εχει το root το Ελληνικο, με διαφορα οτι παιρνει αναβαθμισεις, εχει διαφορετικο tweak στο firmware (συμπεριφερεται διαφορετικα, προς το θετικο παντα, με διαφορες αλλες λειτουργιες και δυνατοτητες λογω των συνεχομενων αναβαθμισεων)

Απο οτι βλεπω, η O2 εχει ως βασικο modem το H267A απο την ημερα που βρηκα το firmware του (2019/2020), επομενως ευελπιστω και ευχομαι να συνεχισει να τροφοδοτει μονο αυτο, για να ερχονται και περισσοτερες (ταυτοχρονα καλυτερες) αναβαθμισεις.

----------


## slalom

Internet -> WAN -> Modulation paramaters

μηπως εχει και το 35b??

----------


## ThReSh

> Internet -> WAN -> Modulation paramaters
> 
> μηπως εχει και το 35b??


Nope, δυστυχώς δεν μας κάνει για 200αρα.  :Sad:

----------


## giorgosnik

> Στις προηγουμενες σελιδες που ειπαμε οτι πρεπει να περαστουν χειροκινητα οι ρυθμισεις, εννοουσαμε ολες τις ρυθμισεις, και τα WAN profiles. Το τσεχικο εχει ρυθμισεις για την O2 της τσεχιας, για αυτο το σετταρουμε απο την αρχη (το οποιο ειναι πανευκολο). Οσο για το static routing, δεν ξερω τι εχεις κανει ακριβως, αλλα κανενας αλλος δεν χρειαστηκε να κανει κατι τετοιο, μεχρι και εγω που οταν ανακαλυψα το fw, επαιξα πολλες φορες reset για να δω διαφορες σε διαφορα setups. Αλλα αφου δουλευει, αστο ετσι. Το DHCP να τσεκαρεις οτι ειναι ανοιχτο απλα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Εχει ανοιχτα οτι εχει το root το Ελληνικο, με διαφορα οτι παιρνει αναβαθμισεις, εχει διαφορετικο tweak στο firmware (συμπεριφερεται διαφορετικα, προς το θετικο παντα, με διαφορες αλλες λειτουργιες και δυνατοτητες λογω των συνεχομενων αναβαθμισεων)
> 
> Απο οτι βλεπω, η O2 εχει ως βασικο modem το H267A απο την ημερα που βρηκα το firmware του (2019/2020), επομενως ευελπιστω και ευχομαι να συνεχισει να τροφοδοτει μονο αυτο, για να ερχονται και περισσοτερες (ταυτοχρονα καλυτερες) αναβαθμισεις.





Για το static root κι εμενα μου φανηκε περιεργο γιατι ειχε εγγραφη για 0.0.0.0 και ολα τα λοιπα routings για IPTV και VoIP. Το ιδιο το ΖΤΕ ειχε ιντερνετ και εκανε ping απο το διαγνωστικο που εχει στο μενου management & diagnosis. Οι ηυ οχι, δοκιμασα με χειροκινητο dns και στατικη ΙΡ που δεν δουλεψαν οποτε και κατεληξα στις ρυθμισεις του routing. 

Επισης νομιζω πως εχει και δυνατοτερο σημα wifi.
Απο bugs δεν ανοιγει/κλεινει το wifi 5GHz με το πλαινο κουμπι, μονο το 2,4 ενω ειχε και 2-3 αποσυνδεσεις μεσα στην ημερα (με το ελληνικο fw ειχε πιο πολλες σε αντιθεση με το Η300 που εμενε πιο σταθερο).
Και παλι σ ευχαριστω για την ανακαλυψη σου.

----------


## deanoh7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.

Να εξηγήσω πρώτα τι θα ήθελα να κάνω και χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σας.  Μέχρι να προκόψει η Inalan, και να κάνει τα έργα για την σύνδεσή μου, χρησιμοποιώ το TL-MR3040 ρούτερ της TP-Link που παίρνει επάνω του 3G/4G USB Dongle, για να πάρω ίντερνετ με SIM Card και μετά με DMZ θα στείλω στο ZTE ZXHN H267A, που είχα από τη Vodafone, για να βάλω πάνω του τις δύο γραμμές που είχαμε στα διαμερίσματα του ορόφου μας (εμένα και της Μάνας μου) για τα σταθερά.  Για τα νούμερα έχει γίνει φορητότητα ήδη στην Omnivoice.  Tο ZTE θα κάνει και όλο το routing για το PC, ένα Laptop και Wi-Fi για το κινητό (ήδη όλα έχουν στατικές διευθύνσεις και δουλεύουν με το TP-Link συνδεδεμένο στο switch).  Το ίντερνετ δουλεύει ήδη σφαίρα…, 0.8 με 1.1 Mbit  :Whistle:  και ο μόνος λόγος που δεν έχω συνδέσει το USB Dongle κατ’ ευθείαν στο ZTE, είναι ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω το setup με τα καλώδια και το switch και επειδή το TP-Link το είχα ήδη χρησιμοποιήσει στο εξοχικό και δουλεύει, ενώ με το ZTE θα πρέπει να πέσει ψάξιμο.

Θα ήθελα λοιπόν, τη βοήθειά σας με τις ενότητες (items) που υπάρχουν στο Τσέχικο firmware σε διάφορα Tabs/Menus ως προς το τι χρειάζεται και ότι όχι να το σβήσω, για ότι περιέγραψα πιο πάνω, ώστε όταν θα φέρει η Inalan (αμήν και πότε) το δικό της ρούτερ, να συνδέσω το ZTE απ’ ευθείας εκεί και να κάνω τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις μεταξύ τους.  Δε χρειάζεται να μου πείτε τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζεται να κάνω, γιατί έχω πάρει screen shots (ελπίζω όλες) και θα τις ψάξω εγώ για όποιες καρτέλες δημιουργήσω χωρίς να σας απασχολώ.  Αν κολλήσω κάπου θα επανέλθω.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για κάθε βοήθεια.

----------


## kosath

Καλημέρα,

Προτείνω να κατεβάσεις openwrt από το ofmodemsandmen.com για το 3040 που ίσως αξιοποιήσει καλύτερα το usb dongle που έχεις και αντίστοιχα δεις καλύτερη ταχύτητα.

To DMZ είναι άχρηστο γιατί μέσω 4G (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα) δεν έχεις public ip οπότε είσαι ήδη πίσω από ΝΑΤ. Για την Omnivoice (και όλες τις sip συνδέσεις γενικότερα) δεν χρειάζεται port forward.

Έχεις δοκιμάσει να βάλεις το dongle στον H267 να δεις εάν το αναγνωρίζει (αν ναι, μπορείς να μας πεις και το μοντέλο?); Για να δουλέψει δεν πρέπει να έχεις επάνω ούτε a/vDSL ούτε ethernet wan (έχει αυτή την προτεραιότητα για failover by default).

Στο H267 πρέπει να σβήσεις οτιδήποτε υπάρχει στο μενού internet-wan-DSL+Ethernet+3G.

Στο μενού internet-LAN ports επέλεξε το "only internet" ώστε να μην προσπαθεί να κάνει bridge στις πόρτες LAN2+3

Τέλος, όταν θα φτιάξεις τη σύνδεση στο 3G menu, πρέπει να επιλέξεις στο internet-port binding όλα τα LAN+SSID.

Οι ρυθμίσεις στο internet-wan-3g (μενού O2 h267) ή management-dongle management (δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο από τα 2 μενού ακριβώς) βάζεις:

APN: internet ή internet.vodafone.gr (για cosmote και vodafone αντίστοιχα)
username + pass τπτ
dial: *99# (αν το ζητάει)
Επίσης, δεν θυμάμαι αν ζητάει PIN. Αν όχι, πρέπει να το αφαιρέσεις από την κάρτα sim.

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το Vodafone K5006-Z που κάνει δικό του routing (το αναγνωρίζει ως dongle αλλά δίνει την 192.168.9.1 ως gateway στο H267 και όχι της cosmote).

Ότι άλλο χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε. Αν έχω γράψει κάτι λάθος, ελεύθερα να με διορθώσει κάποιος.

----------


## deanoh7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Kosath σ’ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και θα γράψω τώρα μόνο για τα εύκολα περί του USB dongle, γιατί απ’ το πρωί, μόλις γύρισα από δουλειά και είμαι κοτόπουλο.  Αύριο όμως στο ρεπό, θα τσεκάρω τα μενού και θα επιστρέψω προς απόγευμα/βράδυ.

Το dongle είναι 3G, της Vodafone, το ZTE K4201-Z.  Προτού πάμε στα advanced για μένα όπως το openwrt, θα ήταν καλύτερα να κλείσει η ενότητα του H267A, γιατί το TL-MR3040 είναι απλά μια μεταβατική περίοδος, μέχρι η Inalan να κάνει την εγκατάσταση, αλλά και να τελειώσω κάποιες δοκιμές που κάνω για κεραία/booster και θα επανέλθω με φουλ αποτελέσματα.
Το DMZ γίνεται εξ’ αιτίας αυτού του θέματος: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...3-InaLan-HowTo

Το H267A το αναγνωρίζει το 4201, αλλά δε παίζει και γι’ αυτό είπα θέλω να ψάξω το Τσέχικο, γιατί στην μετά το login αρχική σελίδα ‘’easy-options-mode’’, σου έχει να ανοίξεις παραθυράκι για pin αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάτι που δε το είχε το μαμά firmware.  Ένα, ...πάλι Vodafone, το HUAWEI K4203 (παρεμπιπτόντως και τα δύο της Vodafone είναι κλειδωμένα) και ένα Cosmote, το ZTE MF636 ξεκλείδωτο, το H267A δεν τα αναγνώρισε.

Τέλος, το TL-MR3040 αναγνωρίζει και τα τρία με τη SIM της Q που χρησιμοποιώ (θεά η TP-Link!!!), αλλά αποδίδει καλύτερα με το 4201!  Όντως  στο dial βάζεις το *99#, APN: myq, όπως είπες, username + pass τίποτα και φυσικά το pin, κάτι που δεν είχα στο μαμά firmware (δεν ήξερα και πως βγάζεις το pin από τη SIM) και άρα πρέπει να ψάξω το Τσέχικο.   Το TP-Link σε συνδέει με διεύθυνση που ξεκινάει από 10.142….. και όλα τα άλλα είναι Auto ή Default,  …και στους DNS έχω βάλει της Google.

…και τώρα σίγουρα τέλος γιατί άρχισα να βλέπω προβατάκια να πηδάνε φράχτες και πριόνια να κόβουν κούτσουρα…  Ευχαριστώ και πάλι, και επανέρχομαι αύριο!!!

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> Kosath σ’ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και θα γράψω τώρα μόνο για τα εύκολα περί του USB dongle, γιατί απ’ το πρωί, μόλις γύρισα από δουλειά και είμαι κοτόπουλο.  Αύριο όμως στο ρεπό, θα τσεκάρω τα μενού και θα επιστρέψω προς απόγευμα/βράδυ.
> 
> Το dongle είναι 3G, της Vodafone, το ZTE K4201-Z.  Προτού πάμε στα advanced για μένα όπως το openwrt, θα ήταν καλύτερα να κλείσει η ενότητα του H267A, γιατί το TL-MR3040 είναι απλά μια μεταβατική περίοδος, μέχρι η Inalan να κάνει την εγκατάσταση, αλλά και να τελειώσω κάποιες δοκιμές που κάνω για κεραία/booster και θα επανέλθω με φουλ αποτελέσματα.
> Το DMZ γίνεται εξ’ αιτίας αυτού του θέματος: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...3-InaLan-HowTo
> 
> Το H267A το αναγνωρίζει το 4201, αλλά δε παίζει και γι’ αυτό είπα θέλω να ψάξω το Τσέχικο, γιατί στην μετά το login αρχική σελίδα ‘’easy-options-mode’’, σου έχει να ανοίξεις παραθυράκι για pin αν θυμάμαι καλά, κάτι που δε το είχε το μαμά firmware.  Ένα, ...πάλι Vodafone, το HUAWEI K4203 (παρεμπιπτόντως και τα δύο της Vodafone είναι κλειδωμένα) και ένα Cosmote, το ZTE MF636 ξεκλείδωτο, το H267A δεν τα αναγνώρισε.
> 
> ...


Για να βγάλεις το PIN, βάλε το στικάκι σε υπολογιστή ή βάλε τη SIM σε κινητό και κάνε αλλαγή PIN.

----------


## deanoh7

Γεια σας και πάλι,

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Minas.  Αν εννοείς, στον υπολογιστή να γίνει η αλλαγή μέσω του λογισμικού της Vodafone που εγκαθιστούμε για τη σύνδεση, όταν αποφάσισα να δώσω στο εξοχικό ίντερνετ και το εγκατέστησα από περιέργεια κυρίως, μου κόλλησε τους USB drivers και δε μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω τίποτα.  Αναγκάστηκα να κάνω restore και μετά το έβαλα στο TP-Link και δε ξαναδοκίμασα.

Όσο για το κινητό, επειδή αυτή είναι η δεύτερη SIM κι όχι αυτή που έχω στο smart phone, το προσπάθησα σε ένα παλιό Nokia X3 που είχα πρόχειρο και δε προχωράει όταν αφήνεις το νέο PIN κενό.  Δε δοκίμασα σε άλλο κινητό, ενδεχομένως υπέθεσα λάθος ότι σε όλα ισχύει το ίδιο.

Ωστόσο δε με πειράζει τόσο το PIN αυτή τη στιγμή, γιατί αφού διάβασα το σχόλιό σου,τσέκαρα στα γρήγορα το Τσέχικο firmware που είχα περάσει πριν μερικές μέρες και όντως καλά θυμόμουν ότι στην αρχική σελίδα του Easy Setup μπορείς ν’ ανοίξεις το 3G/4G Backup παράθυρο και να βάλεις εκεί το PIN της κάρτας.  Άρα πιστεύω ότι έτσι θα λυθεί αυτό.

Με πειράζει ότι είναι χτικιό με τα 0.8 - 1.1 Mbit και έχω να παραδώσω εργασία μέχρι τη Δευτέρα και ζορίζομαι από χρόνο για τις δουλειές.  Θέλω και να ψάξω το ZTE για ν’ απαντήσω και σ’ αυτά που μου πρότεινε πιο πάνω ο Kosath και όλα στη φούρια του Σαββάτου που λένε.  Μάλλον αύριο το βράδυ θα κοιτάξω πάλι ή φουλ απ’ τη Δευτέρα μετά την εργασία.

Αυτά προς το παρόν, τα λέμε σύντομα.

----------


## deanoh7

Γεια σας και πάλι,

Αν γίνεται να βοηθήσει κάποιος για το τι κρατάω στα μενού (items) και τι όχι σας παρακαλώ.
Έχει τα παρακάτω:

Στο Internet – WAN – DSL
VDSL_TV
ADSL_TV
VDSL_data
ADSL_data

Στο Internet – WAN – Ethernet
Ethernet_TV_835
Ethernet_TV_30
Ethernet_data_DHCP
Ethernet_data_848
Ethernet_data

Στο Internet – QoS – Congestion Management
O2TV_LAN2
O2TV_LAN3
EF
CS3

Και στο Internet – QoS – Classification
(Interface WAN)
QOS.Queue.1 έως 8

Το ρούτερ χρειάζεται μόνο για το εσωτερικό δίκτυο και αργότερα για το ίντερνετ που θα συνδεθεί με DMZ στο ρούτερ της Inalan και δύο τηλέφωνα voip.  Φυσικά ότι άλλο μπορεί να χρειάζεται ένα ρούτερ για να δουλέψει και να ρυθμιστεί σωστά σαν υποδομή, αλλά όχι TV π.χ.  Φυσικά ότι μενού μου πείτε να κρατήσω κι αυτό θα διαγραφτεί, για να το φτιάξω απ’ την αρχή και να περάσω τις ρυθμίσεις χειροκίνητα.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## geoav

Καλησπερα παιδες.
Ηρθε σημερα τεχνικος της Voda για ενα θεμα που εχω με voda tv και επ'ευκαιριας τσεκαρε δικτυο και πανω στο σπιτι και κατω. Στο router εμενα δειχνει max attainable 108 down, 40 up με Snr 13.6 & 31.1 αντιστοιχα. Στο δικο του μηχανημα που συνεδεσε στην πριζα μου εδειχνε max attainable 90 down, 39 up με snr 14.5 στο down  (δε θυμαμαι το snr του up). Πηγαμε κατω και εκει ειδαμε 117 down, 44 up με snr 22.5 στο down (δε θυμαμαι το snr του up) . 
Ok καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι θεμα εσωτερικου δικτυου απο κατω ως πανω αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω την τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα πανω μεταξυ των max attainable στο router και στο δικο του μηχανημα. 
Μου ανεφερε παντως οτι οταν ειναι τοσο οριακα στο 100αρι περαν του οτι θα εχω πιθανον χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα απο 100, ειναι πιθανον να υπαρχουν και συχνες αποσυνδεσεις, που αυτη τη στιγμη με το 50αρι εχω μηδενικες. Υποθετω αυτο θα συμβαινει γιατι θα προσπαθει να φτασει στα 110 που ειναι το κανονικο και θα ριχνει snr σε σημειο που ισως εχει και αποσυνδεσεις? Ισχυει αυτο ή δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα?

----------


## Dark_Man

> Καλησπερα παιδες.
> Ηρθε σημερα τεχνικος της Voda για ενα θεμα που εχω με voda tv και επ'ευκαιριας τσεκαρε δικτυο και πανω στο σπιτι και κατω. Στο router εμενα δειχνει max attainable 108 down, 40 up με Snr 13.6 & 31.1 αντιστοιχα. Στο δικο του μηχανημα που συνεδεσε στην πριζα μου εδειχνε max attainable 90 down, 39 up με snr 14.5 στο down  (δε θυμαμαι το snr του up). Πηγαμε κατω και εκει ειδαμε 117 down, 44 up με snr 22.5 στο down (δε θυμαμαι το snr του up) . 
> Ok καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι θεμα εσωτερικου δικτυου απο κατω ως πανω αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω την τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα πανω μεταξυ των max attainable στο router και στο δικο του μηχανημα. 
> Μου ανεφερε παντως οτι οταν ειναι τοσο οριακα στο 100αρι περαν του οτι θα εχω πιθανον χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα απο 100, ειναι πιθανον να υπαρχουν και συχνες αποσυνδεσεις, που αυτη τη στιγμη με το 50αρι εχω μηδενικες. Υποθετω αυτο θα συμβαινει γιατι θα προσπαθει να φτασει στα 110 που ειναι το κανονικο και θα ριχνει snr σε σημειο που ισως εχει και αποσυνδεσεις? Ισχυει αυτο ή δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα?


Το max attainable υπολογιζεται κατα προσεγγιση και δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο παντα.

----------


## geoav

> Το max attainable υπολογιζεται κατα προσεγγιση και δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο παντα.


Καμια αντιρρηση σε αυτο , αλλα νομιζω ειναι λιγο μεγαλη η διαφορα των σχεδον 20mbps στην ιδια πριζα μεταξυ του router μου και του μηχανηματος του τεχνικου για μολις 1 μοναδα διαφορα στο snr. Κανω λαθος? Μιλαμε για διαφορα στην ιδια πριζα παντα, οχι μεταξυ πανω στο σπιτι και κατω στην εισοδο.

----------


## Dark_Man

> Καμια αντιρρηση σε αυτο , αλλα νομιζω ειναι λιγο μεγαλη η διαφορα των σχεδον 20mbps στην ιδια πριζα μεταξυ του router μου και του μηχανηματος του τεχνικου για μολις 1 μοναδα διαφορα στο snr. Κανω λαθος? Μιλαμε για διαφορα στην ιδια πριζα παντα, οχι μεταξυ πανω στο σπιτι και κατω στην εισοδο.


Η απαντηση κρυβεται γυρω απο το γεγονος οτι δεν εχουν τον ιδιο τροπο μετρηαης - ιδιο αλγοριθμο υπολογισμου. Εσυ, εμπιστεψου τα νουμερα του μοντεμ σου και προσπαθησε να παιξεις μπαλα απο εκει.

----------


## geoav

> Το max attainable υπολογιζεται κατα προσεγγιση και δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο παντα.


Ok ευχαριστω γι'αυτο. Η ερωτηση ηταν η παρακατω παντως. Υπαρχει καποια απαντηση σε αυτο?



> Μου ανεφερε παντως οτι οταν ειναι τοσο οριακα στο 100αρι περαν του οτι θα εχω πιθανον χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα απο 100, ειναι πιθανον να υπαρχουν και συχνες αποσυνδεσεις, που αυτη τη στιγμη με το 50αρι εχω μηδενικες. Υποθετω αυτο θα συμβαινει γιατι θα προσπαθει να φτασει στα 110 που ειναι το κανονικο και θα ριχνει snr σε σημειο που ισως εχει και αποσυνδεσεις? Ισχυει αυτο ή δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα?

----------


## deanoh7

Παιδιά Καλησπέρα,

Αν γίνεται να βοηθήσει κάποιος σ’ αυτά που έχω ποστάρει πιο πάνω, για να ολοκληρώσω το στήσιμο του ρούτερ και να πάω στο επόμενο στάδιο.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## slalom

> Ok καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι θεμα εσωτερικου δικτυου απο κατω ως πανω αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω την τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα πανω μεταξυ των max attainable στο router και στο δικο του μηχανημα. 
> Μου ανεφερε παντως οτι οταν ειναι τοσο οριακα στο 100αρι περαν του οτι θα εχω πιθανον χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα απο 100, ειναι πιθανον να υπαρχουν και συχνες αποσυνδεσεις, που αυτη τη στιγμη με το 50αρι εχω μηδενικες. Υποθετω αυτο θα συμβαινει γιατι θα προσπαθει να φτασει στα 110 που ειναι το κανονικο και θα ριχνει snr σε σημειο που ισως εχει και αποσυνδεσεις? Ισχυει αυτο ή δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα?


Φτιαχνεις την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση σου και ο,τι πιασεις απο τα 110

----------


## geoav

> Φτιαχνεις την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση σου και ο,τι πιασεις απο τα 110


Ok ειναι μεσα στα αμεσα σχεδια και αυτο. 
Η ερωτηση ομως ειναι αν ισχυει το οτι θα προσπαθει να πιασει τα 110 σε σημειο να ριχνει το snr τοσο χαμηλα που να προκαλει αποσυνδεσεις, οπως ανεφερε ο τεχνικος που ηρθε, ή οχι.
Ξερει κανεις?

----------


## slalom

Δε νομιζω

----------


## geoav

> Δε νομιζω


Κι εγω δεν το νομιζω αλλα με εβαλε σε σκεψεις ρε γμτ. Νομιζα οτι θετουν ενα χαμηλο οριο Snr (πχ 13) και οτι ταχυτητα πιασεις με αυτο και οτι πιο κατω δεν παει απο μονο του (χωρις δλδ παρεμβαση απο τεχνικο κι αυτο αν το ζητησεις και αν το δεχτουν). Επισης ειχα την εντυπωση οτι με snr 13+ δυσκολα θα κανει αποσυνδεσεις αλλα οσα μου ειπε με ανησυχησαν.

----------


## brainshaker

καμία λύση παρόμοια σαν του zte για εμάς που έχουμε oxygen hpv15400 σε root κωδικούς ή έστω κωδικούς voip? Κρίμα έχω ένα Asus AC87VG με voip και δουλεύει σαν access point.

----------


## minas

> καμία λύση παρόμοια σαν του zte για εμάς που έχουμε oxygen hpv15400 σε root κωδικούς ή έστω κωδικούς voip? Κρίμα έχω ένα Asus AC87VG με voip και δουλεύει σαν access point.


Σε αυτό το θέμα που ρωτάς, είναι λίγο απίθανο να πάρεις απάντηση.

----------


## bill2015

Για να έχεις αυτό το ρουτερ σε vodafone πρέπει να έχεις πακέτο one net η vodafone business connect
Έχει κάποια ελαττώματα σε σχέση με τα οικιακά 
1 Σαν server έχει ims.vodafone.gr
2 Στα wan που βάζουμε κωδικούς θέλει δικό του vc 838 για vdsl η 8/38 για adsl με κωδικούς και άλλους κωδικού για τον αριθμό για κάποιο λόγο στα one net δίνει 2 διπλό κωδικό στη τηλεφωνία.
Σε ένα φίλο με το οικιακό λογισμικό ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14 κατάφερα έκανε register αλλά είχε μόνο εξερχόμενες και όχι εισερχόμενες. 
3 για να δουλέψει σε πακέτο one net θες το zte zxhn h267a με λογισμικό zxhn h267a v1.0 v1.0.2_vdfs.1t13
Αν έχεις vodafone business connect αν μπορείς δανείσου ενα h300s η ενα h267a κάντου ενα reset και σύνδεσετο  να δεις τι γίνεται
όσο για το oxygen είναι κλειδωμένο τόσο πολύ που ούτε τα στοιχεία πρόσβασης μπορείς να αλλάξεις

----------


## polakis

Καλησπερα. Σε vdsl vodafone 50αρα γραμμη με voip ποιο ρουτερ εμποριου προτεινετε;

----------


## deanoh7

Είχα γράψει πριν μερικά μηνύματα (14 συγκεκριμένα) για ποια ‘’tabs’’ ή ‘’items’’ πρέπει να κρατήσω ή να ξεφορτωθώ.  Αν γίνεται παιδιά μια βοήθεια σ’ αυτό, για να προχωρήσω το στήσιμο του ρούτερ.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## brainshaker

> Για να έχεις αυτό το ρουτερ σε vodafone πρέπει να έχεις πακέτο one net η vodafone business connect
> Έχει κάποια ελαττώματα σε σχέση με τα οικιακά 
> 1 Σαν server έχει ims.vodafone.gr
> 2 Στα wan που βάζουμε κωδικούς θέλει δικό του vc 838 για vdsl η 8/38 για adsl με κωδικούς και άλλους κωδικού για τον αριθμό για κάποιο λόγο στα one net δίνει 2 διπλό κωδικό στη τηλεφωνία.
> Σε ένα φίλο με το οικιακό λογισμικό ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14 κατάφερα έκανε register αλλά είχε μόνο εξερχόμενες και όχι εισερχόμενες. 
> 3 για να δουλέψει σε πακέτο one net θες το zte zxhn h267a με λογισμικό zxhn h267a v1.0 v1.0.2_vdfs.1t13
> Αν έχεις vodafone business connect αν μπορείς δανείσου ενα h300s η ενα h267a κάντου ενα reset και σύνδεσετο  να δεις τι γίνεται
> όσο για το oxygen είναι κλειδωμένο τόσο πολύ που ούτε τα στοιχεία πρόσβασης μπορείς να αλλάξεις


Ευχαριστώ πολύ θα προσπαθήσω να βρω κάποιο. Το έχω παρατηρήσει ότι είναι τόσο κλειδωμένο. Και ναι έχω one net. Α γι αυτό δεν μπορούσα να το συνδέσω με Wan έβαζα 835. Θα το δοκιμάσω έστω σε Wan αν δεν βρω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## bill2015

To 835 είναι για ιντερνετ 
Θες το 838 για τηλεφωνία με κωδικούς 
το 837 είνια τηλεφωνια για τα οικιακά με server ngn.hol.net και 836 για τηλεόραση
Αλλά βρες το ούτε που σου πα με το λογισμικό που σου είπα γιατί αλλίως δεν 
Εγώ σε φίλο μου δοκίμασα σε πολλά το μόνο που κατάφερα ν ξεγελάσω λίγο το zte h267a ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14 είχε εξερχόμενες αλλά όχι εισερχόμενες τα επαγγελματικά πακέτα τα έχουν πιο κλειδωμένα απο τα οικιακά

----------


## mpaoboud

Καλημερα τα στατιστικα μου ειναι τα παρακατω 
Το data path ειναι fast/fast αλλα αλαζει και γινεται fast/interleaved απο μονοτου ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο και 2)το upload στο speedtest δεν παει πανω απο 5000kbps αν και κλειδωνει στα 11255klpsΑπο τη vodafon μου λενε οτι φταιει το ρουτερ και θα μου στειλουν αλλο.
Εσεις τη γνωμη εχετε

----------


## gamsgr

> Καλημερα τα στατιστικα μου ειναι τα παρακατω 
> Το data path ειναι fast/fast αλλα αλαζει και γινεται fast/interleaved απο μονοτου ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο και 2)το upload στο speedtest δεν παει πανω απο 5000kbps αν και κλειδωνει στα 11255klpsΑπο τη vodafon μου λενε οτι φταιει το ρουτερ και θα μου στειλουν αλλο.
> Εσεις τη γνωμη εχετε


Όχι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να αλλάζει μόνο του ..

----------


## mpaoboud

> Όχι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να αλλάζει μόνο του ..


Απο vodafon μου ειπαν οτι ααλογα τα λαθη αλαζει μεγαλη μ@@λ@κια
Λες να φταιει το ρουτερ

----------


## zeronero

Αναβάθμιση από 50 σε 100;
Εάν ναι, κάνε ένα factory reset.

----------


## mpaoboud

> Αναβάθμιση από 50 σε 100;
> Εάν ναι, κάνε ένα factory reset.


Αναβαθμιση εγινε το νοεβριο και του εκανα τοτε αλλα θα του ξανακανω για να δω τι θα γινειαυριο

----------


## Dark_Man

> Απο vodafon μου ειπαν οτι ααλογα τα λαθη αλαζει μεγαλη μ@@λ@κια
> Λες να φταιει το ρουτερ


Το G.INP ειναι ενεργοποιημενο, 4/4 συμβολα. Αν δεν κανω λαθος, Θα σε κρατησει fast/fast οσο δεν εχεις errors, αλλιως σε γυρναει σε interleave mode για να κρατησει σταθερο το συγχρονισμο.

Στη θεση σου, θα κοιτουσα να φτιαξω τη καλωδιωση - συνδεσμολογια, εχεις αρκετα errors.

----------


## mpaoboud

> Το G.INP ειναι ενεργοποιημενο, 4/4 συμβολα. Αν δεν κανω λαθος, Θα σε κρατησει fast/fast οσο δεν εχεις errors, αλλιως σε γυρναει σε interleave mode για να κρατησει σταθερο το συγχρονισμο.
> 
> Στη θεση σου, θα κοιτουσα να φτιαξω τη καλωδιωση - συνδεσμολογια, εχεις αρκετα errors.


Η καλωδιωση ειναι καινουργια ενα καλωδιο απο το κουτι στην εισοδο μεσα στο σπιτι χωρις διακλαδωσεις και ο τεχνικος που το ειδε ειπε οτι δεν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη μαλλον το ρουτερ

----------


## Dark_Man

> Η καλωδιωση ειναι καινουργια ενα καλωδιο απο το κουτι στην εισοδο μεσα στο σπιτι χωρις διακλαδωσεις και ο τεχνικος που το ειδε ειπε οτι δεν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη μαλλον το ρουτερ


Γενικοτερα στο fast path, ο ελεγχος για των πακετων γινεται σε μικροτερη συχνοτητα απο οτι σε interleave, επομενως μπορει να φταιει και κατι αλλο παραπερα. Σε περιπτωση που τελικα δεν ειναι το ρουτερ, προσπαθησε να βρεις μηπως σε καποιο σημειο υπαρχουν ηλεκτρομαγνητικες παρεμβολες / ζημιες, κτλπ. Δοκιμασε μεχρι να αλλαξεις και καλωδια, ποτε δεν ξερεις. Δυστυχως ο χαλκος παντα θα δημιουργει προβληματα.

----------


## brainshaker

> To 835 είναι για ιντερνετ 
> Θες το 838 για τηλεφωνία με κωδικούς 
> το 837 είνια τηλεφωνια για τα οικιακά με server ngn.hol.net και 836 για τηλεόραση
> Αλλά βρες το ούτε που σου πα με το λογισμικό που σου είπα γιατί αλλίως δεν 
> Εγώ σε φίλο μου δοκίμασα σε πολλά το μόνο που κατάφερα ν ξεγελάσω λίγο το zte h267a ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14 είχε εξερχόμενες αλλά όχι εισερχόμενες τα επαγγελματικά πακέτα τα έχουν πιο κλειδωμένα απο τα οικιακά


Βρήκα ενα H300s  απο απλή γραμμή vodafone το έκανα reset αλλα internet ειχα, voip ομως δεν ειχα δυστηχώς. Να φανταστώ το ρουτερ που πρέπει να βρω θα πρέπει να είναι για One Net?

----------


## geoav

Καλημερα παιδες.

Εκανα σημερα την αιτηση για αναβαθμιση σε 100αρα (στις 9:30 το πρωι) και στις 11 διακοπηκε για λιγα λεπτα το ιντερνετ και οταν ξανασυνδεθηκε ειδα τα παρακατω στατιστικα.



Τα crc errors που βλεπετε ανεβαινουν συνεχως ως περιπου τα 65000 και μετα μηδενιζουν και ξαναρχιζουν απο την αρχη. Ολα αυτα σε διαστημα 10λεπτου περιπου. 
Τα fec errors ανεβοκατεβαινουν απροβλεπτα. Πχ, κανω refresh και δειχνει 45000, ξανακανω refresh 5 sec μετα και δειχνει 20000, ξανα το ιδιο και δειχνει 37000 και ουτω καθ'εξης.
Οσο ειναι συνδεμενη η κορη στην τηλεδιδασκαλια, σε fast.com και speedtest τα νουμερα ειναι τραγικα, δεν ξεπερνανε τα 20mbps σε download. Στο διαλειμμα που εκανε νωριτερα εφτασε στο fast στα 75.
Σημερα το απογευμα, οταν τελειωσουμε τη δουλεια και οι 2 και θα μπορω να διακοψω τη γραμμη θα βγαλω την κεντρικη πριζα και θα απομονωσω εντελως τα 2 καλωδια που ερχονται απο κατω, βγαζοντας εντελως εκτος τα αλλα που πανε στα δωματια μεσα. Τι αλλο μπορω να κανω?
Δεν εχω παρατηρησει καποιο προβλημα αλλα προφανως υπαρχει με τοσα crc.

----------


## bill2015

Ναι και σου εξήγησα το γιατί για vc που στο οικιακό θές 837 αλλά στο one net 838 
Θες το  zte zxhn h267a με λογισμικό zxhn h267a v1.0 v1.0.2_vdfs.1t13
με το οικιακό το vdft14 κατάφερα στο φίλο μου μόνο εξερχόμενες να έχει αλλά όχι εισερχόμενες

----------


## mpaoboud

> Γενικοτερα στο fast path, ο ελεγχος για των πακετων γινεται σε μικροτερη συχνοτητα απο οτι σε interleave, επομενως μπορει να φταιει και κατι αλλο παραπερα. Σε περιπτωση που τελικα δεν ειναι το ρουτερ, προσπαθησε να βρεις μηπως σε καποιο σημειο υπαρχουν ηλεκτρομαγνητικες παρεμβολες / ζημιες, κτλπ. Δοκιμασε μεχρι να αλλαξεις και καλωδια, ποτε δεν ξερεις. Δυστυχως ο χαλκος παντα θα δημιουργει προβληματα.


σημερα μου εστειλαν καινουργιο  το h300s μετα απο τεσσερεις ωρες τα στατιστικα ειναι αυτα

----------


## Dark_Man

> σημερα μου εστειλαν καινουργιο  το h300s μετα απο τεσσερεις ωρες τα στατιστικα ειναι αυτα


Μια χαρα ειναι. Ξανα δες παλι σε 2-5-10 ημερες να εχεις μια καλη εικονα.

----------


## geoav

> Κ
> Τα crc errors που βλεπετε ανεβαινουν συνεχως ως περιπου τα 65000 και μετα μηδενιζουν και ξαναρχιζουν απο την αρχη. Ολα αυτα σε διαστημα 10λεπτου περιπου. 
> Τα fec errors ανεβοκατεβαινουν απροβλεπτα. Πχ, κανω refresh και δειχνει 45000, ξανακανω refresh 5 sec μετα και δειχνει 20000, ξανα το ιδιο και δειχνει 37000 και ουτω καθ'εξης.
> Οσο ειναι συνδεμενη η κορη στην τηλεδιδασκαλια, σε fast.com και speedtest τα νουμερα ειναι τραγικα, δεν ξεπερνανε τα 20mbps σε download. Στο διαλειμμα που εκανε νωριτερα εφτασε στο fast στα 75.
> Σημερα το απογευμα, οταν τελειωσουμε τη δουλεια και οι 2 και θα μπορω να διακοψω τη γραμμη θα βγαλω την κεντρικη πριζα και θα απομονωσω εντελως τα 2 καλωδια που ερχονται απο κατω, βγαζοντας εντελως εκτος τα αλλα που πανε στα δωματια μεσα. Τι αλλο μπορω να κανω?
> Δεν εχω παρατηρησει καποιο προβλημα αλλα προφανως υπαρχει με τοσα crc.


Λοιπον εχω update.
Απομονωσα στην πριζα τα καλωδια που ερχονται απο κατω, οπως ειχα πει οτι θα δοκιμασω και ω θαυμα, εχω τα παρακατω στατιστικα: 



Θα μπορουσα και καλυτερα? Πιθανοτατα αλλα θα πρεπει να ξοδεψω αρκετα λεφτα για να τραβηξω καλωδιο απο το ισογειο 4 οροφους πανω, οποτε για την ωρα το αφηνω.

----------


## slalom

Μπορουμε να στησουμε το ενα wifi ως guest, χωρις προσβαση στο εσωτερικο δικτυο?

----------


## Dark_Man

> Λοιπον εχω update.
> Απομονωσα στην πριζα τα καλωδια που ερχονται απο κατω, οπως ειχα πει οτι θα δοκιμασω και ω θαυμα, εχω τα παρακατω στατιστικα: 
> 
> 
> 
> Θα μπορουσα και καλυτερα? Πιθανοτατα αλλα θα πρεπει να ξοδεψω αρκετα λεφτα για να τραβηξω καλωδιο απο το ισογειο 4 οροφους πανω, οποτε για την ωρα το αφηνω.


Αν πιανουν τα χερια σου, θα σου κοστισει < 10 ευρω και λιγο σελοτεϊπ. Εγω εριξα ενα καλωδιο απο το μπαλκονι μου στο 3ο οροφο εως το υπογειο, εκανα τη συνδεση στο κατανεμητη (γνωριζοντας σε ποια θεση βρισκεται η γραμμη μου) και το εχω αφησει να ακολουθει τις σηλωνησεις απο διπλα απο το μπαλκονι εως κατω. Πλεον το καλωδιο συνδεεται απευθειας απο το κατανεμητη στο μοντεμ χωρις να υπαρχει τιποτα μεταξυ τους (πριζακια, κτλπ) και πιανω το μεγιστο της γραμμης μου χωρις καθολου errors/προβληματα γενικοτερα. Κοστος γυρω στα 8ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## geoav

> Αν πιανουν τα χερια σου, θα σου κοστισει < 10 ευρω και λιγο σελοτεϊπ. Εγω εριξα ενα καλωδιο απο το μπαλκονι μου στο 3ο οροφο εως το υπογειο, εκανα τη συνδεση στο κατανεμητη (γνωριζοντας σε ποια θεση βρισκεται η γραμμη μου) και το εχω αφησει να ακολουθει τις σηλωνησεις απο διπλα απο το μπαλκονι εως κατω. Πλεον το καλωδιο συνδεεται απευθειας απο το κατανεμητη στο μοντεμ χωρις να υπαρχει τιποτα μεταξυ τους (πριζακια, κτλπ) και πιανω το μεγιστο της γραμμης μου χωρις καθολου errors/προβληματα γενικοτερα. Κοστος γυρω στα 8ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα.


Δε θα μου επιτρεψουν να αφησω καλωδιο χυμα στην προσοψη της πολυκατοικιας και απο την αλλη πλευρα για να φτασω θελει παρα πολλες τρυπες. 
Σκεφτομουν για εσωτερικα με καναλι αλλα θα ξεπερασει τα 50 ευρω να το κανω μονος μου και αν συνεχισει να ειναι τοσο σταθερη η γραμμη δε με καιει για να ειμαι ειλικρινης να κατσω να κανω ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια.

----------


## paanos

> Μπορουμε να στησουμε το ενα wifi ως guest, χωρις προσβαση στο εσωτερικο δικτυο?


Από το Local Network > WLAN > WLAN SSID Configuration, άνοιξε ένα SSID σε 2,4/5ghz (ή και τα 2), ονόμασέ το όπως θέλεις και ενεργοποίησε το SSID Isolation.

----------


## slalom

Εγω το εκανα



αλλα βλεπω και δικτυακο εκτυπωτη και δισκους

ολα wired

----------


## geoav

Παιδες ειναι λογικο με τετοια στατιστικα οπως αυτα: 




να κανει επανεκκινησεις? Εκανε μια το ξημερωμα στις 5, μια στις 6 το απογευμα κι αλλη μια στις 9:10 το βραδυ. 
Ειναι λογικο? 
Υπαρχει τροπος απο τα logs να δω τι βαραει πριν κανει επανεκκινηση? Το εχω θεσει τωρα σε error και κατεγραψε τα παρακατω πριν και μετα το τελευταιο restart του ιντερνετ.
"2021-02-10T21:11:48Z [Error] Web get fail.(objname: OBJ_DSLINTERFACE_ID identity: IGD.WD1.LINE1 iRet: -14)
2021-02-10T21:11:48Z [Error] Web get fail.(objname: OBJ_DSLINTERFACE_ID identity: IGD.WD1.LINE1 iRet: -14)
2021-02-10T21:11:48Z [Error] get view failed VID(285) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE2) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:11:44Z [Error] get view failed VID(37) VN(DEV.Hosts.HI283) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:11:43Z [Error] Web get fail.(objname: OBJ_DSLINTERFACE_ID identity: IGD.WD1.LINE1 iRet: -14)
2021-02-10T21:11:43Z [Error] get view failed VID(285) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE2) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:11:41Z [Error] Socket error ! option43List is NULL
2021-02-10T21:11:31Z [Error] get view failed VID(272) VN(DEV.DSL.CHL1) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:11:31Z [Error] get view failed VID(272) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE1) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:11:22Z [Error] Web get fail.(objname: OBJ_DSLINTERFACE_ID identity: IGD.WD1.LINE1 iRet: -14)
2021-02-10T21:11:22Z [Error] get view failed VID(285) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE2) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:11:09Z [Error] Web get fail.(objname: OBJ_DSLINTERFACE_ID identity: IGD.WD1.LINE1 iRet: -14)
2021-02-10T21:11:09Z [Error] get view failed VID(285) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE2) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:10:33Z [Error] Web get fail.(objname: OBJ_DSLINTERFACE_ID identity: IGD.WD1.LINE1 iRet: -14)
2021-02-10T21:10:33Z [Error] get view failed VID(285) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE2) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:10:24Z [Error] Web get fail.(objname: OBJ_DSLINTERFACE_ID identity: IGD.WD1.LINE1 iRet: -14)
2021-02-10T21:10:24Z [Error] get view failed VID(285) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE2) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:10:18Z [Error] Web get fail.(objname: OBJ_DSLINTERFACE_ID identity: IGD.WD1.LINE1 iRet: -14)
2021-02-10T21:10:18Z [Error] get view failed VID(285) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE2) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:10:08Z [Error] Web get fail.(objname: OBJ_DSLINTERFACE_ID identity: IGD.WD1.LINE1 iRet: -14)
2021-02-10T21:10:08Z [Error] get view failed VID(285) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE2) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:10:05Z [Error] Web get fail.(objname: OBJ_DSLINTERFACE_ID identity: IGD.WD1.LINE1 iRet: -14)
2021-02-10T21:10:05Z [Error] get view failed VID(285) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE2) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:09:21Z [Error] del view failed VID(273) VN(DEV.IP.IF9.V4ADDR1) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:09:21Z [Error] del view failed VID(273) VN(DEV.IP.IF8.V4ADDR1) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:09:20Z [Error] get view failed VID(272) VN(DEV.DSL.CHL1) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T21:09:19Z [Error] get view failed VID(272) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE1) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T20:54:27Z [Error] Web get fail.(objname: OBJ_DSLINTERFACE_ID identity: IGD.WD1.LINE1 iRet: -14)
2021-02-10T20:54:27Z [Error] get view failed VID(285) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE2) Err(-5)
2021-02-10T20:52:09Z [Error] Web get fail.(objname: OBJ_DSLINTERFACE_ID identity: IGD.WD1.LINE1 iRet: -14)
2021-02-10T20:52:09Z [Error] get view failed VID(285) VN(DEV.DSL.LINE2) Err(-5)"

----------


## kosath

> Εγω το εκανα
> 
> 
> 
> αλλα βλεπω και δικτυακο εκτυπωτη και δισκους
> 
> ολα wired


Λογικό. Η απομόνωση γίνεται μόνο μεταξύ ασύρματων συσκευών. Πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί 2ο τοπικό δίκτυο.

----------


## theopan

Πέρασα αυτό το Τσέχικο fw τελικά και ενώ η σύνδεση μέσω WAN δούλεψε μια χαρά (την τηλεφωνία της Modulus δεν κατάφερα να κάνει register), το έφερα στο εξοχικό που έχω μια adsl vodafone από Α/Κ. Έχω δαπανήσει πάρα πολύ χρόνο από χθες να το κάνω να συνδεθεί δοκιμάζοντας διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις και δεν κατάφερα ούτε καν το λαμπάκι Broadband να ανάψει. Πριν λίγο κοιτάζοντας τα ADSL modulation που έχει πρόσεξα ότι έχει μόνο AnnexB... Καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να γίνει; AnnexA ούτε οι Τσέχοι έχουν όπως οι Γερμανοί;

----------


## mondeo

AnnexB = IDSN.

----------


## theopan

> AnnexB = IDSN.


Το ξέρω! Για αυτό ρωτάω! Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι κανείς δεν το ανέφερε ως "disclaimer" για το τσέχικο fw. Ουσιαστικά αχρηστεύεται το ρούτερ αν δεν υπάρχει άλλο firmware για AnnexA για να φλασαριστεί από πάνω. Υπάρχει;

----------


## Dark_Man

> Το ξέρω! Για αυτό ρωτάω! Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι κανείς δεν το ανέφερε ως "disclaimer" για το τσέχικο fw. Ουσιαστικά αχρηστεύεται το ρούτερ αν δεν υπάρχει άλλο firmware για AnnexA για να φλασαριστεί από πάνω. Υπάρχει;


Το disclaimer απο ποιον; Οταν υπαρχει ολοκληρο site της Ο2 που μοιραζει το fw, εχεις ολες τις πληροφοριες σου εκει.

----------


## theopan

> Το disclaimer απο ποιον; Οταν υπαρχει ολοκληρο site της Ο2 που μοιραζει το fw, εχεις ολες τις πληροφοριες σου εκει.


Από κάποιον που το εντόπισε. Κανείς δεν το εντόπισε το πρόβλημα; Κανείς δεν δοκίμασε να το συνδέσει σε ADSL από Α/Κ που δουλεύει κατά 99% Annex A; Εσύ νομίζω είσαι το "λαγωνικό" που το ανακάλυψε αλλά μη φοβάσαι δεν πρόκειται να ρίξω ευθύνες σε εσένα ούτε σε κανέναν άλλον. Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση. Και ακόμα και με google translate από τα Τσέχικα βλέπεις τίποτα που να δείχνει ότι είναι Annex B εδώ: https://www.o2.cz/osobni/techzona-mo...l?tab=techinfo

edit: το λέει τελικά σε κάποιο σημείο: 
WAN
1x RJ-11 port for ADSL2 + / VDSL2 (*via ISDN*)
1x RJ-45 port Gigabit Ethernet WAN
Το κάνω εγώ λοιπόν το disclaimer και λέω προσέξτε όσοι δεν το βάλατε ακόμα. Μην το βάλετε αν υπάρχει έστω μια περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε μέρος που δεν υπάρχει καμπίνα VDSL. *Είναι Annex B fw για ISDN μόνο.* Και άντε να βρούμε τώρα τρόπο να το επαναφέρουμε (αν).

----------


## ThReSh

> Κανείς δεν δοκίμασε να το συνδέσει σε ADSL από Α/Κ που δουλεύει κατά 99% Annex A;


Το έδινε η Vodafone σε ADSL συνδρομητές?

Λογικά η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία που έχει γράψει στο topic το έχει για VDSL, πόσο μάλλον οι ελάχιστοι που έχουμε γράψει ότι έχουμε περάσει το συγκεκριμένο firmware.

----------


## bill27

> Το έδινε η Vodafone σε ADSL συνδρομητές?
> 
> Λογικά η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία που έχει γράψει στο topic το έχει για VDSL, πόσο μάλλον οι ελάχιστοι που έχουμε γράψει ότι έχουμε περάσει το συγκεκριμένο firmware.


Βέβαια το έδινε σέ συνδρομητές adsl VoIP , το 2018 το έδωσε σέ εμένα μετά από αίτημα για αντικατάσταση ρούτερ

----------


## deanoh7

> Βέβαια το έδινε σέ συνδρομητές adsl VoIP , το 2018 το έδωσε σέ εμένα μετά από αίτημα για αντικατάσταση ρούτερ


Όπως ο bill27 και σε μένα τον ίδιο χρόνο και για τον ίδιο λόγο!

----------


## Dark_Man

> Από κάποιον που το εντόπισε. Κανείς δεν το εντόπισε το πρόβλημα; Κανείς δεν δοκίμασε να το συνδέσει σε ADSL από Α/Κ που δουλεύει κατά 99% Annex A; Εσύ νομίζω είσαι το "λαγωνικό" που το ανακάλυψε αλλά μη φοβάσαι δεν πρόκειται να ρίξω ευθύνες σε εσένα ούτε σε κανέναν άλλον.


Να φοβηθω; τι; Ολη η συζητηση και το νημα ηταν κυριως περι VDSL συνδεσεων, οπως επισης οταν "ανακαλυψα" το fw, ειχα σχολιασει οτι ειναι καλυτερο σε VDSL συνδεσεις. Δεν εφτιαξα ποτε επισημο guide, ουτε ξεχωριστο νημα οπου "συμβουλευω" να κατεβασει καποιος το fw. 

Οπως εχω πει και αλλες φορες, θα πρεπει ο κοσμος να ξεκινησει να κανει ερευνα-διαβασμα πριν κανει το οτιδηποτε. Δυστυχως οι περισσοτεροι απλα κανουν βιαστικες κινησεις. Ας γινει το παθημα, μαθημα.

Υ.Γ: Ο μονος τροπος να γυρισεις σε vodafone fw ειναι να αγορασεις h267a μεταχειρισμενο. Vodafone fw για download δυσκολα θα βρεις.

----------


## geoav

Καλημερα παιδες. 
Σημερα ακριβως στις 9 το πρωι πεθανε η συνδεση. Εχω δοκιμασει να κλεισω και να αφησω το ρουτερ κλειστο λιγα λεπτα και να το ξανανοιξω μετα αλλα δε λεει να συγχρονισει.
Προκειμενου να αποκλεισω θεμα στο ρουτερ σκεφτομουν μιας κι εχω κι ενα HS300 που μου ειχαν στειλει απο Voda πριν 2 χρονια αλλα δεν το εβαλα ποτε πανω, να το βαλω τωρα να δω τι θα γινει.
Παιζει να υπαρξει προβλημα αν το βαλω και στην περιπτωση που δε λειτουργησει το ξαναβγαλω για να βαλω το ZTE? Θελω να συνεχισω να χρησιμοποιω το ZTE αν δεν εχει θεμα το ιδιο το ρουτερ.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## minas

> Καλημερα παιδες. 
> Σημερα ακριβως στις 9 το πρωι πεθανε η συνδεση. Εχω δοκιμασει να κλεισω και να αφησω το ρουτερ κλειστο λιγα λεπτα και να το ξανανοιξω μετα αλλα δε λεει να συγχρονισει.
> Προκειμενου να αποκλεισω θεμα στο ρουτερ σκεφτομουν μιας κι εχω κι ενα HS300 που μου ειχαν στειλει απο Voda πριν 2 χρονια αλλα δεν το εβαλα ποτε πανω, να το βαλω τωρα να δω τι θα γινει.
> Παιζει να υπαρξει προβλημα αν το βαλω και στην περιπτωση που δε λειτουργησει το ξαναβγαλω για να βαλω το ZTE? Θελω να συνεχισω να χρησιμοποιω το ZTE αν δεν εχει θεμα το ιδιο το ρουτερ.
> Ευχαριστω.


Δεν αναμένεται να έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι πιο πιθανό να είναι πρόβλημα της γραμμής και να χρειαστεί να δηλώσεις βλάβη.

----------


## geoav

> Δεν αναμένεται να έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι πιο πιθανό να είναι πρόβλημα της γραμμής και να χρειαστεί να δηλώσεις βλάβη.


Το εκανα ηδη απο το πρωι αυτο και το περασε ηδη ως βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ ο τεχνικος. Δοκιμασα και το H300S αλλα δεν οποτε ναι μαλλον ειναι θεμα γραμμης. Το κακο ειναι οτι δουλευουμε και οι 2 απο το σπιτι και η μικρη εχει μαθηματα και δεν εχουμε voda κινητο να μας δωσουν δωρεαν data. 
Ελπιζω να διορθωθει συντομα γιατι θα μας γδυσουν.

----------


## deanoh7

@ Dark_Man .  Έχεις θέματα συμπεριφοράς Dark_Man.  Κατ’ αρχήν βγαίνεις κι από πάνω, μετά απ’ αυτό που έγινε και δε βοηθάνε τα ψέματα και αυτά σε ακολουθούν παντού να ξέρεις.

Πρώτο παραμύθι, τα περί firmware ‘’…ειχα σχολιασει οτι ειναι καλυτερο σε VDSL συνδεσεις’’, αυτό το σχόλιο δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στα μηνύματά σου.  Μπορείς να πετάξεις το χρόνο σου, όπως εγώ, για να το τσεκάρεις.

Δεύτερο παραμύθι, τα περί ‘’…επισημο guide, ουτε ξεχωριστο νημα οπου "συμβουλευω" να κατεβασει καποιος το fw’’.  Σου παραθέτω παρακάτω αυτά που έχεις γράψει μαζί με τις ημερομηνίες τους:

10-10-20
Κατι που εκανα με μεγαλη επιτυχια και συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα: Κατεβαστε τσεχικο firmware O2.cz με τα 1000!
… στο τσεχικο το οποιο δινει πολλες επιλογες και γενικα ειναι πιο σταθερο.

24-11-20
Εχω τσεχικο fw απο ~Φεβρουαριο περιπου και ολα καλα, ολα ανθηρα

22-12-20
Δεν μπορεις να ξαναγυρισεις στο Vf και δεν χρειαζεται. Το fw της o2.cz παιρνει αναβαθμισεις συχνα και ειναι φουλ ανοιχτο στον admin, οσο δηλαδη το root της Vodafone.

O2.cz firmware > Vodafone firmware σε ολα.

06-01-21
Ειμαι αυτος που βρηκε το τσεχικο firmware, το περασε στο πρωτο μοντεμ και το ανακοινωσε στους αλλους. Επομενως, για να σου λεω "δοκιμασε το και πες μας" μαλλον σημαινει κατι.

Τελος παντων, το Vf fw δεν παιρνει πλεον updates ενω το τσεχικο παιρνει κανονικα και ειναι πολλες φορες καλυτερο απο το vf σε πολλα σημεια, αν οχι ολα.

12-01-21
Εχει ανοιχτα οτι εχει το root το Ελληνικο, με διαφορα οτι παιρνει αναβαθμισεις, εχει διαφορετικο tweak στο firmware (συμπεριφερεται διαφορετικα, προς το θετικο παντα, με διαφορες αλλες λειτουργιες και δυνατοτητες λογω των συνεχομενων αναβαθμισεων)

Είναι κάποιο απ’ αυτά αποτρεπτικό ή ουδέτερο?  Αντιθέτως!  Και δε χρειάζεται επίσημος οδηγός για να επηρεαστούν οι χρήστες.

Θα συμφωνήσω ως προς το ότι πρέπει να τσεκάρουμε, προσθέτοντας όμως, ότι όπως κάποιοι από εμάς σε άλλα φόρουμ βοηθάμε άλλους πάνω στη δική μας εξειδίκευση, ερχόμαστε εδώ για να βοηθηθούμε.  Αυτός που ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω πρέπει να σκεφτεί τους άσχετους και να προβλέψει κι όχι το αντίστροφο.  Αυτή είναι η έννοια του ‘’ξέρω’’, αλλιώς δε ξέρεις ή δε σε νοιάζει.
Να συμπληρώσω ότι σίγουρα είναι και θέμα άκομψης και απότομης συμπεριφοράς το ‘’ Ας γινει το παθημα, μαθημα’’.  Δεν ξέρεις αν κάποιου του περισσεύουν λεφτά να πάρει άλλο, γιατί άλλωστε ασχολιόταν μ’ αυτό το ρούτερ, και σίγουρα δε θέλεις να αποκτήσεις τη φήμη του κωλ…..δου, που χώνει ανθρώπους σε προβλήματα και τους τη λέει στο καπάκι.  Και όσο για το περί ‘’ Να φοβηθω; τι;’’, μ’ αυτά που λες και κάνεις, τον εαυτό σου ενδεχομένως.

Απλά συμμάζεψε τη συμπεριφορά σου.

----------


## geoav

Καλησπερα παιδες. 
Εχω αναβαθμισει σε 100αρα 10 μερες περιπου και μεχρι χθες ειχα σοβαρα προβληματα αρχικα με crc errors και με FEC errors (τα οποια μεσα σε κανα μισαωρο εφταναν τα 65000 και μηδενιζονταν) και μεχρι χθες ειχα και αποσυνδεσεις. Πχ 3-4 εντος 24ωρου. Ο τεχνικος που ηρθε και ελεγξε τη γραμμη επιβεβαιωσε οτι δεν υπαρχουν απωλειες απο την καλωδιωση απο κατω μεχρι πανω αλλα εγω συνεχιζα να εχω αποσυγχρονισμους και πολλα errors κυριως FEC τα οποια ναι μεν ειναι διορθωμενα αλλα ηταν παρα πολλα και μαλλον επηρεαζαν κι αυτα τη σταθεροτητα. Εν τελει αποφασισα να δοκιμασω να βαλω πανω στη γραμμη το H300S που ειχα και καθοταν απο τοτε που μου το εδωσαν (λογω VodaTV) και μολις το εβαλα αμεσως μειωθηκαν κατα πολυ τα crc errors σε φαση αντι για 1000+ την ωρα σε 100-300 την ωρα ενω τα FEC δεν τα βλεπω στο H300S (η τουλαχιστον δεν ξερω πως να καταλαβω ποια ειναι τα FEC) ενω και απο αποσυνδεσεις δεν εχω μεχρι τωρα(24 ωρες μετα) κανενα θεμα.
Ειναι γενικοτερο το θεμα του ZTE με τις 100αρες ή μονο δικο μου και δειχνει οτι μαλλον τα εχει παιξει το router μετα απο τοσα χρονια χρησης? Ο τεχνικος που ειχε ερθει εμμεσως πλην σαφως ειπε οτι σιγα σιγα παραδιδει πνευμα αλλα σιγα σιγα οχι με τη μια.

----------


## slalom

Εγω δεν εχω κανενα θεμα, ειναι βραχος

----------


## geoav

> Εγω δεν εχω κανενα θεμα, ειναι βραχος


Το δικό μου μάλλον σε βράχο δεμένο με θηλεια στο λαιμό μοιάζει γμτ. Όσο έχω αυτό πάνω έχω errors και πολλά resets. Κρίμα γιατί το προτιμώ χίλιες φορές από το H300 αλλά δε γίνεται αλλιώς.

----------


## giorgosnik

> Καλησπερα παιδες. 
> Εχω αναβαθμισει σε 100αρα 10 μερες περιπου και μεχρι χθες ειχα σοβαρα προβληματα αρχικα με crc errors και με FEC errors (τα οποια μεσα σε κανα μισαωρο εφταναν τα 65000 και μηδενιζονταν) και μεχρι χθες ειχα και αποσυνδεσεις. Πχ 3-4 εντος 24ωρου. Ο τεχνικος που ηρθε και ελεγξε τη γραμμη επιβεβαιωσε οτι δεν υπαρχουν απωλειες απο την καλωδιωση απο κατω μεχρι πανω αλλα εγω συνεχιζα να εχω αποσυγχρονισμους και πολλα errors κυριως FEC τα οποια ναι μεν ειναι διορθωμενα αλλα ηταν παρα πολλα και μαλλον επηρεαζαν κι αυτα τη σταθεροτητα. Εν τελει αποφασισα να δοκιμασω να βαλω πανω στη γραμμη το H300S που ειχα και καθοταν απο τοτε που μου το εδωσαν (λογω VodaTV) και μολις το εβαλα αμεσως μειωθηκαν κατα πολυ τα crc errors σε φαση αντι για 1000+ την ωρα σε 100-300 την ωρα ενω τα FEC δεν τα βλεπω στο H300S (η τουλαχιστον δεν ξερω πως να καταλαβω ποια ειναι τα FEC) ενω και απο αποσυνδεσεις δεν εχω μεχρι τωρα(24 ωρες μετα) κανενα θεμα.
> Ειναι γενικοτερο το θεμα του ZTE με τις 100αρες ή μονο δικο μου και δειχνει οτι μαλλον τα εχει παιξει το router μετα απο τοσα χρονια χρησης? Ο τεχνικος που ειχε ερθει εμμεσως πλην σαφως ειπε οτι σιγα σιγα παραδιδει πνευμα αλλα σιγα σιγα οχι με τη μια.


Κι εγω εχω παρομοια συμπεριφορα του ΖΤΕ απο τοτε που αναβαθμισα σε 100αρα παρολο που μου το εφεραν για να διορθωσει τα προβληματα του Η300 (με την 50αρα). Το H300s αποδειχτηκε πιο σταθερο. Το εκανα εγω restart μετα απο 15 μερες, ετσι απλα για να το κανω, χωρις να εχει θεματα. Το ΖΤΕ267 με ελληνικο και τσεχικο fw εκανε αποσυνδεσεις συχνα και φανταζεσαι τι γκρινια ακουγα απο τα πιτσιρικια που επαιζαν fortnite...

----------


## ThReSh

> Όσο έχω αυτό πάνω έχω errors και πολλά resets.


Όταν λες resets εννοείς ότι αποσυγχρονίζεται η γραμμή ή  επανεκκινεί η συσκευή?

----------


## geoav

> Κι εγω εχω παρομοια συμπεριφορα του ΖΤΕ απο τοτε που αναβαθμισα σε 100αρα παρολο που μου το εφεραν για να διορθωσει τα προβληματα του Η300 (με την 50αρα). Το H300s αποδειχτηκε πιο σταθερο. Το εκανα εγω restart μετα απο 15 μερες, ετσι απλα για να το κανω, χωρις να εχει θεματα. Το ΖΤΕ267 με ελληνικο και τσεχικο fw εκανε αποσυνδεσεις συχνα και φανταζεσαι τι γκρινια ακουγα απο τα πιτσιρικια που επαιζαν fortnite...


Ασ'τα να πανε. Φαντασου οτι εμεις δουλευουμε και οι 2 απο το σπιτι με vpn και η μικρη εχει μαθηματα στο σχολειο και φροντιστηρια. Οποτε δε με παιρνει να το αφησω πανω. Απο την ωρα που εβαλα το H300S ομως γαμηθηκα στα προβληματα με Vodafone TV. Βγαζει συνεχως οτι δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενη η υπηρεσια και οτι δεν εχει δικτυο (εχει παρει κανονικα δικτυο και ip). Εκανα hard & soft reset πηρε για λιγο χθες και σημερα παλι τα ιδια. Στα διαλα ρε γμτ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όταν λες resets εννοείς ότι αποσυγχρονίζεται η γραμμή ή  επανεκκινεί η συσκευή?


Αποσυγχρονιζεται η γραμμη. Ειχε κανει 3-4 σε 15 ωρες περιπου

----------


## bill27

Εγώ έχω καί τό 267Α και το 267N.Ενω με το Α για περίπου 2 χρόνια η γραμμή ήταν τέλεια με φυσιολογικά λάθη τώρα οπότε το βάλω στην γραμμή μαζεύει παρά πολλά καί κάνει ασταθή την γραμμή.Μου στείλανε το 267N και κάπως έφτιαξε ή κατάσταση.Ολα αυτά σε ΑDSL σύνδεση.

----------


## giorgosnik

> Ασ'τα να πανε. Φαντασου οτι εμεις δουλευουμε και οι 2 απο το σπιτι με vpn και η μικρη εχει μαθηματα στο σχολειο και φροντιστηρια. Οποτε δε με παιρνει να το αφησω πανω. Απο την ωρα που εβαλα το H300S ομως γαμηθηκα στα προβληματα με Vodafone TV. Βγαζει συνεχως οτι δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενη η υπηρεσια και οτι δεν εχει δικτυο (εχει παρει κανονικα δικτυο και ip). Εκανα hard & soft reset πηρε για λιγο χθες και σημερα παλι τα ιδια. Στα διαλα ρε γμτ.



Δεν εχω Vodafone TV οποτε δεν μπορω να σου πω τι συμβαινει. Μηπως να χαμηλωσεις το επιπεδο του firewall και να απενεργοποιησεις το secureDNS? Μου δημιουργουσε προβληματα στο ΧΒΟΧ.

----------


## geoav

> Δεν εχω Vodafone TV οποτε δεν μπορω να σου πω τι συμβαινει. Μηπως να χαμηλωσεις το επιπεδο του firewall και να απενεργοποιησεις το secureDNS? Μου δημιουργουσε προβληματα στο ΧΒΟΧ.


Το εχω βαλει και στο Low οπως ειναι στο default αλλα και στο medium. Το SecureDNS ηταν by default off και με τοσα reset ξεχασα να το ενεργοποιησω αρα ηταν κι αυτο off τελευταια φορα που δοκιμασα με Low το firewall. Τωρα θα δοκιμασω και με off και τα 2.

Λοιπον, δοκιμασα με ολα στο off και με το που το ανοιξα εκανε αμεσως connection. Δεν ξερω αν απο τη Voda αλλαξαν κατι σημερα ή εφταιγε αυτο αλλα τωρα παιζει. Το εβαλα παλι στο Low και συνεχιζει να παιζει. Βεβαια ετσι εκανε και προχθες το βραδυ κι επαιζε μεχρι χθες το μεσημερι και μετα απλα απεβιωσε. Θα το ξαναδοκιμασω αυριο με το firewall στο low. Αν συνεχιζει να παιζει ηταν κατι που εκαναν αυτοι. Αν δεν παιζει θα ξαναδοκιμασω με το firewall off και θα το αφησω ετσι ενα 24ωρο να δουμε. Ουφφφφ

----------


## aekkosto

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους συμφορουμίτες.

Θα ήθελα την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας και καθοδήγηση σε περίπτωση που κάποιος γνωρίζει το πρόβλημα που αντιμετοπίζω.

Έχω Vodafone Vdsl 100/10. Έχω αγοράσει το Edgerouter X το οποίο δουλέυει μπροστά από το H267a (σε bridge mode σαν Modem) για να κάνει το Routing, και απο το Edge έχω ένα AP-AC lite σαν Access Point.

Με αυτή την συνδεσμολογία όλα δουλέυουν άψογα εκτός από το Vodafone TV.

Αρχικά μόλις έφτιαξα αυό το setup βάζοντας τον αποκωδικοποιητή στο Lan 4 του H267a τα κανάλια έπαιζαν αλλά χάθηκε η δυνατότητα να δείχνει τις πληροφορίες προγράμματος. Αυτό με παραξένεψε λιγάκι αλλά λέω ΟΚ αφού παίζει είμαστε μια χαρά. Μετά από 2 μέρες που ξανά άνοιξα τον αποκωδικοποιητή όμως πλέον εμφάνιζε σαν να μην έχει σύνδεση στο δίκτυο. Αφού μπήκα ξανά στο GUI του Η267a και επιβεβείωσα ότι στο Port Binding του Lan 4 έχω δώσει το Iptv-v ξαναδοκίμασα αλλά τζίφος. Τα ondemand παίζουν και το box έχει internet αλλά τα συνδρομητικά δεν παίζουν.  Τελικά έβαλα ξανά το H300s και όλα παίζουν μια χαρά.

Δεν θέλω να μείνω με το Η300s όμως γιατί και την επένδυση σε εξοπλισμό έκανα και το Qos του Edgerouter Χ με έχει βολέψει πάρα πολύ για online gaming και επίσης με το AP δεν έχω το Battery Drain.

Έχω κάνει κάτι λάθος και δεν παίζει το Vodafone tv? Δεν θέλω κάθε φορά που θέλω να βλέπω Novasports να κάθομαι να αλλάζω router για αυτή την δουλειά.

Νομίζω έχει να κάνει με κάποια ρύθμιση που πρέπει να δώσω από το Η267Α με vlan 836 που είναι για το vodatv και κάπως να το δει το edge από το οποίο πάι το καλώδιο στο tvbox της voda. Έχει κάτι να κάνι με το IGMP?

Ευχαρσιτώ εκ' των προτέρων για την βοήθειά σας.

----------


## geoav

> Καλημέρα σε όλους τους συμφορουμίτες.
> 
> Θα ήθελα την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας και καθοδήγηση σε περίπτωση που κάποιος γνωρίζει το πρόβλημα που αντιμετοπίζω.
> 
> Έχω Vodafone Vdsl 100/10. Έχω αγοράσει το Edgerouter X το οποίο δουλέυει μπροστά από το H267a (σε bridge mode σαν Modem) για να κάνει το Routing, και απο το Edge έχω ένα AP-AC lite σαν Access Point.
> 
> Με αυτή την συνδεσμολογία όλα δουλέυουν άψογα εκτός από το Vodafone TV.
> 
> Αρχικά μόλις έφτιαξα αυό το setup βάζοντας τον αποκωδικοποιητή στο Lan 4 του H267a τα κανάλια έπαιζαν αλλά χάθηκε η δυνατότητα να δείχνει τις πληροφορίες προγράμματος. Αυτό με παραξένεψε λιγάκι αλλά λέω ΟΚ αφού παίζει είμαστε μια χαρά. Μετά από 2 μέρες που ξανά άνοιξα τον αποκωδικοποιητή όμως πλέον εμφάνιζε σαν να μην έχει σύνδεση στο δίκτυο. Αφού μπήκα ξανά στο GUI του Η267a και επιβεβείωσα ότι στο Port Binding του Lan 4 έχω δώσει το Iptv-v ξαναδοκίμασα αλλά τζίφος. Τα ondemand παίζουν και το box έχει internet αλλά τα συνδρομητικά δεν παίζουν.  Τελικά έβαλα ξανά το H300s και όλα παίζουν μια χαρά.
> ...


Εχω το ιδιο προβλημα με σενα χρησιμοποιωντας το H300S ομως. Βεβαια σε μενα το κανει αφου παιξει για καμποσες ωρες κανονικα. Σημερα ειδα οτι πιθανον να εφταιγε το firewall του H300s το οποιο μολις το εβαλα στο off επαιξε το Voda TV. Αν θες, δοκιμασε να απενεργοποιησεις και στα 2 router το FW και δες αν κανει το connection στην υπηρεσια .

----------


## aekkosto

Θα το δοκιμάζω και αυτό αλλά χωρίς FW πόσο άνετα νιώθεις?  :Cool:

----------


## geoav

> Θα το δοκιμάζω και αυτό αλλά χωρίς FW πόσο άνετα νιώθεις?


Χα. Πλακα κανεις? καθολου. Δεν εννοω να το βγαλεις και να το αφησεις αλλα να δεις αν παιζει χωρις FW. Αν ναι σημαινει οτι μετα πρεπει με τη βοηθεια του support να δεις τι θα κανεις οσον αφορα το port forwarding. Εγω περιμενω αυριο να δω αν θα λειτουργει με το FW στο low. Αν δεν παιξει και πρεπει να ειναι στο off για να παρει μπρος θα ζητησω να μου βρουνε τροπο να παιξει με το FW και βλεπουμε

----------


## aekkosto

:One thumb up:  Με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο! Θα κάνω και εγώ τις δοκιμές μου.

----------


## geoav

> Με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο! Θα κάνω και εγώ τις δοκιμές μου.


Check και πες να δουμε.

----------


## Vasilakos69

Με λίγα λόγια το συγκεκριμένο modem/router αν του βάλουμε το τσέχικο FW δεν θα δουλεύει σε ADSL 2+; (PSTN)

----------


## theopan

> Με λίγα λόγια το συγκεκριμένο modem/router αν του βάλουμε το τσέχικο FW δεν θα δουλεύει σε ADSL 2+; (PSTN)


Όχι, δεν θα δουλεύει. Με αυτό το τσέχικο δουλεύει πλέον μόνο αν έχεις ISDN τηλεφωνική γραμμή ή σε συνδέσεις VDSL από καμπίνα γιατί οι πόρτες στις καμπίνες υποστηρίζουν και τα 2 Annex (Α και Β).


Βρήκα και ένα Τούρκικο εδώ: https://mini.donanimhaber.com/zte-h2...0-35#143354792 το οποίο προορίζεται για fiber συνδέσεις της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας και το τονίζω: αν περαστεί *χάνει πλήρως τις δυνατότητες xDSL το ρούτερ* και μπορεί πλέον να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο με παροχή από τη WAN θύρα ή με 3G/4G stick, αλλά κάποιος που δεν ενδιαφέρεται για αυτές και δεν τον νοιάζει μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει. Το δοκίμασα και γίνεται εύκολα επιστροφή με φλασάρισμα του Τσέχικου αλλά δεν μπορεί να επιστρέψει σε αυτό της Vodafone φυσικά.

----------


## panosgrinm

Καλησπέρα σε ολους ....Απο εχθες ξαφνικα επεσε το Noise Margin απο 24 σε 11 και κατι .....το Attainable Rate(Up/Down) απο 45/14000 σε(βλεπε εικονα) ειναι λογικο η βλαβη?

----------


## Dark_Man

> Καλησπέρα σε ολους ....Απο εχθες ξαφνικα επεσε το Noise Margin απο 24 σε 11 και κατι .....το Attainable Rate(Up/Down) απο 45/14000 σε(βλεπε εικονα) ειναι λογικο η βλαβη?


το attainable δεν ειναι παντα accurate γιατι υπολογιζεται υποθετικα, εσυ κοιτα το actual rate μονο.

----------


## panosgrinm

σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση....με το   Noise Margin τι γινεται που απο Down 24 που ήτανε κατέβηκε τόσο?

----------


## vaggoulas

Κάνε ένα reboot το router και δες αν αλλάζει πάλι.

----------


## panosgrinm

εκανα ρεσετ αλλα τιποτε μια απο τα ιδια

- - - Updated - - -




> εκανα ρεσετ αλλα τιποτε μια απο τα ιδια

----------


## giorgis1987

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 
Έχω 2 τέτοια ρούτερ και το δεύτερο το χρησιμοποιώ σαν ap και switch.
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να χρησιμοποιήσω τη wan port σαν lan port; Έχω δεί σχετική ρύθμιση στο διαχειριστικό άλλων router αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο δε βλέπω κάτι ακόμη και με root access.

----------


## slalom

Οχι δε μπορεις

----------


## aekkosto

Yπάρχει κάποιο παιδί με τεχνικές γνώσεις πάνω σε δίκτυα να με βοηθήσει σε ένα πρόβλημα που έχω. 

Εν τάχη περιγραφή κάνω και περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις στην πορεία. (Αν κάποιος αφιερώσει λίγο χρόνο να με βοηθήσει να το φτιάξουμε μέσω Revolut μπορώ να κεράσω 5€ να πάρει ένα καεφδάκι ή κάτι για το χρόνο που θα αφιερώσει)

Λοιπόν έχω βάλει το Router της Voda Η267a γιατί είναι αυτό που έχουμε route κωδικούς για να το κάνουμε bridge. 

Έχω κάνει ένα Bridge profile που περναώ την vlan 835 για να έχω internet μέσω pppoe στο EdgerouterX που το έχω μπροστά του. Επίσης έχω διαγράψει τα hslv και hsla και έχω κάνει assign to bridge profile στο lan 1 που πάει στο edgerouter. Επίσης έχω κανει assign το Iptvv στο lan 1 για να περνάνε τα πακέτα του vodafone tv. 

Στο edgerouter τώρα έχω φτίαξει το pppoe και το ιντερνετ δουλέυει άψογα. Θέλω όμως από το edge που κάνει την pppoe να δουλέυει και to vodatv, το οποίο παίρνει internet γιατί τα on demand παιζουν, αλλά τα συνδρομιτικά μου δείχνει ότι είναι εκτός σύνδεσης και δεν παίζουν. Από τα λίγα που έχω καταλάβει πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο στο lan port του edgerouter που πάει στο tvbox να σετάρω να βλέπει τα πακέτα του vlan 836 (μέσω καφάο ΟΤΕ) που θέλει το vodatv για να πάιξει. Αυτό δεν μπορώ να φτίαξω στο edrouterx. 

 Κάθε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτή και ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## slalom

> στο lan port του edgerouter που πάει στο tvbox


Γιατι δεν το βαζεις στο ZTE?

----------


## aekkosto

> Γιατι δεν το βαζεις στο ZTE?


Το δοκίμασα αν και η λογική ήταν ότι από τιν στιγμή που το ZTE απλά κάνει την κλήση και το routing το κάνει το Edge μέσω pppoe δεν θα είχε καν Internet. Όπως και συμβαίνει δηλαδή. 

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου.

----------


## KILLPC

Πρέπει να το κάνεις Bridge με επιλογή VLAN off στο ZTE (σβήνεις κάτι IPv profile). Κάνεις την PPPoE κλήση με vlan tag 835 από το router σου. Μετά άμα σε αφήνει να φτιάξεις 836 vlan interface στο ίδιο ethernet (που κάνεις τη PPPoE κλήση), και έχεις και DHCP client σε αυτό το VLAN Interface, θα δεις να παίρνει IP (λογικά). Εξαρτάται τι δυνατότητες έχει το edgerouter να κάνει αυτά που περιέγραψα. Με ένα Mikrotik τα κάνεις αυτά σίγουρα.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Καλημέρα, σε πρόσφατη ενεργοποίηση γραμμής VDSL φίλου, με εξοπλισμό H267A, παρατήρησα να παίρνει IP 10.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧ.ΧΧΧ, ενώ σε whats my ip λέει 178.XX.XX.XX
Άρα είναι πίσω από CGNat?
Να του πω να πάρει τηλ να τον βγάλουν;
Δεν έχει κάμερες κλπ, απλά αν του προκαλέσει προβλήματα με webex/skype κλπ..

----------


## minas

> Καλημέρα, σε πρόσφατη ενεργοποίηση γραμμής VDSL φίλου, με εξοπλισμό H267A, παρατήρησα να παίρνει IP 10.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧ.ΧΧΧ, ενώ σε whats my ip λέει 178.XX.XX.XX
> Άρα είναι πίσω από CGNat?
> Να του πω να πάρει τηλ να τον βγάλουν;
> Δεν έχει κάμερες κλπ, απλά αν του προκαλέσει προβλήματα με webex/skype κλπ..


Για τέτοιες εφαρμογές δεν αναμένεται να έχει πρόβλημα. Σίγουρα όμως είναι πίσω από NAT.

----------


## jkoukos

> Καλημέρα, σε πρόσφατη ενεργοποίηση γραμμής VDSL φίλου, με εξοπλισμό H267A, παρατήρησα να παίρνει IP 10.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧ.ΧΧΧ, ενώ σε whats my ip λέει 178.XX.XX.XX
> Άρα είναι πίσω από CGNat?
> Να του πω να πάρει τηλ να τον βγάλουν;
> Δεν έχει κάμερες κλπ, απλά αν του προκαλέσει προβλήματα με webex/skype κλπ..


Όπως λέει και ο minas, είναι σε SGNAT. Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα για την προς τα έξω επικοινωνία στο διαδίκτυο.
Πρόβλημα είναι μόνον όταν τρέχουμε δικές μας υπηρεσίες στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο και θέλουμε πρόσβαση από το διαδίκτυο (δηλαδή με άλλη σύνδεση) σε αυτές (π.χ. κάμερες, server, VPN, PBX κλπ).

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι το anydesk, αλλά δε μου είπε τίποτα για προβλήματα..
(Σύνδεση από άλλη τοποθεσία)

----------


## jkoukos

Τέτοιες υπηρεσίες παίζουν κανονικά καθώς συνήθως εξαρτώνται από ενδιάμεσο server της εφαρμογής. Το ίδιο ισχύει σε οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία που στηρίζεται σε P2P επικοινωνία, όπως π.χ. οι κάμερες που τις βλέπουμε μέσω εφαρμογής και όχι απευθείας στην ΙΡ που έχει η ίδια στο LAN.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Έγινε, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mondeo

Ρε παιδιά από 10.xxx.xxx παίρνει η τηλεφωνία στο εσωτερικό intranet.

----------


## vasant

καλησπερα σε ολους.
Στο FW ZXHN H267N V1.0 V1.0.0_VDF.1T4 εχει καταφερει καποιος να μπει με τελνετ. Το ενεργοποιησα (και καλα) αλλα δεν απανταει.

----------


## SystemWide

> Yπάρχει κάποιο παιδί με τεχνικές γνώσεις πάνω σε δίκτυα να με βοηθήσει σε ένα πρόβλημα που έχω. 
> 
> Εν τάχη περιγραφή κάνω και περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις στην πορεία. (Αν κάποιος αφιερώσει λίγο χρόνο να με βοηθήσει να το φτιάξουμε μέσω Revolut μπορώ να κεράσω 5€ να πάρει ένα καεφδάκι ή κάτι για το χρόνο που θα αφιερώσει)
> 
> Λοιπόν έχω βάλει το Router της Voda Η267a γιατί είναι αυτό που έχουμε route κωδικούς για να το κάνουμε bridge. 
> 
> Έχω κάνει ένα Bridge profile που περναώ την vlan 835 για να έχω internet μέσω pppoe στο EdgerouterX που το έχω μπροστά του. Επίσης έχω διαγράψει τα hslv και hsla και έχω κάνει assign to bridge profile στο lan 1 που πάει στο edgerouter. Επίσης έχω κανει assign το Iptvv στο lan 1 για να περνάνε τα πακέτα του vodafone tv. 
> 
> Στο edgerouter τώρα έχω φτίαξει το pppoe και το ιντερνετ δουλέυει άψογα. Θέλω όμως από το edge που κάνει την pppoe να δουλέυει και to vodatv, το οποίο παίρνει internet γιατί τα on demand παιζουν, αλλά τα συνδρομιτικά μου δείχνει ότι είναι εκτός σύνδεσης και δεν παίζουν. Από τα λίγα που έχω καταλάβει πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο στο lan port του edgerouter που πάει στο tvbox να σετάρω να βλέπει τα πακέτα του vlan 836 (μέσω καφάο ΟΤΕ) που θέλει το vodatv για να πάιξει. Αυτό δεν μπορώ να φτίαξω στο edrouterx. 
> ...


Καλησπέρα φίλε μου,

μήπως έβγαλες καμιά άκρη με το πρόβλημα σου; Και εγώ θέλω να κάνω το ίδιο και δεν τα έχω καταφέρει.

----------


## tomic20

παιδες μπορειτε να δειτε λιγο τα στατιστικα της γραμμης ενος φιλου μου και να μου πειτε αν ειναι ενταξει για 50αρα vdsl?

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> παιδες μπορειτε να δειτε λιγο τα στατιστικα της γραμμης ενος φιλου μου και να μου πειτε αν ειναι ενταξει για 50αρα vdsl?


Άριστη, απλά για να ξέρει παίρνει από καμπίνα Vodafone

----------


## tomic20

το προβλημα  του ειναι  οτι το τηλεφωνο(και το ρουτερ) ειναι στο απο πανω σπιτι των γονιων του,  εκει στο wifi  οταν κανει ενα speedtest απο το κινητο του βγαζει 30-35 mbps που δεν ειναι ασχημο, αλλα οταν πηγαινει στο δικο του σπιτι, σε δωματιο που ειναι ακριβως απο κατω απο το ρουτερ, του βγαζει το ιδιο speedtest κοντα στα 10mbps. Λογικα powerline δε δουλευει σε ξεχωριστα σπίτια, ετσι δεν ειναι? Τι μπορει να κανει?

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> το προβλημα  του ειναι  οτι το τηλεφωνο(και το ρουτερ) ειναι στο απο πανω σπιτι των γονιων του,  εκει στο wifi  οταν κανει ενα speedtest απο το κινητο του βγαζει 30-35 mbps που δεν ειναι ασχημο, αλλα οταν πηγαινει στο δικο του σπιτι, σε δωματιο που ειναι ακριβως απο κατω απο το ρουτερ, του βγαζει το ιδιο speedtest κοντα στα 10mbps. Λογικα powerline δε δουλευει σε ξεχωριστα σπίτια, ετσι δεν ειναι? Τι μπορει να κανει?


φίλε μου, ανάλογα τι πάροχο έχει ο φίλος σου, ξεκίνα ένα νέο θέμα στο αντίστοιχο VDSL providers - (πάροχος του) VDSL
Μη γεμίζουμε το νήμα για το router

----------


## Tribal21

Καλησπέρα!

Σήμερα δοκίμασα να βάλω ενα 267a στην γραμμή και αντιμετωπίζω τα εξής περίεργα: 
1)συγχρονίζει λιγότερο από το 300s, 112638 το 300 και 108000 το 267 
2)παρότι στο up συγχρονίζουν το ίδιο 11255 σε speedtest δεν μου δείχνει πάνω από 5,4!! το δοκίμασα και με ethernet και με wifi, επίσης δοκίμασα reboot κ reset
3)ενώ στην αρχή λέει fat/interleave μετά από λίγο αλλάζει σε fast/fast ενώ στο 300s λέει πάντα Inteleave/interleave, παρόλα αυτά έχω το ίδιο ping και στα 2 (4-6ms)
4)μαζεύει κάποια fec ενώ στο 300s οχι

Ξανα έβαλα το sercomm μιας και αυτό με το upload δεν μπόρεσα να το λύσω και είχα και λιγότερο συγχρονισμό στο down.
To μόνο θετικό του 267a ότι έχει λίγο πιο δυνατό wifi.

Τηλεφωνία και vodafone TV όλα οκ.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Στατιστικά ανέβασε με το H267A, να πάρουμε μια ιδέα

----------


## Tribal21

> Στατιστικά ανέβασε με το H267A, να πάρουμε μια ιδέα


Σόρρυ έχω βάλει ήδη το H300s πάνω και δεν έβγαλα κάποιο screenshot. Αν θες κάτι συγκεκριμένο πες μου να σου πω αν το θυμάμαι.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Έστω από αυτό

----------


## Tribal21

Ξανά έβαλα το 267a για να ανεβάσω στατιστικά και από τα 2. Του ξανά έκανα και ένα reset αλλά ξανά πάλι τα ίδια με το upload!!

H300s



267a

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Έχεις ζητήσει fastpath?
Γενικά ξέρω πως η Vodafone από καμπίνες της δίνει προφίλ depth 1/8 up/down
Κάνε speed test με ote sa

----------


## Tribal21

Όχι δεν έχω ζητήσει, έτσι κ αλλιώς σπάνια παίζω παιχνίδια.

Επίσης βλέπω διαφορά από ρούτερ σε ρούτερ και στo attenuation και στο delay αλλά προς το καλύτερο με το 267a.

Δεν ξέρω, πραγματικά πολύ περίεργο αυτό με το upload! Κοίταξα μήπως είναι κ καμία ρύθμιση αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη.

----------


## galotzas

> Όχι δεν έχω ζητήσει, έτσι κ αλλιώς σπάνια παίζω παιχνίδια.
> 
> Επίσης βλέπω διαφορά από ρούτερ σε ρούτερ και στo attenuation και στο delay αλλά προς το καλύτερο με το 267a.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω, πραγματικά πολύ περίεργο αυτό με το upload! Κοίταξα μήπως είναι κ καμία ρύθμιση αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη.


Ακριβως το ιδιο παθαινω και εγω με το zte. Το προβλημα λυνεται στην περιπτωση μου κανωντας disable το g.inp αλα χανω το fast ετσι. Δοκιμασε μηπως δεις διαφορρα

----------


## mpaoboud

> Ακριβως το ιδιο παθαινω και εγω με το zte. Το προβλημα λυνεται στην περιπτωση μου κανωντας disable το g.inp αλα χανω το fast ετσι. Δοκιμασε μηπως δεις διαφορρα


ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα εχω και εγω και ενας γειτονας με το zte μαλλον ειναι θεμα του zte Κλεινοντας το g.inp διορθωνεται αλλα μαζεβει πολλα crc error σε λιγο χρονικο διαστημα

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Μιλώντας με τεχνική υποστήριξη τι σου είπαν;

----------


## mpaoboud

> Μιλώντας με τεχνική υποστήριξη τι σου είπαν;


Αν  ερωτηση ειναι σε μενα εχω μιλησει μαζι τους εδω και μια εβδομαδα και το θεμα μου ειναι υπο επεξεργασια και θα με ενημερωσουν οταν τελειωσει ο ελεγχος μου εστειλα και sms στις 9/4/21

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Γενικά για το upload που δε πάει πάνω από 5mbps..

----------


## mpaoboud

> Γενικά για το upload που δε πάει πάνω από 5mbps..


ναι για το upload

----------


## Tribal21

> Ακριβως το ιδιο παθαινω και εγω με το zte. Το προβλημα λυνεται στην περιπτωση μου κανωντας disable το g.inp αλα χανω το fast ετσι. Δοκιμασε μηπως δεις διαφορρα


Εχτές που το έψαχνα δεν με άφηνε να το αλλάξω. Τώρα ξανα έβαλα το h300s.
Βλέπεις διαφορά με το Interleave?

Edit: Τώρα είδα οτι στο H300s δεν έχει επιλογή για G.INP, ίσως γιαυτό με το 300s έχω κανονικό Upload και λίγο μεγαλύτερο συγχρονισμό. Από την άλλη όμως δεν βλέπω διαφορά στο ping ούτε στην σταθερότητα της γραμμής! Εκτός κ αν στο h300s είναι by default ενεργοποιημένο χωρίς την δυνατότητα να απενεργοποιηθεί.

Βέβαια όπως να έχει το upload θα έπρεπε να πήγαινε κανονικά στα 10mbps άσχετα με το G.IPN

----------


## gmkgmk

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μελη,
Προσφατα κατοχος ενος ZTE ZXHN H267A v1.0 θα ήθελα να ρωτησω αν εχει δοκιμασει καποιος τις λειτουργίες parrental control , url filter & mac filter.
Προσπαθω να ορίσω πρόσβαση ή απαγόρευση προσβασης σε συγκεκριμενα site ή mac address βαση ημερήσιου προγραμματος αλλα το μονο που καταφέρνω ειναι η καθολικη απαγορευση συσκευης με βάση την mac address.
Το πρόβλημα πιθανόν να είναι κοινό, όσοι έχουν παιδιά, να υπάρχει πρόσβαση στο internet για webex, zoo αλλά όχι για youtube,etc..

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## zeronero

Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, αλλά θα σε ρωτήσω το εξής χαζό: είσαι σίγουρος ότι στο parental control αλλάζεις το action από ban internet access σε url whitelist/ blacklist;

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, αλλά θα σε ρωτήσω το εξής χαζό: είσαι σίγουρος ότι στο parental control αλλάζεις το action από ban internet access σε url whitelist/ blacklist;


Παιδιά καλησπέρα, πως να δώσω στους υπαλλήλους στην τεχν. υποστήριξη να καταλάβουν πως θέλω να βγάλουν φίλο από CGNat?
Τους το είπαμε και λέει πως είναι public η IP ( ο υπάλληλος λέει 176.ΧΧ και εμείς βλέπουμε 10.ΧΧ)
Με δύο απόπειρες δεν έβγαλα άκρη..

----------


## vaggoulas

Να κοιτάξετε το πινακάκι HSlv τι IP σας δίνει.
Μάλλον βλέπετε το VoIPv  :Wink:

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Να κοιτάξετε το πινακάκι HSlv τι IP σας δίνει.
> Μάλλον βλέπετε το VoIPv


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, είδαμε το HSlv και είναι 170κάτι.ΧΧ
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## gmkgmk

Καλημέρα φιλε,
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι στο parental control εχει τις επιλογες που αναφερεις (ban-whitelist-blacklist)
Η επιλογη ban λειτουργει αψογα με βαση το προγραμμα (ωρων & ημερες)
Οταν θελεις να επιλεξεις white list or black list εκει ξεκιναει το μπερδεμα, προσπαθω να κατανοησω πως λειτουργει το ολο concept.
Πως μπορω να καταχωρησω καποια url link τα οποια θα ειναι black & θα υπαρχει πρόσβαση σε ώρες & μερες που οριζεται απο που?
Πως μπορω να καταχωρησω mac address που θα έχουν προσβαση σε white list url links σε ωρες & μερες που θελω?
To πρόβλημα επικεντρωνεται στο να εχει προσβαση καποιο tablet or pc στο internet για τηλεκπαιδευση αλλα παράλληλα όχι προσβαση σε αλλα site (π.χ. netflix,youtube)
Για αυτο δεν εξυπηρετει η επιλογη ban.

----------


## paanos

Αυτό δεν θα μπορέσεις να το κάνεις εύκολα (ή και καθόλου) με ένα τέτοιο router, θέλεις κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο (όπως πχ ένα fritz που έχει φημισμένο parental control).

----------


## Dark_Man

> Καλημέρα φιλε,
> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι στο parental control εχει τις επιλογες που αναφερεις (ban-whitelist-blacklist)
> Η επιλογη ban λειτουργει αψογα με βαση το προγραμμα (ωρων & ημερες)
> Οταν θελεις να επιλεξεις white list or black list εκει ξεκιναει το μπερδεμα, προσπαθω να κατανοησω πως λειτουργει το ολο concept.
> Πως μπορω να καταχωρησω καποια url link τα οποια θα ειναι black & θα υπαρχει πρόσβαση σε ώρες & μερες που οριζεται απο που?
> Πως μπορω να καταχωρησω mac address που θα έχουν προσβαση σε white list url links σε ωρες & μερες που θελω?
> To πρόβλημα επικεντρωνεται στο να εχει προσβαση καποιο tablet or pc στο internet για τηλεκπαιδευση αλλα παράλληλα όχι προσβαση σε αλλα site (π.χ. netflix,youtube)
> Για αυτο δεν εξυπηρετει η επιλογη ban.


Αν κανεις block URL σε always αλλα βαλεις τα δικα σας mac σε whitelist, τι συμβαινει; Μηπως καπως ετσι μπορεις να το ρυθμισεις, κανοντας καθολικο ban σε συγκεκριμενα URL αλλα ταυτοχρονα whitelist always συγκεκριμενα macaddr, και whitelist specific days-hours καποια αλλα macaddr. Δεν θυμαμαι πληρως το μενου του ZTE, εχω καιρο να το ακουμπησω.

----------


## KILLPC

> Αν  ερωτηση ειναι σε μενα εχω μιλησει μαζι τους εδω και μια εβδομαδα και το θεμα μου ειναι υπο επεξεργασια και θα με ενημερωσουν οταν τελειωσει ο ελεγχος μου εστειλα και sms στις 9/4/21


Εμένα με βάζανε να κάνω speedtest με την εφαρμογή τους ενώ τους είχα αναφέρει ότι με το σαπίλικο H300s :Thumb down:  πιάνω 10mbps ενώ με το zte h267a 5.3

Έβγαλα το g.inp και έπιασε κανονικά 10mbps.

Άμα σου αναφέρουν κάτι παραπάνω από μεριά τους do share!

----------


## mpaoboud

> Εμένα με βάζανε να κάνω speedtest με την εφαρμογή τους ενώ τους είχα αναφέρει ότι με το σαπίλικο H300s πιάνω 10mbps ενώ με το zte h267a 5.3
> 
> Έβγαλα το g.inp και έπιασε κανονικά 10mbps.
> 
> Άμα σου αναφέρουν κάτι παραπάνω από μεριά τους do share!


και εγω αμα βγαλω το G.INP πιανω τα 10mbs αλλα μαζεβει χιλιαδες crc errors.Απο τη vodafon καθε τρεις μερεσ μου στελνουν sms οτι γινινται εργασιες αποκαταστασεις του προβληματος και οτι θα αποκατασταθει συντομα αλλα δε βλεπω φως αυτο γινετε απο της 3/4

----------


## KILLPC

> και εγω αμα βγαλω το G.INP πιανω τα 10mbs αλλα μαζεβει χιλιαδες crc errors.Απο τη vodafon καθε τρεις μερεσ μου στελνουν sms οτι γινινται εργασιες αποκαταστασεις του προβληματος και οτι θα αποκατασταθει συντομα αλλα δε βλεπω φως αυτο γινετε απο της 3/4





Για κοντά 4 ώρες δεν είναι κακό.

----------


## mitsos1os

> και εγω αμα βγαλω το G.INP πιανω τα 10mbs αλλα μαζεβει χιλιαδες crc errors.Απο τη vodafon καθε τρεις μερεσ μου στελνουν sms οτι γινινται εργασιες αποκαταστασεις του προβληματος και οτι θα αποκατασταθει συντομα αλλα δε βλεπω φως αυτο γινετε απο της 3/4


Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με το H267A και σε μένα.

Με το G.INP *ενεργοποιημένο* δεν ξεπερνά τα 5 mbps upload παρόλο που συγχρονίζει:


ενώ *απενεργοποιημένο* τα πιάνει κανονικά και επίσης λίγο περισσότερο και στο download:


Περιμένω τεχνικό εντός ολίγου και θα σας πω update

*UPDATE*
Μόλις έφυγε ο τεχνικός. Από ότι είπε το παιδί είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα σε συγκεκριμένες παρτίδες των H267A. Συγχρονίζουν κανονικά σε 11mbps αλλά πιάνουν 5. Δεν το κάνουν όλα όμως, εξαρτάται που θα πέσεις.
Η τελική λύση είναι ότι βάλαμε το H300S πάνω και έπαιξε κανονικά.
Ερώτηση:
 -  Το H300S έπαιξε στις ίδιες ταχύτητες που έπαιζε το H267A όταν έκλεινες το G.INP. Το έχει ενεργό αυτό ή όχι; Γιατί δεν το βλέπω πουθενά σαν πληροφορία...
Αν είναι έτσι επειδή γενικά ακούω και βλέπω ότι το H267A είναι πιο σοβαρό, τότε απλά χρησιμοποιώ το H267A με το G.INP κλειστό...
Ξέρει κάποιος για το G.INP στο Η300s?

*UPDATE 2*
Τελικά το H300s είναι όντως σκουπίδι! Μετά από 2 λεπτά που παίζει κομπλέ, μετά το download κάνει τεράστιες διακυμάνσεις, από 3-4 mbit έως 60 αλλά όχι παραπάνω...
Επανέφερα το H267A. Μπορεί να το δοκιμάσω λίγο χωρίς το G.INP να δω πως συμπεριφέρεται

*UPDATE 3*
Δοκίμασα να παίξω με το H267A με κλειστό το G.INP. Έπαιξε κομπλέ για κανά μισάωρο, αλλά μετά άρχισε την ίδια συμπεριφορά με το H300s με τις μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις και χαμηλή ταχύτητα download. Άρα σαν να φαίνεται ότι το H300s απλά δεν έχει το G.INP.... οπότε επαναφορά στην αρχική κατάσταση και αναμονή

----------


## mpaoboud

[QUOTE=mitsos1os;7025360]Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με το H267A και σε μένα.

Με το G.INP *ενεργοποιημένο* δεν ξεπερνά τα 5 mbps upload παρόλο που συγχρονίζει:


ενώ *απενεργοποιημένο* τα πιάνει κανονικά και επίσης λίγο περισσότερο και στο download:


Περιμένω τεχνικό εντός ολίγου και θα σας πω update

*UPDATE*
Μόλις έφυγε ο τεχνικός. Από ότι είπε το παιδί είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα σε συγκεκριμένες παρτίδες των H267A. Συγχρονίζουν κανονικά σε 11mbps αλλά πιάνουν 5. Δεν το κάνουν όλα όμως, εξαρτάται που θα πέσεις.
Η τελική λύση είναι ότι βάλαμε το H300S πάνω και έπαιξε κανονικά.
Ερώτηση:
 -  Το H300S έπαιξε στις ίδιες ταχύτητες που έπαιζε το H267A όταν έκλεινες το G.INP. Το έχει ενεργό αυτό ή όχι; Γιατί δεν το βλέπω πουθενά σαν πληροφορία...
Αν είναι έτσι επειδή γενικά ακούω και βλέπω ότι το H267A είναι πιο σοβαρό, τότε απλά χρησιμοποιώ το H267A με το G.INP κλειστό...
Ξέρει κάποιος για το G.INP στο Η300s?

το Η300s δεν εχει G.INP απο οτι γνωριζω

----------


## slalom

Εμενα παιζει κανονικα με το G.INP ανοικτο

----------


## mpaoboud

Και σε ενα καινουργιο ZTE ZXHN H267A που δοκιμασα σημερα με το G.INP ανοικτο το upload δεν παει πανω απο 5 mbps ενω συγχρονιζει στα 11

----------


## mitsos1os

> Και σε ενα καινουργιο ZTE ZXHN H267A που δοκιμασα σημερα με το G.INP ανοικτο το upload δεν παει πανω απο 5 mbps ενω συγχρονιζει στα 11


Άρα σίγουρα είναι υπαρκτό το πρόβλημα, τώρα είναι θέμα συνδυασμού με γραμμή; Απλά ελαττωματικού εξοπλισμού ανά περίπτωση; Δεν ξέρω...

Πιστεύω θα πρέπει να αναφερθεί γενικά για να το πάρουν υπόψιν

----------


## minas

> Άρα σίγουρα είναι υπαρκτό το πρόβλημα, τώρα είναι θέμα συνδυασμού με γραμμή; Απλά ελαττωματικού εξοπλισμού ανά περίπτωση; Δεν ξέρω...
> 
> Πιστεύω θα πρέπει να αναφερθεί γενικά για να το πάρουν υπόψιν


Υπάρχει κανείς με διαφορετικό firmware (πχ το Τσέχικο) που να έχει δοκιμάσει G.INP?

----------


## filitsa

Καλησπέρα και σε εμένα το ίδιο σε καινούριο ZTE ZXHN H267A που δοκιμασα σημερα με το G.INP ανοικτο το upload δεν παει πανω απο 5 mbps ενω συγχρονιζει στα 11.

----------


## ThReSh

> Υπάρχει κανείς με διαφορετικό firmware (πχ το Τσέχικο) που να έχει δοκιμάσει G.INP?


Θα το κοιτάξω σε λίγο γιατί έχω κλείσει το WiFi του και σε bridge mode δεν έχω πρόσβαση μέσω της ethernet port που έχω κάνει bind.  :Razz: 

Βέβαια μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δει αλλαγή στο latency, οπότε είτε δεν είναι enabled είτε δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί στη καμπίνα μου.

Μέχρι στιγμής πάντως σε speedtests τερματίζει το upload, αλλα ίδιο latency με πριν, 10-11ms.

Edit: Δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα στην καμπίνα.  :Sad:

----------


## passakis

Καλησπέρα της τελευταίες ήμερες παρατηρώ ότι αλλάζει από μόνο του μετα από μερικές ωρες από Fast/Interleaved σε Fast/Fast.
Tο θέμα που εχω είναι ότι με Fast/Fast εχω πολλα Crc και μεσα στην μερα πέφτει και η ταχύτητα προσπαθώντας να κρατήσει την σύνδεση χωρίς να κανει dc αυτό λογικά εχει να κανει με το SRA σωστα?
Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση για να μην μπαίνει σε fast/fast?

----------


## NexTiN

To πρόβλημα με το UP στο ZTE οφείλεται στο ότι ο εξοπλισμός δεν υποστηρίζει G.INP στο Upstream παρά μόνο στο Downstream. Δεν έχει να κάνει με συγκεκριμένη παρτίδα, αλλά με το σε ποιες καμπίνες παίζει όπου έχει εφαρμοστεί το G.INP profile. Επίσης, δεν υποστηρίζει ούτε 35b μιας και είναι αρκετά "παλιό" CPE. Το Sercomm υποστηρίζει G.INP σε Down/Up γι'αυτό και παίζει κανονικά. Αλλά γενικά είναι "σκουπίδι"...

----------


## mitsos1os

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου,

Όσον αφορά το:



> To πρόβλημα με το UP στο ZTE οφείλεται στο ότι ο εξοπλισμός δεν υποστηρίζει G.INP στο Upstream παρά μόνο στο Downstream


τότε γιατί απενεργοποιώντας το G.INP ανεβαίνει κατευθείαν και το Upstream? Αν δεν το υποστήριζε δεν θα έπρεπε να το αφήνει αναλλοίωτο. Να σημειώσω πως με την απενεργοποίηση του G.INP παρατηρώ αύξηση και στο down και στο up

----------


## zeronero

> ...αλλά με το σε ποιες καμπίνες παίζει όπου έχει εφαρμοστεί το G.INP profile


Και πώς καταλαβαίνουμε εάν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί στην καμπίνα το g.inp profile; Μήπως φαίνεται από το γεγονός ότι είναι σταθερά κλειδωμένα σε συγκεκριμένες τιμές τα interleave depth και delay παρά τα restart; 

Εδώ και ένα μήνα το interleave depth στο up έχει κλειδώσει σε 106 και δεν κουνιέται (πριν είχα 1 ή 9), ενώ το interleave depth στο down από 800 έως 1000, ενώ πριν έπαιζε κοντά στο 400. Επίσης, παρατήρησα και μια πτώση στο down από 110 σε 98-105. Δεν είχα παρατηρήσει εάν πριν από αυτά το tick στο G.INP ήταν on ή off, τώρα πάντως είναι on.

Δοκίμασα σε καινούργιο 267A που μου στείλανε για δοκιμή και δεν είδα καμία διαφορά με το g.inp on ή off. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το upload, τερματίζει.

Οι περισσότεροι πάντως με fritz το g.inp το έχουν off και σε Vodafone.

----------


## alexakis7

καλησπερα παιδια. εχω το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ στην εκδοση v 1.0.2 . υπαρχει τροπος να απενεργοποιησω το Ipv6? ευχαριστω.

----------


## mpaoboud

καλημερα και χρονια πολλα γινεται αλλα θα πρεπει να μπεις με κωδικους root για να κανεις την αλλαγη αμα δεν γνωριζεις χρησιμοποιησε το routerpassview για να τους βρεις

----------


## hammered

Σήμερα μου ενεργοποιήθηκαν τα 100Mbps. Αλλά έχω ένα θέμα με το IPv6, τα dns servers και το android.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να το απενεργοποιήσω το IPv6 στο ρούτερ;


Τρέχω caldav server τοπικά και ως DDNS χρησιμοποιώ FreeDNS. Χρησιμοποιώ ένα subdomain στο domain "chickenkiller.com" (από την λίστα του FreeDNS). Ωστόσο, για κάποιο ανεξήγητο λόγο η Vodafone μπλοκάρει το resolution του εν λόγω domain (άρα και των subdomain του). Αυτό το παρέκαμπτα μέχρι τώρα έχοντας βάλει ως DNS servers αυτούς της Google.
Το ίδιο έκανα και τώρα. Στα DCHP server και DCHPv6 του ρούτερ όρισα τους google dns. To desktop μια χαρά φαίνεται να παίρνει τους server. Το android είναι πιο περίεργο. Φαίνεται να παίρνει τους ipv4 server αλλά όχι τους ipv6.
Στο android το log του DAVx5 μου δείχνει ότι οι dns είναι "fe80::1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4, 192.168.1.1" (με αυτή τη σειρά). Άρα βλέπει πρώτα το ipv6 και προσπαθεί να κάνει resolve απο τους DNS της Vodafone και τρώει άκυρο.
Ακόμη και αν στην συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση wi-fi κάνω modify network settings->advanced->static και δώσω τους ipv4 dns, αυτό προσθέτει σιωπηλά και το "fe80::1" πρώτο πρώτο.
Μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα πρόβλημα γιατί στο προηγούμενο ρουτερ της vodafone δεν έπαιζε το ipv6. (ρούτερ για 24mbps)

- - - Updated - - -




> Σήμερα μου ενεργοποιήθηκαν τα 100Mbps. Αλλά έχω ένα θέμα με το IPv6, τα dns servers και το android.
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να το απενεργοποιήσω το IPv6 στο ρούτερ;
> 
> 
> Τρέχω caldav server τοπικά και ως DDNS χρησιμοποιώ FreeDNS. Χρησιμοποιώ ένα subdomain στο domain "chickenkiller.com" (από την λίστα του FreeDNS). Ωστόσο, για κάποιο ανεξήγητο λόγο η Vodafone μπλοκάρει το resolution του εν λόγω domain (άρα και των subdomain του). Αυτό το παρέκαμπτα μέχρι τώρα έχοντας βάλει ως DNS servers αυτούς της Google.
> Το ίδιο έκανα και τώρα. Στα DCHP server και DCHPv6 του ρούτερ όρισα τους google dns. To desktop μια χαρά φαίνεται να παίρνει τους server. Το android είναι πιο περίεργο. Φαίνεται να παίρνει τους ipv4 server αλλά όχι τους ipv6.
> Στο android το log του DAVx5 μου δείχνει ότι οι dns είναι "fe80::1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4, 192.168.1.1" (με αυτή τη σειρά). Άρα βλέπει πρώτα το ipv6 και προσπαθεί να κάνει resolve απο τους DNS της Vodafone και τρώει άκυρο.
> Ακόμη και αν στην συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση wi-fi κάνω modify network settings->advanced->static και δώσω τους ipv4 dns, αυτό προσθέτει σιωπηλά και το "fe80::1" πρώτο πρώτο.
> Μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα πρόβλημα γιατί στο προηγούμενο ρουτερ της vodafone δεν έπαιζε το ipv6. (ρούτερ για 24mbps)


Λύση δεν βρήκα. Αλλά τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα γιατί το android "μπερδεύεται" με την σειρά των DNS.
Μπήκα από το laptop με linux και άνοιξα το connection information του NetworkManager. Εκεί φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στο IPv6 ως Primary DNS το fe80::1 και ύστερα ακολουθούν ως secondary/tertiary τα DNS που του όρισα εγώ. Ενώ στο IPv4, ως primary/secondary έχει αυτά που το όρισα και ύστερα ακολουθεί ως tertiary το δικό του (192.168.1.1).
Και από πού προκύπτει αυτό το fe80::1 ? Δείτε την παρακάτω εικόνα. (και δεν με αφήνει να το αλλάξω σε διεύθυνση έξω από το fe80:: )




Βέβαια από την άλλη το dekstop μου με Windows 7, εμφανίζει μόνο τα dns που έχω βάλει εγώ τόσο στο IPv4 όσο και στο IPv6!!!
Δυστυχώς οι DHCPv6 ρυθμίσεις είναι περιορισμένες/λειψές σε σχέση με το DHCPv4. Δείτε και τις φώτο. Δεν ξέρω αν το router δεν είχε εξαρχής τέτοιες δυνατότητες ή τις έχει κλειδώσει η vodafone....

----------


## galotzas

κανε login με τα εξης

username:  root
password:  $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%

Management & Diagnosis
Ipv6 - Disable   (θελει restart)

----------


## hammered

> κανε login με τα εξης
> 
> username:  root
> password:  $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%
> 
> Management & Diagnosis
> Ipv6 - Disable   (θελει restart)


Ωραίος! Δεν ήξερα ότι υπήρχαν τα root credentials. Έκλεισα το IPv6 και τώρα δουλεύουν τα πράγματα όπως τα θέλω.

ΥΓ: Δυστυχώς ακόμα και με root ο DHCPv6 server είναι κουτσουρεμένος. Ούτε φαίνεται να υπάρχει άλλη ρύθμιση για τους IPv6 DNS servers.

----------


## George98

Καλησπέρα σας είμαι νέος πελάτης της Vodafone και μου έφεραν το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ. Περιμένω να με αποσυνδεσουν από την cosmote για να το βάλω.

Τι γνώμη έχετε για την εκατοστάρα σύνδεση και αυτό το ρουτερ?
Στην cosmote είχα συγχρονιζα λίγο πιο πάνω από 100mbps, το ίδιο θα έχει και με αυτό το router?

Έπρεπε λέτε να μου φέρουν το h300 ή είναι μόνο για 200αρα?

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα σας είμαι νέος πελάτης της Vodafone και μου έφεραν το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ. Περιμένω να με αποσυνδεσουν από την cosmote για να το βάλω.
> 
> Τι γνώμη έχετε για την εκατοστάρα σύνδεση και αυτό το ρουτερ?
> Στην cosmote είχα συγχρονιζα λίγο πιο πάνω από 100mbps, το ίδιο θα έχει και με αυτό το router?
> 
> Έπρεπε λέτε να μου φέρουν το h300 ή είναι μόνο για 200αρα?


Και σε 100άρες δίνουν H300.
Δεν υπάρχει σαφώς προτιμότερο μεταξύ των δύο. Κερδίζεις κάπου, χάνεις κάπου.
Μια χαρά είναι το H267, μην προβληματίζεσαι.

----------


## bill27

και στις 24αρες με voip το δινουν ,αρκετα καλο και σταθερο ρουτερ

----------


## Valder

Να αναφέρω αναλυτικά κι εγω την εμπειρία μου με το 267Α.

Καταρχάς να ευχαριστήσω τον αδερφό galotzas για τους κωδικους που ανάρτησε σε ενα ποστ και χαρη σε αυτούς διόρθωσα το κάτωθι (και τα παιδιά στο απο κει θεμα που μου άνοιξαν τα ματια φυσικά).

Το βάζω πάνω σήμερα πρώτη μέρα. Συγχρονίζει στα 112/11 (κατοστάρα γραμμή)

Πάω ΟΟΚΛΑ και κανω τεστ ταχύτητας με πολλαπλά connections, βγάζει αποτέλεσμα:

ping 5 ms και ταχύτητα 102/5,3


Κατεβάζω ΜΧ linux με τόρρεντ, βαράει *download* cap 3.8MB/s

Κατεβάζω ISO απο NTUA (Knoppix 4.4GB DVD) βαράει πάλι κι εκεί *download* cap 3.8MB/s


Στο θέμα "νέοι συνδρομητές" δυο καλοί άνθρωποι μου είπαν για το G.INP


Το βγάζω λοιπόν το G.INP χάρη στα παιδιά και:

συγχρονίζει η γραμμή πάλι 112/11
To OOKLA πλέον δείχνει κανονικα 102/10.64  Το μονο που χειροτέρεψε, ειναι οτι το up πήγε σε Interleaved από Fast και το Ping απο 5 σε 10 ms.

Το πολυτεχνείο μου στέλνει το Knoppix πάλι το ιδιο αρχείο, αυτη τη φορά με download 11-12MB/s (!)


Να αναφέρω λοιπόν επιβεβαιωμένα πως είχε θέμα και το upload αλλά ΚΑΙ το download πριν την αλλαγή και να ευχαριστήσω θερμότατα όσους το ψάξατε τόσο καιρό ώστε να βρω εγω σήμερα τις πληροφορίες έτοιμες.

----------


## filitsa

Καλησπέρα μια μικρή βοήθεια πως απενεργοποίηση το G.INP από το H267A

----------


## bill27

> Καλησπέρα μια μικρή βοήθεια πως απενεργοποίηση το G.INP από το H267A


μπαινεις με κωδικους που αναφερει ο galotsas ποιο πανω και το απενεργοποιεις

----------


## filitsa

Μπήκα με τους κωδικούς σε ποιο menu πηγαίνω μέσα στο router για απενεργοποίηση του G.INP?

----------


## paanos

Από πάνω επιλέγεις την καρτέλα Internet > από αριστερα WAN > Ανοίγεις το DSL Modulation Parameters > ξετικάρεις το G.INP > Apply.

----------


## George98

Αξίζει να ενεργοποιηθεί αυτό ? 
Στην Cosmote ήμουν στα 35b.

----------


## ThReSh

Είτε το έχεις enabled είτε όχι, δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## Sam_GR

> Να αναφέρω αναλυτικά κι εγω την εμπειρία μου με το 267Α.
> 
> Καταρχάς να ευχαριστήσω τον αδερφό galotzas για τους κωδικους που ανάρτησε σε ενα ποστ και χαρη σε αυτούς διόρθωσα το κάτωθι (και τα παιδιά στο απο κει θεμα που μου άνοιξαν τα ματια φυσικά).
> 
> Το βάζω πάνω σήμερα πρώτη μέρα. Συγχρονίζει στα 112/11 (κατοστάρα γραμμή)
> 
> Πάω ΟΟΚΛΑ και κανω τεστ ταχύτητας με πολλαπλά connections, βγάζει αποτέλεσμα:
> 
> ping 5 ms και ταχύτητα 102/5,3
> ...


Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα κι εγώ. Ενω το download είναι οκ το upload πάει μέχρι 5. Θα δοκιμάσω αυτό με το G.INP και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## zeronero

@Sam_GR: Εσύ έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το H300 που αναφέρεις στα στοιχεία σου; Υποτίθεται ότι το H300 έχει g.inp up/down και δε θα έπρεπε να έχει θέμα. Το πρόβλημα προκύπτει στο 267 που έχει μόνο στο down. Τουλάχιστον αυτό προκύπτει από τις αναφορές.

----------


## jkoukos

> Αξίζει να ενεργοποιηθεί αυτό ? 
> Στην Cosmote ήμουν στα 35b.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 227769


Το προφίλ 30a δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ από κανέναν πάροχο, καθώς είναι ασύμβατο με το vectoring. Οπότε, άστο στην ησυχία του απενεργοποιημένο.

----------


## George98

> Είτε το έχεις enabled είτε όχι, δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι.





> Το προφίλ 30a δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ από κανέναν πάροχο, καθώς είναι ασύμβατο με το vectoring. Οπότε, άστο στην ησυχία του απενεργοποιημένο.


Οκ έγινε
ευχαριστώ πολύ

- - - Updated - - -

Γνωρίζει κάποιος πως μπορώ να συγχρονίσω στα 106mbps, διότι μου συγχρονίζει 93-94 (fastpath) ενώ με Cosmote ήμουν στα 106 με fastpath. 
Αν ρωτήσω θα πάρω απάντηση ή θα μου πουν ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται? (ενώ υποστηρίζεται)

----------


## ThReSh

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος πως μπορώ να συγχρονίσω στα 106mbps, διότι μου συγχρονίζει 93-94 (fastpath) ενώ με Cosmote ήμουν στα 106 με fastpath.
> Αν ρωτήσω θα πάρω απάντηση ή θα μου πουν ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται? (ενώ υποστηρίζεται)


Γύρνα το σε interleave και περίμενε, αν δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ήδη, το G.INP.

Έτσι με το interleave θα έχεις κέρδος στο συγχρονισμό και με το G.INP θα πέσει το ping στα 4-6ms όπως όταν είχες fastpath.

----------


## Sam_GR

> @Sam_GR: Εσύ έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το H300 που αναφέρεις στα στοιχεία σου; Υποτίθεται ότι το H300 έχει g.inp up/down και δε θα έπρεπε να έχει θέμα. Το πρόβλημα προκύπτει στο 267 που έχει μόνο στο down. Τουλάχιστον αυτό προκύπτει από τις αναφορές.


Το χρησιμοποίησα μια μέρα και το άλλαξα το H300. Δεν δοκίμασα τι ταχύτητες έπιανα με αυτό. Αυτη την στιγμή έχω πάνω το ZTE ZXHN H267A και αντιμετωπίζω αυτο το πρόβλημα.

----------


## zeronero

Και μία ερώτηση ακόμη: Έχεις vf από καμπίνα OTE;

----------


## Sam_GR

> Και μία ερώτηση ακόμη: Έχεις vf από καμπίνα OTE;



Εχω καμπίνα vodafone στα 120μ, αλλα δεν ξερω απο που παίρνω. Πως το βλέπω αυτό;

----------


## zeronero

To πιο πιθανό, καταλαβαίνω, είναι να παίρνεις από αυτήν την καμπίνα της vf.

----------


## s3lin1

Καλησπέρα, 

συνεδεσα το συγκεκριμενο router (πρώην κάτοχος h300s)  και επειδή έχω χαθεί με τα θέματα και τα posts μπορω να εχω βοηθεια σχετικά με το τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζεται να κανω ώστε να γίνει καλύτερη η γραμμή και να μειωθεί το latency στο gaming ? 

Εχω μπει με root κωδικούς, εχω κανει port forwarding για το game αλλα εχω χαθεί με το QoS και γενικότερα τι άλλο χρειάζεται να αλλαξω μεσα από το menu.

----------


## paanos

Δεν μπορείς να κανεις και πολλά, ακόμα και με τους root κωδικούς δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικό QoS.

----------


## s3lin1

> Δεν μπορείς να κανεις και πολλά, ακόμα και με τους root κωδικούς δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικό QoS.


οποτε να μην ασχοληθω καν? απλα βαζω αυτο το ρουτερ και το αφηνω ? 

και απλα ειναι καλυτερο απο το h300s?

----------


## paanos

Ναι. Σε θέμα χαρακτηριστικών είναι το ίδιο, ίσως το H300s στα χαρτιά να είναι πιο δυνατό, ομως το Η267 υπερτερεί στην σταθερότητα και το firmware.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα του Η267Α είναι το g.inp, που αναγκαστικά αν σε επηρεάζει πρέπει να βάλεις το H300s στη γραμμη.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ναι. Σε θέμα χαρακτηριστικών είναι το ίδιο, ίσως το H300s στα χαρτιά να είναι πιο δυνατό, ομως το Η267 υπερτερεί στην σταθερότητα και το firmware.
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα του Η267Α είναι το g.inp, που αναγκαστικά αν σε επηρεάζει πρέπει να βάλεις το H300s στη γραμμη.


Κι ότι δεν υποστηρίζει 35b σε περίπτωση που θες 200Mbps.

----------


## s3lin1

> Ναι. Σε θέμα χαρακτηριστικών είναι το ίδιο, ίσως το H300s στα χαρτιά να είναι πιο δυνατό, ομως το Η267 υπερτερεί στην σταθερότητα και το firmware.
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα του Η267Α είναι το g.inp, που αναγκαστικά αν σε επηρεάζει πρέπει να βάλεις το H300s στη γραμμη.


Το g.inp τι ακριβώς είναι? Τι επηρεάζει? 
Θα εχω θεμα με gaming η με τη σταθερότητα της γραμμής?

Μπορώ να αλλαξω κστι ?

----------


## x_undefined

Το G.INP γενικά προσφέρει ταυτόχρονα τα θετικά της σταθερότητας της γραμμής και το χαμηλό latency του fastpath. Ωστόσο, με το H267A υπάρχει bug στην υλοποίησή του που ρίχνει σημαντικά το upload οπότε και θα πρέπει να το απενεργοποιήσεις ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλο modem/router.

----------


## s3lin1

> Το G.INP γενικά προσφέρει ταυτόχρονα τα θετικά της σταθερότητας της γραμμής και το χαμηλό latency του fastpath. Ωστόσο, με το H267A υπάρχει bug στην υλοποίησή του που ρίχνει σημαντικά το upload οπότε και θα πρέπει να το απενεργοποιήσεις ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλο modem/router.


μετρησα ταχυτητα και με speedtest και απο το myvodafone και δεν βλεπω διαφορα ειτε με ενεργοποιημενο ειτε απενεργοποιημενο το G.INP.

ειναι προβλημα που δεν ειναι φανερο ή εχει αλλαξει κατι στο firmware?

----------


## ThReSh

> μετρησα ταχυτητα και με speedtest και απο το myvodafone και δεν βλεπω διαφορα ειτε με ενεργοποιημενο ειτε απενεργοποιημενο το G.INP.
> 
> ειναι προβλημα που δεν ειναι φανερο ή εχει αλλαξει κατι στο firmware?


Τότε δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα στην καμπίνα. Πρέπει να είναι κι εκεί και στο modem enabled.

----------


## minas

> μετρησα ταχυτητα και με speedtest και απο το myvodafone και δεν βλεπω διαφορα ειτε με ενεργοποιημενο ειτε απενεργοποιημενο το G.INP.
> 
> ειναι προβλημα που δεν ειναι φανερο ή εχει αλλαξει κατι στο firmware?


Ένας εύκολος τρόπος να καταλάβεις εάν είναι ενεργό το G.INP είναι το ping. Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί πέφτει από το σύνηθες.
Πάντως το bug εμφανίζεται πάνω από 5Mbps upload, εάν η γραμμή σου είναι έως 5 δεν φαίνεται να χάνεις κάτι, μόνο κερδίζεις.

----------


## s3lin1

> Τότε δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα στην καμπίνα. Πρέπει να είναι κι εκεί και στο modem enabled.


στο modem ειναι ενεργοποιημενο στην καμπινα δεν ξερω




> Ένας εύκολος τρόπος να καταλάβεις εάν είναι ενεργό το G.INP είναι το ping. Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί πέφτει από το σύνηθες.
> Πάντως το bug εμφανίζεται πάνω από 5Mbps upload, εάν η γραμμή σου είναι έως 5 δεν φαίνεται να χάνεις κάτι, μόνο κερδίζεις.


στις ρυθμισεις ειναι ενεργοποιημενο. σε σχεση με το h300s που ειχα πριν δεν εχω δει διαφορα ουτε στην ταχυτητα ουτε στο ping. 
100αρα εχω και πιανω 90-105up και 9-13down.

ping στο speedtest και στο myvodafone το δινει 13ms αλλα για το συγκεκριμενο server που testarei.
σε game(warzone) δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα στο Ping.

με το QoS δεν εχω ασχοληθει καν , απλα ειδα οτι ειναι ενεργοποιημενο στις ρυθμισεις και δεν ξερω αν θα βοηθησει και καθολου αν ψαξω πως το ρυθμιζω.

----------


## Tribal21

Με 13ms ping δεν θα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το G.INP

----------


## sakisvele

καποιος να μου πει πως απενεργοποιω το g.inp στοZTE ZXHN H267A
ευχαριστω..

----------


## kosath

> καποιος να μου πει πως απενεργοποιω το g.inp στοZTE ZXHN H267A
> ευχαριστω..


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...25#post7036725

----------


## filitsa

Από πάνω επιλέγεις την καρτέλα Internet > από αριστερα WAN > Ανοίγεις το DSL Modulation Parameters > ξετικάρεις το G.INP > Apply.

----------


## sakisvele

ευχαριστω αλλα μου το εχει αχνα ..λογο του οτι ειναι 24αρι?
με root μπηκα

----------


## paanos

Σωστα. Μόνο τις VDSL επηρεάζει.

----------


## sakisvele

ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας..

----------


## MiLToS_666

Έχω εδώ και αρκετό καιρό εγκατεστημένο το τσέχικο firmware και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πολύ συχνά κατά τη διάρκεια τηλεφωνικής κλήσης, βαράει στα καλά καθούμενα αποσύνδεση το internet, όχι reset ή restart όλο το router όμως. Σβήνουν τα λαμπάκια DSL/Internet και επανέρχεται μετά από λίγη ώρα πάλι. Συμβαίνει αρκετά συχνά για να πω ότι είναι τυχαίο γεγονός και μόνο στη διάρκεια τηλεφωνικής κλήσης.

Έχει κανείς παρόμοια περιστατικά; Το router αρχικά είχε το εταιρικό firmware πάντως.

----------


## ThReSh

> Έχω εδώ και αρκετό καιρό εγκατεστημένο το τσέχικο firmware και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πολύ συχνά κατά τη διάρκεια τηλεφωνικής κλήσης, βαράει στα καλά καθούμενα αποσύνδεση το internet, όχι reset ή restart όλο το router όμως. Σβήνουν τα λαμπάκια DSL/Internet και επανέρχεται μετά από λίγη ώρα πάλι. Συμβαίνει αρκετά συχνά για να πω ότι είναι τυχαίο γεγονός και μόνο στη διάρκεια τηλεφωνικής κλήσης.
> 
> Έχει κανείς παρόμοια περιστατικά; Το router αρχικά είχε το εταιρικό firmware πάντως.


Τα ίδια και σε μένα από την αρχή, bridge mode. Μερικές φορές μπορεί να κάνει 1-2 reboots τη μέρα, άλλες φορές 1 τη βδομάδα. Επειδή όμως είχα το ZTE με OneNet firmware με το οποίο έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είχα τηλεφωνία (ακόμα κι αν έβαζα manually τα στοιχεία), δεν με χαλάει τόσο η κατάσταση.

----------


## kosath

Στο δικό μου με τσέχικο είναι σταθερότατο (αρχικά είχε το "σπιτικό"). Θα πρότεινα να ελέγξετε το τροφοδοτικό του. Εγώ το έχω σε 12V UPS.

Πήγα σήμερα να δω αν υπάρχει νέο firmware και κατεβάζει ένα αρχείο με περίεργο όνομα χωρίς κατάληξη.



```
https://www.o2.cz/osobni/podpora/nastaveni-zte-h267a#accordion-a29076-a29082
```

----------


## ThReSh

> Στο δικό μου με τσέχικο είναι σταθερότατο (αρχικά είχε το "σπιτικό"). Θα πρότεινα να ελέγξετε το τροφοδοτικό του. Εγώ το έχω σε 12V UPS.


Έχω δοκιμάσει 2-3 διαφορετικά, καμμία διαφορά.

----------


## MiLToS_666

Αν κάποιος έχει δεύτερο H267A και κάθεται, το αγοράζω. Αρκεί να είναι με το "σπιτικό" firmware!

----------


## bill27

> Αν κάποιος έχει δεύτερο H267A και κάθεται, το αγοράζω. Αρκεί να είναι με το "σπιτικό" firmware!


εχεις pm

----------


## mpaoboud

αυτα ειναιτα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου εχω την εξεις απορια οταν μετραω την ταχυτητα με το speedtest εχω 98/10 μετραω με κατεβασμα αρχειου ftp δειχνει 11mb
αλλα οταν μετραω  μεσω υπεριων η απο fast.com δεν παει πανω απο 30.εχει κανεις ιδεα γιατι μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο

----------


## dimangelid

> αυτα ειναιτα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου εχω την εξεις απορια οταν μετραω την ταχυτητα με το speedtest εχω 98/10 μετραω με κατεβασμα αρχειου ftp δειχνει 11mb
> αλλα οταν μετραω  μεσω υπεριων η απο fast.com δεν παει πανω απο 30.εχει κανεις ιδεα γιατι μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο


Οι δοκιμές γίνονται ασύρματα ή με καλώδιο; Αν τις κάνεις ασύρματα, δοκίμασε με καλώδιο.

----------


## mpaoboud

> Οι δοκιμές γίνονται ασύρματα ή με καλώδιο; Αν τις κάνεις ασύρματα, δοκίμασε με καλώδιο.


με καλωδιο γινονται και κλειστο το wifi

----------


## manospcistas

Πήρα κι εγώ το H267A σε ADSL γραμμή, που πριν είχαμε το H267N και τον πίναμε άσχημα σε διάφορες στιγμές.
Έχει πάνω το ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει νεότερο, δεν πήρε πάντως μόνο του κάποια αναβάθμιση. 

Έχω μοιράσει τους clients τους μισούς στα 5GHz και τους άλλους στα 2,4GHz και βρήκα την ησυχία μου, δε γκρινιάζει κανείς πλέον.
+ότι αυτό έχει και no-ip client ενώ το H267N δεν το υποστήριζε.

Ευτυχώς δε με επηρεάζει το θέμα με το G.INP λόγω ADSL, οπότε για μένα το H267A υπερ-κομπλέ μέχρι στιγμής



Και μαντέψτε...δεν μας δίνει VDSL η Vodafone από το Α/Κ γιατί δεν έχει VDSL κάρτες και μάλλον δε θα βάλει κιόλας (επαρχία) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bill27

> Πήρα κι εγώ το H267A σε ADSL γραμμή, που πριν είχαμε το H267N και τον πίναμε άσχημα σε διάφορες στιγμές.
> Έχει πάνω το ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει νεότερο, δεν πήρε πάντως μόνο του κάποια αναβάθμιση. 
> 
> Έχω μοιράσει τους clients τους μισούς στα 5GHz και τους άλλους στα 2,4GHz και βρήκα την ησυχία μου, δε γκρινιάζει κανείς πλέον.
> +ότι αυτό έχει και no-ip client ενώ το H267N δεν το υποστήριζε.
> 
> Ευτυχώς δε με επηρεάζει το θέμα με το G.INP λόγω ADSL, οπότε για μένα το H267A υπερ-κομπλέ μέχρι στιγμής
> 
> 
> ...


Τι ακριβως θεμα ειχες με το 267Ν??Εγω το εχω πανω στην γραμμη χωρις κανενα θεμα αλλα δεν ξερω βεβαια και τι απαιτησεις εχεις...

----------


## manospcistas

> Τι ακριβως θεμα ειχες με το 267Ν??Εγω το εχω πανω στην γραμμη χωρις κανενα θεμα αλλα δεν ξερω βεβαια και τι απαιτησεις εχεις...


Το είχαμε από Cyta, έγινε η αλλαγή του firmware όταν άλλαξε και η Vodafone το DSLAM της και είχε τρομερό θέμα με το ασύρματο όσο κι αν το πάλεψα, μπουκωναν όλα όταν κάποιος έκανε upload και δυστυχώς είχαμε αρκετή τηλεκπαίδευση-τηλεργασία, οι περισσότεροι WiFi και μου γκρινιάζανε συχνά στο σπίτι. Ζήτησα το H267A και όλα ΟΚ

----------


## aitos

> Το G.INP γενικά προσφέρει ταυτόχρονα τα θετικά της σταθερότητας της γραμμής και το χαμηλό latency του fastpath


και σε μενα ειναι στο 5 το upload , θα επιρεαστει η σταθεροτητα της γραμης αν απενεργοποιησω Το G.INP ?

ευχαριστω !!

----------


## x_undefined

Όχι, απλώς δεν θα έχεις το χαμηλότερο latency που προσφέρει. Πολύ μικρή η διαφορά, εγώ θα προτιμούσα να έχω το πλήρες upload.

----------


## aitos

> Όχι, απλώς δεν θα έχεις το χαμηλότερο latency που προσφέρει. Πολύ μικρή η διαφορά, εγώ θα προτιμούσα να έχω το πλήρες upload.


και μενα με πειραζει το χαμηλο απ θα το αφησω προς το παρον ετσι και θα δω μετα  :Smile:

----------


## jimpapi

Εχω ένα και το έχω βάλει σε αγγελία αν το θες...δεν έχει πειραχτεί το firmware του. Οπως είναι απο vodafone. Ψαξε την αγγελία στο insomnia να το δεις. Ψάξε ZTE H267A και θα στο βγάλει!

----------


## MiLToS_666

> Εχω ένα και το έχω βάλει σε αγγελία αν το θες...δεν έχει πειραχτεί το firmware του. Οπως είναι απο vodafone. Ψαξε την αγγελία στο insomnia να το δεις. Ψάξε ZTE H267A και θα στο βγάλει!


Αν απαντάς σε εμένα, ευχαριστώ, έχω ήδη τακτοποιήσει το θέμα.

----------


## mitsos1os

Όπως έχω γράψει προηγουμένως στο θέμα, αντιμετώπιζα κι εγώ το κλασσικό πρόβλημα σε VDSL 100 με το H267A όπου ενώ το ρούτερ συγχρονίζει στα 11 δίνει upload μέχρι 5 καρφωτά. Ύστερα από επίσκεψη πολύ καλού και τίμιου τεχνικού (πραγματικά απίστευτη θετική εντύπωση), αναφέρθηκε κατευθείαν στα κεντρικά και επειδή δεν μπορούσαν να βρουν τι φταίει ύστερα από αρκετές δοκιμές, μου δώσανε προσωρινά 20 mbps upload όπου έπαιζε κανονικά μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
Πριν από λίγες μέρες κάτι άλλαξε και το διορθώσανε. Πλέον συγχρονίζει στα 11 και έχω 11 upload. Το Firmware παραμένει το ίδιο version (ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14) οπότε μάλλον άλλαξε κάτι από την μεριά τους.

----------


## ThReSh

> Όπως έχω γράψει προηγουμένως στο θέμα, αντιμετώπιζα κι εγώ το κλασσικό πρόβλημα σε VDSL 100 με το H267A όπου ενώ το ρούτερ συγχρονίζει στα 11 δίνει upload μέχρι 5 καρφωτά. Ύστερα από επίσκεψη πολύ καλού και τίμιου τεχνικού (πραγματικά απίστευτη θετική εντύπωση), αναφέρθηκε κατευθείαν στα κεντρικά και επειδή δεν μπορούσαν να βρουν τι φταίει ύστερα από αρκετές δοκιμές, μου δώσανε προσωρινά 20 mbps upload όπου έπαιζε κανονικά μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
> Πριν από λίγες μέρες κάτι άλλαξε και το διορθώσανε. Πλέον συγχρονίζει στα 11 και έχω 11 upload. Το Firmware παραμένει το ίδιο version (ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14) οπότε μάλλον άλλαξε κάτι από την μεριά τους.


Αυτο συμβαίνει λόγω G.INP, για κάποιο λόγο έχει θέμα το H267A.

----------


## George98

Χμμ το πρόβλημα με το G.INP το έχουν όλοι ή είναι σε κάποιους? 




> Όπως έχω γράψει προηγουμένως στο θέμα, αντιμετώπιζα κι εγώ το κλασσικό πρόβλημα σε VDSL 100 με το H267A όπου ενώ το ρούτερ συγχρονίζει στα 11 δίνει upload μέχρι 5 καρφωτά. Ύστερα από επίσκεψη πολύ καλού και τίμιου τεχνικού (πραγματικά απίστευτη θετική εντύπωση), αναφέρθηκε κατευθείαν στα κεντρικά και επειδή δεν μπορούσαν να βρουν τι φταίει ύστερα από αρκετές δοκιμές, μου δώσανε προσωρινά 20 mbps upload όπου έπαιζε κανονικά μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
> Πριν από λίγες μέρες κάτι άλλαξε και το διορθώσανε. Πλέον συγχρονίζει στα 11 και έχω 11 upload. Το Firmware παραμένει το ίδιο version (ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14) οπότε μάλλον άλλαξε κάτι από την μεριά τους.


Πόσο συγχρονίζεις? Έχεις βάλει interleaved με ανοιχτό το G.INP? 
Με fastpath εγώ είμαι στα 90-93mbps ενώ με Cosmote ήμουν σχεδόν στα 105mbps με ping 6 και μου είπαν εδώ στο forum να το κάνω interleaved με ανοιχτό το G.INP.. Αν όμως έχει θέμα το upload δεν ξέρω

----------


## mitsos1os

Όχι δεν είναι θέμα G.INP (τουλάχιστον από την μεριά του router). Έχει συζητηθεί και πιο πίσω όπου κάναμε δοκιμές με κλειστό το G.INP και όντως τα έπιανε, ενώ με ανοιχτό κολλούσε στα 5. Τώρα με ανοιχτό G.INP κανονικά δουλεύει. Επίσης φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι θέμα G.INP από μόνο του γιατί η δοκιμή που έγινε στα 20 (όπου το κράτησα για αρκετό καιρό δοκιμαστικά), ενώ συγχρόνιζε 20, έδινε και 20. Οπότε ήταν κάποιος συνδυασμός του configuration που είχαν σαν κόφτη λογικά.

Παραθέτω και φώτο με τις τωρινές ρυθμίσεις όπου εδώ και λίγες μέρες παίζει 10/11 με ενεργοποιημένο το G.INP.





Και το Speedtest για του λόγου το αληθές:

----------


## ThReSh

> Και το Speedtest για του λόγου το αληθές:


Με 11ms latency δεν έχει G.INP, έπρεπε να είναι 4-6ms.

----------


## kosath

> Με 11ms latency δεν έχει G.INP, έπρεπε να είναι 4-6ms.


Αφού έχει 4/4 symbols...

----------


## mitsos1os

Κάνει όντως διαφορά αλλά όχι αυτή που αναφέρεις.
Πχ με κλειστό το G.INP ανέβηκε το ping στα 16.
Αναλυτικά:



- - - Updated - - -

Για κάποιο λόγο κολλάει το thread και δεν με αφήνει να βάλω εικόνες.

Εδώ είναι με κλειστό το G.INP:







- - - Updated - - -

Δεν έχω τεχνική γνώση όσον αφορά DSL Modulation Params απλά κρίνοντας από το αποτέλεσμα που κάνει διαφορά στον συγχρονισμό αλλά και στο ping, ενώ με την ίδια διαδικασία πριν από λίγες μέρες με μπλόκαρε στα 5 τώρα δουλεύει στα 10 κανονικά.
Για αυτό θεωρώ ότι "φτιάχτηκε"

----------


## ThReSh

> Αφού έχει 4/4 symbols...


Περίεργο γιατί με 0/0 έχω το ίδιο latency με αυτό που έχει με 4/4.  :Sad:

----------


## mitsos1os

> Περίεργο γιατί με 0/0 έχω το ίδιο latency με αυτό που έχει με 4/4.


Φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχει να κάνει ότι είμαι και Βόλο και όχι Αθήνα. Οπότε ένα Latency δικαιολογείται φαντάζομαι μέχρι τον server εκεί

- - - Updated - - -

Η ουσία πάντως είναι, ότι κάτι κάνανε και ενώ υπήρχε χαρακτηριστικά το θέμα, φαίνεται να διορθώθηκε. Οπότε ίσως αναγνωριστεί και καθιερωθεί η λύση του χωρίς να μας ταλαιπωρούν

----------


## galotzas

> Η ουσία πάντως είναι, ότι κάτι κάνανε και ενώ υπήρχε χαρακτηριστικά το θέμα, φαίνεται να διορθώθηκε. Οπότε ίσως αναγνωριστεί και καθιερωθεί η λύση του χωρίς να μας ταλαιπωρούν


Θα κανω μια προσπαθεια να τους παρω τωρα να δω αν εχουν καποιο νεο γιατι ειμαι 6 μηνες με 5upload.

----------


## ThReSh

Πράγματι, απλά θέλει τρέξιμο κι αν δεν είσαι σε καμπίνα της Vodafone, ίσως να είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο.

----------


## galotzas

> Πράγματι, απλά θέλει τρέξιμο κι αν δεν είσαι σε καμπίνα της Vodafone, ίσως να είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο.


Αν λες για μενα ειμαι σε καμπινα τους

----------


## mitsos1os

Αναφορικά κι εγώ είμαι σε καμπίνα Vodafone.

Επίσης έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει την εγγύηση ταχύτητας για αποζημίωση λόγω μισού upload?

----------


## galotzas

> Αναφορικά κι εγώ είμαι σε καμπίνα Vodafone.
> 
> Επίσης έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει την εγγύηση ταχύτητας για αποζημίωση λόγω μισού upload?


Μου ειπε να κανω καποιες μετρησεις και ξανα-μιλαμε. Δεν βιαζομαι ετσι και αλλιως οποτε ας το παμε by the book

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν λες για μενα ειμαι σε καμπινα τους


Όχι, στον mitsos1os.

Ευτυχώς πάντως που είστε κι οι 2 σε Vodafone KV, αλλιώς σε ΟΤΕ ή Wind παίζει να μην έκαναν τόσες ενέργειες.

----------


## zeronero

Αφού ο ΟΤΕ δεν το έχει ενεργοποιήσει το G.INP στις καμπίνες του. Ή έχω μείνει πίσω;

----------


## ThReSh

> Αφού ο ΟΤΕ δεν το έχει ενεργοποιήσει το G.INP στις καμπίνες του. Ή έχω μείνει πίσω;


Όχι σε όλες, σταδιακά όμως έχει αρχίσει να το κάνει.

----------


## aitos

και γω αχετος ειμαια αλλα με το σερκομ την προηγουμενη βδομαδα ειχα 6 up και με το 267 αυτη 5 ,,,,ισως κατι αλλο  ειναι

   αυτο ειναι μεχοτ σποτ το  κινητο !!

----------


## zeronero

> Όχι σε όλες, σταδιακά όμως έχει αρχίσει να το κάνει.


Ανυπομονώ!
Υποθέτω για όλους, όχι μόνο για τους συνδρομητές του όπως είχε ειπωθεί μια άποψη.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ανυπομονώ!
> Υποθέτω για όλους, όχι μόνο για τους συνδρομητές του όπως είχε ειπωθεί μια άποψη.


Υποτίθεται για όλους ναι.

----------


## leechinspree

μπορεί κάποιος  να μου πει πως απενεργοποιώ το SecureDNS στο H267a ? το ψάχνω ώρα αλλά δεν το βρίσκω

----------


## boui

Καλησπέρα, 

Πριν λίγες μέρες έβαλα vdsl30 και μου δώσανε το router ZTE-ZXHN-H267N. Δεν βρήκα κάποια νήμα για τα προβλήματα του συγκεκριμένου ρούτερ οπότε θα ρωτήσω εδώ, αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Έχω τρομερό πρόβλημα με το upload μέσω wifi το οποίο δίνει μετρήσεις τύπου 0.5mbps . Με λίγη αναζήτηση βρήκα ότι το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ έχει όντως πρόβλημα με το wifi upload. Όντως, δοκίμασα δανεικό ρούτερ επάνω στη γραμμή και τα νούμερο είναι σωστά (4.8mbps)
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση που μπορώ να κάνω από τη μεριά μου στο ρούτερ (έχω root κωδικούς) για να διορθώσω το πρόβλημα, προτού μπλέξω με το support της vodafone 
Ενδεικτικά οι μετρήσεις μου μέσω ethernet και μέσω wifi αντίστοιχα

----------


## villager

> Καλησπέρα, 
> ....


Δοκίμασε ρυθμίσεις WiFi βάλε μόνο το πρότυπο N και ίσως άλλο κανάλι.

----------


## boui

> Δοκίμασε ρυθμίσεις WiFi βάλε μόνο το πρότυπο N και ίσως άλλο κανάλι.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το κανάλι το έχω αλλάξει ήδη από auto και δοκίμασα 2-3 διαφορετικά, δεν είδα διαφορά. Έβαλα μόνο το πρότυπο Ν μόλις, και είδα άνοδο στο download. Δυστυχώς το upload τα ίδια χάλια

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Φίλε μου στα 2.4GHz, βάλε channel width αυστηρά στα 20MHz 
Επίσης δοκίμασε μόνο ένα από τα τρία κανάλια: 1/6/11
Πρότυπο άσε το mixed(όλα)

----------


## boui

> Φίλε μου στα 2.4GHz, βάλε channel width αυστηρά στα 20MHz 
> Επίσης δοκίμασε μόνο ένα από τα τρία κανάλια: 1/6/11
> Πρότυπο άσε το mixed(όλα)


Στο 11 είμαι από τα κανάλια. Στα 20MHz το upload ανύπαρκτο λολ.



Το θέμα είναι έβαλα επάνω ένα παμπάλαιο ρούτερ της νοβα το H168N χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα από τις ρυθμίσεις του και τα νούμερα είναι αυτά.

----------


## villager

Κάνε του reset και σιγουρέψου ότι έχει το δικό του φορτιστή. Μετά πάλι ρυθμίσεις δοκιμές κ κανε μια δοκιμή off με το firewall μπας και... 

Μια ιδέα θα ήταν στο παλιό να απενεργοποίησεις το dhcp να του βάλεις μια σταθερή ip και mask τύπου 192.168.1.2 και με Lan καλώδιο σύνδεση στο zte και να χεις έτσι ως access point wifi το παλιό! Επίσης στο zte 267n να βάλεις εύρος dhcp να ξεκινά από 192.168.1.3

----------


## manospcistas

Το Η267Ν είχε και στην Cyta θέμα με το upload στο WiFi, το οποίο λύθηκε με firmware. Ζήτα αντικατάσταση, γιατί ίσως κάτι να μην πήγε καλά με το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## boui

> Το Η267Ν είχε και στην Cyta θέμα με το upload στο WiFi, το οποίο λύθηκε με firmware. Ζήτα αντικατάσταση, γιατί ίσως κάτι να μην πήγε καλά με το συγκεκριμένο.


Θα το κάνω, ευχαριστώ. Ελπίζω να μη με ταλαιπωρήσουν για να μου κάνουν την αλλαγή μόνο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάνε του reset και σιγουρέψου ότι έχει το δικό του φορτιστή. Μετά πάλι ρυθμίσεις δοκιμές κ κανε μια δοκιμή off με το firewall μπας και... 
> 
> Μια ιδέα θα ήταν στο παλιό να απενεργοποίησεις το dhcp να του βάλεις μια σταθερή ip και mask τύπου 192.168.1.2 και με Lan καλώδιο σύνδεση στο zte και να χεις έτσι ως access point wifi το παλιό! Επίσης στο zte 267n να βάλεις εύρος dhcp να ξεκινά από 192.168.1.3


Έχω δοκιμάσει σχεδόν τα πάντα firewall, reset , static ip . Δυστυχώς δεν αλλάζει τίποτα με τις δικές μου ρυθμίσεις. Οπότε πάμε για αλλαγή μάλλον. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## leechinspree

κάποιο Update σχετικά με το πως απενεργοποιώ το SecureDNS στο H267a ? επίσης μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως βάζω static ip ? έχω ένα περίεργο θέμα με τα loadings σε games , που αργούν να φορτώσουν τα Objects , σε ωρες αιχμής πολλές φόρες δεν μπορώ καν να μπω στο παιχνίδι.τσέκαρα στο resources monitor του task manager να δω τι συμβαίνει σε εκείνη την φάση και έχω αυτό το θέμα και βλέπω πως το download δεν ξεπερνάει τα 2-3mb/ps , βάζοντας VPN στα Loadings τραβάει 15-18mb/ps σαν αποτέλεσμα να φορτώνει κανονικά χωρίς προβλήματα , το ίδιο και αμα χρησιμοποιήσω tethering μεσώ κινητού (vodafone CU) στα loadings πιάνει κανονικά 15-18mb/ps. αλλαξα 3 ρουτερς (2 h267a) και 1 h300 , το firewall στο low το anti-hacking απενεργοποιημένο , δοκίμασα να ανοίξω κάποια ports που χρησιμοποιεί το game , δοκίμασα να βγάλω το G.INMP ,αλλά πάλι ιδια σκατά.Πέρα απο αυτό το θέμα η γραμμή τερματίζει απο θεμα ταχύτατης με ελάχιστα λαθοι (600 CRC σε 90 ωρες uptime).
Το Προφίλ γραμμής στην αρχή ήταν fast/interleaved 1/8 depth κ ζητησά αλλαγη σε fast/fast , για κάποιες μέρες λύθηκε το πρόβλημα αλλα ξανάρχισε ξανα

----------


## Kiriakos_ITTSB_EU

> επίσης μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως βάζω static ip ?


Την αγοράζεις, την πληρώνεις και την έχεις.

----------


## manospcistas

> Την αγοράζεις, την πληρώνεις και την έχεις.


Δεν νομίζω ότι εννοεί static IP στο Internet.

----------


## leechinspree

ναι βασικά εννοώ αυτήν την διαδικασία που περιγράφει πιο πάνω ο φίλος villager

----------


## jim_p

Φιλος μου με το παραπανω ρουτερ εχει ενα πολυ περιεργο προβλημα. Παρατηρησε χτες πως οταν αναβει τα φωτα του δωματιου, το ping στο παιχνιδι που παιζει αυξανεται κατακορυφα! Και μολις τα σβηνει ειναι σε κανονικα επιπεδα.
Αν παιζει ρολο, συνδεεται ασυρματα.

----------


## zeronero

Κάποιο ballast, powerline κτλ;

----------


## jim_p

Τι ειναι το ballast? Δεν ξερω αν εχει repeater, μιας και το σπιτι του ειναι διωροφο. Powerline σιγουρα δεν εχει.
Αν εχει, παιζει να δημιουργει αυτο το προβλημα?

----------


## zeronero

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_ballast

Έχουν αναφερθεί, φωτοκύτταρα, προβολείς κτλ. που μπορεί να επηρεάζουν τη σύνδεση.

----------


## jim_p

Δεν εχει τετοια πραγματα γενικα. Του ειπα να το ξανακοιταξει σημερα για να σιγουρευτει οτι δεν εινια απο το φως.

----------


## kostas1

Έχω συνδέσει το ZTE bridged και το routing το ανέλαβε το Asus Dsl-n17. Ένα καλώδιο φεύγει από το Lan1 του ZTE και πάει στο Wan του Asus. Δεν έχω όμως ZTE interface και αν συνδέσω κάποια lan του ZTE με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο του Asus ή του switch, πέφτει στο Asus το Internet. Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να μπαίνω στο interface του ZTE με το wireless δίκτυο του ασύρματα. Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι στο ZTE δεν αλλάζει η ημερομηνία και μένει πάντα στο 1970 (αυτό προφανώς γίνεται γιατί είναι bridged με το Asus) οπότε το voip δίνει στο τηλέφωνο του σπιτιού ημερομηνία 1970. Υπάρχει τρόπος να έχω σωστή ημερομηνία στο ZTE και άρα στο τηλέφωνο;

Παρακάτω οι ρυθμίσεις στο ASUS:

----------


## manospcistas

Μπορεί να ναι κι απ' τη ζέστη και να χω ζαλιστεί, αλλά το H267A δείχνει κάπου τα DHCP leases και τους clients που έχουμε συνδεδεμένους; Σε Η267Ν τους έβλεπα στο Home Network - LAN

----------


## zeronero

Θυμάμαι ότι τα έδειχνε κάπου στο network, αλλά επειδή δεν το έχω στην γραμμή πλέον δε μπορώ να δω ακριβώς πού. Θυμάμαι όμως ότι διαχώριζε τις συνδεδεμένες συσκευές σε wired και wireless.

----------


## azakosath

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
μόλις πήρα το εν λόγω ρούτερ με καινουργια σύνδεση Vodafone. Αυτό που διαπίστωσα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει στις ρυθμίσεις καρτέλα για το WPS, ώστε να μπορείς να το απενεργοποιήσεις. Για ποιο λόγο θα ρωτήσει κανείς. Βρήκα ότι το WPS στην μπάντα των 5G είναι ευαίσθητο σε επιθέσεις με γνωστά pins (τουλάχιστον την πρώτη φορά) και παρόλο που η λειτουργία του είναι με "push button". Προς το παρόν απλά την έχω απενεργοποιήσει (όχι ότι τη χρειάζομαι). Η 2.4G φαίνεται ασφαλής. Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω?

----------


## paanos

Δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι κάτι, είναι WPS με κουμπί. Ενεργοποίησε και τις 2 μπάντες.

----------


## sysyfos

Καλησπερα σε όλους,
εκανα αναβαθμιση γραμμης σε 50αρα και δεν μπορω να δω το ρουτερ μεσω το app της vodafone αλλά ουτε να κανω τεστ ταχύτητας. Το κουφό ειναι οτι μιλησα με vodafone και μου ειπε οτι κάποια ρουτερ δεν φαινονται στο app αν δεν φαινεται το δικος της ποιο φαίνεται?
Επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορω να συνδεσω ενα router tp-link και να εχω το vodafone μονο σαν modem.

----------


## paanos

Το ρουτερ γιατί θέλεις να το δεις; Τα στοιχεία WiFi είναι πολύ απλό να τα αλλάξεις και μέσα από το ρουτερ. 
Η εφαρμογή αρκετές φορές κολλάει, δες μήπως μπορείς να αλλάξεις τα στοιχεία μέσω του vodafone.gr.

Έλεγχο ταχύτητας μπορείς να κανεις κανονικά μέσα από την εφαρμογή, ή από μια άλλη εφαρμογή όπως το speedtest.com.

----------


## sysyfos

Δεν κανει ουτε ελεγχο ταχυτητας μεσω app τεσπα δεν ειναι κατι σημαντικο.Εχω το tp-link ac1200 μπορω να το βαλω μαζι με το zte να το εχω μονο σαν modem και ac12000 να κανει ολη την δουλεια?

----------


## paanos

Ναι, γίνεται αυτό. 
Δες στο θεμα αυτό που έχουν οδηγίες για το πως μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις το ZTE: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...SUS-DSL-AC87VG

----------


## azakosath

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, προς το παρόν ζόρισα λίγο την 2,4G με το reaver και έκλεισε το WPS (φαντάζομαι στο επόμενο reboot θα ανοίξει πάλι), στη 5G δεν θέλει να κλείσει με τίποτα, αλλά πλέον δεν επηρεάζεται από το pin...

----------


## jimger

Παιδιά εγώ έχω το h267a v1 σε vodafone onenet. Θέλω να πάρω το sip credentials. Δοκίμασα routerpassview και zte hack με ένα aes key που βρήκα και username: root
password: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987% (web interface). Τίποτα δεν δουλεύει. Παίζει με κάποιον τρόπο να μπορέσω να πάρω τα credentials?

----------


## aitos

> Παιδιά εγώ έχω το h267a v1 σε vodafone onenet. Θέλω να πάρω το sip credentials. Δοκίμασα routerpassview και zte hack με ένα aes key που βρήκα και username: root
> password: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987% (web interface). Τίποτα δεν δουλεύει. Παίζει με κάποιον τρόπο να μπορέσω να πάρω τα credentials?


to root δουλευει αλα πρπει να γραψεις ενα ενα οχι κοπυ παστε

----------


## NexTiN

Στο τελευταίο OneNet Firmware (V1.0.2_VDFS.1T17) οι κωδικοί που παίζουν είναι οι: *root* / *$Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!* . Εφόσον μπεις, τραβάς το configuration, ανοίγεις το routerpassview, στα Advanced Options βάζεις το Serial Number του CPE και μετά ανοίγεις το config.bin. Λογικά θα πρέπει να σου το κάνει decrypt. Εφόσον τελειώσεις, άλλαξε και το pass στον root χρήστη. Συνήθως, σε μελλοντικό Upgrade δεν αλλάζει και ας τον έχει αλλάξει η εταιρία στο νέο firmware. Τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου που έχει πάρει 3 συνολικά firmware από τότε που το έχω, έχει παραμείνει ο δικός μου κωδικός...

----------


## dimangelid

> Στο τελευταίο OneNet Firmware (V1.0.2_VDFS.1T17) οι κωδικοί που παίζουν είναι οι: *root* / *$Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!* . Εφόσον μπεις, τραβάς το configuration, ανοίγεις το routerpassview, στα Advanced Options βάζεις το Serial Number του CPE και μετά ανοίγεις το config.bin. Λογικά θα πρέπει να σου το κάνει decrypt. Εφόσον τελειώσεις, άλλαξε και το pass στον root χρήστη. Συνήθως, σε μελλοντικό Upgrade δεν αλλάζει και ας τον έχει αλλάξει η εταιρία στο νέο firmware. Τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου που έχει πάρει 3 συνολικά firmware από τότε που το έχω, έχει παραμείνει ο δικός μου κωδικός...


Είναι μέχρι να τον αλλάξουν με TR069. Αν θέλουν μπορούν, εκτός αν έχεις κλείσει το TR069  :Razz:

----------


## jimger

> Στο τελευταίο OneNet Firmware (V1.0.2_VDFS.1T17) οι κωδικοί που παίζουν είναι οι: *root* / *$Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!* . Εφόσον μπεις, τραβάς το configuration, ανοίγεις το routerpassview, στα Advanced Options βάζεις το Serial Number του CPE και μετά ανοίγεις το config.bin. Λογικά θα πρέπει να σου το κάνει decrypt. Εφόσον τελειώσεις, άλλαξε και το pass στον root χρήστη. Συνήθως, σε μελλοντικό Upgrade δεν αλλάζει και ας τον έχει αλλάξει η εταιρία στο νέο firmware. Τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου που έχει πάρει 3 συνολικά firmware από τότε που το έχω, έχει παραμείνει ο δικός μου κωδικός...


Thanks... Δούλεψε. Αν και διάβασα έναν οδηγό για sip credentials για fritz 7530 https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...48#post6974248 δεν το έχω καταφέρει να παίξει. Ξέρει κανείς σε Onenet ποιες είναι οι σωστές ρυθμίσεις? Βάζω ims.vodafone.gr αντί για ngn αλλά δεν....

----------


## ThReSh

> Thanks... Δούλεψε. Αν και διάβασα έναν οδηγό για sip credentials για fritz 7530 https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...48#post6974248 δεν το έχω καταφέρει να παίξει. Ξέρει κανείς σε Onenet ποιες είναι οι σωστές ρυθμίσεις? Βάζω ims.vodafone.gr αντί για ngn αλλά δεν....


Onenet Η267Α σε οικιακό προγραμμα? Σε μένα δεν δούλεψε ποτέ το VoIP, ότι ρυθμίσεις κι αν έκανα.  :Sad:

----------


## jimger

> Onenet Η267Α σε οικιακό προγραμμα? Σε μένα δεν δούλεψε ποτέ το VoIP, ότι ρυθμίσεις κι αν έκανα.


Ωχ... Τέτοια να μου λες... Ναι το έχω μέσω hrsmobile.gr

----------


## ThReSh

> Ωχ... Τέτοια να μου λες... Ναι το έχω μέσω hrsmobile.gr


Εννοώ σε οικιακό πρόγραμμα/πακέτο της Vodafone.

----------


## jimger

> Εννοώ σε οικιακό πρόγραμμα/πακέτο της Vodafone.


Είναι vodafone, αλλά νομίζω επαγγελματικό (Η hrs δίνει onenet). Δεν ξέρω τι παραλλαγές υπάρχουν

- - - Updated - - -




> Onenet Η267Α σε οικιακό προγραμμα? Σε μένα δεν δούλεψε ποτέ το VoIP, ότι ρυθμίσεις κι αν έκανα.


Εγώ κατάφερα και το έκανα πάντως (Πήρα κωδικούς από routerpassview κλπ) με οδηγίες του φίλου λίγο πιο πάνω (https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...78#post7069078)

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...39#post7069339

----------


## ThReSh

Ναι μπήκα κι εγώ με root pass, απλά ότι κι αν εβαζα manually δεν έκανε ποτέ register το VoIP του οικιακού πακέτου Vodafone στο Η267Α με OnetNet firmware.

----------


## jimger

> Ναι μπήκα κι εγώ με root pass, απλά ότι κι αν εβαζα manually δεν έκανε ποτέ register το VoIP του οικιακού πακέτου Vodafone στο Η267Α με OnetNet firmware.


Αν θες ρίξε μια ματια και στις άλλες ρυθμίσεις. Δηλαδή και το PPPoE με τα user κλπ (όχι dhcp σε εμένα) αλλά και το vlan id και vci/vpi. Άλλοι συνδιασμοί δεν μου έπαιξαν

Postara pics για τα ακριβή νούμερα

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν θες ρίξε μια ματια και στις άλλες ρυθμίσεις. Δηλαδή και το PPPoE με τα user κλπ (όχι dhcp σε εμένα) αλλά και το vlan id και vci/vpi. Άλλοι συνδιασμοί δεν μου έπαιξαν
> 
> Postara pics για τα ακριβή νούμερα


Πλέον πέρασα σε Wind, δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα.  :Sad:

----------


## jimger

> Πλέον πέρασα σε Wind, δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα.


Αα οκ fair. Βλακεία αυτό με τη wind πάντως.... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν δίνουν στοιχεία....

----------


## ThReSh

> Αα οκ fair. Βλακεία αυτό με τη wind πάντως.... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν δίνουν στοιχεία....


Δίνουν όμως Bridge Mode και PPPoE Passthrough.  :Smile:

----------


## dimangelid

> Αα οκ fair. Βλακεία αυτό με τη wind πάντως.... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν δίνουν στοιχεία....


Στοιχεία VoIP ή τα PPPoE credentials; Τα PPPoE credentials πάντως τα δίνουν, έχω κολλητό φίλο με Wind και τα έχει πάρει.

----------


## minas

Σε εταιρικά δίνουν και VoIP, αλλά για τους υπόλοιπους δεν...

----------


## jimger

> Δίνουν όμως Bridge Mode και PPPoE Passthrough.


PPPoE είναι για να κάνει τη σύνδεση το όποιο router δίνουν αλλά να χρησιμοποιηθεί απλά ως modem και δικό σου router να κάνει τη σύνδεση για την IP κλπ σωστά? Το ζήτημα είναι όμως ότι ακόμα και έτσι για voip θέλεις το router τους και να βγάλεις τηλεφωνία από fxs σωστά?

----------


## ThReSh

> PPPoE είναι για να κάνει τη σύνδεση το όποιο router δίνουν αλλά να χρησιμοποιηθεί απλά ως modem και δικό σου router να κάνει τη σύνδεση για την IP κλπ σωστά? Το ζήτημα είναι όμως ότι ακόμα και έτσι για voip θέλεις το router τους και να βγάλεις τηλεφωνία από fxs σωστά?


Yeap.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιοι θέλουν να έχουν μια συσκευή, αλλά προσωπικά με ορίζοντα το FTTH που θα έχουμε αναγκαστικά ΟΝΤ και δεν πρόκειται να μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάποιο aftermarket δικό μας, προτιμώ να έχω την δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιω ως σκέτο modem+voip αυτό του παρόχοου και να έχω από πίσω δικό μου σκέτο router + access points ώστε όταν έρθει το FTTH να μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω κι εκεί και να μην πάει "στράφι" η λειτουργία του "modem".

----------


## jimger

> Yeap.
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιοι θέλουν να έχουν μια συσκευή, αλλά προσωπικά με ορίζοντα το FTTH που θα έχουμε αναγκαστικά ΟΝΤ και δεν πρόκειται να μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάποιο aftermarket δικό μας, προτιμώ να έχω την δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιω ως σκέτο modem+voip αυτό του παρόχοου και να έχω από πίσω δικό μου σκέτο router + access points ώστε όταν έρθει το FTTH να μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω κι εκεί και να μην πάει "στράφι" η λειτουργία του "modem".


Ισχύει... Χθες χάρηκα γιατί βρήκα τρόπο να κάνω ένα Fritz 7530 που πήρα  να παίξει απευθείας σε vodafone και επιτέλους να βγάλω το oxygen + ένα 3370 (νομίζω) που είχα. Τώρα αν πάμε σε FTTH σε κάποια φάση, βλέπω ότι πάω πάλι σε εξοπλπισμό παρόχου και το παλιό fritz γιατί το 7530 δεν έχει και suuport για κανονική τηλεφωνία....

----------


## deanoh7

Όπως έγραψε ο ThReSh, κι εγώ απ’ την ώρα που συνδέθηκα με Inalan (FTTH), επειδή το ρούτερ που δίνουν (HUAWEI HG8546M) έχει μια πόρτα για τηλέφωνο VoIP και φυσικά είναι κλειδωμένη αφού δεν έχω υπηρεσία τηλεφώνου απ’ αυτούς, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το ZXHN H267A που είχα από Voda, για να το συνδέσω πάνω στο HUAWEI με DMZ mode και πάνω σ’ αυτό το τηλέφωνο, τον συναγερμό και κάνει όλο το routing.  Αυτό επίσης διευκολύνει στο ότι έχω και άλλες τρεις 1Gbit πόρτες ελεύθερες πάνω στο ZTE, αντίθετα με το HUAWEI, που οι άλλες τρεις είναι 100άρες και τέλος, το ZTE έχει και καλύτερο Wi Fi.

----------


## rafa1919

Μάγκας!

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

Καλησπέρα κύριοι , έκανα και εγώ αναβάθμιση σε VDSl , παρακάτω τα στοιχεία από το router , υπάρχει κάτι που θα μπορούσε να ρυθμιστεί ώστε να πάμε σε κάτι καλύτερο όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα; 

Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 3386/19830 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 3370/25420 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 6.2/6.3 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 7/19.4 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 6.5/12.9 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/8 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 4/4 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 45 h 29 min 55 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 32/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 25/18514

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα κύριοι , έκανα και εγώ αναβάθμιση σε VDSl , παρακάτω τα στοιχεία από το router , υπάρχει κάτι που θα μπορούσε να ρυθμιστεί ώστε να πάμε σε κάτι καλύτερο όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα; 
> 
> Link Status Up 
> Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 3386/19830 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 3370/25420 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 6.2/6.3 dB 
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 7/19.4 dB 
> Output Power(Up/Down) 6.5/12.9 dBm 
> ...


Από το Attenuation φαίνεται ότι η απόστασή σου από την καμπίνα είναι περίπου 1300 μέτρα. Οπότε δεν μου φαίνεται παράλογος ο συγχρονισμός σου. Ειδικά αν το δίκτυο από το σπίτι σου ως την καμπίνα είναι όλο εναέριο.

Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση με εσένα (απόσταση από την καμπίνα 1300 μέτρα, εναέριο όλο το δίκτυο ως την καμπίνα. Η καλωδίωση ακολουθεί ακριβώς τον δρόμο οπότε το μήκος της καλωδίωσης είναι το ίδιο) , συγχρονίζει στα 20Mbps . Εκεί βέβαια δεν δίνουν 50αρα, είναι 24αρα από την καμπίνα αλλά με προφίλ VDSL. Εκεί είχαν τουλάχιστον από το 2009 ONU γιατί η απόσταση (από τον δρόμο, η καλωδίωση μπορεί να είναι και παραπάνω) από το αστικό κέντρο της περιοχής είναι τουλάχιστον 7 χιλιόμετρα.

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

> Από το Attenuation φαίνεται ότι η απόστασή σου από την καμπίνα είναι περίπου 1300 μέτρα. Οπότε δεν μου φαίνεται παράλογος ο συγχρονισμός σου. Ειδικά αν το δίκτυο από το σπίτι σου ως την καμπίνα είναι όλο εναέριο.
> 
> Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση με εσένα (απόσταση από την καμπίνα 1300 μέτρα, εναέριο όλο το δίκτυο ως την καμπίνα. Η καλωδίωση ακολουθεί ακριβώς τον δρόμο οπότε το μήκος της καλωδίωσης είναι το ίδιο) , συγχρονίζει στα 20Mbps . Εκεί βέβαια δεν δίνουν 50αρα, είναι 24αρα από την καμπίνα αλλά με προφίλ VDSL. Εκεί είχαν τουλάχιστον από το 2009 ONU γιατί η απόσταση (από τον δρόμο, η καλωδίωση μπορεί να είναι και παραπάνω) από το αστικό κέντρο της περιοχής είναι τουλάχιστον 7 χιλιόμετρα.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## anonis

Λοιπόν... Έβαλα vodafone 100αρα. Μου έφεραν αυτό το ρουτερ. Το σύνδεσα και μετά από κάποια ώρα πήρα σήμα. Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ και με ταχύτητα πολύ καλή. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι όταν προσπαθώ να αλλάξω dns. Αλλάζω αλλά πάντα μου βγάζει σαν primary dns fe80::1 που είναι η LAN IPv6 Address και σαν δεύτερη το 1.1.1.1... Τι μπορώ να κάνω ρε παιδιά;

----------


## mpaoboud

πρεπει να κλεισεις το ipv6 απο τη καρτελα Management & Diagnosis και IPv6 Switch να το κανεις off η διαφορετικα απο τη καρτελα Local Network lan ipv6 DHCPv6 Server να το κανεις Manual και ναβαλεις εκει τους αντιστοιχους dns gia ipv6 της 2606:4700:4700::1111,2606:4700:4700::1001.

----------


## anonis

> πρεπει να κλεισεις το ipv6 απο τη καρτελα Management & Diagnosis και IPv6 Switch να το κανεις off η διαφορετικα απο τη καρτελα Local Network lan ipv6 DHCPv6 Server να το κανεις Manual και ναβαλεις εκει τους αντιστοιχους dns gia ipv6 της 2606:4700:4700::1111,2606:4700:4700::1001.


Δεν με αφήνει να το κλείσω. Το ειχα δει και μου το έχει γκριζαρισμένο. Το δεύτερο που προτείνεις το έχω κάνει κι αυτό. Άλλη ιδέα; Σε ευχαριστώ.

- - - Updated - - -

Στο dns test μου βγάζει αυτό

----------


## mpaoboud

> Δεν με αφήνει να το κλείσω. Το ειχα δει και μου το έχει γκριζαρισμένο. Το δεύτερο που προτείνεις το έχω κάνει κι αυτό. Άλλη ιδέα; Σε ευχαριστώ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στο dns test μου βγάζει αυτό


για να το κλεισεις πρεπει να μπεις με κωδικους root, αν κοιταξεις το αναφερουν σε αλλα ποστ εδω πως του βρισκεις για δοκιμασε και user:root psw: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987% που εχω εγω να δεις αν κανουν

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

> για να το κλεισεις πρεπει να μπεις με κωδικους root, αν κοιταξεις το αναφερουν σε αλλα ποστ εδω πως του βρισκεις για δοκιμασε και user:root psw: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987% που εχω εγω να δεις αν κανουν


Τα δοκίμασα και εγώ , δουλεύουν κανονικα.

----------


## anonis

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. Θα το δοκιμάσω την Δευτέρα γιατί είμαι εκτός. Δηλαδή άμα έχεις ipv4 και ipv6 ο μόνος τρόπος να αλλάξεις επιτυχώς dns ειναι είναι κλείνοντας ipv6;

----------


## blackcoatman

Μου έδωσαν πρόσφατα αυτό το ρουτερ από Vodafone επειδή είχα συχνές αποσυνδέσεις με το H300s. Δούλευε μια χαρά, αλλά όταν έκανα αναβάθμιση σε 100Mb το upload έπιανε το πολύ τα 5.6Mbit ενώ στις πληροφορίες έλεγε οτι κλείδωνε όπως έπρεπε στα 10-11. Γύρισα στο H300s και πιάνει τα 10 κανονικά. Τι λέτε οτι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## geoav

> Μου έδωσαν πρόσφατα αυτό το ρουτερ από Vodafone επειδή είχα συχνές αποσυνδέσεις με το H300s. Δούλευε μια χαρά, αλλά όταν έκανα αναβάθμιση σε 100Mb το upload έπιανε το πολύ τα 5.6Mbit ενώ στις πληροφορίες έλεγε οτι κλείδωνε όπως έπρεπε στα 10-11. Γύρισα στο H300s και πιάνει τα 10 κανονικά. Τι λέτε οτι μπορεί να φταίει;


Οταν αναβαθμισα εγω σε 100 απο 50 και ειχα αυτο το router πανω ειχα θεματα με τη σταθεροτητα και με την ανωτατη ταχυτητα. Εβαλα το Η300s και σταθεροποιηθηκε αρκετα και ψηλοτερα αλλα και παλι δεν επιανε το μαξ της γραμμης παρα το οτι ειχα φροντισει την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση και εκανε και μερικα restarts . Μετα εβαλα πανω το AVM 7530 και βρηκα την υγεια μου.
Στα 50 νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετα καλο. Στα 100 νομιζω δεν τα βγαζει περα απ'οσα ειδα . Το γιατι δεν το ξερω

----------


## galotzas

> Μου έδωσαν πρόσφατα αυτό το ρουτερ από Vodafone επειδή είχα συχνές αποσυνδέσεις με το H300s. Δούλευε μια χαρά, αλλά όταν έκανα αναβάθμιση σε 100Mb το upload έπιανε το πολύ τα 5.6Mbit ενώ στις πληροφορίες έλεγε οτι κλείδωνε όπως έπρεπε στα 10-11. Γύρισα στο H300s και πιάνει τα 10 κανονικά. Τι λέτε οτι μπορεί να φταίει;


Wan
dsl modulation

 Και κανε disable το  g.inp

Απλα πρεπει να μπεις με κωδικους root

----------


## ThReSh

> Μου έδωσαν πρόσφατα αυτό το ρουτερ από Vodafone επειδή είχα συχνές αποσυνδέσεις με το H300s. Δούλευε μια χαρά, αλλά όταν έκανα αναβάθμιση σε 100Mb το upload έπιανε το πολύ τα 5.6Mbit ενώ στις πληροφορίες έλεγε οτι κλείδωνε όπως έπρεπε στα 10-11. Γύρισα στο H300s και πιάνει τα 10 κανονικά. Τι λέτε οτι μπορεί να φταίει;


Νομίζω bug του G.INP με το συγκεκριμένο ΖΤΕ. Είτε θα το κάνεις disable χάνοντας τα ms latency που κέρδισες εξαιτίας του για να έχεις κανονικό upload, είτε θα έχεις το H300s που δουλεύει σωστά.

----------


## galotzas

> Νομίζω bug του G.INP με το συγκεκριμένο ΖΤΕ. Είτε θα το κάνεις disable χάνοντας τα ms latency που κέρδισες εξαιτίας του για να έχεις κανονικό upload, είτε θα έχεις το H300s που δουλεύει σωστά.


Μα δεν δουλευει σωστα απο εκει ξεκινανε ολα.
Την μιση μερα το ping διπλασιαζεται και το download παει 50 απο 100.
Επιβεβαιωμενο bug απο τεχνικο εστω για καποιες καμπινες

----------


## ThReSh

> Μα δεν δουλευει σωστα απο εκει ξεκινανε ολα.
> Την μιση μερα το ping διπλασιαζεται και το download παει 50 απο 100.
> Επιβεβαιωμενο bug απο τεχνικο εστω για καποιες καμπινες


Yeah και το τραγικό είναι ότι άρχισε πάλι να το δίνει κανονικά ενώ είχε σταματήσει, αλλά υποθέτω ότι δεν έχει όρεξη να βγάλει νέο firmware.

----------


## NexTiN

Στις καμπίνες Voda υπάρχει προσωρινό "workaround" προφίλ που το διορθώνει (θα πρέπει να πέσεις σε άτομο που να ξέρει πως να το βάλει), μέχρι να έρθει νέο Firmware από την ΖΤΕ, μιας και έχουν εντοπίσει το Bug...

----------


## aitos

> Μα δεν δουλευει σωστα απο εκει ξεκινανε ολα.
> Την μιση μερα το ping διπλασιαζεται και το download παει 50 απο 100.
> Επιβεβαιωμενο bug απο τεχνικο εστω για καποιες καμπινες


και μενα μου απορυθμισε την γραμη  ....εβαλα παλι το 300

----------


## blackcoatman

> Wan
> dsl modulation
> 
>  Και κανε disable το  g.inp
> 
> Απλα πρεπει να μπεις με κωδικους root


Σε λατρεύω, ολα ΟΚ τώρα (οκ το ping ανέβηκε λίγο αλλά δεν με νοιάζει τόσο). Ευτυχώς έπαιξε ο root κωδικός που βρήκα. Δεν ήταν επιλογή να γυρίσω στο H300s, το δοκίμασα βασικά για κάποιες ώρες και μου έκανε όπως περίμενα αρκετές αποσυνδέσεις (ήταν και ο λόγος που μου έστειλαν μετά το ZTE, "γνωστό πρόβλημα με το H300 που υπερφορτώνεται και κάνει επανεκιννήσεις").

----------


## hellenicsun

Μου έστειλαν αυτό το router σε αντικατάσταση του H300s και τώρα είμαι -100MB στη σύνδεση Down. 

WTF?

----------


## zeronero

Έχεις 200/20?
Το 267Α δεν υποστηρίζει το 35b, για αυτό και το κουτσούρεμα.
Έπρεπε να το προσέξουν αυτό πριν σου το στείλουν...

----------


## hellenicsun

> Έχεις 200/20?
> Το 267Α δεν υποστηρίζει το 35b, για αυτό και το κουτσούρεμα.
> Έπρεπε να το προσέξουν αυτό πριν σου το στείλουν...


Ναι, αυτή τη ταχύτητα έχω. Στο UP είμαι εντάξει.

Τι καλά  :Laughing:

----------


## anonis

Λοιπόν... Εντάξει με την αλλαγή dns. Εντάξει και με την ταχύτητα στο upload. Μου κάνει όμως κάτι τρελά και από 100 μου πέφτει στο 5 περίπου και θέλει επανεκκίνηση το router για να συνέλθει. Έχει κανείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## brainshaker

Καλησπέρα έχω το h267A. Έχω vodafone one net. Έχω μπει με root έχω πάρει backup τα settings το άνοιξα με το routerpassview, χρειάστικε το serial για να μπει. Όλα καλα μέχρι εδώ μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος ποια ακριβώς πρέπει να κοιτάξω για τα credential του voip? Πως ακριβώς το γράφει? Σκέφτομαι για να αγοράσω καποιο Modem router με voip για το fritz 7530 έτσι ωστε να καταργήσω τελείως το h267. Το έχει κάνεις κάποιος με vodafone one net?

----------


## zeronero

Αναζήτησε τις παρακάτω γραμμές:



```
<DM name="AuthUserName" val="sip:*********@ngn.hol.net"/>
<DM name="AuthPassword" val="**********"/>
```

Στα * θα είναι τα username και password.

Ενδεχομένως σε εσένα με onenet να μην είναι @ngn.hol.net αλλά κάτι άλλο.

----------


## ditheo

είναι ims.vodafone.gr που αν πας να το κανεις resolv σε στελνει σε μια SOA εγγραφή adr-dnse1.ngn.hol.net.  Μέχρι εκεί έφτασα και δεν μπορώ να προχωρήσω... Όποιος βρει σε ποιες ip κάνει resolv ο sip server ας το γράψει...

----------


## jimger

> Καλησπέρα έχω το h267A. Έχω vodafone one net. Έχω μπει με root έχω πάρει backup τα settings το άνοιξα με το routerpassview, χρειάστικε το serial για να μπει. Όλα καλα μέχρι εδώ μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος ποια ακριβώς πρέπει να κοιτάξω για τα credential του voip? Πως ακριβώς το γράφει? Σκέφτομαι για να αγοράσω καποιο Modem router με voip για το fritz 7530 έτσι ωστε να καταργήσω τελείως το h267. Το έχει κάνεις κάποιος με vodafone one net?


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...39#post7069339
Για κωδικό τηλεφωνίας πάρε τον "AuthPassword" val" αφού ψάξεις τον αριθμό σου π.χ. 21060...   (Αυτό για το Internet number registeration)

Για το vlan id ΚΛπ θες το Password από τα πεδία που έχουν το vfuser- ...

Checkαρε το παραπάνω link. Το έβαλα πριν κανα μήνα στο 7530. Παίζει σωστά προς το παρόν. Επιτέλους ξεφορτώθηκα το oxygen και το zte

----------


## mondeo

Τα Fritz σε Voda δεν παίρνουν αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις όπως σε ΟΤΕ;

----------


## zeronero

Μόνο για το internet, όχι για την τηλεφωνία. Αλλά είναι πολύ εύκολο να περάσεις την τηλεφωνία εάν ξέρεις κωδικούς (στα οικιακά προγράμματα).

----------


## mondeo

Έχω OneNet και το Router Pass View δεν μου δείχνει τίποτα παρόλο που χρησιμοποιώ το S/N.
Κάνω κάτι λάθος;

Edit1:

Με άλλον υπολογιστή άνοιξε κανονικά και βρήκα Sip user - pass.
Δεν μπορώ να βρω το pass του intranet της Voda (Vlan 838 Ip 10.xx.xx.xx)

Που το βρίσκουμε;

Edit2:

Άκυρο το βρήκα.

----------


## dimangelid

> Έχω OneNet και το Router Pass View δεν μου δείχνει τίποτα παρόλο που χρησιμοποιώ το S/N.
> Κάνω κάτι λάθος;
> 
> Edit1:
> 
> Με άλλον υπολογιστή άνοιξε κανονικά και βρήκα Sip user - pass.
> Δεν μπορώ να βρω το pass του intranet της Voda (Vlan 838 Ip 10.xx.xx.xx)
> 
> Που το βρίσκουμε;
> ...


Κανονικά δεν πρέπει να έχει username και κωδικό για το vlan id της τηλεφωνίας. Απλά το βγάζεις σε μια συγκεκριμένη θύρα LAN και ότι συσκευή κουμπώσεις εκεί, θα πρέπει να πάρει ip από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο της Vodafone.

----------


## mondeo

Έχει.
Συνδέεται στο intranet και μετά κάνει registration η τηλεφωνία με τα sip credentials.
Τη Δευτέρα θα έχω ένα 7530 και θα τα δοκιμάσω.

Ερώτηση προς τους Fritz fans:
Sip Trunk παίρνουν;

----------


## dimangelid

> Έχει.
> Συνδέεται στο intranet και μετά κάνει registration η τηλεφωνία με τα sip credentials.
> Τη Δευτέρα θα έχω ένα 7530 και θα τα δοκιμάσω.
> 
> Ερώτηση προς τους Fritz fans:
> Sip Trunk παίρνουν;


Καθαρά για το register της τηλεφωνίας σίγουρα υπάρχουν credentials. Το ότι θέλει credentials και για το VLAN ID της τηλεφωνίας, πρώτη φορά το ακούω!

SIP Trunk εννοείς να κάνεις εσύ register πάνω στο fritz ή να κάνει κάπου register Το fritz; Και τα δύο γίνονται πάντως.

----------


## mondeo

Πάνω στο Fritz όπως φτιάχνουν από Voda πάνω στα Oxygen - Aethra και μετά εμείς ρετζιστράρουμε πάνω τους SIP Trunk από Asterisk.
Βέβαια αν ρίξουμε το 838 σε συγκεκριμένη Ethernet θα μπορούσε μετά να ρετζιστράρει ο Asterisk κατ' ευθείαν στη Voda μέσω δεύτερης ethernet βέβαια.

----------


## dimangelid

> Πάνω στο Fritz όπως φτιάχνουν από Voda πάνω στα Oxygen - Aethra και μετά εμείς ρετζιστράρουμε πάνω τους SIP Trunk από Asterisk.
> Βέβαια αν ρίξουμε το 838 σε συγκεκριμένη Ethernet θα μπορούσε μετά να ρετζιστράρει ο Asterisk κατ' ευθείαν στη Voda μέσω δεύτερης ethernet βέβαια.


Το καλύτερο είναι να βάλεις τον Asterisk να κάνει register κατευθείαν πάνω στην Vodafone. Σε περίπτωση που σου σκάσει το trunk, δεν θα έχεις να κάνεις debug δυο μηχανήματα (Asterisk και Fritz) αλλά μόνο ένα (Asterisk) . Από την στιγμή που έχεις τα SIP Credentials της τηλεφωνίας, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να κάνει το Fritz register στην Vodafone και μετά εσύ πάνω στο Fritz.

----------


## mondeo

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## mondeo

Από χθες λοιπόν "ζει" στη γραμμή το Fritz!Box 7530.
Εκπληκτικό μηχάνημα.
Όλα παίζουν άψογα.

----------


## dimangelid

Βρήκα χθες σε ανακύκλωση ηλεκτρικών συσκευών το modem/router του τίτλου. Στο αυτοκόλλητο λέει ότι κατασκευάστηκε τον Μάιο του 2021, του κουτιού δηλαδή.

Το βάζω στο ρεύμα (με τροφοδοτικό 12v/2,5a) , ανάβει το POWER αλλά δεν προχωράει παρακάτω και δεν δουλεύουν ούτε οι ethernet. Ανά κάποια δευτερόλεπτα, ανάβει στιγμιαία το λαμπάκι BROADBAND και όλα τα λαμπάκια των θυρών ethernet και συνεχίζει στην ίδια λούπα όση ώρα και να το αφήσω με ρεύμα.

Δοκίμασα να το συνδέσω με την γραμμή μου μπας και συγχρονίζει, αλλά όπως περίμενα δεν κάνει τίποτα.

Το ξεβίδωσα και οπτικά δεν φαίνεται να είναι κάτι καμένο ή σκασμένος κάποιος πυκνωτής.

Δοκίμασα επίσης να κρατήσω πατημένο το reset και να το βάλω εκείνη την στιγμή στο ρεύμα, τίποτα. Δοκίμασα και άλλα 2 τροφοδοτικά, τίποτα.

Έχει κανείς ιδέα αν υπάρχει τρόπος να το συνεφέρω;

----------


## jkoukos

Δοκίμασε το recovery image, αλλά μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα σοβαρό.

----------


## dimangelid

> Δοκίμασε το recovery image, αλλά μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα σοβαρό.


Έχεις πρόχειρο κάποιο link για το image και την διαδικασία; Δεν με νοιάζει να παραμείνει το firmware της Vodafone, αρκεί να έχω root πρόσβαση και να μην έχουν ξηλώσει λειτουργίες.

----------


## gacp

Και το firmware της Vodafone να βρισκόταν δεν πιστεύω ότι θα κατάφερνες κάτι. Πολύ πιθανών να έχει πρόβλημα το bootloader κομμάτι οπότε είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να το επαναφέρεις. Θα πρέπει να βρεθεί το booloader (ένα ΒΙΝ αρχείο), το image, σειριακή πρόσβαση με Jtag κλπ, όλα αυτά στην περίπτωση που έχει βλάβη στο τσιπάκι eprom που είναι και το ποιο πιθανό. Μάλλον το επιστρέφεις.

----------


## jkoukos

> Έχεις πρόχειρο κάποιο link για το image και την διαδικασία; Δεν με νοιάζει να παραμείνει το firmware της Vodafone, αρκεί να έχω root πρόσβαση και να μην έχουν ξηλώσει λειτουργίες.


Άσε, μπέρδεψα τα θέματα. Σήμερα κατάλαβα το λάθος μου.
Χθες είχα ανοικτά μερικά tab και σε ένα από αυτά διάβαζα για θέμα του Fritz 7390 και μετά μπερδεύτηκα με το δικό σου μήνυμα θεωρώντας ότι αναφέρεσαι στην ίδια συσκευή.

----------


## brainshaker

> Αναζήτησε τις παρακάτω γραμμές:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <DM name="AuthUserName" val="sip:*********@ngn.hol.net"/>
> <DM name="AuthPassword" val="**********"/>
> ```
> 
> ...






> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...39#post7069339
> Για κωδικό τηλεφωνίας πάρε τον "AuthPassword" val" αφού ψάξεις τον αριθμό σου π.χ. 21060...   (Αυτό για το Internet number registeration)
> 
> Για το vlan id ΚΛπ θες το Password από τα πεδία που έχουν το vfuser- ...
> 
> Checkαρε το παραπάνω link. Το έβαλα πριν κανα μήνα στο 7530. Παίζει σωστά προς το παρόν. Επιτέλους ξεφορτώθηκα το oxygen και το zte


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ θα τα κοιτάξω.

----------


## kmpatra

Χτες βραδυ μετα τις 12 έκανε ενα restart το ρουτερ και υποπτεύομαι οτι έπαιξε firmware update. To 

```
$Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%
```

 στο root βλέπω τώρα ότι δεν παίζει. Η έκδοση του ρουτερ τωρα ειναι  
Hardware Version V1.0.2
Software Version V1.0.2_VDFT20
Boot Version V1.0.2 
πριν δεν θυμαμαι τι ειχε, παραπισω καποιος ειχε VDFT17 
σε σας τι παιζει, αλλαξαν οι κωδικοι root και το version?

----------


## mondeo

Δεν γνωρίζω, το άλλαξα με ένα Fritz!Box 7530.
Πριν είχα τα data σε bridge οπότε λογικά πάλι δεν θα έπαιρνε αναβάθμιση.

----------


## galotzas

Εμενα εχει

ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

> Καλησπέρα κύριοι , έκανα και εγώ αναβάθμιση σε VDSl , παρακάτω τα στοιχεία από το router , υπάρχει κάτι που θα μπορούσε να ρυθμιστεί ώστε να πάμε σε κάτι καλύτερο όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα; 
> 
> Link Status Up 
> Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 3386/19830 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 3370/25420 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 6.2/6.3 dB 
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 7/19.4 dB 
> Output Power(Up/Down) 6.5/12.9 dBm 
> ...


Τα πάνω στατιστικά ήταν όταν η γραμμή δούλευε άψογα 

Τα κάτω είναι έχοντας πρόβλημα

VDSL2_Vectoring 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 418/24823 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 419/30332 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 6/6.1 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 30/30.3 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 0.4/12.7 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) N/A 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 0/8 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0.5/4 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 0 h 52 min 46 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 1/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 28/13278

Πήρα την Vodafone και θα στείλουν τεχνικό στο χώρο , τι λέτε τα έπαιξε το router ; σχεδόν 1 μήνα το έχω.

- - - Updated - - -

Μου είπαν ότι δεν μου άλλαξαν το προφίλ (αφού κάτι τέτοιο φάνηκε) λέτε να κάνανε κανένα firmware όπως ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω και έχουμε γλέντια τώρα ;

----------


## ny_

> Τα πάνω στατιστικά ήταν όταν η γραμμή δούλευε άψογα 
> 
> Τα κάτω είναι έχοντας πρόβλημα
> 
> VDSL2_Vectoring 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 418/24823 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 419/30332 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 6/6.1 dB 
> Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 30/30.3 dB 
> ...


FW Update δεν εχει γινει σιγουρα στο συγκεκριμενο, τσεκαρισμενο...
Γενικα ειναι "ξεχασμενο" απο τον θεο σε αυτον το τομεα.. Κατι αλλο θα παιζει με την γραμμη σου. Δεν εχεις καποιο αλλο ρουτερ να δοκιμασεις αν σου κανει τα ιδια? Κανενα reset δοκιμασες?

Ελπιζω συντονα να λυθει το προβλημα σου!

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

> FW Update δεν εχει γινει σιγουρα στο συγκεκριμενο, τσεκαρισμενο...
> Γενικα ειναι "ξεχασμενο" απο τον θεο σε αυτον το τομεα.. Κατι αλλο θα παιζει με την γραμμη σου. Δεν εχεις καποιο αλλο ρουτερ να δοκιμασεις αν σου κανει τα ιδια? Κανενα reset δοκιμασες?
> 
> Ελπιζω συντονα να λυθει το προβλημα σου!


Λοιπόν και με το προηγούμενο router που είχα έχω τα ίδια στατιστικά

- - - Updated - - -

Update δοκίμασα και 2ο καλώδιο από τηλεφωνική γραμμή προς router με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα ping 18ms ενώ είχα 8ms , πραγματική ταχύτητα γύρω στα 18 ενώ τώρα είναι γύρω στα 7 με τα παραπάνω στατιστικά

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Μήπως παίζει μονοπολο;
Έχεις σχεδόν ίδια εξασθένηση up/down αν πρόσεξα καλά..
Μήπως κάπου κάποια ένωση δε πατάει καλά;

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

> Μήπως παίζει μονοπολο;
> Έχεις σχεδόν ίδια εξασθένηση up/down αν πρόσεξα καλά..
> Μήπως κάπου κάποια ένωση δε πατάει καλά;


Εδώ τα στατιστικά μετά από αλλαγή του καλωδίου 

Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 422/23314 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 422/23315 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 5.9/8.2 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 30/30.9 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 0.4/12.6 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) N/A 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 0/8 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0.5/4 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 0 h 30 min 49 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 17/39114

Όταν λες κάποια ένωση δεν πατάει καλά ;

- - - Updated - - -




> Μήπως παίζει μονοπολο;
> Έχεις σχεδόν ίδια εξασθένηση up/down αν πρόσεξα καλά..
> Μήπως κάπου κάποια ένωση δε πατάει καλά;


Να ήταν μόνο αυτό , το data path είναι N/A ενώ πριν ήταν Fast/Interleaved. Εντωμεταξύ reset /restart και έχω ΠΑΝΤΑ τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά , το απόγευμα που ήρθα σερνόταν , ήταν χειρότερα δηλαδή ,τράβηξα reset και κάπως ανέβηκε αλλά μετά όσα reset έχουν γίνει /δοκιμές δεν ανεβαίνει.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Εσύ έκανες την αλλαγή του καλωδίου;
Από πού έως πού; (πχ κουτί διακλάδωσης έως πρίζα)

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

> Εσύ έκανες την αλλαγή του καλωδίου;
> Από πού έως πού; (πχ κουτί διακλάδωσης έως πρίζα)


Πρίζα ---> router.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Δε κάνεις ένα άνοιγμα τη πρίζα να δεις μήπως έχει βγει κάποιο καλώδιο;
Άσε επίσης μόνο συνδεδεμένο το ζεύγος που έρχεται από έξω, τίποτα άλλο
Τέλος το καλώδιο από τη πρίζα μέχρι το ρούτερ να είναι μικρού μήκους ( <2 μέτρα), επειδή είναι προεκτάσεως.., μη έχεις βάλει δηλαδή 5-10 μέτρα τέτοιο..

----------


## agka8l

επειδη αναφερθηκε παραπάνω , t14 φοράνε τα οικιακά , τ17 φοράνε τα onenet.

Ερώτηση , το τσέχικο εχει καταίβει απο το site της 02? δεν το βλεπω πλεων καπου , ειχα νομίζω τ10 ή τ11( το βγαλα προσωρινά  γιατι εκανε ρεμπουτ κάποιες φορές οταν έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο) , εχει βγει κάτι νεότερο?

----------


## kosath

> επειδη αναφερθηκε παραπάνω , t14 φοράνε τα οικιακά , τ17 φοράνε τα onenet.
> 
> Ερώτηση , το τσέχικο εχει καταίβει απο το site της 02? δεν το βλεπω πλεων καπου , ειχα νομίζω τ10 ή τ11( το βγαλα προσωρινά  γιατι εκανε ρεμπουτ κάποιες φορές οταν έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο) , εχει βγει κάτι νεότερο?


Το έχω αποσύρει προσωρινά αλλά νομίζω βγήκε Τ12 ή 14. Το έχω κατεβασμέν

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

Έτσι για την ιστορία τελικά είχα πρόβλημα στη καλωδίωση του σπιτιού το οποίο επιλύθηκε 

VDSL2_Vectoring 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 5639/39151 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 8731/49880 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 10.7/6.5 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 6.8/18.6 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 6.6/13.9 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/8 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 4/4 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 0 h 32 min 26 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/2 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/43295

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Τι θέμα είχες τελικά;
Μήπως έχεις ακόμα παράλληλα;

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

> Τι θέμα είχες τελικά;
> Μήπως έχεις ακόμα παράλληλα;


Τώρα έχω disconnects :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Τώρα έχω disconnects


Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής επανήλθαν 

Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 5639/38577 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 8710/49048 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 10.6/6.3 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 7.2/18.9 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 6.7/13.9 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/8 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 4/4 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 0 h 13 min 48 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/13750

Τώρα έχω μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα σε σχέση με πριν όμως έχω disconnects κάποια μαλακία παίζει στην καλωδίωση του σπιτιού τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή,  αυτές τις ταχύτητες δεν τις έχω πιάσει με το καινούργιο router που μου δώσανε ,έβαλα για δοκιμή το προηγούμενο και πιάνω διαστημικές ταχύτητες.

- - - Updated - - -

Εκτός αν τερματίζει η γραμμή μου και για σταθερότητα πρέπει να με κλειδώσουν χαμηλότερα.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Πόσες πρίζες έχεις στο σπίτι;
Μήπως κάπου σε κάνα κουτί παίζει καμία παραλληλία για να δώσει στις υπόλοιπες;
Δε παίζει κόφτης, ήδη είσαι με margin 6dB
Δες τον οδηγό της Cyta για σωστή καλωδίωση DSL
https://www.cyta.com.cy/mp/informati...oadband_GR.pdf

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

> Πόσες πρίζες έχεις στο σπίτι;
> Μήπως κάπου σε κάνα κουτί παίζει καμία παραλληλία για να δώσει στις υπόλοιπες;
> Δε παίζει κόφτης, ήδη είσαι με margin 6dB
> Δες τον οδηγό της Cyta για σωστή καλωδίωση DSL
> https://www.cyta.com.cy/mp/informati...oadband_GR.pdf


4 έχω , τίποτα δεν έχω συνδέσει στις υπόλοιπες , κάποια μαλακία παίζει σίγουρα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση στην οποία εγώ δεν έχω πάρει μέρος και δεν ξέρω τι έχουν κάνει  :Worthy:  anyway thanks πάντως είμαι up μία ώρα χωρις disconnect μέχρι στιγμής με το παλιό router με το περίεργο στην ταχύτητα του upload η οποία ξεκινάει γαμάτη και μετά πέφτει στα 0,39 Mbps ενώ το download σταθερα στα 35

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Βάλε το ρούτερ στην 1η του σπιτιού, κοντά στην είσοδο
Πριν το βάλεις, άνοιξε την κεντρική, αποσυνδεσε όλες τις άλλες και άσε μόνο το ζεύγος από έξω..

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

> Βάλε το ρούτερ στην 1η του σπιτιού, κοντά στην είσοδο
> Πριν το βάλεις, άνοιξε την κεντρική, αποσυνδεσε όλες τις άλλες και άσε μόνο το ζεύγος από έξω..


Κούμπωσα πάλι το H267A :

 VDSL2_Vectoring 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 5639/39423 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 8902/49524 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 11.2/6.2 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 6.8/18.6 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 6.6/13.9 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/8 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 4/4 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 0 h 4 min 33 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/35574

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι το θέμα που είχα με το άλλο router στο upload είναι θέμα router καθώς με το καινούργιο το upload βαράει κόφτες. Εννοείται στην κεντρική το έχω θα δείξει ευχαριστώ.

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν με το H267A έχω πρόβλημα , έβαλα πάλι το παλιό τι να πω θα δείξει

----------


## Valder

Τεχνικός ΔΕΝ είμαι, ούτε έχω γνώσεις ιδιαίτερες, αλλά σήμερα έκανα ένα πείραμα.

Όπως πολλοί από εδω, είχα κόφτη και τα 10 upload είχαν γίνει 5 και έτσι έβγαλα μέσω root τη ρύθμιση G.INP και φούλαρε η σύνδεση.

Για κανα 4μηνο δεν είχα πολλά ζητήματα.

Σήμερα όμως μου άρχισε τις αποσυνδέσεις κάθε 10 και 20 λεπτά (έχω βάλει στατιστικά σε άλλο ποστ εδώ).

Από περιέργεια ξαναενεργοποίησα ως root το G.INP και ως δια μαγείας η γραμμή σταθεροποιήθηκε (μέχρι στιγμής). Έχω χάσει όμως τα mbit μου ξανά.



Τελικά τι συμβαίνει; Άμα ξηλώνουμε το G.INP μπασταρδεύουμε τελείως τη γραμμή;

Πως γίνεται να έχουμε ΚΑΙ σταθερότητα και πλήρες upload;

----------


## minas

> Τεχνικός ΔΕΝ είμαι, ούτε έχω γνώσεις ιδιαίτερες, αλλά σήμερα έκανα ένα πείραμα.
> 
> Όπως πολλοί από εδω, είχα κόφτη και τα 10 upload είχαν γίνει 5 και έτσι έβγαλα μέσω root τη ρύθμιση G.INP και φούλαρε η σύνδεση.
> 
> Για κανα 4μηνο δεν είχα πολλά ζητήματα.
> 
> Σήμερα όμως μου άρχισε τις αποσυνδέσεις κάθε 10 και 20 λεπτά (έχω βάλει στατιστικά σε άλλο ποστ εδώ).
> 
> Από περιέργεια ξαναενεργοποίησα ως root το G.INP και ως δια μαγείας η γραμμή σταθεροποιήθηκε (μέχρι στιγμής). Έχω χάσει όμως τα mbit μου ξανά.
> ...


Αλλάζεις modem/router  :Wink:

----------


## Valder

> Αλλάζεις modem/router


Η αυτό ή το Η300 παίζει;

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει θέμα με το upload και στο H267N και αν λύνεται με κάποιο τρόπο ? με τον κλασικό τρόπο (G.INP) δεν είδα διαφορά.Το router φοράει firmware V1.0.0_VDF.1T4 και δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει κάποιο update.

Επίσης αν έχει κάποιος θέμα με H267A το οποίο ξήλωσα για να βάλω το H267N λόγω disconnects

----------


## mondeo

> Τεχνικός ΔΕΝ είμαι, ούτε έχω γνώσεις ιδιαίτερες, αλλά σήμερα έκανα ένα πείραμα.
> 
> Όπως πολλοί από εδω, είχα κόφτη και τα 10 upload είχαν γίνει 5 και έτσι έβγαλα μέσω root τη ρύθμιση G.INP και φούλαρε η σύνδεση.
> 
> Για κανα 4μηνο δεν είχα πολλά ζητήματα.
> 
> Σήμερα όμως μου άρχισε τις αποσυνδέσεις κάθε 10 και 20 λεπτά (έχω βάλει στατιστικά σε άλλο ποστ εδώ).
> 
> Από περιέργεια ξαναενεργοποίησα ως root το G.INP και ως δια μαγείας η γραμμή σταθεροποιήθηκε (μέχρι στιγμής). Έχω χάσει όμως τα mbit μου ξανά.
> ...


Αν έχεις τη διάθεση πληρώνεις ~150 βάζεις ένα Fritz!Box 7530 και ξεμεπερδεύεις.
Το μηχάνημα είναι άπαιχτο.
Οδηγίες θα βρεις εδώ μέσα, δεν παίρνει αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις σε Voda όπως στον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να τις βάλεις χειροκίνητα.

----------


## Valder

> Αν έχεις τη διάθεση πληρώνεις ~150 βάζεις ένα Fritz!Box 7530 και ξεμεπερδεύεις.
> Το μηχάνημα είναι άπαιχτο.
> Οδηγίες θα βρεις εδώ μέσα, δεν παίρνει αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις σε Voda όπως στον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να τις βάλεις χειροκίνητα.


Την έχω αδερφέ μου και μάλιστα ήμουν ανάμεσα σε 7530 και 7590 για τα εξτραδάκια του (αν και είναι ακριβό πολύ)

Τράβηξα τις ρυθμίσεις της τηλεφωνίας μέσω config.bin και routerpassview να είμαι ετοιμοπόλεμος σε κάθε περίπτωση ότι κι αν αποφασίσω. :Razz:

----------


## mondeo

Το 7590 είναι θεωρώ υπερβολή για οικιακή χρήση.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Το 7530 υποστηρίζει VoIP κανονικά;

----------


## mondeo

Βεβαίως.
Έχει μία FXS και δεν έχει έξοδο ISDN.

----------


## Valder

> Το 7590 είναι θεωρώ υπερβολή για οικιακή χρήση.


Ναι πέραν του οτι ειναι πολύ ακριβό, θεωρώ πως έχεις δίκιο. Σ ευχαριστώ για την γνώμη, θα κατευθυνθώ μάλλον για 7530.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Γενικότερα επένδυση είναι, αν χρειάζεσαι δυνατότητες που προσφέρει ή να "σταθεροποιήσει" τη γραμμή σου ύστερα από βελτιστοποίηση..
Προσωπικά με το Plus της Cosmote δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα, αφού όλα παίζουν ασύρματα από ubiquiti AP, μέχρι και 25 συσκευές έχουμε φτάσει και δεν υπήρξε θέμα (λογική χρήση - όχι online gaming)
Πιστεύω πως το H267A είναι το μόνο "αξιοπρεπές" ρούτερ που δίνει η Voda, μένει μόνο να φτιάξουν το θέμα με το G.INP.. 
Από συγγενείς και φίλους με Voda, ειδικά το H300S ούτε για ενσύρματα δε κάνει..

----------


## mondeo

Ναι το H300S είναι εντελώς για τα μπάζα.
Το H267A είναι πολύ καλύτερο.

----------


## aitos

Το H267A κανει για 200αρα παιδια?

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Το H267A κανει για 200αρα παιδια?


Νομίζω πως υποστηρίζει προφίλ έως 30a, οπότε μέχρι 100..

----------


## aitos

ενταξει ευχαριοστω

----------


## zeronero

To Η267Α ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει 30a, ΔΕΝ κάνει για 200. Το H300 κάνει.

----------


## ThReSh

> To Η267Α ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει 30a, ΔΕΝ κάνει για 200. Το H300 κάνει.


Υποστηρίζει 30a, τα 200Mbps θέλουν 35b, το οποίο δεν υποστηρίζει.  :Razz:

----------


## slalom

Υποστηριζει 30a, αλλα οχι 35b

----------


## zeronero

Ναι σωστά, δικό μου το λάθος.  :Embarassed:

----------


## jkoukos

To οποίο 30a είναι ασύμβατο με το Vectoring, λόγω διαφορετικού βήματος εύρους συχνότητας. Σε όλες τις χώρες που παίζει Vectoring, γίνεται χρήση 17a μέχρι 100άρα σύνδεση και 35b για μεγαλύτερη.

----------


## aitos

ευχαριστω πολυ !! θα κρατησω το σερκομ τοτε .....εκανα αιτηση για 200 σρσ

----------


## Valder

Έφτασε το AVM Fritz 7530 στα χεράκια μου. Λίγο διάβασμα και μετά bye bye 267A. 

Το 267Α Πάλι μάζευε έρρορς χτες βράδυ κάποια στιγμή στο ξεκάρφωτο και έχανε το link για ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα ακόμα και με G.INP on. Το πρωί σαλονάτο με γαλλικά και πιάνο και το βράδυ σεληνιάζεται και σουρτουκεύει σε καταγώγια και λακούβες των άπειρων disconnects.


Πάμε να δούμε τι λένε οι Γερμανοί με το 7530 μπας και ησυχάσουμε. :Smile:

----------


## mondeo

Με γειες είναι εκπληκτικό μηχάνημα.

----------


## Valder

> Με γειες είναι εκπληκτικό μηχάνημα.


Είχες δίκιο!

Είναι ένα υπέροχο μηχάνημα και όντως υπεραρκετό για τη χρήση μου, μου γλίτωσες εξτρά χρήματα (αντί να πήγαινα στο 7590).

Συμβουλεύτηκα τα threads εδω στο φόρουμ, έστησα την τηλεφωνία εύκολα, πέρασα τους DNS που ηθελα μέσα στο Fritz άμεσα, η γνωσιακη βαση της AVM μου έλυσε και ένα θέμα που είχα με αυτό κλπ.



Και το σημαντικότερο που θέλω να μείνει στο παρόν thread:

ΜΗΔΕΝ λάθη γραμμής, full upload 10άρι ΜΕ G.INP on και άλλα νούμερα σε σχέση με το 267Α, μη το ματιάσω ειλικρινά.




Άνθρωπέ μου, να σαι καλά, και οι υπόλοιποι που με έσπρωξαν να το πάρω!



Bye bye 267A δε θα μου λείψεις καθόλου!

----------


## mondeo

Καλορίζικο και πάλι.

----------


## jimis

Η καλυτερη ρυθμιση για το Band Width του 5G ποια ειναι? Απο default ειναι στα 80mhz ενω στο 2.4G εχω ενεργοποιησει την επιλογη στα 20mhz.

----------


## minas

> Η καλυτερη ρυθμιση για το Band Width του 5G ποια ειναι? Απο default ειναι στα 80mhz ενω στο 2.4G εχω ενεργοποιησει την επιλογη στα 20mhz.


Εάν είσαι μόνος σου, όσο φαρδύτερο κανάλι, τόσο καλύτερα.
Εάν έχει κι άλλα ασύρματα δίκτυα στο ίδιο φάσμα, είναι καλό να έχετε μερικά κανάλια απόσταση.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Στα 2.4 αυστηρά 20MHz, ίσως 20/40 αν είσαι μονοκατοικία..
Στα 5 βάλε 20/40 ή 40 δε θυμάμαι το μενού του, το 80 είναι αρκετά φαρδύ θα έχεις μικρότερη εμβέλεια και κάποιες συσκευές δε το υποστηρίζουν πλήρως..
Με το 40αρι έχει μέγιστο 400/400, όπου είναι παραπάνω από αρκετό για τις συνδέσεις που έχουμε..

----------


## jimis

Ειμαι σε πολυκατοικια. Αρα 20Μhz τα 2.4G και 40 τα 5G

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Ακριβώς..

----------


## jimis

Το 5G μου δεν παει και πολυ καλα. Μια συνδεεται μια αποσυνδεεται, μια χανεται απο τα δικτυα, μια το βλεπω ξανα.
Μολις μπλεξω με ρυθμσεις αυτα κανει.Μου φαινεται θα κανω ενα factory reset να ηρεμησω.

Εν τω μεταξυ, ενω δεν υπαρχει καμια συσκευη με ip 192.168.2.12 οταν παω να μπω, μου λεει οτι ειναι αλλος μεσα στις ρυθμισεις του router.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Κάνε μια επαναφορά εργοστασιακών και μετά άλλαξε τον κωδικό που συνδέεσαι στο ρούτερ (όχι Wifi)
Μετά βάλε πάλι στα 2.4 20MHz και στα 5 40MHz, encryption παντού WPA2+AES

----------


## PEPES

> Το 5G μου δεν παει και πολυ καλα. Μια συνδεεται μια αποσυνδεεται, μια χανεται απο τα δικτυα, μια το βλεπω ξανα.
> Μολις μπλεξω με ρυθμσεις αυτα κανει.Μου φαινεται θα κανω ενα factory reset να ηρεμησω.
> 
> Εν τω μεταξυ, ενω δεν υπαρχει καμια συσκευη με ip 192.168.2.12 οταν παω να μπω, μου λεει οτι ειναι αλλος μεσα στις ρυθμισεις του router.


Κλικαρε την ip που λέει και πατά apply και θα μπεις..εσύ είσαι μέσα και όχι άλλος..

----------


## kmpatra

δεν ξερω αν εχει να κανει με την αναβάθμιση που εγραψα παραπάνω. ενω ειχα μέσω του dhcp ρυθμισει διαφορετικους dns, τις τελευταιες μερες συνειδητοποίησα ότι δούλευαν μόνο του παρόχου. Το περιεργο ήτσν ότι αγνοούσε και τις ρυθμίσεις προσαρμογέα του pc όσον αφορά τους dns. Με τα πολλά παρατήρησα ότι ενώ δεν δίνει ipv6 (εξωτερική), το ρούτερ έπαιρνε δικτυακή ipv6 εκτός απo ipv4. Και όσον αφορά τους dns έβλεπε πρώτα τους v6 (του παρόχου) από το dhcp με συνέπεια να αγνοεί τους v4 που έδινα εγώ. Έτσι τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα. Και η λύση που βρήκα, από τις ρυθμίσεις προσαρμογέα, να κόψω την ipv6 αναγκαστικά σε κάθε συσκευή ξεχωριστά. Έτσι όμως είναι σαν να αχρηστεύω την χρησιμότητα του κεντρικού dns από το ρούτερ. Μπορεί κάποιος που ξέρει καλύτερα να μου πει αν όντως έτσι δουλεύει κι αν υπάρχει λύση να βλέπει τους dns ipv4 απευθείας αντί για τους v6 χωρίς να πειράζω τη κάθε συσκευή ξεχωριστά?

----------


## slalom

> Χτες βραδυ μετα τις 12 έκανε ενα restart το ρουτερ και υποπτεύομαι οτι έπαιξε firmware update. To 
> 
> ```
> $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%
> ```
> 
>  στο root βλέπω τώρα ότι δεν παίζει. Η έκδοση του ρουτερ τωρα ειναι  
> Hardware Version V1.0.2
> Software Version V1.0.2_VDFT20
> ...


Πηρα και εγω τη V1.0.2_VDFT20

ο κωδικος δεν παιζει, ουτε το αρχειο bin ανοιγει με το τελευταιο routerpassview

----------


## galotzas

Μου κανει εντυπωση που αχολουνται με 50-100 καμενους που ασχολουμαστε λιγο παραπανω , και τρεχουν να κλεινουν τρυπες με root pass και να κλειδωνουν το ipv6 και αλλα τετοια.

Πρεπει να εχουν λυσει ολα τα προβληματα στο δικτυο και εχουν ελευθερο χρονο μπολικο...

----------


## ThReSh

Με αυτή την κίνηση, ουσιαστικά γίνεται ο μόνος πάροχος (από τους μεγάλους) που δεν δίνει δυνατότητα για bridge/pppoe passthrough ούτε στην 100αρα, πριν ήταν μονο στην 200αρα. Τραγικό.  :Sad: 

Cosmote δίνει, Wind δίνει, Nova δίνει...

----------


## deanoh7

> Μου κανει εντυπωση που αχολουνται με 50-100 καμενους που ασχολουμαστε λιγο παραπανω


Να το διευκρινήσεις λίγο αυτό σε παρακαλώ?

----------


## galotzas

> Να το διευκρινήσεις λίγο αυτό σε παρακαλώ?


Τι ακριβως δεν καταλαβαινεις για να ξερω πως να το αναπτυξω....
Που ειναι η ενσταση σου

----------


## minas

> Να το διευκρινήσεις λίγο αυτό σε παρακαλώ?


(Μάλλον) Εννοεί ότι είμαστε μια χούφτα άνθρωποι που εκμεταλλευόμαστε την διαχειριστική πρόσβαση στο συγκεκριμένο modem/router για να κάνουμε πιο καλά τη δουλειά μας, με λειτουργίες που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να παρέχονται επίσημα από τον πάροχο.
Παρ' όλα αυτά, φαίνεται ότι θέλουν να μας αφαιρέσουν και αυτό το λίγο.

----------


## nyannaco

Έχω το συγκεκριμένο modem/router από τον Ιούνιο που ενεργοποιήθηκε η 50άρα μου. Δεν έχω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο παράπονο (πέραν του ότι δεν έχω βρει τρόπο να βάλω καρφωτούς DNS), να πω βέβαια ότι δεν παίζω παιχνίδια και δεν έχω netflix. Τέλος πάντων, αυτό που μου κίνησε την περιέργεια και ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει κανείς εξήγηση, είναι το εξής:





Το πρώτο είναι από το desktop, ι7 έκτης γενιάς, με ethernet
Το δεύτερο είναι από το laptop, ι3 τέταρτης γενιάς, με WiFi (5GHz) στο 1 μέτρο από το H267A

Πώς γίνεται το δεύτερο να είναι καλύτερο, τόσο σε ταχύτητες όσο και σε χρόνους;;;

----------


## galotzas

> (Μάλλον) Εννοεί ότι είμαστε μια χούφτα άνθρωποι που εκμεταλλευόμαστε την διαχειριστική πρόσβαση στο συγκεκριμένο modem/router για να κάνουμε πιο καλά τη δουλειά μας, με λειτουργίες που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να παρέχονται επίσημα από τον πάροχο.
> Παρ' όλα αυτά, φαίνεται ότι θέλουν να μας αφαιρέσουν και αυτό το λίγο.


Αυτο προφανως εννοω. Οτι μεσα σε χιλιαδες συνδρομητες που απλα κανουν την δουλεια τους , εμεις ποσοι ειμαστε που τα σκαλιζουμε για το setup το πιο custom. Το 1%?
Αντι λοιπον να ασχοληθουν με την διορθωση σφαλματων του εξοπλισμου τους και του κορμου τους, καθονται και στηνουν αυτι στα φορουμ να κλεινουν τρυπες.
Ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγησε ο συμφορουμιτης το "καμενους"...  Δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω   :Smile:

----------


## minas

> Έχω το συγκεκριμένο modem/router από τον Ιούνιο που ενεργοποιήθηκε η 50άρα μου. Δεν έχω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο παράπονο (πέραν του ότι δεν έχω βρει τρόπο να βάλω καρφωτούς DNS), να πω βέβαια ότι δεν παίζω παιχνίδια και δεν έχω netflix. Τέλος πάντων, αυτό που μου κίνησε την περιέργεια και ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει κανείς εξήγηση, είναι το εξής:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το πρώτο είναι από το desktop, ι7 έκτης γενιάς, με ethernet
> Το δεύτερο είναι από το laptop, ι3 τέταρτης γενιάς, με WiFi (5GHz) στο 1 μέτρο από το H267A
> 
> Πώς γίνεται το δεύτερο να είναι καλύτερο, τόσο σε ταχύτητες όσο και σε χρόνους;;;



Και μόνο το γεγονός ότι έχεις χάσει πακέτα στην 1η δοκιμή σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά. Το ίδιο και για τη μεγαλύτερη και διακύμανση.
Μπορει να ήταν προσωρινή συμφόρηση δικτύου, αλλά μπορεί ακόμη και να έχει πρόβλημα το καλώδιο του σταθερού.

----------


## mondeo

Άρα ίσα που πρόλαβα κι έβαλα το Fritz.
Βέβαια το ΖΤΕ το είχα σε bridge άρα δεν νομίζω να αναβαθμιζόταν.

----------


## nyannaco

> Και μόνο το γεγονός ότι έχεις χάσει πακέτα στην 1η δοκιμή σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά. Το ίδιο και για τη μεγαλύτερη και διακύμανση.
> Μπορει να ήταν προσωρινή συμφόρηση δικτύου, αλλά μπορεί ακόμη και να έχει πρόβλημα το καλώδιο του σταθερού.


Λες να είναι θέμα καλωδίου; Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αυτό σαν πιθανότητα, θα το ελέγξω με πρώτη ευκαιρία.
Προσωρινό δεν νομίζω να είναι, το έχω τσεκάρει κι άλλες φορές και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ανάλογα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Βέβαια το ΖΤΕ το είχα σε bridge άρα δεν νομίζω να αναβαθμιζόταν.


Yeap, αλλά αν κάτι γινόταν κι έκανες reset και το χρησιμοποιούσες προσωρινά σε routing mode, θα το τράβαγε και θα έκανε upgrade.

----------


## aitos

ννομιζω οτι εχει πεσει μια κυβερνοφοβια  σε εταιριες και χρηστες

----------


## nyannaco

> Και μόνο το γεγονός ότι έχεις χάσει πακέτα στην 1η δοκιμή σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά. Το ίδιο και για τη μεγαλύτερη και διακύμανση.
> Μπορει να ήταν προσωρινή συμφόρηση δικτύου, αλλά μπορεί ακόμη και να έχει πρόβλημα το καλώδιο του σταθερού.





> Λες να είναι θέμα καλωδίου; Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αυτό σαν πιθανότητα, θα το ελέγξω με πρώτη ευκαιρία.
> Προσωρινό δεν νομίζω να είναι, το έχω τσεκάρει κι άλλες φορές και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ανάλογα.


Τελικά δεν είναι θέμα καλωδίου. Δοκίμασα με άλλο, αμεταχείριστο καλώδιο (αυτό που ήρθε στο κουτί του H267N), και στις τέσσερις πόρτες της συσκευής, χωρίς καμμία αλλαγή. Επίσης δοκίμασα με WiFi (5GHz) στο desktop (στους 20 πόντους από το H267N), επίσης καμμία αλλαγή, ακριβώς ίδια συμπεριφορά με το ethernet. Προβληματική κάρτα LAN? Κάποια λάθος ρύθμιση?

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Για το packet loss λες;
Νομίζω <1% είναι αποδεκτό; Ας με διορθώσει κάποιος..
Ποια είναι η κάρτα δικτύου ;
Είσαι ενημερωμένος από drivers? Στις ρυθμίσεις τις κάρτας αν κάνεις ένα default όλα;

----------


## minas

> Για το packet loss λες;
> Νομίζω <1% είναι αποδεκτό; Ας με διορθώσει κάποιος..
> Ποια είναι η κάρτα δικτύου ;
> Είσαι ενημερωμένος από drivers? Στις ρυθμίσεις τις κάρτας αν κάνεις ένα default όλα;


Το ιδανικό προφανώς είναι καθόλου packet loss, αλλά από μόνο του δεν λέει κάτι.
Στις προηγούμενες μετρήσεις είχε και αυξημένη καθυστέρηση (ping) και αυξημένη διακύμανση (jitter). Όλα αυτά δίνουν την εικόνα περιστασιακού προβλήματος.
Εάν συστηματικά το ενσύρματο είναι χειρότερο από το ασύρματο, χρειάζεται ψάξιμο. Εάν και από το ασύρματο έχει ενίοτε την ίδια εικόνα, μπορεί να αγνοηθεί ως γενική κατάσταση της γραμμής.

----------


## plutomaniac

> Πηρα και εγω τη V1.0.2_VDFT20
> 
> ο κωδικος δεν παιζει, ουτε το αρχειο bin ανοιγει με το τελευταιο routerpassview


Έβαλες ως AES κλειδί το SN του router πρώτα στο RouterPassView > Options > Advanced Options;

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Ας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα από δικές μου δοκιμές, όπου κατά τη διάρκεια τους υπάρχουν 2 ταυτόχρονα 1080p streaming..
ping έχω 10ms, jitter 40ms, packet loss 0.24%
Αυτά με 5GHz Wi-Fi σε λάπτοπ
Ενσύρματα δοκιμή ζόρικα τώρα..
Αν ανεβάσεις ένα trace σε 1.1.1.1 πόσο ping έχεις σε 1ο-2ο hop?

----------


## slalom

> Έβαλες ως AES κλειδί το SN του router πρώτα στο RouterPassView > Options > Advanced Options;


Το εβαλα τωρα και το ανοιξε, σωστος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## deanoh7

> Αυτο προφανως εννοω. Οτι μεσα σε χιλιαδες συνδρομητες που απλα κανουν την δουλεια τους , εμεις ποσοι ειμαστε που τα σκαλιζουμε για το setup το πιο custom. Το 1%?
> Αντι λοιπον να ασχοληθουν με την διορθωση σφαλματων του εξοπλισμου τους και του κορμου τους, καθονται και στηνουν αυτι στα φορουμ να κλεινουν τρυπες.
> Ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγησε ο συμφορουμιτης το "καμενους"... Δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω


Αυτό ακριβώς πίστεψα.  Ότι όλοι αυτοί που προσπαθούν με κάθε τρόπο να περάσουν ένα όριο και ‘’σκαλίζοντας’’ οτιδήποτε το πάνε το θέμα παραπέρα, αποκαλούνται καμένοι.
Λύθηκε και sorry για τη παρέμβαση.

- - - Updated - - -




> (Μάλλον) Εννοεί ότι είμαστε μια χούφτα άνθρωποι που εκμεταλλευόμαστε την διαχειριστική πρόσβαση στο συγκεκριμένο modem/router για να κάνουμε πιο καλά τη δουλειά μας, με λειτουργίες που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να παρέχονται επίσημα από τον πάροχο.
> Παρ' όλα αυτά, φαίνεται ότι θέλουν να μας αφαιρέσουν και αυτό το λίγο.


Ναι minas, έχεις δίκιο, τώρα το κατάλαβα.

----------


## nyannaco

> Το ιδανικό προφανώς είναι καθόλου packet loss, αλλά από μόνο του δεν λέει κάτι.
> Στις προηγούμενες μετρήσεις είχε και αυξημένη καθυστέρηση (ping) και αυξημένη διακύμανση (jitter). Όλα αυτά δίνουν την εικόνα περιστασιακού προβλήματος.
> Εάν συστηματικά το ενσύρματο είναι χειρότερο από το ασύρματο, χρειάζεται ψάξιμο. Εάν και από το ασύρματο έχει ενίοτε την ίδια εικόνα, μπορεί να αγνοηθεί ως γενική κατάσταση της γραμμής.


Χωρίς όλες τις αντριχιαστικές λεπτομέρειες, το ασύρματο είναι σταθερά λίγο καλύτερο από το ενσύρματο, αλλά οριακά. Βασικά αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι το packet loss = 0 συχνά στο ασύρματο, όταν στο ενσύρματο συνήθως είναι 0 < packet loss < 1% στο ενσύρματο (και ποτέ 0). Πάντως κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι το <1% loss δεν λέει κάτι, και δεν α ασχοληθώ περαιτέρω εφόσον δεν δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα. Ευχαριστώ πάντως όσους ασχολήθηκαν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν ανεβάσεις ένα trace σε 1.1.1.1 πόσο ping έχεις σε 1ο-2ο hop?


C:\Users\xxxx>tracert 1.1.1.1

Tracing route to one.one.one.one [1.1.1.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  csp1.zte.com.cn [192.168.2.1]
  2     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  62.38.96.150
  4    40 ms    29 ms     6 ms  cloudflare.gr-ix.gr [176.126.38.5]
  5     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  one.one.one.one [1.1.1.1]

Trace complete.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Ακριβώς, εφόσον δεν έχεις προβλήματα, δε νομίζω πως αξίζει να το ψάξεις περαιτέρω..

----------


## NexTiN

Με το Τ20 έχουν διορθώσει το πρόβλημα με το UP στις 100άρες, σε καμπίνες με ενεργοποιημένο το G.INP. Επίσης, το root pass άλλαξε σε "*2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5*" που υπήρχε σε παλαιότερη έκδοση...

----------


## giorgis1987

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Παιδιά έχω το εξής θέμα: ενώ έχω βάλει 1.1.1.1 dns και στο DHCP και στο DNS και ενώ έχω απενεργοποιήσει το ipv6 και στο wan και στο lan, εξακολουθώ να βλέπω τους dns του παρόχου... Τι κάνω λάθος;
Vodafone με το τελευταίο firmware αλλά το θέμα το είχα και με το προηγουμενο

----------


## villager

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!
> 
> Παιδιά έχω το εξής θέμα: ενώ έχω βάλει 1.1.1.1 dns και στο DHCP και στο DNS και ενώ έχω απενεργοποιήσει το ipv6 και στο wan και στο lan, εξακολουθώ να βλέπω τους dns του παρόχου... Τι κάνω λάθος;
> Vodafone με το τελευταίο firmware αλλά το θέμα το είχα και με το προηγουμενο



Κάποια ρύθμιση για secured dns θέλει να απενεργοποίησεις, όπως επίσης να μην είσαι σε ειδικό καθεστώς ασφαλείας πακέτου όπως είμαι εγώ πχ https://securenet.vodafone.gr/

----------


## giorgis1987

Που βρίσκεται αυτή η ρύθμιση όμως; Όχι δεν είμαι securenet

----------


## villager

Δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω με σιγουριά

Πχ έχεις βάλει επιλογή ISP dns off? Στείλε καμιά φώτο. Επίσης πως ξες ότι δεν περνάνε;

----------


## galotzas

Μην το σκαλιζεις οτι και να κανεις ΠΑΝΤΑ  θα βγαινει ΚΑΙ ο 192.168.2.1 σαν τριτη επιλογη στους dns σου.

----------


## villager

Αα αν είναι αυτό το ζήτημα τότε ναι μην το παιδεύει άλλο... Αν δεν κάνω λάθος αν κάνει fail ο πρώτος dns πάει δεύτερο κτλ. Δεν είναι κακό!

Ενδιαφέρον check https://www.dnsleaktest.com/

----------


## giorgis1987

Isp dns off εννοειται. Όχι παιδιά τα ξέρω αυτά,στο  www.whatsmydnsserver.com μου εμφανίζει το dns του isp αντί για cloudflare.

Αντιθέτως στο www.dnsleaktest.com εμφανίζει το cloudflare

----------


## villager

> Isp dns off εννοειται. Όχι παιδιά τα ξέρω αυτά,στο  www.whatsmydnsserver.com μου εμφανίζει το dns του isp αντί για cloudflare.
> 
> Αντιθέτως στο www.dnsleaktest.com εμφανίζει το cloudflare


Λοιπόν είχες δίκιο κ τουλάχιστον στο h300s το δικό μου μπήκα στην wan ρυθμίσεις και έβαλα Obtain DNS Servers automatically σε off. Μετά τα dns server της επιλογής μου.

Πλέον το router θα κάνει resolve από εκείνα κ όχι από τα dns vf. Δηλαδή το local dns 192.168.2.1 του router θα ρωτάει τα άλλα dns και η σελίδα www.whatsmydnsserver.com πλέον λέει Google.

----------


## kmpatra

νομιζω ειναι αυτο με τους dns και την ipv6 που έγραψα πιό πίσω. Λυση 1 και ασυμφορη: απενεργοποίηση ipv6 σε καθε συσκευη (στις ρυθμισεις του δικτυου)
Λυση 2 με τους κωδικους root που αναφέρθηκαν: αφου ρυθμιστει ο dns, απενεργοποιούμε τον dhcp v6 στις ρυθμισεις του lan. Αν κατάλαβα καλά δίνουν προτεραιοτητα στον dhcp v6 του τοπικου δικτυου, χωρις η εταιρια να δινει εξωτερική ipv6... To ερώτημα είναι τι θα γίνει στην επόμενη ενημερωση firmware...

----------


## giorgis1987

> Λοιπόν είχες δίκιο κ τουλάχιστον στο h300s το δικό μου μπήκα στην wan ρυθμίσεις και έβαλα Obtain DNS Servers automatically σε off. Μετά τα dns server της επιλογής μου.
> 
> Πλέον το router θα κάνει resolve από εκείνα κ όχι από τα dns vf. Δηλαδή το local dns 192.168.2.1 του router θα ρωτάει τα άλλα dns και η σελίδα www.whatsmydnsserver.com πλέον λέει Google.


Ακριβώς την ίδια εμπειρία είχα κι εγώ με το h300s. Με το h267a μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει κανείς όμως και να μας πει αν του τα εμφανίζει σωστά και αν όχι τι φταίει;

- - - Updated - - -




> νομιζω ειναι αυτο με τους dns και την ipv6 που έγραψα πιό πίσω. Λυση 1 και ασυμφορη: απενεργοποίηση ipv6 σε καθε συσκευη (στις ρυθμισεις του δικτυου)
> Λυση 2 με τους κωδικους root που αναφέρθηκαν: αφου ρυθμιστει ο dns, απενεργοποιούμε τον dhcp v6 στις ρυθμισεις του lan. Αν κατάλαβα καλά δίνουν προτεραιοτητα στον dhcp v6 του τοπικου δικτυου, χωρις η εταιρια να δινει εξωτερική ipv6... To ερώτημα είναι τι θα γίνει στην επόμενη ενημερωση firmware...


Τα έκανα και τα δύο αν δεις το αρχικό μου post και δεν πιάνει! Και στο wan έχω μόνο ip4 και στο lan κλειστο το ipv6 dhcp

----------


## kmpatra

Βασικά είδα οτι πιάνει μόνο στο desktop (ethernet). Στο κινητό όχι. Με έχει μπερδέψει η ιστορία.

----------


## giorgis1987

> Βασικά είδα οτι πιάνει μόνο στο desktop (ethernet). Στο κινητό όχι. Με έχει μπερδέψει η ιστορία.


Εμένα το ανάποδο! περίεργα πράγματα...

----------


## jkoukos

> Βασικά είδα οτι πιάνει μόνο στο desktop (ethernet). Στο κινητό όχι. Με έχει μπερδέψει η ιστορία.


Στα κινητά συνήθως υπάρχει hard coded από τον κατασκευαστή σχετική ρύθμιση και δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη την δική μας επιλογή.
Λύση σε αυτό υπάρχει μόνον σε κανονικά Router όπου μέσω κανόνων στο firewall "μπλοκάρεται" το ερώτημα της συσκευής σε οποιονδήποτε DNS server και αποστέλλεται μόνο προς την επιλογή του χρήστη.

----------


## TheFireman

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες έβαλα και πάλι σε λειτουργία το H267A. Διαπίστωσα όμως ότι κάποιες συσκευές που συνδέονται στο H267A σε 100Mbps (τόσο είναι το μέγιστο που υποστηρίζουν) δεν πιάνουν το μέγιστο Bandwidth όταν κάνω αντιγραφή αρχεία στις συσκευές αυτές. Πιάνουν ταχύτητες 5,5MBps αντί για 11MBps που θα ήταν το αναμενόμενο. Όταν αλλάζω το modem router και βάζω άλλο, η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται στα αναμενόμενα 11MBps.

Οπότε φαίνεται το H267A να συνδέει την συσκευή σε 100Mbps *half duplex και όχι full duplex*. Έχω ορίσει από 
πλευράς της συσκευής να συνδέεται σε full duplex και αυτό αυξάνει λίγο την ταχύτητα σε 5,8-6MBps.
Έχει κανείς υπόψη του που μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε / επηρεάσουμε αυτό στο H267A; 
Να το βάλουμε δηλαδή να προτιμάει το full duplex;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. :Smile:

----------


## minas

> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες έβαλα και πάλι σε λειτουργία το H267A. Διαπίστωσα όμως ότι κάποιες συσκευές που συνδέονται στο H267A σε 100Mbps (τόσο είναι το μέγιστο που υποστηρίζουν) δεν πιάνουν το μέγιστο Bandwidth όταν κάνω αντιγραφή αρχεία στις συσκευές αυτές. Πιάνουν ταχύτητες 5,5MBps αντί για 11MBps που θα ήταν το αναμενόμενο. Όταν αλλάζω το modem router και βάζω άλλο, η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται στα αναμενόμενα 11MBps.
> 
> Οπότε φαίνεται το H267A να συνδέει την συσκευή σε 100Mbps *half duplex και όχι full duplex*. Έχω ορίσει από 
> πλευράς της συσκευής να συνδέεται σε full duplex και αυτό αυξάνει λίγο την ταχύτητα σε 5,8-6MBps.
> Έχει κανείς υπόψη του που μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε / επηρεάσουμε αυτό στο H267A; 
> Να το βάλουμε δηλαδή να προτιμάει το full duplex;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Μπορείς να το "καρφώσεις" full duplex από την πλευρά της κάρτας.

----------


## paanos

Ποια έκδοση firmware τρέχεις; Αυτό ήταν γνωστό πρόβλημα λόγω G.INP, με το τελευταίο λογισμικό φαίνεται ότι διορθώθηκε.

----------


## zeronero

Στις ταχύτητες εντός του δικτύου του αναφέρεται. Και με το g.inp υπήρχε πρόβλημα με μείωση στο ήμισυ του up, όχι του down.

----------


## slalom

> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες έβαλα και πάλι σε λειτουργία το H267A. Διαπίστωσα όμως ότι κάποιες συσκευές που συνδέονται στο H267A σε 100Mbps (τόσο είναι το μέγιστο που υποστηρίζουν) δεν πιάνουν το μέγιστο Bandwidth όταν κάνω αντιγραφή αρχεία στις συσκευές αυτές. Πιάνουν ταχύτητες 5,5MBps αντί για 11MBps που θα ήταν το αναμενόμενο. Όταν αλλάζω το modem router και βάζω άλλο, η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται στα αναμενόμενα 11MBps.
> 
> Οπότε φαίνεται το H267A να συνδέει την συσκευή σε 100Mbps *half duplex και όχι full duplex*. Έχω ορίσει από 
> πλευράς της συσκευής να συνδέεται σε full duplex και αυτό αυξάνει λίγο την ταχύτητα σε 5,8-6MBps.
> Έχει κανείς υπόψη του που μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε / επηρεάσουμε αυτό στο H267A; 
> Να το βάλουμε δηλαδή να προτιμάει το full duplex;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Να βαλεις μια καρτα gigabit ειναι πιο ευκολο

----------


## TheFireman

> Μπορείς να το "καρφώσεις" full duplex από την πλευρά της κάρτας.


Όπως ανέφερα:



> Έχω ορίσει από πλευράς της συσκευής να συνδέεται σε full duplex και αυτό αυξάνει λίγο την ταχύτητα σε 5,8-6MBps.


Οπότε αυτό βελτιώνει λίγο την ταχύτητα αλλά δεν φτάνει στο αναμενόμενο των 11MBps.




> Ποια έκδοση firmware τρέχεις; Αυτό ήταν γνωστό πρόβλημα λόγω G.INP, με το τελευταίο λογισμικό φαίνεται ότι διορθώθηκε.


Την 1.02 τρέχω. Το G.INP το έχω απενεργοποιήσει, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι επηρεάζει το εσωτερικό δίκτυο.




> Να βαλεις μια καρτα gigabit ειναι πιο ευκολο


Η κάρτα που έχει υποστηρίζει ήδη gigabit. Ο περιορισμός των 100Mbps προκύπτει από την καλωδίωση που χρησιμοποιώ, η οποία έχει μόνο 2 ζευγάρια (4 καλώδια), οπότε δεν μπορεί να πάει παραπάνω. Πρόκειται για UTP καλώδιο εντός του τοίχου, που η κύρια χρήση του είναι η παροχή τηλεφωνίας στα δωμάτια. Έχω αξιοποιήσει τα 2 από τα 3 ζευγάρια που "περίσσευαν" για να περάσω μια σύνδεση δικτύου εντός του τοίχου, για να μην τραβήξω εξωτερικό καλώδιο και τρυπάω τοίχους.  :Wink:

----------


## slalom

Υπαρχουν και τα ασυρματα

----------


## TheFireman

> Υπαρχουν και τα ασυρματα


Ναι, σωστά. Και νέο εξωτερικό καλώδιο μπορώ να τραβήξω και άλλο router μπορώ να βάλω και άλλες πολλές παρακάμψεις και στην τελική και με 50Mbps την κάνω την δουλειά που θέλω. Το ζητούμενο για εμένα, για το οποίο ψάχνω να βρω πως γίνεται, είναι να βάλω το H267A να δουλεύει σε full duplex και όχι σε Half duplex... Προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση έχω ζητήσει βοήθεια και ελπίζω κάποιος άλλος να έχει λύσει αυτή την "άσκηση" πριν από εμένα.
Για να μην αναφέρω και το άλλο. Δεν μου αρέσω να παρακάμπτω τα προβλήματα, αλλά να τα παιδεύω μέχρι να βρω λύση σε αυτά.  :Wink: 
Αν κάνεις συνέχεια παρακάμψεις σε όλα τα προβλήματα, στο τέλος απλά θα βρεθείς με ένα βουνό άλυτα προβλήματα και από τις πολλές παρακάμψεις από κάποιο σημείο και μετά δεν θα ξέρεις τι κάνεις και πως το κάνεις...

----------


## slalom

Αν σε καλυπτει το 100 σε καλυπτει και το 50. Αν το 100 ειναι λιγο, πας για 1000

EDIT 1
(εμενα ουτε το 1000 με φτανει)

EDIT 2
σκεφτηκες οτι μπορει να κατεβαζεις κατι εκεινη τη στιγμη και να σου κοβει ταχυτητα?
δες task manager το traffic

----------


## TheFireman

> Αν σε καλυπτει το 100 σε καλυπτει και το 50. Αν το 100 ειναι λιγο, πας για 1000
> 
> EDIT 1
> (εμενα ουτε το 1000 με φτανει)


Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω την δουλειά μου. Όταν βλέπω έναν μεντεσέ που τρίζει θέλω να τον λαδώσω για να μην τρίζει. Την δουλειά του θα τη κάνει είτε τρίζει είτε όχι.
Πόσο μάλλον όταν πρόκειται για έναν μεντεσέ κάπου στο υπόγειο που δεν τον χρησιμοποιώ και καθημερινά...

Άλλοι άνθρωποι επιλέγουν να αγνοήσουν τον μεντεσέ που τρίζει και άλλοι θέλουν να τον λαδώσουν για να μην τρίζει και είναι για αυτούς θέμα τάξης.

Δεν είναι κρίσιμο το θέμα για εμένα. Δεν μου λείπει το bandwidth και η χρήση της σύνδεσης είναι πολύ αραιή και σποραδική. Απλά θέλω να βρω τι φταίει και να το διορθώσω.




> EDIT 2
> σκεφτηκες οτι μπορει να κατεβαζεις κατι εκεινη τη στιγμη και να σου κοβει ταχυτητα?
> δες task manager το traffic


Δεν έχει να κάνει με το traffic του Internet. Δεν κατεβάζω τίποτα και δεν υπάρχει άλλο traffic. Aπλά μεταφέρω αρχεία από τον Η/Υ μέσω του H267A με 1 connection μόνο ενεργό. Σε αυτό το σενάριο το H267A λειτουργεί ως ένα απλό switch. Όταν μεταφέρω τα 2 καλώδια δικτύου σε ένα tp-link modem router, ή άλλο switch, χωρίς να αλλάξω κάτι άλλο, η σύνδεση γίνεται σε full duplex κανονικά στα 100Mbps.

----------


## galotzas

Και ναι μολις πηρα ip απο ισπανια με πόλη καρδιτσα.....
Μετα το πρωτο hop δεν πηγαινε πουθενα.
Ο ανθρωπος στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη χαζεψε. 

 

- - - Updated - - -

Και ναι μολις πηρα ip απο ισπανια με πόλη καρδιτσα.....
Μετα το πρωτο hop δεν πηγαινε πουθενα.
Ο ανθρωπος στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη χαζεψε. ????

----------


## manospcistas

> Και ναι μολις πηρα ip απο ισπανια με πόλη καρδιτσα.....
> Μετα το πρωτο hop δεν πηγαινε πουθενα.
> Ο ανθρωπος στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη χαζεψε. ������
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 231314 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 231313
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Και ναι μολις πηρα ip απο ισπανια με πόλη καρδιτσα.....
> ...


Κι όμως, η συγκεκριμένη IP ανακοινώνεται από την Vodafone Greece

----------


## galotzas

> Κι όμως, η συγκεκριμένη IP ανακοινώνεται από την Vodafone Greece


Το ξερω αλλα δεν παει πουθενα. Εκανα ρεσετ το μοντεμ να στανιαρει και ξαναπηρε απο το ιδιο block   :Worthy: 

Καποια κοτσανα εχουν κανει στα routes

----------


## akisgr

> Το ξερω αλλα δεν παει πουθενα. Εκανα ρεσετ το μοντεμ να στανιαρει και ξαναπηρε απο το ιδιο block  
> 
> Καποια κοτσανα εχουν κανει στα routes


και εμενα μου εχει τυχει και μαλιστα αρκετες φορες και Ισπανια και Αγγλία  με αυτες της ip δεν ειχα θεμα παντως.....

το χειροτερο προβλημα το εχω με ip της cyta...  με  hostname adsl.cyta.gr

----------


## minas

Προφανώς το hostname δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Το ότι τα routes είναι λάθος, είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## dimangelid

> και εμενα μου εχει τυχει και μαλιστα αρκετες φορες και Ισπανια και Αγγλία  με αυτες της ip δεν ειχα θεμα παντως.....
> 
> το χειροτερο προβλημα το εχω με ip της cyta...  με  hostname adsl.cyta.gr


Το hostname (reverse DNS για την ακρίβεια) δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Και καθόλου να μην είχε, δεν σε επηρεάζει σε κάτι.

----------


## DjTony

Συνδέθηκε ο γαμπρός μου σήμερα και speedtest του δείχνει 55/10 ενώ έχει 100αρα και συγχρονίζει 100. Το down γιατί του το δίνει 50αρας; τι φάση;

----------


## gacp

Βεβαιώσου ότι το speedtest γίνετε ενσύρματα και όχι μέσω WiFi.

----------


## akisgr

> Το hostname (reverse DNS για την ακρίβεια) δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Και καθόλου να μην είχε, δεν σε επηρεάζει σε κάτι.


ναι το γνωριζω αυτο.. απλα για καποιο περιεργο λογο με ip της cyta δεν εχω προσβαση στο internet.. δεν συμβαινει με ολες της ip της cyta  αυτο φυσικα.. αλλα με αρκετες ειχα θεμα..

και το περιεργο ειναι με αυτες απο Ισπανια και Αγγλια δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα.. οπως ειπε και ο minas λογικα τα routes ειναι το προβλημα 

η vodafone δεν μπορει να κανει κατι τοσο καιρο που συμβαινει αυτο?  εμενα μου ειχαν πει απλα να κανω restart το αστειο ειναι οτι ακομα και μετα απο restart ορισμενες φορες πιανει παλι την ιδια ip η καποια παρομοια που εχει προβλημα.. και ετσι θελει 2-3 φορες restart για να στρωσει...   

επισης το αλλο το πιο περιεργο πως γινεται με καποιες ip να μαζευει πολλα super frames errors ενω με αλλες ελαχιστα εως καθολου?

----------


## DjTony

> Βεβαιώσου ότι το speedtest γίνετε ενσύρματα και όχι μέσω WiFi.


Πιο ακριβές είναι το S20+ στα 5ghz παρά ένα laptop 10ετιας που σέρνεται ας πούμε... Το έφτιαξε ο τεχνικός που ήρθε. Κάτι είχαν κάνει λάθος

- - - Updated - - -




> Βεβαιώσου ότι το speedtest γίνετε ενσύρματα και όχι μέσω WiFi.


103 mbps πιάνει τώρα με WiFi που το έφτιαξαν... Πόσο πιο αξιόπιστο;

----------


## zeronero

> Το έφτιαξε ο τεχνικός που ήρθε. Κάτι είχαν κάνει λάθος


Τί έφτιαξε, ξέρεις;
Γιατί θυμάμαι παρόμοια ιστορία λίγες μέρες πριν που του έλεγαν ότι είχαν βάλει προφίλ 58 στο down και και τέτοιες ιστορίες για αγρίους.

----------


## DjTony

> Τί έφτιαξε, ξέρεις;
> Γιατί θυμάμαι παρόμοια ιστορία λίγες μέρες πριν που του έλεγαν ότι είχαν βάλει προφίλ 58 στο down και και τέτοιες ιστορίες για αγρίους.


Τους είπανε ότι ενώ είχε κάνει αίτηση για 100 κανονικά και συγχρονίζε 100 του είχαν adsl προφίλ. Κάτι τέτοια κουλά. Το είδε αμέσως ο τεχνικός μίλησε με τα κεντρικά και το έφτιαξαν επιτόπου

----------


## George98

Παδιά θέλω να με βοηθήσετε. 
Τι αξίζει παραπάνω ? Fastpath ή interleaved με ενεργοποιημένο το G.INP? 

Θυμάμαι όταν ήμουν cosmote με το speedport plus έπιανα 110mbps ενώ τώρα με αυτό το router και vodafone πιάνω μέχρι 93 το πολύ και υποθέτω με το interleaved και G.INP θα είναι όπως στην cosmote. Ισχύει αυτό ή τα έχω μπερδέψει? 

Επίσης έχει διορθωθεί το θέμα που είχε το router με το G.INP που έριχνε το upload ? αν ναι ποιο firmware είναι το τελευταίο ?

----------


## galotzas

> CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/33365
> FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0


crc χωρις fec?

----------


## DjTony

Στο H300S με πρόγραμμα βρίσκουμε τους κωδικούς για να βάλουμε τη τηλεφωνία. Σε αυτό εδώ γίνεται κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## Tauntaun13

'Εκανα πρόσφατα αναβάθμιση από adsl σε vdsl και αντικαταστάθηκε το ZXHN H108N με το Η267Α. Το θέμα μου είναι, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε αποκλειστικά το τηλέφωνο να συνδέεται με καλώδιο με το νέο router; Γιατί η θέση του router είναι μέσα σε ντουλάπι και δεν βολεύει να βρίσκεται το τηλέφωνο εκεί... επίσης τώρα ουσιαστικά όλες οι τηλεφωνικές πρίζες του σπιτιού είναι άχρηστες;

----------


## nyannaco

Όχι, μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις. Δες εδώ.

----------


## kostas87

απο θεμα σταθεροτητας σε DHCP server για διαχειριση 20-30 συσκευων στο δικτυο ποιο κερδιζει? Sercomm ή ΖΤΕ?

πληροφοριακα τωρα ειμαι σε ADSL με ΖΤΕ H108N και τα παει καλα σε αυτο το κομματι.

----------


## jimis

Ξερει καποιος γιατι εχω τοση διαφορα στη ταχυτητα μεταξυ 2.4G και 5G?
Σε speedtest σε 50αρα γραμμη, στα 2.4G με wifi τερματιζει στα 40Mbps προς το τελος του τεστ, ενω στα 5G ειναι καρφωμενο στα 49Μbps σε ολη τη διαρκεια του τεστ.
To Upload και στις δυο συχνοτητες (2.4G Και 5G) παραμενει το ιδιο στα 5Mbps.

Θελω να χρησιμοποιησω την εξοδο LAN απο ενα Tp link extender που εχω, ωστε να συνδεσω τον υπολογιστη με καλωδιο. Δηλαδη να παιρνει wifi απο το ZTE H267A της Vodafone και να μου δινει το TP-link με καλωδιο.
Αλλα σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι Single band (2.4G) και συμφωνα με τα αποτελεσματα του τεστ, θα εχω χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα με τη συνδεση που εχω σκοπο να κανω. Αφου παρ'οτι με καλωδιο στην ουσια θα δινει lan απο τα 2.4G wifi.

----------


## minas

> Ξερει καποιος γιατι εχω τοση διαφορα στη ταχυτητα μεταξυ 2.4G και 5G?
> Σε speedtest σε 50αρα γραμμη, στα 2.4G με wifi τερματιζει στα 40Mbps προς το τελος του τεστ, ενω στα 5G ειναι καρφωμενο στα 49Μbps σε ολη τη διαρκεια του τεστ.
> To Upload και στις δυο συχνοτητες (2.4G Και 5G) παραμενει το ιδιο στα 5Mbps.
> 
> Θελω να χρησιμοποιησω την εξοδο LAN απο ενα Tp link extender που εχω, ωστε να συνδεσω τον υπολογιστη με καλωδιο. Δηλαδη να παιρνει wifi απο το ZTE H267A της Vodafone και να μου δινει το TP-link με καλωδιο.
> Αλλα σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι Single band (2.4G) και συμφωνα με τα αποτελεσματα του τεστ, θα εχω χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα με τη συνδεση που εχω σκοπο να κανω. Αφου παρ'οτι με καλωδιο στην ουσια θα δινει lan απο τα 2.4G wifi.


Εκτός του ότι τα 2.4GHz έχουν μικρότερο εύρος ζώνης, έχουν και περισσότερο θόρυβο από κοντινά δίκτυα.
Επίσης το WiFi είναι πάντα half duplex.
Ethernet > Powerlines > 5GHz > 2.4GHz

----------


## ThReSh

Ίσως να έχεις το channel bandwidth του 2.4ghz στα 20mhz αντί για τα 40. 

Στο 40 βέβαια έχει μικρότερη εμβέλεια.

----------


## jimis

Αρα προτιμοτερο να τραβηξω ενα καλωδιο Εthernet.
Eπισης πολυ συχνα μου εξαφανιζεται το 5G απο τα δικτυα και εμφανιζεται μετα απο λιγο. Και τωρα που γραφω αυτο εδω το μυνημα, εχω συνδεθει σε 2.4G ενω πριν ημουν 5G.
Ειναι κανα θεμα ελαττωματικου ZTE?
Και το Ping μου 15ms ειναι τραγικο. Πηγα για φθηνοτερα στην Vodafone αλλα τελικα ο Οτε ηταν καλυτερος σε σταθεροτητα.

----------


## slalom

Με το καινουριο fw εχει μπει στην καρτελα VoIP, το VoIP service

----------


## George98

> Με το καινουριο fw εχει μπει στην καρτελα VoIP, το VoIP service


Ποια έκδοση έχεις?

----------


## kmpatra

να συμπληρωσω οτι το εμφανιζει με κωδικους root ομως...



> Hardware Version V1.0.2
> Software Version V1.0.2_VDFT20
> Boot Version V1.0.2

----------


## slalom

> Ποια έκδοση έχεις?


το καινουριο fw

----------


## ultraex2003

περιοχη  συκεων  θεσσαλονικης   καινουργια  γραμμη 
voip  παιζει και μοιραζει wifi εχει αναλαβει xiaomi 4a

----------


## alexisnik199111

14 ping με fastpath και 3,7 line attenuation? περιεργα πραγματα...

----------


## zeronero

To line att του 267 μην το εμπιστεύεσαι.

----------


## jimis

Πως γινεται να εχω 14ping με wifi και 18 με ethernet καλωδιο?

----------


## nyannaco

> Πως γινεται να εχω 14ping με wifi και 18 με ethernet καλωδιο?


Δεν είσαι ο μόνος, δες προηγούμενο post μου στο ίδιο νήμα, εδώ:
Η μόνη λογική εξήγηση που μπορώ να βρω είναι ότι το H267A δείχνει ό,τι νά'ναι  :Sad:

----------


## kostas87

γνωριζετε αν η vodafone σε νεες συνδεσεις απο φορητοτητα δινει αυτο το ρουτερ ή το sercomm? ή στελνει τυχαια ενα απο αυτα τα 2?

----------


## zeronero

Σε αναβάθμιση από 24 σε 50 εντός vf έστειλαν αυτό.

----------


## nyannaco

> Σε αναβάθμιση από 24 σε 50 εντός vf έστειλαν αυτό.


Ομοίως

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Γνωρίζετε αν με την τελευταία ενημέρωση λειτουργεί σωστά G.INP από καμπίνα Vodafone?
Σε γνωστό μου κάνει κάτι ping spikes, χωρίς βέβαια να έκατσε να ασχοληθεί για τους λόγους..

----------


## NexTiN

Το θέμα με το UP & G.INP στις 100άρες έφτιαξε, τώρα για τα Ping Spikes πιθανότατα είναι αλλού το πρόβλημα (δρομολογήσεις, κτλ.)...

- - - Updated - - -

Αν έχει 100άρα και τον είχαν στο "workaround" προφίλ (12ms up) όπως είχαν βάλει σε μια γραμμή μου, να ζητήσει να βγει και να δει πως πάει...

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Ευχαριστώ, 50αρα έχει..

----------


## galotzas

Εμενα παντως εδω και 1 μηνα το εχουν disable μαζι και το fast path.

----------


## jimis

> Δεν είσαι ο μόνος, δες προηγούμενο post μου στο ίδιο νήμα, εδώ:
> Η μόνη λογική εξήγηση που μπορώ να βρω είναι ότι το H267A δείχνει ό,τι νά'ναι


Μηπως τοτε θα ηταν μια καλη ιδεα να βαλω το προηγουμενο modem της Cosmote? Το speedport.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μηπως τοτε θα ηταν μια καλη ιδεα να βαλω το προηγουμενο modem της Cosmote? Το speedport.


Αν έχεις voip δε θα ήταν κ πολύ καλή ιδέα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Το θέμα με το UP & G.INP στις 100άρες έφτιαξε, τώρα για τα Ping Spikes πιθανότατα είναι αλλού το πρόβλημα (δρομολογήσεις, κτλ.)...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αν έχει 100άρα και τον είχαν στο "workaround" προφίλ (12ms up) όπως είχαν βάλει σε μια γραμμή μου, να ζητήσει να βγει και να δει πως πάει...


Αν ήταν αυτή η περίπτωση δεν θα φαινόταν στο delay το latency; Να δείχνει όντως ότι να ναι το ρούτερ;

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμενα παντως εδω και 1 μηνα το εχουν disable μαζι και το fast path.


Δλδ είσαι σε interleaved ;

----------


## jimis

[QUOTE=GregoirX23;7143722]Αν έχεις voip δε θα ήταν κ πολύ καλή ιδέα..

- - - Updated - - -

Γιατι?

----------


## GregoirX23

Γιατί δεν θα έχεις τηλεφωνία ; 
To voip παίζει μόνο στο δικό τους ρούτερ..
Και για να χρησιμοποιηθεί άλλο του εμπορίου πρέπει να μάθεις τους κωδικούς πλαγίως αφού δεν τους δίνουν.. 
Πάντως σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ αφού δεν έχεις τηλεφωνία από ΟΤΕ.. 
Μόνο ίντερνετ θα έχεις.. Αν παίξει και το ίντερνετ και δεν χρειάζεται πάλι το δικό τους ρούτερ.. Έχουν υπάρξει τέτοια κουφά..

----------


## galotzas

> Δλδ είσαι σε interleaved ;


Πλεον ναι. Τα εχουν απενεργοποιησει ολα

----------


## jimis

Σταθερο τηλεφωνο δεν εχω σπιτι, παρ'οτι υπαρχει η γραμμη. Το Sρeedport δουλευει κανονικα παντως, γιατι οταν εγινε η μεταβαση απο Cosmote σε Vodafone ειχα για μερικες μερες το Speedport απανω.
Βαριεμαι βεβαια τη διαδικασια να βαζω παλι σταθερες IP Στις συσκευες μου, να αντιγραφω Mac κτλ. Και δεν μπορει να μου εγγυηθει κανεις οτι θα εχω χαμηλοτερο Ping.
Μηπως να τους επαιρνα ενα τηλεφωνο να μου γυρνουσαν σε fastpath.

----------


## alexisnik199111

κατι ακουσα οτι δεν ειναι απο default full duplex οι LAN ισχυει? και αν ναι πως τις ενεργοποιω???

----------


## GiannisG7

Καλημερα και απο εμενα αναβαθμισα απο 24 σε 50 και μου εδωσαν αυτο το ρουτερ ενδιαφερομαι να αγορασω το fritz box 7530 μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει πως να παρω τους κωδικους voip?Δεν γνωριζω και πολλα ευχαριστω.

----------


## alexisnik199111

ποιο range στο Wifi εχετε βαλει? η το εχετε στο auto? εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να βαλει καποιο συγκεκριμενο??

----------


## minas

> ποιο range στο Wifi εχετε βαλει? η το εχετε στο auto? εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να βαλει καποιο συγκεκριμενο??


Συνήθως βάζω το χαμηλότερο που καλύπτει επαρκώς το χώρο που με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## alexisnik199111

ok thanks.by the way αυτο με το full duplex που γραφτηκε παραπανω ισχυει?

----------


## BERGMAN

Καλησπέρα παιδιά..πρώτη φορά γράφω εδώ στην ομάδα...εχω ένα  Η300 σε 100αρα γραμμή κ πιάνω ταχύτητα από 90 έως 97... ένας φίλος μου έδωσε το Η267Α, το έβαλα πάνω κ η ταχύτητα δεν ξεπερνάει τα 75mbps κυρίως κυμαίνεται στο 57 έως 67...έβαλα  ξανα πάνω το Η300 κ έπιασα παλι πάνω από 90mpbs...μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει το γιατι; .....εντάξει αρχάριος είμαι αλλά μαρεσει να ασχολούμαι κ να πειραματιζομαι λιγο με αυτά....

----------


## ethnik471

Παιδιά SOS τα φώτα σας! Έχω το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ με 50άρα vdsl και συγχρονίζω στο φουλ.
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως όταν κάποια συσκευή συνδεδεμένη με wifi κατεβάζει κάτι κι εγώ παίζω online games (πχ battlefield) αυξάνεται υπερβολικά το Ping μου με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορώ να παίξω και πολλές φορές μάλιστα να με πετάει.
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το διορθώσω αυτό; Πχ να τις βάλω κάποιο limit τις άλλες συσκευές μέσω ρούτερ ;
Έχω και ενα κιτ ethernet powerline και ενα wifi repeater... ίσως αν έδινα στις wifi συσκευές μεσω repeater να παίρνανε πιο εξασθημένο σήμα? Δεν ξέρω.... 

Τα φώτα σας !

----------


## minas

> Παιδιά SOS τα φώτα σας! Έχω το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ με 50άρα vdsl και συγχρονίζω στο φουλ.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως όταν κάποια συσκευή συνδεδεμένη με wifi κατεβάζει κάτι κι εγώ παίζω online games (πχ battlefield) αυξάνεται υπερβολικά το Ping μου με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορώ να παίξω και πολλές φορές μάλιστα να με πετάει.
> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το διορθώσω αυτό; Πχ να τις βάλω κάποιο limit τις άλλες συσκευές μέσω ρούτερ ;
> Έχω και ενα κιτ ethernet powerline και ενα wifi repeater... ίσως αν έδινα στις wifi συσκευές μεσω repeater να παίρνανε πιο εξασθημένο σήμα? Δεν ξέρω.... 
> 
> Τα φώτα σας !


Δεν μπορείς κάνεις σοβαρό QoS με αυτό το ρούτερ. Εάν μπορείς να βάλεις όριο από την πλευρά της άλλης συσκευής που κατεβάζει, βάλε.
Διαφορετικά πάρε είτε κάποιο άλλο ρούτερ, είτε κάποιο access point που θα σου επιτρέπουν να διαχειρίζεσαι καλύτερα τις συνδεδεμένες συσκευές.

----------


## ethnik471

Τι είναι το access point ; Μπορείς να μου προτείνεις κάποιο απλό και φτηνό ίσα ίσα να κάνω την δουλειά μου ;
Το wifi repeater tplink που έχω να φανταστώ δεν βοηθάει έτσι ;

----------


## minas

> Τι είναι το access point ; Μπορείς να μου προτείνεις κάποιο απλό και φτηνό ίσα ίσα να κάνω την δουλειά μου ;
> Το wifi repeater tplink που έχω να φανταστώ δεν βοηθάει έτσι ;


Access point ονομάζεται η συσκευή που δίνει ασύρματο δίκτυο. Εάν το TP-Link σου έχει ρυθμίσεις για traffic shaping, speed limits, κλπ, χρησιμοποίησε αυτό.
Διαφορετικά, μπορώ να σκεφτώ μοντέλα από Ubiquiti ή Mikrotik που το κάνουν, αλλά δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα φτηνά ή απλά στο στήσιμο.
Επίσης, εφόσον θα μπεις στη διαδικασία να αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό, ίσως έχει νόημα να αλλάξεις ολόκληρο το modem/router με κάποιο που να τα κάνει όλα, αν και αυτή η επιλογή θα είναι σίγουρα ακριβή (~150€+).
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλο και κάποιο θέμα θα υπάρχει ήδη στο φόρουμ με αντίστοιχο ερώτημα, ρίξε μια ματιά για να μην χρειαστεί να ανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό  :Smile: .

----------


## ethnik471

> Access point ονομάζεται η συσκευή που δίνει ασύρματο δίκτυο. Εάν το TP-Link σου έχει ρυθμίσεις για traffic shaping, speed limits, κλπ, χρησιμοποίησε αυτό.
> Διαφορετικά, μπορώ να σκεφτώ μοντέλα από Ubiquiti ή Mikrotik που το κάνουν, αλλά δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα φτηνά ή απλά στο στήσιμο.
> Επίσης, εφόσον θα μπεις στη διαδικασία να αγοράσεις εξοπλισμό, ίσως έχει νόημα να αλλάξεις ολόκληρο το modem/router με κάποιο που να τα κάνει όλα, αν και αυτή η επιλογή θα είναι σίγουρα ακριβή (~150€+).
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλο και κάποιο θέμα θα υπάρχει ήδη στο φόρουμ με αντίστοιχο ερώτημα, ρίξε μια ματιά για να μην χρειαστεί να ανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό .


Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !

----------


## alexisnik199111

γραφω και εγω τις εμπειρεις μου.εχω συνδεθει απο 27/10. ειναι κλασσικα ενα σαπιο ρουτερ παροχου.αρχικα η διαδικασια login καθυστερει ως root credential χωρις λογο.νομιζω οτι οι φημες περι του h300s οτι ειναι καλυτερο μαλλον ισχυουν.  η πολυ καλη γραμμη μου (8 ping) ψιλοχαραμιζεται θεωρω.οσο αφορα το LAN τολμω να πω οτι ειναι παρα πολυ καλο. το χαλι συνανταται ,περα απο την ετσι κ ετσι εμβελεια, καθυστερει  να γινει συνδεση στις ασυρματες συσκευες κινητα κτλ. η διαφορα ping αξιοπεριεργως, μεταξυ LAN και WIFI ειναι απειροελαχιστη 1ms.γενικοτερα τπτ το φοβερο.θα βολευτω προς το παρον και με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα γυρισω σε fritzbox--σε σοβαρα αξιοπιστα ρουτερ.

----------


## polgr

Καλησπέρα,

υπάρχει κάπου για download το firmware που υποτίθεται ότι διορθώνει το πρόβλημα με το g.inp? Ήρθε τεχνικός της Vodafone, μου έκανα αναβάθμιση πριν λίγο καιρό (ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T17) αλλά το πρόβλημα με το upload παραμένει. Επιπλέον, το g.inp είναι κλειδωμένο ακόμη και με root password και δεν μπορώ να το απενεργοποιήσω στο συγκεκριμένο fw. Τι μπορώ να κάνω;

Μου έχουν αλλάξει σε oxygen το οποίο όμως τώρα έχει τα δικά του θέματα  :Smile:

----------


## Biteat

αν η καμπινα ειναι της vodafone ζητα να σου αλλαξουν προφιλ

----------


## polgr

Μπορεί να έχει επίπτωση αυτό στις ταχύτητες μου προς το χειρότερο? Δεν θα έχουν ήδη τη βέλτιστη?

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν, πήρα ξανά τη Βόνταφον, για πολλοστή φορά. Τους λέω ότι με το νέο router (Oxygen) έχω ξαφνικά τεράστιο πρόβλημα με το download (πραγματικά απ'το πουθενά), πολύ ασταθές και γενικά χαμηλό. Με το oxygen κλειδώνει το upload στα 10, αλλά αφου τώρα χαλάει το download δε βλέπω λόγο να το χρησιμοποιώ. Στη σελίδα του ρουτερ συγχρονίζει όμως κανονικά (όπως και στο speedtest), το πρόβλημα επομένως είναι πέρα απ'το δίκτυο της Vodafone.

Ομοίως με το ZTE, συγχρονίζει στα 100/10 στη σελίδα του ρούτερ και αυτό μαξάρει πραγματικά την ταχύτητα (Steam 13 Mb/s) αλλά το upload παραμένει bugged στα 5. Μάλιστα, τους είπα για το g.inp και μου λένε ότι για τη γραμμή μου δεν είναι καν ενεργοποιημένο (λογικό, με root κωδικούς μου είναι greyed out). Επίσης τους ρώτησα αν τρέχω ήδη το τελευταίο fw και είπαν ναι, επομένως αν ήταν θέμα με το g.inp θα είχε φαντάζομαι διορθωθεί. Και πάλι η Βονταφον λέει ότι όλα δειχνουν πολύ καλά στη γραμμή, ελάχιστα ερρορς κτλπ και όλα συγχρονίζουν, δεν βλέπουν πρόβλημα. Ζήτησα και αλλαγή προφιλ στην καμπίνα αλλα μου λένε μόνο αν υπάρχει βλάβη γίνεται.

Επομένως, μπρος γκρεμός (5 upload) και πίσω ρέμα (ό,τι ναναι dl ξαφνικά). Θα μείνω με το ZTE που το DL μου ειναι πολύ πιο σημαντικό, με το 5αρι upload, εκτός αν κάποιος μπορεί να σκεφτεί κάτι άλλο να δοκιμάσω.

----------


## dimangelid

> Μπορεί να έχει επίπτωση αυτό στις ταχύτητες μου προς το χειρότερο? Δεν θα έχουν ήδη τη βέλτιστη?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Λοιπόν, πήρα ξανά τη Βόνταφον, για πολλοστή φορά. Τους λέω ότι με το νέο router (Oxygen) έχω ξαφνικά τεράστιο πρόβλημα με το download (πραγματικά απ'το πουθενά), πολύ ασταθές και γενικά χαμηλό. Με το oxygen κλειδώνει το upload στα 10, αλλά αφου τώρα χαλάει το download δε βλέπω λόγο να το χρησιμοποιώ. Στη σελίδα του ρουτερ συγχρονίζει όμως κανονικά (όπως και στο speedtest), το πρόβλημα επομένως είναι πέρα απ'το δίκτυο της Vodafone.
> 
> Ομοίως με το ZTE, συγχρονίζει στα 100/10 στη σελίδα του ρούτερ και αυτό μαξάρει πραγματικά την ταχύτητα (Steam 13 Mb/s) αλλά το upload παραμένει bugged στα 5. Μάλιστα, τους είπα για το g.inp και μου λένε ότι για τη γραμμή μου δεν είναι καν ενεργοποιημένο (λογικό, με root κωδικούς μου είναι greyed out). Επίσης τους ρώτησα αν τρέχω ήδη το τελευταίο fw και είπαν ναι, επομένως αν ήταν θέμα με το g.inp θα είχε φαντάζομαι διορθωθεί. Και πάλι η Βονταφον λέει ότι όλα δειχνουν πολύ καλά στη γραμμή, ελάχιστα ερρορς κτλπ και όλα συγχρονίζουν, δεν βλέπουν το πρόγραμμα. Ζήτησα και αλλαγή προφιλ στην καμπίνα αλλα μου λένε μόνο αν υπάρχει βλάβη γίνεται.
> 
> Επομένως, προς γκρεμός (5 upload) και πίσω ρέμα (ό,τι ναναι dl ξαφνικά). Θα μείνω με το ZTE που το DL μου ειναι πολύ πιο σημαντικό, με το 5αρι upload, εκτός αν κάποιος μπορεί να σκεφτεί κάτι άλλο να δοκιμάσω.


Να ζητήσεις να βρουν τρόπο να το φτιάξουν αλλιώς να σε αφήσουν να φύγεις χωρίς ποινή. Εναλλακτικά:

1) Αν δεν έχεις VoIP τηλεφωνία ή αν έχεις VoIP και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το σταθερό, παίρνεις δικό σου modem/router και ξεμπερδεύεις

2) Αν έχεις VoIP και σε ενδιαφέρει το σταθερό, ψάχνεις να δεις αν γίνεται να βρεις τους κωδικούς και τις ρυθμίσεις της VoIP τηλεφωνίας, τους βάζεις στον δικό σου εξοπλισμό και ξεμπερδεύεις

----------


## polgr

Το 2) ειναι μια εναλλακτική, σκέφτομαι να πάρω κάποιο Fritz που απ'όσο έχω ακούσει παίρνει αυτόματα VoIP ρυθμίσεις της Vodafone (αν και με routerpassview εχω βρει πλέον τον τρόπο για να τους κάνω extract).

Παρ'όλα αυτά, δεν θα με χάλαγε να αλλάξω πάροχο ίσως στο κοντινό μέλλον, όμως φοβάμαι ότι και να τους πω να με αφήσουν να φύγω λόγω 'βλάβης' θα μου πουν οτι δεν υπάρχει καμία στην γραμμή και δεν θα το τιμήσουν.

----------


## NexTiN

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> υπάρχει κάπου για download το firmware που υποτίθεται ότι διορθώνει το πρόβλημα με το g.inp? Ήρθε τεχνικός της Vodafone, μου έκανα αναβάθμιση πριν λίγο καιρό (ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T17) αλλά το πρόβλημα με το upload παραμένει. Επιπλέον, το g.inp είναι κλειδωμένο ακόμη και με root password και δεν μπορώ να το απενεργοποιήσω στο συγκεκριμένο fw. Τι μπορώ να κάνω;
> 
> Μου έχουν αλλάξει σε oxygen το οποίο όμως τώρα έχει τα δικά του θέματα


Έχεις OneNet. To Firmware προς το παρόν το έβγαλαν μόνο για τα οικιακά ΖΤΕ. Στα OneNet δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμη και άγνωστο το πότε και αν θα πάρει αναβάθμιση...

----------


## jkoukos

> σκέφτομαι να πάρω κάποιο Fritz που απ'όσο έχω ακούσει παίρνει αυτόματα VoIP ρυθμίσεις της Vodafone


Αυτόματα μόνο το Internet δουλεύει και όχι το VoIP. Μόνο σε Cosmote όλα παίζουν αυτόματα.

----------


## polgr

Ξέρεις ποιά είναι η έκδοση firmware που το διορθώνει και πότε κυκλοφόρησε για τα οικιακά; (επίσης υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ελέγξω αν/όταν κυκλοφορήσει, κάποιο repo, ο,τιδήποτε)

- - - Updated - - -

Τα skroutz reviews αναφέρουν (για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο) ότι δουλέυει αυτόματα πάντως.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τα skroutz reviews αναφέρουν (για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο) ότι δουλέυει αυτόματα πάντως.


Λογικά έχουν Cosmote.

----------


## polgr

Έχω δει να αναφέρουν και για Vodafone (model)

----------


## slalom

> Ξέρεις ποιά είναι η έκδοση firmware που το διορθώνει και πότε κυκλοφόρησε για τα οικιακά;


ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT20

----------


## polgr

> ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT20


Σε ευχαριστώ. Πάντως σε μια flashable μορφή δεν υπάρχει αυτό το firmware φαντάζομαι; Επίσης, αν το έβρισκα και το flashαρα υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μη δουλέυει μετά κάτι; (π.χ. voip)

Δε ξέρω σε τι διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους τα οικιακά/onenet routers.

----------


## ThReSh

> Έχω δει να αναφέρουν και για Vodafone (model)


Μόνο ένας που έχει Wind και το πιστεύει λανθασμένα, οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν Vodafone γράφουν ξεκάθαρα ότι για VoIP χρειάζονται credentials που δεν δίνει o πάροχος και πρέπει να τα τραβήξουμε με προγραμματάκι.

----------


## jkoukos

> Έχω δει να αναφέρουν και για Vodafone (model)


Με τίποτα!

----------


## slalom

> Δε ξέρω σε τι διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους τα οικιακά/onenet routers.


Ουσιαστικα στο VoIP

----------


## mondeo

Πρόσφατα έβαλα το 7530 σε One Net και τα στοιχεία της τηλεφωνίας τα πήρα από το ΖΤΕ και τα πέρασα χειροκίνητα.
Αυτόματα δεν μπαίνουν.

----------


## polgr

> Ουσιαστικα στο VoIP


Αν περάσω το firmware του Οικιακού και κάνω restore το config.bin του κανονικού μου υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλέψει; Θέλω το 10αρι upload στο ΖΤΕ, αν χρειαστεί μπορώ να βρω και τους VoIP κωδικούς πάντως (αν δηλαδή υπάρχει μόνο αυτό το θέμα και υπάρχει κάπου το fw του οικιακού)

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν περάσω το firmware του Οικιακού


Το θέμα είναι αν βρίσκεται αυτό.

Τα upgrades στα οικιακά γίνονται "αυτόματα" μέσω TR-069, δεν τα κάναμε χειροκίνητα εμείς.

----------


## minas

> Το 2) ειναι μια εναλλακτική, σκέφτομαι να πάρω κάποιο Fritz που απ'όσο έχω ακούσει παίρνει αυτόματα VoIP ρυθμίσεις της Vodafone (αν και με routerpassview εχω βρει πλέον τον τρόπο για να τους κάνω extract).
> 
> Παρ'όλα αυτά, δεν θα με χάλαγε να αλλάξω πάροχο ίσως στο κοντινό μέλλον, όμως φοβάμαι ότι και να τους πω να με αφήσουν να φύγω λόγω 'βλάβης' θα μου πουν οτι δεν υπάρχει καμία στην γραμμή και δεν θα το τιμήσουν.





> Πρόσφατα έβαλα το 7530 σε One Net και τα στοιχεία της τηλεφωνίας τα πήρα από το ΖΤΕ και τα πέρασα χειροκίνητα.
> Αυτόματα δεν μπαίνουν.


Παίρνουμε και από το 267 πλέον; Είχα μείνει μόνο στο H300.

----------


## zeronero

> Παίρνουμε και από το 267 πλέον; Είχα μείνει μόνο στο H300.


Με το routerpassview πάντα παίρναμε από το zte. Εγώ έτσι τα βρήκα και τα πέρασα στο fritz.

----------


## jimger

> Με το routerpassview πάντα παίρναμε από το zte. Εγώ έτσι τα βρήκα και τα πέρασα στο fritz.


Νομίζω κάποιος είπε ότι με το τελευταίο fw δεν? Ευτυχώς εγώ τα πήρα το καλοκαίρι και μπήκαν στην ντουλάπα όλα πλην του 7530

----------


## zeronero

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εγώ τα είχα τραβήξει παλαιότερα. Το ZTE είναι αποθηκευμένο με το παλιό fw.
Νομίζω ότι έλεγαν πως δεν λειτουργούσε το root pass στο νέο fw και κάποιος έδωσε το καινούργιο.
Ενδεχομένως όμως να ισχύει αυτό που λες, δε θυμάμαι.

----------


## polgr

Λένε να αξίζει να ρωτήσω τη Vodafone αν μπορεί να μου περάσει το fw του οικιακού στο OneNet ρούτερ; Ή δεν αξίζει τον κόπο καν;

----------


## slalom

Οχι, θα σου στειλουν αλλο

----------


## polgr

Μια τελευταία ερώτηση και σταματάω, σε περίπτωση που κάποιος ξέρει. Με το ΤR-069 πρέπει υποτίθεται το ρούτερ να κάνει αυτόματα update σε νέο fw όταν αυτό γίνει διαθέσιμο;

Ρωτάω επειδή όταν ο τεχνικός ήρθε και μου έφερε το Oxygen, έκανε manually update στο T17 firmware. Να ξέρω δηλαδή να μη περιμένω τσάμπα αλλιώς.

----------


## mobile_34

Δυο ημέρες το έχω και λειτουργεί και έχει αστάθεια στη ταχύτητα της γραμμής......στο μενού εμφανίζει να τερματίζει σε ταχύτητα αλλά στην πραγματικότητα έχει σκαμπανεβάσματα και μου κάνει και προβλήματα στη Vodafone tv (παγώνει η εικόνα, χάνεται το σήμα καμία φορά κτλ).....συμβαίνει και σε άλλους ? Μήπως χρειάζεται καμία ρύθμιση ?

----------


## polgr

Πέρασα Τσέχικο, το config.bin του OneNet router κάνει 'integrity check failed'. Έχει κανείς ιδέα πως διορθώνεται ή αν γίνεται κάπως να επιστρέψω στης vodafone?

----------


## NexTiN

Μεγεια το “τουβλακι”. Δεν επιστρεφει σε Voda Firmware, οικιακο ή OneNet οτι και να το κανεις, μιας και πλεον δεν ταιριαζουν τα Hash Checks ωστε να το αναγνωρισει το TR069 της Voda και να το στειλει…

----------


## polgr

Έχω δει πάντως άλλους που έχουν καταφέρει να βάλουν manually τις ρυθμίσεις και να το κάνουν να δουλέψει. Αν λοιπόν κάποιος ξέρει κατι, θα ήταν πολύ βοηθητικό.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## deanoh7

> Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από Vasilakos69 Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
> Με λίγα λόγια το συγκεκριμένο modem/router αν του βάλουμε το τσέχικο FW δεν θα δουλεύει σε ADSL 2+; (PSTN)
> Όχι, δεν θα δουλεύει. Με αυτό το τσέχικο δουλεύει πλέον μόνο αν έχεις ISDN τηλεφωνική γραμμή ή σε συνδέσεις VDSL από καμπίνα γιατί οι πόρτες στις καμπίνες υποστηρίζουν και τα 2 Annex (Α και Β).
> 
> 
> Βρήκα και ένα Τούρκικο εδώ: https://mini.donanimhaber.com/zte-h2...0-35#143354792 το οποίο προορίζεται για fiber συνδέσεις της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας και το τονίζω: αν περαστεί χάνει πλήρως τις δυνατότητες xDSL το ρούτερ και μπορεί πλέον να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο με παροχή από τη WAN θύρα ή με 3G/4G stick, αλλά κάποιος που δεν ενδιαφέρεται για αυτές και δεν τον νοιάζει μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει. Το δοκίμασα και γίνεται εύκολα επιστροφή με φλασάρισμα του Τσέχικου αλλά δεν μπορεί να επιστρέψει σε αυτό της Vodafone φυσικά.



Το εξηγεί εδώ ο theopan και όπως κι εγώ, αλλά και άλλοι, δυστυχώς τη "πάτησες".  Για μένα που το θέλω για δεύτερο και για χρήση μόνο τις πόρτες για τηλεφωνία VoIP και Wi-Fi δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά για σύνδεση όσων έχουν Vodafone, τέλος και δυστυχώς δεν έχει υπάρξει διαρροή του "μαμά" fw πουθενά απ' την ώρα που το συγκεκριμένο εμφανίστηκε.

----------


## polgr

Εμένα η γραμμή είναι 100/10 με VDSL2, νόμιζα απλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχει τα σωστά Modulation settings?

----------


## alexisnik199111

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι, για να μην γινει κοφλικτ τα wifi ranges με αλλο ρουτερ, εαν βαλω στο ενα 11 και στο ζτε το 5 καναλι, θα ειμαι οκ?

----------


## minas

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι, για να μην γινει κοφλικτ τα wifi ranges με αλλο ρουτερ, εαν βαλω στο ενα 11 και στο ζτε το 5 καναλι, θα ειμαι οκ?


Ναι, εάν είναι σε εμβέλεια μόνο τα δικά σου κανάλια.

----------


## firedrake

Καλησπέρα,μετά το πέρασμα του τσεχικου firmware,έκανα reset.Ανάβει κανονικά, αλλά δεν συνδέεται πια το PC στην 192.168.2.1, κάνει timeout η σελίδα.. Καμμία πρόταση; Η να το πετάξω;

----------


## kosath

> Καλησπέρα,μετά το πέρασμα του τσεχικου firmware,έκανα reset.Ανάβει κανονικά, αλλά δεν συνδέεται πια το PC στην 192.168.2.1, κάνει timeout η σελίδα.. Καμμία πρόταση; Η να το πετάξω;


Νομίζω στο τσέχικο το δίκτυο είναι 192.168.0.0/24 - για δοκίμασε 192.168.0.1. Τι gateway σου δείχνει η κάρτα δικτύου;

----------


## firedrake

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την γρήγορη απάντηση! Θα το δοκιμάσω το απόγευμα και θα σου πω..

----------


## ethnik471

Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Θα μπορούσατε σας παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσετε να κάνω portforward στο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ; Θέλω να ανοίξω πόρτες για το battlefield 4 , έχω βρει στο ίντερνετ τα νούμερα αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις στο ρούτερ.

-Πάω στο port forwarding ή στο port trigger ; 
-Τι βάζω στο wan port range ;
-Τι βάζω στο Trigger ip adress (αν γίνεται μέσω trigger)
-Τι βάζω στο timeout ;
-Αν γίνεται μέσω port forwarding τι βάζω στο wan connection ; HSIa , HSIv ή ethernet data;
-Τι βάζω στο wan host ip adress (αν γινεται μεσω port forwarding) , το ίδιο και στο wan port και στο Lan host port.

Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## jkoukos

> -Πάω στο port forwarding ή στο port trigger ;
> -Τι βάζω στο wan port range ; 
> -Τι βάζω στο Trigger ip adress (αν γίνεται μέσω trigger)
> -Τι βάζω στο timeout ;
> -Αν γίνεται μέσω port forwarding τι βάζω στο wan connection ; HSIa , HSIv ή ethernet data; Ανάλογα την σύνδεση που έχεις (με σειρά ADSL, VDSL, άλλο Router).
> -Τι βάζω στο wan host ip adress (αν γινεται μεσω port forwarding) , το ίδιο και στο wan port και στο Lan host port. Την πόρτα που θέλεις ανοικτή και στα 2 πεδία


Στο LAN Host IP θα ορίσεις την διεύθυνση της συσκευής που τρέχει το παιχνίδι.

----------


## firedrake

> Νομίζω στο τσέχικο το δίκτυο είναι 192.168.0.0/24 - για δοκίμασε 192.168.0.1. Τι gateway σου δείχνει η κάρτα δικτύου;


Το δοκίμασα, δεν δουλεύει..Αλλάζω και την κάρτα δικτύου για να είναι στο ίδιο δίκτυο, αλλά τίποτε..

- - - Updated - - -




> Το δοκίμασα, δεν δουλεύει..Αλλάζω και την κάρτα δικτύου για να είναι στο ίδιο δίκτυο, αλλά τίποτε..


Το βρήκα, είναι 10.0.0.138, αλλά τώρα, μου λείπει το password..????

----------


## zeronero

To pass του 2.4 wlan. Αυτό που γράφει από κάτω.

----------


## firedrake

> To pass του 2.4 wlan. Αυτό που γράφει από κάτω.


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## alexisnik199111

παιδια ψιλοχαζη ερωτηση, χρειαζεται να ανοιξω πορτες για τα τορεντς? ειμαι με καρφωτη σε λαν.

----------


## ethnik471

> Στο LAN Host IP θα ορίσεις την διεύθυνση της συσκευής που τρέχει το παιχνίδι.


Καλημέρα! Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ! Ποιος ακριβώς ο ρόλος του ~ που υπάρχει στο wan και lan port ;
Επίσης στο lan host (έτσι σκέτο το έχει) βάζω την ip του υπολογιστή μου σωστά; Και στο WAN host ip adress τι βάζω ;

----------


## jkoukos

WAN/LAN port είναι η πόρτα που θέλεις να ανοίξεις. Μπορεί όμως για χ λόγους να θέλεις αυτή η πόρτα να κατευθύνεται προς μία άλλη στην ίδια συσκευή (π.χ. η WAN 443 προς την LAN 40443 ή το ανάποδο).

WAN host address είναι η ΙΡ από την οποία περιμένεις (και επιτρέπεις) το εισερχόμενο πακέτο. Επειδή συνήθως δεν γνωρίζουμε την WAN IP από την οποία θα έρθουν τα δεδομένα, ανάλογα την συσκευή και το firewall δεν την συμπληρώνουμε ή ορίζουμε 0.0.0.0.

----------


## ethnik471

> WAN/LAN port είναι η πόρτα που θέλεις να ανοίξεις. Μπορεί όμως για χ λόγους να θέλεις αυτή η πόρτα να κατευθύνεται προς μία άλλη στην ίδια συσκευή (π.χ. η WAN 443 προς την LAN 40443 ή το ανάποδο).
> 
> WAN host address είναι η ΙΡ από την οποία περιμένεις (και επιτρέπεις) το εισερχόμενο πακέτο. Επειδή συνήθως δεν γνωρίζουμε την WAN IP από την οποία θα έρθουν τα δεδομένα, ανάλογα την συσκευή και το firewall δεν την συμπληρώνουμε ή ορίζουμε 0.0.0.0.


Ειλικρινά σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα παρα πολύ για τον χρόνο σου !
Οπότε συνοψίζοντας, για να μη κάνω κάποιο λάθος, για να ανοίξω πχ την πόρτα 4499 (τυχαίο νούμερο) τα πράγματα πρέπει να έχουν έτσι: ;

----------


## jkoukos

Σωστά. Στο πρωτόκολλο επιλέγεις TCP ή UDP ή και τα 2, ανάλογα τι χρησιμοποιεί η υπηρεσία για την οποία θέλεις να ανοίξεις την πόρτα.

----------


## ethnik471

> Σωστά. Στο πρωτόκολλο επιλέγεις TCP ή UDP ή και τα 2, ανάλογα τι χρησιμοποιεί η υπηρεσία για την οποία θέλεις να ανοίξεις την πόρτα.


Είμαι υπόχρεος ! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ !!  :Smile:

----------


## alexisnik199111

> Δυο ημέρες το έχω και λειτουργεί και έχει αστάθεια στη ταχύτητα της γραμμής......στο μενού εμφανίζει να τερματίζει σε ταχύτητα αλλά στην πραγματικότητα έχει σκαμπανεβάσματα και μου κάνει και προβλήματα στη Vodafone tv (παγώνει η εικόνα, χάνεται το σήμα καμία φορά κτλ).....συμβαίνει και σε άλλους ? Μήπως χρειάζεται καμία ρύθμιση ?


εχω το ιδιο ,αλλα πολυ σπανια ,σε ακυρες στιγμες και για sec η πεφτει στο μισο η και λιγοτερο και επανερχεται αμεσως...υποψην ειμαι με LAN ....τωρα τι φταει........

- - - Updated - - -




> Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω την δουλειά μου. Όταν βλέπω έναν μεντεσέ που τρίζει θέλω να τον λαδώσω για να μην τρίζει. Την δουλειά του θα τη κάνει είτε τρίζει είτε όχι.
> Πόσο μάλλον όταν πρόκειται για έναν μεντεσέ κάπου στο υπόγειο που δεν τον χρησιμοποιώ και καθημερινά...
> 
> Άλλοι άνθρωποι επιλέγουν να αγνοήσουν τον μεντεσέ που τρίζει και άλλοι θέλουν να τον λαδώσουν για να μην τρίζει και είναι για αυτούς θέμα τάξης.
> 
> Δεν είναι κρίσιμο το θέμα για εμένα. Δεν μου λείπει το bandwidth και η χρήση της σύνδεσης είναι πολύ αραιή και σποραδική. Απλά θέλω να βρω τι φταίει και να το διορθώσω.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν έχει να κάνει με το traffic του Internet. Δεν κατεβάζω τίποτα και δεν υπάρχει άλλο traffic. Aπλά μεταφέρω αρχεία από τον Η/Υ μέσω του H267A με 1 connection μόνο ενεργό. Σε αυτό το σενάριο το H267A λειτουργεί ως ένα απλό switch. Όταν μεταφέρω τα 2 καλώδια δικτύου σε ένα tp-link modem router, ή άλλο switch, χωρίς να αλλάξω κάτι άλλο, η σύνδεση γίνεται σε full duplex κανονικά στα 100Mbps.


εχεις τπτ νεοτερο σχετικα με αυτο ? νομιζω εχω κ εγω το ιδιο θεμα αλλα μου επηρεαζει και την ταχυτητα πεφτει στο μισο η και λιγοτερο για σεκ και επανερχεται απο θεμα συσκευης ειμαι full duplex


επισης σε μονοκατοικια για 2.4 τι προτεινε 20 η 40 η συνδυασμος???

----------


## polgr

Ήρθε τεχνικός Vodafone και μου 'έφτιαξε' το bug με τα 5Mbps upload στο συγκεκριμένο (100/10 γραμμή). Ξαφνικά σήμερα το ρούτερ έκανε reboot και χάλασε πάλι. Ακόμη και όταν ήταν 'διορθωμένο' είχα ανεβάσει από 5 ping 9-10.

Πέρασα τελικά το Τσέχικο, πήρα manually όλες τις ρυθμίσεις VoIP,WAN (πήρε αρκετή ώρα) Τώρα 100/10 speedtest (δεν υπάρχει το bug) και με 5ms ping. Τι να πεις για την ανικανότητα των ελληνικών παρόχων;

----------


## gacp

Το τσέχικο firmware που λέτε είναι αυτό ;
https://www.o2.cz/osobni/podpora/nas...-a46346-a46405

----------


## polgr

Ναι. Άλλα άμα το κάνεις με OneNet screenshot όλα τα settings στο WAN και πέρασε τα manually γιατί δε δουλεύει το backup.

Επίσης απτό backup  βρες PPP κωδικούς και VoIP μέσω routerpassview

----------


## ethnik471

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, τι καλύτερο έχει το τσεχικό firmware γενικά ; Αξίζει να το περάσουμε και όσοι δεν αντιμετωπίζουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα ;

----------


## ethnik471

Παιδιά αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας...
Στο wifi ssid1 συνδέονται Χ συσκευές στο σπίτι. Ορισμένες απο αυτές σε άσχετες στιγμές αδυνατούν να συνδεθούν.... Βλέπουν το δίκτυο , προσπαθούν να συνδεθούν αλλα ενω το σήμα ειναι φουλ απλά δεν συνδέονται....
Αν κλείσω και ξανα ανοίξω το ρούτερ στρώνει...

Δοκίμασα να ενεργοποιήσω και τα ssid2 και ssid8 (στην τύχη άνοιξα και το 8) και έβαλα τον ίδιο κωδικό wifi ωστε να δω εαν δεν μπορούν κάποιες συσκεύες να συνδεθούν στο ssid1 μήπως μπορέσουν στα άλλα 2.

Το θέμα ειναι γιατί παρουσιάζει αυτό το πρόβλημα και αν εχει συμβεί σε κανέναν άλλον ;

----------


## alexisnik199111

εχω ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα.εχω αλλαξει καναλια αλλα τπτ αναγκαζομαι να κανω ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ για να στρωσει.αλλα συμβαινει σπανια.αναρωτιεμαι εαν συμβαινει και με το τσεχικο firmware....

----------


## ethnik471

> εχω ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα.εχω αλλαξει καναλια αλλα τπτ αναγκαζομαι να κανω ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ για να στρωσει.αλλα συμβαινει σπανια.αναρωτιεμαι εαν συμβαινει και με το τσεχικο firmware....


Κι εγώ νόμιζα γιατί είχα στάνταρ κανάλι αλλα πλέον εχω κανει factory reset και το άφησα στο auto και συμβαίνει πάλι το ίδιο...
Για να δούμε όλο και κάποιος θα ξέρει την λύση...ίσως το τσεχικό firmware ?...

----------


## slalom

> Στο wifi ssid1 συνδέονται *Χ* συσκευές στο σπίτι


Δηλαδη 10?

----------


## ethnik471

6 και καμιά φορά 7.
Έχει όριο το κάθε ssid ;

----------


## KeRMiT75

> 6 και καμιά φορά 7.
> Έχει όριο το κάθε ssid ;


Νομίζω ο slalom έκανε λίγο χιούμορ, ερμηνεύοντας το "X" ως το ρωμαϊκό δέκα.  :Smile: 

Πάντως κάποιο όριο θα έχει το καθε ssid, ανάλογα με τη διαθέσιμη μνήμη και τον επεξεργαστή.

----------


## minas

> Νομίζω ο slalom έκανε λίγο χιούμορ, ερμηνεύοντας το "X" ως το ρωμαϊκό δέκα. 
> 
> Πάντως κάποιο όριο θα έχει το καθε ssid, ανάλογα με τη διαθέσιμη μνήμη και τον επεξεργαστή.


To πρακτικό όριο είναι η κατανομή του φάσματος και του χρόνου.
Ακόμη και φτηνά ρουτεράκια/AP μπορούν να συνδέσουν πάνω τους πάνω από 100 χρήστες, αλλά στην πράξη τα όρια είναι πολύ χαμηλότερα.
Για καλή εμπειρία χρήσης, σε ένα φτηνό CPE παρόχου δεν θα δούλευα πάνω από 10 δραστήριους ασύρματους χρήστες, σε ένα μέτριο pro-sumer AP θα στόχευα έως 20.
Δεν υπολογίζω προφανώς αδρανείς συσκευές που τυχαίνει να έχουν συνδεθεί πάνω στο ασύρματο.
Για μεγαλύτερη πυκνότητα χρηστών, κοιτάμε να αυξήσουμε και τους σταθμούς, πχ με κάποιο mesh.

----------


## ethnik471

Εδώ όμως μιλάμε για 6 συσκευές οπότε λογικά δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα...
Τι φταίει όμως και τρώει τέτοιο σκάλωμα το ρούτερ ; :/

----------


## alexisnik199111

εμενα μου συμβαινει το εξης περιεργο.οταν κανω restart το ρουτερ το λαμπακι του internet αναμοσβηνει στο ακυρο για ωρες χωρις να υπαρχει κατι συνδεδεμενο πανω.εχει συμβει σε καποιον αλλον παρομοιο?

----------


## villager

> Εδώ όμως μιλάμε για 6 συσκευές οπότε λογικά δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα...
> Τι φταίει όμως και τρώει τέτοιο σκάλωμα το ρούτερ ; :/



Έχει αναφερθεί κάπου πρόσφατα, δοκίμασε να κλείσεις το ipv6 του cpe από τις ρυθμίσεις!

----------


## ethnik471

> Έχει αναφερθεί κάπου πρόσφατα, δοκίμασε να κλείσεις το ipv6 του cpe από τις ρυθμίσεις!


Δεν μπορώ να το βρω, μπορείς να με καθοδηγήσεις για το που θα το βρώ για να το κλείσω ? 
Και που μπορεί να επειρεάζει αυτό το wifi ?

----------


## villager

> Δεν μπορώ να το βρω, μπορείς να με καθοδηγήσεις για το που θα το βρώ για να το κλείσω ? 
> Και που μπορεί να επειρεάζει αυτό το wifi ?


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CF%83%CE%B7

Δοκίμασε και ίσως είναι θέμα δρομολόγησης η dhcp router θέμα ανά διαστήματα!

----------


## ethnik471

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CF%83%CE%B7
> 
> Δοκίμασε και ίσως είναι θέμα δρομολόγησης η dhcp router θέμα ανά διαστήματα!


To προβλημα που περιγράφεται στο θέμα το έχω κι εγώ, οπότε θα απενεργοποιήσω το ipv6 και θα ενημερώσω. Ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ!
Επιπλέον όμως με το ρούτερ αυτό αντιμετωπίζω και άλλο θέμα...Συσκευές που ήταν κανονικα συνδεδεμένες στο wifi, ενω βλέπουν το ρούτερ προσπαθούν να συνδεθούν και αποτυγχάνουν.Αν επανεκκινήσω το ρούτερ συνδέονται κανονικά...

----------


## ethnik471

Παιδιά καλημέρα! Εντόπισα ένα ακομα θέμα...
Έχω αλλάξει μεσω ρουτερ τους dns , και έχω βάλει το isp dns στο OFF.  Στο internet status όμως εμφανίζει κάτι άλλους dns, μάλλον της vodafone και όχι αυτούς που έχω περάσει χειροκίνητα...

Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι παίζει ;

----------


## galotzas

Στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ ΟΤΙ και να κανεις οτι και να βαλεις παντα θα βγαζει και τον 192.168.2.1 σαν τριτο.
Αυτο σημαινει οτι καποιες φορες θα απανταει και αυτος με τους dns της vodafone.

Μονο αν το βαλεις σε bridge mode και μετα βαλεις δικο σου ρουτερ.

----------


## stefanidis

που περιπου ειναι τα στοιχεια της τηλεφωνιας σε ολο αυτο το κατεβατο στο config.bin ?

----------


## zeronero

Αναζήτησε τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό και θα τα βρεις.

----------


## Dark_Nightfall

Καλησπέρα κύριοι ,

Επανέρχομαι καθώς έχω ένα θέμα με την γραμμή (μάλλον καλωδίωση σπιτιού) 

Πριν 2 μήνες είχε έρθει τεχνικός και είχε απομονώσει τα καλώδια (να μην δίνει στον πάνω όροφο) δηλαδή η γραμμή έδινε τόνο στον κάτω όροφο πλέον και μόνο εκεί , καθώς διαπιστώσαμε ότι εκεί βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα (είχα χαμηλό συγχρονισμό και το line attenuation από 19db σε 30db).
Μέχρι εδώ καλά αφού πλέον τερμάτιζε σχεδόν η γραμμή χωρίς προβλήματα μέχρι πριν 2 - 3 μέρες που πάλι έπεσε και ανέβηκε ταυτόχρονα το line attenuation σε 30db)

Επειδή ήμουν παρών και είδα πάνω κάτω τα καλώδια που πειράξαμε για να απομονώσουμε τον πάνω όροφο , συμβαίνει το εξής περίεργο:

Κάποια στιγμή είχα νεκρή γραμμή (δεν είχε τόνο) , και λέω κάτσε να δω τι γίνεται με την καλωδίωση , 2 ζευγάρια καλωδίων ήταν που πειράξαμε με τον τεχνικό (αυτός δηλαδή) το 1 ζευγάρι αποσυνδέθηκε (μάλλον για να απομονωθεί ο πάνω όροφος) και και το άλλο η ήταν συνδεδεμένο η το σύνδεσε αυτός για να αλλάξει η καλωδίωση και να δουλεύει μόνο ο κάτω όροφος.

Τώρα που δεν είχα τόνο η γραμμή δούλεψε (είχα τόνο δηλαδή) όταν σύνδεσα τα 2 καλώδια που ήταν στον αέρα (1 ζευγάρι) σε συνδυασμό με το άλλο ζευγάρι που ήταν ήδη συνδεδεμένο δηλαδή η γραμμή δεν έχει τόνο αν δεν συνδεθούν και τα 2 ζευγάρια ΕΝΩ πριν το 1 ζευγάρι ήταν στον ΑΕΡΑ και δούλευε κανονικά και τερμάτιζε η γραμμή κιόλας.

Επίσης αν συνδέσεις μόνο το 1 ζευγάρι η το άλλο (μόνο του) ΔΕΝ έχει τόνο , δουλεύει αν συνδεθούν και τα 2 (όχι όσο ήταν πριν και τερμάτιζε τώρα συγχρονίζει περίπου στα 20Mbps ενώ πριν τερμάτιζε στα 35 37)

----------


## ethnik471

> Στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ ΟΤΙ και να κανεις οτι και να βαλεις παντα θα βγαζει και τον 192.168.2.1 σαν τριτο.
> Αυτο σημαινει οτι καποιες φορες θα απανταει και αυτος με τους dns της vodafone.
> 
> Μονο αν το βαλεις σε bridge mode και μετα βαλεις δικο σου ρουτερ.


ω μάλιστα... ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## kostas87

ενεργοποιηθηκα σε VDSL 50mbps χτες 

η συνδεσμολογια που εχουν στο site για το 267a ειναι για μια μονο τηλεφωνικη συσκευη. Για επιστροφη σηματος κανουμε οτι δειχνει για το sercomm?
εβαλα κανονικα splitter διακλαδωτη αλλα ετσι δεν εχω αναγνωριση κλησεων στη συσκευη που ειναι διπλα στο ρουτερ. στις υπολοιπες ολα οκ. 

Απο fastpath σε interleaved αλλαζει μονο του? σε fast παρατηρησα διακοπες σε streaming παγωνε. με gaming δεν ασχολουμαι να τους πω να με κλειδωσουν σε interleaved?

υπαρχει τροπος για εξαγωγη/κατηγοριοποιηση στατιστικων τω κλησεων απο το call log?

----------


## nyannaco

> ενεργοποιηθηκα σε VDSL 50mbps χτες 
> 
> η συνδεσμολογια που εχουν στο site για το 267a ειναι για μια μονο τηλεφωνικη συσκευη. Για επιστροφη σηματος κανουμε οτι δειχνει για το sercomm?
> εβαλα κανονικα splitter διακλαδωτη αλλα ετσι δεν εχω αναγνωριση κλησεων στη συσκευη που ειναι διπλα στο ρουτερ. στις υπολοιπες ολα οκ.


Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα κι έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου. Τελικά αποσύνδεσα τη συσκευή τηλεφώνου από το router και την έβαλα κι αυτή παράλληλα με όλες τις υπόλοιπες, στην επιστροφή, και όλα καλά.

----------


## kostas87

> Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα κι έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου. Τελικά αποσύνδεσα τη συσκευή τηλεφώνου από το router και την έβαλα κι αυτή παράλληλα με όλες τις υπόλοιπες, στην επιστροφή, και όλα καλά.


αυτο πως το εκανες? μονο αν βαλεις το "ταυ" πρωτο στο τοιχο και δωσεις απο τη μια στη συσκευη κ την αλλη το spltter με τα υπολοιπα. αλλα θα θες και φιλτρο εξτρα μετα γι αυτη τη συσκευη οπως τις υπολοιπες του σπιτιου

----------


## nyannaco

> αυτο πως το εκανες? μονο αν βαλεις το "ταυ" πρωτο στο τοιχο και δωσεις απο τη μια στη συσκευη κ την αλλη το spltter με τα υπολοιπα. αλλα θα θες και φιλτρο εξτρα μετα γι αυτη τη συσκευη οπως τις υπολοιπες του σπιτιου


Σωστά, θέλει φίλτρο και αυτή η συσκευή.

----------


## alexisnik199111

καλο θα ειναι παντως να παρετε διπλη τηλεφωνικη μπριζα και να ξεχωρισετε την κεντρικη γραμμη απο τις αλλες του σπιτιου.ετσι δεν θα εχετε επιστροφη σηματος κτλ...

----------


## slalom

> η συνδεσμολογια που εχουν στο site για το 267a ειναι για μια μονο τηλεφωνικη συσκευη. Για επιστροφη σηματος κανουμε οτι δειχνει για το sercomm?
> εβαλα κανονικα splitter διακλαδωτη αλλα ετσι δεν εχω αναγνωριση κλησεων στη συσκευη που ειναι διπλα στο ρουτερ. στις υπολοιπες ολα οκ.


Γιατι δε χρησιμοποιεις και τις 2 θυρες?

----------


## mobile_34

Μπορούν να ενεργοποιηθούν και οι 2 θύρες του modem για εισερχόμενο και εξερχόμενες τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις ?

----------


## kostas87

> Γιατι δε χρησιμοποιεις και τις 2 θυρες?


το δοκιμασα γιατι θυμηθηκα οτι ετσι το εκανα και σε γνωστο μου με το ιδιο προβλημα που εχει το Η267Ν. 

Τωρα εισερχομενες εχω κανονικα και με αναγνωριση αλλα η Line 2 δε δινει σημα για εξερχομενη.

----------


## nyannaco

> καλο θα ειναι παντως να παρετε διπλη τηλεφωνικη μπριζα και να ξεχωρισετε την κεντρικη γραμμη απο τις αλλες του σπιτιου.ετσι δεν θα εχετε επιστροφη σηματος κτλ...


Το ιδανικό αυτό είναι, αλλά επειδή το H267A είναι δίπλα στο PC και μακριά από τηλεφωνική πρίζα, χρησιμοποίησα το τηλεφωνικό ζεύγος που είχα ήδη τραβήξει πριν πολλά χρόνια (σε εποχές dial-up, και μετά έμεινε και με το ADSL/PSTN). 
Επειδή για να το κάνω με πλήρη διαχωρισμό πρέπει να τραβήξω πολλά μέτρα καλούμπα UTP, είπα να δοκιμάσω πρώτα έτσι, κι αφού δούλεψε απροβλημάτιστα, έμεινε.

----------


## slalom

> Τωρα εισερχομενες εχω κανονικα και με αναγνωριση αλλα η Line 2 δε δινει σημα για εξερχομενη.


Το ρυθμισες?

----------


## kostas87

> Το ρυθμισες?


δε το ειχα προσεξει! το προφανες  :Innocent:

----------


## jacobp

Καλημέρα!
Έχω οικιακό πρόγραμμα με το H300S αλλά θα αλλαχτεί το πρόγραμμα σε one net και θα μου φέρουν το zte.
Γραμμή 100/10.
Με το H300S δεν αντιμετωπίζω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Μπορώ να μείνω σ αυτό ή αναγκαστικά πρέπει να περάσω στο ZTE?
Αν τελικά περάσω σε ZTE μπορώ να βρω τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας χωρίς να τρέξω κάποιο εξωτερικό πρόγραμμα? 
Υπάρχουν root credentials?
Υπάρχει κάποιο config αρχείο όπου εκεί είναι οι κωδικοί ώστε να τους περάσω σε ένα fritz?

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλημέρα!
> Έχω οικιακό πρόγραμμα με το H300S αλλά θα αλλαχτεί το πρόγραμμα σε one net και θα μου φέρουν το zte.
> Γραμμή 100/10.
> Με το H300S δεν αντιμετωπίζω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Μπορώ να μείνω σ αυτό ή αναγκαστικά πρέπει να περάσω στο ZTE?
> Αν τελικά περάσω σε ZTE μπορώ να βρω τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας χωρίς να τρέξω κάποιο εξωτερικό πρόγραμμα? 
> Υπάρχουν root credentials?
> Υπάρχει κάποιο config αρχείο όπου εκεί είναι οι κωδικοί ώστε να τους περάσω σε ένα fritz?


Εδώ είσαι:

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%B5-fritz-7490

----------


## alexisnik199111

> δε το ειχα προσεξει! το προφανες


για το fastpath απενεργοποιεις το gimp και γυρναει αυτοματα.δες πιο πανω τους root κωδικους.

----------


## kostas87

> για το fastpath απενεργοποιεις το gimp και γυρναει αυτοματα.δες πιο πανω τους root κωδικους.


Το εκανα γυρισε σε inteleaved μια χαρα αλλα με ποια λογικη αλλαζε απο μονο του ομως δεν εχω καταλαβει.
ανεβηκε και το SNR απο το 6 χωρις να πεσει καθολου η ταχυτητα.



Τωρα για την αναγνωριση που λεγαμε εβαλα τη μια συσκευη στην Line 2 και για την επιστροφη την line 1.

Σημερα χρειαστηκε να μεταφερω κληση απο συσκευη στην line 2 σε αλλο ακουστικο που ειναι στην line 1 και δεν γινοταν. 
Δεν ηξερα οτι μπορεις να εχεις 2 κλησεις ταυτοχρονα σε εξελιξη. 

σε εξερχομενες οκ βολευει αν τυχει κ μιλαει αλλος ηδη να μπορεις να καλεσεις κ εσυ παραλληλα.

 σε εισερχομενες ομως δοκιμασα και τη μια φορα χτυπησε κανονικα η αλλη γραμμη. την 2η μπηκε σε αναμονη οπως θα επρεπε. 

Γενικα λιγο μπλεξιμο η κατασταση αν χρησιμοποιησεις και τις 2 θυρες

----------


## slalom

> Σημερα χρειαστηκε να μεταφερω κληση απο συσκευη στην line 2 σε αλλο ακουστικο που ειναι στην line 1 και δεν γινοταν.
> Δεν ηξερα οτι μπορεις να εχεις 2 κλησεις ταυτοχρονα σε εξελιξη.


Μα ειναι 2 γραμμες

----------


## deanoh7

> Μα ειναι 2 γραμμες



Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμη αν είναι μια ή δύο οι γραμμές του kostas87, πάντως όταν ήμουν παλιά στη Vodafone, οι δύο γραμμές που είχα δούλευαν όπως δείχνει παρακάτω η εικόνα:

----------


## slalom

Δηλαδη στο status ειχες 2 αριθμους?

----------


## kostas87

εμενα μια γραμμη ειναι, ενα αριθμο εχω. θεωρουσα οτι η η phone 2 λειτουργει μονο σε περιπτωση που αιτηθεις και 2ο τηλεφωνικο αριθμο. 

συνδεσα και τις 2 θυρες για να εχω αναγνωριση στη συσκευη που ειναι διπλα στο ρουτερ γιατι με το κλασσικο τροπο με το "ταυ" δεν ειχε.

τωρα απενεργοποιησα το sip2 αλλα δεν αλλαξε κατι

----------


## firedrake

> Κάτι που έκανα με μεγάλη επιτυχία και συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα: Κατεβάστε τσέχικο firmware O2.cz με τα 1000!
> 
> Προσωπικά έκανα login ως root στο κανονικό firmware (Vodafone), backup user configuration file και μετά πέρασα το τσέχικο firmware (https://www.o2.cz/_pub/93/4d/ed/6483...1_firmware.bin), έκανα reset (σημαντικό - απαραίτητο), και σαν τελικό βήμα έκανα login στο router ως admin/κωδικός wifi και πέρασα το user config απο το προηγούμενο firmware (Vodafone) και είχα root access στο τσέχικο το οποίο δίνει πολλές επιλογές και γενικά είναι πιο σταθερό.


Μία ερώτηση:Πώς βλέπουμε στο site τους αν υπάρχει νέο firmware; Δεν μπορώ με τίποτε να φτάσω στην σελίδα αυτή.. Πάω προς τα πίσω το παραπάνω path, αλλά όλο 404..  :Smile: 

Edit: Το βρήκα, το αφήνω εδώ για όποιον το χρειαστεί. Το link οδηγεί πάντα στο τελευταίο firmware.  Λήψη υλικολογισμικού -  O2_CZ xDSL / Internet 5G

----------


## ethnik471

Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Δύο ερωτήσεις, απαντάει ο καθένας όποια γνωρίζει  :Smile: )

1) Μπορούμε με το συγκεκριμένο router μέσω telnet να πειράξουμε το SNR ;

2) Αξίζει η μετάβαση σε τσεχικό firmware και αν ναι γιατί ; (υπάρχει περίπτωση να βελτιωθεί καθόλου και το ping σε γερμανικους gaming servers ; )

----------


## ethnik471

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Δύο ερωτήσεις, απαντάει ο καθένας όποια γνωρίζει )
> 
> 1) Μπορούμε με το συγκεκριμένο router μέσω telnet να πειράξουμε το SNR ;
> 
> 2) Αξίζει η μετάβαση σε τσεχικό firmware και αν ναι γιατί ; (υπάρχει περίπτωση να βελτιωθεί καθόλου και το ping σε γερμανικους gaming servers ; )



Κανείς ;
Όσοι περάσαν τσεχικό firmware;

----------


## kostas87

Εχω δοκιμασει 2 repeater ενα Xiaomi router και ενα TP link extender και στα 2 δε πιανω πανω απο 15-20mbps ακομα και αν ειναι διπλα στο 267A

υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι καποια ρυθμιση του ΖΤΕ και να μη δινει παραπανω? 50mbps εχω κλειδωνω ~53mbps

----------


## alexisnik199111

απο οτι λενε στα παραπανω σχολια, λειτουργει καλυτερα με το τσεχικο firmware

----------


## ethnik471

> απο οτι λενε στα παραπανω σχολια, λειτουργει καλυτερα με το τσεχικο firmware


Πολύ γενικό και αόριστο...

----------


## deanoh7

> Δηλαδη στο status ειχες 2 αριθμους?


slalom sorry για τη καθυστέρηση, δεν έχω καταλάβει βέβαια αν ρωτάς εμένα ή τον kostas87, αλλά σε μένα ναι, στο status είχε δύο αριθμούς VoIP και ένας τρίτος απ' την PSTN.  Είχα το πρόγραμμα της HOL (και μετά Voda) με τρεις γραμμές.





> Πολύ γενικό και αόριστο...


Έχω γράψει εδώ:



> Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από theopan Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
> Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από Vasilakos69 Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
> Με λίγα λόγια το συγκεκριμένο modem/router αν του βάλουμε το τσέχικο FW δεν θα δουλεύει σε ADSL 2+; (PSTN)
> Όχι, δεν θα δουλεύει. Με αυτό το τσέχικο δουλεύει πλέον μόνο αν έχεις ISDN τηλεφωνική γραμμή ή σε συνδέσεις VDSL από καμπίνα γιατί οι πόρτες στις καμπίνες υποστηρίζουν και τα 2 Annex (Α και Β).
> 
> 
> Βρήκα και ένα Τούρκικο εδώ: https://mini.donanimhaber.com/zte-h2...0-35#143354792 το οποίο προορίζεται για fiber συνδέσεις της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας και το τονίζω: αν περαστεί χάνει πλήρως τις δυνατότητες xDSL το ρούτερ και μπορεί πλέον να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο με παροχή από τη WAN θύρα ή με 3G/4G stick, αλλά κάποιος που δεν ενδιαφέρεται για αυτές και δεν τον νοιάζει μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει. Το δοκίμασα και γίνεται εύκολα επιστροφή με φλασάρισμα του Τσέχικου αλλά δεν μπορεί να επιστρέψει σε αυτό της Vodafone φυσικά.
> 
> Το εξηγεί εδώ ο theopan και όπως κι εγώ, αλλά και άλλοι, δυστυχώς τη "πάτησες". Για μένα που το θέλω για δεύτερο και για χρήση μόνο τις πόρτες για τηλεφωνία VoIP και Wi-Fi δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά για σύνδεση όσων έχουν Vodafone, τέλος και δυστυχώς δεν έχει υπάρξει διαρροή του "μαμά" fw πουθενά απ' την ώρα που το συγκεκριμένο εμφανίστηκε.


Έχει γραφτεί όμως κι εδώ:



> Ήρθε τεχνικός Vodafone και μου 'έφτιαξε' το bug με τα 5Mbps upload στο συγκεκριμένο (100/10 γραμμή). Ξαφνικά σήμερα το ρούτερ έκανε reboot και χάλασε πάλι. Ακόμη και όταν ήταν 'διορθωμένο' είχα ανεβάσει από 5 ping 9-10.
> 
> Πέρασα τελικά το Τσέχικο, πήρα manually όλες τις ρυθμίσεις VoIP,WAN (πήρε αρκετή ώρα) Τώρα 100/10 speedtest (δεν υπάρχει το bug) και με 5ms ping. Τι να πεις για την ανικανότητα των ελληνικών παρόχων;


Άρα κατά τη γνώμη μου ρωτάς τον polgr τι έκανε και πως του δουλεύει το σύστημα, γιατί εγώ όπως έγραψα στο παλιό post, ήθελα μόνο τις δύο FXS πόρτες για τα τηλέφωνά μου σε VoIP και πλήρης πρόσβαση στις ρυθμίσεις του VoIP και για το Wi-Fi του.

----------


## ethnik471

> slalom sorry για τη καθυστέρηση, δεν έχω καταλάβει βέβαια αν ρωτάς εμένα ή τον kostas87, αλλά σε μένα ναι, στο status είχε δύο αριθμούς VoIP και ένας τρίτος απ' την PSTN.  Είχα το πρόγραμμα της HOL (και μετά Voda) με τρεις γραμμές.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έχω γράψει εδώ:
> 
> 
> Έχει γραφτεί όμως κι εδώ:
> ...


Φίλε μου, σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Ήσουν πολύ κατατοπιστικός , θα στείλω μήνυμα στον polgr να μου πει και αυτός τη γνώμη του μήπως και προχωρήσω και θα σας ενημερώσω

----------


## deanoh7

@ethnik471, Να 'σαι καλά, μακάρι να βγάλεις άκρη, να μάθουμε κι εμείς τι απ' τα δύο ισχύει.

----------


## Lumens

Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει μεταγενέστερο OneNet firmware από το V1.0.2_VDFS.1T17; Έχω το γνωστό πρόβλημα με τα 5mbit upload, αλλά όταν κάνανε την αλλαγή από την καμπίνα άρχισαν προβλήματα με ασταθές snr, πολλά crc errors και πολλές αποσυνδέσεις κατά περιόδους. Βέβαια είχα up 10mbit. Τώρα κάνανε κάποιου είδους reset στην πόρτα μου στην καμπίνα, φαίνεται να είναι πάλι σταθερή η γραμμή αλλά ξαναέχω 5mbit upload.

Απ'ότι κατάλαβα στην οικιακή έκδοση βγήκε νέο firmware που διορθώνει το upload και αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει βγει και για τις onenet συνδέσεις.

----------


## manik

> Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει μεταγενέστερο OneNet firmware από το V1.0.2_VDFS.1T17; Έχω το γνωστό πρόβλημα με τα 5mbit upload, αλλά όταν κάνανε την αλλαγή από την καμπίνα άρχισαν προβλήματα με ασταθές snr, πολλά crc errors και πολλές αποσυνδέσεις κατά περιόδους. Βέβαια είχα up 10mbit. Τώρα κάνανε κάποιου είδους reset στην πόρτα μου στην καμπίνα, φαίνεται να είναι πάλι σταθερή η γραμμή αλλά ξαναέχω 5mbit upload.
> 
> Απ'ότι κατάλαβα στην οικιακή έκδοση βγήκε νέο firmware που διορθώνει το upload και αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει βγει και για τις onenet συνδέσεις.


Τ17 για τα OneNet και Τ20 για τα οικιακά.

----------


## Lumens

> Τ17 για τα OneNet και Τ20 για τα οικιακά.


Ευχαριστώ...άρα ελπίζουμε. Απαράδεκτη η Vodafone.

----------


## stefanidis

να ρωτήσω, αν γίνει αναβάθμιση από vodafone χάνουμε ρυθμίσεις όπως remote managment ,root,wifi, ? μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι να μην πάρουμε αναβάθμιση ?

----------


## dimangelid

> να ρωτήσω, αν γίνει αναβάθμιση από vodafone χάνουμε ρυθμίσεις όπως remote managment ,root,wifi, ? μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι να μην πάρουμε αναβάθμιση ?


Ο μόνος τρόπος να μην πάρεις αναβάθμιση, είναι αν έχεις root πρόσβαση στο ZTE να δεις αν απενεργοποιείται το TR069 και να το κλείσεις.

Με αναβάθμιση κανονικά δεν χάνεις τις ρυθμίσεις σου, εκτός από τον κωδικό του root που αν αποφασίσουν να τον αλλάξουν, θα αλλάξει και θα χάσεις root πρόσβαση.

----------


## stefanidis

το θεμα ειναι πως απενεργοποιείται το tr069 ? εχω root προσβαση αλλα το TR069 βρισκεται στις δυο συνδεσεις HSLa και HSLv ,και δεν νομιζω οτι μπορω να το πειραξω.
( μαλον το βρηκα ,σβηνω τις δυο συνδεσεις και φτιαχνω δυο καινουριεσ HSLa kai HSLv με service list internet σκετο ) ειναι ενδεδιγμμενος τροπος αυτος?

----------


## minas

> το θεμα ειναι πως απενεργοποιείται το tr069 ? εχω root προσβαση αλλα το TR069 βρισκεται στις δυο συνδεσεις HSLa και HSLv ,και δεν νομιζω οτι μπορω να το πειραξω.
> ( μαλον το βρηκα ,σβηνω τις δυο συνδεσεις και φτιαχνω δυο καινουριεσ HSLa kai HSLv με service list internet σκετο ) ειναι ενδεδιγμμενος τροπος αυτος?


Ναι, κάτι αντίστοιχο κάνεις και για να ενεργοποιήσεις bridge mode. Επίσης δεν χρειάζεσαι δύο.

----------


## palmer

Αλλαγη  dns στο ZTE ZXHN H267A σε ipv4 και ipv6 σε cloudflare γινεται και ποια ειναι η διαδικασια.

----------


## ant21

Καλησπέρα

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για κάποιο WiFi Extender που να συνεργαζεται αρμονικα με το ρουτερ Vodafone ZTE ZXHN H267A.

----------


## sdeft

> Το εκανα γυρισε σε inteleaved μια χαρα αλλα με ποια λογικη αλλαζε απο μονο του ομως δεν εχω καταλαβει.
> ανεβηκε και το SNR απο το 6 χωρις να πεσει καθολου η ταχυτητα.


Το ιδιο εχω παρατηρησει και εγω. Γυριζει μετα απο λιγες ωρες σε fast στο downstream απο μονο του. Το θεμα ειναι οτι απενεργοποιωντας στο G.IMP θα χασουμε οτι αναφερεται στο παρακατω αρθρο

https://kitz.co.uk/adsl/retransmissi...smission_intro

----------


## haralabosg

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα. Την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα μου αντικατεστησας το Η300s λογω συχνων αποσυνδεσεων με το Η267Α που οντως τωρα λυθηκε. Και στα 2 κλειδωνα στο max (50VDSL). Αρχικα εντιμετώπισα το θεμα με την καθυστερηση ανοιγματος καποιων site και το ελυσα με τη προταση να απενεργοποιησω (με root) το  ipv6 . Και παλι ομως φαινεται οτι υπαρχει καποια μικρη υστέρηση.... Παιζει καποια αλλη ρυθμιση?

Καλες γιορτες σε ολους

----------


## galotzas

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα. Την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα μου αντικατεστησας το Η300s λογω συχνων αποσυνδεσεων με το Η267Α που οντως τωρα λυθηκε. Και στα 2 κλειδωνα στο max (50VDSL). Αρχικα εντιμετώπισα το θεμα με την καθυστερηση ανοιγματος καποιων site και το ελυσα με τη προταση να απενεργοποιησω (με root) το  ipv6 . Και παλι ομως φαινεται οτι υπαρχει καποια μικρη υστέρηση.... Παιζει καποια αλλη ρυθμιση?
> 
> Καλες γιορτες σε ολους


Εκανες restart μετα την απενεργοποιηση του ipv6 ?

----------


## haralabosg

> Εκανες restart μετα την απενεργοποιηση του ipv6 ?



Νομιζω.... μολις γυρισω σπιτι θα κανω ενα reboot για να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος.  Αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει (πχ speed test στο fast.com) δεν ανταποκρινεται αμεσα οπως με τον Η300s...

----------


## xristos80

καλησπερα μετα απο πολλα προβληματα με το s300 της vodafone μου στειλαν το zte 267h μια ερωτηση θελω να κλεισω το ipv6 και να εχω μονo ipv4 τι πρεπει να κανει στης ρυθμισεις του router?

και καλες γιορτες

----------


## alexisnik199111

επειδη το βλεπω συνεχεια οντως τελικα , επηρεαζει το ipv6 στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ και πρεπει να το κλεισουμε?

----------


## ethnik471

Εγω προσωπικά δεν είδα κάποια διαφορά με απενεργοποίηση ipv6 , ωστόσο το έχω μόνιμα απενεργοποιημένο. Επίσης δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάποια ιδιαίτερη καθυστέρηση μέσω ethernet.
Αλλά το wifi έχει τα ΜΑΥΡΑ του τα χάλια.... Γενικώς έχω προσέξει πως οταν ανοιγοκλείνουν συσκευές τα κάνει μπάχαλο με τις ip το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ και επίσης ακόμα και όταν είναι συνδεδεμένες οι συσκευές με φουλ σήμα πάλι τα μαύρα του τα χάλια... κάνει δέκα ώρες πολλές φορές για να ανοίξει μια σελίδα , κολλάει , αργεί , καθυστερεί κτλ... γενικώς παίζει θέμα στο software του σχετικά με το wifi 100% και γενικώς το software του είναι ψιλοχάλια και πρέπει να το δουν τα αστέρια της voda...

----------


## alexisnik199111

σε αυτο θα συμφωνησω και εγω απο την εμπειρια μου.χαλι μαυρο το wifi κανει ολα αυτα που προανεφερες και σε εμενα.με το τσεχικο μαλλον διορθωνονται γτ απο οτι φαινεται ειναι softwarικο και οχι hardware.

----------


## voliotis_p

Καλημέρα στην παρέα!
Πρόσφατα αλλαξα την 50αρα από οτε σε vodafon και παρατήρησα ότι η ταχύτητα και το data path που είχα στον οτε εχει παραμείνει και στην vodafon
Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί παίρνω απο καμπίνα οτε??? Η ταχύτητες στη vodafon δεν είναι υψηλότερες?
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας απαντήσει... 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## alexisnik199111

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα!
> Πρόσφατα αλλαξα την 50αρα από οτε σε vodafon και παρατήρησα ότι η ταχύτητα και το data path που είχα στον οτε εχει παραμείνει και στην vodafon
> Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί παίρνω απο καμπίνα οτε??? Η ταχύτητες στη vodafon δεν είναι υψηλότερες?
> Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας απαντήσει... 
> Ευχαριστώ!


θα απενεργοποιησεις το gimp μπαινοντας με root και θα γυρισει αυτοματα σε fastpath.

----------


## voliotis_p

> θα απενεργοποιησεις το gimp μπαινοντας με root και θα γυρισει αυτοματα σε fastpath.


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Θα βοηθουσε πολυ αν μου ελεγες που θα βρω το gimp. Κωδικους root εχω

----------


## alexisnik199111

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Θα βοηθουσε πολυ αν μου ελεγες που θα βρω το gimp. Κωδικους root εχω


WAN-> DSL Modulation Parameters κλεινεις εκει που λεει το G.INP

----------


## voliotis_p

> WAN-> DSL Modulation Parameters κλεινεις εκει που λεει το G.INP


Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου...

----------


## KostasK75

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Αντιμετωπίζω ένα παράξενο πρόβλημα:  2 modems, 1 x H300s και 1 x H267A, που μου έδωσαν σαν αντικατάσταση, παρουσίασαν ουσιαστικά το ίδιο πρόβλημα, ενώ αρχικά λειτούργησαν μια χαρά, ιδίως το H267A για 1 μήνα, ξαφνικά μια μέρα χωρίς να αλλάξω τίποτα σε συνδεσμολογίες κτλ., ξεκίνησαν να μου βγάζουν τρελά CRC errors (35000+ σε 1 ώρα!!) με αποτέλεσμα συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις, από 2 ώρες το μέγιστο, μέχρι 20-30 λεπτά συχνότητα.
Μόλις αλλάζω σε ένα παλιότερο ZTE H367N modem είναι λες και αλλάζω γραμμή, ελάχιστα CRC errors (μόνο 70 σε 1+ ώρα) και η σύνδεση είναι μια χαρά.
Και το H367N και το H267A κλειδώνουν στις ίδιες ταχύτητες, περίπου 80-85 Mbit.
Μπορείτε να εξηγήσετε τον λόγο που με το H267A βλέπω τόσα CRC errors, ενώ με το H367N φαίνεται μια χαρά η γραμμή;;  Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έπαθε βλάβη το DSL port των modem (H300s και H267A) για κάποιο λόγο και για αυτό να βγάζει τόσα CRC errors που οδηγούν στις συχνές αποσυνδέσεις??
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## minas

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> Αντιμετωπίζω ένα παράξενο πρόβλημα:  2 modems, 1 x H300s και 1 x H267A, που μου έδωσαν σαν αντικατάσταση, παρουσίασαν ουσιαστικά το ίδιο πρόβλημα, ενώ αρχικά λειτούργησαν μια χαρά, ιδίως το H267A για 1 μήνα, ξαφνικά μια μέρα χωρίς να αλλάξω τίποτα σε συνδεσμολογίες κτλ., ξεκίνησαν να μου βγάζουν τρελά CRC errors (35000+ σε 1 ώρα!!) με αποτέλεσμα συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις, από 2 ώρες το μέγιστο, μέχρι 20-30 λεπτά συχνότητα.
> Μόλις αλλάζω σε ένα παλιότερο ZTE H367N modem είναι λες και αλλάζω γραμμή, ελάχιστα CRC errors (μόνο 70 σε 1+ ώρα) και η σύνδεση είναι μια χαρά.
> Και το H367N και το H267A κλειδώνουν στις ίδιες ταχύτητες, περίπου 80-85 Mbit.
> Μπορείτε να εξηγήσετε τον λόγο που με το H267A βλέπω τόσα CRC errors, ενώ με το H367N φαίνεται μια χαρά η γραμμή;;  Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έπαθε βλάβη το DSL port των modem (H300s και H267A) για κάποιο λόγο και για αυτό να βγάζει τόσα CRC errors που οδηγούν στις συχνές αποσυνδέσεις??
> Ευχαριστώ.


Περισσότερο τείνω να πιστέψω ότι εμφάνισε πρόβλημα η γραμμή σου, παρά ότι ξαφνικά άρχισαν δύο διαφορετικά μόντεμ να έχουν θέμα.
Θυμάσαι πόσο attenuation ή SNR είχες πριν για να το συγκρίνεις με τώρα;

----------


## slalom

Εγω θα κοιταγα τις συνδεσεις σε πριζες και καλωδια και απομονωση του εσωτερικου δικτυου των τηλεφωνων

----------


## KostasK75

> Περισσότερο τείνω να πιστέψω ότι εμφάνισε πρόβλημα η γραμμή σου, παρά ότι ξαφνικά άρχισαν δύο διαφορετικά μόντεμ να έχουν θέμα.
> Θυμάσαι πόσο attenuation ή SNR είχες πριν για να το συγκρίνεις με τώρα;


Δεν το θυμάμαι να πω την αλήθεια, θα πρέπει να το βάλω πάλι πάνω να δω αν είναι, αλλά νομίζω περίπου τις ίδιες τιμές μου έδειχνε το H267A με το H367N.  Και τώρα βλέπω το παρακάτω (στο H367N):

Noise Margin(Up/Down) 28.7/10.5 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 11.3/11.9 dB 

Το H300s να σημειώσω είχε "χαλάσει" λίγο παλιότερα, μήνες πριν, είχε έρθει τεχνικός τότε και είδε για CRC errors μέχρι και εκεί ακριβώς που παίρνει την γραμμή το modem και βρήκε από ελάχιστα έως μηδενικά για αρκετή ώρα που το αφήσαμε να μας δείχνει και κοιτάγαμε άλλα.  Τότε μου πρότεινε και άλλαξα με ένα άλλο H300s, το οποίο με το που ήρθε και το έβαλα στην γραμμή πάλι τα ίδια έκανε, πολλά CRC errors έδειχνε!!  Πάλι βάζοντας προσωρινά το H367N, μέχρι να μου στείλουν το H267A πλέον σαν αντικατάσταση, το πρόβλημα εξαφανίστηκε!!  Το H367N δείχνει δηλαδή στην ουσία ότι και ο μετρητής του τεχνικού. Μετά, όταν έρχεται το H267A το βάζω και ήταν μια χαρά, δεν έδειχνε και αυτό τίποτα ιδιαίτερα CRC errors, λίγο περισσότερα από το H367N αλλά γενικά φαινόταν μια χαρά η γραμμή τζάμι, το ξέρω γιατί βλέπω Netflix 4K, καθώς και Cosmote TV μέσω app (μέχρι 4Κ σταθερά!) και επίσης δουλεύω με VPN στην δουλειά μου, το οποίο σε πετάει έξω έστω και με 1 μικρή αποσύνδεση, και αυτό έμενε συνδεδεμένο για μέρες(!!) χωρίς πρόβλημα ΚΑΙ με το H267A για περίπου 1 μήνα που το έχω, ακριβώς θα έλεγα όπως με το H367N!!  Και ξαφνικά χθες το πρωί μου άρχισε τις αποσυνδέσεις!!!  Δεν το πίστευα, τόσο που αρχικά ούτε καν μπήκα να δω για CRC errors!  Όταν όμως συνεχίστηκαν οι αποσυνδέσεις, τότε μπήκα και ήδη τον χαμό που είχε αρχίσει να γίνεται πάλι με τα CRC errors KAI με το H267A....   :Sad: 
Οπότε το έβγαλα και έβαλα πίσω το H367N και το πρόβλημα πάλι "λύθηκε" ως "δια μαγείας"(!!) θα έλεγε κανείς (88 CRC errors σε 12 ώρες, χωρίς ΚΑΜΙΑ αποσύνδεση!  Είδα και Netflix, επεισόδιο Witcher σε 4Κ το βράδυ!)!!
ΤΡΕΛΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ κατάσταση;!;;  Το ξέρω!  Και ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω!  Λέω να φέρω τεχνικό πάλι να δει την γραμμή, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα μου πει πάλι μία από τα ίδια.  Πως γίνεται 2 x H300s και 1 x ZTE H267A (μετά από 1 μήνα) να παρουσιάζουν στην ουσία το ίδιο πρόβλημα;;  Είναι δυνατόν το παλιό H367N, που το έχω τόσα χρόνια, να "αντέχει"/διορθώνει τα CRC errors περισσότερο/καλύτερα από τα άλλα;  Ξέρω ότι ακούγονται ασυνάρτητα όλα αυτά, αλλά έτσι είναι η όλη κατάσταση.

Σκέφτηκα να αγοράσω μηχάνημα σαν του τεχνικού να ελέγχω μόνος μου την γραμμή, αλλά είδα ότι είναι πανάκριβα., τουλάχιστον 300€, πολλά πάνε και στα 500-700€, οπότε άκυρο.

Κάτι τελευταίο:  Πιστεύετε έχει αξία να επενδύνσω κάποια αρκετά χρήματα να αγοράσω ένα δικό μου modem/router που να είναι "μπόμπα", π.χ. AVM Fritzbox 7590 AX, που έχει και VOIP και Wifi 6 Mesh, GbE LAN και άλλα ωραία, ώστε να έχω περισσότερο έλεγχο στο modem, μήπως και καταλάβω και τι συμβαίνει;;  Γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αν μου χαλάσει το H367N, μετά το χάος(!!), θα μείνω στην ουσία χωρίς Internet!!...
Αν ξέρει κάποιος και το root του ZTE H267A, μήπως να μου το δώσει με PM και να κοιτάξω να δω και τίποτα άλλες ρυθμίσεις που ίσως βοηθήσουν;;...

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## minas

Όπως τα περιγράφεις, θα έλεγχα την εσωτερική καλωδίωση, όπως πρότεινε και ο @slalom.

----------


## KostasK75

> Όπως τα περιγράφεις, θα έλεγχα την εσωτερική καλωδίωση, όπως πρότεινε και ο @slalom.


Αν έρχεται ο τεχνικός και βλέπει 0 CRC errors, τι να ελέγξω;  Επίσης, ακόμη και αν έβρισκε CRC errors, προσωπικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.  Δεν έχω την δυνατότητα για ιδανικούς διαχωρισμούς data από voice, κτλ., δεν παίρνω την γραμμή στο modem από την κεντρική πρίζα (που είναι κάπου στο σαλόνι), αλλά από άλλο δωμάτιο.  Και νομίζω ότι κάποιος που είχε έρθει παρέκαμψε κάπως την κεντρική και έβαλε να έρχεται σαν 1η πρίζα στην δική μου.  Όμως στην δική μου υπάρχει μόνο ένα ζεύγος που έρχεται, δεν φεύγει κάτι.  Όπως και να χει και σε ένα σωρό άλλα σπίτια δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα ιδανικό διαχωρισμό σε data/voice και δουλεύει μια χαρά η VDSL σύνδεση, ακόμη και 100-άρα, με επιστροφή του Phone στο splitter.  

Πάντως δεν μπορεί για πολύ καιρό να δουλεύει κάτι και μετά να σταματάει, δεν βγάζει νόημα.  Και ταυτόχρονα ένα άλλο modem (Η367Ν) να μην δείχνει CRC errors.

Εντωμεταξύ έκανα και έναν έλεγχο στο SFBB και δυστυχώς ακόμη η κατάσταση όσο αφορά το FTTH συνεχίζει να είναι ίδια με 2 χρόνια πριν που είχα ξανακοιτάξει, δεν υπάρχει FTTH κάλυψη εδώ που μένω από κανένα πάροχο, οπότε ούτε προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση μπορώ να πάω.

----------


## jogatore

Γνωριζει κανεις   αν γινεται να περασω καποιο αλλο firmware στο ρουτερ αυτο?

----------


## gllafas

καλησπέρα,

ξεκινησα στη vodafone με 50αρα γραμμη και πριν απο κανα χρονο μου εδωσαν τα 100mbps σε καλη τιμη και όντως ενεργοποιηθηκε η 100αρα αλλα λογω των πολλαπλων crc errors που μαζευε η γραμμη, τα οποια μου εδιναν συνεχομενα disconnections, με εκαναν να επιστρεψω στην 50αρα. παλι ειχα χιλιαδες errors μεσα σε 1-2 ωρες και μπουκωνε η γραμμη αφου στα διαφορα speedtest η συνδεση εφτανε μεχρι και 5mbps το download (apo 50) αλλα δεν είχα πλεον αποσυνδεσεις.
εδω και λιγες μερες εχω τα κατωθι στατιστικα:

Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 5639/56318 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 41558/106928 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 35.3/16.8 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 0.6/6.1 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 9.6/11.9 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/8 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 4/4 symbols 
Profile 17a 
Showtime Start 145 h 3 min 36 s 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/170 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 87/50159

τι μπορει να αλλαξε και πλεον "καθαρισε" η συνδεση?
αξιζει να ξαναδοκιμασω την 100αρα ή θα μπλέξω?

----------


## theopan

> Πάντως δεν μπορεί για πολύ καιρό να δουλεύει κάτι και μετά να σταματάει, δεν βγάζει νόημα.  Και ταυτόχρονα ένα άλλο modem (Η367Ν) να μην δείχνει CRC errors.


Μια χαρά μπορούν να συμβαίνουν και τα δυο και μια χαρά νόημα βγαίνει. Οτιδήποτε χαλάει μέχρι να χαλάσει ...δούλευε. Όσο για τα ρούτερ δεν έχουν όλα την ίδια ευαισθησία στην καταγραφή σφαλμάτων. 100% απέκτησε πρόβλημα η γραμμή σου.

----------


## my8os

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με το ZTE ZXHN H267A ώστε να το κάνω να διαμοιράζει ίντερνετ μέσω LAN καλωδίου σε ένα απομεμακρυσμένο PC και να παίρνει μέσω wifi ίντερνετ από άλλον ρούτερ;
Βασικά προσπαθώ το απομεμακρυσμένο PC να έχει ίντερνετ χωρίς να αγοράσω κάρτα wifi...
Έχω μπει στο root του ΖΤΕ αλλά δεν είμαι γνώστης δικτυακών θεμάτων.

----------


## slalom

Δε γινεται χωρις να αγορασεις κατι

----------


## alkis13

Powerline είναι η λύση που ψάχνεις.



Σε άλλα νέα με το z267a. Με τους root κωδικούς (μπορεί και το admin/admin να έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα), απενεργοποίησα ότι υπάρχει από ipv6 και όρισα dns 8888 και 1111 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος τους ορίζεις σε δύο σημεία). Έχω κλείσει και το wifi 2,4ghz έχοντας αφήσει μόνο το 5ghz.

Με 4-5 συσκευές στο wifi και 2-3 στο lan, τα πάει πάρα μα πάρα πολύ καλά. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι και κάποιος λογικός άνθρωπος περιμένει από ρούτερ παρόχου να δουλεύει πάνω από 5 συσκευές.

0crc λίγα fec, πάντα με καινούργιο πριζακι τοίχου (χωρίς επιστροφές διακλαδώσεις και άλλες πατέντες) και ελεγμένη εσωτερική καλωδίωση. 5/55 συγχρονίζει.

Μπορώ να πω ότι σε οικιακό επίπεδο είναι μακράν καλύτερο από το αστείο και απαράδεκτο speedport plus που δίνει η cosmote. 

Προσοχή, η απενεργοποίηση των ipv6 επιλογών και η αλλαγή των dns είναι μονόδρομος, αλλιώς κολλάει απίστευτα αργεί και θες να το στείλεις στην ανακύκλωση. Πολύ κακες ρυθμίσεις από τη Vodafone. Σε περίπτωση που αρχίζει η Vodafone να δίνει ipv6 αυτό το router ΔΕΝ θα μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει και άλλον DHCP πάνω του.

Σημείωση το wifi 2,4ghz το έκλεισα ως προς εξοικονόμηση πόρων και τροφοδοσίας, είναι γνωστό με τα zte (βλέπετε παλιά μοντέλα h108n) ότι τα τροφοδοτικά τους είναι πολύ οριακά, 0,1A να χάνει το τροφοδοτικό αρχίζει το ρούτερ να παίζει παλαμάκια.

----------


## alexisnik199111

ψιλοασχετο αλλα αυξηση στις τιμως του Noise Margin κατα ενα βαθμο περιπου σε up και down τι μπορει να σημαινει???

----------


## mobile_34

Μου ήρθε email ότι έγινε αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού του modem.....εδώ κ μερικές ημέρες δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις και η tv δείχνει να έχει καλύτερη εικόνα .....ελπίζω για καλύτερα από εδώ κ πέρα

----------


## haralabosg

> Μου ήρθε email ότι έγινε αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού του modem.....εδώ κ μερικές ημέρες δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις και η tv δείχνει να έχει καλύτερη εικόνα .....ελπίζω για καλύτερα από εδώ κ πέρα


Ποιο firmware εχεις τωρα...?

----------


## stefanidis

> Μου ήρθε email ότι έγινε αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού του modem.....εδώ κ μερικές ημέρες δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις και η tv δείχνει να έχει καλύτερη εικόνα .....ελπίζω για καλύτερα από εδώ κ πέρα


Δεν μου έχει ξανασυμβεί να μου έρθει email ότι έγινε αναβάθμιση στο firmware του router.

----------


## Dimitris_Her

Μια ερώτηση παρακαλώ.
Έχω το ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T17 σε οικιακή χρήση αλλά με static ip.
Έχω αφήσει στα dsl connections μόνο ένα bridge που δημιούργησα (vlan 835) προς ένα mikrotik και το voip (vlan 838) για την τηλεφωνία.
Τις τελευταίες ημέρες λόγω ζημιάς στο καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ είχα προβλήματα με τη γραμμή και ήθελαν οι τεχνικοί της vodafone να δουν απομακρυσμένα το ρουτερ μου. Φυσικά δεν μπορούσαν γιατί έχω σβήσει όλα τα άλλα connections.
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει τις ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να προσθέσω ώστε να έχουν πρόσβαση γιατί δεν τις έχω πια;

----------


## slalom

Κανε reset και θα επανελθουν ολα

----------


## Dimitris_Her

> Κανε reset και θα επανελθουν ολα


Μου είπαν από την vodafone να μην κάνω reset.

----------


## jkoukos

Τόσα ξέρουν, τόσα λένε. Μόνο με reset επανέρχονται όλες οι αρχικές ρυθμίσεις εκτός αν, πριν κάνεις τις όποιες τροποποιήσεις, είχες κρατήσει backup.

----------


## Dimitris_Her

> Τόσα ξέρουν, τόσα λένε. Μόνο με reset επανέρχονται όλες οι αρχικές ρυθμίσεις εκτός αν, πριν κάνεις τις όποιες τροποποιήσεις, είχες κρατήσει backup.


Είχα κάνει reset μέσα από το menu: Management & Diagnosis/Factory reset αλλά παρατήρησα το εξής:
Το bridge που είχα φτιάξει παρέμεινε μετά το reset και επίσης εμφανίστηκαν 3 συνδέσεις. Μία HSIa ATM στο vlan 0, μία HSIv PTM στο vlan 835 και μια VoIPv. Οι δύο (HSIa & HSIv) ήταν INTERNET_TR069 PPPoE με username guest@onenetdata.gr.
Όμως το bridge μου από το mikrotik δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί γιατί υπήρχε ήδη κλήση PPPoE από το ίδιο vlan 835.
Λογικά αν σβήσω το HSIv θα μπορέσει να συνδεθεί το mikrotik, αλλά μήπως χρειάζεται και αυτή η σύνδεση για remote access από τη vodafone;

----------


## jkoukos

Το HSIa ATM αφορά σύνδεση ADSL και το HSIv PTM αντίστοιχα VDSL.
Σε ADSL έχουμε τιμές για VPI/VCI ενώ σε VDSL για VLAN ID. 

Δεν γίνεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί το ίδιο VLAN ταυτόχρονα σε πάνω από μία σύνδεση. Επίσης για να μπει εκ του μακρόθεν ο τεχνικός της εταιρείας, θα γίνει χρήση του HSIv PTM.
Οπότε η επιλογή είναι δική σου. Είτε απενεργοποιείς προσωρινά την Bridge για το Mikrotik είτε δεν δεν μπαίνει remotely.

----------


## Dimitris_Her

> Οπότε η επιλογή είναι δική σου. Είτε απενεργοποιείς προσωρινά την Bridge για το Mikrotik είτε δεν δεν μπαίνει remotely.


Καλώς. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jogatore

> Γνωριζει κανεις   αν γινεται να περασω καποιο αλλο firmware στο ρουτερ αυτο?


Δεν γνωριζει κανεις? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρω αλλο firmware εκτος απο αυτο που εχει (vodafone) και να λειτουργει σε οποιο παροχο θελω? 
Μηπως να το ανακυκλωσω αν δεν γινεται?

----------


## zeronero

Υπάρχει firmware από τον πάροχο O2 της Τσεχίας. Ψάξε πιο πίσω στο νήμα.

----------


## jogatore

> Υπάρχει firmware από τον πάροχο O2 της Τσεχίας. Ψάξε πιο πίσω στο νήμα.


Μπορεις να μου πεις το ποστ? Ποσο πισω να ψαξω?

----------


## zeronero

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...35#post6904335

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...11#post6956911

Και πέριξ αυτών.

https://www.o2.cz/osobni/podpora/nas...-a29076-a29082

----------


## haralabosg

Καλησπερα. Η επιλογη SGI γνωριζουμε τι κανει ακριβώς..? Παρατηρησα στο 2.4 ειναι OFF ενω στο 5Ghz ειναι On...

----------


## giorgis1987

Παιδιά θα ρωτήσω κάτι που ίσως σας φανεί τρελλό, αλλά μου χρειάζεται:

Υπάρχει τρόπος στο συγκεκριμένο router να ορίσουμε ότι ένας συγκεκριμένος client θα παίρνει default gateway άλλη από τους υπόλοιπους clients, πχ όλοι να παίρνουν κανονικά την 192.168.2.0 και ένας να παίρνει ας πούμε την 192.168.2.15, που αντιστοιχεί για παράδειγμα σε ένα server στο τοπικό μας δίκτυο.

Μη μου απαντήσετε να το κάνω απο το λειτουργικό της συσκευής, έστω ότι δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα.

----------


## jogatore

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...35#post6904335
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...11#post6956911
> 
> Και πέριξ αυτών.
> 
> https://www.o2.cz/osobni/podpora/nas...-a29076-a29082


Μα και αυτο firmware καποιου παροχου ειναι, εγω ψαχνω για τελειως ελευθερο firmware. Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## jkoukos

> Καλησπερα. Η επιλογη SGI γνωριζουμε τι κανει ακριβώς..? Παρατηρησα στο 2.4 ειναι OFF ενω στο 5Ghz ειναι On...


Κερδίζεις περίπου 10% αύξηση στο bandwidth. Ωστόσο στους 2,4GHz αν υπάρχουν πολλά γειτονικά ασύρματα δίκτυα (που συνήθως ισχύει) επιφέρει μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση στην επικοινωνία.

----------


## garfieldakos

Καλησπέρα, Εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να κουμπώσει στο router ip τηλ. συσκευές ? π.χ. Yealink ή Grandstream ?

Εχω το εξής πρόβλημα :
Εδώ και καιρό έπαιζα με με yealink T21P E2 η οποία είναι ρυθμισμένη ένα voip account και να παίρνει ip μέσω dhcp. Ο προηγούμενος router που είχα ήταν 4g χωρίς καμία ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση.

Απο την στιγμή που μπήκε ο H267A, η συσκευή δεν κάνει register και δεν μπορώ να δώ και το webinterface της συσκευής....Κάνοντας restart τον ρουτερ μπορεί να την δώ για λίγο αλλα μετά χάνεται...(το εχω διαπιστώσει και με συνεχόμενα ping). Αν βάλω static ip στην συσκευή (192.1682.ΧΧΧ) η συσκευή κάνει register αλλά και πάλι μετά απο ώρα δεν δουλεύει ή δεν έχω πάλι πρόσβαση στο webinterface της.

Εχει κανείς αντιμετωπίσει αντίστοιχο θέμα ? Εννοείται δεν τίθεται θέμα καλωδίων/συσκευής γιατί σε 2 router cosmo , παίζει κανονικότατα!

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mondeo

> Καλησπέρα, Εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να κουμπώσει στο router ip τηλ. συσκευές ? π.χ. Yealink ή Grandstream ?
> 
> Εχω το εξής πρόβλημα :
> Εδώ και καιρό έπαιζα με με yealink T21P E2 η οποία είναι ρυθμισμένη ένα voip account και να παίρνει ip μέσω dhcp. Ο προηγούμενος router που είχα ήταν 4g χωρίς καμία ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση.
> 
> Απο την στιγμή που μπήκε ο H267A, η συσκευή δεν κάνει register και δεν μπορώ να δώ και το webinterface της συσκευής....Κάνοντας restart τον ρουτερ μπορεί να την δώ για λίγο αλλα μετά χάνεται...(το εχω διαπιστώσει και με συνεχόμενα ping). Αν βάλω static ip στην συσκευή (192.1682.ΧΧΧ) η συσκευή κάνει register αλλά και πάλι μετά απο ώρα δεν δουλεύει ή δεν έχω πάλι πρόσβαση στο webinterface της.
> 
> Εχει κανείς αντιμετωπίσει αντίστοιχο θέμα ? Εννοείται δεν τίθεται θέμα καλωδίων/συσκευής γιατί σε 2 router cosmo , παίζει κανονικότατα!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Το αντιμετώπισα παλαιότερα σε σύνδεση ΟΤΕ όπου κάηκε το ρούτερ κι έπρεπε να δώσω αμέσως ίντερνετ για να δουλέψουν στο εργοστάσιο μέχρι να έρθει το νέο.
Τα Yealink δεν θα ρετζιστράρουν αν δεν απενεργοποιηθεί το δεύτερο vlan καθώς το ΖΤΕ τα στέλνει εκεί κι όχι στο lan.
Δεν θυμάμαι περισσότερα γιατί πάει καιρός.
Πάρε την ΤΥ για περισσότερα.

----------


## garfieldakos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ @mondeo,
Αυτό κατάλαβα και εγώ βλέπωντας τα 2 subnets, με πήραν σήμερα και θα το δούμε αύριο το πρωί , οπότε είδωμεν !

----------


## alexisnik199111

οταν στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ, σε fastpath ta crc φθανουν σε εναν ορισμενο αριθμο,και ξαναμηδενιζουν και ξανα το ιδιο σαν λουπα ενα πραγμα,αυτο τι μπορει να σημαινει???

----------


## zeronero

Το ίδιο κάνει και στα fec. Δεν σημαίνει τίποτα παραπάνω από το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να καταχωρίσει πεπερασμένο αριθμό.

----------


## alexisnik199111

α οκ. επισης μια χαζη ερωτηση
 εαν στον dhcp server, εαν αλλαξω στην primary dns και βαλω αντι για την default gateway (192.168.2.1), την default της vodafone 62.38.0.81 θα αλλαξει κατι οσο αφορα το εσωτερικο routing (nat κτλ) θα γινει πιο γρηγορο απο την αποψη οτι δεν χρειαζεται το ρουτερ να μεταφραζει συνεχεια απο τον ενα dns στον αλλον κτλ η απλως ειναι η ιδεα μου?
εννοειται φυσικα οτι βαζω και manual στο pc

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, διότι πρόκειται για το ίδιο πράγμα.

----------


## alexisnik199111

> Όχι, διότι πρόκειται για το ίδιο πράγμα.


ok thanks.

----------


## nyannaco

Παρατήρησα σήμερα το εξής, και μου έκανε εντύπωση: στο interface, section Internet / DSL Link Information, to Showtime start μηδένισε κάποια στιγμή τη νύχτα (γύρω στις 1192 ώρες), χωρίς να μηδενίσει και τα λάθη:


 Πιο κάτω, στο DSL Connection Status / HSIv το IPv4 Online Duration ΔΕΝ μηδένισε, δείχνει 1201 ώρες, και η IP ΔΕΝ έχει αλλάξει:


 Έχει κάποια λογική το ότι μηδένισε το Showtime start μόνο;

----------


## manospcistas

> Παρατήρησα σήμερα το εξής, και μου έκανε εντύπωση: στο interface, section Internet / DSL Link Information, to Showtime start μηδένισε κάποια στιγμή τη νύχτα (γύρω στις 1192 ώρες), χωρίς να μηδενίσει και τα λάθη:
> 
> 
>  Πιο κάτω, στο DSL Connection Status / HSIv το IPv4 Online Duration ΔΕΝ μηδένισε, δείχνει 1201 ώρες, και η IP ΔΕΝ έχει αλλάξει:
> 
> 
>  Έχει κάποια λογική το ότι μηδένισε το Showtime start μόνο;



Σε κάποια ΖΤΕ ο μετρητής μηδενίζει μετά από κάποιες ώρες (αρκετές) χωρίς να έχει γίνει αποσύνδεση στην DSL. Είναι μάλλον overflow bug

----------


## nyannaco

> Σε κάποια ΖΤΕ ο μετρητής μηδενίζει μετά από κάποιες ώρες (αρκετές) χωρίς να έχει γίνει αποσύνδεση στην DSL. Είναι μάλλον overflow bug


Ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση. 
Πάντως ο μηδενισμός έγινε αρκετά μετά τις 1024 ώρες, και πολύ πριν τις 2048, οπότε εξακολουθεί να φαίνεται λίγο παράδοξο... όχι ότι μου υποβαθμίζει τη ζωή, απλά είμαι περίεργος.

----------


## XeniaA

> Γεια σας! Έχω το ZXHN H267N, μετά από αναβάθμιση σε VDSL. Από την στιγμή που το έβαλα όμως έχω κάποια προβλήματα. Το βασικότερο είναι ότι το amazon dot (alexa), μου βγάζει πάρα πολύ συχνά πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας ("Sorry, I am having troube right now, try a little bit later") και αν τελικά μία στις 5 ανταποκριθεί, καθυστερεί πάρα πολύ να απαντήσει. Έχω ψάξει όλες τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις του amazon, αλλά από ό,τι φαίνεται, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι σε αυτό, αλλά στο router.
> 
> Επίσης, το άλλο θέμα είναι ότι δεν συγχρονίζει άμεσα τα excel αρχεία μου στο onvedrive, από το κινητό στο pc. Αν όμως εκείνη την στιγμή ανοίξω 4G, συγχρονίζονται κατευθείαν. Οπότε πάλι κάτι με την σύνδεση παίζει.
> 
> Γενικά δεν έχω κανένα θέμα με browser κλπ. Δεν χάνω σύνδεση ούτε έχω αποσυνδέσεις. Επίσης έχει συγχρονίσει με ουσιαστικά μέγιστες ταχύτητες. 4998/49999.
> 
> Τι λέτε ότι μπορεί να είναι;


Το λύσατε ποτέ αυτό το πρόβλημα; Το ίδιο έχω και εγώ και οι τεχνικοί της Vodafone δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου!

----------


## gacp

> Το λύσατε ποτέ αυτό το πρόβλημα; Το ίδιο έχω και εγώ και οι τεχνικοί της Vodafone δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου!


Το κάνεις bridge με ένα αξιόλογο router του εμπορίου και λύνεις όλα σου τα προβλήματα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Παρατήρησα σήμερα το εξής, και μου έκανε εντύπωση: στο interface, section Internet / DSL Link Information, to Showtime start μηδένισε κάποια στιγμή τη νύχτα (γύρω στις 1192 ώρες), χωρίς να μηδενίσει και τα λάθη:
> 
> 
>  Πιο κάτω, στο DSL Connection Status / HSIv το IPv4 Online Duration ΔΕΝ μηδένισε, δείχνει 1201 ώρες, και η IP ΔΕΝ έχει αλλάξει:
> 
> 
>  Έχει κάποια λογική το ότι μηδένισε το Showtime start μόνο;


Ναι. Πρόσφατα μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση αποσυγχρονισμού αλλά χωρίς να γίνει αποσύνδεση.
Ναι, ξέρω πως ακούγεται αλλά ισχύει. Προφανώς η "πόρτα" της καμπίνας κρατάει τον conection "ζωντανό" για λίγο.

----------


## nyannaco

> Ναι. Πρόσφατα μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση αποσυγχρονισμού αλλά χωρίς να γίνει αποσύνδεση.
> Ναι, ξέρω πως ακούγεται αλλά ισχύει. Προφανώς η "πόρτα" της καμπίνας κρατάει τον conection "ζωντανό" για λίγο.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## manospcistas

> Ναι. Πρόσφατα μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση αποσυγχρονισμού αλλά χωρίς να γίνει αποσύνδεση.
> Ναι, ξέρω πως ακούγεται αλλά ισχύει. Προφανώς η "πόρτα" της καμπίνας κρατάει τον conection "ζωντανό" για λίγο.


Ακόμα κι αν η πόρτα κάνει αυτό που λες, όταν θα πέσει το DSL, αμέσως το ΖΤΕ θα ρίξει το PPP session. Όταν το DSL επανέλθει, θα γίνει εκ νέου PPP handshake, με τον χρόνο να ξεκινά απ' την αρχή.

----------


## aitos

και σε μενα το ζτε ανοιγε σχετικα αργα πολες σελιδες και εβαλα το σερκομ παλι ...ειναι ποιο γρηγορο τουλαχιστον

----------


## macro

> α οκ. επισης μια χαζη ερωτηση
>  εαν στον dhcp server, εαν αλλαξω στην primary dns και βαλω αντι για την default gateway (192.168.2.1), την default της vodafone 62.38.0.81 θα αλλαξει κατι οσο αφορα το εσωτερικο routing (nat κτλ) θα γινει πιο γρηγορο απο την αποψη οτι δεν χρειαζεται το ρουτερ να μεταφραζει συνεχεια απο τον ενα dns στον αλλον κτλ η απλως ειναι η ιδεα μου?
> εννοειται φυσικα οτι βαζω και manual στο pc


Για κανε μια δοκιμη και πες μου. Αν βγαλεις το secondary dns, σου ανοιγει σελιδες?

----------


## jogatore

> Για κανε μια δοκιμη και πες μου. Αν βγαλεις το secondary dns, σου ανοιγει σελιδες?


Πρεπει να αλλαξεις και το primary dns σε 1.1.1.1

----------


## macro

> Πρεπει να αλλαξεις και το primary dns σε 1.1.1.1


Εγω το ξερω και επειδη το εχει σεταρει λαθος για αυτο του ειπα να το κανει για να δει μονος του τι θα συμβει......

----------


## polgr

Όχι τόσο θέμα router το συγκεκριμένο (ίσως να μην είναι το κατάλληλο μέρος να το ρωτήσω αυτό δηλαδή) αλλά τα παραπάνω στατιστικά είναι μετά από αλλάγη καμπίνας από Vodafone σε ΟΤΕ. 

Η αλλάγη έγινε επειδή κάθε 2-3 μέρες η γραμμή έπεφτε και αμέσως έκανε επανασύνδεση, ο τεχνικός ήρθε και είδε τη γραμμή. Τελικά αποφασίστηκε ότι η μόνη λύση είναι η αλλαγή καμπίνας (η οποία απ'ότι έχω καταλάβει έχει πλέον ολοκλήρωθεί) αλλά παρατηρώντας τα CRC/FEC τώρα, μου φαινονται αρκετά υψηλά. 

Δεν έχω μιλήσει με την Vodafone μετά την αλλαγή αλλά ίσως χρειαστεί να το αναφέρω (ειδικά αν ξαναγίνει αποσύνδεση). Τι πιστεύετε;

----------


## jkoukos

Αλλαγή καμπίνας δεν παίζει. Αλλαγή κάρτας στο DSLAM της καμπίνας, ναι.

----------


## NexTiN

Αλλαγη οριου / πορτας το πιο πιθανο. Καμπινα δεν αλλαζει. Καθε απερχομενο δικτυο εξυπηρετειται απο συγκεκριμενο καφαο / καμπινα. Τα ΖΤΕ γενικα βγαζουν και πλασματικα λαθη, ειναι bug στα firmware τους…

----------


## polgr

Απλά υποτίθεται οτι ήρθε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ για την αλλαγή ενώ ειμαι σε Vodafone, γενικά πέρα απ'τις σχετικά σπάνιες αποσυνδέσεις δεν έχω θέμα, απλά αν ξαναγίνει αποσύνδεση τώρα - που υποτίθεται έχει πραγματοποιηθεί η αλλαγή - να μην τα αναφέρω δηλαδή τα CRC που βλέπω;

----------


## alexisnik199111

> Απλά υποτίθεται οτι ήρθε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ για την αλλαγή ενώ ειμαι σε Vodafone, γενικά πέρα απ'τις σχετικά σπάνιες αποσυνδέσεις δεν έχω θέμα, απλά αν ξαναγίνει αποσύνδεση τώρα - που υποτίθεται έχει πραγματοποιηθεί η αλλαγή - να μην τα αναφέρω δηλαδή τα CRC που βλέπω;


επειδη ειχα ψιλοπαρομοιο προβλημα πριν ενα μηνα,καλεσε το σαπορτ και ζητα αντικατασταση εξοπλισμου --ζητα το μαυρο H300s-- πολυ πιθανον να ειναι bug του firmware οπως ειπε ο φιλος πιο πανω.γτ εμενα ξαφνικα σταματησε να καταγραφει λαθη απο εκει που γινοταν χαμος χωρις να κανω κατι .

----------


## GregoirX23

Ddns noip έχει αυτό;

----------


## zeronero

Ναι, έχει.

----------


## GregoirX23

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση..

----------


## mobile_34

Κ εμένα μου έκαναν αντικατάσταση του Η300s με το zte.....το οποίο το τελευταίο καιρό μαζεύει τρέλα λάθη κ από την τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση μου λένε ότι είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το h300s αλλά .......δε βλέπω προκοπή....μαζεύει λάθη κ πρέπει να του κανω reboot...

----------


## pkos7676

Αυτό το ρούτερ παίρνει στατικές ιp γιατί μου είπαν από την Vodafone ότι δεν αιρνει

----------


## zeronero

Εάν εννοείς αν μπορείς να κάνεις σύνδεση mac address με ip, ναι, μέχρι 9 συσκευές. Το H300 νομίζω ότι δεν έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα.

----------


## pkos7676

Βάζω στον υπολογιστή στατική ip και το ρούτερ δεν το δεχεται

----------


## mondeo

Τι εννοείς δεν το δέχεται;

----------


## zeronero

Μπορεί να είναι δεσμευμένη (leased) από κάποια άλλη συσκευή. Το έλεγξες αυτό;
Καλύτερα να κάνεις τη διαδικασία από το router για να δέσεις mac με ip.
Έτσι για όλες τις συσκευές (πχ. laptop) θα ισχύει για το συγκεκριμένο δίκτυο και δε θα σου δημιουργεί προβλήματα εάν πας να συνδεθείς σε κάποια άλλο.

----------


## panoszavra

> και σε μενα το ζτε ανοιγε σχετικα αργα πολες σελιδες και εβαλα το σερκομ παλι ...ειναι ποιο γρηγορο τουλαχιστον


Βάλτε και μένα στην ομάδα του καθυστερημένου ανοίγματος σελίδων. Δεν έχω πειράξει τίποτα στο router πέρα από αλλαγή κωδικών wifi. Είτε ενσύρματα είτε ασύρματα παρατηρώ μία καθυστέρηση περίπου 8-10 δευτερολέπτων στο άνοιγμα σελίδων. Συνήθως συμβαίνει όταν πρωτοανοίγω μια σελίδα. Το έχω δοκιμάσει με δύο διαφορετικά κινητά και δύο laptop. Επίσης οι ίδιες σελίδες ανοίγουν μια χαρά όντας συνδεδεμένος στο wifi του πάνω ορόφου(cosmote). 
Πριν από λίγο έφυγε ο τεχνικός της Vodafone δίχως να καταφέρει κάτι. Περιμένω τηλεφώνημα από κάποιο άλλο τμήμα τεχνικών που θα με καθοδηγήσουν , όπως μου είπε , να κάνουμε μέσω laptop κάποιες μετρήσεις.
Δεν βγάζω άκρη τι μπορεί να φταίει.

----------


## villager

> Βάλτε και μένα στην ομάδα του καθυστερημένου ανοίγματος σελίδων. Δεν έχω πειράξει τίποτα στο router πέρα από αλλαγή κωδικών wifi. Είτε ενσύρματα είτε ασύρματα παρατηρώ μία καθυστέρηση περίπου 8-10 δευτερολέπτων στο άνοιγμα σελίδων. Συνήθως συμβαίνει όταν πρωτοανοίγω μια σελίδα. Το έχω δοκιμάσει με δύο διαφορετικά κινητά και δύο laptop. Επίσης οι ίδιες σελίδες ανοίγουν μια χαρά όντας συνδεδεμένος στο wifi του πάνω ορόφου(cosmote). 
> Πριν από λίγο έφυγε ο τεχνικός της Vodafone δίχως να καταφέρει κάτι. Περιμένω τηλεφώνημα από κάποιο άλλο τμήμα τεχνικών που θα με καθοδηγήσουν , όπως μου είπε , να κάνουμε μέσω laptop κάποιες μετρήσεις.
> Δεν βγάζω άκρη τι μπορεί να φταίει.


Αρχικά θα πρότεινα να βρεις κ να απενεργοποίησεις το ipv6 για δοκιμή... 

Και δεν είναι κακό να βάλεις στο pc manual dns να βάλεις 1.1.1.1 και 8.8.8.8 για δοκιμές. 

Δώσε μας αν θες και μια "δοκιμαστική" σελίδα που έχει ζήτημα. Να φανταστώ με erase history cookies data δοκίμασες; Και ανοίγει όπως μας αναφέρεις την πρώτη φορά αργά ενώ μέσα στην ημέρα αν ξανά μπεις είναι οκ; Την άλλη μέρα πάλι αργά;

----------


## ethnik471

> Αρχικά θα πρότεινα να βρεις κ να απενεργοποίησεις το ipv6 για δοκιμή... 
> 
> Και δεν είναι κακό να βάλεις στο pc manual dns να βάλεις 1.1.1.1 και 8.8.8.8 για δοκιμές. 
> 
> Δώσε μας αν θες και μια "δοκιμαστική" σελίδα που έχει ζήτημα. Να φανταστώ με erase history cookies data δοκίμασες; Και ανοίγει όπως μας αναφέρεις την πρώτη φορά αργά ενώ μέσα στην ημέρα αν ξανά μπεις είναι οκ; Την άλλη μέρα πάλι αργά;


Εγώ που τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά και άλλα τόσα δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Απολύτως όμως.... Κάποιοι λένε είναι κάπως καλύτερα...σε εμένα το wifi όποτε θέλει δουλεύει και δουλεύει όπως θέλει όταν δουλεύει.... άθλιο wifi , μια χαρά γενικά σαν μοντεμ

----------


## haralabosg

Και εγω ξαναγυρισα στο  Η300s. Παρολο που ειχα κανει disable το IPV6 είχα καθυστερηση στο ανοιγμα φωτογραφιων,καποιων σελίδων...

----------


## alexisnik199111

αρα λοιπον ειναι θεμα firmware καθως σε προηγουμενα ποστ καποιος εχει περασει το τσεχικο και ειναι η μερα με τη νυχτα --αρα δεν ειναι θεμα hardware-- 
παντως τα ιδια κανει και στο ethernet δλδ ωρες ωρες αργει να φορτωσει σελιδες. επισης ειχε αναφερθει θεμα με το duplex πιο πισω αλλα δεν επιβεβαιωθηκε.

----------


## villager

> Και εγω ξαναγυρισα στο  Η300s. Παρολο που ειχα κανει disable το IPV6 είχα καθυστερηση στο ανοιγμα φωτογραφιων,καποιων σελίδων...


Πιθανό το θέμα firmware και ίσως με υλοποίηση με το pop gateway.

Αλήθεια τι τιμές σας δίνει; https://www.speedguide.net/analyzer.php

MTU = 1492 είναι το standard συνήθως!

Μια τιμή ίσως 1452 να βάλετε για δοκιμή στο wan PPPoE DSL ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## alexisnik199111

MSS: 1452 
MTU: 1492

----------


## panoszavra

> Αρχικά θα πρότεινα να βρεις κ να απενεργοποίησεις το ipv6 για δοκιμή... 
> 
> Και δεν είναι κακό να βάλεις στο pc manual dns να βάλεις 1.1.1.1 και 8.8.8.8 για δοκιμές. 
> 
> Δώσε μας αν θες και μια "δοκιμαστική" σελίδα που έχει ζήτημα. Να φανταστώ με erase history cookies data δοκίμασες; Και ανοίγει όπως μας αναφέρεις την πρώτη φορά αργά ενώ μέσα στην ημέρα αν ξανά μπεις είναι οκ; Την άλλη μέρα πάλι αργά;


Λοιπόν, ήρθε τεχνικός της Vodafone. Για να μην πολυλογώ κούμπωσε ένα Η300s ρούτερ για δοκιμή και ως δια μαγείας όλα δούλεψαν όπως πρέπει. Τέλος η καθυστέρηση στην φόρτωση σελίδων. Οπότε αφήσαμε συνδεδεμένο το Η300s. Πήρε και ένα update. Ας ελπίσουμε μόνο να μην μου παρουσιάσει τα θέματα που κατά καιρούς διαβάζω.

----------


## alexisnik199111

παρατηρησα οτι ειχα αποσυγχρονισμο χθες το βραδυ
και ημουν ετοιμος να εκνευριστω υποθετοντας παλι οτι εχει θεμα η γραμμη κοιταω το zte και βλεπω νεο  firmware

υ.σ. οι κωδικοι root ισχυουν κανονικα.

----------


## ethnik471

> παρατηρησα οτι ειχα αποσυγχρονισμο χθες το βραδυ
> και ημουν ετοιμος να εκνευριστω υποθετοντας παλι οτι εχει θεμα η γραμμη κοιταω το zte και βλεπω νεο  firmware
> 
> υ.σ. οι κωδικοι root ισχυουν κανονικα.


Εγώ που έχω σβήσει στο wan τα πάντα εκτός του hsiv λέτε να μη μπορέσω να πάρω το update ;

----------


## kmpatra

Στο νεο fw ζηταει αλλαγή του admin κωδικού στο πρώτο login.
Αν θέλω να βάλω 2ο voip απο άλλη εταιρεία υπάρχει τρόπος να δουλέψει? Το ειχα δοκιμασει και δεν...
Στο voip - sip protocol (με κωδικούς root) εχει τα στοιχεία της vodafone μονο... Δηλ. οι 2 γραμμες με διαφορετικο πάροχο δεν δουλεύουν ούτως ή άλλως?

----------


## jkoukos

Στις συσκευές των παρόχων, η τηλεφωνία είναι κλειδωμένη μόνον στην υπηρεσία που παρέχουν οι ίδιοι.

----------


## Lumens

> παρατηρησα οτι ειχα αποσυγχρονισμο χθες το βραδυ
> και ημουν ετοιμος να εκνευριστω υποθετοντας παλι οτι εχει θεμα η γραμμη κοιταω το zte και βλεπω νεο  firmware
> 
> υ.σ. οι κωδικοι root ισχυουν κανονικα.


Onenet είναι το firmware ή οικιακό;

----------


## alexisnik199111

οικιακο.

----------


## Iris07

Το παρέλαβα και εγώ για VDSL 50.
Να δούμε πως πάει σε καμπίνα Wind..  :Cool: 

Tο ταμπελάκι λέει παρτίδα Ιούλιος 2021.

----------


## gacp

> Εγώ που έχω σβήσει στο wan τα πάντα εκτός του hsiv λέτε να μη μπορέσω να πάρω το update ;


Και εγώ τα έχω σβήσει λόγο bridge τα πάντα εκτός ότι αφορά Voip. Είμαι ακόμα στο 14 και δεν βλέπω να το πάρουμε αλλά δεν βλέπω και το λόγο να κάνω το fw αναβάθμιση. Κουμπώνω σε καμπίνα Wind και πάει "τρένο".

- - - Updated - - -




> Το παρέλαβα και εγώ για VDSL 50.
> Να δούμε πως πάει σε καμπίνα Wind.. 
> 
> Tο ταμπελάκι λέει παρτίδα Ιούλιος 2021.


Ενημέρωσε μας...

----------


## Iris07

Ok, θα σας πω αναλυτικά, μόλις βάλει την γραμμή η Vodafone..  :Wink: 

Μετρήσεις και άλλα για την άλλη γραμμή μου
με Speedport και Fritz! 7590 AX με την νέα 100αρα Cosmote έχω βάλει εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...Z!-Box-7590-AX

* Και οι 2 γραμμές είναι πάνω στην ίδια καμπίνα και στο ίδιο κεντρικό καλώδιο OTE..
Στο τελευταίο εξωτερικό κουτάκι μόνο χωρίζονται...
Οι ταχύτητες σε ADSL ήταν ίδιες.. ~11 Mbps..

- - - Updated - - -

Ερώτηση :

Εάν πω να το βάλω πίσω από κάποιο Fritz για να χειρίζεται μόνο την τηλεφωνία της Vodafone..
χρειάζεται να το πειράξω με root password που διαβάζω ?

btw να βάλω και αυτό το topic εδώ μη το χάσω..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...asPBX(FreePBX)

----------


## ethnik471

> Και εγώ τα έχω σβήσει λόγο bridge τα πάντα εκτός ότι αφορά Voip. Είμαι ακόμα στο 14 και δεν βλέπω να το πάρουμε αλλά δεν βλέπω και το λόγο να κάνω το fw αναβάθμιση. Κουμπώνω σε καμπίνα Wind και πάει "τρένο".
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ενημέρωσε μας...


Το wifi εχει τρελά θέματα ! Βασικά είναι μη λειτουργικό. Ότι πιο άθλιο έχω δει και ελπίζω να λυθεί με το καινούργιο fw... το θέμα ειναι αν θα το παρω γτ factory reset δεν κάνω με τιποτα..

----------


## paanos

Το λογότυπο της παρτίδας του 07/2021 είναι το παλιο ή το νέο; 
Καθαρή περιέργεια. Μπας κ καταλάβουμε αν έχουν σκοπό να το επαναφέρουν ως κύριο εξοπλισμό ή όχι  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Ορίστε..

- - - Updated - - -

Μπαίνω να δω τι γίνεται..

Welcome to ZXHN H267A V1.0. Please login. 
ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT14

...

Του βρήκα και το root pass
με την διαδικασία εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...asPBX(FreePBX)

Util:
https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/router..._recovery.html

- - - Updated - - -

Μπήκα και με το root pass!  :Wink: 

Παρατηρήσεις :

- WLAN - 2.4 - Band Width έχει 20, αλλά έχει και επιλογή 40.
- WLAN - 5.0 - Band Width έχει 80, το μέγιστο..

Ααα ωραία.. βρήκα που αλλάξεις όνομα στα WLAN..  :Cool: 
Με έχει καλομάθει το Fritz!  :Razz: 

Κράτησα και BackUp τα Config καλού-κακού..

- - - Updated - - -

Απ' ότι διάβαζα μάλλον θα πάρει νέο firmware αυτόματα όταν μπει η γραμμή ?
Κάτι είδα για ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT20 ..

Καλή φάση το root pass.. είδα πολλές ρυθμίσεις!  :Wink:

----------


## DoSMaN

Βάλε τίποτα φώτο από μενού που κανονικά δεν υπάρχουν, να έχουμε ως δείγμα/μπούσουλα για μελλοντικό reference...

----------


## Iris07

Ok, θα φτιάξω Caps..  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Μάλλον χρειάζεται νέο ρούτερ η Vodafone..

ZTE hereby solemnly informs you that the services of ZXHN H267A V1.0 will be stopped after October 31, 2022..

https://support.zte.com.cn/support/n...newsId=1022224

----------


## minas

Αν κάποιος βάλει το νέο firmware με γραμμή G.INP και upload >5Mbps, ας δει εάν έχει διορθωθεί το bug που περιόριζε το upload...

----------


## galotzas

> Αν κάποιος βάλει το νέο firmware με γραμμή G.INP και upload >5Mbps, ας δει εάν έχει διορθωθεί το bug που περιόριζε το upload...


Αυτο εχει διορθωθει σε εμενα εδω και καιρο οταν εκανα disable το G.INP αλλα εχω 100/10 και το upload πηγαινε μεχρι 5

----------


## minas

> Αυτο εχει διορθωθει σε εμενα εδω και καιρο οταν εκανα disable το G.INP αλλα εχω 100/10 και το upload πηγαινε μεχρι 5


Εννοώ εάν με G.INP ενεργοποιημένο συνεχίζει να έχει πρόβλημα με το τελευταίο firmware...

----------


## NTsakalis

> Το wifi εχει τρελά θέματα ! Βασικά είναι μη λειτουργικό. Ότι πιο άθλιο έχω δει και ελπίζω να λυθεί με το καινούργιο fw... το θέμα ειναι αν θα το παρω γτ factory reset δεν κάνω με τιποτα..


επειδή μου έστειλαν και εμένα νέο εξοπλισμό λόγω προβλήματος με το h267n στο upload .το h267a που μ εστειλαν έχει τρομερό θέμα με το wifi , επίσης ημερομηνία κατασκευής 09/21. με το τσέχικο firmware είναι πολύ καλύτερο . τουλάχιστον δεν κάνει διακοπές .

----------


## Iris07

Χμμμ... αναμένω να δω τι θα μου βγάλει και μένα..  :Thinking: 
Περιμένω την γραμμή..

Κάπου έχω ένα Tp-Link AP μπας και του ρίξω πάνω..

----------


## alexisnik199111

> επειδή μου έστειλαν και εμένα νέο εξοπλισμό λόγω προβλήματος με το h267n στο upload .το h267a που μ εστειλαν έχει τρομερό θέμα με το wifi , επίσης ημερομηνία κατασκευής 09/21. με το τσέχικο firmware είναι πολύ καλύτερο . τουλάχιστον δεν κάνει διακοπές .


δεν λυθηκε τπτ με το νεο firmware..στην ιδια κατασταση το wifi

----------


## Iris07

Ποιό είναι το τελευταίο ?

Το ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT20 ??

----------


## NTsakalis

εχει βγει το 21 .

----------


## kmpatra

εγω εχω παρτιδα μαρτιου ΄21 και εκδοση ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT21. To wifi γενικά κάνει τα εξης: σε κινητο παλιο xiaomi το εχω πετυχει κάποιες φορες να αποσυνδεεται και να ξανασυνδεεται αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι καθεστως, εχει τυχει 2-3 φορες για πολυ λιγο. Σε λάπτοπ με  mx-linux εκανε το ιδιο πιο συχνα αλλα ξεκινησε μετά απο εγκατασταση update του λειτουργικου (πραγμα που με κανει να πιστευω οτι μπορει να μην είναι θέμα του ρούτερ). Σε άλλα δυο πολυ παλιοτερα κινητα κανενα προβλημα. Εσας σας κανει κατι τετοιο?  Ή το προβλημα ειναι αργη αποκριση στο ανοιγμα των σελιδων? Το έχω απο Ιούνιο αν θυμαμαι καλα, να περιμενω τα χειροτερα οσο παλιωνει? Σημειωστε οτι δουλευω μονο την 2,4 και εχω παρα πολλα δικτυα γυρω, οποτε καποιος θα το απεδιδε και σε παρεμβολες, αν και το εχω σε σταθερο καναλι (13)

----------


## Iris07

Γιατι δεν δοκιμάζεις στα 5.0 ??

----------


## kmpatra

τα κινητα δεν εχουν 5.0 ουτε και το λάπτοπ

----------


## galotzas

Μπορει καποιος να μου θυμισει το root pass γιατι κατι βλακεια κανω 

Ευχαριστω

----------


## jkoukos

Δες εδώ κι εδώ πως τον βρίσκεις στα πρώτα 9 βήματα.

----------


## galotzas

> 2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5


Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## alexisnik199111

> εγω εχω παρτιδα μαρτιου ΄21 και εκδοση ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT21. To wifi γενικά κάνει τα εξης: σε κινητο παλιο xiaomi το εχω πετυχει κάποιες φορες να αποσυνδεεται και να ξανασυνδεεται αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι καθεστως, εχει τυχει 2-3 φορες για πολυ λιγο. Σε λάπτοπ με  mx-linux εκανε το ιδιο πιο συχνα αλλα ξεκινησε μετά απο εγκατασταση update του λειτουργικου (πραγμα που με κανει να πιστευω οτι μπορει να μην είναι θέμα του ρούτερ). Σε άλλα δυο πολυ παλιοτερα κινητα κανενα προβλημα. Εσας σας κανει κατι τετοιο?  Ή το προβλημα ειναι αργη αποκριση στο ανοιγμα των σελιδων? Το έχω απο Ιούνιο αν θυμαμαι καλα, να περιμενω τα χειροτερα οσο παλιωνει? Σημειωστε οτι δουλευω μονο την 2,4 και εχω παρα πολλα δικτυα γυρω, οποτε καποιος θα το απεδιδε και σε παρεμβολες, αν και το εχω σε σταθερο καναλι (13)


εχω την παρτιδα του 7/21 και ειχα το ιδιο ακριβως θεμα (ακυρες αποσυνδεσεις στις συσκευες) αυτο που εκανα ειναι οτι επελεξα καναλι 2,4 που να μην εχει κανενα γειτονικο μεταξυ του --κατεβασα  το wifi analyzer-- και επελεξα στην δικη μου περιπτωση το 1 .απο τοτε που το εκανα δεν εχω παρατηρησει παλι αυτο το προβλημα. επισης με την .21 δεν εχω τπτ διαφορετικο μεχρι στιγμης. γενικα για τα ψιλοπανηγυρι το συγκεκριμενο cpe

----------


## kmpatra

Εδω δυστυχώς εχω πάρα πολλά δικτυα γυρω... Τις τελευταίες μέρες καπως εχει βελτιωθεί. Το analyzer ακομα και στο 13 που το εχω βγαζει κι αλλα,ασε που μερικα ρουτερ ειναι στο μέγιστο bandwidth και πιανουν τα μισα καναλια. Για να μην πουμε για τα ρυθμισμενα στο αυτόματο που κοβουν βολτες... Αρα το δικο μου θέμα πιο πολυ παρεμβολές πρέπει να είναι.

----------


## Iris07

Τώρα που έκανα ένα Scan για WiFi μόνο ένα ρούτερ βλέπω στην γειτονιά στα 5GHz..  :Cool: 

Εκεί θα τεστάρω!  :Cool:

----------


## DarkAir

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα,

και εγώ είχα παρόμοια προβλήματα με τον εν λόγω router αλλά το πρόβλημα ήταν κυρίως στα πολλά γειτονικά δίκτυα στην μπάντα των 2,4. Όταν συνδέθηκα στα 5ghz λύθηκαν όλα τα προβλήματα και το speedtest φτάνει την ταχύτητα του παρόχου. Σίγουρα τα 5 ghz δεν καλύπτουν ένα μεγάλο σπίτι αλλά με την προσθήκη ενός wifi repeater(πχ xiaomi mi 4A με ή χωρίς openwrt ) θα σας λύσει το πρόβλημα της κάλυψης σε μεγάλο βαθμό.

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!  :Wink:

----------


## ethnik471

Σε εμένα δεν βοήθησε καθόλου η αλλαγή καναλιού...
Θα το δείτε κι εσείς ότι στην πορεία το πρόβλημα παραμένει.
Εγώ μένω και σε περιοχή που υπάρχει άλλο ένα δίκτυο μόνο οπότε δεν υπάρχουν παρεμβολές.... παρόλα αυτά το έχω δοκιμάσει και στο auto και με συγκεκριμένα κανάλια και γενικώς έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα αλλά στο θέμα wifi το ρούτερ είναι ότι πιο άθλιο υπάρχει.
Επιβεβαιώνω πως όταν δουλεύει πολύ άνετο φουλ ταχύτητα και δεν έχει ιδιαίτερα μεγαλύτερο ping από ethernet αλλά το θέμα είναι πως δουλεύει που και που...

----------


## Papados

από το μενού Voip, στο call log μας φέρνει μόνο τις 10 τελευταίες κλήσεις.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να δουμε περισσότερες;

----------


## mobile_34

Και με την αναβάθμιση τα ίδια προβλήματα κάνει στη γραμμή μου πάντως. Βγαζει πολλά errors η γραμμή μου και μετά από λίγο θέλει επανεκκίνηση ...

----------


## alexisnik199111

> Και με την αναβάθμιση τα ίδια προβλήματα κάνει στη γραμμή μου πάντως. Βγαζει πολλά errors η γραμμή μου και μετά από λίγο θέλει επανεκκίνηση ...


 δες εδω συμβουλες για την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να ειναι η εγκατασταση σου οπως στα σχηματα στο pdf.

https://www.cyta.com.cy/mp/informati...oadband_GR.pdf

επισης μhn το κλεινεις απο μονος σου αστο καποιες μερες και παρακολουθησε το να δεις εαν θα κανει αποσυγχρονισμο. και εμενα μαζευετε λαθη και εφθανε σε ενα σημειο και μηδενιζε και δεν μου εκανε αποσυνδεεση.,ειναι θεμα των zte οπως εχει γραψει φιλος πιο πανω επισης.

----------


## galotzas

Καποιος που πηρε την τελευταια αναβαθμιση , μπορει να μας ενημερωσει αν εχει ανεβει το ping οπως στο Η300?

----------


## ethnik471

Καλησπέρα! Σήμερα πήρα το νέο firmware VDFT21 παρά το γεγονός πως στο WAN έχω σβήσει όλα τα connections εκτός του hsiv οπότε προφανώς και το update έγινε μέσω hsiv.

Διαφορές ακόμα δεν πρόσεξα , ούτε σκάλιξα το interface του και μέχρι στιγμή φαίνεται να δουλεύει μια χαρά, όπως και πριν. Έχω περιέργεια να δω αν έστρωσε καθόλου το τρισάθλιο wifi του που δουλεύει όποτε θέλει και όπως θέλει.

Όσο για το ping, δεν έχει καμία απολύτως μεταβολή. Ούτε προς τα κάτω , ούτε προς τα πάνω.

Τέλος, οι κωδικοί root παρέμειναν οι ίδιοι.

----------


## NexTiN

Μονο διορθωση ρυθμισεων για το Secure Net εγινε στο Τ21…

----------


## alexisnik199111

> Καποιος που πηρε την τελευταια αναβαθμιση , μπορει να μας ενημερωσει αν εχει ανεβει το ping οπως στο Η300?


σε εμενα με την .21 δεν εχει επηρεάσει καθολου. οπως ηταν το ping ετσι ειναι κ τωρα.

----------


## ethnik471

Με το wifi δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Η ίδια τραγικότητα... φαίνεται συνδεδεμένο αλλα σαν να μην έχει ίντερνετ για μερικα δευτερόλεπτα... πολλές φορές κλείνω wifi στο κινητό και ανοίγω δεδομένα για να φορτώσω σελίδες ή να συνεχίσει το βίντεο. Αυτό γίνεται με όλα τα κινητά , με την τηλεόραση και οτιδήποτε συνδέεται με wifi. Τραγικό wifi, ντροπή !

----------


## gamsgr

> Κάποια ρύθμιση για secured dns θέλει να απενεργοποίησεις, όπως επίσης να μην είσαι σε ειδικό καθεστώς ασφαλείας πακέτου όπως είμαι εγώ πχ https://securenet.vodafone.gr/


Ναι θέλει ρυθμίση και στα dns settings αλλά και στον dhcp server.

----------


## KostasK75

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!

Πρόσφατα έκανα αίτηση για αναβάθμιση από VDSL 50 σε 200 Mbps, καθώς πλέον υπάρχει κάλυψη στην περιοχή μου, και μου έστειλαν πάλι το ZTE 267A.  Απ'όσο ξέρω όμως δεν υποστηρίζει profile 35b που πρέπει να απαιτείται για VDSL 200 Mbps, οπότε μήπως έκαναν λάθος;;  Εκτός και αν υπάρχει κάποιο νεότερο firmware που υποστηρίζει και το 35b, δεν το έχω βάλει πάνω να δω το νέο που μου έστειλαν, καθώς έχω ήδη 267A με την 50-άρα που είμαι τώρα, με firmware V1.0.2_VDFT20, το οπoίο πάντως δεν έχει υποστήριξη 35b.

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα.

Λάθος πρέπει να έκαναν !!
Δεν πιστεύω ότι πιάνει 200 το ZTE.. πάρτους τηλ !!

Μόλις έβαλα και εγώ την νέα 50άρα μου από Vodafone! 
(Δεν πιάνει τα 200 που δίνει η καμπίνα μου..)
(Έχω και 100άρα Cosmote πάνω στην ίδια καμπίνα με Fritz 35b και δείχνει ~300 Mbps)

Λοιπόν εδώ είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά μου:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...53#post7214253

Όλα καλά!  :One thumb up: 
Μόλις έκανε την 1η σύνδεση έκανε και αναβάθμιση..
Από V1.0.2_VDFT14 πήγε σε V1.0.2_VDFT20 !

Θα ακολουθήσουν τις επόμενες μέρες δοκιμές με το WiFi και σε 2,4 και σε 5,0
Τα πρώτα σημάδια μου φάνηκαν πάντως γενικά καλά..

----------


## ThReSh

Δεν υποστηρίζει και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που κάνουν αυτή την πατάτα...

----------


## KostasK75

@Iris07:  Ποιο Fritz έχεις;  Το 7590?  Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να πάρω και εγώ δικό μου να μην έχω ανάγκη κανένα πάροχο, συγκεκριμένα το 7590 ΑΧ, μόνο που είναι πανάκριβο αλλά και δυσεύρετο.

@ThReSh:  Ναι, και εγώ πιστεύω λάθος έγινε.  Θα επικοινωνήσω να το διευθετήσω το θέμα.

----------


## slalom

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!!
> 
> Πρόσφατα έκανα αίτηση για αναβάθμιση από VDSL 50 σε 200 Mbps, καθώς πλέον υπάρχει κάλυψη στην περιοχή μου, και μου έστειλαν πάλι το ZTE 267A.  Απ'όσο ξέρω όμως δεν υποστηρίζει profile 35b που πρέπει να απαιτείται για VDSL 200 Mbps, οπότε μήπως έκαναν λάθος;;  Εκτός και αν υπάρχει κάποιο νεότερο firmware που υποστηρίζει και το 35b, δεν το έχω βάλει πάνω να δω το νέο που μου έστειλαν, καθώς έχω ήδη 267A με την 50-άρα που είμαι τώρα, με firmware V1.0.2_VDFT20, το οπoίο πάντως δεν έχει υποστήριξη 35b.


Εισαι και μακρυα να καναμε τραμπα, εχω 2 300ρια

----------


## Iris07

> @Iris07:  Ποιο Fritz έχεις;  Το 7590?  Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να πάρω και εγώ δικό μου να μην έχω ανάγκη κανένα πάροχο, συγκεκριμένα το 7590 ΑΧ, μόνο που είναι πανάκριβο αλλά και δυσεύρετο.
> 
> @ThReSh:  Ναι, και εγώ πιστεύω λάθος έγινε.  Θα επικοινωνήσω να το διευθετήσω το θέμα.


7590 AX  :Wink: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...Z!-Box-7590-AX

Κοίταγα την αντιπροσωπεία..
Και μόλις έφερε μία παρτίδα το χτύπησα.. γιατί λέω θα εξαφανιστεί σε λίγο..  :Cool: 
https://www.amy.gr/c/diktyaka/intern...a/router-wifi/

----------


## KostasK75

> 7590 AX 
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...Z!-Box-7590-AX
> 
> Κοίταγα την αντιπροσωπεία..
> Και μόλις έφερε μία παρτίδα το χτύπησα.. γιατί λέω θα εξαφανιστεί σε λίγο.. 
> https://www.amy.gr/c/diktyaka/intern...a/router-wifi/


Ωραίος!!   Αυτό λέω να πάρω και εγώ και σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία για αγορά από αντιπροσωπεία!  :Smile: 
Τώρα πάντως δεν φαίνεται να έχει διαθεσιμότητα, λέει "Αναμένεται σύντομα".   Πόσο το πήρες εσύ;  Για να ξέρω τι τιμή να περιμένω σε σχέση με τα μαγαζιά που βλέπω στο skroutz.

Επίσης, είδες βελτίωση σε σχέση με το ZTE 267A και αν ναι σε τι, ταχύτητα ή και κάτι άλλο;

Τέλος, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να πάρω τις ρυθμίσεις από το ZTE 267A για το VOIP κομμάτι, ώστε να τα χρησιμοποιήσω στο Fritz?  Νομίζω ότι περίπου ξέρω, το κυριότερο είναι να βρεθεί το SIP password μάλλον, αλλά καλό είναι να έχω και όλες τις υπόλοιπες ρυθμίσεις για να μην ψάχνομαι με καμιά λεπτομέρεια και δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω το τηλέφωνο.

Ευχαριστώ!!   :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ το πήρα στα 295..
Ρώτησα την AMY να μου πουν καταστήματα που δίνουν το δικό τους..

Κοιτάς στο Skroutz και ρωτάς στο κατάστημα εάν το πήρανε από εδώ..
πιθανόν να έχουν μείνει κάπου κάποια κομμάτια.

Είμαστε 2 σπίτια εδώ εμείς..
Στο ένα ένα έβαλα VDSL 100 στην Cosmote και εκεί έβαλα το Fritz αντί Speedport.
Εντάξει είναι εξαιρετικό, τα λένε και στην σχετική περιοχή για τα AVM.

Στο άλλο σπίτι έβαλα VDSL 50 στην Vodafone..
Έχω αφήσει το ZTE και το ψάχνω..

*btw καλά πάει το ZTE έως τώρα!*
'Έχω ρίξει κάποιες συσκευές (τις νεότερες) πάνω στα 5 GHz
και κάποιες άλλες στα 2.4 ..

Δεν βλέπω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα/κόλλημα από τα WiFi..

Θέλει ψάξιμο για την τηλεφωνία, εάν πεις να βάλεις άλλο..

----------


## KostasK75

> Εγώ το πήρα στα 295..
> Ρώτησα την AMY να μου πουν καταστήματα που δίνουν το δικό τους..
> 
> Κοιτάς στο Skroutz και ρωτάς στο κατάστημα εάν το πήρανε από εδώ..
> πιθανόν να έχουν μείνει κάπου κάποια κομμάτια.
> 
> Είμαστε 2 σπίτια εδώ εμείς..
> Στο ένα ένα έβαλα VDSL 100 στην Cosmote και εκεί έβαλα το Fritz αντί Speedport.
> Εντάξει είναι εξαιρετικό, τα λένε και στην σχετική περιοχή για τα AVM.
> ...


Το ZTE 267Α είναι εξαιρετικό, αν εξαιρέσεις ότι μπουκώνει λίγο εύκολα το WiFi 2.4 GHz και ότι βέβαια δεν υποστηρίζει profile 35b οπότε και 200 Mbps.
Τελοσπάντων, το θέμα είναι τώρα ότι δεν μπορείς να βρεις και πουθενά ετοιμοπαράδοτο, ή έστω σε 2-3 μέρες το 7590 AX.
Επίσης, όταν το πάρω το Fritzbox, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για extract των VOIP details από ZTE?  Έχω διαβάσει για ένα tool για το Sercomm H300s, αλλά όχι για κάποιο τρόπο από το ZTE.

----------


## jkoukos

Γίνεται και στο ZXHN H267A.


*Spoiler:*





1. Κάνετε login με τα admin στοιχεία δηλαδή admin/admin (ή το password που έχετε ορίσει).
2. Πηγαίνετε Management & Diagnosis στο οριζόντιο μενού.
3. Στη νέα σελίδα πάτε System Management στο μενού αριστερά.
4. Στην νέα σελίδα πάτε User Configuration Management στα δύο tabs.
5. Πατάτε το Backup Configuration και κατεβάζετε το config του router.
6. Πατάτε στο Status στο μενού αριστερά και σημειώνετε το Device Serial No.
7. Κατεβάζετε το RouterPassView, το εκτελείτε, πηγαίνετε στην επιλογή Options > Advanced options και εισάγετε το Device Serial No.
8. Ανοίγετε το backup από την επιλογή File->Open Router Config File
9. Ψάχνεται μέσα στο αρχείο και θα βρείτε τον κωδικό της VoIP τηλεφωνίας αλλά και τον κωδικό του χρήστη root (αν ποτέ θέλετε να τον χρησιμοποιήσετε).

Επειδή έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός που το έκανα τελευταία σε άλλο ΖΤΕ, δεν θυμάμαι αν ο κωδικός του VoIP εμφανίζεται με αποθηκεύοντας το αρχείο ρυθμίσεων (βήμα 5) μέσω του χρήστη admin ή τον root. Αν δεν εμφανισθεί με τον admin, το αποθηκεύεται ως root του οποίου ο κωδικός αν δεν έχει αλλάξει είναι ο *$Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%*.

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία!  :One thumb up: 

Λοιπόν με την διαδικασία παραπάνω ψάχνεται στο αρχείο για την καταχώρηση *VoIPSIPLine*

και από κάτω θα γράφει.. AuthPassword" val=" .............. "

- - - Updated - - -

Θα με βάλετε τώρα να αγοράσω Fritz και για την Vodafone ???  :Razz:

----------


## NexTiN

FYI, ο κωδικος εχει αλλαξει στις Τ20 & Τ21. Ειναι απο παλαιοτερη εκδοση. Μαλλον επειδη ειναι End Of Life εξοπλισμος, δεν ασχολουνται πλεον…

2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5

----------


## zeronero

Ψάξε στο αρχείο τον τηλεφωνικό σου αριθμό. Θα βρεις μία καταχώριση της μορφής:

<DM name="AuthUserName" val="sip:2xxxxxxxxx@ngn.hol.net"/>

Από κάτω θα έχει το pass:

<DM name="AuthPassword" val="xxxxxxxx"/>

----------


## sagoulis

> Γίνεται και στο ZXHN H267A.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Iris07

Πάντως εντάξει δεν είναι πολύ δυνατό το σήμα του WiFi, του ZTE..
Το πρόσεξα όταν είμαι πίσω από 2 ή 3 τοίχους..

Αλλά όταν είμαι σε σύνδεση δεν βλέπω προβλήματα..

----------


## alexisnik199111

για τα πανηγυρια ειναι και το ethernet αστο. ειναι και end of life τωρα απο οτι λετε οποτε καιρος να περασουμε σε αλλο.

----------


## Iris07

Μπορείς να βάλεις κανένα Fritz πλέον..  :Cool:

----------


## slalom

> για τα πανηγυρια ειναι και το ethernet αστο


Μπορεις να εχεις και switch. Εγω γενικα χρησιμοποιω ολες τις θυρες, αλλα τα βαρια περνανε απο το switch

----------


## kostas87

παρατηρω αποσυνδεσεις το τελευταιο καιρο υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι λογω της προσφατης αναβαθμισης VDFT21 ?
Με μια πρωτη ματια παντως δεν ειδα να αλλαξαν σε default καποιες ρυθμισεις που ειχα κανει.

απο την αρχη εδω και 4 μηνες ειχα απενεργοποιησει το g.inp και ειμαι σε interleaved. Πηγαινε μια χαρα η γραμμη δεν ειχα θεματα.
Αν παρω να το κοιταξουν μπορουν να μου την πουν οτι δεν επρεπε να αλλαξω απο μονος μου κατι εγω?

Σε adsl που ημουν παλιοτερα οταν ειχα αποσυνδεσεις μου αλλαζαν προφιλ και κλειδωνα πιο χαμηλα και εστρωνε η γραμμη. 
Ισχυει το ιδιο και με το VDSL? δηλαδη αν απο τα 50 πεσω στα 40 θα δω λιγοτερες αποσυνδεσεις?
το Noise Margin παιζει μεταξυ 6 και 11

----------


## slalom

> απο την αρχη εδω και 4 μηνες ειχα απενεργοποιησει το g.inp και ειμαι σε interleaved. Πηγαινε μια χαρα η γραμμη δεν ειχα θεματα.
> Αν παρω να το κοιταξουν μπορουν να μου την πουν οτι δεν επρεπε να αλλαξω απο μονος μου κατι εγω?


Ο λογος?

απο την VDFT20 ειχε λυθει το προβλημα, εμενα δε, δε με βρηκε ποτε το προβλημα

----------


## NexTiN

Ενεργοποίησε το G.INP και άσ'το να κάνει αυτό που πρέπει. Αν και το ΖΤΕ γράφει πλασματικά λάθη, αυτά που φαίνεται να έχεις, είναι υπερβολικά πολλά...

----------


## kostas87

> Ο λογος?
> 
> απο την VDFT20 ειχε λυθει το προβλημα, εμενα δε, δε με βρηκε ποτε το προβλημα


εννοω πηγαινε μια χαρα με τις ρυθμισεις που εχω κ τωρα. 
δε παιζω παιχνιδια και ειχα διακοπες σε live stream που διορθωθηκαν απενεργοποιωντας το g.inp οποτε το αφησα ετσι.

Παρτιδα Ιουλιος 21' ειναι το ρουτερ.
 Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ποια ειχε πριν νομιζω την VDFT14




> Ενεργοποίησε το G.INP και άσ'το να κάνει αυτό που πρέπει. Αν και το ΖΤΕ γράφει πλασματικά λάθη, αυτά που φαίνεται να έχεις, είναι υπερβολικά πολλά...


μα το εβγαλα γιατι δεν εκανε αυτο που πρεπει. τωρα το ενεργοποιησα γυρισε σε fast/interleaved αν κ δε νομιζω να διορθωσει τις αποσυνδεσεις αυτο

----------


## alexisnik199111

> εννοω πηγαινε μια χαρα με τις ρυθμισεις που εχω κ τωρα. 
> δε παιζω παιχνιδια και ειχα διακοπες σε live stream που διορθωθηκαν απενεργοποιωντας το g.inp οποτε το αφησα ετσι.
> 
> Παρτιδα Ιουλιος 21' ειναι το ρουτερ.
>  Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ποια ειχε πριν νομιζω την VDFT14
> 
> 
> 
> μα το εβγαλα γιατι δεν εκανε αυτο που πρεπει. τωρα το ενεργοποιησα γυρισε σε fast/interleaved αν κ δε νομιζω να διορθωσει τις αποσυνδεσεις αυτο


απο συνδεσμολογια πως εισαι? τοσα πολα λαθη δειχνουν προβλημα εκει.

----------


## inler

Τα firewall level και SGI να τα αφήσω medium και off από default ή θα βοηθήσει κάπου αν τα βάλω low και on?

----------


## kmpatra

Και εγω όσον αφορά τον kostas87 μαλλον για συνδεσμολογια το κόβω το θέμα. Το attainable στο up θα έπρεπε να ηταν μεγαλύτερο καθως και το snr φαίνεται να παίζει λιγο. Προτεινω μετρηση αρχικά με το ρουτερ μονο του στη γραμμή. Αν έχει γίνει επιστροφή σήματος στη γραμμή πρέπει τα άλλα τηλέφωνα να έχουν φίλτρο.

----------


## kostas87

συνδεσμολογια σχεδον το αποκλειω το εψαξα πριν λιγους μηνες και θα το κοιταξω στο τελος. 
δινω μια μικρη πιθανοτητα για αστοχια καποιου φιλτρου ή προκληση θορυβου/βραχυκυκλωματος στη γραμμη απο αλλη συνδεδεμενη συσκευη.
Μονοκατοικια ειναι ερχεται ενα ζευγος απευθειας απτη κολονα στη χωνευτη στο κτιριο αλλα δυστυχως δεν ειναι ευκολα προσβασιμη για να βαλω πανω το ρουτερ να μετρησω αν μαζευει λαθη εκει.
προς το παρον 12 ωρες χωρις αποσυνδεση

----------


## slalom

> συνδεσμολογια σχεδον το αποκλειω το εψαξα πριν λιγους μηνες και θα το κοιταξω στο τελος.
> δινω μια μικρη πιθανοτητα για αστοχια καποιου φιλτρου ή προκληση θορυβου/βραχυκυκλωματος στη γραμμη απο αλλη συνδεδεμενη συσκευη.


Η σωστη συνδεσμολογια δεν εχει φιλτρα

----------


## kmpatra

Βασικά εγω εννοουσα στην(πρώτη) πριζα του σπιτιού να μπει μονο του το ρουτερ και να μετρήσεις, χωρις την επιστροφή και τα υπόλοιπα τηλεφωνα. Υπάρχει συναγερμός που συνδέεται στη γραμμή? Αν ναι θέλει και εκεί φίλτρο

- - - Updated - - -



> Η σωστη συνδεσμολογια δεν εχει φιλτρα


Δεν θέλει φιλτρα στα τηλέφωνα στις αλλες πριζες? Κατι τέτοιο θυμάμαι στο σχεδιαγραμμα της κοσμοτε για την συνδεσμολογία επιστροφής. Αν βαλεις τηλέφωνο πανω στο ρούτερ σύμφωνοι, δεν θέλει...

----------


## alexisnik199111

δειτε σε προηγουμενα ποστ, εχω ποσταρει την σωστη συνδεσμολογια για vdsl σε pdf της cyta. κανονικα πρεπει να γινεται διαχωρισμος της κεντρικης γραμμης χωρις φιλτρα κτλ..δειτε σε προηγουμενα και θα καταλαβετε.

----------


## jkoukos

Τα έχουμε αναφέρει εδώ και χρόνια. Δείτε τις διαφορές στα σχέδια της συνήθους και της βέλτιστης συνδεσμολογίας.
Με κόκκινο είναι μόνο το τηλεφωνικό σήμα, ενώ στο μαύρο είναι τηλεφωνικό και DSL μαζί.

----------


## slalom

> Δεν θέλει φιλτρα στα τηλέφωνα στις αλλες πριζες?


Οχι αν το κανεις σωστα

----------


## alexisnik199111

> Τα έχουμε αναφέρει εδώ και χρόνια. Δείτε τις διαφορές στα σχέδια της συνήθους και της βέλτιστης συνδεσμολογίας.
> Με κόκκινο είναι μόνο το τηλεφωνικό σήμα, ενώ στο μαύρο είναι τηλεφωνικό και DSL μαζί.


ακριβως αυτο! σωστος!

----------


## ki8aras

Σε καμπίνα OTE αλλά με σύνδεση vodafone 100MBps είναι προτιμότερο αυτό (το 267Α) ή το Sercomm όσον αφορά το κλείδωμα και την σταθερότητα της γραμμής;
Παλιότερα είχα Speedport Entry 2i σε Cosmote 50αρα και ήταν αρκετά σταθερό χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## stefkon

> Σε καμπίνα OTE αλλά με σύνδεση vodafone 100MBps είναι προτιμότερο αυτό (το 267Α) ή το Sercomm όσον αφορά το κλείδωμα και την σταθερότητα της γραμμής;
> Παλιότερα είχα Speedport Entry 2i σε Cosmote 50αρα και ήταν αρκετά σταθερό χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις.


Και τα 2 μέτρια είναι.
Το κλείδωμα και η σταθερότητα της γραμμής εξαρτάται ΚΑΙ από την καλωδίωση.

----------


## ki8aras

Βρίσκομαι 30 μέτρα από την καμπίνα, με Attenuation 1dB σύμφωνα με το H300s. Παρόλαυτά διαπιστώθηκε ότι το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι που έχω κάνει νερά και πρέπει να αλλαχθεί. Στις μετρήσεις του ΟΤΕ έχει 100MBps στη καμπίνα ενώ οι τεχνικοί της Vodafone συγχρόνισαν στα 80.000 Kbps με attainable 86.000 Kbps. Επίσης το συγκεκριμένο μαζεύει κάνει συνεχώς σκαμπανεβάσματα στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και μπορέι να φτάσει από τα 30 στα 60 Mbps μέσα σε μια ώρα

----------


## stefkon

> Βρίσκομαι 30 μέτρα από την καμπίνα, με Attenuation 1dB σύμφωνα με το H300s. Παρόλαυτά διαπιστώθηκε ότι το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι που έχω κάνει νερά και πρέπει να αλλαχθεί. *Στις μετρήσεις του ΟΤΕ έχει 100MBps στη καμπίνα ενώ οι τεχνικοί της Vodafone συγχρόνισαν στα 80.000 Kbps με attainable 86.000 Kbps. Επίσης το συγκεκριμένο μαζεύει κάνει συνεχώς σκαμπανεβάσματα στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και μπορέι να φτάσει από τα 30 στα 60 Mbps μέσα σε μια ώρα*


30 μέτρα από την καμπίνα (όχι οπτικά, αλλά όπως πάει η καλωδίωση) είναι έξω από την κατοικία σου (τυχεράκια).  :Smile: 
Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι σαν να έχεις πρόβλημα καλωδίωσης, από την καμπίνα μέχρι τον ρούτερ.
Βάλε άλλο ρούτερ, είδα ότι έχεις το Speedport Entry 2i.
Αν το έχεις ακόμα,* βάλε αυτό επάνω στην γραμμή σου, όπως είναι με τις ρυθμίσεις της Cosmote*.
θα έχεις ίντερνετ αλλά δεν θα έχεις τηλεφωνία (δεν σε πειράζει για μια 1 ώρα που θα κάνεις δοκιμές).
Δες που συγχρονίζει, σέρφαρε (κάνε αυτά που κάνεις) και παρακολούθα τα λάθη.
Αν κάνει τα ίδια περίπου, τότε είναι πρόβλημα καλωδίωσης και όχι ρούτερ.
Βάλε τα στατιστικά εδώ και με τα 2 ρούτερ.

----------


## ki8aras

Καλημέρα, λίγο το ιστορικό μου

Τεχνικός Vodafone: Μετράει ταχύτητα στη 1 και μοναδική πριζα του σπιτιου με τον αναλυτη 58MBps. Μετράει ταχύτητα στο ΧΚ, τα ίδια. Μου λέει ότι είναι πρόβλημα της καλωδίωσης από το ΧΚ μέχρι την καμπίνα (ΟΤΕ). Δίνεται βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ.
Τεχνικός ΟΤΕ:  Κάνει νέα μικτονόμηση στην καμπίνα όπου και δηλώνεται ότι η ταχύτητα εκεί ειναι πράγματι 100ΜΒit. Έρχεται εκ νέου τεχνικός Vodafone
Τεχνικός Vodafone no 2: Μετράει στη πρίζα και η ταχύτητα πλέον έχει ανέβει στα 85Μbit, μου εξηγεί ότι δεν γίνεται να δοθεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ γιατί είμαι εντός ορίων. Παρακολουθεί εξ αποστάσεως την ταχύτητα κλειδώματος του H300s που έχω και αυτή παίζει μεταξύ 20Mbit και 60Μbit με λάθη CRC χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις αλλά με μεταπτώσεις. Καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι πρόκειται για προβληματικό εξοπλισμό και ζητείται η αντικατάστασή του.

Στο χαρτί που μου έδωσαν δηλώνεται ότι Συγχρονίζει με μετρήσεις/όργανα και χρειάζομαι αλλαγή CPE λόγω βλάβης. Ρώτησα αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το Entry 2i που ήδη έχω και αν θα ανέβει η ταχύτητα εστω και χωρίς τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν καλύτερα όχι. Υποψιάζομαι διαφορά ρυθμίσεων Vodafone/ΟΤΕ. Επίσης, τελευταία και το entry 2i μου έκανε αποσυνδέσεις

To καλώδιο πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 40 μέτρα. Είμαι στην ίδια πλευρά του δρόμου με τη καμπίνα και βλέπω περίπου πως μπορεί να πηγαίνει. Η καμπίνα απέχει 3 σπίτια (περίπου 8 μέτρα πλάτος το καθένα) από το ΧΚ μου. Μετά ακολουθεί καλώδιο περίπου 10 μέτρων όπως το υπολογίζω.

Update: Έχω μεταπτώσεις και με το Speedport. Όχι μεγάλες, αλλά της τάξης των 5MBps. Στον αναλυτή τους όμως και η ταχύτητα ήταν μεγαλύτερη και η γραμμή σταθερότερη...

Και τα στατιστικά

----------


## jkoukos

> Ρώτησα αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το Entry 2i που ήδη έχω και αν θα ανέβει η ταχύτητα εστω και χωρίς τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν καλύτερα όχι. Υποψιάζομαι διαφορά ρυθμίσεων Vodafone/ΟΤΕ.


Οποιοδήποτε DSL Router μπορείς να βάλεις στην γραμμή και απλά δεν θα δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία.
Αυτό που σου είπε έχει να κάνει με το ότι δεν το υποστηρίζουν και κυρίως δεν θα έχουν πρόσβαση εκ του μακρόθεν και όχι ότι δεν θα δουλέψει και χρειάζονται ειδικές ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## ki8aras

> Οποιοδήποτε DSL Router μπορείς να βάλεις στην γραμμή και απλά δεν θα δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία.
> Αυτό που σου είπε έχει να κάνει με το ότι δεν το υποστηρίζουν και κυρίως δεν θα έχουν πρόσβαση εκ του μακρόθεν και όχι ότι δεν θα δουλέψει και χρειάζονται ειδικές ρυθμίσεις.


Μάλιστα, αυτό δε το γνώριζα. Πως δικαιολογείται όμως η τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά του attainable μεταξύ του αναλυτή και των δύο ρούτερ που δοκιμάζω; 
Υπόψη, καθάρισα και τις επαφες στη πρίζα του τηλεφώνου μπας και στρώσει λίγο η ταχύτητα. Ξαφνικά, για ένα λεπτό είδα κλείδωμα στα 80MBps και attainable στα 100MBps, όμως τότε το ρούτερ επανεκκίνησε μόνο του και άργησε πολύ να κλειδώσει (μιλάω για το H300s)

----------


## yiannakos

Kaλησπέρα,   με την 100άρα Vodafone στο H267A.  
  Ποιος είναι ο ταχύτερος τρόπος στιγμιαίας αποσύνδεσης/σύνδεσης  (για να αλλάζω την  ip) ?
   Με το παλιό ΖΧΗΝ 108Ν θυμάμαι ήταν πολύ απλό απο το υπομενού του  Administration > είχε μια επιλογή που δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πως λέγονταν και γίνονταν στιγμιαία.   
Εδώ στο Η267Α  βλέπω μόνο το System managment > Reboot ,  αλλά το reboot κάνει 2 ολόκληρα λεπτά να ξαναπάρει κανονικά μπρος το ρουτερ...

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν την έχει το συγκεκριμένο όπως και τα περισσότερα που κυκλοφορούν. Αυτό έχει να κάνει με το τι δυνατότητες έχει εστο firmware από τον κατασκευαστή.
Δοκίμασε να βγάλεις μόνο το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο από την είσοδο DSL, οπότε λογικά θα πρέπει απλά να κάνει επανασύνδεση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πως δικαιολογείται όμως η τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά του attainable μεταξύ του αναλυτή και των δύο ρούτερ που δοκιμάζω;


Αυτό είναι λογικό. Άλλα 2 Router άλλων μοντέλων να δοκιμάσεις, θα δεις διαφορετικές ενδείξεις. Κάθε συσκευή αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής και επιδρά με άλλον τρόπο στον συγχρονισμό.

Το βασικό είναι να πάρεις μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή της οικοδομής και να την συγκρίνεις με αυτή που έχεις στην πρίζα του σπιτιού. Αυτό θα σου δείξει αν το πρόβλημα είναι εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό.

----------


## ki8aras

> Δεν την έχει το συγκεκριμένο όπως και τα περισσότερα που κυκλοφορούν. Αυτό έχει να κάνει με το τι δυνατότητες έχει εστο firmware από τον κατασκευαστή.
> Δοκίμασε να βγάλεις μόνο το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο από την είσοδο DSL, οπότε λογικά θα πρέπει απλά να κάνει επανασύνδεση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι λογικό. Άλλα 2 Router άλλων μοντέλων να δοκιμάσεις, θα δεις διαφορετικές ενδείξεις. Κάθε συσκευή αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής και επιδρά με άλλον τρόπο στον συγχρονισμό.
> 
> Το βασικό είναι να πάρεις μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή της οικοδομής και να την συγκρίνεις με αυτή που έχεις στην πρίζα του σπιτιού. Αυτό θα σου δείξει αν το πρόβλημα είναι εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό.


Ο τεχνικός είχε πάρει μετρήσεις στη πρίζα και στο Χ/Κ και πράγματι το πρόβλημα ήταν στο κομμάτι του ΟΤΕ, όπου και διορθώθηκε. Πλέον στη πρίζα είμαι 80Mbit τα οποία όμως δε μπορώ να τα δω ούτε με το Speedport ούτε με το H300s, γιαυτό και θα σταλεί νέος εξοπλισμός. Εκεί εγώ ζήτησα το ZTΕ μήπως βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση.

----------


## stefkon

> Καλημέρα, λίγο το ιστορικό μου
> 
> Τεχνικός Vodafone: Μετράει ταχύτητα στη 1 και μοναδική πριζα του σπιτιου με τον αναλυτη 58MBps. Μετράει ταχύτητα στο ΧΚ, τα ίδια. Μου λέει ότι είναι πρόβλημα της καλωδίωσης από το ΧΚ μέχρι την καμπίνα (ΟΤΕ). Δίνεται βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ.
> Τεχνικός ΟΤΕ:  Κάνει νέα μικτονόμηση στην καμπίνα όπου και δηλώνεται ότι η ταχύτητα εκεί ειναι πράγματι 100ΜΒit. Έρχεται εκ νέου τεχνικός Vodafone
> Τεχνικός Vodafone no 2: *Μετράει στη πρίζα και η ταχύτητα πλέον έχει ανέβει στα 85Μbit*, μου εξηγεί ότι δεν γίνεται να δοθεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ γιατί είμαι εντός ορίων. Παρακολουθεί εξ αποστάσεως την ταχύτητα κλειδώματος του H300s που έχω και αυτή παίζει μεταξύ 20Mbit και 60Μbit με λάθη CRC χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις αλλά με μεταπτώσεις. Καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι πρόκειται για προβληματικό εξοπλισμό και ζητείται η αντικατάστασή του.
> 
> Στο χαρτί που μου έδωσαν δηλώνεται ότι Συγχρονίζει με μετρήσεις/όργανα και χρειάζομαι αλλαγή CPE λόγω βλάβης. Ρώτησα αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το Entry 2i που ήδη έχω και αν θα ανέβει η ταχύτητα εστω και χωρίς τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν καλύτερα όχι. Υποψιάζομαι διαφορά ρυθμίσεων Vodafone/ΟΤΕ. Επίσης, τελευταία και το entry 2i μου έκανε αποσυνδέσεις
> 
> To καλώδιο πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 40 μέτρα. Είμαι στην ίδια πλευρά του δρόμου με τη καμπίνα και βλέπω περίπου πως μπορεί να πηγαίνει. Η καμπίνα απέχει 3 σπίτια (περίπου 8 μέτρα πλάτος το καθένα) από το ΧΚ μου. Μετά ακολουθεί καλώδιο περίπου 10 μέτρων όπως το υπολογίζω.
> ...


Μέτρησε την δεύτερη φορά στην πρίζα και είδε 85Μbit, είδες εσύ στον αναλυτή του 85Μbit ή απλά στο είπε για δικαιολογία ;
*Δεν έκανε τον κόπο (κακώς) να μετρήσει στο ΧΚ ;*
Το πρόβλημα είναι καλωδιακό και όχι θέμα ρούτερ.
*Και τα 2 δεν πιάνουν ούτε 70* (λίγο δυσκολο να είναι και τα 2 προβληματικά).
Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να δοκιμάσεις απευθείας στο ΧΚ για να δεις αν είναι στην πλευρά σου ή στην πλευρά του ΟΤΕ.
Αν ξέρεις ή έχεις φίλο κ.τ.λ. που ξέρει να το κάνει, έχει καλώς.
Η απόσταση σου (καλωδιακά και όχι οπτικά) είναι περίπου 300 μέτρα.
Αν η καλωδίωση ήταν καλή θα το τερμάτιζες.

----------


## ki8aras

Όχι δεν μέτρησε στο ΧΚ, μάλιστα επέμενα να μετρήσει στο Χ/Κ και δεύτερη φορά αλλά μου είπε δε βλέπει τον λόγο ειδικά εφόσον έχει κλειδώσει τόσο ψηλά και επίσης θα το έκανε μόνο αν του το έλεγαν από το τηλέφωνο (φανταζομαι απο υπάλληλο που κοίταγε το πρόβλημα εκείνη την ώρα). Την ταχύτητα δεν την είδα στον αναλυτή αλλά μου το είπε και ξέρω ότι αυτή η τιμή δηλώθηκε. Ο πρώτος τεχνικός έλεγξε και το ΧΚ και τη πρίζα και τα αποτελέσματα ταυτίζονταν με τον αναλυτή οπότε και επιβεβαιώθηκε πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ.
Μέτρηση μόνος μου ή με φίλο στο ΧΚ δε μπορώ να κάνω.
Τώρα η απόσταση 300 μέτρα καλωδιακά, μου φαίνεται πάρα πολύ (βέβαια αν είμαι πλησιέστερα ένας ακόμα λόγος για να κλειδώσω παραπάνω).

Πάντως όσο περνούν οι μέρες τόσο αργεί να συγχρονίσει το ρούτερ. Σήμερα μου έκανε και το άλλο, συγχρόνισε στα 85 (!!!) και αμέσως αποσυγχρονίστηκε και επανεκίννησε μόνο του.

Αν και στο επόμενο ρούτερ η ταχύτητα είναι χαμηλή (που πιθανολογώ να είναι με βάση ότι έχουμε πει εδώ) τότε πιστεύω θα μπορέσει να έρθει εκ νέου τεχνικός. Αλλά όπως γνωρίζετε δεν έχω και πολλές επιλογές εφόσον η δηλωμένη ταχύτητα μου είναι 85MBps και στη καμπίνα 100Mbps

----------


## stefkon

> Όχι δεν μέτρησε στο ΧΚ, μάλιστα επέμενα να μετρήσει στο Χ/Κ και δεύτερη φορά αλλά μου είπε δε βλέπει τον λόγο ειδικά εφόσον έχει κλειδώσει τόσο ψηλά και επίσης θα το έκανε μόνο αν του το έλεγαν από το τηλέφωνο (φανταζομαι απο υπάλληλο που κοίταγε το πρόβλημα εκείνη την ώρα). Την ταχύτητα δεν την είδα στον αναλυτή αλλά μου το είπε και ξέρω ότι αυτή η τιμή δηλώθηκε. Ο πρώτος τεχνικός έλεγξε και το ΧΚ και τη πρίζα και τα αποτελέσματα ταυτίζονταν με τον αναλυτή οπότε και επιβεβαιώθηκε πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ.
> Μέτρηση μόνος μου ή με φίλο στο ΧΚ δε μπορώ να κάνω.
> *Τώρα η απόσταση 300 μέτρα καλωδιακά, μου φαίνεται πάρα πολύ (βέβαια αν είμαι πλησιέστερα ένας ακόμα λόγος για να κλειδώσω παραπάνω)*.
> 
> *Πάντως όσο περνούν οι μέρες τόσο αργεί να συγχρονίσει το ρούτερ. Σήμερα μου έκανε και το άλλο, συγχρόνισε στα 85 (!!!) και αμέσως αποσυγχρονίστηκε και επανεκίννησε μόνο του.*
> 
> Αν και στο επόμενο ρούτερ η ταχύτητα είναι χαμηλή (που πιθανολογώ να είναι με βάση ότι έχουμε πει εδώ) τότε πιστεύω θα μπορέσει να έρθει εκ νέου τεχνικός. Αλλά όπως γνωρίζετε δεν έχω και πολλές επιλογές εφόσον η δηλωμένη ταχύτητα μου είναι 85MBps και στη καμπίνα 100Mbps


Δεν είναι πολύ τα 300 μέτρα (στο περίπου είναι σύμφωνα με τον ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ), *αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα καλωδίωσης μπορείς να πιάσεις και 300Mbps* (με 35b προφίλ) αρκεί να το υποστηρίζει και ο ρούτερ.
*Αν είχε κάνει ο τεχνικός την μέτρηση στο Χ/Κ (την 2η φορά) και αν είχες δει και εσύ στον αναλυτή ότι βγάζει 85MBps* (όχι για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα αλλά για 1 λεπτό περίπου) θα είχε τελειώσει η "ιστορία" σου με το πρόβλημα.
Το πρόβλημα είναι θέμα καλωδίου και απλά θα καθυστερήσεις πολύ μέχρι να σου έρθει ο ρούτερ (που δεν έχει αυτός το πρόβλημα σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά και στους 2 ρούτερς) και θα περιμένεις αν θα έρθει ξανά τεχνικός ...
Το τι είδε, σου είπε και έγραψε είναι ... μια άλλη ιστορία.
Να δηλώσεις βλάβη όταν με το καλό σου έρθει και ο καινούργιος ρούτερ (αν το πρόβλημα είναι στην πλευρά σου όμως "μπορεί" να χρεωθείς).

----------


## alexisnik199111

δοκιμασε να μπεις με root access και πηγαινε wan->dsl connection ->hsiV->πατα το apply

----------


## ki8aras

> Δεν είναι πολύ τα 300 μέτρα (στο περίπου είναι σύμφωνα με τον ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ), *αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα καλωδίωσης μπορείς να πιάσεις και 300Mbps* (με 35b προφίλ) αρκεί να το υποστηρίζει και ο ρούτερ.
> *Αν είχε κάνει ο τεχνικός την μέτρηση στο Χ/Κ (την 2η φορά) και αν είχες δει και εσύ στον αναλυτή ότι βγάζει 85MBps* (όχι για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα αλλά για 1 λεπτό περίπου) θα είχε τελειώσει η "ιστορία" σου με το πρόβλημα.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι θέμα καλωδίου και απλά θα καθυστερήσεις πολύ μέχρι να σου έρθει ο ρούτερ (που δεν έχει αυτός το πρόβλημα σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά και στους 2 ρούτερς) και θα περιμένεις αν θα έρθει ξανά τεχνικός ...
> Το τι είδε, σου είπε και έγραψε είναι ... μια άλλη ιστορία.
> Να δηλώσεις βλάβη όταν με το καλό σου έρθει και ο καινούργιος ρούτερ (αν το πρόβλημα είναι στην πλευρά σου όμως "μπορεί" να χρεωθείς).


Ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι κλείδωσε εκεί και ήταν κλειδωμένο για περισσότερο από 15 λεπτά. Προφανώς και δε μπορώ να είμαι πάνω από τον αναλυτή ή να του ζητάω να μου το δείξει. Να με κοροιδεύει για να κλείσει τη βλάβη και να τη βγάλουν με ένα άλλο ρουτερ...χλωμό, δεδομένου ότι σε περίπτωση που πάλι κλειδώνω χαμηλά θα ξανάρθει τεχνικός κ.ο.κ. Γιατί δε μέτρησε στο Χ/Κ; Αυτό δε μπορώ να το ξέρω, όμως είναι λογικό να μη μετρήσει αν πάνω στη πρίζα είμαι εντός ορίων. Δε μπορώ να σκέφτομαι τις...άλλες ιστορίες περί λάθους καταγραφής κλπ γιατί στο τέλος θα έρχεται τεχνικός μέχρι να βρεθεί το πρόβλημα (αν υπάρχει και στο νέο εξοπλισμό).
Το πρόβλημα μπορεί να είναι θέμα καλωδίου όπως λες όμως μπορεί να είναι και θεμα ρούτερ γιατί το συγκεκριμένο έχει πολλές μεταπτώσεις στη ταχύτητα όπως ανέφερα.
Επίσης, η καμπίνα μου δεν υποστηρίζει 35b προφίλ παρά μόνο 17α στο οποίο και παίζω τώρα.

Ότι και να γίνει, αν κλειδώνω χαμηλά, στους αναλυτές είμαι εντός ορίων και από τη πλευρά του ΟΤΕ δε γίνεται κάτι (εφόσον εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα) οι επιλογές είναι λίγες.

Ο λόγος που ζήτησα να μου στέιλουν το ZTE 267A είναι γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι κλειδώνει καλύτερα σε καμπίνες ΟΤΕ, δε ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο αυτό ισχύει.

----------


## stefkon

> Ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι κλείδωσε εκεί και *ήταν κλειδωμένο για περισσότερο από 15 λεπτά*. Προφανώς και δε μπορώ να είμαι πάνω από τον αναλυτή ή να του ζητάω να μου το δείξει. Να με κοροιδεύει για να κλείσει τη βλάβη και να τη βγάλουν με ένα άλλο ρουτερ...χλωμό, δεδομένου ότι σε περίπτωση που πάλι κλειδώνω χαμηλά θα ξανάρθει τεχνικός κ.ο.κ. Γιατί δε μέτρησε στο Χ/Κ; Αυτό δε μπορώ να το ξέρω, όμως είναι λογικό να μη μετρήσει αν πάνω στη πρίζα είμαι εντός ορίων. Δε μπορώ να σκέφτομαι τις...άλλες ιστορίες περί λάθους καταγραφής κλπ γιατί στο τέλος θα έρχεται τεχνικός μέχρι να βρεθεί το πρόβλημα (αν υπάρχει και στο νέο εξοπλισμό).
> Το πρόβλημα μπορεί να είναι θέμα καλωδίου όπως λες *όμως μπορεί να είναι και θεμα ρούτερ γιατί το συγκεκριμένο έχει πολλές μεταπτώσεις στη ταχύτητα όπως ανέφερα.*
> Επίσης, η καμπίνα μου δεν υποστηρίζει 35b προφίλ παρά μόνο 17α στο οποίο και παίζω τώρα.
> 
> Ότι και να γίνει, αν κλειδώνω χαμηλά, στους αναλυτές είμαι εντός ορίων και από τη πλευρά του ΟΤΕ δε γίνεται κάτι (εφόσον εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα) οι επιλογές είναι λίγες.
> 
> Ο λόγος που ζήτησα να μου στέιλουν το ZTE 267A είναι γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι κλειδώνει καλύτερα σε καμπίνες ΟΤΕ, δε ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο αυτό ισχύει.


1. Αν ήταν κλειδωμένο για περισσότερο από 15 λεπτά, ο μόνος λόγος που δεν δείχνει και σε εσένα 85MBps είναι το καλώδιο που συνδέεις την πρίζα με τον ρούτερ.
*Άλλαξε το*, έχουν στην συσκευασία τους οι ρούτερ καλώδιο τηλεφώνου, *και μετά δοκίμασε πάλι και με τα 2 ρούτερ.*
    Κοίτα να κάνει καλή επαφή στα βύσματα.
2. Δοκίμασες με το Speedport Entry 2i (του ΟΤΕ) και σου έβγαλε τα ίδια περίπου, οπότε ΔΕΝ είναι θέμα ρούτερ.   :Wink: 
   Γι΄αυτό σου είπα να δοκιμάσεις και με αυτό.

----------


## ki8aras

Καλημέρα,
θα κάνω τις δοκιμές και θα επανέλθω. Πραγματικά εχω μπερδευτεί με την όλη ιστορία
UPDATE: Τις έκανα με το Speedport, συγχρονιζει χαμηλότερα και το Attainable σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι χαμηλότερο από το actual rate.
Μπερδέυτηκα!

----------


## Iris07

Σε πολυκατοικία μένεις ?
Εάν ναι.. μπορείς να ρωτήσεις κάποιον άλλο τι ταχύτητες πιάνει ?

Έχω δει με προσωπική εμπερία προβληματικό καλώδιο που ερχόταν σε κτήριο..
κάθε ζεύγος να δίνει και τα δικά του χαρακτηριστικά..

Και ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή έχει περιορισμένες επιλογές μερικές φορές..

----------


## ki8aras

Σε διπλοκατοικία. Οι υπόλοιπο ένοικοι είναι μεγάλοι σε ηλικία και δεν ασχολούνται.
Δοκίμασα και το εξής. Να αλλάξω πολικότητα στη πρίζα (αφού την καθάρισα και ξαναεβαλα τα καλώδια). Στιγμιαία το attainable επιασε 100. Μετά έκανε επανεκκίνηση το ρουτερ και δε κατάφερε να ξανασυνδεθεί, παρά μόνο ύστερα από μισή ώρα (το εβλεπα ότι προσπαθούσε επανειλλημένα) και αυτό με ταχύτητα κλειδώματος τα 60. Ξαναγύρισα τη πολικότητα όπως ήταν πριν αφού τελικά δε παίζει ρόλο. Το πριζάκι μου είναι "παλιού τύπου" με ραζίμ, αλλά καινούριο. Σίγουρα η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού θα παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αλλά ο τεχνικός κλείδωσε με τον αναλυτή 85 και εγώ ούτε στο attainable μπορώ να τα δω, με κανένα από τα ρούτερ που έχω διαθέσιμα και χρησιμοποιώντας πολλά διαφορετικά τηλεφωνικά καλώδια. 
Να πω πως με το H300s όταν βλέπω τα 85Mbit, η ταχύτητα αυτή επιτυγχάνεται και με τις δύο πολικότητες όμως εφόσον έχω "πειράξει" το πριζάκι (επανασύνδεση του ραζιμ). Κλείδωνει εκεί, η ταχύτητα πέφτει μέχρι τα 40Mbit μέσα σε δύο λεπτά και έπειτα επανεκκινεί μόνο του αργόντας πάρα πολύ να συγχρονίσει την επόμενη φόρα, όπου και συγχρονίζει στα 40Mbit).

Ελπίζω αν μου στείλουν το H267A να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση αλλιώς πάλι τεχνικός κ.ο.κ.

Επίσης σε εμένα απ ότι έμαθα δεν έγινε αλλαγή ζεύγους αλλά εκ νέου μικτονόμηση στη καμπίνα. Απ όσο γνωρίζω πρέπει να δοκιμαστούν όλα τα διαθέσιμα ζεύγη (μέχρι 3 βασικά) ώστε να καταλήξουν στο καλύτερο διαθέσιμο.

----------


## aitos

παιδες παρομοια προβληματα ειχα με την 200 αρα και μετα απο τριμηνη  ταλαιπωρια και προσπαθειες των τεχνικων καταληξαμε στην επισημη αποφαση οτι ειναι παλιο το δικτυο ( πολυκατοικια 72 αμπελοκηποι ). και ειμαι με 50 αρα γραμη σταθεροτατη δυο μηνες τωρα .επει δη με τρωει η παραπανω ταχυστητα ρωτησα τηλεφ τους τεχνικους να βαλουμε 100 αρα , βασει καποιων βελτιωσεων που ειπαν οτι εγινανα στη περιοχη μου και αφου σβησαμε και αναψαμε το ρουτερ μου ειπε οτι πιανω μεχρι 230 ...υπ οψιν το καφαο ειναι εξω απο την διπλανη πολυκατοικια και εγω μενω στο 5ο ορφο

τι λετε ? να δοκιμασω την αλαγη η θα μπλεξω παλι και θα με βριζουν ολοι μεσ στο σπιτι που δεν θα χουμε γραμη και τηλεφωνο για ποσο καιρο παλι ??  :Smile:

----------


## stefkon

> παιδες παρομοια προβληματα ειχα με την 200 αρα και μετα απο τριμηνη  ταλαιπωρια και προσπαθειες των τεχνικων καταληξαμε στην επισημη αποφαση οτι ειναι παλιο το δικτυο ( πολυκατοικια 72 αμπελοκηποι ). και ειμαι με 50 αρα γραμη σταθεροτατη δυο μηνες τωρα .επει δη με τρωει η παραπανω ταχυστητα ρωτησα τηλεφ τους τεχνικους να βαλουμε 100 αρα , βασει καποιων βελτιωσεων που ειπαν οτι εγινανα στη περιοχη μου και αφου σβησαμε και αναψαμε το ρουτερ μου ειπε οτι πιανω μεχρι 230 ...υπ οψιν το καφαο ειναι εξω απο την διπλανη πολυκατοικια και εγω μενω στο 5ο ορφο
> 
> τι λετε ? να δοκιμασω την αλαγη η θα μπλεξω παλι και θα με βριζουν ολοι μεσ στο σπιτι που δεν θα χουμε γραμη και τηλεφωνο για ποσο καιρο παλι ??


Ρώτησε στο μαντείο των Δελφών.  :Whistle: 
Θα σου πουν "σίγουρα" αποτελέσματα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Τώρα αν ρωτάς να μαντέψουμε και χωρίς να κάνεις τον κόπο *να βάλεις τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου* για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα, ζητάς πάρα πολλά.  :Wink: 

*Spoiler:*




			Σεβάσου και τους άλλους, *φτιάξε λίγο και την ορθογραφία σου*, βγάζει μάτια.   :Mad:

----------


## prionia

Τελικα αυτο εδω το τσεκαρουμε?Εκανα μια δοκιμη χωρις να ειναι τσεκαρισμενο και είδα λιγο παραπανω συγχρονισμό...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Kaλησπέρα,   με την 100άρα Vodafone στο H267A.  
>   Ποιος είναι ο ταχύτερος τρόπος στιγμιαίας αποσύνδεσης/σύνδεσης  (για να αλλάζω την  ip) ?
>    Με το παλιό ΖΧΗΝ 108Ν θυμάμαι ήταν πολύ απλό απο το υπομενού του  Administration > είχε μια επιλογή που δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πως λέγονταν και γίνονταν στιγμιαία.   
> Εδώ στο Η267Α  βλέπω μόνο το System managment > Reboot ,  αλλά το reboot κάνει 2 ολόκληρα λεπτά να ξαναπάρει κανονικά μπρος το ρουτερ...





> Δεν την έχει το συγκεκριμένο όπως και τα περισσότερα που κυκλοφορούν. Αυτό έχει να κάνει με το τι δυνατότητες έχει εστο firmware από τον κατασκευαστή.
> Δοκίμασε να βγάλεις μόνο το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο από την είσοδο DSL, οπότε λογικά θα πρέπει απλά να κάνει επανασύνδεση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι λογικό. Άλλα 2 Router άλλων μοντέλων να δοκιμάσεις, θα δεις διαφορετικές ενδείξεις. Κάθε συσκευή αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής και επιδρά με άλλον τρόπο στον συγχρονισμό.
> 
> Το βασικό είναι να πάρεις μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή της οικοδομής και να την συγκρίνεις με αυτή που έχεις στην πρίζα του σπιτιού. Αυτό θα σου δείξει αν το πρόβλημα είναι εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό.


Απορία... 
Αν παίξεις π.χ με τα προφίλ στο modulation και πατήσεις apply Η αν κάνεις ότι αλλάζεις κάτι στο wan, δε θα κάνει επανασυγχρονισμό Η αλλαγή ip; 
Aυτό αν είσαι κάπου μακριά Η βαριέσαι να σηκωθείς να βγάλεις το καλώδιο.. 
Η απλά μπορείς να κάνεις κ ρεσταρτ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dsinc

Γεια σας, πρωτη μερα με το ρουτερ και το σκαλιζω, εχω κανει ολα που ηθελα εκτως απο να αλλαξω dns, εβαλα primary και secondary dns στο dhcp server αλλα δεν εκανε κατι. Εχει και μια καρτελα που λεει dns πιο κατω αλλα δε μπορω να το αλλαξω απο εκει τα πεδια ειναι μπλοκαρισμενα.

Νταξει το βρηκα σημερα, ηθελε rout και αλλαγη σε dhcp, dns kai disable ipv6.

----------


## jkoukos

> Aυτό αν είσαι κάπου μακριά Η βαριέσαι να σηκωθείς να βγάλεις το καλώδιο..
> Η απλά μπορείς να κάνεις κ ρεσταρτ...


Τέτοια πράγματα δεν τα κάνω από μακρυά. Φαντάσου να να μην συγχρονίζει διότι κάτι δεν του άρεσε με την αλλαγή του modulation. Μετά πως θα συνδεθείς πάλι εκ του μακρόθεν;

----------


## kosath

> Τέτοια πράγματα δεν τα κάνω από μακρυά. Φαντάσου να να μην συγχρονίζει διότι κάτι δεν του άρεσε με την αλλαγή του modulation. Μετά πως θα συνδεθείς πάλι εκ του μακρόθεν;


Νομίζω ότι ένα σκέτο save χωρίς αλλαγές κάνει reconnect...

----------


## yiannakos

> Απορία... 
> Αν παίξεις π.χ με τα προφίλ στο modulation και πατήσεις apply Η αν κάνεις ότι αλλάζεις κάτι στο wan, δε θα κάνει επανασυγχρονισμό Η αλλαγή ip; 
> Aυτό αν είσαι κάπου μακριά Η βαριέσαι να σηκωθείς να βγάλεις το καλώδιο.. 
> Η απλά μπορείς να κάνεις κ ρεσταρτ...


Που είναι η επιλογή Modulation στο μενου του interface του, για να το δοκιμάσω?  

Πάντως απο το WAN>DSL Connection>HSlv που έχει τα προφίλ, παταω apply και δεν αλλάζει η ip.

Eπίσης, το ζητούμενο μου δεν είναι το αν είμαι μακρυά ή να βγάλω καλώδια.  Θέλω να αλλάζω την ip κατα το δοκούν, και πάντως πολλές φορές και χωρίς ολόκληρο reboot,  οπότε το πείραγμα καλωδίων δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό στην περίπτωση μου...

Στο ZTE H108N ήταν πολύ απλό ,  είχε επιλογή  Αdministration>Diagnosis> PPPoE  και IP Diagnosis  και έκανε την αλλαγή ip σε 3 sec !





> Νομίζω ότι ένα σκέτο save χωρίς αλλαγές κάνει reconnect...


Μπορείς να γράψεις που υπάρχει αυτή η επιλογή?

----------


## villager

Δεν έχει τέτοια επιλογή, για να κάνει save και reconnect wan πρέπει κάτι να αλλάξεις και apply μετά. Εγώ πρόσθετο ένα ψηφίο στον κωδικό πχ guest1

----------


## yiannakos

> Δεν έχει τέτοια επιλογή, για να κάνει save και reconnect wan πρέπει κάτι να αλλάξεις και apply μετά. Εγώ πρόσθετο ένα ψηφίο στον κωδικό πχ guest1


Δηλαδή αλλάζεις το username και γίνεται    guest1@adsl.gr  .  Δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα αυτο στη σύνδεση του ρουτερ στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο?  Κι επίσης πως ξανακάνεις login?
Όσο για την αλλαγή ip πράγματι δουλεύει η πατέντα σου, αλλά το φοβήθηκα και ξανα άλλαξα το username.

----------


## gamsgr

> Δηλαδή αλλάζεις το username και γίνεται    guest1@adsl.gr  .  Δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα αυτο στη σύνδεση του ρουτερ στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο?  Κι επίσης πως ξανακάνεις login?
> Όσο για την αλλαγή ip πράγματι δουλεύει η πατέντα σου, αλλά το φοβήθηκα και ξανα άλλαξα το username.



Καλησπέρα. Συνήθως το dslam δίνει και πάλι πρόσβαση και απόδοση ip δε είναι σίγουρο πως θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα (τουλάχιστον με cpe παροχών, όταν είναι εμπορίου θέλει ρυθμίση)

----------


## jkoukos

Σε Vodafone δεν έχει σημασία τι βάζουμε στα αντίστοιχα πεδία για την σύνδεση. Αρκεί να μην είναι κενά, αλλά συνήθως δηλώνουμε τα γενικά της εταιρείας.

----------


## Takaros7

Παιδια καλησπερα εδω και καμια εβδομαδα εχω θεματα με αποσυνδεσεις σε 100αρα με αυτο το ρουτερ.Σε επικοινωνια με την τεχνικη υποστηριξη μου ειπαν πως αρκετοι εχουν θεματα με το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ(αργη φορτιση εφαρμογων και φωτογραφιων οπως και αρκετων αποσυνδεσεων) και οτι στελνουν σερκομ γιατι το ζτε εκανε αναβαθμιση λογισκικου και καποιες γραμμες δεν την σηκωνουν.Ισχυει οι παπατζες;

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα..
Λοιπόν σήμερα είχα μία τέτοια φάση..
και μπαίνοντας στο ρούτερ είδα ότι είχε πάρει την έκδοση VDFT21 από VDFT20..
Του έκανα ένα Restart και είχα πάλι τα ίδια..

Πάντως σήμερα έπαιξε και μία φάση σε κάποιον άλλον με Cosmote εδώ δίπλα..
οπότε ίσως ήταν κάποιο γενικό πρόβλημα στην καμπίνα της Wind που υπάρχει..  :Thinking: 

(ενώ συνεχίζονται και τα έργα σε άλλες νέες καμπίνες εδώ κοντά,
και πέρασμα οπτικών ινών με την Ζεύξις..)
Γενικά το δίκτυο στην περιοχή μου είναι ακόμη σε εξέλιξη..

- Μπας και παίζει και η Cosmote με αναβαθμίσεις ?  :Razz: 

Στην υποστήριξη μου είπαν να αλλάξω καλώδιο και να του κάνω reset..
και εάν δεν έστρωνε θα έστελναν τεχνικό..

Πάνω που ήμουν έτοιμος να το ψάξω είδα ότι έστρωσε όμως..
Μέχρι τώρα πάει καλά.. θα το παρακολουθώ..  :Thinking: 

Είμαι με 50άρα..

----------


## ki8aras

Καλημέρα, για ποιο λόγο σου γίνονται αποσυνδέσεις; Πέφτει το SNR, ανεβαίνουν τα CRC errors; Το χεις παρατηρήσει αυτό;

----------


## nyannaco

Εγώ πάντως με 50άρα, η μόνη διαφορά που είδα μετά την αναβάθμιση σε V1.0.2_VDFT21 είναι ότι σταθεροποιήθηκε η ένδειξη των FEC Errors (down) ενώ πριν έδειχνε ό,τι να'ναι, και άλλαζε με κάθε refresh.

----------


## ki8aras

Το ίδιο είδα και γω. Παλιότερα άλλαζε όπως λες με κάθε refresh και μάλιστα εφτανε σε εξωφρενικά νούμερα, χωρίς βέβαια να επηρεάζεται η σταθερότητα της γραμμής. Παρατήρησες άλλες διαφορές;

----------


## nyannaco

> Παρατήρησες άλλες διαφορές;


Οχι, μόνο αυτό.

----------


## Iris07

Κοίταξα τα στατιστικά μου, δεν άλλαξε κάτι ιδιαίτερα εμένα με το νέο firmware..
Καλά δείχνει να πηγαίνει..

----------


## ki8aras

Έχεις ελάχιστα FEC errors! Πάει πολύ καλά

----------


## polgr

Καλησπέρα, 

δοκιμάζω το "2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5" σαν κωδικό στο Τ21 fw αλλά δεν λειτουργεί σε εμένα και δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον admin κωδικό (τον έχω αλλάξει). Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη επιλογή για root, πριν χρειαστεί να κάνω reset?

----------


## galotzas

> Καλησπέρα, 
> 
> δοκιμάζω το "2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5" σαν κωδικό στο Τ21 fw αλλά δεν λειτουργεί σε εμένα και δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον admin κωδικό (τον έχω αλλάξει). Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη επιλογή για root, πριν χρειαστεί να κάνω reset?


Αυτος ειναι ο κωδικος. Ισως να κανεις cp καποιο κενο και να στον βγαζει λαθος


```
2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5
```

----------


## jkoukos

Με το RouterPassView δοκίμασες να βρεις τον κωδικό;

----------


## polgr

> Αυτος ειναι ο κωδικος. Ισως να κανεις cp καποιο κενο και να στον βγαζει λαθος
> 
> 
> ```
> 2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5
> ```


Δυστυχώς δεν δουλεύει στο Τ21 της Vodafone με ή χωρίς κενά.





> Με το RouterPassView δοκίμασες να βρεις τον κωδικό;


Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να κάνω log in στο router άρα δεν μπορώ να πάρω το config.bin απο το νεο firmware.

----------


## nyannaco

> Δυστυχώς δεν δουλεύει στο Τ21 της Vodafone με ή χωρίς κενά.


Εμένα μια χαρά μου δουλεύει, και στο V1.0.2_VDFT21

----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπέρα, 
> 
> δοκιμάζω το "2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5" σαν κωδικό στο Τ21 fw αλλά δεν λειτουργεί σε εμένα και δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον admin κωδικό (τον έχω αλλάξει). Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη επιλογή για root, πριν χρειαστεί να κάνω reset?


Αν είναι συνδεμένο σε vodafone μπορείς να του καλέσεις να σου αλλάξουν κωδικό στον χρήστη Που έχεις εσύ

----------


## polgr

Μάλλον αυτό θα κάνω γιατί βαριέμαι να μπω στην διαδικασία reset και ξανά setup. Το παραπάνω root δε δουλεύει με τίποτα πάντως στο  21, χωρίς να το έχω πειράξει σίγουρα.

EDIT: είμαι OneNet με firmware  ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDF*S*.1T21 οπότε είναι διαφορετικό το root μάλλον.

----------


## nettraptorr

Vodafone
Kai
V1.0.2_VDFT21

Από τότε που έγινε update , σε κάποιες εφαρμογές android πουτ θέλουν login κλπ ,υπάρχει θέμα.
Ακόμα και zip file από mail στο τηλέφωνο δεν ανοίγει. 

Αλλάζοντας σε data στο τηλέφωνο όλα οκ
Αλλάζοντας σε άλλο WiFi όλα οκ
Κατι συστημικό\ασφαλεια παίζει .
Έχω χαμηλώσει το firewall στο router.. τίποτα.
Έχω κάνει factory reset στο router.. τίποτα.
Συμβαίνει σε όλα τα android τηλέφωνα αυτό.
100% είναι στο router το πρόβλημα

----------


## alexisnik199111

ειναι σκετη απελπισια πλεον η κατασταση με το που συνδεθουν 4+ συσυκευες αρχιζει να κολλαει ασχημα ειδικα το WIFI και παιρνει μαζι του και το ethernet αναγκαζεσαι δλδ να κανεις ρεσταρτ. αδυναμη cpu ή ενα τσιπακι για ολες τις λειτουργιες.παλι καλα που εινα πλεον EOL οποτε οπου ναναι θα γινει αντικατασταση.

----------


## ethnik471

> ειναι σκετη απελπισια πλεον η κατασταση με το που συνδεθουν 4+ συσυκευες αρχιζει να κολλαει ασχημα ειδικα το WIFI και παιρνει μαζι του και το ethernet αναγκαζεσαι δλδ να κανεις ρεσταρτ. αδυναμη cpu ή ενα τσιπακι για ολες τις λειτουργιες.παλι καλα που εινα πλεον EOL οποτε οπου ναναι θα γινει αντικατασταση.



Μακάρι να γίνει αντικατάσταση γιατί κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο φαντάζομαι σε συνδιασμό με κακό software.Αθλιο ρούτερ. Αλλά που το βασιζεις αυτό ; Τι είναι EOL ;

----------


## stefkon

> ειναι σκετη απελπισια πλεον η κατασταση με το που συνδεθουν 4+ συσυκευες αρχιζει να κολλαει ασχημα ειδικα το WIFI και παιρνει μαζι του και το ethernet αναγκαζεσαι δλδ να κανεις ρεσταρτ. αδυναμη cpu ή ενα τσιπακι για ολες τις λειτουργιες.*παλι καλα που εινα πλεον EOL οποτε οπου ναναι θα γινει αντικατασταση.*


Γιατί είναι με χρησιδάνειο για να κάνουν αντικατάσταση ;

----------


## nyannaco

> Τι είναι EOL ;


End Of Life, παύει η παραγωγή από τον κατασκευαστή.

----------


## alexisnik199111

κοιταξτε πιο πισω καποιος ποσταρε λινκ  οτι το συγκεκριμενο φθανει EOL απο την zte τελος του χρονου.

----------


## ethnik471

> End Of Life, παύει η παραγωγή από τον κατασκευαστή.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

- - - Updated - - -




> κοιταξτε πιο πισω καποιος ποσταρε λινκ  οτι το συγκεκριμενο φθανει EOL απο την zte τελος του χρονου.


Άρα το 2023 η αντικατάσταση...ως τότε πολύυυυς καιρός..

----------


## alexisnik199111

εχει παρατηρησει καποιος αλλος αυτο το διαστημα ξαφνικη αυξηση των λαθων και αυξομείωση των στατιστικών της γταμμης? προσπαθω να καταλαβω εαν φταιει η γραμμη μου η αυτο το σαπιο cpe

----------


## paanos

> Κατι συστημικό\ασφαλεια παίζει .
> Έχω χαμηλώσει το firewall στο router.. τίποτα.
> Έχω κάνει factory reset στο router.. τίποτα.
> Συμβαίνει σε όλα τα android τηλέφωνα αυτό.
> 100% είναι στο router το πρόβλημα


Έχεις ενεργό SecureNet στη γραμμή; Μπες στο securenet.vodafone.com με τα στοιχεία του My Vodafone και δοκίμασε να το απενεργοποιήσεις. 




> Άρα το 2023 η αντικατάσταση...ως τότε πολύυυυς καιρός..


Ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορείς να τους καλέσεις και να τους ζητήσεις νέο.

----------


## ethnik471

> Έχεις ενεργό SecureNet στη γραμμή; Μπες στο securenet.vodafone.com με τα στοιχεία του My Vodafone και δοκίμασε να το απενεργοποιήσεις. 
> 
> 
> Ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορείς να τους καλέσεις και να τους ζητήσεις νέο.


Όταν λες νέο, εννοείς νέο μοντέλο (διαφορετικό) ή νεα συσκευή αλλα το ίδιο ρούτερ ?

----------


## darkrangergr

καλησπέρα μόλις μου ήρθε νέο ρουτερ αλλαγή από h300s. στο Speedtest πιάνω 13 ms αλλά παίζοντας παιχνίδια πιάνω 50ms πάνω  από  το φυσιολογικό. ποια ρύθμιση να πειράξω στο ρουτερ?

traceroute to www.google.com (142.250.187.164), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets[IPV4-UDP]
 1  62.38.0.170 (62.38.0.170)  12.662 ms  12.560 ms  15.238 ms
 2  62.38.99.89 (62.38.99.89)  13.935 ms 62.38.99.93 (62.38.99.93)  13.354 ms 62.38.99.89 (62.38.99.89)  20.810 ms
 3  62.38.96.150 (62.38.96.150)  18.258 ms  19.126 ms  12.651 ms
 4  195.89.103.69 (195.89.103.69)  13.489 ms  13.412 ms  12.888 ms
 5  195.2.27.9 (195.2.27.9)  79.692 ms  94.930 ms  82.769 ms
 6  72.14.208.246 (72.14.208.246)  87.134 ms 72.14.218.54 (72.14.218.54)  82.152 ms  83.799 ms
 7   *  *  *
 8  142.251.227.252 (142.251.227.252)  83.282 ms 209.85.246.70 (209.85.246.70)  86.494 ms 216.239.49.216 (216.239.49.216)  82.549 ms
 9  209.85.243.245 (209.85.243.245)  82.358 ms  83.308 ms  82.313 ms
10  142.250.187.164 (142.250.187.164)  84.694 ms   84.250 ms   87.232 ms

----------


## Iris07

> εχει παρατηρησει καποιος αλλος αυτο το διαστημα ξαφνικη αυξηση των λαθων και αυξομείωση των στατιστικών της γταμμης? προσπαθω να καταλαβω εαν φταιει η γραμμη μου η αυτο το σαπιο cpe





> Κοίταξα τα στατιστικά μου, δεν άλλαξε κάτι ιδιαίτερα εμένα με το νέο firmware..
> Καλά δείχνει να πηγαίνει..


Μετά από 10 μέρες που του είχα κάνει ένα restart, (επάνω)
κάτι λίγα FEC μόνο.. 18/536

Στατιστικά τα ίδια ακριβώς.

Hardware Version V1.0.2
Boot Version V.1.0.2
Software V.1.0.2_VDF21

----------


## ethnik471

> καλησπέρα μόλις μου ήρθε νέο ρουτερ αλλαγή από h300s. στο Speedtest πιάνω 13 ms αλλά παίζοντας παιχνίδια πιάνω 50ms πάνω  από  το φυσιολογικό. ποια ρύθμιση να πειράξω στο ρουτερ?
> 
> traceroute to www.google.com (142.250.187.164), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets[IPV4-UDP]
>  1  62.38.0.170 (62.38.0.170)  12.662 ms  12.560 ms  15.238 ms
>  2  62.38.99.89 (62.38.99.89)  13.935 ms 62.38.99.93 (62.38.99.93)  13.354 ms 62.38.99.89 (62.38.99.89)  20.810 ms
>  3  62.38.96.150 (62.38.96.150)  18.258 ms  19.126 ms  12.651 ms
>  4  195.89.103.69 (195.89.103.69)  13.489 ms  13.412 ms  12.888 ms
>  5  195.2.27.9 (195.2.27.9)  79.692 ms  94.930 ms  82.769 ms
>  6  72.14.208.246 (72.14.208.246)  87.134 ms 72.14.218.54 (72.14.218.54)  82.152 ms  83.799 ms
> ...


Ομοιοπαθης με την άθλια δρομολόγηση της Vodafone. Δεν φταίει καμία ρύθμιση, ούτε το ρούτερ. Φταίει η vodafone και ειδικά αν παίρνεις από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ , παίρνει την γραμμή σου μέσα και από τα δικά της συστήματα και έτσι αυξάνεται το ping...
Επιπλέον αρνούνται να σε βάλουν σε fast path ενώ είναι κανονικά εφικτό. Λογικά είσαι και σε interleaved

Εγώ με cosmote έπιανα σε ευρωπαϊκούς σερβερς 45ms, τώρα με voda στους ίδιους πιάνω 80+

----------


## darkrangergr

πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου το εφτιαξαν σε 1 λεπτο.

----------


## paanos

> Όταν λες νέο, εννοείς νέο μοντέλο (διαφορετικό) ή νεα συσκευή αλλα το ίδιο ρούτερ ?


Μάλλον άλλο μοντέλο. Τζακποτ είναι τι θα στείλουν στις 50αρες…

----------


## ethnik471

> πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου το εφτιαξαν σε 1 λεπτο.


Τι εννοείς το έφτιαξαν ; Ποιο ήταν το πρόβλημα ακριβώς ;
Τι ping έχεις τώρα σε ευρωπαϊκούς σερβερς και σε ποια παιχνίδια ; Για δώσε ένα tracert πάλι και ένα screen το interface του ρούτερ να δούμε stats

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάλλον άλλο μοντέλο. Τζακποτ είναι τι θα στείλουν στις 50αρες…


Μα μόνο το συγκεκριμένο και το μαύρο δεν δίνει η voda ; Υπάρχει κάποιος που πήρε άλλο ;

----------


## darkrangergr

προφανως εφτιαξαν το pathing.οταν αλλαξα ρουτερ το ping σε καποια παιχνιδια απο 60 πηγε 110+ .μετα ετρεξα traceroute ειδα οτι απο το 5ο hop και μετα εχω ανεβασμενο ping.αλλαξα και dns  αλλα τιποτα. οποτε πηρα τηλεφωνο τους εξηγησα τι γινεται και μεσα σε ενα λεπτο εφτιαξε.

traceroute to www.google.com (142.250.187.132), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets[IPV4-UDP]
 1  62.38.0.170 (62.38.0.170)  14.363 ms  13.465 ms  13.502 ms
 2  62.38.99.93 (62.38.99.93)  14.423 ms  14.031 ms  14.871 ms
 3  62.38.96.150 (62.38.96.150)  14.064 ms  14.229 ms  14.922 ms
 4  195.89.103.69 (195.89.103.69)  15.048 ms  14.608 ms  13.959 ms
 5  195.2.27.9 (195.2.27.9)  29.714 ms  29.721 ms  30.892 ms
 6  72.14.208.246 (72.14.208.246)  30.065 ms  29.423 ms  30.365 ms
 7   *  *  *
 8  108.170.238.170 (108.170.238.170)  30.037 ms 142.251.227.250 (142.251.227.250)  30.210 ms 142.250.56.110 (142.250.56.110)  30.316 ms
 9  142.251.52.85 (142.251.52.85)  30.135 ms 142.251.52.87 (142.251.52.87)  30.030 ms  29.508 ms
10  142.250.187.132 (142.250.187.132)  30.373 ms   31.563 ms   29.298 ms 
Traceroute Complete.

----------


## paanos

> Μα μόνο το συγκεκριμένο και το μαύρο δεν δίνει η voda ; Υπάρχει κάποιος που πήρε άλλο ;


Κυρίως αυτά τα δυο. Πιο σπάνια δίνουν 267Ν που τους έμεινε από Cyta.

----------


## ethnik471

> προφανως εφτιαξαν το pathing.οταν αλλαξα ρουτερ το ping σε καποια παιχνιδια απο 60 πηγε 110+ .μετα ετρεξα traceroute ειδα οτι απο το 5ο hop και μετα εχω ανεβασμενο ping.αλλαξα και dns  αλλα τιποτα. οποτε πηρα τηλεφωνο τους εξηγησα τι γινεται και μεσα σε ενα λεπτο εφτιαξε.
> 
> traceroute to www.google.com (142.250.187.132), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets[IPV4-UDP]
>  1  62.38.0.170 (62.38.0.170)  14.363 ms  13.465 ms  13.502 ms
>  2  62.38.99.93 (62.38.99.93)  14.423 ms  14.031 ms  14.871 ms
>  3  62.38.96.150 (62.38.96.150)  14.064 ms  14.229 ms  14.922 ms
>  4  195.89.103.69 (195.89.103.69)  15.048 ms  14.608 ms  13.959 ms
>  5  195.2.27.9 (195.2.27.9)  29.714 ms  29.721 ms  30.892 ms
>  6  72.14.208.246 (72.14.208.246)  30.065 ms  29.423 ms  30.365 ms
> ...


Καμπίνα voda ή ote είσαι ; Και επίσης είσαι σε fast path ή interleaved? 
Σου είναι έυκολο να κάνεις ενα tracert και σε 1-2 ακομα σέρβερς ; Με ενδιαφέρει γιατί βλέπω το ping σου αρκετά χαμηλό...βέβαια ίσως έχει στοκ ή google dns και επειδή κανεις ping σε google... εγώ έχω dns cloudflare αλλα με ενδιαφέρει να δω....
Σε ΕΑ servers γερμανίας τι ping έχεις ;

- - - Updated - - -




> Κυρίως αυτά τα δυο. Πιο σπάνια δίνουν 267Ν που τους έμεινε από Cyta.


Άρα δεν έχει νοήμα να ζητήσω αντικατάσταση αφου ή θα μου δώσουν το ίδιο , ή το μάυρο που είναι κυριολεκτικά μαύρο χάλια και χειρότερο απο αυτό (δοκιμασμένο) ή το 267 που δεν το ξέρω αλλα για να είναι cyta....ωχ... 
Η μόνη σωτηρία είναι σοβαρό software για το δικό μας router ή αντιακτάσταση με καινούργιο - σοβαρό μοντέλο...αλλιώς αγορά του εμπορίου... :/

----------


## sakisvele

ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T21N1 
Υπαρχει ο κοδικος γιατι ενω εβαζα root / $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%! ΞΑφΝΙΚΑ  δεν μπορω να μπω...

- - - Updated - - -




> ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T21N1 
> Υπαρχει ο κοδικος γιατι ενω εβαζα root / $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%! ΞΑφΝΙΚΑ  δεν μπορω να μπω...


ουτε και με αυτο 2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5

----------


## NexTiN

> ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T21N1 
> Υπαρχει ο κοδικος γιατι ενω εβαζα root / $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%! ΞΑφΝΙΚΑ  δεν μπορω να μπω...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ουτε και με αυτο 2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5


Εχεις OneNet εξοπλισμο, δεν ισχυουν πλεον οι κωδικοι και δεν εχει βρεθει ακομη…

----------


## sakisvele

ευχαριστω τι τραβαμε με τους παλιανθρωπους εκει στη βρομαφον..
ουτε με admin admin δεν εχω προσβαση μην τυχον και μου κλεψουν την εταιρια ....χαχαχαχαχα
Απο cyta με 2 αριθμους ειμαι και εχω γινει ΕΤΑΙΡΟΣ ΕΓΩ..

----------


## NexTiN

> ευχαριστω τι τραβαμε με τους παλιανθρωπους εκει στη βρομαφον..
> ουτε με admin admin δεν εχω προσβαση μην τυχον και μου κλεψουν την εταιρια ....χαχαχαχαχα
> Απο cyta με 2 αριθμους ειμαι και εχω γινει ΕΤΑΙΡΟΣ ΕΓΩ..


Δοκιμασε admin για user και το Serial Number του εξοπλισμου για pass. Ειχε κανει μλκια η ΖΤΕ σε καποιες παρτιδες…

----------


## sakisvele

σωστοςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς με βαζει να κανω καινουργιο πασο

----------


## George98

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση, την έχω ξανα κάνει απλά δεν πήρα κάποια απάντηση. 
Όταν ήμουν στην Cosmote έπιανα (μέσω του speedtest) 110mbps και ping 6,7 ms, ήμουν σε interleaved και προφιλ 35b
Με το που άλλαξα σε vodafone με αυτό το rooter είμαι σε fastpath (είναι ενεργό το G.INP) και έχω 5ms αλλά συγχρονίζω στα 89-90mbps και έχω προφίλ 17a

Ξέρω ότι με fastpath μειώνεται η ταχύτητα και ότι με interleaved αυξάνεται το ping αλλά έχεις καλύτερο συγρονισμό. 
Διάβασα εδώ πιο πάνω όμως ότι με interleaved και G.INP (που φαντάζομαι αυτά θα είχα στην Cosmote) έχω και χαμηλά ms. Ισχύει αυτό? Αξίζει λέτε να το δοκιμάσω? Ένα θέμα που είχε με το upload όσο είχες G.INP και interleaved λύθηκε  ?

----------


## gamsgr

> Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση, την έχω ξανα κάνει απλά δεν πήρα κάποια απάντηση. 
> Όταν ήμουν στην Cosmote έπιανα (μέσω του speedtest) 110mbps και ping 6,7 ms, ήμουν σε interleaved και προφιλ 35b
> Με το που άλλαξα σε vodafone με αυτό το rooter είμαι σε fastpath (είναι ενεργό το G.INP) και έχω 5ms αλλά συγχρονίζω στα 89-90mbps και έχω προφίλ 17a
> 
> Ξέρω ότι με fastpath μειώνεται η ταχύτητα και ότι με interleaved αυξάνεται το ping αλλά έχεις καλύτερο συγρονισμό. 
> Διάβασα εδώ πιο πάνω όμως ότι με interleaved και G.INP (που φαντάζομαι αυτά θα είχα στην Cosmote) έχω και χαμηλά ms. Ισχύει αυτό? Αξίζει λέτε να το δοκιμάσω? Ένα θέμα που είχε με το upload όσο είχες G.INP και interleaved λύθηκε  ?


Δυστυχώς δεν βάζουν άλλοι πάροχοι 35b για συνδέσεις fttc vdsl 10p. Όποτε δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι πιθανόν να ανέβει η ταχύτητα με το interleaved αλλά σίγουρα φταίει και το προφίλ.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Το ΖΤΕ δεν υποστηριζει 35b. Αν βαλεις αλλο ρουτερ με 35B θα συγχρονισει με αυτο το profile

----------


## George98

Τέλεια σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## gamsgr

> Το ΖΤΕ δεν υποστηριζει 35b. Αν βαλεις αλλο ρουτερ με 35B θα συγχρονισει με αυτο το profile


Το 288 a υποστηρίζει 35b αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι μόνο θέμα modem αλλά και ενεργοποίησης profile από το πάροχο . Έχει έξτρα χρέωση για τους παρόχους και θεωρείται 200/20mbps.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τέλεια σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις


Να σαι καλά

----------


## alexisnik199111

τι ειναι καλυτερο για το τοπικο dhcp στο wifi /ethernet? custom ή infinity???

----------


## dimangelid

> τι ειναι καλυτερο για το τοπικο dhcp στο wifi /ethernet? custom ή infinity???


Custom. Με το infinity αν μπαίνουν/βγαίνουν πολλές διαφορετικές συσκευές στο δίκτυό σου, μπορεί κάποια στιγμή ο dhcp να ξεμείνει από ip.

Καλό είναι να το βάλεις κάτω από 86400 δευτερόλεπτα (24 ώρες) που είναι τώρα. Πχ 12 ώρες είναι οκ. Αλλά και πάλι αν μπαινοβγαίνουν πολλές διαφορετικές συσκευές, ρίξτο και άλλο.

----------


## macro

Και αλλαξε και το primary dns=1.1.1.1

----------


## magos84

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά. 

υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος να έχει το firmware της vodafone? Το τσεχικό μου δημιουργεί κάποια conflict.

----------


## slalom

Δεν υπαρχει

----------


## alkis13

ισχυει οτι το h267a δεν υποστηριζει 35b? 
Αν ισχυει αυτο, καθως το h300 που δινει στις 100+ δεν λειτουργει, τοτε *η vodafone ειναι μονο εως 50mbps?* 

Just sayin

----------


## ThReSh

> ισχυει οτι το h267a δεν υποστηριζει 35b? 
> Αν ισχυει αυτο, καθως το h300 που δινει στις 100+ δεν λειτουργει, τοτε *η vodafone ειναι μονο εως 50mbps?* 
> 
> Just sayin


Όχι δεν υποστηρίζει.

Αναγκαστικά με το Η300s.

----------


## slalom

> ισχυει οτι το h267a δεν υποστηριζει 35b?


Ειναι μεχρι τα 100 (110)

----------


## Iris07

Πάει μέχρι ~140 Mbps με το 17a ..
Είναι η ρύθμιση που έχουν οι πάροχοι εδώ Ελλάδα.. (140/60)

To 17a υποστηρίζει συνολικά 200 Mbps σε D/L + U/L

----------


## George98

> Πάει μέχρι ~140 Mbps με το 17a ..
> Είναι η ρύθμιση που έχουν οι πάροχοι εδώ Ελλάδα.. (140/60)
> 
> To 17a υποστηρίζει συνολικά 200 Mbps σε D/L + U/L


Στην πράξη δεν ξέρω γιατί εμένα φτάνει μέχρι 90mpbs ενώ με την cosmote στο plus έφτανα 110. 
Βέβαια cosmote ήμουν interleaved με G.INP

----------


## Iris07

Όποιες διαφορές παίζουν σίγουρα κάποιο ρόλο..

Στην photo 1 είναι η γραμμή μας No.1 με 100άρα Cosmote όταν είχα ακόμη επάνω το SpeedPort entry.. (17a) (Attainable 142 Mbps)

Στην photo 2 είναι η γραμμή μας No.2 με 50άρα Vodafone με το ΖΤΕ.. (Attainable 129 Mbps)
(η οποία ok έχει κάπου 15 μέτρα μεγαλύτερο καλώδιο από το κουτί του OTE στον δρόμο)

----------


## alexisnik199111

εχει παρατηρησει κανεις περιεργες αυξομοιωσεις στο Noise Margin(Up/Down) ? νομιζω οτι με το νεο firmware κατι εχει bugαρει pali. ακυρο εκει που εχει υψηλες τιμες ξαναπεφτει και μετα παλι απο την αρχη

----------


## minas

> εχει παρατηρησει κανεις περιεργες αυξομοιωσεις στο Noise Margin(Up/Down) ? νομιζω οτι με το νεο firmware κατι εχει bugαρει pali. ακυρο εκει που εχει υψηλες τιμες ξαναπεφτει και μετα παλι απο την αρχη


Μήπως φταίει το Line Management της Vodafone;

----------


## AlexT544

Ξερετε πως ανοιγουμε το TELNET H TO SSH στο Η267Α??

----------


## ethnik471

Καλησπέρα. Υπάρχει τρόπος απο το LOG του συγκεκριμένου ρούτερ , να αναγνωρίσουμε εαν μια διακοπή της σύνδεσης που συμβαίνει , οφείλεται σε επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ( ανοιγμα - κλείσιμο με το κουμπί) ή τράβηγμα καλωδίου ή αν έχει έρθει απο τον πάροχο (πχ λογο θέματος  , καμπίνας κλτ) ;

----------


## gamsgr

> Καλησπέρα. Υπάρχει τρόπος απο το LOG του συγκεκριμένου ρούτερ , να αναγνωρίσουμε εαν μια διακοπή της σύνδεσης που συμβαίνει , οφείλεται σε επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ( ανοιγμα - κλείσιμο με το κουμπί) ή τράβηγμα καλωδίου ή αν έχει έρθει απο τον πάροχο (πχ λογο θέματος  , καμπίνας κλτ) ;


Καλησπέρα.
Συνήθως εμφανίζουν user request όταν είναι από το router ή από το χρήστη και αν είναι πάροχο έχει άλλες αιτιολογίες

----------


## ethnik471

DHCP request γενικά βλέπω, λες να είναι θέμα καμπίνας ? 
Αποσυνδέεται χωρίς να έχει λάθη και θεματα η γραμμή στα καλά καθούμενα και επειδή στο δωμάτιο που είναι το ρούτερ έχουν μάθει πως οταν δεν δουλεύει άψογα το wifi το κάνω επανεκκίνηση ( στο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ δεν δουλεύει σχεδόν ποτέ άψογα το wifi ) προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν είναι θέμα της γραμμής ή αν στα "κρυφά" τρώει επανεκκινήσεις ή κανένα βάλε - βγάλε το καλώδιο...

----------


## gamsgr

> DHCP request γενικά βλέπω, λες να είναι θέμα καμπίνας ? 
> Αποσυνδέεται χωρίς να έχει λάθη και θεματα η γραμμή στα καλά καθούμενα και επειδή στο δωμάτιο που είναι το ρούτερ έχουν μάθει πως οταν δεν δουλεύει άψογα το wifi το κάνω επανεκκίνηση ( στο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ δεν δουλεύει σχεδόν ποτέ άψογα το wifi ) προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν είναι θέμα της γραμμής ή αν στα "κρυφά" τρώει επανεκκινήσεις ή κανένα βάλε - βγάλε το καλώδιο...


Καλησπέρα μάλλον θέμα router θα έλεγα

----------


## ethnik471

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση !

----------


## alexisnik199111

εγω απο τοτε που ενεργοποιησα και το SOS στο Enhance Capability δεν μου εχει ξανακανει ποτε επανεκκίνηση  απο μονο του.

----------


## ethnik471

Κι εγώ ενεργοποιημένο το έχω απλώς γενικά δεν μου έκανε ποτέ επανεκκίνηση ούτε το ρούτερ ούτε η γραμμή... Θα το παρακολουθήσω...

----------


## gamsgr

> Κι εγώ ενεργοποιημένο το έχω απλώς γενικά δεν μου έκανε ποτέ επανεκκίνηση ούτε το ρούτερ ούτε η γραμμή... Θα το παρακολουθήσω...


Μήπως είναι επάνω σε πολυπριζο και είχες διακοπή ηλ. Ρεύματος και ξεκίνησε. Δοκίμασε και άλλη πρίζα . Επίσης δες και την ώρα της αποσύνδεσης ποιες ενδείξεις είναι. Καλό βράδυ

----------


## ethnik471

Θα το τσεκαρω και αυτό καλού κακού , ναι.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## xristos80

καλησπερα εχω βαλει 100 ταχυτητα πριν λιγο μπηκα στο router να δω την ταχυτητα μου εχω ειδα οτι εχει κανει επανακκινηση πριν 10 ωρες
το προβλημα ειναι οτι ανεβοκατεβαίνει η ταχυτητα καθε μερα. οταν κοιταω το router καθε ημερα για να δω τι συγχρωνισμο εχω βλεπω διαφορετικες
ταχυτητες

στατιστικα γραμμης 

 Link Status Up
Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 10999/109999 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 54798/128464 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 31/8.1 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 0/5.1 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) -1.6/11.7 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/8
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms
INP(Up/Down) 4/4 symbols
Profile 17a
Showtime Start 10 h 29 min 7 s
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/65099

----------


## Iris07

Αν και το Attainable Rate είναι υψηλό..
κάπου έχεις πρόβλημα..

Noise Margin(Up/Down) 31/8.1 dB
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/65099 

Κοιτάς για αρχή την καλωδίωση στο σπίτι σου, ή και το κτήριο σας μέχρι το κουτί του OTE..

Το ρούτερ το έχεις μόνο του στην κεντρική μπρίζα, χωρίς να πηγαίνουν διακλαδώσεις για τηλέφωνα σε άλλα δωμάτια από την μπρίζα ?

----------


## alkis13

> Αν και το Attainable Rate είναι υψηλό..
> κάπου έχεις πρόβλημα..
> 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 31/8.1 dB
> FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/65099 
> 
> Κοιτάς για αρχή την καλωδίωση στο σπίτι σου, ή και το κτήριο σας μέχρι το κουτί του OTE..
> 
> Το ρούτερ το έχεις μόνο του στην κεντρική μπρίζα, χωρίς να πηγαίνουν διακλαδώσεις για τηλέφωνα σε άλλα δωμάτια από την μπρίζα ?


Τα FEC δεν ειναι bug του router?

----------


## nyannaco

> Τα FEC δεν ειναι bug του router?


Με το τελευταίο firmware V1.0.2_VDFT21 έχει λυθεί αυτό.

----------


## alexisnik199111

τπτ δεν εχει λυθει μια χαρα μαζευει μεχρι τα 60xxx και ξαναμηδενιζει.

----------


## Iris07

Εμένα που είναι καλή η γραμμή δεν βγάζει πολλά FEC..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...70#post7246570

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή φαίνεται στο Noise Margin..

----------


## xristos80

καλησπερα γιατι το σπιτι μου ειναι απο το 1956 πηρα καινουργιο καλωδιο και μ3 για συνδεση το καλωδιο που ερχετε απο το καφαο του οτε ειναι σχεδον στην ταρατσα συνδεσα το καινουργιο καλωδιο με τα μ3 ομως παλι τα ιδια 

στατιστικα γραμμη
 Link Status Up
Modulation Type VDSL2_Vectoring
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 10999/90731 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 43650/109932 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 31.4/8.9 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 0/4.9 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) 7.9/12 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/8
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/0 ms
INP(Up/Down) 4/4 symbols
Profile 17a
Showtime Start 0 h 9 min 44 s
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 3/98

----------


## jim_p

Ξερει κανεις πως μπορει να συνδεθιε ενα τετοιο τηλεφωνο με rj45 πανω στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ? 
https://www.e-shop.gr/alcatel-tempor...e-p-PER.615824

Το ρουτερ δεν δινει τηλεφωνικο σημα απο τις phone υποδοχες του, γιαυτο το υπαρχον τηλεφωνο εινια συνδεμενο στο σπλιττερ κατευθειαν.

----------


## jkoukos

Σχεδόν σε κανένα  DSL Router δεν γίνεται αυτό και σίγουρα σε όλα των παρόχων. Ο λόγος ότι δεν έχουν SIP Server παρά μόνον SIP Client.
Εξαίρεση τα Fritz και ελάχιστα μοντέλα σε Asus και Draytek.

----------


## jim_p

Αρα καλυτερα να επιστραφει το τηλεφωνο και να αγοραστει κατι αλλο?

----------


## jkoukos

Σαν τι άλλο; Εξαρτάται τι θέλεις να κάνεις. IP τηλεφωνική συσκευή δεν παίζει.

----------


## jim_p

Η κοπελα που το αγορασε, προφανως χωρις να ξερει για τι προοριζεται ακριβως, ηθελε ενα τηλεφωνο με τηλεφωνητη και αναμονη.

----------


## mondeo

Ξέχνα το με το ΖΤΕ ΔΕΝ γίνεται.
Με Fritz σαφώς γίνεται, θέλει όμως εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις.
Επίσης το γεγονός ότι η τηλεφωνία είναι POTS, κάνει το θέμα ακόμα πιο περίπλοκο καθώς θέλει Fritz που να υποστηρίζει και PSTN είσοδο με Υ cable όπως το 7590.
ADSL είναι η σύνδεση;

----------


## jim_p

Ειμια κατα 99% σιγουρος οτι ναι εινια adsl.

----------


## mondeo

> Ειμια κατα 99% σιγουρος οτι ναι εινια adsl.


Λογικά ναι καθώς στο VDSL 99% η τηλεφωνία είναι voip.

----------


## jkoukos

> Η κοπελα που το αγορασε, προφανως χωρις να ξερει για τι προοριζεται ακριβως, ηθελε ενα τηλεφωνο με τηλεφωνητη και αναμονη.


Ας το αλλάξει με κάποιο απλό αναλογικό (ενσύρματο ή ασύρματο) με τηλεφωνητή.

----------


## Tsints

Καλησπέρα, μόλις αγόρασα ένα Fritz!Box 7530 γιατί έχω κουραστεί με τις αποσυνδέσεις και δεν μπορούν ούτε οι τεχνικοί να βρουν τι φταίει. Οπότε είπα να δοκιμάσω και με άλλο ρούτερ.
Ίντερνετ έχω κανονικά με το Fritz, δεν έχω καταφέρει όμως να βρω ακόμα τον κωδικό για voip από το ZTE για να δουλέψει το τηλέφωνο. Μπήκα με root αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω τρόπο να τραβήξω τον κωδικό. 
Έχει να προτείνει κανείς κάτι; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jkoukos

Σου απάντησα εδώ.

----------


## panagiotis1974

Kαλησπέρα .
για δειτε δω ,είναι σταθερό σε σχέση με το Η300.
Η γραμμή είναι ποροβληματική ; Είχα θέματα και τώρα μου το έφτιαξαν λένε.

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα.

Υπάρχει κάποιο προβληματάκι..
Noise Margin 10.3 και μαζεύει errors..

και η ταχύτητα σου στα 90 Mbps..
Πόσο έπιανες πριν ?

Το ρούτερ είναι μόνο του πάνω στην κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού..
χωρίς να υπάρχουν διακλαδώσεις προς άλλες πρίζες τηλεφώνου ?

Η καλωδίωση στο σπίτι είναι σε καλή κατάσταση ?

----------


## gamsgr

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο προβληματάκι..
> Noise Margin 10.3 και μαζεύει errors..
> 
> και η ταχύτητα σου στα 90 Mbps..
> Πόσο έπιανες πριν ?
> 
> Το ρούτερ είναι μόνο του πάνω στην κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού..
> ...


Καλησπέρα
Απλώς έχει fastpath και λογικά χρησιμοποιεί splitter. Γενικά όμως τα λάθη αρκετές φορές δεν αντικατοπτρίζουν τη πραγματικότητα. Το sync πέφτει λόγω crosstalk και επειδή μπήκε fastpath.

----------


## Iris07

Και το Noise Margin 10 ?

Το ρούτερ το βάζουμε απ' ευθείας πάνω στην πρίζα..

----------


## panagiotis1974

Δεν υπαρχει spliter , η καλωδίωση του σπιτιου δινει ότι δίνει και στην είσοδο , οι τεχνικοί τους το είπαν.
πριν τη φτιαξει ο οτε δεν πηγαινε πανω απο 45 και 6.
Τηλεφωνο 1 στο μοντεμ απανω , μπριζες δεν έχει άλλες το σπίτι και έχω βάλει καλής ποιότητας μπρίζα , όχι αυτή που μου έβαλαν οι τεχνικοί τους που ήταν του ενώς ευρώ.
Έφτασε σε αυτη την κατάσταση μετα απο δυο μήνες επισκέψεων και ταλαιπωριας μου χωρις ίντερνετ.

----------


## Iris07

Εντάξει εάν αυτό είναι ότι καλύτερο κάνανε..
Αρκεί να μην έχεις αποσυνδέσεις..

----------


## panagiotis1974

Απο χθες δεν έχει κάνει αποσύνδεση ,μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι.

----------


## panagiotis1974

Λοιπόν , δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις αλλά τώρα κλειδώνει στο 93000 με 95000 και στα speedtest παίρνω απο 55000 εως και 0.62 ναι καλά διαβάζετε!
Τα τεστ έχουν γίνει με steam download ,με speedtest.net και με χρηση τερματικου speedtest.
To περιεργο είναι οτι μετά το τηλεφώνημα απο τους "τεχνικούς" οτι αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη στον περιορισμό του download πάει τώρα και σε ταχύτητες που είχαμε το 2000 , αν αυτό δεν είναι retro τότε τι είναι retro? :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Κάτι περίεργο γίνεται..  :Thinking:

----------


## panagiotis1974

Όπως έχω γράψει σε άλλο πόστ (πιστευω στο σωστό νήμα αυτή τη φορά), οι τεχνικοί της βοντα λένε οτι δε βλέπουν κάτι λάθος.

----------


## kmpatra

Δοκίμασε απο το my vodafone απο την ιστοσελίδα (οχι την εφαρμογή) στο εκει speedtest να δεις τι βγάζει. Δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση να κανει νερα το speedtest.net στη μέτρηση.

----------


## panagiotis1974

Το ίδιο βγάζει.
Δοκιμάζω και με steam στο download , δεν ειναι πλασματικό το χάλι , αληθηνό είναι.

----------


## gamsgr

> Το ίδιο βγάζει.
> Δοκιμάζω και με steam στο download , δεν ειναι πλασματικό το χάλι , αληθηνό είναι.


Καλημέρα μίλησε μαζί τους υπάρχει το Net Neutrality όπου εφόσον είναι μη αποδεκτή ταχύτητα θα πρέπει να στέλνεις μετρήσεις μέσω Ethernet 3 φορές τουλάχιστον κάθε μέρα  για 3 ημέρες .

----------


## panagiotis1974

Έχω μιλήσει και πράγματι ασχολείται ένας συγκεκριμένος υπάλληλος εδώ και πολλές μέρες και με παίρνει τηλέφωνο και τεστάρουμε πράγματα για ώρες , άκρη δε βγαίνει.
Κοντέυουμε να γίνουμε φίλοι ,αλλά φίλους έχω , ίντερνετ δεν έχω.

----------


## gamsgr

> Τα ίδια κι εκεί


Αν είναι για 3 μέρες και 3 μετρήσεις καθημερινά ζήτησε να στείλουν τεχνικό

----------


## panagiotis1974

2 μήνες προσπαθούν κι έχει παρελάσει όλος ο στρατός των τεχνικών της βοντα.

----------


## gamsgr

> 2 μήνες προσπαθούν κι έχει παρελάσει όλος ο στρατός των τεχνικών της βοντα.


Καλά δεν έχουν πάει ποτέ στο ΑΚ;
Σου είπαν για καμιά κάθετη καλωδίωση;

----------


## alexisnik199111

περιγραφω κατι που συμβαινει πλεον με το νεο firmware (.21) μηπως και το εχει παρατηρησει κανεις αλλος

ειμαι με προφιλ fast/fast (τσεκαρισμενο) και στο router γραφει το γνωστο fast/interleave .αυτο που παρατηρησα πλεον και τσεκαροντας το 3 φορες, ειναι οτι μετα απο 3 περιπου ημερες up η συνδεση ,γινεται επανεκκίνηση συνηθως αργα το βραδυ και γυρναει σε fast/fast πραγμα που δεν το εκανε πριν.δλδ με λιγα λογια το κολπο που ειχε γραφτει με το gimp που κλεινοντας το γυρνει σε fast/fast δεν ισχυουν πλεον --η μαλλον ποτε δεν ισχυαν . προφανως εχουν κατι αλλαξει πλον και ελεγχει και το γυριζει αυτοματα. η γραμμη μου γενικα μαζευει λιγα λαθη αλλα δεν θεωρω πως παιζει αυτο ρολο.δδεν ξερω εαν παιζει το οτι εχω ενεργοποιησει το SOS στο DSL Modulation Parameters.

----------


## panagiotis1974

gamsgr 
Αν κατάλαβα η κάθετη καλωδίωση είναι το καλώδιο του σπιτιού. Κανένα θέμα δεν έχει απο τα λεγόμενα τους , όσο πιάνει η είσοδος πιάνει και το διαμέρισμα, 3 φορές το έχουν τσεκάρει 3 διαφορετικοί τεχνίτες.

----------


## gamsgr

> gamsgr 
> Αν κατάλαβα η κάθετη καλωδίωση είναι το καλώδιο του σπιτιού. Κανένα θέμα δεν έχει απο τα λεγόμενα τους , όσο πιάνει η είσοδος πιάνει και το διαμέρισμα, 3 φορές το έχουν τσεκάρει 3 διαφορετικοί τεχνίτες.


Όποτε είναι πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα στο αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## aggeloskoum

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ,
Χρησιμοποιώντας το root προφιλ έχω την δυνατότητα να ενεργοιποιήσω το προφιλ 30a, έχει κάποιο νόημα να το κάνω αυτό; Καθαρά ρωτάω απο περιέργεια. Ευχαριστώ πολυ.

----------


## Iris07

Όχι δεν έχει νόημα, γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείται στην χώρα μας, 
λόγω ασυμβατότητας με τις γραμμές που βάζουμε..

Αυτό δουλεύει σε άλλες συχνότητες από 17a & 35b όπως μπορείς να δεις εδώ:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL

----------


## panagiotis1974

Καλημέρα.
Μετά απο καταγγελία στον ΕΕΕΤ με πήρε το βράδυ ο υπευθυνος βλάβης και μου είπε οτι το "φρένο" ήταν λάθος τους που το εντόπισαν και μου ζήτησε να κάνω reboot στο modem και ως εκ θαυματος χτύπησε 99000 , το μόνο πρόβλημα που εμφανίστηκε πάλι μετά απο 30 λεπτά ήταν αυτή η βύθηση στην πραγματική ταχύτητα του download σε επίπεδα όπως και πριν.
Ξαναέβαλα κι εγώ τη σαπίλα sercom h300 για να δοκιμάσω μήπως και είναι θέμα του ΖΤΕ ,ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ λοιπόν αφού μου έβγαλε την ψυχή το sercom να συγχρονίσει είναι σταθερό χωρίς βυθύσματα στο download.
Συμπέρασμα , το ΖΤΕ έχει κάποιο bug περίεργο που φρενάρει την ταχύτητα όποτε θέλει.
Το παρακολουθώ να δω μήπως το κάνει και στο sercom αλλά μέχρι τώρα τίποτα.
Το έχει δει κανείς το ΖΤΕ να ξηγιέται έτσι;

----------


## AlexT544

αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να μπεις στο ζτε με ροοτ που υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ
Και να απενεργοποιησεις το G.INP

----------


## panagiotis1974

Ναι , κάπου το πήρε το μάτι μου.
Θα το δω.
EDIT:Βασικά κάθησα και διάβασα πολλές σελίδες του νήματος αυτού και είδα ότι η πτώση που δημιουργεί το G.INP αφορά το upload κι όχι το download.
Ακόμα μετά απο 8 ώρες η "σκλεπού" το σάπιο sercom δε μου έχει κάνει drop στην ταχύτητα στα speedtest και στα download απο epic και steam.

----------


## slalom

> αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να μπεις στο ζτε με ροοτ που υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ
> Και να απενεργοποιησεις το G.INP


Λυθηκε στην εκδοση V1.0.2_VDFT21

----------


## xroupista

παιδιά μιά απορία,μπορώ μεσα στο ρουτερ να στησω ενα vpn server τυπου OPENVPN ....ή τζαμπα θα ασχοληθω?

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα, όπως σε όλες τις συσκευές των παρόχων αλλά και στις περισσότερες απλές του εμπορίου.

----------


## xroupista

> Όχι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα, όπως σε όλες τις συσκευές των παρόχων αλλά και στις περισσότερες απλές του εμπορίου.


μπορεί να μπεί μετά το ρουτερ κάποια συσκευή με χαμηλό κόστος που να αναλαβει αυτό το ρόλο??

----------


## zeronero

Ναι, πχ. rasp με pivpn.

----------


## xroupista

> Ναι, πχ. rasp με pivpn.


και παιζει με ολα τα προτοκολλα vpn?

----------


## zeronero

openvpn.

----------


## nikosaek2121

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ήθελα να ρωτήσω μπορεί το συγκεκριμένο Router να δουλέψει σε 35b γραμμή ;

----------


## zeronero

Μόνο μέχρι 100 σε 17a.

----------


## DarkAir

> μπορεί να μπεί μετά το ρουτερ κάποια συσκευή με χαμηλό κόστος που να αναλαβει αυτό το ρόλο??




Xiaomi Mi Router 4A με openwrt firmware

----------


## alejandros1967

Βρέθηκε το root password στο εν  λόγω router με έκδοση V1.0.2_VDFT21.

----------


## jkoukos

Ρωτάς ή το δηλώνεις; Είναι γνωστό πως το βρίσκουμε μέσω του routerpassview.

----------


## slalom

> Βρέθηκε το root password στο εν  λόγω router με έκδοση V1.0.2_VDFT21.


Δοκιμασε αυτο


```
2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5
```

----------


## alejandros1967

Το ρωτάω. Δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα;

- - - Updated - - -

Ουτε αυτό κάνει σε εμένα.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε μένα παίζει. Το routerpassview το δοκίμασες;

----------


## alejandros1967

το routerpassview δεν ειναι για να βλέπεις το confing file; Πως θα το κατεβάσω το αρχείο εάν δεν συνδεθώ με κωδικό root;

----------


## Iris07

> το routerpassview δεν ειναι για να βλέπεις το confing file; Πως θα το κατεβάσω το αρχείο εάν δεν συνδεθώ με κωδικό root;


Δες εδώ πως το έκανα..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...46#post7206946

----------


## jkoukos

> το routerpassview δεν ειναι για να βλέπεις το confing file; Πως θα το κατεβάσω το αρχείο εάν δεν συνδεθώ με κωδικό root;


Παίζει και με τον απλό admin. Δες τα βήματα (χρειάζεται και το serial number της συσκευής).

----------


## alkis13

Μετά από προσφορα της Vodafone εγινε αναβαθμιση απο 50 σε 100. Οντως κλειδωνει το h267a στα 110Mbps με profile 17a. Θα μου στειλουν το h300s. Το αλλαζω η οχι; Εφτιαξε το h300s ή έχει ακόμη 1002 προβλήματα;

Ομολογουμένως το h267a μετά από ρυθμίσεις (κλείσιμο σε οτι γραφει ipv6) είναι απίστευτα σταθερό και χωρίς κολλήματα.

----------


## Iris07

Δοκίμασε το πριν τους δώσεις πίσω το άλλο..

----------


## NexTiN

Δεν θα το ζητησουν πισω το ΖΤΕ…

----------


## alejandros1967

Οταν πατάω στο Backup Configuration με πετάει εκτός σελίδας και δεν με αφήνει να το κατεβάσω σε εμένα.

----------


## jkoukos

Μόλις έκανα δοκιμή. Κατεβαίνει μια χαρά, ανοίγει με το routerpassview (δηλώνοντας πρώτα το serial number του router, σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες) και διαβάζει τα πάντα.
Δοκίμασε με άλλον browser μήπως έχει θέμα αυτός που προσπαθείς.

----------


## NexTiN

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχεις OneNet 267A??

----------


## jkoukos

Θα είχε την ίδια έκδοση λογισμικού;

----------


## NexTiN

Μηπως δεν το εχει προσεξει και γραφει VDFS…

----------


## mslave

> Οταν πατάω στο Backup Configuration με πετάει εκτός σελίδας και δεν με αφήνει να το κατεβάσω σε εμένα.


Λογικά σου Γράφει  VDFS και είσαι σε OneNet πακέτο και οχι σε HOL. 
το τελευταιο firmware στα OneNet ειναι καρακλειδωμενο...

----------


## alkis13

> Δοκίμασε το πριν τους δώσεις πίσω το άλλο..


Τωρα ειμαι σε 17a profile. Αν βαλω το h300s θα γυρισει σε 35b αυτοματα; Και αν δεν μου αρεσει το h300s και θελω το καλορυθμισμενο μου h267a και το ξανασυνδεσω, θα ξαναγυρισει μονο στου σε 17a profile?

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, αυτά τα profile είναι ανάλογα τι υποστηρίζει κάθε ρούτερ και τι σου έχουν δώσει και από την καμπίνα..

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα..

----------


## mslave

> Τωρα ειμαι σε 17a profile. Αν βαλω το h300s θα γυρισει σε 35b αυτοματα; Και αν δεν μου αρεσει το h300s και θελω το καλορυθμισμενο μου h267a και το ξανασυνδεσω, θα ξαναγυρισει μονο στου σε 17a profile?



Κανονικά σε 17α πρέπει να κλειδώνεις αφού έχεις 100αρα.

Μόνιμο supervectoring 35b είναι η καμπίνες της Wind.

Η συμφωνία vodafone/Wind είναι το κατοστάρι να παίζει σε προφίλ 17A και  αν δεν τα φτάνει τα 100 (ασχέτως του 35b που δίνει η wind και σου λέει παίζει 100/10) για την Vodafone είναι βλάβη.

 Επίσης στα Onenet παρόλο που έχουμε cpe με 35b για 200 γραμμές  π.χ oxygen Aethra η και το νεοφερτο zte 268q (έρχεται και στα οικιακά και αντικαθιστά το sercomm h300s) η vodafone βάζει ένα nokia 35b modem και από εκεί δίνει στην WAN του εξοπλισμού και αυτό για λόγους σταθερότητας.

Η εναλλαγή από 35b σε 17a και τούμπαλιν γίνεται αυτόματα ανάλογα με τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις πάνω.

----------


## neo24gr

καλησπερα σε ολουσ.
μου αλαξαν το ρουτερ που ειχα σε ZTE zxhn h267a. ( νομιζω το προηγουμενο ηταν το Η267Ν )
το προβλημα που εχω τωρα ειναι πως,δεν συνδεονται αλλα 2 access point ( με σταθερη ip ) που ειχα συνδεδεμενα με καλωδιο γιατι μαλλον το προηγουμενο ρουτερ εδινε Ip απο 192.168.1.1 και μετα,ενω τωρα αυτο δεινει απο 192,168,2,1 και μετα.
υπαρχει τροποσ να το ρυθμισω τα lan να δινουν ip απο 192,168,1,1 και μετα χωρις να δημιουργηθει καποιο προβλημα στην ολη συνδεση ??
δεν βρισκομαι κοντα στο ρουτερ και οτι κανω θα το κανω με teamviewer.

----------


## Lewis

καλησπέρα σε όλους, 

ψαχνω να βρώ το dmz στον ρουτερ αυτο και δεν μπορώ να το βρω.
τουχω βαλει ενα μικροτικι στην πλάτη και θέλω να τα στειλω όλα μεσα.
μπορει να βοηθήσει κανεις;

ο Ρουτερ ειναι αυτός: ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T21

----------


## NexTiN

> καλησπέρα σε όλους, 
> 
> ψαχνω να βρώ το dmz στον ρουτερ αυτο και δεν μπορώ να το βρω.
> τουχω βαλει ενα μικροτικι στην πλάτη και θέλω να τα στειλω όλα μεσα.
> μπορει να βοηθήσει κανεις;
> 
> ο Ρουτερ ειναι αυτός: ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T21


Δυστυχώς το μενού δεν υπάρχει με τον απλό χρήστη, λόγω Firmware OneNet. Κανονικά έπρεπε να βρίσκεται στο Internet -> Security...

----------


## Lewis

μπορώ με κάποιο τροπο να το ενεργοποιήσω; διάβαζα διάφορα για root logins, κλπ.

----------


## NexTiN

> μπορώ με κάποιο τροπο να το ενεργοποιήσω; διάβαζα διάφορα για root logins, κλπ.


Δυστυχώς, δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμη ο κωδικός για την τελευταία έκδοση...

----------


## Lewis

> Δυστυχώς, δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμη ο κωδικός για την τελευταία έκδοση...


και να υποθέσω πως εγω εχω την τελευταία έκδοση, σωστα;
δεν πειράζει, θα περιμένω.. και θα παίξω με τα port forwardings για να κανω την δουλειά μου..
ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## slalom

> καλησπερα σε ολουσ.
> μου αλαξαν το ρουτερ που ειχα σε ZTE zxhn h267a. ( νομιζω το προηγουμενο ηταν το Η267Ν )
> το προβλημα που εχω τωρα ειναι πως,δεν συνδεονται αλλα 2 access point ( με σταθερη ip ) που ειχα συνδεδεμενα με καλωδιο γιατι μαλλον το προηγουμενο ρουτερ εδινε Ip απο 192.168.1.1 και μετα,ενω τωρα αυτο δεινει απο 192,168,2,1 και μετα.
> υπαρχει τροποσ να το ρυθμισω τα lan να δινουν ip απο 192,168,1,1 και μετα χωρις να δημιουργηθει καποιο προβλημα στην ολη συνδεση ??
> δεν βρισκομαι κοντα στο ρουτερ και οτι κανω θα το κανω με teamviewer.


Local network -> LAN -> DHCP server

----------


## Lewis

> Δυστυχώς το μενού δεν υπάρχει με τον απλό χρήστη, λόγω Firmware OneNet. Κανονικά έπρεπε να βρίσκεται στο Internet -> Security...


υπαρχει τελικά το DMZ.. όχι εκει που το έψαχνα ομως...
ειναι στο Internet -> NAT -> DMZ

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Καλησπέρα, αντικατέστησαν φίλοι το ρούτερ τους στο H267A, όπου μετά την εγκατάσταση έκανε επανεκκίνηση πιθανών για ενημέρωση firmware.
Τώρα έχει αυτό V1.0.2_VDFT21
Υπάρχει και πιο πρόσφατο;

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, αυτό είναι το τελευταίο.

----------


## Κοζανίτης

> Όχι, αυτό είναι το τελευταίο.


Thanks

----------


## neo24gr

- - - Updated - - -




> Local network -> LAN -> DHCP server


Σευχαριστω

----------


## prionia

Καλησπερα!!Περασα το τσεχικο firmware και συνδεθηκα ολα καλα...Στο μενου μπαινω μονο με root κωδικους, προσπαθησα με admin αλλα τιποτα...
γνωρίζει κανεις γιατι?

----------


## AlexT544

οταν βαζεις το Ο2 firmware οι κωδικοι admin ειναι το pass του 2.4 wifi

----------


## prionia

> οταν βαζεις το Ο2 firmware οι κωδικοι admin ειναι το pass του 2.4 wifi


Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## gf030

Παρελαβα σημερα το εν λογω ρουτερ, με ενα πρωτο ψαξιμο δεν μπορεσα να βρω σε ποια σελιδα ακριβως μου δειχνει στα ποσα κλειδωνω οπως εκανε το  h300s, επισης δεν βρηκα που μπορω να αλλαξω τον κωδικο για τα 5GHz, ξερει κανεις;

----------


## Iris07

Στατιστικά..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...49#post7236249

Για το WiFi νομίζω πρέπει να μπεις με root ή admin password..

- - - Updated - - -

Δες ααπό εδώ και παρακάτω..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...46#post7206946

----------


## slalom

> επισης δεν βρηκα που μπορω να αλλαξω τον κωδικο για τα 5GHz, ξερει κανεις;


Local Network ->  WLAN

πας εκει που λεει SSID

----------


## Tovarish

> Παρελαβα σημερα το εν λογω ρουτερ, με ενα πρωτο ψαξιμο δεν μπορεσα να βρω σε ποια σελιδα ακριβως μου δειχνει στα ποσα κλειδωνω οπως εκανε το  h300s, επισης δεν βρηκα που μπορω να αλλαξω τον κωδικο για τα 5GHz, ξερει κανεις;


Το χρησιμοποιούσα όσο ειχα 50αρα VDSL. Στην συνέχεια αναβάθμισα σε 100αρα, και κλείδωνε ~74 mbps...Το θεμα ειναι ουτε η Voda είχε καταλάβει ότι εφταιγε το router, και ειχαν στείλει τεχνικό 3 φορές...Τελικώς το αντικαταστήσανε με H300S και η ταχύτητα κλείδωσε στα 110mbps...

----------


## gf030

> Local Network ->  WLAN
> 
> πας εκει που λεει SSID


Eκει βλεπω μονο τον κωδικο για τα 2.4GHz... μηπως φταιει το οτι δεν εχω συνδεδεμενη συσκευη στα 5GHz;...

- - - Updated - - -




> Στατιστικά..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...49#post7236249
> 
> Για το WiFi νομίζω πρέπει να μπεις με root ή admin password..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δες ααπό εδώ και παρακάτω..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...46#post7206946


Ευχαριστω, θα το κοιταξω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το χρησιμοποιούσα όσο ειχα 50αρα VDSL. Στην συνέχεια αναβάθμισα σε 100αρα, και κλείδωνε ~74 mbps...Το θεμα ειναι ουτε η Voda είχε καταλάβει ότι εφταιγε το router, και ειχαν στείλει τεχνικό 3 φορές...Τελικώς το αντικαταστήσανε με H300S και η ταχύτητα κλείδωσε στα 110mbps...


Δηλαδη στην κατοσταρα ειχες προβλημα με το 267Α;... Εγω τελευταια με το H300S ειχα συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις τουλαχιστον μια φορα την ωρα και χαμηλες ταχυτητες, απο χτες που εβαλα το 267Α εχω συνεχομενες 18 ωρες και ταχυτητες σταθερα πανω απο 50. Παω για διπλασιασμο απο την προσφορα της voda οποτε να κρατησω και το H300S καλου κακου;..

----------


## slalom

> Eκει βλεπω μονο τον κωδικο για τα 2.4GHz... μηπως φταιει το οτι δεν εχω συνδεδεμενη συσκευη στα 5GHz;...


Το SSID5 το ανοιξες?
Πρεπει να ειναι και ON

----------


## gf030

Ναι, ειναι ΟΝ

----------


## slalom

Εκει δεν εχει κωδικο?

----------


## gf030

Oχι, δεν εχει μερος που να μου δειχνει τον κωδικο για να μπορω να τον αλλαξω

----------


## slalom

Βαλέ φωτο

----------


## NexTiN

To βελάκι από αριστερά το πατάς για να εμφανιστεί το μενού??

----------


## gf030

Στο κατω μερος της σελιδας εκει που εχει τα SSID1, SSID2 κλπ. δεν παταγα το βελακι στο SSID5 για να δω, γιατι το 2.4 το εχει ανοιχτο by default και υπεθεσα οτι χρειαζεται καποια αλλη διαδικασια για να δω τον κωδικο του 5GHz...
Oποτε ολα καλα, ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Iris07

Μόλις με αναβάθμισε η Vodafone από τα 50 στα 100!  :One thumb up: 

Το πρωί τους πήρα τηλ. για την αναβάθμιση (μου είχε έρθει προσφορά στην εφαρμογή)
και μου στείλανε και το συμβόλαιο!  :One thumb up: 

- Φώτο 1 : Πριν στα 50 Mbps.
- Φώτο 2 : Τώρα στα 100 Mbps.

- Φώτο 3 : Στα 10-12 μέτρα σε σύνδεση WiFi στα 2.4 GHz - (με Tablet Samsung Galaxy Tab S7)
- Φώτο 4 : Στα 10-12 μέτρα σε σύνδεση WiFi στα 5.0 GHz - 1
- Φώτο 5 : Στα 10-12 μέτρα σε σύνδεση WiFi στα 5.0 GHz - 2

Θα το ξαναδώ.. αλλά μάλλον πάμε για ακόμη ένα Fritz..  :Razz: 
Θα περιμένω μάλλον μέχρι Σεπτέμβρη που έχει έκθεση και μάλλον θα ανακοινώσει νέο Fritz η AVM,
να δω τι θα βγάλει..

Στην VDSL σύνδεση πάντως, μιά χαρά το ZTE..

- - - Updated - - -

 ...  

*Speedport Entry* vs *ΖΤΕ 267Α*

σε διαφορετικές αλλά σχεδόν παρόμοιες συνδέσεις Cosmote & Vodafone στα 100 Mbps,
 σε 17a από την ίδια γραμμή χαλκού και καμπίνα Wind.

----------


## Iris07

Έκανα και άλλα test..
Εντάξει πιάνει τα 100 στα 5 GHz σε κάποια απόσταση αλλά θέλει μερικά sec..

----------


## Kostinos

Πλάκα κάνεις :Bless:  :Bless: , ζητά αλλαγή του entry με h1600, μην βάζεις Fiat να κάνει δουλειά Mercedes...
Με τώσα λεφτά πάρε ένα mikrotik να ξενιάσοις...

----------


## Iris07

To entry το έχω στην άκρη..
Παλιότερη μέτρηση είναι αυτή όταν αναβάθμισα την γραμμή στην Cosmote..
Απλά για σύγκριση.

----------


## ioef

> Γίνεται και στο ZXHN H267A.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## anaksagoras

2.4gh wireless
μετρηση speedtest σε υπολογιστη: Download Mbps22.98  Upload Mbps5.11
μετρηση speedtest σε κινητο: Download Mbps43.37  

γιατι η μιση ταχυτητα download στον υπολογιστη?

----------


## minas

> 2.4gh wireless
> μετρηση speedtest σε υπολογιστη: Download Mbps22.98  Upload Mbps5.11
> μετρηση speedtest σε κινητο: Download Mbps43.37  
> 
> γιατι η μιση ταχυτητα download στον υπολογιστη?


Γιατί έχει χειρότερη ασύρματη κάρτα, γιατί δούλευε ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων, γιατί κατέβαζε ο γείτονας σε παραπλήσια συχνότητα...

----------


## anaksagoras

> Γιατί έχει χειρότερη ασύρματη κάρτα, γιατί δούλευε ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων, γιατί κατέβαζε ο γείτονας σε παραπλήσια συχνότητα...


σημερα οι μετρησεις και στα 2 ειναι 21 .μηπως εχει προβλημα το ρουτερ?τα στατιστικα του ειναι καλα?

----------


## geoavlonitis

Στο κινητό μπαίνεις στο 5 GHz;; Αυτό δίνει τις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Στα 2.4 GHz τα πράγματα είναι σκούρα ακόμα και για τις 50αρες. Τα στατιστικά είναι τέλεια εννοείται, φουλ 50αρα έχεις

----------


## anaksagoras

> Στο κινητό μπαίνεις στο 5 GHz;; Αυτό δίνει τις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Στα 2.4 GHz τα πράγματα είναι σκούρα ακόμα και για τις 50αρες. Τα στατιστικά είναι τέλεια εννοείται, φουλ 50αρα έχεις


Οχι.Μονο 2.4gh μπαινω.Απλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω γιατι αλλαζουν οι τιμες τοσο στο speedtest?

----------


## kmpatra

Βαλε χειροκίνητα τον σερβερ της vodafone στο speedtest  και μην το αφηνεις να διαλεγει αυτοματα. Κι επίσης δοκιμασε απο την ιστοσελίδα του myvodafone να μετρησεις. Εννοείται οτι εχεις αλλαξει τον default κωδικο του ασυρματου και δεν μπαίνουν ασχετοι μέσα. Με εφαρμογή στο κινητο π.χ. net analyzer μπορείς να βρεις καποιο ασύρματο καναλι με μικρότερο φορτο δικτυων και να βαλεις το δικο σου να εκπέμπει εκεί και οχι να διαλέγει αυτοματα.

----------


## anaksagoras

> Βαλε χειροκίνητα τον σερβερ της vodafone στο speedtest  και μην το αφηνεις να διαλεγει αυτοματα. Κι επίσης δοκιμασε απο την ιστοσελίδα του myvodafone να μετρησεις. Εννοείται οτι εχεις αλλαξει τον default κωδικο του ασυρματου και δεν μπαίνουν ασχετοι μέσα. Με εφαρμογή στο κινητο π.χ. net analyzer μπορείς να βρεις καποιο ασύρματο καναλι με μικρότερο φορτο δικτυων και να βαλεις το δικο σου να εκπέμπει εκεί και οχι να διαλέγει αυτοματα.


τωρα.
τον κωδικο τον εχω αλλαξει.απο το ρουτερ οταν μπαινω δεν βλεπω να μπαινει κανεις αλλος.μονο εγω

----------


## minas

Ρε παιδιά, δεν μπορούμε να αξιολογούμε τα speedtest με ασύρματο, ειδικά στα 2.4GHz που γίνεται χαμός.
Το κλείδωμα της γραμμής είναι τερματισμένο. Εάν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για καλό ασύρματο, χρειάζεται άλλη συσκευή από το 267.
Τούτου λεχθέντος, επιλογή καλύτερου καναλιού και κατάλληλου εύρους ζώνης ίσως βελτιώσουν την απόδοση (λίγο).

----------


## anaksagoras

> Τούτου λεχθέντος, επιλογή καλύτερου καναλιού και κατάλληλου εύρους ζώνης ίσως βελτιώσουν την απόδοση (λίγο).


πως γινεται αυτο?δεν εχω τις γνωσεις αλλα θελω να το δοκιμασω

----------


## minas

> πως γινεται αυτο?δεν εχω τις γνωσεις αλλα θελω να το δοκιμασω


Υπάρχουν πολλές λεπτομέρειες που παίζουν ρόλο, θα κάνω μία επιφανειακή ανάλυση, αλλά χρειάζεται και διάβασμα για περισσότερα  :Wink: 
Βοηθάει να έχεις μία εφαρμογή ανάλυσης ασύρματου δικτύου στο κινητό. Πχ Wifi analyzer, WiFiman.
Με αυτή μπορείς να έχεις άμεσα εικόνα των καναλιών που χρησιμοποιούνται στον χώρο σου. Για γρήγορο δίκτυο, θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις όσο μεγαλύτερο εύρος ζώνης μπορείς, χωρίς όμως να έχεις επικάλυψη με ξένα δίκτυα. Εάν μικραίνοντας το εύρος ζώνης βρίσκεις ελεύθερο κανάλι, διάλεξε αυτό. Διαφορετικά διάλεξε ένα κανάλι που πιάνεις άλλο ξένο δίκτυο με μικρή ισχύ.

----------


## prionia

Καλησπερα!Αυτο μου εμφανιζει στην καταγραφη ,ξερει κανεις τι ειναι?

*Spoiler:*




			2022-08-14T06:01:01Z [Alert] firewall security alert![Port Scan] attack,Remote (source) address:92.63.196.132, dest address:46.177.100.6, source port:45958, dest port:50659.[Appear 208 times]

----------


## galotzas

> Καλησπερα!Αυτο μου εμφανιζει στην καταγραφη ,ξερει κανεις τι ειναι?
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			2022-08-14T06:01:01Z [Alert] firewall security alert![Port Scan] attack,Remote (source) address:92.63.196.132, dest address:46.177.100.6, source port:45958, dest port:50659.[Appear 208 times]


Αφου το μπλοκαρες ολα καλα

https://www.abuseipdb.com/check/92.63.196.132

----------


## prionia

> Αφου το μπλοκαρες ολα καλα
> 
> https://www.abuseipdb.com/check/92.63.196.132


Ok.....ευχαριστώ!

----------


## venumis

> Το χρησιμοποιούσα όσο ειχα 50αρα VDSL. Στην συνέχεια αναβάθμισα σε 100αρα, και κλείδωνε ~74 mbps...Το θεμα ειναι ουτε η Voda είχε καταλάβει ότι εφταιγε το router, και ειχαν στείλει τεχνικό 3 φορές...Τελικώς το αντικαταστήσανε με H300S και η ταχύτητα κλείδωσε στα 110mbps...


Κάποια στιγμή είχα κάποια θέματα με την 50άρα , είχα πάρει τηλ την εξυπηρέτησή και μου είχαν πει να αλλάξω κάτι σε κάποια καρτέλα , απο τότε κλείδωνε στα 55. 
Αναβάθμισα σε 100άρα και κλείδωνε λίγο παραπάνω απο 100 αλλά είχα κάποια θέματα και έκανα την χαζομάρα να κάνω hard reset χωρίς back up και τώρα πάλι κλειδώνω στα 80 ! Ενώ ξέρω οτι η γραμή δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα .
Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τι είχα αλλάξει ! Αλλά το εν λόγο ρουτεράκι δεν φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα , κάτι με τα settings της Vodafone που έχουν αλλάξει φταιει αν συγχρονίζει χαμηλότερα απο τις δυνατότητες της γραμμής .

----------


## prionia

> Μετά από προσφορα της Vodafone εγινε αναβαθμιση απο 50 σε 100. Οντως κλειδωνει το h267a στα 110Mbps με profile 17a. Θα μου στειλουν το h300s. Το αλλαζω η οχι; Εφτιαξε το h300s ή έχει ακόμη 1002 προβλήματα;
> 
> Ομολογουμένως το h267a μετά από ρυθμίσεις (κλείσιμο σε οτι γραφει ipv6) είναι απίστευτα σταθερό και χωρίς κολλήματα.


Αυτό σχετικά με το ipv6 ισχύει?

----------


## minas

> Αυτό σχετικά με το ipv6 ισχύει?


Εγώ πάντως δεν είχα κανένα θέμα με το Η267, αλλά δεν είχα και καθόλου IPv6  :Smile:

----------


## nyannaco

> Εγώ πάντως δεν είχα κανένα θέμα με το Η267, αλλά δεν είχα και καθόλου IPv6


Εγώ παντως με το Η267 έχω IPv6 εδώ και μερικούς μήνες, άρα δεν είναι ότι δεν το υποστηρίζει το μηχανάκι

----------


## JJX

Απο Vodafone θα μου αλλαξουν επιτελους το HOL modem σε H267a !
Ξερει κανεις αν αυτο υποστηριζει static routes σε αντιθεση με το H300s ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Εψαξα πολύ πάνω στο static routes στο LAN...όχι δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ΜΟΝΙΜΟΣ τρόπος. Μόνο προσωρινά μέσω ssh ...Που σημαίνει πως μετά από καθε επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ πρέπει να τα ξαναπερνάς μεσω ssh.
> πρέπει να μπεις στο ssh ως root και να δώσεις τις εξής εντολές στο busybox
> 
> route add -host 192.168.1.1 gw 192.168.0.1 
> route add  192.168.1.177 gw 192.168.1.1
> 
> π.χ εγώ είχα ένα δεύτερο δίκτυο με άλλο ρούτερ και ip 192.168.1.1 (το zte με ip 192.168.0.1)
> Για να βλέπω τις συσκευές μου και στα δύο δίκτυα (όταν συνδεδεμένος στο 192.168.0.1 του zte) έπρεπε να περάσω τις παραπάνω εντολές
> 
> ...


Αυτο ισχυει ακομα και μετα απο 2 χρονια;
Για ποιο λογο δεν υποστηριζουν static routes ?

----------


## venumis

> Μετά από προσφορα της Vodafone εγινε αναβαθμιση απο 50 σε 100. Οντως κλειδωνει το h267a στα 110Mbps με profile 17a. Θα μου στειλουν το h300s. Το αλλαζω η οχι; Εφτιαξε το h300s ή έχει ακόμη 1002 προβλήματα;
> 
> Ομολογουμένως το h267a μετά από ρυθμίσεις (κλείσιμο σε οτι γραφει ipv6) είναι απίστευτα σταθερό και χωρίς κολλήματα.


Που το βρίσκεις το 17a profile που γράφεις;  
Επίσης το ipv6 σ εμένα είναι κλειδωμένο όπως και άλλες επιλογές. 
Έχεις περάσει το τσεχικο firmware που έχει αναφερθεί; 
Εγώ το έχω μαμά Vodafone.

----------


## Iris07

Δεν σου βγάζει το Status -> DSL ?

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...16#post7291116

----------


## prokopino

> Κανονικά σε 17α πρέπει να κλειδώνεις αφού έχεις 100αρα.
> 
> Μόνιμο supervectoring 35b είναι η καμπίνες της Wind.
> 
> Η συμφωνία vodafone/Wind είναι το κατοστάρι να παίζει σε προφίλ 17A και  αν δεν τα φτάνει τα 100 (ασχέτως του 35b που δίνει η wind και σου λέει παίζει 100/10) για την Vodafone είναι βλάβη.
> 
>  Επίσης στα Onenet παρόλο που έχουμε cpe με 35b για 200 γραμμές  π.χ oxygen Aethra η και το νεοφερτο zte 268q (έρχεται και στα οικιακά και αντικαθιστά το sercomm h300s) η vodafone βάζει ένα nokia 35b modem και από εκεί δίνει στην WAN του εξοπλισμού και αυτό για λόγους σταθερότητας.
> 
> Η εναλλαγή από 35b σε 17a και τούμπαλιν γίνεται αυτόματα ανάλογα με τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις πάνω.


Καλημέρα.

Είμαι σε αναμονή ενεργοποίησης στα 200 στη voda (επαγγελματική σύνδεση) και έλαβα ακριβώς αυτόν τον εξοπλισμό. Το ZTE 267A και το Nokia f-010g-c.

Απόρησα για το λόγο που έλαβα δύο συσκευές. Ένα πρόχειρο search που έκανα για το Nokia δεν έδωσε πολλές πληροφορίες.
Μετά βρήκα τη ανάρτησή σου και μπήκαν όλα στη θέση τους. Μπαίνει μπροστά το Nokia f-010g-c ως modem και πάνω σε αυτό το ZTE 267A ως router και ως συσκευή για την τηλεφωνία.

Κατά πόσο αυτός ο συνδυασμός είναι καλύτερος από το να μου δώσουν μια μόνο συσκευή (πχ το νεότερο ZTE 268), δεν το ξέρω.
Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## mondeo

To ZTE δεν υποστηρίζει το πρωτόκολο 35b που παίζει στη 200άρα, μέχρι 17a πάει γι' αυτό πήρες το Nokia.

----------


## Iris07

To Nokia αυτό πρέπει να είναι ONT..

Άρα μιλάμε για σύνδεση FTTH..  :Thinking:

----------


## paanos

Έχουμε πει ξανα ότι αυτό το Nokia είναι VDSL Bridge και όχι ΟΝΤ…

----------


## Iris07

Αν μπορεί ο φίλος prokopino να βγάλει κάποιες φώτο να το δούμε..

γιατί δεν βρήκα κάτι ούτε με αναζήτηση εδώ ή έξω..
μόνο κάποια άλλα παρόμοια μοντέλα..

----------


## prokopino

> Αν μπορεί ο φίλος prokopino να βγάλει κάποιες φώτο να το δούμε..
> 
> γιατί δεν βρήκα κάτι ούτε με αναζήτηση εδώ ή έξω..
> μόνο κάποια άλλα παρόμοια μοντέλα..

----------


## Iris07

Thanks!  :One thumb up: 

Ενδιαφέρον..
Όπως φαίνεται αυτή η λύση παίζει σε επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις.

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα το ζήτημα είναι βέβαια τι μπορείς να κερδίσεις με αυτή την φάση ?  :Thinking: 

Οι κωδικοί για VoIP μπαίνουν στο Nokia ?

----------


## slalom

> Οι κωδικοί για VoIP μπαίνουν στο Nokia ?


Αμα μπουν στο Nokia γιατι να παρεις το αλλο?

----------


## Iris07

Γιατί το Nokia δεν έχει θύρες για δίκτυα, τηλέφωνα και Wi-Fi..  :Thinking: 

Η μία καλή περίπτωση θα ήταν να σου δίνει η Vodafone κωδικούς για να βάλεις κάποια άλλα ρούτερ πίσω..
π.χ Fritz..

αλλά τελικά, ποιός ο ρόλος του ξεχωριστού modem εδώ?  :Thinking: 
Εκτός και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που είπα πιο πάνω..

----------


## mondeo

> Γιατί το Nokia δεν έχει θύρες για δίκτυα, τηλέφωνα και Wi-Fi.. 
> 
> Η μία καλή περίπτωση θα ήταν να σου δίνει η Vodafone κωδικούς για να βάλεις κάποια άλλα ρούτερ πίσω..
> π.χ Fritz..
> 
> αλλά τελικά, ποιός ο ρόλος του ξεχωριστού modem εδώ? 
> Εκτός και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που είπα πιο πάνω..


Το έγραψα πιο πάνω.
Το ZTE δεν υποστηρίζει το πρωτόκολο 35b που απαιτείται για τα 200, υποστηρίζει το 17a που πάει μέχει 100.
Το Nokia είναι απλό μόντεμ δεν είναι ρούτερ ούτε φυσικά παίζει το voip.

----------


## Iris07

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αυτή η πρακτική της Vodafone να δίνει 2 συσκευές για να καλύψει την ανάγκη για 35b..
Εκτός και ήταν μία λύση ανάγκης αυτή τώρα..

Πιο λογική λύση θα ήταν ότι απλά σου δίνει ένα "παλιό" φθηνό ρούτερ της, στην περίπτωση αυτή..
και βάλε εσύ ότι καλύτερο θέλεις μετά το modem..

Ή και θέλει να ξεφορτωθεί όπως μπορεί τα H267Α στα οποία λήγει σύντoμα και η υποστήριξη από την ZTE..

- - - Updated - - -

Ο άλλος λόγος πιθανόν, που δεν ξέρω.. είναι εάν αυτό το Modem υποστηρίζει και G.Fast,
οπότε μπορεί να δουλέψει και σε ταχύτητες πάνω από 200 Mbps.

Οπότε το δίνει σε επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις..

----------


## geoavlonitis

Αφού απαντάς μόνος σου, τι το κουράζεις; Εφόσον ούτε το H300s, ούτε και το H268Q το δίνουν στα OneNet και δίνουν μόνο το ZTE H267A που έχουν και ειδικό firmware μάλιστα (και κάποιο Oxygen αν θυμάμαι καλά), τότε για τις 200άρες δίνουν ξέχωρα το modem.

----------


## tarantules9

.....μεταφερθηκε....

----------


## mondeo

Μήπως βρέθηκε το root pass στο τελευταίο firmware;

----------


## mslave

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αυτή η πρακτική της Vodafone να δίνει 2 συσκευές για να καλύψει την ανάγκη για 35b..
> Εκτός και ήταν μία λύση ανάγκης αυτή τώρα..
> 
> Πιο λογική λύση θα ήταν ότι απλά σου δίνει ένα "παλιό" φθηνό ρούτερ της, στην περίπτωση αυτή..
> και βάλε εσύ ότι καλύτερο θέλεις μετά το modem..
> 
> Ή και θέλει να ξεφορτωθεί όπως μπορεί τα H267Α στα οποία λήγει σύντoμα και η υποστήριξη από την ZTE..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Ακόμα και σε εξοπλισμούς που υποστηρίζουν 35b Aethra η Oxygen μπαίνει Nokia για 200 αυτή είναι η τακτική της Vodafone για γραμμές Onenet.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αφού απαντάς μόνος σου, τι το κουράζεις; Εφόσον ούτε το H300s, ούτε και το H268Q το δίνουν στα OneNet και δίνουν μόνο το ZTE H267A που έχουν και ειδικό firmware μάλιστα (και κάποιο Oxygen αν θυμάμαι καλά), τότε για τις 200άρες δίνουν ξέχωρα το modem.


 Το 268q υπάρχει και στο Onenet αλλά μόνο για πελάτες με lte backup

- - - Updated - - -




> Αφού απαντάς μόνος σου, τι το κουράζεις; Εφόσον ούτε το H300s, ούτε και το H268Q το δίνουν στα OneNet και δίνουν μόνο το ZTE H267A που έχουν και ειδικό firmware μάλιστα (και κάποιο Oxygen αν θυμάμαι καλά), τότε για τις 200άρες δίνουν ξέχωρα το modem.


 Το 268q υπάρχει και στο Onenet αλλά μόνο για πελάτες με lte backup

----------


## xristos80

καλησπερα μια ερωτηση μπηκα στο router 267a της vodafone στην καρτελα  DHCP Server εβαλα on στο isp nds και μου εβγαλε της παρακατω dns στο pc 62.38.1.81 και 62.38.0.81 ενω παλια που το ειχα off isp nds μου εβγαζε την παρακατω dns 192.168.2.1 γνωριζει καποιος τι διαφορα εχουν

----------


## kkolios

> καλησπερα μια ερωτηση μπηκα στο router 267a της vodafone στην καρτελα  DHCP Server εβαλα on στο isp nds και μου εβγαλε της παρακατω dns στο pc 62.38.1.81 και 62.38.0.81 ενω παλια που το ειχα off isp nds μου εβγαζε την παρακατω dns 192.168.2.1 γνωριζει καποιος τι διαφορα εχουν


Οι 62.38.1.81 και 62.38.0.81 είναι οι DNS της Vodafone. Εάν το υποστηρίζει το router βάλε τους DNS της cloudflare 1.1.1.1 και 1.0.0.1

----------


## xristos80

ευχαριστω

----------


## prokopino

Μέχρι στιγμής, όλα καλά με την αλλαγή της γραμμής. Τερματίζει στα 202/20.


Το πρόβλημα που έχω με το σετ εξοπλισμού (zte 267 + nokia) είναι πως η καρτέλα των στοιχείων του DSL είναι κενή, δεν έχει καθόλου πληροφορίες.


Λογικό, μιας και τη διαχείριση της γραμμής δεν την κάνει το zte αλλά το nokia. Αυτό όμως πρακτικά σημαίνει πως, εκτός από το αποτέλεσμα που ΟΚ, είναι καλό, δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω την ποιότητα και τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής μου.


Και οι δύο συσκευές "ακούνε" στην 192.168.1.1. 
Στην κανονική τους λειτουργία, με το nokia συνδεδεμένο πάνω στο zte, έχω πρόσβαση μόνο στο interface του zte και καθόλου πληροφορίες για τη γραμμή.
Για να δω το nokia πρέπει να το βάλω κατευθείαν πάνω στο δίκτυο. Τότε βλέπω το δικό του interface και όλες τις πληροφορίες της γραμμής.

Δεν είναι ούτε πρακτικό ούτε εύκολο να αλλάζω συνδεσμολογία για να έχω πρόσβαση και στις δύο συσκευές, πόσο περισσότερο που η εγκατάσταση δεν είναι στους κυρίως χώρους μας αλλά σε εξωτερικούς. 
Άλλο πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν μπορώ να κάνω soft-reset! Δεν το χρειάστηκα ακόμα αλλά όταν το χρειαστώ θα πρέπει να πάω στο χώρο της συσκευής και να το κάνω από εκεί.

Υπάρχει τρόπος να μπορώ να βλέπω και το zte και το nokia για να μπορώ να έχω και την πληροφορία και τον έλεγχο όπως πρέπει, χωρίς να αλλάζω τη συνδεσμολογία μεταξύ τους;

----------


## geoavlonitis

Δε μπορείς να τα έχεις και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα γιατί δουλεύουν σε Bridge Mode. Αναγκαστικά θα βάζεις-βγάζεις καλώδια. Αν αλλάξεις κάτι στο Nokia και δεν κάνει Bridge το VLAN ID 837 (της τηλεφωνίας VoIP), χάνεις το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## mondeo

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να μπορώ να βλέπω και το zte και το nokia για να μπορώ να έχω και την πληροφορία και τον έλεγχο όπως πρέπει, χωρίς να αλλάζω τη συνδεσμολογία μεταξύ τους;


Όταν συνδέεις PC πάνω στο Nokia βλέπεις το interface του;

----------


## prokopino

> Όταν συνδέεις PC πάνω στο Nokia βλέπεις το interface του;



NAI, κανονικά.
Το ανάφερα και στο πρώτο μου μήνυμα.

----------


## macro

Συνδεσετα lan-lan με ethernet καλωδιο. Βαλε ακομη ενα δλδ.

----------


## mondeo

Αν η σύνδεση μεταξύ τους είναι http βάζεις διαφορετικό subnet στο ένα π.χ. 192.168.0.1 και παίζει.
Αν είναι ppoe δεν γίνεται.

----------


## tarandino

Κανένα νέο για root pass στο T21N1 έχουμε? Το δούλευα δεύτερο πίσω από ένα Asus ίσα ίσα για τηλεφωνία και τώρα δε μου λειτουργεί και αναγκάζομαι να έχω μόνο το zte

----------


## manik

> Κανένα νέο για root pass στο T21N1 έχουμε? Το δούλευα δεύτερο πίσω από ένα Asus ίσα ίσα για τηλεφωνία και τώρα δε μου λειτουργεί και αναγκάζομαι να έχω μόνο το zte


Προς το παρόν όχι.

----------


## yiannakos

Kαλημέρα,   μετά απο καιρό που είχα να συνδεθώ στο web interface,  δεν μου δέχεται τα admin/admin .  
 Δεν ξέρω τι έχει αλλάξει στο μεταξύ,  το μόνο που θυμάμαι πριν απο μερικούς μήνες έμπαινε και τσέκαρε η Voda τη  γραμμή επειδή είχα προβλήματα.
Τι να κάνω?

----------


## stefanidis

Τώρα που τσεκαρα δεν έχει αλλάξει κατι ούτε με admin ούτε και με root , όλα οκ δουλεύουν.

----------


## yiannakos

> Τώρα που τσεκαρα δεν έχει αλλάξει κατι ούτε με admin ούτε και με root , όλα οκ δουλεύουν.


Συγγνώμη για το άσχετο αλλά ειναι απάντηση στο post μου;

----------


## stefanidis

> Συγγνώμη για το άσχετο αλλά ειναι απάντηση στο post μου;


Ναι απλώς δεν έπιασε η παράθεση, εκτός αν ρωτάς κάτι άλλο που δεν κατάλαβα. Πάντως δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο ρούτερ.

----------


## prionia

Καλημέρα...τα στατιστικά πως τα βλέπετε ? Τα crc σχετικά με την ώρα λειτουργίας σαν  πολλά δεν είναι? Μήπως πρέπει να με γυρίσουν από fast/fast?

----------


## yiannakos

> Ναι απλώς δεν έπιασε η παράθεση, εκτός αν ρωτάς κάτι άλλο που δεν κατάλαβα. Πάντως δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο ρούτερ.


Ναι,  άλλο ρωτώ, ότι δεν μπορώ τέλος  πάντων να κάνω login, δεν μου δέχεται τα admin/admin.
Με το ρουτερ εννοω οτι μήπως πείραξε κάτι η Voda κατα τους ελεγχους π έκανε.
Αν κάνω εργοστασιακό hard reset θα συμβεί κατι με τη σύνδεση μου;

----------


## galotzas

> Αν κάνω εργοστασιακό hard reset θα συμβεί κατι με τη σύνδεση μου;


Απλα θα χασεις οτι ρυθμισεις εχεις κανει.  (dhcp wifi και λοιπα)

----------


## mslave

> Ναι,  άλλο ρωτώ, ότι δεν μπορώ τέλος  πάντων να κάνω login, δεν μου δέχεται τα admin/admin.
> Με το ρουτερ εννοω οτι μήπως πείραξε κάτι η Voda κατα τους ελεγχους π έκανε.
> Αν κάνω εργοστασιακό hard reset θα συμβεί κατι με τη σύνδεση μου;


99 τις 100 εισαι σε Vodafone Onenet δοκιμασε να βαλεις το serial Number για password η Admin123

----------


## alexisnik199111

κατι εχουν κανει εκει στην vodafone εδω και λιγες ημερες και πλεον δεν παιρνει ipv6...

----------


## treli@ris

Βρήκα ένα 267 και το έβαλα πάνω στη γραμμή. Γενικά δε χρησιμοποιώ τηλέφωνο. Είχε ήδη root, οπότε πήγα στην καρτέλα που εμφανίζει τα στοιχεία της γραμμής και κάνοντας αντιγραφή κι επικόλληση τα αστεράκια του sip password μου εμφάνισε ένα μακρινάρι με γράμματα κι αριθμούς. Αυτό παίζει να είναι το πραγματικό;

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι! Συνήθως είναι ένα 8ψήφιο αλφαριθμητικό.
Στο H267A βρίσκεις τον κωδικό ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες.

----------


## yiannakos

> 99 τις 100 εισαι σε Vodafone Onenet δοκιμασε να βαλεις το serial Number για password η Admin123


Το s.n. του ρουτερ π έχει απο κατω;Το δοκίμασα,και το admin123, κανενα δεν δουλεύει.
Το onenet δεν ξερω είναι, ξερω οτι υποτίθεται εχω 200άρα με οπτική ίνα που μου ειχαν κανει προσφορά προ εξαμήνου...
Αν τους καλεσω για τέτοιο προβλημα θα βοηθήσουν, ή υποτίθεται οτι δεν πρέπει να "σκαλίζει" ο χρήστης το ρούτερ;

- - - Updated - - -




> Απλα θα χασεις οτι ρυθμισεις εχεις κανει.  (dhcp wifi και λοιπα)


Και ξαναγυρίζει έτσι σε admin\admin?

----------


## NexTiN

Κατω απο την Login Screen τι εκδοση γραφει?? VDFS ή VDFT??

----------


## treli@ris

> Όχι! Συνήθως είναι ένα 8ψήφιο αλφαριθμητικό.
> Στο H267A βρίσκεις τον κωδικό ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες.


Ευχαριστώ, βρέθηκε με το παραπάνω.

----------


## vassilis3

Αναμένω και εγω root pass..
ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T21

----------


## alexisnik199111

μου εκανα αποσυγχρονισμο,χωρις να υπαρχουν προβληματα,και ξαναμπηκε το ipv6 προφανως ''εκαναν'' αυτοι καποιο ρεσετ θα υπηρχε καποιο θεμα

σε γενικες γραμμες αυτο το ρουτερ ειναι σταθερο για την γραμμη ψιλομουφα για wifi μολις γεμησει η μνημη του,αρχιζει και κολλαει κτλ κτλ  --εαν το κλεισεις και το αφησεις μονο ρουτερ και παρεις wifi access points και εχεις αυτο να κανει την δουλεια του wifi θα εισαι μια χαρα πιστευω.

----------


## vassilis3

Καλησπέρα
Παραπονέθηκε στη voda ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω backup μου πρότειναν την αλλαγή του router σε oxygen
Να προχωρήσω ή θα μπλέξω;

----------


## mondeo

Κι αυτό κλειδωμένο είναι.

----------


## yiannakos

> Κατω απο την Login Screen τι εκδοση γραφει?? VDFS ή VDFT??


Αν ρωτάς για το δικο μου θέμα γραφει


ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT21

----------


## NexTiN

> Αν ρωτάς για το δικο μου θέμα γραφει
> 
> 
> ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFT21


Ωραια, εχεις οικιακο. Μπες με user: *root* κ pass: *2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5*, πας System Management, User Management και αλλαζεις το pass για τον admin. Αν δεν παιζει τπτ, ενα Hard Reset θα το φερει στα ισια του, απλα θα χασεις τυχων ρυθμισεις που εχεις κανει (WiFi, Ports, κτλ.)…

----------


## teodgeor

Να ρωτησω πως μπαινουμε στο ρουτερ για να αλλαξουμε τις ρυθμισεις; ονομα  pass,και αλλα.... δεν γραφει απο κατω κωδικους!!!

----------


## jkoukos

Αν δεν τα έχεις αλλάξει είναι admin και στα 2.

----------


## yiannakos

> Ωραια, εχεις οικιακο. Μπες με user: *root* κ pass: *2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5*, πας System Management, User Management και αλλαζεις το pass για τον admin. Αν δεν παιζει τπτ, ενα Hard Reset θα το φερει στα ισια του, απλα θα χασεις τυχων ρυθμισεις που εχεις κανει (WiFi, Ports, κτλ.)…


Nai ρε φίλε!   :One thumb up: 

Κάτι ακόμη,  με κάποιο απο τα πλαϊνά πλήκτρα WLAN  και  WPS  με στιγμιαίο πάτημα υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει αυτόματα αποσύνδεση/σύνδεση και άρα και να παίρνει νέα ip ?   Βασικά θέλω να αποφεύγω τη χρήση του ΟΝ/ΟFF πίσω γι αυτή τη δουλειά...  Ή έστω πως αλλιώς μπορώ να το κάνω?  (απο τη web interface το ξέρω, απλά αργεί και απο εκεί)

----------


## DoSMaN

> Nai ρε φίλε!  
> 
> Κάτι ακόμη,  με κάποιο απο τα πλαϊνά πλήκτρα WLAN  και  WPS  με στιγμιαίο πάτημα υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει αυτόματα αποσύνδεση/σύνδεση και άρα και να παίρνει νέα ip ?   Βασικά θέλω να αποφεύγω τη χρήση του ΟΝ/ΟFF πίσω γι αυτή τη δουλειά...  Ή έστω πως αλλιώς μπορώ να το κάνω?  (απο τη web interface το ξέρω, απλά αργεί και απο εκεί)


Αν και εγώ έχω το H288Α δοκίμασε να πας στο μενού Internet μετά από αριστερά στο "status" και "DSL" και εκεί βάλε να δεις το "DSL Connection Status".

Ανάλογα τη σύνδεσή σου θα δεις κάπου που θα έχει την IP που σου δείχνει και το whatismyip.com.

Εκεί λοιπόν (στο router) έχει ένα που λέει disconnect και renew.

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ωστόσο ότι αυτό κάνει δίνει άλλη IP.
Σε μένα που δοκίμασα δεν έπιασε, ίσως όμως γιατί έχω FTTH και μπορεί να μην αλλάζει εύκολα IP ή απλά μπορεί να έτυχε.

----------


## yiannakos

> Αν και εγώ έχω το H288Α δοκίμασε να πας στο μενού Internet μετά από αριστερά στο "status" και "DSL" και εκεί βάλε να δεις το "DSL Connection Status".
> 
> Ανάλογα τη σύνδεσή σου θα δεις κάπου που θα έχει την IP που σου δείχνει και το whatismyip.com.
> 
> Εκεί λοιπόν (στο router) έχει ένα που λέει disconnect και renew.
> 
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ωστόσο ότι αυτό κάνει δίνει άλλη IP.
> Σε μένα που δοκίμασα δεν έπιασε, ίσως όμως γιατί έχω FTTH και μπορεί να μην αλλάζει εύκολα IP ή απλά μπορεί να έτυχε.


Όχι, σε αυτή τη σελίδα δεν έχει καπου επιλογή disconnect, παρα μόνο ένα κεντρικό refresh , και  σε όλο το κατεβατό όπου αναφέρει ipv4 status έχει τις επιλογές renew/release.   Δοκίμασα όλους τους συνδιασμούς, ip δεν αλλάζει...   H μόνη λύση μέχρι τώρα είναι   System managment/reboot  που όπως έγραψα κάνει πολύ ώρα να επανέλθει.
Επιμένω όμως, τι κάνουν τα πλαϊνά πλήκτρα WLAN και WPS στη συσκευή?

----------


## villager

> Όχι, σε αυτή τη σελίδα δεν έχει καπου επιλογή disconnect, παρα μόνο ένα κεντρικό refresh , και  σε όλο το κατεβατό όπου αναφέρει ipv4 status έχει τις επιλογές renew/release.   Δοκίμασα όλους τους συνδιασμούς, ip δεν αλλάζει...   H μόνη λύση μέχρι τώρα είναι   System managment/reboot  που όπως έγραψα κάνει πολύ ώρα να επανέλθει.
> Επιμένω όμως, τι κάνουν τα πλαϊνά πλήκτρα WLAN και WPS στη συσκευή?


WLAN ανοίγει κλείνει την εκπομπή σήματος WiFi και WPS ενεργοποιεί την αυτόματη σύνδεση των συμβατών συσκευών με το WiFi σου χωρίς κωδικούς.

Έτσι όπως καταλαβαίνω θες να κάνεις γρήγορα PPPoE reconnect, οπότε ένα τρικ είναι να πας στην ρύθμιση wan και εκεί έχει το username / password (guest@adsl.gr / guest) εε βάζεις στο password ένα επιπλέον χαρακτήρα πατάς save...!

----------


## yiannakos

> WLAN ανοίγει κλείνει την εκπομπή σήματος WiFi και WPS ενεργοποιεί την αυτόματη σύνδεση των συμβατών συσκευών με το WiFi σου χωρίς κωδικούς.
> 
> Έτσι όπως καταλαβαίνω θες να κάνεις γρήγορα PPPoE reconnect, οπότε ένα τρικ είναι να πας στην ρύθμιση wan και εκεί έχει το username / password (guest@adsl.gr / guest) εε βάζεις στο password ένα επιπλέον χαρακτήρα πατάς save...!


Σε ποιο απο όλα?   1) WAN>DSL>HSlv   2)  WAN>DSL>HSla  3) WAN>ETHERNET ?

----------


## villager

> Σε ποιο απο όλα?   1) WAN>DSL>HSlv   2)  WAN>DSL>HSla  3) WAN>ETHERNET ?


v για vdsl
a για adsl
Ethernet για FTTH

Ανάλογα την σύνδεση σου...

----------


## yiannakos

> v για vdsl
> a για adsl
> Ethernet για FTTH
> 
> Ανάλογα την σύνδεση σου...


Μετά απο τόσες προσφορές κ ονομασίες προγραμμάτων,έχω χάσει επαφή για το ποια ειναι τα adsl κ vdsl.  Το πρόγραμμα μου αναφερεται ως Vodafone Home Double Play Fiber 100.    
Οπότε το vdsl δεν πρέπει νάναι;

----------


## paanos

VDSL ειναι

----------


## vassilis3

> Κι αυτό κλειδωμένο είναι.


Δεν ξέρω πως δουλευει
Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν πάρω ενα ZTE οικιακού πακέτου (που εχει ενας φίλος) να μπορέσω να κατεβάσω το config μου ?
ή δςν ισχυει κάτι τέτειο

----------


## yiannakos

> Έτσι όπως καταλαβαίνω θες να κάνεις γρήγορα PPPoE reconnect, οπότε ένα τρικ είναι να πας στην ρύθμιση wan και εκεί έχει το username / password (guest@adsl.gr / guest) εε βάζεις στο password ένα επιπλέον χαρακτήρα πατάς save...!


Σωστός! (μόνο που ήθελε αλλαγή το user, όχι το pass)
Και η ειρωνεία ειναι οτι εκείνο το παλιό της πλάκας ZTE H108N που ειχα προ vdsl,  είχε έτοιμο "κουμπάκι" στο μενού PPPoE Reconnect, και γίνονταν τόσο απλά η δουλειά. Αν "σήκωνε" αυτο vdsl θα ξήλωνα το παρόν και θα έβαζα εκείνο πάλι...

----------


## KonstantinosK78

Καλησπέρα,
Αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα. Έχω ένα Inventor κλιματιστικό, το οποίο μέχρι και τις 30 Οκτωβρίου μπορούσα να το διαχειριστώ από την εφαρμογή μέσω του WiFi. Για κάποιο λόγο μετά σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. Μου ανέφεραν από την Inventor ότι πρέπει να ανοίξω κάποιες πύλες συγκεκριμένες. Η ερώτηση είναι από την στιγμή που δεν ξέρω την IP του κλιματιστικού, εφόσον δεν μπορεί να διασυνδεθεί στο router, πώς θα την καρφώσω στο LAN Host πεδίο;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Καλησπέρα,
> Αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα. Έχω ένα Inventor κλιματιστικό, το οποίο μέχρι και τις 30 Οκτωβρίου μπορούσα να το διαχειριστώ από την εφαρμογή μέσω του WiFi. Για κάποιο λόγο μετά σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. Μου ανέφεραν από την Inventor ότι πρέπει να ανοίξω κάποιες πύλες συγκεκριμένες. Η ερώτηση είναι από την στιγμή που δεν ξέρω την IP του κλιματιστικού, εφόσον δεν μπορεί να διασυνδεθεί στο router, πώς θα την καρφώσω στο LAN Host πεδίο;


Υπάρχουν 1-2 τρόποι...

1. Βλέπεις από κάπου τη Mac address του κλιματιστικού είτε από το app (αν εμφανίζεται ακόμα) είτε πάνω στο κλιματιστικό κάπου ή 
2. Βρίσκεις τις άλλες συσκευές που έχεις ήδη στο δίκτυό σου και ό,τι μείνει είναι το κλιματιστικό...

Εντύπωση μου κάνει πάντως ότι σου λένε για πόρτες...

Εγώ έχω 2 κλιματιστικά Toyotomi και αν τύχει και τα χάσω από την εφαρμογή, απλά τα κάνω πάλι pair, αφού πρώτα κάνω reset το WiFi δίκτυό τους.

----------


## teodgeor

> Καλησπέρα,
> Αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα. Έχω ένα Inventor κλιματιστικό, το οποίο μέχρι και τις 30 Οκτωβρίου μπορούσα να το διαχειριστώ από την εφαρμογή μέσω του WiFi. Για κάποιο λόγο μετά σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. Μου ανέφεραν από την Inventor ότι πρέπει να ανοίξω κάποιες πύλες συγκεκριμένες. Η ερώτηση είναι από την στιγμή που δεν ξέρω την IP του κλιματιστικού, εφόσον δεν μπορεί να διασυνδεθεί στο router, πώς θα την καρφώσω στο LAN Host πεδίο;


Προσπαθησε να αλλαξεις την Encryption στο wi fi στο ρουτερ , ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα σε samsung και εφτιαξε μόλις αλλαξα αυτο

----------


## vassilis3

Εχω one net με τα γνωστά  κλειδωματα του vodafone ΖΤΕ267 Παράλληλα στα χέρια μου έχω ένα wind ZTE H268N το οποίο έχει ποιο "ανοιχτό" στις επιλογές του.
Αν κουμπώσω το δευτερο θα παίξει ? Θα μπορέσω πχ να πάρω κωδικούς VOiP ή θα ξανακλειδώσει?
Έχουμε root pass για το δευτερο?

----------


## NexTiN

Δεν μπορεί να παίξει ξένος εξοπλισμός...

----------


## Iris07

Αναβάθμιση ZTE ZXHN H267A σε Wi-Fi 6 με Fritz Repeater!  :Cool: 

Δουλεύει ρολόι!!  :One thumb up: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post7351721

----------


## slalom

Γιατι να μη δουλευει?

----------


## ThReSh

Ε ναι, ουσιαστικά σαν access point παίζει.

----------


## dimitris5000

Σας παρακαλώ χρειάζομαι βοήθεια απο σας εχω θεμα με το ρουτερ/μοτεμ κάνει πολλες αποσύνδεσης. Ο τεχνικός απο το Vodafone που ηρθε σε μας ειπε οτι εχω παλια καλώδια στον στο δώματιο δλδ τοιχο μου γι'αυτό εχω αποσύνδεσης στο ρουτερ και πρεπει να τα βάλουμε το ρουτερ στο σαλόνι μας αλλιώς δεν θα φτιαχτεί το προβλημα, τον ειπα γιατι και λεει μολις έρχεται την πρωτη πρηζα σε μας πρέπει να το συνδέσουμε απο εκει το ρούτερ, και μετα έφυγε τους καλεσαμε ξανα μας ειπαν στο τηλ οτι ο τεχνικός που ηρθε ειπε το προβλημα σας εινα τα καλώδια θέλεις να σας φέρουμε τεχνικό λεει ναι μετα απο 10 μερες που περιμενατ ηρθε, πηρα το ρουτερ μου ατο δωμάτιο που ειχα και το εβαλαν στο σαλόνι μου πριν να συνεχίσουμε απο αυτο,,, παιδια πριν 7 χρόνια ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα ειχαμε τοτε cosmote (τωρα Vodafone το πηραν) μας ειπαν τα ιδια πράγματα και αλλαξαμε ενα καλωδιο που ερχετε εξω μεχρι στο σπιτι μας καθευτιαν στην πρίζα μας δυστυχώς εκανε παλι βλακιες και μετα αφου το πηραν το Vodafone η εταιρεια μας έδωσαν to adsl μοτεμ zte μετα ηταν μια χαρα,,, δυστυχώς η απατεώνες Vodafone πηραν πρην 4 μηνες τον πατέρα μου και τον ξεγελασαν ειπαν οτι θα εχεις καλυτερο ίντερνετ και ο πατερας μου ελεγα ναι θελω και μετα μου ειπε ο πατέρας μου ακου με πηρε ενας κυριος τηλέφωνο και ειπε οτι θα εχει ακομα δυνατο ίντερνετ!! Τον ειπα μπαμπα ειναι η δουλειά τους να μιλάνε ετσι ομορφα δεν καταλαβαίνεις δεν φταιει το ίντερνετ φταιει το ασύρματο και λεει μετα για ποιο λογο να μας λενε ψεματα αφου ειμαστε χρονια στο Vodafone και με λεει θα πληρώσουμε τα ιδια λεφτα και λιγο περισσότερα και τι έγινε βαλαμε vdsl 50 μας έδωσε και λεω μπαμπα ποτε κλείνει το συμβούλιο και λεει της 2023 εαν δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι φεύγουμε... Μολις βαλαμε το ρουτερ vdsl που μας το έφερναν την επόμενη μερα χαρικα επιασα 6 φορες περισσότερα!!! Δυστυχώς χαρα δινει και πονο. Άρχισανε η αποσύνδεσης μια ωρα να κανει 3 6 φορες!! Το έχουμε 4 μηνες ο πατέρας μου φυσικά παλι τα ιδια λεει παλι δεν πιάνω ίντερνετ στο κινητό μου ολα σκατα μια έρχεται μια πεφτει αφου μου ειπε ο άνθρωπος ολα καλα θα είναι και εγω μετα τι να πω τωρα,,,, τους πιρανε πολες φορες τηλ μετα νεβριασα και ελεγα ποτε κληνει το συμβούλιο και ειπαν 2024 σε 2 χρόνια τι μου λενε τα καθίκια αφου εβαλε πριν 4 μηνες vdsl εχει ανανοηθηκε το συμβούλιο και εαν θες να το κόβετε θα πρηρωσετε 108 ευρω και τον λεω πατε καλα και καλεσα τον πατέρα μου και μου λεει εμενα δεν μου ειπαν οτι θα ανανοηθη το συμβούλιο θα πιάσουμε καλύτερο ίντερνετ αυτο τον εχω εξεγησει αφου ετσι μας ειπαν, τον εχω πει γι'αυτό μας πηραν τηλ γιατι ειδαν οτι θα τελειώσει το συμβούλιο και θελουν να μας κρατήσουν, πατερα ελα παμε wind τοτε η σε μια άλλοι ετειρια και λεει αστο δεν έχουμε τα λεφτα να τα πληρώσουμε και δεν θα τρεξω αλλου ας ναρθη ο τεχνικος και θα δουμε,,,,,ηρθαν η τεχνικη 2 άτομα ηταν μας (ο πρωτος που ήρθε ηταν πριν 1 μηνα ειπε εχουμε παλια καλωδια) οτι θα τα βάζουν στο σαλόνι που θα ειναι η κεντρική πριζα δλδ το καλώδιο το πρωτο το καινούριο που εχουμε φτιαξη παλια μας ειπαν τωρα θα εισαι καλα δεν θα αε κόβει η σύνδεση σου η θα χαμηλώσει και ειπαν ετσι και αλλιώς απο δευτερα θα σε καλέσουν ενας τεχνικός να περάσει τα καλωδια και εξω. Λεω εντάξει ωρεα τελικα με πηραν τηλέφωνο και ειπαν οτι ο τεχνικός θα ερθει 14/11 σημερα η αυριο τελικα ουτε καν ηρθε λεεω πιαδια ποτε θα έρθει θα σε καλέσουμε λεει... Παω στην εφαρμογή ατο app Vodafone να δω ποτε θα με καλέσει απο 14/11 λεει μετα 16, 18, 21 τωρα λεει 25/11 τους πηρα τηλ πολλές φορες τίποτα αυτη τα ιδια θα σε καλέσουν το ονομα που θα με καλέσει θα ειναι ο ΜΑΥΡΟΕΙΔΗΣ τελικα ο βλακα δεν με πηρε αιτε παλι το τηλ Vodafone λεεω παιδια τι θα γίνει το χριαζουνε το ίντερνετ τπτ... Δεν ξερω τι να κανω αφου ειδαν οτι κανανε το συμβούλιο τελικα δεν μας ειπαν οτι ηταν σύμβολιο,, μας αγνοούν και δεν μας απανταν ,εαν ειναι για λεφτά τρέχουν εαν τα περνουν τα λεφτα φεύγουν, τελικα παιδια θελω την βοήθεια σας τα εχω χαμενα δεν ξερω τι να κανω θα αγορασω το ρουτερ fritz box που ακουσα οτι ειναι καλω ομως πως θα βαλω to voip η μπορείτε να κανετα κατι αλλο?????
Το μοτεμ βγειαζει 200.000 errors σε 6 ωρες .. χαμιλωνει και κολαει το ίντερνετ

----------


## KallaiR

> Σας παρακαλώ χρειάζομαι βοήθεια απο σας εχω θεμα με το ρουτερ/μοτεμ κάνει πολλες αποσύνδεσης. Ο τεχνικός απο το Vodafone που ηρθε σε μας ειπε οτι εχω παλια καλώδια στον στο δώματιο δλδ τοιχο μου γι'αυτό εχω αποσύνδεσης στο ρουτερ και πρεπει να τα βάλουμε το ρουτερ στο σαλόνι μας αλλιώς δεν θα φτιαχτεί το προβλημα, τον ειπα γιατι και λεει μολις έρχεται την πρωτη πρηζα σε μας πρέπει να το συνδέσουμε απο εκει το ρούτερ, και μετα έφυγε τους καλεσαμε ξανα μας ειπαν στο τηλ οτι ο τεχνικός που ηρθε ειπε το προβλημα σας εινα τα καλώδια θέλεις να σας φέρουμε τεχνικό λεει ναι μετα απο 10 μερες που περιμενατ ηρθε, πηρα το ρουτερ μου ατο δωμάτιο που ειχα και το εβαλαν στο σαλόνι μου πριν να συνεχίσουμε απο αυτο,,, παιδια πριν 7 χρόνια ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα ειχαμε τοτε cosmote (τωρα Vodafone το πηραν) μας ειπαν τα ιδια πράγματα και αλλαξαμε ενα καλωδιο που ερχετε εξω μεχρι στο σπιτι μας καθευτιαν στην πρίζα μας δυστυχώς εκανε παλι βλακιες και μετα αφου το πηραν το Vodafone η εταιρεια μας έδωσαν to adsl μοτεμ zte μετα ηταν μια χαρα,,, δυστυχώς η απατεώνες Vodafone πηραν πρην 4 μηνες τον πατέρα μου και τον ξεγελασαν ειπαν οτι θα εχεις καλυτερο ίντερνετ και ο πατερας μου ελεγα ναι θελω και μετα μου ειπε ο πατέρας μου ακου με πηρε ενας κυριος τηλέφωνο και ειπε οτι θα εχει ακομα δυνατο ίντερνετ!! Τον ειπα μπαμπα ειναι η δουλειά τους να μιλάνε ετσι ομορφα δεν καταλαβαίνεις δεν φταιει το ίντερνετ φταιει το ασύρματο και λεει μετα για ποιο λογο να μας λενε ψεματα αφου ειμαστε χρονια στο Vodafone και με λεει θα πληρώσουμε τα ιδια λεφτα και λιγο περισσότερα και τι έγινε βαλαμε vdsl 50 μας έδωσε και λεω μπαμπα ποτε κλείνει το συμβούλιο και λεει της 2023 εαν δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι φεύγουμε... Μολις βαλαμε το ρουτερ vdsl που μας το έφερναν την επόμενη μερα χαρικα επιασα 6 φορες περισσότερα!!! Δυστυχώς χαρα δινει και πονο. Άρχισανε η αποσύνδεσης μια ωρα να κανει 3 6 φορες!! Το έχουμε 4 μηνες ο πατέρας μου φυσικά παλι τα ιδια λεει παλι δεν πιάνω ίντερνετ στο κινητό μου ολα σκατα μια έρχεται μια πεφτει αφου μου ειπε ο άνθρωπος ολα καλα θα είναι και εγω μετα τι να πω τωρα,,,, τους πιρανε πολες φορες τηλ μετα νεβριασα και ελεγα ποτε κληνει το συμβούλιο και ειπαν 2024 σε 2 χρόνια τι μου λενε τα καθίκια αφου εβαλε πριν 4 μηνες vdsl εχει ανανοηθηκε το συμβούλιο και εαν θες να το κόβετε θα πρηρωσετε 108 ευρω και τον λεω πατε καλα και καλεσα τον πατέρα μου και μου λεει εμενα δεν μου ειπαν οτι θα ανανοηθη το συμβούλιο θα πιάσουμε καλύτερο ίντερνετ αυτο τον εχω εξεγησει αφου ετσι μας ειπαν, τον εχω πει γι'αυτό μας πηραν τηλ γιατι ειδαν οτι θα τελειώσει το συμβούλιο και θελουν να μας κρατήσουν, πατερα ελα παμε wind τοτε η σε μια άλλοι ετειρια και λεει αστο δεν έχουμε τα λεφτα να τα πληρώσουμε και δεν θα τρεξω αλλου ας ναρθη ο τεχνικος και θα δουμε,,,,,ηρθαν η τεχνικη 2 άτομα ηταν μας (ο πρωτος που ήρθε ηταν πριν 1 μηνα ειπε εχουμε παλια καλωδια) οτι θα τα βάζουν στο σαλόνι που θα ειναι η κεντρική πριζα δλδ το καλώδιο το πρωτο το καινούριο που εχουμε φτιαξη παλια μας ειπαν τωρα θα εισαι καλα δεν θα αε κόβει η σύνδεση σου η θα χαμηλώσει και ειπαν ετσι και αλλιώς απο δευτερα θα σε καλέσουν ενας τεχνικός να περάσει τα καλωδια και εξω. Λεω εντάξει ωρεα τελικα με πηραν τηλέφωνο και ειπαν οτι ο τεχνικός θα ερθει 14/11 σημερα η αυριο τελικα ουτε καν ηρθε λεεω πιαδια ποτε θα έρθει θα σε καλέσουμε λεει... Παω στην εφαρμογή ατο app Vodafone να δω ποτε θα με καλέσει απο 14/11 λεει μετα 16, 18, 21 τωρα λεει 25/11 τους πηρα τηλ πολλές φορες τίποτα αυτη τα ιδια θα σε καλέσουν το ονομα που θα με καλέσει θα ειναι ο ΜΑΥΡΟΕΙΔΗΣ τελικα ο βλακα δεν με πηρε αιτε παλι το τηλ Vodafone λεεω παιδια τι θα γίνει το χριαζουνε το ίντερνετ τπτ... Δεν ξερω τι να κανω αφου ειδαν οτι κανανε το συμβούλιο τελικα δεν μας ειπαν οτι ηταν σύμβολιο,, μας αγνοούν και δεν μας απανταν ,εαν ειναι για λεφτά τρέχουν εαν τα περνουν τα λεφτα φεύγουν, τελικα παιδια θελω την βοήθεια σας τα εχω χαμενα δεν ξερω τι να κανω θα αγορασω το ρουτερ fritz box που ακουσα οτι ειναι καλω ομως πως θα βαλω to voip η μπορείτε να κανετα κατι αλλο?????
> Το μοτεμ βγειαζει 200.000 errors σε 6 ωρες .. χαμιλωνει και κολαει το ίντερνετ


Για αρχη, για να γινει πιο κατανοητο το κειμενο σου, κανε το ενα edit και χωρισε το σε παραγραφους για να βγαζει λιγο παραπανω νοημα.

κατα δευτερον, θα μεινω σε αυτο που σου ειπε ο τεχνικος. ναι το ρουτερ πρεπει να ειναι ΠΑΝΤΑ συνδεμενο στην κεντρικη πριζα τηλεφωνου του σπιτιου που συνηθως ειναι στο σαλονι και να ελεγθει η εσωτερικη καλωδιωση του σπιτιου να μην εχει παραλληλα η συνδεσμολογια. 

παραλληλα= συγχρονιζει το μοντεμ σε ολες τις πριζες του σπιτιου. στην vdsl μονο στην κεντρικη πρεπει να μπορει να συγχρονισει το μοντεμ κ στα υπολοιπα να δινεται η τηλεφωνια μεσω καλωδιου απο το tel1 του μοντεμ.

----------


## dimitris5000

1234567

----------


## jim_p

Δεν ξερω που να ποσταρω το παρακατω, γιαυτο το ποσταρω εδω. Για μενα ειναι ασχετο με το ρουτερ αλλα σχετικο με τον isp (vodafone).

Σε μια φρεσκια εγκατασταση w10 θελησα να κατεβασω το σκριπτακι εγκαταστασης του chocolatey


```
https://community.chocolatey.org/install.ps1
```

Δεν καταφερα να το κατεβασω με iwr (powershell), wget (κατεβασμενο binary για windows και τρεξιμο απο command line), chrome, edge, ακομα και με internet explorer! Αλλαξα dns (google) στο συγκεκριμενο συστημα, αλλα δεν αλλαξε κατι σε κανεναν browser.
Αργοτερα και απο το ιδιο δικτυο, δοκιμασα να το κατεβασω απο ενα λαπτοπ με w11 μιας εβδομαδας με chrome, edge και iwr. Σε ολες τις προσπαθειες η "σελιδα" πηγαινε σε 406 (not acceptable) error, οποτε δεν το εγκατεστησα καν παρολο που το χρειαζομουν αμεσα.

Πολυ αργοτερα που βρεθηκα στο δικο μου δικτυο, το δοκιμασα με wget και κατεβηκε χωρις κανενα προβλημα. Τι μπορει να ειναι? Ψαχνω επισης να βρω καποιον αλλο με vodafone να το δοκιμασει.

----------


## KeRMiT75

Σε μένα μου εμφάνισε τα περιεχόμενα του αρχείου στο firefox.

Δεν έχω κάνει καμία ιδιάιτερη ρύθμιση στο ρούτερ.

----------


## jim_p

Αυτο πρεπει να κανει οταν το ανοιγεις εντος καποιου browser. Μετα, αν θες, το αποθηκευεις για να το τρεξεις.
Ομοιως, με iwr και wget το κατεβαζει σαν να ηταν ενα οποιοδηποτε αρχειο απο το ιντερνετ.

----------


## tarandino

καλησπέρα. έχει κανένας κάποιο αρχείο firmware της vodafone, οποιasδήποτε έκδοσης? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jim_p

Υπαρχει αυτο το repo στο github. Αλλα δεν ξερω αν το fw που εχει για το h267a ειναι το τελευταιο.
https://github.com/MariosK239/Gr_ISP_Router_Firmware

----------


## MiLToS_666

Καλημέρα,

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!
Δεν ξέρω από που εμφανίστηκε αυτό το firmware γιατί πολλοί έψαχναν αλλά δεν έβρισκαν τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής!
Φαίνεται legit βάση ονοματολογίας αρχείου και θα προσπαθήσω να επαναφέρω σε στοκ ένα router που είχα με το τσέχικο firmware αλλά μου παρουσίαζε προβλήματα με τη VOIP τηλεφωνία.
EDIT: Τώρα που το βλέπω ξανά, από το όνομα αρχείου φαίνεται ότι είναι η έκδοση V1.0.2_VDFS.1T17 η οποία είναι για εταιρικές συνδέσεις.

----------


## mslave

https://github.com/sklavosit/Gr_ISP_Router_Firmware/

----------


## MiLToS_666

WOW!  :Shocked: 
Τί θησαυρός είναι αυτός;;;
Κάποιος εκ των έσω έβαλε το χεράκι του επιτέλους! :Respekt:

----------


## slalom

Ηδη φλασαρα ενα Η267 με το 21  :One thumb up:

----------


## jim_p

> https://github.com/sklavosit/Gr_ISP_Router_Firmware/


Το οποιο εινια fork αυτου που εγραψα 2 μηνηματα παραπανω. Παιζει και να δημιουργηθηκε χτες...

----------


## vassilis3

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!
> Δεν ξέρω από που εμφανίστηκε αυτό το firmware γιατί πολλοί έψαχναν αλλά δεν έβρισκαν τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής!
> Φαίνεται legit βάση ονοματολογίας αρχείου και θα προσπαθήσω να επαναφέρω σε στοκ ένα router που είχα με το τσέχικο firmware αλλά μου παρουσίαζε προβλήματα με τη VOIP τηλεφωνία.
> EDIT: Τώρα που το βλέπω ξανά, από το όνομα αρχείου φαίνεται ότι είναι η έκδοση V1.0.2_VDFS.1T17 η οποία είναι για εταιρικές συνδέσεις.


Καλημέρα!
Εγώ που έχω one net θα παίξει? (ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T21)
Θέλω κωδικούς Voip για να πάω σε fritz ή τουλάχιστον να μείνω σε αυτό αλλά να μπορώ να παρω ενα backup του config γιατί τώρα ειναι κλειδωμένο

----------


## NexTiN

> Καλημέρα!
> Εγώ που έχω one net θα παίξει? (ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T21)
> Θέλω κωδικούς Voip για να πάω σε fritz ή τουλάχιστον να μείνω σε αυτό αλλά να μπορώ να παρω ενα backup του config γιατί τώρα ειναι κλειδωμένο


Για το ΟneNet αυτη την στιγμη δεν υπαρχει λυση. Δεν μπορεις να φλασαρεις την οικιακη εκδοση οπως επισης ουτε το Downgrade θα βοηθησει αφου και να κανεις Downgrade (υπαρχει τροπος με Serial πανω στην πλακετα) μολις συγχρονισει, πρωτα θα παρει παλι το νεο Firmware και μετα θα τραβηξει υπηρεσιες…

----------


## vassilis3

- - - Updated - - -




> Για το ΟneNet αυτη την στιγμη δεν υπαρχει λυση. Δεν μπορεις να φλασαρεις την οικιακη εκδοση οπως επισης ουτε το Downgrade θα βοηθησει αφου και να κανεις Downgrade (υπαρχει τροπος με Serial πανω στην πλακετα) μολις συγχρονισει, πρωτα θα παρει παλι το νεο Firmware και μετα θα τραβηξει υπηρεσιες…


Μα αυτό είναι το νεο firmware..... (δηλ είναι ίδιο) Άρα δεν μιλάμε για downgrade

----------


## slalom

> Καλημέρα!
> Εγώ που έχω one net θα παίξει? (ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T21)


Το περασα εγω, παιζει

----------


## vassilis3

> Το περασα εγω, παιζει


Υποθέτω ότι έχεις one net κ μπορείς πλέον να πάρεις τους κωδικούς voip back up κλπ Σωστά; Αν ναι κανένας οδηγός για το πέρασμα του firmware,?

----------


## NexTiN

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μα αυτό είναι το νεο firmware..... (δηλ είναι ίδιο) Άρα δεν μιλάμε για downgrade


Downgrade εννοώ π.χ. στην Τ17 που ξέραμε τον κωδικό του root και μπορούσες να κάνεις Backup Configuration...

----------


## slalom

> Υποθέτω ότι έχεις one net κ μπορείς πλέον να πάρεις τους κωδικούς voip back up κλπ Σωστά; Αν ναι κανένας οδηγός για το πέρασμα του firmware,?


Μπαινεις με root και το περνας απο το management

----------


## NexTiN

> Μπαινεις με root και το περνας απο το management


Με ποιο root / pass μπαίνεις?? Γτ δεν υπάρχει κάποιο που να δουλεύει αυτή την στιγμή σε OneNet με την Τ21...

Μήπως έχεις οικιακό με την T21?? (VDFT και όχι VDFS??)...

----------


## slalom

Ειχα βαλει κωδικους σε παλιο fw
Ειναι σε συνδεση wind adsl και δεν αναβαθμιζοταν

----------


## vassilis3

> Με ποιο root / pass μπαίνεις?? Γτ δεν υπάρχει κάποιο που να δουλεύει αυτή την στιγμή σε OneNet με την Τ21...
> 
> Μήπως έχεις οικιακό με την T21?? (VDFT και όχι VDFS??)...


Έλα ντε;

- - - Updated - - -




> Ειχα βαλει κωδικους σε παλιο fw
> Ειναι σε συνδεση wind adsl και δεν αναβαθμιζοταν



Δεν κατάλαβα!

----------


## slalom

Εχω προσβαση απο παλια, τωρα παει καιρος δε θυμαμαι λεπτομερειες
Παντως ηταν το εταιρικο τοτε

----------


## mslave

Μην μπερδεύεστε παίδες

Για να πάρεις backup σε vdfs (onenet firmware) θα πρέπει να κάνεις downgrade στην t17 (έχω ανεβάσει οδηγό για downgrade με uart)
Πρώτα θα κατέβασει τα νούμερα και μετά θα ξεκινήσει το update, οπότε αφού κάνουμε downgrade και το βαλουμε επάνω με του που κατεβάσει νουμερο και το δούμε μέσα register κλείνουμε τον εξοπλισμό για να μην προλάβει να πάρει update

----------


## NexTiN

> Μην μπερδεύεστε παίδες
> 
> Για να πάρεις backup σε vdfs (onenet firmware) θα πρέπει να κάνεις downgrade στην t17 (έχω ανεβάσει οδηγό για downgrade με uart)
> Πρώτα θα κατέβασει τα νούμερα και μετά θα ξεκινήσει το update, οπότε αφού κάνουμε downgrade και το βαλουμε επάνω με του που κατεβάσει νουμερο και το δούμε μέσα register κλείνουμε τον εξοπλισμό για να μην προλάβει να πάρει update


Το ανάποδο δυστυχώς γίνεται, το έχω δοκιμάσει. Πρώτα μου έστειλε το Τ21Ν1 και μετά τράβηξε τα στοιχεία τηλεφωνίας μου και παραδόξως και το Bridge που είχα κάνει (η Voda φαίνεται να κρατάει Backup ρυθμίσεων μάλλον για να μην τους πρήζουν σε ενδεχόμενο RTFD)...

----------


## vassilis3

> Το ανάποδο δυστυχώς γίνεται, το έχω δοκιμάσει. Πρώτα μου έστειλε το Τ21Ν1 και μετά τράβηξε τα στοιχεία τηλεφωνίας μου και παραδόξως και το Bridge που είχα κάνει (η Voda φαίνεται να κρατάει Backup ρυθμίσεων μάλλον για να μην τους πρήζουν σε ενδεχόμενο RTFD)...


άρα δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να περιμένουμε...

----------


## mslave

Πάρε στην εξυπηρέτηση και πες τους να σβήσουν backup από αξιρο, υπάρχει backup και δεν σου περνάει την τηλεφωνία εκ νέου, περιμένει ο αξιρος να κάνεις ότι update είναι στην ουρά και μετά πάει και περνάει τα πάντα με backup.

----------


## vassilis3

> Πάρε στην εξυπηρέτηση και πες τους να σβήσουν backup από αξιρο, υπάρχει backup και δεν σου περνάει την τηλεφωνία εκ νέου, περιμένει ο αξιρος να κάνεις ότι update είναι στην ουρά και μετά πάει και περνάει τα πάντα με backup.


Δεν κατάλαβα τι θα κερδίσω με αυτό κάτι έχασα;
Λίγο ποιο αναλυτικά ισως...

----------


## talstar

τελικά εχει βρεθεί κάποια λύση για one net σύνδεση για να πάρουμε backup και κατ' επέκταση  να βρούμε κωδικούς για την τηλεφωνεία ? 
δουλευα τόσο καιρό με fritz box εκανα ανανέωση γραμμής και μου αλλάξανε κωδικους (?) έβαλα το παλιο ρουτερ ZXHN H267A που είχα παρατημένο για να ξαναπάρω κωδικούς αλλά πηρε update και κλείδωσε για τα καλα , δεν δουλεύει κανένας παλιος κωδικός για root.

----------


## vassilis3

> τελικά εχει βρεθεί κάποια λύση για one net σύνδεση για να πάρουμε backup και κατ' επέκταση  να βρούμε κωδικούς για την τηλεφωνεία ? 
> δουλευα τόσο καιρό με fritz box εκανα ανανέωση γραμμής και μου αλλάξανε κωδικους (?) έβαλα το παλιο ρουτερ ZXHN H267A που είχα παρατημένο για να ξαναπάρω κωδικούς αλλά πηρε update και κλείδωσε για τα καλα , δεν δουλεύει κανένας παλιος κωδικός για root.


Παρακαλουθώ το θέμα κανένα μήνα τώρα αλλά δεν νομιζω οτι υπάρχει λύση εκτός αν κάποιος μας πει το root

----------


## kmpatra

στο phone 2 του ρούτερ, όταν το ασύρματο ήθελε φόρτιση, έβαζα παλιότερη σταθερή συσκευή. Είχα κάνει και ανάλογη ρύθμιση στο ρούτερ ώστε και στις δύο τηλεφωνικές υποδοχές να παίζει η σταθερή γραμμή (sip1). Μετά από κάποια πρόσφατη βραδινή αποσύνδεση λόγω εργασιών μάλλον,η ρύθμιση του phone 2 επανήλθε στο sip2 (δηλ.στο τίποτα). Το αναφέρω μήπως κάποιος είχε δεύτερη συσκευή επάνω στο ρούτερ (απ'ευθείας ή μέσω επιστροφής σε άλλη πρίζα) οπότε αν δεν ρυθμιστεί εκ νέου το port mapping στο ρούτερ δεν θα δουλεύει. Η επαναφορά της συγκεκριμένης ρύθμισης δεν έγινε μόνο σε μένα, μου το ανέφερε και φίλος που μένει κοντά και παίρνουμε γραμμή από το ίδιο κέντρο.

----------


## skaros1

ειχα το router το h300 και ειχα θεματα βρηκα λοιπον ενα  H267A με τη version v1.0v1.02_vdfs.1t21 το συνδεσα πανω στη γραμμη εχω internet αλλα δεν εχω τηλεφωνο (α να πω οτι εχω voip ) υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω  για να χω και τηλ. ? ή πρεπει αναγκαστικα να ξαναγυρισω στο προηγουμενο ρουτερ για να χω τηλ.?

----------


## NexTiN

Δυστυχως ειναι για συνδεση OneNet αυτο, δεν μπορει να παιξει σε οικιακη γραμμη. Θα πρεπει να βρεις με Firmware VDFTxxx

----------

